# Share your 2022 bag offers!



## acrowcounted

With more than a few stores already closing for the new year, it seems prudent to start the offers thread for 2022. Hoping for a return to “normal” for H offers this year. Good luck, everyone! 

*Please share your bag offers received in 2022* and include as many details as you feel comfortable with: style, size, color, leather, hardware, etc.


----------



## Chanelandco

Yeah !
Looking foward seeing all the beauties offered


----------



## PurseLoveNeverDies

acrowcounted said:


> With more than a few stores already closing for the new year, it seems prudent to start the offers thread for 2022. Hoping for a return to “normal” for H offers this year. Good luck, everyone!
> 
> *Please share your bag offers received in 2022* and include as many details as you feel comfortable with: style, size, color, leather, hardware, etc.


Thanks for starting it. I luv reading this thread . Happy new year to all. May 2022 bring us the bags we want.


----------



## A.Ali

I don't know if you can consider KW2Go as an offer but here she is.


----------



## kisshello

Sorry to ask again. I posted this offer in the thread for 2021. I was offered a Kelly 25 Veau Madame/nilo noir, GHW, and a Kelly 25 noir Epsom GHW. I have a few days to think but can’t decide, I think both are beautiful. Which one of these do you think is the most versatile. Please don’t get me wrong... do you think that the exotic part can make the bag look a little bit more “mature“? Thanks in advance!


----------



## jiljenner

kisshello said:


> Sorry to ask again. I posted this offer in the thread for 2021. I was offered a Kelly 25 Veau Madame/nilo noir, GHW, and a Kelly 25 noir Epsom GHW. I have a few days to think but can’t decide, I think both are beautiful. Which one of these do you think is the most versatile. Please don’t get me wrong... do you think that the exotic part can make the bag look a little bit more “mature“? Thanks in advance!


They're both black bags with gold hardware, so they'd be equally versatile. I don't think there's enough croc on the Touch bags to make them seem more mature; neither do I feel that (most) Touch bags warrant the price premium. I vote Epsom.


----------



## odette57

kisshello said:


> Sorry to ask again. I posted this offer in the thread for 2021. I was offered a Kelly 25 Veau Madame/nilo noir, GHW, and a Kelly 25 noir Epsom GHW. I have a few days to think but can’t decide, I think both are beautiful. Which one of these do you think is the most versatile. Please don’t get me wrong... do you think that the exotic part can make the bag look a little bit more “mature“? Thanks in advance!


Both are beautiful but I agree with the previous poster that the exotic on that touch does not warrant the price. Madame and epsom are similar enough (I think) so I’d vote for the epsom too.


----------



## A.Ali

kisshello said:


> Sorry to ask again. I posted this offer in the thread for 2021. I was offered a Kelly 25 Veau Madame/nilo noir, GHW, and a Kelly 25 noir Epsom GHW. I have a few days to think but can’t decide, I think both are beautiful. Which one of these do you think is the most versatile. Please don’t get me wrong... do you think that the exotic part can make the bag look a little bit more “mature“? Thanks in advance!



In my opinion a touch bag is something that you will not see a lot and it's a nice addition for someone who likes exotic leather but don't want to deal with the high maintenance that comes with it. 

I think if you can afford it you should go for it as you never know when will another one will be offered to you since these bags are very rare.


----------



## frenchcitygirl

A.Ali said:


> In my opinion a touch bag is something that you will not see a lot and it's a nice addition for someone who likes exotic leather but don't want to deal with the high maintenance that comes with it.
> 
> I think if you can afford it you should go for it as you never know when will another one will be offered to you since these bags are very rare.



Completely agree with this! It's such an elegant and discreet touch, and also Veau Madame is a beautiful leather, so you know what I'd do


----------



## kisshello

Thank you very much for your answer!


----------



## kisshello

A.Ali said:


> In my opinion a touch bag is something that you will not see a lot and it's a nice addition for someone who likes exotic leather but don't want to deal with the high maintenance that comes with it.
> 
> I think if you can afford it you should go for it as you never know when will another one will be offered to you since these bags are very rare.


Thank you! I thought the same thing, that it would be fun to have a bag in something different and a little more unique than the “regular” sellier Epsom.. I was afraid that the Veau Madame leather would be more delicate  than Epsom.. hopefully it is not


----------



## kisshello

frenchcitygirl said:


> Completely agree with this! It's such an elegant and discreet touch, and also Veau Madame is a beautiful leather, so you know what I'd do


Thank you I’ve never seen Veau Madame IRL, only pictures. I’m happy to hear that it is a beautiful leather!


----------



## kisshello

jiljenner said:


> They're both black bags with gold hardware, so they'd be equally versatile. I don't think there's enough croc on the Touch bags to make them seem more mature; neither do I feel that (most) Touch bags warrant the price premium. I vote Epsom.


Thank you for your advice!


----------



## kisshello

odette57 said:


> Both are beautiful but I agree with the previous poster that the exotic on that touch does not warrant the price. Madame and epsom are similar enough (I think) so I’d vote for the epsom too.


Thank you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

odette57 said:


> Both are beautiful but I agree with the previous poster that the exotic on that touch does not warrant the price. Madame and epsom are similar enough (I think) so I’d vote for the epsom too.


I wish they would make the Kelly Touch more like the Birkin Touch, with the flap being exotic as well. 
With that being said, I agree that the Touch is a bit more unique and fun.


----------



## kisshello

Notorious Pink said:


> I wish they would make the Kelly Touch more like the Birkin Touch, with the flap being exotic as well.
> With that being said, I agree that the Touch is a bit more unique and fun.


Yes! I wish that to! I like to wear my Kelly’s with the sangles behind the flap. Still not sure on how I would wear the Kelly touch.. I would never want to wear it completely closed. Thank you for your response


----------



## PhoebeinFlorida

I was offered Birkin 30 in black with ghw epsom and birkin 30 casaque epsom black blue indigo zanzibar.  Which one should I choose??  Is the tri color casaque more expensive than the regular one color epsom?


----------



## hphile

PhoebeinFlorida said:


> I was offered Birkin 30 in black with ghw epsom and birkin 30 casaque epsom black blue indigo zanzibar.  Which one should I choose??  Is the tri color casaque more expensive than the regular one color epsom?



I could be wrong but I don't think the price difference should be that different (if any) since it's all epsom and the same size. Your SA should be able to tell you the prices too if you were offered both. At least I think verso Kelly's are the same price/negligibly different as non-verso kelly.
Whichever one you like more! They're pretty different!


----------



## acrowcounted

hphile said:


> I could be wrong but I don't think the price difference should be that different (if any) since it's all epsom and the same size. Your SA should be able to tell you the prices too if you were offered both. At least I think verso Kelly's are the same price/negligibly different as non-verso kelly.
> Whichever one you like more! They're pretty different!





PhoebeinFlorida said:


> I was offered Birkin 30 in black with ghw epsom and birkin 30 casaque epsom black blue indigo zanzibar.  Which one should I choose??  Is the tri color casaque more expensive than the regular one color epsom?


Actually, I believe the Casaque model is 15-20% more expensive than the single color version (they are more labor intensive to fuse the leather pieces together etc).


----------



## corgimom11

acrowcounted said:


> Actually, I believe the Casaque model is 15-20% more expensive than the single color version (they are more labor intensive to fuse the leather pieces together etc).



I believe also the Casaque birkins are also sellier style, which come at a premium and are obviously more structured than a traditional birkin. I personally love the sellier style but it was something I had to see in person to fully appreciate and confirm it was a style I liked.


----------



## hphile

acrowcounted said:


> Actually, I believe the Casaque model is 15-20% more expensive than the single color version (they are more labor intensive to fuse the leather pieces together etc).





corgimom11 said:


> I believe also the Casaque birkins are also sellier style, which come at a premium and are obviously more structured than a traditional birkin. I personally love the sellier style but it was something I had to see in person to fully appreciate and confirm it was a style I liked.



Ooh good to know. I stand corrected!


----------



## cloee

hphile said:


> Ooh good to know. I stand corrected!


Yes the casaque are more expensive. I can only confirm from the MK price point but it was 20% more expensive for CSQ here in Canada. HTH with your decision.


----------



## Loveandlight

Hi Ladies, 

My SA offered me a MK II chèvre anemone with permabrass HW.
I’m going in tomorrow, can’t wait!
I’d like to know your thoughts on this combo. I have always been a lover of neutrals with two black bags and two gold ones. 
However, this year I have added Rose Lipstick and malachite to my growing collection.
I’m also interested to know if you prefer epsom over chèvre or not?


----------



## wearawishbone

Loveandlight said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> My SA offered me a MK II chèvre anemone with permabrass HW.
> I’m going in tomorrow, can’t wait!
> I’d like to know your thoughts on this combo. I have always been a lover of neutrals with two black bags and two gold ones.
> However, this year I have added Rose Lipstick and malachite to my growing collection.
> I’m also interested to know if you prefer epsom over chèvre or not?


Congrats on the offer! I love anemone. I actually consider it a neutral as it’s not super bright.  A MK in chèvre would be my preference over epsom.


----------



## hphile

Loveandlight said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> My SA offered me a MK II chèvre anemone with permabrass HW.
> I’m going in tomorrow, can’t wait!
> I’d like to know your thoughts on this combo. I have always been a lover of neutrals with two black bags and two gold ones.
> However, this year I have added Rose Lipstick and malachite to my growing collection.
> I’m also interested to know if you prefer epsom over chèvre or not?



Personally prefer chevre! This sounds like an amazing combo that seems hard to get outside of SO...


----------



## odette57

Loveandlight said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> My SA offered me a MK II chèvre anemone with permabrass HW.
> I’m going in tomorrow, can’t wait!
> I’d like to know your thoughts on this combo. I have always been a lover of neutrals with two black bags and two gold ones.
> However, this year I have added Rose Lipstick and malachite to my growing collection.
> I’m also interested to know if you prefer epsom over chèvre or not?


Congrats on the offer!  I have a B25 in anemone/permabrass and in my opinion, is very neutral!  I also only have 1 mini K in chevre so I don't have an apples to apples comparison between a chevre and an epsom in a mini K, but I'd grab a chevre anytime offered.


----------



## Loveandlight

wearawishbone said:


> Congrats on the offer! I love anemone. I actually consider it a neutral as it’s not super bright.  A MK in chèvre would be my preference over epsom.


Thanks for your reply, I do agree that anemone could act as a neutral. 
I do love chèvre more than epsom , I didn’t know if I was alone or others prefer it too.


----------



## Loveandlight

hphile said:


> Personally prefer chevre! This sounds like an amazing combo that seems hard to get outside of SO...


Thank you @hphile, I don’t know how I got so lucky. I didn’t get any offers last year. So the drought has broken… yay!
Good to know there are others loving chèvre too.


----------



## cravin

Loveandlight said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> My SA offered me a MK II chèvre anemone with permabrass HW.
> I’m going in tomorrow, can’t wait!
> I’d like to know your thoughts on this combo. I have always been a lover of neutrals with two black bags and two gold ones.
> However, this year I have added Rose Lipstick and malachite to my growing collection.
> I’m also interested to know if you prefer epsom over chèvre or not?



Wife has a Anemone Togo K28 Sellier and adores it.  It's bright, but not obnoxiously so.  Think you'll love it.


----------



## 880

A.Ali said:


> In my opinion a touch bag is something that you will not see a lot and it's a nice addition for someone who likes exotic leather but don't want to deal with the high maintenance that comes with it.
> 
> I think if you can afford it you should go for it as you never know when will another one will be offered to you since these bags are very rare.


@kisshello, I agree that a touch bag is a nice addition if you are a fan of exotic.  i will say that I’m not a GHW person, and I have a croc H chaine d’ancre clutch that I never use bc of the GHW. I do think exotic plus GHW is a bit dressier and mature on me personally, but i am 54 and dressy, and probably need the phw to tone my look down. I  see others who wear GHW beautifully though  

my SA just offered me a noire ostrich touch 30B (my preferred size) and my preferred hw. I declined bc I want a full ostrich B in a blue gray neutral. I also have a noire 30B barenia and a noire 28K retourne box bag, that could stand to get more use. I would rather not have another noire right now.

@Loveandlight, I think anemone could be a pop color neutral


----------



## cloee

Loveandlight said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> My SA offered me a MK II chèvre anemone with permabrass HW.
> I’m going in tomorrow, can’t wait!
> I’d like to know your thoughts on this combo. I have always been a lover of neutrals with two black bags and two gold ones.
> However, this year I have added Rose Lipstick and malachite to my growing collection.
> I’m also interested to know if you prefer epsom over chèvre or not?


I only have chèvre in calvi and epsom in bags but I would have preferred chèvre for bags as well. Anemone is a nice color and would look great with permabrass.


----------



## Flaka1

Hello. I was offered a Black Kelly 28 epsom silver hardware. Has there already been a price increase for 2022? The price didn't seem right but I could be wrong. thanks


----------



## hphile

Flaka1 said:


> Hello. I was offered a Black Kelly 28 epsom silver hardware. Has there already been a price increase for 2022? The price didn't seem right but I could be wrong. thanks



Here are the price threads which you can always refer to:





__





						2022 Hermès Bag Prices - No Chatting PLEASE!
					

Continued from the 2021 thread.  Please cut and paste all the information below highlighting the price paid, and prefacing each addition with the date you added it.  NOTE: USD prices listed below do not include sales tax. Euro and UK pound prices do include tax. To see how much tax you'll get...




					forum.purseblog.com
				







__





						2021 Hermès Bag Prices - No Chatting PLEASE!
					

KELLY 25 1/4 Togo Retourné 354,200 Thai Baht 4/05 Swift Retourne 7250€ 1/22 - Ostrich Sellier $22,000 USD 1/06 Togo Retourné 7000€ 1/06 Epsom Sellier 7750€ 2/09 Togo Sellier $10,600 USD 2/07 Epsom Sellier $10,300 USD 2/21 Box $12,700 USD 3/22 Ostrich Sellier $22,300 USD 4/1 Lizard Touch Retourne...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




In 4/5/2021 it was 7860€ and in 1/5/2022 it was 8350€ for K28 epsom sellier

So yes? The dates are quite far apart so I don't know when the increase was.


----------



## Meta

hphile said:


> Here are the price threads which you can always refer to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2022 Hermès Bag Prices - No Chatting PLEASE!
> 
> 
> Continued from the 2021 thread.  Please cut and paste all the information below highlighting the price paid, and prefacing each addition with the date you added it.  NOTE: USD prices listed below do not include sales tax. Euro and UK pound prices do include tax. To see how much tax you'll get...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2021 Hermès Bag Prices - No Chatting PLEASE!
> 
> 
> KELLY 25 1/4 Togo Retourné 354,200 Thai Baht 4/05 Swift Retourne 7250€ 1/22 - Ostrich Sellier $22,000 USD 1/06 Togo Retourné 7000€ 1/06 Epsom Sellier 7750€ 2/09 Togo Sellier $10,600 USD 2/07 Epsom Sellier $10,300 USD 2/21 Box $12,700 USD 3/22 Ostrich Sellier $22,300 USD 4/1 Lizard Touch Retourne...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 4/5/2021 it was 7860€ and in 1/5/2022 it was 8350€ for K28 epsom sellier
> 
> So yes? The dates are quite far apart so I don't know when the increase was.


Price increase in general happens on 1 Jan annually in Europe.


----------



## Rhl2987

Loveandlight said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> My SA offered me a MK II chèvre anemone with permabrass HW.
> I’m going in tomorrow, can’t wait!
> I’d like to know your thoughts on this combo. I have always been a lover of neutrals with two black bags and two gold ones.
> However, this year I have added Rose Lipstick and malachite to my growing collection.
> I’m also interested to know if you prefer epsom over chèvre or not?


Congrats on the offer! I know my store ordered this combo. Anemone seems to be darker in chèvre. Very pretty especially with Permabrass! Let us know what you think.


----------



## circusfairy*

Craie K25 Retourne in GHW - Passed as I’m more of a Sellier girl


----------



## blinggirl74

I’m wondering if bag offers are resuming again at the normal pace given the ban that was in place for the last quarter of 2021?  Or will big H keep up holding back bags from us this year again.


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

PhoebeinFlorida said:


> I was offered Birkin 30 in black with ghw epsom and birkin 30 casaque epsom black blue indigo zanzibar.  Which one should I choose??  Is the tri color casaque more expensive than the regular one color epsom?



 The casaque is more unique. The black is a classic, timeless goes with everything bag. Fab offers you can't go wrong! 

Can you please please post a pic of the casaque? What was the price?


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

Loveandlight said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> My SA offered me a MK II chèvre anemone with permabrass HW.
> I’m going in tomorrow, can’t wait!
> I’d like to know your thoughts on this combo. I have always been a lover of neutrals with two black bags and two gold ones.
> However, this year I have added Rose Lipstick and malachite to my growing collection.
> I’m also interested to know if you prefer epsom over chèvre or not?


Chèvre is my FAVORITE!! Congrats!! Do you have a picture? Amazing


----------



## AlienaHermes

K28 in etoupe. Will go to the boutique soon to see as soon as I can!! I am over the moon


----------



## raradarling

blinggirl74 said:


> I’m wondering if bag offers are resuming again at the normal pace given the ban that was in place for the last quarter of 2021?  Or will big H keep up holding back bags from us this year again.


Was there a ban?


----------



## Xthgirl

raradarling said:


> Was there a ban?


Ikr.
People still getting offered quota bags despite the “ban”. I did— two quota bags between July and december. And i didnt ask for them directly during my boutique visits but were offered.


----------



## raradarling

htxgirl said:


> Ikr.
> People still getting offered quota bags despite the “ban”. I did— two quota bags between July and december. And i didnt ask for them directly during my boutique visits but were offered.


Wow!! Do you mind me asking which country you live in? It seems to vary wildly depending where you are in the Hermes world.


----------



## ShadowComet

Picking up my 2022 first offer - Kelly 28 Retourne Gold on gold


----------



## tmk_fr

B30 Rouge Sellier in Togo w/ GHW - YES!
It was exactly what I asked for!


----------



## westcoastgal

Framboise B25, Togo, palladium hardware, passed. Holding out for Gris T and/or Rose Sakura.


----------



## Xthgirl

tmk_fr said:


> B30 Rouge Sellier in Togo w/ GHW - YES!
> It was exactly what I asked for!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5292265


Looks like retourne


----------



## frenchfries0416

htxgirl said:


> Looks like retourne


I believe rouge sellier is the name of color..?


----------



## tmk_fr

htxgirl said:


> Looks like retourne


The color is called "Rouge Sellier" and yes, the model is a B30 retourné


----------



## pinkbirkin77

After a long long wait.....

Kelly mini II Sellier Mauve Sylvestre Epsom in PHW and YES!
Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Kanwal84

I was offered a K28 Etain Espom Sellier w/ RGHW. I an undecided on whether to accept. This would be my first Kelly. Anyone out there own this combination and have any advice? How versatile is the color and do you wear in summer/warmer months? I currently own a B30 Gold togo w/ GWH and a B25 Black togo with GWH. Thanks in advance!


----------



## NervousNellie

tmk_fr said:


> B30 Rouge Sellier in Togo w/ GHW - YES!
> It was exactly what I asked for!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5292265


Welcome to the Rouge Sellier club! I have a Kelly in this exact color way and leather and I love the bag!!!


----------



## Gal4Dior

Kanwal84 said:


> I was offered a K28 Etain Espom Sellier w/ RGHW. I an undecided on whether to accept. This would be my first Kelly. Anyone out there own this combination and have any advice? How versatile is the color and do you wear in summer/warmer months? I currently own a B30 Gold togo w/ GWH and a B25 Black togo with GWH. Thanks in advance!


That is my dream bag!! If you can, you should definitely except, I find that etain is a very complimentary neutral.
May I ask if this is an offer from a US store?


----------



## Avintage

Kanwal84 said:


> I was offered a K28 Etain Espom Sellier w/ RGHW. I an undecided on whether to accept. This would be my first Kelly. Anyone out there own this combination and have any advice? How versatile is the color and do you wear in summer/warmer months? I currently own a B30 Gold togo w/ GWH and a B25 Black togo with GWH. Thanks in advance!



Hi! Was just wondering whether the K28 is a SO order? (I thought Kelly doesn’t come in RGHW even in SO)
If H offers kelly in RGHW I would definitely take it, especially in etain! I like togo better for etain, but if you want a structured bag epsom will be perfect


----------



## Kanwal84

LVSistinaMM said:


> That is my dream bag!! If you can, you should definitely except, I find that etain is a very complimentary neutral.
> May I ask if this is an offer from a US store?


Thanks for the advice! yes it is a US store!


----------



## Kanwal84

Avintage said:


> Hi! Was just wondering whether the K28 is a SO order? (I thought Kelly doesn’t come in RGHW even in SO)
> If H offers kelly in RGHW I would definitely take it, especially in etain! I like togo better for etain, but if you want a structured bag epsom will be perfect


I am not sure if the K28 was a special order, my SA did not specify - although you make a good point so i will definitely ask!


----------



## Loveandlight

AnEyefortheBest said:


> Chèvre is my FAVORITE!! Congrats!! Do you have a picture? Amazing


And here she is @AnEyefortheBest


----------



## deltalady

Was offered (and accepted) a B30 Epsom Noir PHW. My very first Birkin.


----------



## this_is_rj

westcoastgal said:


> Framboise B25, Togo, palladium hardware, passed. Holding out for Gris T and/or Rose Sakura.


Is Gris T back?


----------



## westcoastgal

this_is_rj said:


> Is Gris T back?


I’m asking and unfortunately I don’t know yet, but it’s on the SO list, so I hope so. It might depend on the store also.


----------



## misspakie

B25 Etoupe Togo Leather GHW - YES


----------



## wearawishbone

this_is_rj said:


> Is Gris T back?


It was on the a la carte list for this year.


----------



## mauihappyplace

B35 Menthe fray fray- pass
I am not green girl…


----------



## momoc

Kanwal84 said:


> I am not sure if the K28 was a special order, my SA did not specify - although you make a good point so i will definitely ask!



I’m pretty sure even SO does not offer RGHW for Kellys I would definitely check to make sure it’s actually RGHW if that is what you want. So far every time someone mentioned a Kelly with RGHW it has turned out to be a misunderstanding. I know many people who would be so happy if H started offering RGHW with Kellys! Good luck on your decision either way!


----------



## pinkbirkin77

pinkbirkin77 said:


> After a long long wait.....
> 
> Kelly mini II Sellier Mauve Sylvestre Epsom in PHW and YES!
> Happy New Year everyone!





Here she is!!!


----------



## HBfan81

I had been offer this kelly charm. But not fan of the colors


----------



## HBfan81

HBfan81 said:


> I think I will refuse it


----------



## carrie8

Constance 24 Mauve Sylvestre Epsom phw, yes.  I am not good in taking pics. Don't even have social media


----------



## Momo_rose

Is offered K25 Touch Retourne Togo/Lizard permabrass hardware, my wishlist is k25 sellier noir or gold, still debating if I should get it….


----------



## jenayb

Momo_rose said:


> Is offered K25 Touch Retourne Togo/Lizard permabrass hardware, my wishlist is k25 sellier noir or gold, still debating if I should get it….



Personally, I would accept. A very lovely and special bag IMO.


----------



## momoc

Momo_rose said:


> Is offered K25 Touch Retourne Togo/Lizard permabrass hardware, my wishlist is k25 sellier noir or gold, still debating if I should get it….



I think the one you are offered is definitely more special and a very beautiful bag! That being said, an important difference (personally for me this would be even bigger impact than the touch aspect) is the Retourne vs Sellier. If you are only wanting a Sellier Kelly then I would say stay strong! If you are open to getting something in Retourne, then IMO this touch bag is different yet subtle enough and can be a nice alternative to just regular noir. Good luck on your decision!


----------



## Momo_rose

jenaywins said:


> Personally, I would accept. A very lovely and special bag IMO.





momoc said:


> I think the one you are offered is definitely more special and a very beautiful bag! That being said, an important difference (personally for me this would be even bigger impact than the touch aspect) is the Retourne vs Sellier. If you are only wanting a Sellier Kelly then I would say stay strong! If you are open to getting something in Retourne, then IMO this touch bag is different yet subtle enough and can be a nice alternative to just regular noir. Good luck on your decision!


Thank you very much for your inputs!


----------



## Hobbiezm

Offered constance 24 mauve S in RGHW- said yes!


----------



## Josephine_closet

Hi everyone! I got offered a Kelly 25 Mauve Sylvestre Swift in PHW, may I ask for your advice as this will be my first swift leather bag (I only own this leather in Watch straps), is the leather very delicate and soft?


----------



## acrowcounted

Josephine_closet said:


> Hi everyone! I got offered a Kelly 25 Mauve Sylvestre Swift in PHW, may I ask for your advice as this will be my first swift leather bag (I only own this leather in Watch straps), is the leather very delicate and soft?


Check out other older Swift K25 on resale sites. Imo it is a combo that ages the quickest, especially in a light color like this. The kelly top handle seems to work with gravity to smoosh the bag and the entire thing loses its shape in my observance. Swift birkins seem to fair much better than their kelly counterparts. Good luck deciding, it’s a very tempting offer!


----------



## TeeCee77

Josephine_closet said:


> Hi everyone! I got offered a Kelly 25 Mauve Sylvestre Swift in PHW, may I ask for your advice as this will be my first swift leather bag (I only own this leather in Watch straps), is the leather very delicate and soft?


I have a kelly 25 anemone in swift and it’s the most luscious rich leather and I don’t find it delicate at all. That said it is definitely not structured and much softer vibe.


----------



## tabloid

K28 Retourne Etoupe Togo GHW - Yes!


----------



## Clo_Clo

Mini kelly II with Palladium Hardware in my dream colors （will reveal once I pick it up）

Yes！


----------



## carlinha

Mini Lindy in Rose Shocking clemence leather phw...
YES YES and YES 

my first mini Lindy after asking for one when it first released 2-3 years ago ... well worth the wait!!!

(USA boutique)


----------



## may3545

Josephine_closet said:


> Hi everyone! I got offered a Kelly 25 Mauve Sylvestre Swift in PHW, may I ask for your advice as this will be my first swift leather bag (I only own this leather in Watch straps), is the leather very delicate and soft?


My K25 retourne swift is extremely slouchy, despite not using it much. I may need a purse insert to make it look less so. Swift is supple and soft, and if you put things in the front inner pocket, that will create some more stretch and sagging. I still love mine, but it's not something I will baby anymore, since it looks very worn, even though I didn't really use it that much.


----------



## jenayb

Josephine_closet said:


> Hi everyone! I got offered a Kelly 25 Mauve Sylvestre Swift in PHW, may I ask for your advice as this will be my first swift leather bag (I only own this leather in Watch straps), is the leather very delicate and soft?



I have a K25 in Lime Swift. I agree with a previous poster that this combo seems to age really, really quickly. IMO, my K25 looked used right out of the box, fresh from the boutique. It's a delicate and soft leather to me, yes. If you prefer any type of structure to your bags, this one will disappoint you. 

This is tempting, and a lovely colour, but I would pass.


----------



## Flaka1

I was incredibly surprised when I was offered this Birkin 30 epsom.does anyone know if there’s is a premium price for this style bag? First time i see one like this. Haven’t accepted it yet but I’m sure I will lol.


----------



## Flaka1

Is it hard to find a black Kelly wallet with silver hardware? I came across this one when I went to pick up my Kelly bag. I only own Hermes handbags , haven’t purchased a wallet yet. I believe the price was about $3600. Can’t remember exactly. Epsom leather


----------



## acrowcounted

Flaka1 said:


> I was incredibly surprised when I was offered this Birkin 30 epsom.does anyone know if there’s is a premium price for this style bag? First time i see one like this. Haven’t accepted it yet but I’m sure I will lol.


This model was a seasonal model a few years ago so I’m surprised to see it now.  Yes, it is priced higher than a full single leather version at the store as it is more labor intensive to weave the various leathers together (but no I do not believe this premium maintains itself in the secondary market as it is a relatively low demand style) If you do purchase it, I would be curious to learn which year the date stamp is to know if it’s from the original season or if they’ve reissued this model. Good luck deciding!


----------



## Josephine_closet

acrowcounted said:


> Check out other older Swift K25 on resale sites. Imo it is a combo that ages the quickest, especially in a light color like this. The kelly top handle seems to work with gravity to smoosh the bag and the entire thing loses its shape in my observance. Swift birkins seem to fair much better than their kelly counterparts. Good luck deciding, it’s a very tempting offer!





TeeCee77 said:


> I have a kelly 25 anemone in swift and it’s the most luscious rich leather and I don’t find it delicate at all. That said it is definitely not structured and much softer vibe.





may3545 said:


> My K25 retourne swift is extremely slouchy, despite not using it much. I may need a purse insert to make it look less so. Swift is supple and soft, and if you put things in the front inner pocket, that will create some more stretch and sagging. I still love mine, but it's not something I will baby anymore, since it looks very worn, even though I didn't really use it that much.





jenaywins said:


> I have a K25 in Lime Swift. I agree with a previous poster that this combo seems to age really, really quickly. IMO, my K25 looked used right out of the box, fresh from the boutique. It's a delicate and soft leather to me, yes. If you prefer any type of structure to your bags, this one will disappoint you.
> 
> This is tempting, and a lovely colour, but I would pass.



Thanks everyone for taking the time to share the very helpful advices! I went to see it in person at the store yesterday and ended up couldn't resist the temptation of the beautiful color and took it home with me! A kelly in rose sukura has been my dream combo since I've started the Hermes journey and mauve just shares a very similar shade with that. The swift leather makes its feel and touch so luxurious! 

I have to admit I prefer and own more structured bags, will see if this little cutie could change my preferences for future purchases


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

B30 etoupe togo PHW. Passed since I’m wanting the same combo in GHW.


----------



## HBfan81

Clo_Clo said:


> Mini kelly II with Palladium Hardware in my dream colors （will reveal once I pick it up）
> 
> Yes！



So curious about the color haha. Tell us please


----------



## lovelyhongbao

Just received this lovely special edition in & out Birkin 25. What a little beauty for upcoming lunar new year. Happy new year to all pretty H lovers.


----------



## fice16

lovelyhongbao said:


> Just received this lovely special edition in & out Birkin 25. What a little beauty for upcoming lunar new year. Happy new year to all pretty H lovers.
> View attachment 5296292
> 
> View attachment 5296293



Thanks for sharing.  This is really cute.    Happy New Year!


----------



## stripesfreckles

Momo_rose said:


> Is offered K25 Touch Retourne Togo/Lizard permabrass hardware, my wishlist is k25 sellier noir or gold, still debating if I should get it….


What colour was it?

I personally would take it in a heartbeat if it was any neutrals


----------



## stripesfreckles

Josephine_closet said:


> Hi everyone! I got offered a Kelly 25 Mauve Sylvestre Swift in PHW, may I ask for your advice as this will be my first swift leather bag (I only own this leather in Watch straps), is the leather very delicate and soft?


I have B25 and KP in swift, absolutely love it.
I personally think it's not as delicate as people claims.


----------



## stripesfreckles

K25 sellier vert veronese austrich ghw
My SA nailed it all the way - exact colour, style, size, hardware, leather I wanted.
I was over the moon (still am) so of course I said yes.


----------



## pearlgrass

stripesfreckles said:


> K25 sellier vert veronese austrich ghw
> My SA nailed it all the way - exact colour, style, size, hardware, leather I wanted.
> I was over the moon (still am) so of course I said yes.



Congratulations!


----------



## stripesfreckles

pearlgrass said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you.


----------



## tinkerbell68

stripesfreckles said:


> K25 sellier vert veronese austrich ghw
> My SA nailed it all the way - exact colour, style, size, hardware, leather I wanted.
> I was over the moon (still am) so of course I said yes.


Congrats! Pics please!


----------



## lishukha

I got my first ever bag offer today: blue nuit b30 ghw - it was gorgeous but didn’t give me butterflies so I passed on it. 

Still can’t believe it happened and am grateful for the experience.


----------



## stripesfreckles

tinkerbell68 said:


> Congrats! Pics please!


Thank you. I'll come back with pics once I've collected it.


----------



## stripesfreckles

pearlgrass said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you.


----------



## mp4

B25 vert veronese ostrich phw - pass - same specs in leather or K25 would be heck yes…


----------



## preppie

lishukha said:


> I got my first ever bag offer today: blue nuit b30 ghw - it was gorgeous but didn’t give me butterflies so I passed on it.
> 
> Still can’t believe it happened and am grateful for the experience.



So jealous!  That is the exact bag at the top of my wish list.


----------



## iSpeakYande

Does a Kelly Long Wallet, Alligator, in Beige Sable with palladium hardware count? I bought it, but not "in love" with it. I'm too nervous to take it out of the box. Hoping my SA comes through with a B or K this year!


----------



## vylette80

Josephine_closet said:


> Hi everyone! I got offered a Kelly 25 Mauve Sylvestre Swift in PHW, may I ask for your advice as this will be my first swift leather bag (I only own this leather in Watch straps), is the leather very delicate and soft?


I have both K25 & B25 Rose Sakura in swift and I love them, very luxurious and I don’t find it slouchy.


----------



## lishukha

preppie said:


> So jealous!  That is the exact bag at the top of my wish list.


I hope you get yours soon! That combo is really pretty - just not what I envisioned as my first birkin.


----------



## Dreaming Big

lishukha said:


> I got my first ever bag offer today: blue nuit b30 ghw - it was gorgeous but didn’t give me butterflies so I passed on it.
> 
> Still can’t believe it happened and am grateful for the experience.


 That was the first birkin I was ever offered. My SA almost fell over when I passed.


----------



## sheanabelle

lishukha said:


> I got my first ever bag offer today: blue nuit b30 ghw - it was gorgeous but didn’t give me butterflies so I passed on it.
> 
> Still can’t believe it happened and am grateful for the experience.


My dream bag!!


----------



## Clo_Clo

Clo_Clo said:


> Mini kelly II with Palladium Hardware in my dream colors （will reveal once I pick it up
> 
> Yes！


----------



## lishukha

Dreaming Big said:


> That was the first birkin I was ever offered. My SA almost fell over when I passed.


LOL I can understand - it's such a beautiful bag. I'm so grateful my SA prepped me that it's totally ok to say no before he opened the box, otherwise I don't think I would've been able to feel so comfortable declining.


----------



## Poohbeary

In the past , I rejected couple of Constance offers from my SA. Last year I started asking for it and never thought that it would be that hard to get a mini Constance. Finally ...my first offer in 2022, 
C18 Epsom Gold in GHW. Picked it up yesterday and will post picture soon


----------



## Xthgirl

iSpeakYande said:


> Does a Kelly Long Wallet, Alligator, in Beige Sable with palladium hardware count? I bought it, but not "in love" with it. I'm too nervous to take it out of the box. Hoping my SA comes through with a B or K this year!
> View attachment 5297682




Very elegant leather and color. I will us this as a clutch and WOC if i had it.


----------



## Miss_K

Entirely new to the H game, started out in May 2021 through a friend who is a bit of an H expert and prolific customer. It's gone something like this  : 
May '21: Evelyne PM black clemence
July (?): Picotin 18 etoupe + Silkin wallet
August '21 - January '22: Smaller bits and bobs (scarves, makeup)
January '22: Kelly 25 retourné togo bleu france GHW.
And now I'm vying for a K25...  It's such a slippery orange slope...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lovelyhongbao said:


> Just received this lovely special edition in & out Birkin 25. What a little beauty for upcoming lunar new year. Happy new year to all pretty H lovers.
> View attachment 5296292
> 
> View attachment 5296293


LOVE THIS!!!!!!!!!! Sooo special. Is that color biscuit?
Congrats!


----------



## mesh123

Blue pale birkin 30 in PHW yes


----------



## Alice's craze

My SA said she just received a blue brume Kelly to go and thought of me and asked if I would want it! We’re still on the list of course for blue brume Constance to go as well. 
I passed on it OMG


----------



## debykf

Miss_K said:


> Entirely new to the H game, started out in May 2021 through a friend who is a bit of an H expert and prolific customer. It's gone something like this  :
> May '21: Evelyne PM black clemence
> July (?): Picotin 18 etoupe + Silkin wallet
> August '21 - January '22: Smaller bits and bobs (scarves, makeup)
> January '22: Kelly 25 retourné togo bleu france GHW.
> And now I'm vying for a K25...  It's such a slippery orange slope...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5298334


Congrats! I love this color!!


----------



## Springbear

After waiting for what felt like forever and rejecting a sage b25 along the way, my wish finally came true  
B25 Nata ghw on swift (my first smooth leather H bag)


----------



## tinkerbell68

Springbear said:


> After waiting for what felt like forever and rejecting a sage b25 along the way, my wish finally came true
> B25 Nata ghw on swift (my first smooth leather H bag)


So _incredibly_ beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## 880

Josephine_closet said:


> Thanks everyone for taking the time to share the very helpful advices! I went to see it in person at the store yesterday and ended up couldn't resist the temptation of the beautiful color and took it home with me! A kelly in rose sukura has been my dream combo since I've started the Hermes journey and mauve just shares a very similar shade with that. The swift leather makes its feel and touch so luxurious!
> 
> I have to admit I prefer and own more structured bags, will see if this little cutie could change my preferences for future purchases


I am late to this Conversation, but I just wanted to say I have a gold swift 30B, brushed phw, that is relaxed and very very wonderful. it is softer but also more lush and the colors are very rich, IMO close to fauve barenia (which I also have in a vintage trim)  Congrats


----------



## steffysstyle

Springbear said:


> After waiting for what felt like forever and rejecting a sage b25 along the way, my wish finally came true
> B25 Nata ghw on swift (my first smooth leather H bag)



Beautiful B25! Could you please share the reference number of your twilly? I love the colourway!


----------



## Springbear

Sure: H063464S 17


----------



## Pampelmuse

Miss_K said:


> Entirely new to the H game, started out in May 2021 through a friend who is a bit of an H expert and prolific customer. It's gone something like this  :
> May '21: Evelyne PM black clemence
> July (?): Picotin 18 etoupe + Silkin wallet
> August '21 - January '22: Smaller bits and bobs (scarves, makeup)
> January '22: Kelly 25 retourné togo bleu france GHW.
> And now I'm vying for a K25...  It's such a slippery orange slope...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5298334


Great expert friend, you have !


----------



## AHJ

Kelly 28 Retourne, Togo & GHW


----------



## ouicestmoi

B30 in Bleu Pale, GHW, clemence leather (did not accept). B30 in Etoupe, GHW, togo leather (accepted). B30 in Bleu Saphir, GHW, togo leather (accepted).


----------



## mimimosa

My first offer of 2022, a mini Kelly II casaque in Noir x Bleu Indigo with Rouge Grenant interior. Still haven't got time to pick it up from store yet


----------



## callais

anniek20 said:


> B30 in Bleu Pale, GHW, clemence leather (did not accept). B30 in Etoupe, GHW, togo leather (accepted). B30 in Bleu Saphir, GHW, togo leather (accepted).


Such a dreamy pair of colours


----------



## juejue

My offer from the last year but to be counted as this year’s quota… BBK 25 phw. Such a true beauty! Thanks @ChicHappens. for your advice.




Also, I’ve got another offer for C18 Mauve RGHW. Absolutely yes! Can’t resist the purplish pink and decided to give up on Craie for this one.


----------



## may3545

Josephine_closet said:


> Hi everyone! I got offered a Kelly 25 Mauve Sylvestre Swift in PHW, may I ask for your advice as this will be my first swift leather bag (I only own this leather in Watch straps), is the leather very delicate and soft?



Pics would help too! Despite the slouch, I adore this bag.
K25 craie swift retourne, ghw. You can see the creases from the interior pocket. This is my only slouchy kelly. The others are epsom or box, and I do prefer structured over slouch ultimately. Still, I treasure this one, but I don’t baby it too much.


----------



## raradarling

AHJ said:


> Kelly 28 Retourne, Togo & GHW
> View attachment 5298772


LOVEEEEEE


----------



## preppie

Springbear said:


> After waiting for what felt like forever and rejecting a sage b25 along the way, my wish finally came true
> B25 Nata ghw on swift (my first smooth leather H bag)


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## A.Ali

juejue said:


> My offer from the last year but to be counted as this year’s quota… BBK 25 phw. Such a true beauty! Thanks @ChicHappens. for your advice.
> 
> View attachment 5298924
> 
> 
> Also, I’ve got another offer for C18 Mauve RGHW. Absolutely yes! Can’t resist the purplish pink and decided to give up on Craie for this one.
> 
> View attachment 5298926



Wow not just one but two gorgeous bags. I have seen that constance in person and it's drop dead gorgeous. 

The box kelly is on my wife's wish list for some time now but unfortunately our store doesn't receive box leather items.


----------



## lovelyhongbao

Israeli_Flava said:


> LOVE THIS!!!!!!!!!! Sooo special. Is that color biscuit?
> Congrats!


Thank you. Yes, it is biscuit color on swift leather.


----------



## aksaiyo

Offered (I could only choose one): 
Birkin sellier 25 etoupe veau madame GHW (pass)
Birkin sellier 30 black veau madame GHW (accepted)


----------



## juejue

A.Ali said:


> Wow not just one but two gorgeous bags. I have seen that constance in person and it's drop dead gorgeous.
> 
> The box kelly is on my wife's wish list for some time now but unfortunately our store doesn't receive box leather items.



Thank you and hope you will get the box kelly soon. This kelly is the first heritage leather bag from paris to my local store. I’m so lucky to get this offer.


----------



## shyla14

stripesfreckles said:


> K25 sellier vert veronese austrich ghw
> My SA nailed it all the way - exact colour, style, size, hardware, leather I wanted.
> I was over the moon (still am) so of course I said yes.


Wow! Swooning for you? Pics , pretty please. How much is this one.


----------



## Josephine_closet

stripesfreckles said:


> I have B25 and KP in swift, absolutely love it.
> I personally think it's not as delicate as people claims.





vylette80 said:


> I have both K25 & B25 Rose Sakura in swift and I love them, very luxurious and I don’t find it slouchy.





880 said:


> I am late to this Conversation, but I just wanted to say I have a gold swift 30B, brushed phw, that is relaxed and very very wonderful. it is softer but also more lush and the colors are very rich, IMO close to fauve barenia (which I also have in a vintage trim)  Congrats





may3545 said:


> Pics would help too! Despite the slouch, I adore this bag.
> K25 craie swift retourne, ghw. You can see the creases from the interior pocket. This is my only slouchy kelly. The others are epsom or box, and I do prefer structured over slouch ultimately. Still, I treasure this one, but I don’t baby it too much.
> View attachment 5299327
> View attachment 5299328



Thanks everyone for taking the time to share with me the very helpful experiences! 

The slouchy-ness does makes it looks more unique and personalized. I had to admit I also prefer structured bags as the maintenance required is less, but this time I just couldn't resist to say no to this color.


----------



## hheaven04

Just turned down a Constance 24 CROC GHW. I am not a big fan of the constance I told my SA if it was a B or K I would have said yes in a heartbeat I love croc just not in Constance at all since I already don’t like the style.

also, when I declined she said “is it because of the 2 quotas a year?Because if yes know that Constance is not a quota bag” and I was like hummm… is that new or has always been??


----------



## Xthgirl

hheaven04 said:


> Just turned down a Constance 24 CROC GHW. I am not a big fan of the constance I told my SA if it was a B or K I would have said yes in a heartbeat I love croc just not in Constance at all since I already don’t like the style.
> 
> 
> also, when I declined she said “is it because of the 2 quotas a year?Because if yes know that Constance is not a quota bag” and I was like hummm… is that new or has always been??




I dont know the answer to your question but its weird for the SA to rationalize your decision to almost like making you change your mind.  

Heres what im thinking too though which could also be wrong: maybe they get higher comission on the more expensive croc/ exotic leathers bags and especially in a bigger size constance which i would assume are harder for the store to dispose of because the general public would rather spend that money if not on a smaller constance bag but on an exotic kelly or birkin.


----------



## Avintage

hheaven04 said:


> Just turned down a Constance 24 CROC GHW. I am not a big fan of the constance I told my SA if it was a B or K I would have said yes in a heartbeat I love croc just not in Constance at all since I already don’t like the style.
> 
> also, when I declined she said “is it because of the 2 quotas a year?Because if yes know that Constance is not a quota bag” and I was like hummm… is that new or has always been??



In my store constance is not a quota bag, more like "fresh purchase", as well as ostrich b/k/c. I was offered a croc constance with lizzard buckle last year and my SA said it was a push bag from Paris.


----------



## Summerof89

Rose confetti C mini in mysore, verso with phw - pass


----------



## Josephine_closet

hheaven04 said:


> Just turned down a Constance 24 CROC GHW. I am not a big fan of the constance I told my SA if it was a B or K I would have said yes in a heartbeat I love croc just not in Constance at all since I already don’t like the style.
> 
> also, when I declined she said “is it because of the 2 quotas a year?Because if yes know that Constance is not a quota bag” and I was like hummm… is that new or has always been??



In Europe it seems only Kelly and Birkin are classified as quota bags (2 per year).


----------



## PassionChanel

Kelly 25 ostrich vert vertigo GHW- No
Birkin shadow 25 Noir Swift-No
Kelly Sellier 25 Jaune Poussin GHW- Yes


----------



## kidkelly218

PassionChanel said:


> Kelly 25 ostrich vert vertigo GHW- No
> Birkin shadow 25 Noir Swift-No
> Kelly Sellier 25 Jaune Poussin GHW- Yes



Congratulations! That's on the top of my wish list this year!! Please share a photo if you can!


----------



## PassionChanel

mdt218 said:


> Congratulations! That's on the top of my wish list this year!! Please share a photo if you can!


Thank you! Yes of course! I will share a photo tomorrow


----------



## Newtohermes1234

PassionChanel said:


> Kelly 25 ostrich vert vertigo GHW- No
> Birkin shadow 25 Noir Swift-No
> Kelly Sellier 25 Jaune Poussin GHW- Yes


Congratulations! Do you mind sharing the country you shop in? Thanks !


----------



## lemonlime46

Josephine_closet said:


> In Europe it seems only Kelly and Birkin are classified as quota bags (2 per year).



This is untrue in the UK as the Constance is a quota bag


----------



## Build-a-B-K-collection

xwendzx said:


> This is untrue in the UK as the Constance is a quota bag



when I have been to FSH they have also said Constance, Kelly cut & Kelly pochette is quota bag.


----------



## kittynui

Build-a-B-K-collection said:


> when I have been to FSH they have also said Constance, Kelly cut & Kelly pochette is quota bag.


The Constance is not a quota bag in FSH. My SA offered me one in July while I had bought two birkin with her in march and June.


----------



## momoc

Not offered to me but I know they are around at my store these past couple days (since my SA checked if I’d be interested in her trying to get one for me) for those of you interested in special edition bags, these are definitely making the rounds

B25 cargo (sesame)
B25 in and out (biscuit)


----------



## Fashionista2

momoc said:


> Not offered to me but I know they are around at my store these past couple days (since my SA checked if I’d be interested in her trying to get one for me) for those of you interested in special edition bags, these are definitely making the rounds
> 
> B25 cargo (sesame)
> B25 in and out (biscuit)


The cargo Birkin is gorgeous. Love it


----------



## Build-a-B-K-collection

kittynui said:


> The Constance is not a quota bag in FSH. My SA offered me one in July while I had bought two birkin with her in march and June.



I am only repeating what I have been told by several SA’s over the years.

As FSH is your home store they may be more favourable to you. As you have mentioned in other posts you don’t need to apply for a leather appointment as you are a local client. (I think this is brilliant for local clients). So maybe they say Constance is quota to control the sales of the bag to those who get an online appointment but do offer them to clients as and when they wish.

You are also extremely lucky to have purchased 2 Birkin bags from FSH where others have struggled to get anything. So your experience and what is offered to you differs from mine.


----------



## PassionChanel

Newtohermes1234 said:


> Congratulations! Do you mind sharing the country you shop in? Thanks !


Hi, I shop in Europe


----------



## marlenecelines

Birkin 30 Gold togo GHW - YES!


----------



## Fashionista2

marlenecelines said:


> Birkin 30 Gold togo GHW - YES!


Stunning dream bag! I watched your YouTube video. It was awesome. Congrats


----------



## SDC2003

marlenecelines said:


> Birkin 30 Gold togo GHW - YES!


Congrats saw your unboxing on yt. It’s a beautiful bag!


----------



## marlenecelines

Fashionista2 said:


> Stunning dream bag! I watched your YouTube video. It was awesome. Congrats


Thank you so much!


----------



## marlenecelines

SDC2003 said:


> Congrats saw your unboxing on yt. It’s a beautiful bag!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

K piment with a different color inside (my SA said it’s a hot pink)! Can’t wait to see her!  Do you think is it a verso o a boutique SO? I have no clue…


----------



## Clo_Clo

Just pick it up this Wednesday  - Kraft Mysore Kelly Mini with Gris Touterelle inside. Very happy.


----------



## hphile

Brunette_Hermes said:


> K piment with a different color inside (my SA said it’s a hot pink)! Can’t wait to see her!  Do you think is it a verso o a boutique SO? I have no clue…



Ooh I got a K25 Rouge Piment verso. The inside of mine was rose pourpre.


----------



## pris_0727

my birkin 25 gold color with ghw in togo! thanks to my lovely SA ☺️


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

hphile said:


> Ooh I got a K25 Rouge Piment verso. The inside of mine was rose pourpre.


Woow!!! I think it’s the same bag! Do you have a pic? Do you mind share? I’m going to see it next week and I can’t wait!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Clo_Clo said:


> Just pick it up this Wednesday  - Kraft Mysore Kelly Mini with Gris Touterelle inside. Very happy.


Oh, I NEEEEED to see this, please!!!


----------



## hphile

Brunette_Hermes said:


> Woow!!! I think it’s the same bag! Do you have a pic? Do you mind share? I’m going to see it next week and I can’t wait!



Here you go! This is K25 PHW Veau Madame Rouge Piment/Rose Pourpre Verso.

I also saw a K25 vert bosphore with maybe lipstick pink inside? or some sort of other bright pink. So I think they're just making these verso's more lately.


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

hphile said:


> Here you go! This is K25 PHW Veau Madame Rouge Piment/Rose Pourpre Verso.
> 
> I also saw a K25 vert bosphore with maybe lipstick pink inside? or some sort of other bright pink. So I think they're just making these verso's more lately.
> 
> View attachment 5305203
> View attachment 5305200


Stunning! Thank you so much!


----------



## duggi84

Hi everyone!  I know I haven't been on at all over the fall and winter (work and life suddenly got so busy), but I felt it'd be a shame not to take a pause and share the stunning offer our SA had for me yesterday.  I know I've read others' experiences before around this, but it's shocking how sideways, yet unexpectedly perfect he was at finding something I never even realized I'd immediately fall in love with.  I found myself not even hesitating even though this was soooooo far off my radar.  Here she is, my new Birkin 25 in Barenia Faubourg PHW!










PS: everyone is right about how lovely and strong Barenia smells; it filled our living room more than the smell of a christmas tree!


----------



## Heartsbridge

Hello ladies I have one quick question.

Would you ladies accept lindy 26 noir Clemence PHW? Been waiting for quite sometime for a lindy but this is what my SA offered.


----------



## hphile

Heartsbridge said:


> Hello ladies I have one quick question.
> 
> Would you ladies accept lindy 26 noir Clemence PHW? Been waiting for quite sometime for a lindy but this is what my SA offered.



What makes you hesitate? If it's not the size, color, hardware, or leather you wanted, you shouldn't take it. There will be more lindy's! This is all personal preference and lindy's are quite pricy so don't buy what you don't like.


----------



## momoc

momoc said:


> Not offered to me but I know they are around at my store these past couple days (since my SA checked if I’d be interested in her trying to get one for me) for those of you interested in special edition bags, these are definitely making the rounds
> 
> B25 cargo (sesame)
> B25 in and out (biscuit)



A slight update here…


----------



## texas87

pris_0727 said:


> my birkin 25 gold color with ghw in togo! thanks to my lovely SA ☺


This is my exact dream bag! Congratulations and wear her in good health


----------



## texas87

duggi84 said:


> Stunning! Congratulations! I wouldn’t have been able to resist this offer either! Wear her in good health


----------



## Notorious Pink

duggi84 said:


> Hi everyone!  I know I haven't been on at all over the fall and winter (work and life suddenly got so busy), but I felt it'd be a shame not to take a pause and share the stunning offer our SA had for me yesterday.  I know I've read others' experiences before around this, but it's shocking how sideways, yet unexpectedly perfect he was at finding something I never even realized I'd immediately fall in love with.  I found myself not even hesitating even though this was soooooo far off my radar.  Here she is, my new Birkin 25 in Barenia Faubourg PHW!
> 
> View attachment 5305507
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305509
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305510
> 
> 
> PS: everyone is right about how lovely and strong Barenia smells; it filled our living room more than the smell of a christmas tree!


This is sooooo fabulous and perfect for you!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Momo_rose

stripesfreckles said:


> What colour was it?
> 
> I personally would take it in a heartbeat if it was any neutrals


It is black, I decided to pass as I’m more interested in gold.


----------



## acrowcounted

momoc said:


> A slight update here…
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305551


Congrats! I’m kind of surprised it didn’t come in the black lined special edition box. Wonder how H decides which models get that treatment.


----------



## momoc

acrowcounted said:


> Congrats! I’m kind of surprised it didn’t come in the black lined special edition box. Wonder how H decides which models get that treatment.



Thanks! I have no idea how either, probably just whatever H feels like (aside: I can confirm that the in and out one comes in the special edition box, and that one is like 1k cheaper). This one does have the dark blue ribbons on the dust bags (instead of the normal brown), so it’s weirdly in between?


----------



## tracybeloved

Constance 18 vert criquet… thinking if I should wait for pink or accept


----------



## PassionChanel

mdt218 said:


> Congratulations! That's on the top of my wish list this year!! Please share a photo if you can!


Sorry for the delay!
Here is my Kelly 25 Jaune Poussin


----------



## A.Ali

tracybeloved said:


> Constance 18 vert criquet… thinking if I should wait for pink or accept



As much as lovely VC is I would say if youreally want a pink C18 then you should definitely wait for one. Never settle for something because it was offered to you. 

It's the spring season and usually pink bags are easier to come by during this season.


----------



## kittynui

duggi84 said:


> Here she is, my new Birkin 25 in Barenia Faubourg PHW!
> PS: everyone is right about how lovely and strong Barenia smells; it filled our living room more than the smell of a christmas tree!


Congratulations ! I also have a BF Birkin (b30) and it’s by fare my favorite. The leather is so buttery.


----------



## TeeCee77

duggi84 said:


> Hi everyone!  I know I haven't been on at all over the fall and winter (work and life suddenly got so busy), but I felt it'd be a shame not to take a pause and share the stunning offer our SA had for me yesterday.  I know I've read others' experiences before around this, but it's shocking how sideways, yet unexpectedly perfect he was at finding something I never even realized I'd immediately fall in love with.  I found myself not even hesitating even though this was soooooo far off my radar.  Here she is, my new Birkin 25 in Barenia Faubourg PHW!
> 
> View attachment 5305507
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305509
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305510
> 
> 
> PS: everyone is right about how lovely and strong Barenia smells; it filled our living room more than the smell of a christmas tree!


Congrats! BF is stunning and your bag looks perfect!


----------



## Xthgirl

momoc said:


> A slight update here…
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305551



This is lovely.  I so love sesame.


----------



## 880

duggi84 said:


> Hi everyone!  I know I haven't been on at all over the fall and winter (work and life suddenly got so busy), but I felt it'd be a shame not to take a pause and share the stunning offer our SA had for me yesterday.  I know I've read others' experiences before around this, but it's shocking how sideways, yet unexpectedly perfect he was at finding something I never even realized I'd immediately fall in love with.  I found myself not even hesitating even though this was soooooo far off my radar.  Here she is, my new Birkin 25 in Barenia Faubourg PHW!
> 
> View attachment 5305507
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305509
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305510
> 
> 
> PS: everyone is right about how lovely and strong Barenia smells; it filled our living room more than the smell of a christmas tree!


OMG! Congrats! I am so happy for you! So stunning! Wear in the best health and happiness!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

duggi84 said:


> Hi everyone!  I know I haven't been on at all over the fall and winter (work and life suddenly got so busy), but I felt it'd be a shame not to take a pause and share the stunning offer our SA had for me yesterday.  I know I've read others' experiences before around this, but it's shocking how sideways, yet unexpectedly perfect he was at finding something I never even realized I'd immediately fall in love with.  I found myself not even hesitating even though this was soooooo far off my radar.  Here she is, my new Birkin 25 in Barenia Faubourg PHW!
> 
> View attachment 5305507
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305509
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305510
> 
> 
> PS: everyone is right about how lovely and strong Barenia smells; it filled our living room more than the smell of a christmas tree!


Welcome back!
And trust you to return in so much STYLE!
I wish you and your new gal on the block many good times together!


----------



## Fashionista2

momoc said:


> A slight update here…
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305551


STUNNING


----------



## 880

Declined Gris Perle ostrich, B30, ghw


----------



## stripesfreckles

Finally had time to take her out!
As promised, K25 vert veronese ostrich


----------



## stripesfreckles

tinkerbell68 said:


> Congrats! Pics please!


----------



## tinkerbell68

stripesfreckles said:


> View attachment 5308290


So beautiful!


----------



## stripesfreckles

tinkerbell68 said:


> So beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## Bentley143

My first b25 sellier!! I wasn’t sure how I felt about it but it’s a beauty!!  and a little charm


----------



## Fashionista2

Bentley143 said:


> My first b25 sellier!! I wasn’t sure how I felt about it but it’s a beauty!!  and a little charm
> 
> View attachment 5309001
> 
> 
> View attachment 5309002
> 
> 
> View attachment 5309003
> 
> 
> View attachment 5309004


She's gorgeous. I wasn't sure how to feel about my sellier when I first bought her. Now I'm totally sure that I love her.


----------



## 01stang

Love the bag


----------



## surfer

Bentley143 said:


> My first b25 sellier!! I wasn’t sure how I felt about it but it’s a beauty!!  and a little charm
> 
> View attachment 5309001
> 
> 
> View attachment 5309002
> 
> 
> View attachment 5309003
> 
> 
> View attachment 5309004




Is that barenia hun? Love!


----------



## voguekelly711

Constance 18, Etoupe, PHW… said yes!


----------



## Bentley143

surfer said:


> Is that barenia hun? Love!


I don’t think it is. Thank you


----------



## DB8

I turned down 4 bags last year until I picked up a K25 in late December, so I didn't think anything was on the horizon for a bit.........

I was offered a exotic B25 today - passed as exotics aren't particularly my thing.


----------



## blinggirl74

I feel like offers are not as robust as one would have hoped for lats January in the US.   Wondering if the whole limiting of bag sales is still in effect.


----------



## claritaaa27

Mini Kelly Gold GHW - Yes!!


----------



## kittynui

offered at FSH
- Picotin touch framboise (no)
- Kelly 28 black swift GHW framboise interior


----------



## Mrs.P.Wut

Offered and accepted two days ago! B25 Fauve Bareina Faugbourgh with GHW


----------



## shermes

Mrs.P.Wut said:


> Offered and accepted two days ago! B25 Fauve Bareina Faugbourgh with GHW
> View attachment 5311682


Absolutely stunning congratulations!


----------



## demicouture

Mrs.P.Wut said:


> Offered and accepted two days ago! B25 Fauve Bareina Faugbourgh with GHW
> View attachment 5311682



such a great cool classic! Enjoy


----------



## Hermesgirl136-

Flaka1 said:


> Hello. I was offered a Black Kelly 28 epsom silver hardware. Has there already been a price increase for 2022? The price didn't seem right but I could be wrong. thanks


There will be a 4% increase on handbags this year. I think February is when it will start


----------



## Chic-Chick

Was a pleasant surprise since I got my Birkin sellier in late November  Got offered Kelly 25 Sellier in Craie PHW -  happily accepted!


----------



## Fashionista2

claritaaa27 said:


> Mini Kelly Gold GHW - Yes!!


So exciting !


----------



## Foxyprs

I was just offered a Togo birkin in the color biscuit. With gold hardware. Does anyone have something in that combination? I had been wanting gold, but thought biscuit could work??


----------



## stripesfreckles

Foxyprs said:


> I was just offered a Togo birkin in the color biscuit. With gold hardware. Does anyone have something in that combination? I had been wanting gold, but thought biscuit could work??


Personally love biscuit & chai more than gold


----------



## A.Ali

Foxyprs said:


> I was just offered a Togo birkin in the color biscuit. With gold hardware. Does anyone have something in that combination? I had been wanting gold, but thought biscuit could work??



My sister bought a K25 epsom in biscuit and the color is beautiful.


----------



## callais

stripesfreckles said:


> Personally love biscuit & chai more than gold


On that note, have there been chai offers yet? Would love to see how it looks on a Kelly


----------



## blinggirl74

Yes a few for mini Kellys per instagram.


----------



## Foxyprs

A.Ali said:


> My sister bought a K25 epsom in biscuit and the color is beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313248


Okay that is beautiful. I’m a fan of tonal stitching and it just seems like it’s a bit more muted then the classic gold, which is fine with me would you consider the color in the picture to be very true to its “in person” color?


----------



## duggi84

Mrs.P.Wut said:


> Offered and accepted two days ago! B25 Fauve Bareina Faugbourgh with GHW
> View attachment 5311682



Congratulations BF B25 cousin!  Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Recent offer.  YES YES!!  Limited Edition In & Out B25 in biscuit swift leather.


----------



## Fashionista2

Hermes Zen said:


> Recent offer.  YES YES!!  Limited Edition In & Out B25 in biscuit swift leather.
> 
> View attachment 5313920


Gorgeous!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Fashionista2 said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## texas87

Hermes Zen said:


> Recent offer.  YES YES!!  Limited Edition In & Out B25 in biscuit swift leather.
> 
> View attachment 5313920


Love love! Congratulations!!


----------



## Hermes Zen

texas87 said:


> Love love! Congratulations!!


Thank you @texas87 !!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermes Zen said:


> Recent offer.  YES YES!!  Limited Edition In & Out B25 in biscuit swift leather.
> 
> View attachment 5313920


LOVE IT!!!!! Super congrats dear!!!! Such a special piece!


----------



## tracybeloved

A.Ali said:


> As much as lovely VC is I would say if youreally want a pink C18 then you should definitely wait for one. Never settle for something because it was offered to you.
> 
> It's the spring season and usually pink bags are easier to come by during this season.


Thanks so much dear!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Israeli_Flava said:


> LOVE IT!!!!! Super congrats dear!!!! Such a special piece!


Thank you so much @Israeli_Flava !!  Means a lot hearing that from you!


----------



## momoc

Hermes Zen said:


> Recent offer.  YES YES!!  Limited Edition In & Out B25 in biscuit swift leather.
> 
> View attachment 5313920



Beautiful!! Twins on the Twillies


----------



## Hermes Zen

momoc said:


> Beautiful!! Twins on the Twillies


Thank you so much @momoc!   Twillies Twins!!


----------



## Culoucou

Grizzly b25 alezan/chamois Permabrass hardware


----------



## Notorious Pink

Culoucou said:


> Grizzly b25 alezan/chamois Permabrass hardware


Pics please!!!


----------



## mesh123

Notorious Pink said:


> Pics please!!!


I would love to see it as well please


----------



## pixiestyx00

K28 sellier porosus crocodile in cactus
Yes! Yes! Oh heck to the yes!


----------



## fice16

pixiestyx00 said:


> K28 sellier porosus crocodile in cactus
> Yes! Yes! Oh heck to the yes!



Congratulations.  It must be so beautiful.  Please do share pics..


----------



## pixiestyx00

fice16 said:


> Congratulations.  It must be so beautiful.  Please do share pics..


Finally got around to capturing this beauty!


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

pixiestyx00 said:


> Finally got around to capturing this beauty!
> View attachment 5315340
> 
> View attachment 5315341


drooling!! Cactus is so gorgeous on croc


----------



## cravin

Wow


----------



## Culoucou

Culoucou said:


> Grizzly b25 alezan/chamois Permabrass hardware





Notorious Pink said:


> Pics please!!!





mesh123 said:


> I would love to see it as well please


----------



## pixiestyx00

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> drooling!! Cactus is so gorgeous on croc


It really is! I’d never seen it in person before and I absolutely fell in love. I love bamboo but the slightly darker cactus is so so stunning!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

pixiestyx00 said:


> Finally got around to capturing this beauty!
> View attachment 5315340
> 
> View attachment 5315341


Stunning!


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

Loveandlight said:


> And here she is @AnEyefortheBest
> View attachment 5292585


So fab!! Enjoy in good health. That's super chic


----------



## Ladybaga

pixiestyx00 said:


> Finally got around to capturing this beauty!
> View attachment 5315340
> 
> View attachment 5315341


I think I just fainted. WOW! What a beauty! Congratulations!!! The twilly is PERFECT! ( I need that one for my 30B in cactus.)


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

Miss_K said:


> Entirely new to the H game, started out in May 2021 through a friend who is a bit of an H expert and prolific customer. It's gone something like this  :
> May '21: Evelyne PM black clemence
> July (?): Picotin 18 etoupe + Silkin wallet
> August '21 - January '22: Smaller bits and bobs (scarves, makeup)
> January '22: Kelly 25 retourné togo bleu france GHW.
> And now I'm vying for a K25...  It's such a slippery orange slope...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5298334





Springbear said:


> After waiting for what felt like forever and rejecting a sage b25 along the way, my wish finally came true
> B25 Nata ghw on swift (my first smooth leather H bag)


 
beautiful!


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

hphile said:


> Here you go! This is K25 PHW Veau Madame Rouge Piment/Rose Pourpre Verso.
> 
> I also saw a K25 vert bosphore with maybe lipstick pink inside? or some sort of other bright pink. So I think they're just making these verso's more lately.
> 
> View attachment 5305203
> View attachment 5305200


Oh i love this! I'm a ghw girl but this is a dream combo. Congrats!!!


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

duggi84 said:


> Hi everyone!  I know I haven't been on at all over the fall and winter (work and life suddenly got so busy), but I felt it'd be a shame not to take a pause and share the stunning offer our SA had for me yesterday.  I know I've read others' experiences before around this, but it's shocking how sideways, yet unexpectedly perfect he was at finding something I never even realized I'd immediately fall in love with.  I found myself not even hesitating even though this was soooooo far off my radar.  Here she is, my new Birkin 25 in Barenia Faubourg PHW!
> 
> View attachment 5305507
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305509
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305510
> 
> 
> PS: everyone is right about how lovely and strong Barenia smells; it filled our living room more than the smell of a christmas tree!



Wow! Its stunning. The leather is to die for! Love


----------



## Fashionista2

pixiestyx00 said:


> Finally got around to capturing this beauty!
> View attachment 5315340
> 
> View attachment 5315341


Bag goals


----------



## KristinS

Lux Addicts said:


> Hello, sis anyone got any offer fork NYC Madison this year? My SA seems like she will have it before year end 2021 then it went cold...and she say it will be in Jan or Feb and when I ask  now she says does not know   it will.be my first and I been waiting since Sept 2021..already 25k in


In addition to what Cravin mentioned, it depends on what you’ve asked for and the availability / demand. What have you asked for?


----------



## annaidaingrid

PassionChanel said:


> Kelly 25 ostrich vert vertigo GHW- No
> Birkin shadow 25 Noir Swift-No
> Kelly Sellier 25 Jaune Poussin GHW- Yes


Do you remember the price of the shadow birkin?


----------



## hphile

annaidaingrid said:


> Do you remember the price of the shadow birkin?



I saw a shadow B25 in Paris this past December on display - the display had a price of 8000 euros. I think it was swift since it was a smooth leather - in a color like etoupe.


----------



## A.Ali

annaidaingrid said:


> Do you remember the price of the shadow birkin?



Ours was around 12k USD.


----------



## Lux Addicts

KristinS said:


> In addition to what Cravin mentioned, it depends on what you’ve asked for and the availability / demand. What have you asked for?


I asked or B 30 neutral in ghw , I want specific since she said dot be too specific.. she asked if I am ok with noir And inside of cuz! Last year she seemed like she will get it for me and then said 2022 Jan/Feb then now she said she is not sure anymore


----------



## Sofiko

Culoucou said:


> View attachment 5315408


Wow


----------



## Ladybaga

Springbear said:


> After waiting for what felt like forever and rejecting a sage b25 along the way, my wish finally came true
> B25 Nata ghw on swift (my first smooth leather H bag)


This is yummy! That twilly is delicious, too!


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

C24 Noir Epsom PHW Yes! Great for travel .
.


----------



## corgimom11

Mini Roulis Evercolor Etain PHW - pass
Mini Kelly Rose Confetti PHW - didn't ask leather, pass as I am not a pink person


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

DrawitraLoveHermes said:


> C24 Noir Epsom PHW Yes! Great for travel .
> .
> View attachment 5318070


I have to ask because I noticed you revealed an Ostrich Kelly very recently Is the constance not a quota bag where you live??
This is a pretty difficult spec to be offered (at least in the UK) as not many C24's seem to become available A friend of mine who is a good H client has been waiting well over a year for this exact spec and was told that few appeared in store.


----------



## cravin

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I have to ask because I noticed you revealed an Ostrich Kelly very recently Is the constance not a quota bag where you live??
> This is a pretty difficult spec to be offered (at least in the UK) as not many C24's seem to become available A friend of mine who is a good H client has been waiting well over a year for this exact spec and was told that few appeared in store.



Constance are still not quota bags here in the US.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Wow. I’m completely lost.

Can we get back to 2022 offers?

Me: Zero, other than a phone call yesterday from my SA saying that my 2020 Spring SO is still looking like it’ll be fulfilled (i.e. is still in the system).


----------



## texas87

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Wow. I’m completely lost.
> 
> Can we get back to 2022 offers?
> 
> Me: Zero, other than a phone call yesterday from my SA saying that my 2020 Spring SO is still looking like it’ll be fulfilled (i.e. is still in the system).


Hope you get that SO super soon! Two years of waiting must feel like forever


----------



## SpicyTuna13

texas87 said:


> Hope you get that SO super soon! Two years of waiting must feel like forever



Thank you! Ah, I meant 2021. I’m so old, I’m getting my years mixed up. So actually 1 year, not so bad.


----------



## mathomas08

Constance 18 Bleu Sapphire with GHW. Yes! Love for travel!


----------



## Evita98

birkin 25 vert amande togo! - yes!


----------



## Xthgirl

Evita98 said:


> birkin 25 vert amande togo! - yes!


Wow. Pics pls?


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

Evita98 said:


> birkin 25 vert amande togo! - yes!


Ahh congrats! I love that color!


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Constance 24 - seems February is Constance month for us all - pink with  exotic detail


----------



## floridamama

Pouchette gris perle ostrich with gh - undecided? Want mini bag but was hoping for a pop if color - thoughts please?


----------



## Melow

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Constance 24 - seems February is Constance month for us all - pink with  exotic detail
> 
> View attachment 5318994




May I ask how much this beauty costs?


----------



## jenayb

floridamama said:


> Pouchette gris perle ostrich with gh - undecided? Want mini bag but was hoping for a pop if color - thoughts please?



Just my opinion, but I don't care for the KP. I don't feel that it's multi-use compared to other mini bag, and if you are searching for a pop of colour, I might hold out. Wonderful offer, gorgeous bag, but perhaps not the right fit?


----------



## acrowcounted

floridamama said:


> Pouchette gris perle ostrich with gh - undecided? Want mini bag but was hoping for a pop if color - thoughts please?


Is it a quota bag? I know KP in “exotic” leather is a quota bag but I’m not sure where H categorizes ostrich these days (it’s not exotic on the SO form, for example). If it’s not a quota bag, I’d probably take it, if it is a quota bag then I would skip it and wait for something closer to my requested specs.


----------



## floridamama

acrowcounted said:


> Is it a quota bag? I know KP in “exotic” leather is a quota bag but I’m not sure where H categorizes ostrich these days (it’s not exotic on the SO form, for example). If it’s not a quota bag, I’d probably take it, if it is a quota bag then I would skip it and wait for something closer to my requested specs.


It’s not a quota bag according to my sales associate. He offered it to me because he thought it would be a nice neural for evenings


----------



## tpm1224

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Constance 24 - seems February is Constance month for us all - pink with  exotic detail
> 
> View attachment 5318994



Gorgeous. I have this same bag but in 18 size


----------



## uchinabaker

Evita98 said:


> birkin 25 vert amande togo! - yes!


Omg congrats!! This is my dream color so excited to hear it's showing up again!!!


----------



## LucyBob

C18 Etain with GHW. It’s my second C18. Last year I was so lucky to get the C18 Craie in RGHW.


----------



## Adrianna.Ria

Birkin 25 mauve sylvestre rosegold hardware - YASSSS


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

Adrianna.Ria said:


> Birkin 25 mauve sylvestre rosegold hardware - YASSSS


Omg pics?!


----------



## natalia0128

I have quick question… not special order.
so after 3 months waiting for Hermes leather appointment. I got an email from my SA. She invited and got me appointment for leather goods in the store.
during the appointment I told her specific size, color, style etc… she told me the wait time around 1 year or a half.
So does that guarantee she placed an order for me ? Not special order…. Really basic Kelly 
During waiting time, do I need to do anything or email my SA?
Thanks


----------



## cravin

natalia0128 said:


> I have quick question… not special order.
> so after 3 months waiting for Hermes leather appointment. I got an email from my SA. She invited and got me appointment for leather goods in the store.
> during the appointment I told her specific size, color, style etc… she told me the wait time around 1 year or a half.
> So does that guarantee she placed an order for me ? Not special order…. Really basic Kelly
> During waiting time, do I need to do anything or email my SA?
> Thanks



No guarantee. She updated your wishlist but nothing was ordered.


----------



## wearawishbone

LucyBob said:


> C18 Etain with GHW. It’s my second C18. Last year I was so lucky to get the C18 Craie in RGHW.
> View attachment 5319625


Congrats! Gorgeous C18. I’m hoping for a craie rghw c18 myself. Ho have you enjoyed it?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Adrianna.Ria said:


> Birkin 25 mauve sylvestre rosegold hardware - YASSSS


PICS PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## kelly7heaven

Mini Kelly Mauve Sylvestre PHW


----------



## Evita98

This is my new birkin25 vert amande.


----------



## missfaraday

My SA surprised me today with two options for Mini Lindy! Now having a difficult time deciding between the two of them: Clémence leather, Cuivre, GHW or Swift leather, Étoupe, PHW. Hard choice!


----------



## Xthgirl

missfaraday said:


> My SA surprised me today with two options for Mini Lindy! Now having a difficult time deciding between the two of them: Clémence leather, Cuivre, GHW or Swift leather, Étoupe, PHW. Hard choice!
> 
> View attachment 5320129



I would take the cuivre. Beautiful color.


----------



## wearawishbone

missfaraday said:


> My SA surprised me today with two options for Mini Lindy! Now having a difficult time deciding between the two of them: Clémence leather, Cuivre, GHW or Swift leather, Étoupe, PHW. Hard choice!
> 
> View attachment 5320129


Both beautiful but I like the Cuivre


----------



## faab89

Evita98 said:


> This is my new birkin25 vert amande.


omggggg. my dream color I didn't even know existed. Obsessed....


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

missfaraday said:


> My SA surprised me today with two options for Mini Lindy! Now having a difficult time deciding between the two of them: Clémence leather, Cuivre, GHW or Swift leather, Étoupe, PHW. Hard choice!
> 
> View attachment 5320129


i third on cuivre!


----------



## tinkerbell68

jyywu said:


> i third on cuivre!


I'm a Clemence girl...so 3:1


----------



## floridamama

missfaraday said:


> My SA surprised me today with two options for Mini Lindy! Now having a difficult time deciding between the two of them: Clémence leather, Cuivre, GHW or Swift leather, Étoupe, PHW. Hard choice!
> 
> View attachment 5320129


The cuivre is beautiful!


----------



## LavenderIce

missfaraday said:


> My SA surprised me today with two options for Mini Lindy! Now having a difficult time deciding between the two of them: Clémence leather, Cuivre, GHW or Swift leather, Étoupe, PHW. Hard choice!
> 
> View attachment 5320129


Cuivre


----------



## milkinako

Not quite a qb but I finally got my first ctg! etain w/ phw. I've been on a hunt on hermes.com for looong time, but my SA offered it to me.


----------



## NervousNellie

missfaraday said:


> My SA surprised me today with two options for Mini Lindy! Now having a difficult time deciding between the two of them: Clémence leather, Cuivre, GHW or Swift leather, Étoupe, PHW. Hard choice!
> 
> View attachment 5320129


Cuivre!


----------



## JavaJo

missfaraday said:


> My SA surprised me today with two options for Mini Lindy! Now having a difficult time deciding between the two of them: Clémence leather, Cuivre, GHW or Swift leather, Étoupe, PHW. Hard choice!
> 
> View attachment 5320129


+1 for Cuivre


----------



## hphile

missfaraday said:


> My SA surprised me today with two options for Mini Lindy! Now having a difficult time deciding between the two of them: Clémence leather, Cuivre, GHW or Swift leather, Étoupe, PHW. Hard choice!



+1 for cuivre.  

I have to baby my swift bags too much for my liking. Although Clemence is substantially heavier than swift if that's something you care about


----------



## LucyBob

wearawishbone said:


> Congrats! Gorgeous C18. I’m hoping for a craie rghw c18 myself. Ho have you enjoyed it?


Thank you! I love it..it goes well with my wardrobes. It's small but really cute. Love this combo. The only thing is I am too scared to get it dirty so I requested another C18 in darker color.


----------



## LucyBob

missfaraday said:


> My SA surprised me today with two options for Mini Lindy! Now having a difficult time deciding between the two of them: Clémence leather, Cuivre, GHW or Swift leather, Étoupe, PHW. Hard choice!
> 
> View attachment 5320129


+1 for cuivre. The color is gorgeous! I am not a big fan of swift leather.


----------



## Ladybaga

missfaraday said:


> My SA surprised me today with two options for Mini Lindy! Now having a difficult time deciding between the two of them: Clémence leather, Cuivre, GHW or Swift leather, Étoupe, PHW. Hard choice!
> 
> View attachment 5320129


Another vote for Cuivre! Beautiful!!!


----------



## plumeria23

Bentley143 said:


> My first b25 sellier!! I wasn’t sure how I felt about it but it’s a beauty!!  and a little charm
> 
> View attachment 5309001
> 
> 
> View attachment 5309002
> 
> 
> View attachment 5309003
> 
> 
> View attachment 5309004


Gorgeous!!! What is the color?


----------



## Adrianna.Ria

jyywu said:


> Omg pics?!





Notorious Pink said:


> PICS PLEASE!!!!!


Just went out to pick her up! Mauve Sylvestre is GORGEOUS with rosegold hardware!


----------



## sheeby

Adrianna.Ria said:


> Birkin 25 mauve sylvestre rosegold hardware - YASSSS



WOW!!! Does it get any dreamier?


----------



## floridamama

Adrianna.Ria said:


> Just went out to pick her up! Mauve Sylvestre is GORGEOUS with rosegold hardware!


That is a stunning bag! Love


----------



## Notorious Pink

Adrianna.Ria said:


> Just went out to pick her up! Mauve Sylvestre is GORGEOUS with rosegold hardware!


PERFECTION!!!


----------



## Xthgirl

Adrianna.Ria said:


> Just went out to pick her up! Mauve Sylvestre is GORGEOUS with rosegold hardware!


Idk bout you all but this pink for me is cuter than rose sakura.

sadly pinks dont fit my lifestyle and skin tone.

happy for you to get this bag. ☺️


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

missfaraday said:


> My SA surprised me today with two options for Mini Lindy! Now having a difficult time deciding between the two of them: Clémence leather, Cuivre, GHW or Swift leather, Étoupe, PHW. Hard choice!
> 
> View attachment 5320129


I'm going to buck the trend and say the etoupe. It looks so squooshy and soft in the swift, it has palladium hw (personally prefer that, myself) and contrast stitching.


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

htxgirl said:


> Idk bout you all but this pink for me is cuter than rose sakura.
> 
> sadly pinks dont fit my lifestyle and skin tone.
> 
> happy for you to get this bag. ☺


same here, I'm more drawn to this cooler-tone pink than rose sakura


----------



## heifer

I told my SA in December last year, that I would've liked another C18, as I have a black one, this time I wanted my second one to be in Gold with GHW. She noted it on my profile and told me that it wouldn't take long. Long story short, I went to the boutique last week to make some purchases and she told me that Gold was hard to get at the moment, and suggested she looked up what was coming in next (apparently they can see what will be delivered soon - didn't know that) - and all the colors coming in, were bright and colorful, only one in Gold with GHW would come in, but it's Swift and I don't like in it a C18. Among the colors she listed, there was one that caught my attention, and its Jaune Citron in Chevre. I love chèvre, but have never seen this color IRL (she obviously showed me a color sample, but I can't tell much from it..). Has anyone seen or been offered a bag in this color?


----------



## mesh123

Adrianna.Ria said:


> Just went out to pick her up! Mauve Sylvestre is GORGEOUS with rosegold hardware!


Oh my goodness! I love love  your beautiful bag! Enjoy it in a good health! May I ask what type of leather?
Thanks


----------



## Ally ambrosio

kelly7heaven said:


> Mini Kelly Mauve Sylvestre PHW


Omg may I ask the price?


----------



## Ally ambrosio

PassionChanel said:


> Kelly 25 ostrich vert vertigo GHW- No
> Birkin shadow 25 Noir Swift-No
> Kelly Sellier 25 Jaune Poussin GHW- Yes


Omg   
share some pics please 
May I ask the price of the K25 ? Epsom right?


----------



## jiljenner

missfaraday said:


> My SA surprised me today with two options for Mini Lindy! Now having a difficult time deciding between the two of them: Clémence leather, Cuivre, GHW or Swift leather, Étoupe, PHW. Hard choice!
> 
> View attachment 5320129


Although I wholly agree with (nearly) everyone's enthusiasm for Cuivre... does your wardrobe lean more warm (Cuivre), or cool (Étoupe)? Since both are neutrals, and unless you have a leather and/or hardware preference, I would at least consider that factor in choosing. 

Congratulations on two beautiful offers! I love that, in your case, the warmer bag comes in gold hardware, and the cooler bag comes in palladium hardware.


----------



## bongtaivang1824k

Adrianna.Ria said:


> Just went out to pick her up! Mauve Sylvestre is GORGEOUS with rosegold hardware!



This is a beautiful bag


----------



## missfaraday

jiljenner said:


> Although I wholly agree with (nearly) everyone's enthusiasm for Cuivre... does your wardrobe lean more warm (Cuivre), or cool (Étoupe)? Since both are neutrals, and unless you have a leather and/or hardware preference, I would at least consider that factor in choosing.
> 
> Congratulations on two beautiful offers! I love that, in your case, the warmer bag comes in gold hardware, and the cooler bag comes in palladium hardware.


Thank you so much! I had a hard time deciding - my wardrobe goes with both of them because it’s mainly black, grey, beige and camel, with very few additional colors. I already have a Bolide 31 and an Evelyne PM in étoupe, a Birkin in Gold, a Kelly in Etain and all of my other bags are black! So in the end I’ve chosen Cuivre so that I don’t feel I’m adding “another grey bag” to my collection. But as you say, étoupe with PHW is just perfection ♥️♥️♥️


----------



## Adrianna.Ria

mesh123 said:


> Oh my goodness! I love love  your beautiful bag! Enjoy it in a good health! May I ask what type of leather?
> Thanks


Hey dear it’s swift! Making this pink so rich and luxurious which I totally love!


----------



## missfaraday

missfaraday said:


> My SA surprised me today with two options for Mini Lindy! Now having a difficult time deciding between the two of them: Clémence leather, Cuivre, GHW or Swift leather, Étoupe, PHW. Hard choice!


Coming back to share an update and to thank all of you for your advice! It has been super helpful - I thought everyone would recommend the Étoupe, as it is such a popular neutral color, so I’ve been really surprised to read your responses ♥.
I went to pick her up yesterday afternoon and here she is, still with her plastics on (will remove them right away!). I am over the moon with it. And it’s my 40th birthday next week, so this little cutie has arrived just in time . Thank you all so much again!


----------



## lishukha

missfaraday said:


> Coming back to share an update and to thank all of you for your advice! It has been super helpful - I thought everyone would recommend the Étoupe, as it is such a popular neutral color, so I’ve been really surprised to read your responses ♥.
> I went to pick her up yesterday afternoon and here she is, still with her plastics on (will remove them right away!). I am over the moon with it. And it’s my 40th birthday next week, so this little cutie has arrived just in time . Thank you all so much again!
> 
> View attachment 5321861


That's a beautiful 40th birthday present. Happy Birthday!


----------



## missfaraday

lishukha said:


> That's a beautiful 40th birthday present. Happy Birthday!


Thank you sooo much! ♥️


----------



## Chrismin

missfaraday said:


> Coming back to share an update and to thank all of you for your advice! It has been super helpful - I thought everyone would recommend the Étoupe, as it is such a popular neutral color, so I’ve been really surprised to read your responses ♥.
> I went to pick her up yesterday afternoon and here she is, still with her plastics on (will remove them right away!). I am over the moon with it. And it’s my 40th birthday next week, so this little cutie has arrived just in time . Thank you all so much again!
> 
> View attachment 5321861


such a beautiful color


----------



## faab89

Picotin 18; black with GHW -- no
Picotin 22; black with GHW -- no
Herbag 31; SHW; black, marine, brown leather with black body -- no (wanted ghw, and considering a 39...)

Evelyne TPM in vert cypress; YES (so impractical, but that color.....)


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

missfaraday said:


> Coming back to share an update and to thank all of you for your advice! It has been super helpful - I thought everyone would recommend the Étoupe, as it is such a popular neutral color, so I’ve been really surprised to read your responses ♥.
> I went to pick her up yesterday afternoon and here she is, still with her plastics on (will remove them right away!). I am over the moon with it. And it’s my 40th birthday next week, so this little cutie has arrived just in time . Thank you all so much again!
> 
> View attachment 5321861


It looks great!!!


----------



## Hfan2021

Finally after a very long wait.... Mini k in Nata GHW. 

Love the bag but the thoughts of how to keep it pristine scares me. If anyone have any tips on how to avoid colour transfer pls do share. Thanks!


----------



## stylemeter

Hfan2021 said:


> Finally after a very long wait.... Mini k in Nata GHW.
> 
> Love the bag but the thoughts of how to keep it pristine scares me. If anyone have any tips on how to avoid colour transfer pls do share. Thanks!


sounds divine..


----------



## Foxyprs

B35 Togo ghw in the color biscuit


----------



## Fashionista2

Foxyprs said:


> B35 Togo ghw in the color biscuit


Gorgeous!


----------



## mesh123

Foxyprs said:


> B35 Togo ghw in the color biscuit


Lovely


----------



## fashiongodess*

Foxyprs said:


> B35 Togo ghw in the color biscuit


Congratulations! Love the colour❤


----------



## Miss.E

Mini Kelly II Chai GHW
Gris Meyer Kelly 28 Retourne GHW

Both No


----------



## Senbei

Miss.E said:


> Mini Kelly II Chai GHW
> Gris Meyer Kelly 28 Retourne GHW
> 
> Both No



How does gris meyer look in person?


----------



## Miss.E

Senbei said:


> How does gris meyer look in person?



It’s in Togo so it’s a true grey. Very nice actually. I was told it’s the closest to Gris Mouette in colour


----------



## ArielS

Miss.E said:


> Mini Kelly II Chai GHW
> Gris Meyer Kelly 28 Retourne GHW
> 
> Both No


Can I see the photo of chai mini k please?  My dream new colour!! Xx


----------



## thriftyandlux

Mini lindy, rose shocking, phw - undecided  
Going to see it tomorrow. I’ve been waiting for a mini lindy for 2 years and I’m generally open to all colours and I know I’d love this colour on another bag but I’m not sure it suits the mini lindy for me. Will make a decision once I see it!


----------



## Miss.E

ArielS said:


> Can I see the photo of chai mini k please?  My dream new colour!! Xx


I didn’t take the bag and didn’t take picture of the mini K >_<

If you search #minikelly in instagram you will find a few pictures in chai. Hope that helps


----------



## Naynaykilla

B25 noir GHW offered today but passed because I really want a pink bag and a kmini, so don’t want to use up my quota on another neutral bag even though this is a classic


----------



## GabrielleS

C24 Nata with gold hardware. I will go visit it this week but I plan to accept.


----------



## texas87

GabrielleS said:


> C24 Nata with gold hardware. I will go visit it this week but I plan to accept.


Show us when you have her! I love Nata with ghw


----------



## wearawishbone

C18 epsom Nata Ghw ☺️ Sisters with @GabrielleS  pic to come


----------



## wearawishbone

Here she is! This is my first light colored H bag. So over the moon with it


----------



## missfaraday

thriftyandlux said:


> Mini lindy, rose shocking, phw - undecided
> Going to see it tomorrow. I’ve been waiting for a mini lindy for 2 years and I’m generally open to all colours and I know I’d love this colour on another bag but I’m not sure it suits the mini lindy for me. Will make a decision once I see it!


Rose shocking is gorgeous, but I would say don’t settle with a bag if it’s not among the options you were waiting for. A bag in the wrong color, is a wrong bag. I have seen Mini Lindys popping up in my local boutiques (Spain - Madrid and Barcelona) this month. I believe there’s been a round of production for Mini Lindy, so I would say,  wait for the one you really love! Good luck deciding ♥️


----------



## olibelli

Mini Kelly II Vert Jade Epsom PHW - yes!
Birkin 25 Touch Framboise Togo / Matte Alligator PHW - pass, have B25 Rose Pourpre in non-touch
Constance 18 Gold Epsom GHW - on my list and would've said yes but couldn't get this & MKII at the same time


----------



## texas87

olibelli said:


> Mini Kelly II Vert Jade Epsom PHW - yes!
> Birkin 25 Touch Framboise Togo / Matte Alligator PHW - pass, have B25 Rose Pourpre in non-touch
> Constance 18 Gold Epsom GHW - on my list and would've said yes but couldn't get this & MKII at the same time


Wow those are awesome offers in a short period of time


----------



## raradarling

olibelli said:


> Mini Kelly II Vert Jade Epsom PHW - yes!
> Birkin 25 Touch Framboise Togo / Matte Alligator PHW - pass, have B25 Rose Pourpre in non-touch
> Constance 18 Gold Epsom GHW - on my list and would've said yes but couldn't get this & MKII at the same time


My dream bag! Pics please!!


----------



## Bentley143

plumeria23 said:


> Gorgeous!!! What is the color?


Thank you.
The color is Mauve Sylvestre


----------



## Txoceangirl

My friend was offered the option to buy 1 of 2 Evelyne PMs. Anemone with GHW or Mauve Sylvestre with PHW. She chose anemone as it’s a favorite of hers


----------



## ShadowComet

- Kelly to go black epsom GHW: yes 
- Mini Evelyne in Anemone palladium: yes
-Kelly dolle bag charm: still thinking


----------



## cravin

Biscuit Evelyne TPM w/ GHW - pass


----------



## channel55555

Mini Kelly croc in Rose Scheherazade with gold hardware. Still deciding, hubby said I should get it, but worried if it’s too bright. Should I?


----------



## fice16

channel55555 said:


> Mini Kelly croc in Rose Scheherazade with gold hardware. Still deciding, hubby said I should get it, but worried if it’s too bright. Should I?



This is a beautiful combo.  I would get it in a heartbeat.


----------



## texas87

channel55555 said:


> Mini Kelly croc in Rose Scheherazade with gold hardware. Still deciding, hubby said I should get it, but worried if it’s too bright. Should I?


I would scoop this up in a heartbeat if I were you. RS is my fav croc color so I’m partial


----------



## olibelli

texas87 said:


> Wow those are awesome offers in a short period of time


They were offered on the same day! Only looked at the MK though


----------



## olibelli

raradarling said:


> My dream bag! Pics please!!


I posted in the Green reference thread too but here you go!  Such a chameleon - shots in standard light, neutral LED light, and daylight!


----------



## olibelli

channel55555 said:


> Mini Kelly croc in Rose Scheherazade with gold hardware. Still deciding, hubby said I should get it, but worried if it’s too bright. Should I?


Get it!


----------



## texas87

olibelli said:


> They were offered on the same day! Only looked at the MK though


Yay that’s awesome!


----------



## surfer

channel55555 said:


> Mini Kelly croc in Rose Scheherazade with gold hardware. Still deciding, hubby said I should get it, but worried if it’s too bright. Should I?


I haven't seen them in ghw recently. Would love to see pics!


----------



## periogirl28

channel55555 said:


> Mini Kelly croc in Rose Scheherazade with gold hardware. Still deciding, hubby said I should get it, but worried if it’s too bright. Should I?


RS is incredible bright I agree, I have seen B30s which really hurts my eyes in bright sun! However a MK is tiny and I can only do it max in that size, a KP or a K wallet which I have. Go for it! Congrats in advance!


----------



## nashpoo

Hfan2021 said:


> Finally after a very long wait.... Mini k in Nata GHW.
> 
> Love the bag but the thoughts of how to keep it pristine scares me. If anyone have any tips on how to avoid colour transfer pls do share. Thanks!


Epsom? I have the same color in a mini Constance. I took it to a flower festival and my son’s boot got mud on the back but it wiped right off! Truly not as delicate as one would think. Enjoy it!


----------



## thriftyandlux

missfaraday said:


> Rose shocking is gorgeous, but I would say don’t settle with a bag if it’s not among the options you were waiting for. A bag in the wrong color, is a wrong bag. I have seen Mini Lindys popping up in my local boutiques (Spain - Madrid and Barcelona) this month. I believe there’s been a round of production for Mini Lindy, so I would say,  wait for the one you really love! Good luck deciding ♥


Thank you so much! I ended up not being able to resist this perfect pink dumpling after seeing in person so she came home with me  very on theme for Valentine’s Day haha. I will say the colour is a total chameleon, definitely shifts in different lighting.


----------



## Hfan2021

nashpoo said:


> Epsom? I have the same color in a mini Constance. I took it to a flower festival and my son’s boot got mud on the back but it wiped right off! Truly not as delicate as one would think. Enjoy it!


Yes epsom, great to hear that! Thank you!


----------



## liamcz

Was completely surprised with my dream offer, a Birkin 30 Gold with GHW


----------



## rinnnabby

Kelly 32 togo noir/gold hardware - yes.
Got my first kelly at my 30th birthday . This is my second hermes bag, the first one is bolide 31 in noir/gold hardware - I prefer larger bag anyway.


----------



## cravin

rinnnabby said:


> Kelly 32 togo noir/gold hardware - yes.
> Got my first kelly at my 30th birthday . This is my second hermes bag, the first one is bolide 31 in noir/gold hardware - I prefer larger bag anyway.



Congrats. One of my wife’s most used bags.


----------



## stylemeter

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Constance 24 - seems February is Constance month for us all - pink with  exotic detail
> 
> View attachment 5318994


lovely ... can I ask the color


----------



## raradarling

olibelli said:


> I posted in the Green reference thread too but here you go!  Such a chameleon - shots in standard light, neutral LED light, and daylight!


Oh WOWWWW. I am very jealous! She’s a stunner! )


----------



## ouicestmoi

olibelli said:


> I posted in the Green reference thread too but here you go!  Such a chameleon - shots in standard light, neutral LED light, and daylight!


Beautiful! Absolutely a chameleon. I have a K28 Sellier and it looks like a completely different bag at different times of day/under different lighting.


----------



## olibelli

raradarling said:


> Oh WOWWWW. I am very jealous! She’s a stunner! )





anniek20 said:


> Beautiful! Absolutely a chameleon. I have a K28 Sellier and it looks like a completely different bag at different times of day/under different lighting.


Thank you! I had only thought about this color with GHW originally but I'm so obsessed with the PHW - such an unexpected surprise


----------



## raradarling

olibelli said:


> Thank you! I had only thought about this color with GHW originally but I'm so obsessed with the PHW - such an unexpected surprise


Agreed! I had only seen it with GHW, but PHW adds something really special! Gorgeous.


----------



## rachrach1017

..


----------



## rachrach1017

rinnnabby said:


> Kelly 32 togo noir/gold hardware - yes.
> Got my first kelly at my 30th birthday . This is my second hermes bag, the first one is bolide 31 in noir/gold hardware - I prefer larger bag anyway.


Love K32!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

olibelli said:


> I posted in the Green reference thread too but here you go!  Such a chameleon - shots in standard light, neutral LED light, and daylight!


OMGGGGGGGGG Love! Congrats!


----------



## missfaraday

thriftyandlux said:


> Thank you so much! I ended up not being able to resist this perfect pink dumpling after seeing in person so she came home with me  very on theme for Valentine’s Day haha. I will say the colour is a total chameleon, definitely shifts in different lighting.
> View attachment 5325861
> View attachment 5325862


OMG it is absolutely perfect!! Congratulations, enjoy it in good health! ♥️♥️♥️♥️


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

stylemeter said:


> lovely ... can I ask the color


Hi! It is Rouse Poupre.


----------



## thriftyandlux

missfaraday said:


> OMG it is absolutely perfect!! Congratulations, enjoy it in good health! ♥♥♥♥


Thank you!!


----------



## lovefordiamonds

Mini Constance in Gris Etain w/ GHW! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## 880

at FSH (they did not have my specific requests that I knew were long shots: three in one, shadow, or ostrich
SA guessed this would suit my style and she was right
25 kelly sellier II, epsom, GHW, Bleu Orage
accepted

photos cross posted from 
	

	




						Paris trip for Hermes
					

Please try to stay on topic. I realise because of the complexity of some of the posts members may veer off but in answer do not 'go there'.  For info and questions on US customs please post on the thread below: post...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Chanelandco

880 said:


> at FSH (they did not have my specific requests that I knew were long shots: three in one, shadow, or ostrich
> SA guessed this would suit my style and she was right
> 25 kelly sellier II, epsom, GHW, Bleu Orage
> accepted
> 
> photos cross posted from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paris trip for Hermes
> 
> 
> Please try to stay on topic. I realise because of the complexity of some of the posts members may veer off but in answer do not 'go there'.  For info and questions on US customs please post on the thread below: post...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327053
> View attachment 5327054
> View attachment 5327055


Love the color! Congrats dear


----------



## Chrismin

LOVE!  and i LOVE your outfit !!  can you share specifics of your outfit ??


880 said:


> at FSH (they did not have my specific requests that I knew were long shots: three in one, shadow, or ostrich
> SA guessed this would suit my style and she was right
> 25 kelly sellier II, epsom, GHW, Bleu Orage
> accepted
> 
> photos cross posted from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paris trip for Hermes
> 
> 
> Please try to stay on topic. I realise because of the complexity of some of the posts members may veer off but in answer do not 'go there'.  For info and questions on US customs please post on the thread below: post...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327053
> View attachment 5327054
> View attachment 5327055


----------



## 880

Chrismin said:


> LOVE!  and i LOVE your outfit !!  can you share specifics of your outfit ??


Thank you! Chanel silk charmeuse baseball jersey top (sale 2021, so i think it’s from 2020 or earlier)
chanel combat boots in techno material (fall winter 2021)
dior navy cavalry twill skirt (reads like denim), either resort or spring summer 2022
not shown: H cashmere baseball bomber jacket, leather sleeves, 2021? With vintage from my own closet, tigre royale CSGM noire natural, craie mini Della cavalleria bag


----------



## SpicyTuna13

880 said:


> at FSH (they did not have my specific requests that I knew were long shots: three in one, shadow, or ostrich
> SA guessed this would suit my style and she was right
> 25 kelly sellier II, epsom, GHW, Bleu Orage
> accepted
> 
> photos cross posted from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paris trip for Hermes
> 
> 
> Please try to stay on topic. I realise because of the complexity of some of the posts members may veer off but in answer do not 'go there'.  For info and questions on US customs please post on the thread below: post...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327053
> View attachment 5327054
> View attachment 5327055



I can’t believe you went for GHW! Welcome to the other side! Haha, jk

Congrats!


----------



## ilamoresoave99

Kelly 25 Touch in Noir - Black Togo & lizard with GHW. My first 25 bag & i’m in love


----------



## Notorious Pink

880 said:


> at FSH (they did not have my specific requests that I knew were long shots: three in one, shadow, or ostrich
> SA guessed this would suit my style and she was right
> 25 kelly sellier II, epsom, GHW, Bleu Orage
> accepted
> 
> photos cross posted from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paris trip for Hermes
> 
> 
> Please try to stay on topic. I realise because of the complexity of some of the posts members may veer off but in answer do not 'go there'.  For info and questions on US customs please post on the thread below: post...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327053
> View attachment 5327054
> View attachment 5327055


Thats FABULOUS! Huge congrats!!!


----------



## rachrach1017

Just got offered this baby today! 
B25 Bleu Saphir PHW. My very first birkin! I’m over the moon!!!!


----------



## xiaozlin

Mini Evelyne Etoupe with gold hardware -- Yes, so easy to use!
Cargo Picotin 18 in Sesame/Desert---------Yes, such a special limited edition picotin 
Constance 18 Epsom Gold with PHW--------Yes!!!! Gold with PHW is so much youthful!


----------



## cravin

rachrach1017 said:


> Just got offered this baby today!
> B25 Bleu Saphir PHW. My very first birkin! I’m over the moon!!!!



Congrats!


----------



## Tykhe

880 said:


> at FSH (they did not have my specific requests that I knew were long shots: three in one, shadow, or ostrich
> SA guessed this would suit my style and she was right
> 25 kelly sellier II, epsom, GHW, Bleu Orage
> accepted
> 
> photos cross posted from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paris trip for Hermes
> 
> 
> Please try to stay on topic. I realise because of the complexity of some of the posts members may veer off but in answer do not 'go there'.  For info and questions on US customs please post on the thread below: post...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327053
> View attachment 5327054
> View attachment 5327055


Congrats!!! Gorgeous bag and gorgeous outfit


----------



## demicouture

880 said:


> at FSH (they did not have my specific requests that I knew were long shots: three in one, shadow, or ostrich
> SA guessed this would suit my style and she was right
> 25 kelly sellier II, epsom, GHW, Bleu Orage
> accepted
> 
> photos cross posted from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paris trip for Hermes
> 
> 
> Please try to stay on topic. I realise because of the complexity of some of the posts members may veer off but in answer do not 'go there'.  For info and questions on US customs please post on the thread below: post...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327053
> View attachment 5327054
> View attachment 5327055


Gorgeous colour, absolute chic classic!! Enjoy


----------



## demicouture

rachrach1017 said:


> Just got offered this baby today!
> B25 Bleu Saphir PHW. My very first birkin! I’m over the moon!!!!



This shade of Blue is perfect! Super versatile and ultra chic.


----------



## texas87

rachrach1017 said:


> Just got offered this baby today!
> B25 Bleu Saphir PHW. My very first birkin! I’m over the moon!!!!


So beautiful, congratulations! Love your outfit too!


----------



## rachrach1017

texas87 said:


> So beautiful, congratulations! Love your outfit too!


Thank you!!!!


----------



## texas87

rachrach1017 said:


> Thank you!!!!


I’m also amazed by how quickly you scored a QB since you just relatively recently started shopping at H. You must have an awesome SA!!


----------



## rachrach1017

texas87 said:


> I’m also amazed by how quickly you scored a QB since you just relatively recently started shopping at H. You must have an awesome SA!!


OMG, I know! I’m way too new for the H journey. I was way beyond surprised too. I didn’t even know or hope that I would got offered today. I’m pretty patient and I told her from the very beginning that I’m in no rush, I can wait.
I also spent close to 3:1 since I started with her. Whatever I asked for, I got it. She’s not pushy, I’m not demanding. We work amazingly well together. 

My SA is really amazing. She went above and beyond to get things for us and apparently she loves me and my DH as much as we love her. All her colleagues and her SM know us because she talked about us. I’m grateful for her! I hope for all the newbies get to experience all of the amazing experiences. It’s wonderful and worth it. Even my DH was like.. “she’s by far one of the best SA that I’ve ever met!!”


----------



## texas87

rachrach1017 said:


> OMG, I know! I’m way too new for the H journey. I was way beyond surprised too. I didn’t even know or hope that I would got offered today. I’m pretty patient and I told her from the very beginning that I’m in no rush, I can wait.  My SA is really amazing and apparently she loves me and my DH and we love her too. All her colleagues and her SM know us because she talked about us. I’m grateful for her! I hope for all the newbies get to experience all of the amazing experience. It’s wonderful. Even my DH was like.. “she’s by far one of the best SA that I’ve ever met!!”


That’s so awesome!! So happy for you!! That B is gorgeous!!


----------



## LucyBob

rachrach1017 said:


> Just got offered this baby today!
> B25 Bleu Saphir PHW. My very first birkin! I’m over the moon!!!!


Gorgeous bag and outfit. Congrats!!


----------



## 880

rachrach1017 said:


> Just got offered this baby today!
> B25 Bleu Saphir PHW. My very first birkin! I’m over the moon!!!!


Congrats! you and your bag look amazing! I am so very happy for you! Wear in the best health and happiness! Hugs


----------



## Momo_rose

After struggling to reject a few, I finally say yes to this beauty, just in time for Valentine’s Day!

B25 craie Togo GHW

Definitely no jeans with her….  Any tips on maintenance?


----------



## floridamama

Momo_rose said:


> After struggling to reject a few, I finally say yes to this beauty, just in time for Valentine’s Day!
> 
> B25 craie Togo GHW
> 
> Definitely no jeans with her….  Any tips on maintenance?
> 
> View attachment 5327563


What a stunning bag! I would suggest twillies on both handles and wear with light colored clothing.


----------



## Book Worm

Momo_rose said:


> After struggling to reject a few, I finally say yes to this beauty, just in time for Valentine’s Day!
> 
> B25 craie Togo GHW
> 
> Definitely no jeans with her….  Any tips on maintenance?
> 
> View attachment 5327563


So pristine! Love it!


----------



## raradarling

rachrach1017 said:


> Just got offered this baby today!
> B25 Bleu Saphir PHW. My very first birkin! I’m over the moon!!!!


CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Momo_rose said:


> After struggling to reject a few, I finally say yes to this beauty, just in time for Valentine’s Day!
> 
> B25 craie Togo GHW
> 
> Definitely no jeans with her….  Any tips on maintenance?
> 
> View attachment 5327563


Congrats dear! She is sooo stunning!

I have same bag but in RGHW. It is not that delicate. As it is B25, she really won't rest on your pants when worn (unless you are super tiny and can get her in the crook of your arm). I wear mine A LOT but mostly hand carry (so I use twilly)... when I get her past my wrist, she still doesn't rub my pants bc she is too high on my body. But I am also careful with what I wear (just in case). In togo, this color is much much less scary than in a smooth leather. I previously had this spec in swift and had to let her go bc I was too afraid of ruining her!  So glad I have it in togo bc it is so versatile and the perfect shade of cream to my eye! Hope that helps you wear her a bit more confidently!


----------



## Momo_rose

floridamama said:


> What a stunning bag! I would suggest twillies on both handles and wear with light colored clothing.





Israeli_Flava said:


> Congrats dear! She is sooo stunning!
> 
> I have same bag but in RGHW. It is not that delicate. As it is B25, she really won't rest on your pants when worn (unless you are super tiny and can get her in the crook of your arm). I wear mine A LOT but mostly hand carry (so I use twilly)... when I get her past my wrist, she still doesn't rub my pants bc she is too high on my body. But I am also careful with what I wear (just in case). In togo, this color is much much less scary than in a smooth leather. I previously had this spec in swift and had to let her go bc I was too afraid of ruining her!  So glad I have it in togo bc it is so versatile and the perfect shade of cream to my eye! Hope that helps you wear her a bit more confidently!



thank you for the tips! Will definitely put on twillies on handles (I normally don’t for my other Bs!)


----------



## Mirame

B25 sellier Gris Meyer. Will go see the bag on Saturday. Still thinking if I should get it…any opinions on the new color?


----------



## Rolo07

My first Kelly - K25 retourne Craie Togo GHW


----------



## adb

K25 sellier epsom nata in phw  
I asked for ghw but seeing nata alone made my heart scream so took it home.
Hope no regrets later


----------



## Chrismin

i have same specs as C18 - and i love it 
i think the nata and phw is a great combo although i always thought i would prefer ghw for this color 



adb said:


> K25 sellier epsom nata in phw
> I asked for ghw but seeing nata alone made my heart scream so took it home.
> Hope no regrets later


----------



## adb

Chrismin said:


> i have same specs as C18 - and i love it
> i think the nata and phw is a great combo although i always thought i would prefer ghw for this color


ooooops! glad i am not alone.  
To be honest I find it so chic, the color is just breathtakingly crisp clean with phw.
It will really elevate any outfit.
For that reason, I took it despite wishing for ghw.
I tell myself that this bag would look great with my white gold and diamond jewelries, a variation, casual to formal.
Though I have to level up my alertness to avoid color transfer.


----------



## DME

880 said:


> Thank you! Chanel silk charmeuse baseball jersey top (sale 2021, so i think it’s from 2020 or earlier)
> chanel combat boots in techno material (fall winter 2021)
> dior navy cavalry twill skirt (reads like denim), either resort or spring summer 2022
> not shown: H cashmere baseball bomber jacket, leather sleeves, 2021? With vintage from my own closet, tigre royale CSGM noire natural, craie mini Della cavalleria bag



Do I also detect some Bulgari jewelry?

There are a few closets of tPFers I would love to “shop”. Yours is one of them! Drool-worthy, always!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

880 said:


> at FSH (they did not have my specific requests that I knew were long shots: three in one, shadow, or ostrich
> SA guessed this would suit my style and she was right
> 25 kelly sellier II, epsom, GHW, Bleu Orage
> accepted
> 
> photos cross posted from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paris trip for Hermes
> 
> 
> Please try to stay on topic. I realise because of the complexity of some of the posts members may veer off but in answer do not 'go there'.  For info and questions on US customs please post on the thread below: post...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327053
> View attachment 5327054
> View attachment 5327055


Soooooo good!!!! Congrats!


----------



## lorrayne329

Got offered a mini constance in chai with ghw - took it home! 
My heart skipped a beat when my SA brought it out to show me!


----------



## texas87

lorrayne329 said:


> Got offered a mini constance in chai with ghw - took it home!
> My heart skipped a beat when my SA brought it out to show me!


Wooo!!! Show us!!


----------



## daisygal03

lorrayne329 said:


> Got offered a mini constance in chai with ghw - took it home!
> My heart skipped a beat when my SA brought it out to show me!



Sounds dreamy…please share!


----------



## lorrayne329

texas87 said:


> Wooo!!! Show us!!





daisygal03 said:


> Sounds dreamy…please share!



Here she is! 
My next (first world) problem would be deciding between a mini kelly and a birkin 25


----------



## BirkinBish

Kelly 25 Noir Epsom GHW - YES! Exactly what I was waiting for


----------



## ArielS

lorrayne329 said:


> Here she is!
> My next (first world) problem would be deciding between a mini kelly and a birkin 25



Congratulations! Such a beautiful bag. I have requested this colour from my SA. Pray pray pray.


----------



## Kruzer2012

Kelly Wallet to go, Quebracho chèvre


----------



## motled

Kruzer2012 said:


> View attachment 5330786
> 
> Kelly Wallet to go, Quebracho chèvre


Ah, gorgeous and practical!    mod shot please?


----------



## Bereal

rachrach1017 said:


> Just got offered this baby today!
> B25 Bleu Saphir PHW. My very first birkin! I’m over the moon!!!!


Beautiful bag and I love this colour


----------



## Bereal

BirkinBish said:


> Kelly 25 Noir Epsom GHW - YES! Exactly what I was waiting for


Congrats! my dream bag


----------



## Ally ambrosio

Mirame said:


> B25 sellier Gris Meyer. Will go see the bag on Saturday. Still thinking if I should get it…any opinions on the new color?


Please take some pic so we can see this color irl


----------



## Ally ambrosio

adb said:


> K25 sellier epsom nata in phw
> I asked for ghw but seeing nata alone made my heart scream so took it home.
> Hope no regrets later


Whaaaa please share some pic


----------



## Joybingebirkin

Got offered a k28 Sellier Feu, Rejected (Not a fan of Sellier style on kelly or Epsom)
Lindy 32 in Blue Atoll, Rejected ( way too big on me)
B35 Sellier Gold ( I want a gold Birkin but between it being Sellier and a 35, it was a full stop no, However, I would actually consider a b30 or b25 Sellier as a dinner bag) 
So far my 3 offers from Dec 2021 until now! 
Holding out hope for a Bright Blue color K28 Retourne or a Pink mini lindy!


----------



## eternallove4bag

The one color in the specs I was coveting so badly - Etoupe K25 sellier with GHW.

Congrats to everyone on their offers. With good offers far and few, I feel like gripping my etoupe baby tightly so as to never let go


----------



## jietan0526

So good


----------



## adb

Ally ambrosio said:


> Whaaaa please share some pic


Hi dear!
Posted on the latest purchase thread, I have attached a link below..
But here is one for you 
Is it just me? I see it glow! 


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...886190/page-2923#lg=attachment5328757&slide=0


----------



## Ally ambrosio

adb said:


> Hi dear!
> Posted on the latest purchase thread, I have attached a link below..
> But here is one for you
> Is it just me? I see it glow!
> View attachment 5331796
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...886190/page-2923#lg=attachment5328757&slide=0


THANK YOU DARLING!!!    It’s phenomenal!! I love it so much!! And w silver? Looks so effortlessly chic and fresh !! Did you get in Paris?


----------



## texas87

Joybingebirkin said:


> Got offered a k28 Sellier Feu, Rejected (Not a fan of Sellier style on kelly or Epsom)
> Lindy 32 in Blue Atoll, Rejected ( way too big on me)
> B35 Sellier Gold ( I want a gold Birkin but between it being Sellier and a 35, it was a full stop no, However, I would actually consider a b30 or b25 Sellier as a dinner bag)
> So far my 3 offers from Dec 2021 until now!
> Holding out hope for a Bright Blue color K28 Retourne or a Pink mini lindy!


Crossing fingers your perfect bag comes your way! Proud of you for being able to turn down three bags that didn’t suit you! I know it must be a little scary to turn them down!


----------



## Joybingebirkin

texas87 said:


> Crossing fingers your perfect bag comes your way! Proud of you for being able to turn down three bags that didn’t suit you! I know it must be a little scary to turn them down!


Thank you! I wasn't really scared too much, I am not a big spender at all, Maybe 1 quota bag every 1-2 years or a few smaller items a year so if I am buying a quota bag it needs to be the one. Lucky for me Hermes is the only brand I shop for leather goods. My SA understands that and fully supports my rejections as she knows I love the brand but can't just throw money at her lol


----------



## adb

Ally ambrosio said:


> THANK YOU DARLING!!!    It’s phenomenal!! I love it so much!! And w silver? Looks so effortlessly chic and fresh !! Did you get in Paris?


From my local store. 
I honestly wanted to scream as loud as i can and jump up and down when it happened. I am glad I was able to compose myself. Thank you


----------



## texas87

Joybingebirkin said:


> Thank you! I wasn't really scared too much, I am not a big spender at all, Maybe 1 quota bag every 1-2 years or a few smaller items a year so if I am buying a quota bag it needs to be the one. Lucky for me Hermes is the only brand I shop for leather goods. My SA understands that and fully supports my rejections as she knows I love the brand but can't just throw money at her lol


That’s wonderful and I totally understand that sentiment. Sounds like you have a great SA!


----------



## Ahtsham Anwar

Amazing


----------



## Israeli_Flava

eternallove4bag said:


> The one color in the specs I was coveting so badly - Etoupe K25 sellier with GHW.
> 
> Congrats to everyone on their offers. With good offers far and few, I feel like gripping my etoupe baby tightly so as to never let go
> View attachment 5331636


Ahhhhhhh PERFECTION Darling!!!! She' s a classic STUNNER!!!!!!!!


----------



## Priscadiana

Hello 
Finally my SO come around 2 weeks ago. Mini kelly chevre leather in the color gris perle with rose lipstick permabrass gold hardware.


----------



## ShadowComet

Priscadiana said:


> Hello
> Finally my SO come around 2 weeks ago. Mini kelly chevre leather in the color gris perle with rose lipstick gold hardware.


Oh how pretty! Congratz . I'm still waiting for the SO.  How long did you wait ?


----------



## ShadowComet

never mind. Saw your post on the other thread.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ahhhhhhh PERFECTION Darling!!!! She' s a classic STUNNER!!!!!!!!


Thank you @Israeli_Flava …I am rediscovering my love for classics… it’s been a cycle


----------



## jp824

First bag offer for 2022.  I’ve had the rose sakura on my wishlist for awhile now and to get it in my favorite leather chevre is an added bonus. I have the kelly doll bag on my wishlist too but this bag charm would have to tide me over for now.  Someday I hope to be able to reunite it with its mama.


----------



## 880

@jp824 , what a cutie! And adore the Constance ! Cannot wait to see in person! Hugs 



eternallove4bag said:


> The one color in the specs I was coveting so badly - Etoupe K25 sellier with GHW.
> 
> Congrats to everyone on their offers. With good offers far and few, I feel like gripping my etoupe baby tightly so as to never let go
> View attachment 5331636


gorgeous! I am so happy for you! Wear in the best health and happiness!


----------



## texas87

jp824 said:


> First bag offer for 2022.  I’ve had the rose sakura on my wishlist for awhile now and to get it in my favorite leather chevre is an added bonus. I have the kelly doll bag on my wishlist too but this bag charm would have to tide me over for now.  Someday I hope to be able to reunite it with its mama.
> 
> View attachment 5332804


Beautiful C and baby Kelly doll


----------



## eternallove4bag

880 said:


> @jp824 , what a cutie! And adore the Constance ! Cannot wait to see in person! Hugs
> 
> 
> gorgeous! I am so happy for you! Wear in the best health and happiness!


Thank you so much! Love how easy this color is to pair with with everything


----------



## raradarling

Joybingebirkin said:


> Thank you! I wasn't really scared too much, I am not a big spender at all, Maybe 1 quota bag every 1-2 years or a few smaller items a year so if I am buying a quota bag it needs to be the one. Lucky for me Hermes is the only brand I shop for leather goods. My SA understands that and fully supports my rejections as she knows I love the brand but can't just throw money at her lol


This is great to hear! I am in the same position. May I ask which country you are located in?


----------



## GabrielleS

My SA offered me a C24 in nata with ghw. Love at first sight. I was so excited I forgot to ask her the proper way to store it.


----------



## Joybingebirkin

raradarling said:


> This is great to hear! I am in the same position. May I ask which country you are located in?


I am in the US


----------



## thehermesclub

Noir K28 Retourne togo - my first ever QB!


----------



## texas87

thehermesclub said:


> Noir K28 Retourne togo - my first ever QB!


Congratulations, she is gorgeous!!!


----------



## ArielS

B25 seller blue brume phw - Tough decision. I don't how B sellier wear. I heard the flap keeps getting in the way? I'll go have a look on Sunday.
I have blue glacier on my wishlist. Blue brume is similar but more blue and less grey. What do you guys think? Should I hold off for Wishlist colour?


----------



## chococatx

ArielS said:


> B25 seller blue brume phw - Tough decision. I don't how B sellier wear. I heard the flap keeps getting in the way? I'll go have a look on Sunday.
> I have blue glacier on my wishlist. Blue brume is similar but more blue and less grey. What do you guys think? Should I hold off for Wishlist colour?


Wow, bleu brume with phw is such a dream combo! I really think it's personal preference, but lighter colors in sellier is ideal for use. It's very easy to wipe off and clean marks/stains off epsom quite easily. If you saw Jamie Chua's video on cleaning bags, she says the sellier is her preferred choice especially white bags. I think you will love the B25 sellier once you see it   It's a nice mix of casual plus formal and can go either way since it's in sellier in the 25 size.


----------



## texas87

ArielS said:


> B25 seller blue brume phw - Tough decision. I don't how B sellier wear. I heard the flap keeps getting in the way? I'll go have a look on Sunday.
> I have blue glacier on my wishlist. Blue brume is similar but more blue and less grey. What do you guys think? Should I hold off for Wishlist colour?





chococatx said:


> Wow, bleu brume with phw is such a dream combo! I really think it's personal preference, but lighter colors in sellier is ideal for use. It's very easy to wipe off and clean marks/stains off epsom quite easily. If you saw Jamie Chua's video on cleaning bags, she says the sellier is her preferred choice especially white bags. I think you will love the B25 sellier once you see it   It's a nice mix of casual plus formal and can go either way since it's in sellier in the 25 size.


I agree that Bleu Brume with phw is a lovely combo especially in a 25. I say go see it in person but if you are quite set against the sellier style then I would wait for your preferred specs in a retourne.


----------



## ArielS

chococatx said:


> Wow, bleu brume with phw is such a dream combo! I really think it's personal preference, but lighter colors in sellier is ideal for use. It's very easy to wipe off and clean marks/stains off epsom quite easily. If you saw Jamie Chua's video on cleaning bags, she says the sellier is her preferred choice especially white bags. I think you will love the B25 sellier once you see it   It's a nice mix of casual plus formal and can go either way since it's in sellier in the 25 size.





texas87 said:


> I agree that Bleu Brume with phw is a lovely combo especially in a 25. I say go see it in person but if you are quite set against the sellier style then I would wait for your preferred specs in a retourne.



Thanks both. My fear is when I see it in real life, it's going to be so cute and I'll throw all the logic out the window and just buy it! LOL


----------



## Xthgirl

ArielS said:


> Thanks both. My fear is when I see it in real life, it's going to be so cute and I'll throw all the logic out the window and just buy it! LOL


Out of sight, out of mind


----------



## texas87

ArielS said:


> Thanks both. My fear is when I see it in real life, it's going to be so cute and I'll throw all the logic out the window and just buy it! LOL


that can very well happen. I would say if you have any hesitations and right now you feel that its not what you want then do not feel pressured to buy it.


----------



## cali_to_ny

ArielS said:


> B25 seller blue brume phw - Tough decision. I don't how B sellier wear. I heard the flap keeps getting in the way? I'll go have a look on Sunday.
> I have blue glacier on my wishlist. Blue brume is similar but more blue and less grey. What do you guys think? Should I hold off for Wishlist colour?


ack - my absolute dream combo! For now I have to enjoy it on my ctg (my avatar). Good luck with your decision and please post pics either way if you don't mind!


----------



## DreamingPink

Kelly Danse matte gater rose shocking phw-- yessss


----------



## texas87

DreamingPink said:


> Kelly Danse matte gater rose shocking phw-- yessss


immediately show us


----------



## DreamingPink

texas87 said:


> immediately show us


I actually haven't unboxed it yet... been so busy these days...


----------



## texas87

DreamingPink said:


> I actually haven't unboxed it yet... been so busy these days...


lol totally get it....but seriously I would not be able to resist


----------



## Bereal

thehermesclub said:


> Noir K28 Retourne togo - my first ever QB!


Dream bag! Congratulations


----------



## textilegirl

DreamingPink said:


> Kelly Danse matte gater rose shocking phw-- yessss


Sounds like a stunner, major congrats!!!


----------



## qtcoco

Jan: picotin18 in barenia faubourg ghw
Feb: mini kelly in black chamkila phw


----------



## texas87

qtcoco said:


> Jan: picotin18 in barenia faubourg ghw
> Feb: mini kelly in black chamkila phw


Those sound fantastic! Congrats!


----------



## stylemeter

DreamingPink said:


> Kelly Danse matte gater rose shocking phw-- yessss


wow


----------



## DDCHA

Nata Kelly Danse Ostrich. YES


----------



## am2022

Constance TG - Jaune citron ostrich - pretty but declined !


----------



## Spacekate

amacasa said:


> Constance TG - Jaune citron ostrich - pretty but declined !


Did you take any pics?? I’m not sure I’ve seen that color!! Did you see it in person? Wondering how easy it is to open/close…


----------



## Poohbeary

C18 limited edition Marble Silk ~ unsure
Any suggestions/inputs are greatly appreciated.


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Poohbeary said:


> C18 limited edition Marble Silk ~ unsure
> Any suggestions/inputs are greatly appreciated.


I would take it in a heartbeat! It's arguably my favorite limited edition B/K/C ever & definitely on my holy grail list


----------



## acrowcounted

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> I would take it in a heartbeat! It's arguably my favorite limited edition B/K/C ever & definitely on my holy grail list


Nows the time to contact your SA because they are currently everywhere and somewhat difficult to sell. Your SA would likely be happy to sell you one.


----------



## JeanGranger

DDCHA said:


> Nata Kelly Danse Ostrich. YES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336470
> View attachment 5336471
> View attachment 5336472


Love this colour. Congratulations


----------



## DDCHA

JeanGranger said:


> Love this colour. Congratulations


Aw thank you!


----------



## hphile

What is harder to get offered usually? A box kelly 28 or a mini kelly ii? 
I was offered a box kelly, but I've been waiting for the mini kelly for almost 2 years.
I figure I can always wait for a mini kelly, and this is a chance that won't come again?

Is a new box Kelly actually harder to come by in stores? I infrequently see it posted in the bag offers thread. Maybe there's less demand for it since it scratches easily and there are a lot of 20-years pre-loved ones, mostly in 32 and not 28.


----------



## acrowcounted

hphile said:


> What is harder to get offered usually? A box kelly 28 or a mini kelly ii?
> I was offered a box kelly, but I've been waiting for the mini kelly for almost 2 years.
> I figure I can always wait for a mini kelly, and this is a chance that won't come again?
> 
> Is a new box Kelly actually harder to come by in stores? I infrequently see it posted in the bag offers thread. Maybe there's less demand for it since it scratches easily and there are a lot of 20-years pre-loved ones, mostly in 32 and not 28.


I would say take the box kelly if it’s something youve always wanted. It’s not that tough to get as far as demand but the supply is so low that even if you were the only one at your store that wanted one, you still might not be able to get it because the store just might never get one. Mini kellys on the other hand are being increasingly produced so the supply is increasing from where it was two years ago. Unfortunately the demand has also increased substantially so they are still difficult to get from a competition stand point but you at least have the control to spend your way into one if you feel the need.


----------



## mamakay

hphile said:


> What is harder to get offered usually? A box kelly 28 or a mini kelly ii?
> I was offered a box kelly, but I've been waiting for the mini kelly for almost 2 years.
> I figure I can always wait for a mini kelly, and this is a chance that won't come again?
> 
> Is a new box Kelly actually harder to come by in stores? I infrequently see it posted in the bag offers thread. Maybe there's less demand for it since it scratches easily and there are a lot of 20-years pre-loved ones, mostly in 32 and not 28.


OMG congrats!!! That is a divine offer. I dream of box Kelly. I hope you will post pics if you say yes to the box kelly!!


----------



## Avintage

hphile said:


> What is harder to get offered usually? A box kelly 28 or a mini kelly ii?
> I was offered a box kelly, but I've been waiting for the mini kelly for almost 2 years.
> I figure I can always wait for a mini kelly, and this is a chance that won't come again?
> 
> Is a new box Kelly actually harder to come by in stores? I infrequently see it posted in the bag offers thread. Maybe there's less demand for it since it scratches easily and there are a lot of 20-years pre-loved ones, mostly in 32 and not 28.



I have both mini kelly and a box kelly. Would definitely get the box! And yes you can always wait for another mini kelly to arrive. Whereas for box leather some stores have not even seen a stock in years as it is so rare.


----------



## periogirl28

hphile said:


> What is harder to get offered usually? A box kelly 28 or a mini kelly ii?
> I was offered a box kelly, but I've been waiting for the mini kelly for almost 2 years.
> I figure I can always wait for a mini kelly, and this is a chance that won't come again?
> 
> Is a new box Kelly actually harder to come by in stores? I infrequently see it posted in the bag offers thread. Maybe there's less demand for it since it scratches easily and there are a lot of 20-years pre-loved ones, mostly in 32 and not 28.


Basically a Box Kelly is only possible via push offers from Paris while Mini Kellys can definitely be ordered by stores at Podium, so simply put, the Box Kelly is much, much harder to get. I only declined my recent BBK 28 offer late last year, as I already have a Box Kelly 28, in a colour which is not in current production and 28 is now too large for me. On the other hand I have been offered a few Mini Kellys and they are still expected in stores. Generally Box is not in high demand worldwide and only offered to those who know and appreciate the leather.


----------



## iamberrytastic

periogirl28 said:


> Basically a Box Kelly is only possible via push offers from Paris while Mini Kellys can definitely be ordered by stores at Podium, so simply put, the Box Kelly is much, much harder to get. I only declined my recent BBK 28 offer late last year, as I already have a Box Kelly 28, in a colour which is not in current production and 28 is now too large for me. On the other hand I have been offered a few Mini Kellys and they are still expected in stores. Generally Box is not in high demand worldwide and only offered to those who know and appreciate the leather.



I would love a Box Kelly in 25. I am guessing they are rare to come by as well.


----------



## periogirl28

iamberrytastic said:


> I would love a Box Kelly in 25. I am guessing they are rare to come by as well.


I believe they are rarer than 28 at the moment, I could be wrong. 25 size is likely newer, vintage K28 is much easier to find and 32 probably even easier.


----------



## Luny_94

Poohbeary said:


> C18 limited edition Marble Silk ~ unsure
> Any suggestions/inputs are greatly appreciated.



If you like unique bags (who will not?) and colours (expecially pink shades) please please please take it!  as @needmoneyforbirkins already said some of us are in love with that Constance  (which is BTW impossible to find, at least where I am located )


----------



## Luny_94

hphile said:


> What is harder to get offered usually? A box kelly 28 or a mini kelly ii?
> I was offered a box kelly, but I've been waiting for the mini kelly for almost 2 years.
> I figure I can always wait for a mini kelly, and this is a chance that won't come again?
> 
> Is a new box Kelly actually harder to come by in stores? I infrequently see it posted in the bag offers thread. Maybe there's less demand for it since it scratches easily and there are a lot of 20-years pre-loved ones, mostly in 32 and not 28.



+1 for the Box Kelly but be careful: check very very close the bag, looking for scratches or damages 
In December 2021 I was offered a BBK25, but had to refuse it as it was "defective" to my eyes (but not to the artisan's, so there was no chance for it to be repaired)  
Very very sad to have lost it, also because my SA said that was the only Box Kelly she saw in five years


----------



## BirkinBish

Poohbeary said:


> C18 limited edition Marble Silk ~ unsure
> Any suggestions/inputs are greatly appreciated.


I have one and I think they’re absolutely stunning and so special. Definitely would take it! I reckon they won’t be around again anytime soon, and the 18 is so much more wearable than the 24 that was first available.


----------



## Ethengdurst

Mini evelyne Rose Mexico - yes
Mini C Matte Alligator Noir with Lizard buckle - tempting but no
K28 Macassar, Miel, Ebene, Rose Extreme Alligator PHW - no
Still holding off on a gold K/B


----------



## Xthgirl

Ethengdurst said:


> Mini evelyne Rose Mexico - yes
> Mini C Matte Alligator Noir with Lizard buckle - tempting but no
> K28 Macassar, Miel, Ebene, Rose Extreme Alligator PHW - no
> Still holding off on a gold K/B


Thats a lot of offers two months out from the start of the year


----------



## ThugWife

hphile said:


> What is harder to get offered usually? A box kelly 28 or a mini kelly ii?
> I was offered a box kelly, but I've been waiting for the mini kelly for almost 2 years.
> I figure I can always wait for a mini kelly, and this is a chance that won't come again?
> 
> Is a new box Kelly actually harder to come by in stores? I infrequently see it posted in the bag offers thread. Maybe there's less demand for it since it scratches easily and there are a lot of 20-years pre-loved ones, mostly in 32 and not 28.


Please post photos of the box Kelly! What color is it?


----------



## Shiva2009

I was offered limited edition Constance marble 18 too! I passed


----------



## Naynaykilla

hphile said:


> What is harder to get offered usually? A box kelly 28 or a mini kelly ii?
> I was offered a box kelly, but I've been waiting for the mini kelly for almost 2 years.
> I figure I can always wait for a mini kelly, and this is a chance that won't come again?
> 
> Is a new box Kelly actually harder to come by in stores? I infrequently see it posted in the bag offers thread. Maybe there's less demand for it since it scratches easily and there are a lot of 20-years pre-loved ones, mostly in 32 and not 28.


Both are quite difficult to be offered so I’d go with what your heart wants first. Also which size works for your lifestyle. For me a mini Kelly would work best in my current life needs and keep in mind a box is a bit more dressy and fragile. The starches will happen and it will develop a gorgeous patina so no worries there but water is a definite enemy of box. I have a k32 box that is one of my favorites but it definitely isn’t a bag I reach for often in my current lifestyle


----------



## ladyhermes

The Box is so much harder to get, I waited for 10 plus years to get a box bag, while I have been offered the mini kelly regularly,


----------



## stylemeter

ladyhermes said:


> The Box is so much harder to get, I waited for 10 plus years to get a box bag, while I have been offered the mini kelly regularly,


Box is more difficult to get much more than mini kelly


----------



## Kinj01

I was offered a Mini C gold ghw - I took it home of course


----------



## ArielS

Went to have a look yesterday and had to take her home. Such an angel bag. 
Blue brume is not that much different from blue glacier anyway and I don’t see anyone got bg offer recently.


----------



## Luny_94

ArielS said:


> View attachment 5339350
> 
> View attachment 5339351
> 
> Went to have a look yesterday and had to take her home. Such an angel bag.
> Blue brume is not that much different from blue glacier anyway and I don’t see anyone got bg offer recently.



WOW! Your new birkin is gorgeous!  Is it a verso combo? The inside seems darker...
Would you mind sharing also the colour of the kelly that I spy in your first picture on the right (maybe Bleu Orage)? Loving it


----------



## Kimina

Hello everyone! New member here 

After a long pandemic wait, I was first offered a B25 Blue France Togo GHW. Rejected. Few weeks later, second offer of B25 Black Togo RGHW!

I'm sorry if this is next question is wrong thread to post (mods please remove if so):  
My SA unexpectedly brought a box full of exotic skin color cards. She asked me, "you want a full exotic crocodile or alligator bag? Birkin or Kelly?What color? Size? What hardware?" For a first exotic I told her I would love a B25 Noir shiny porosus crocodile GHW/RGHW. She typed in all the specs on her iPad and told me, "if I order this for you, it is in your name; you shouldn't reject it." I was too shook to ask her what kind of potential offer this was.   can anyone tell me?


----------



## fice16

Kimina said:


> Hello everyone! New member here
> 
> After a long pandemic wait, I was first offered a B25 Blue France Togo GHW. Rejected. Few weeks later, second offer of B25 Black Togo RGHW!
> 
> I'm sorry if this is next question is wrong thread to post (mods please remove if so):
> My SA unexpectedly brought a box full of exotic skin color cards. She asked me, "you want a full exotic crocodile or alligator bag? Birkin or Kelly?What color? Size? What hardware?" For a first exotic I told her I would love a B25 Noir shiny porosus crocodile GHW/RGHW. She typed in all the specs on her iPad and told me, "if I order this for you, it is in your name; you shouldn't reject it." I was too shook to ask her what kind of potential offer this was.   can anyone tell me?



Did you accept the B25 Black Togo RGHW?
Did you mention to your SA you want an exotic B or K in the past?  It seems to me she wanted to order an exotic quota bag for you, and expect you to accept it once it arrives.


----------



## 3degree

I was offered to choose between 2 bags as my quota bag this year:
1. In and out birkin
2. Kelly pochette lizard ombre

ended up taking the lizard ombre, hope I made the right choice


----------



## motled

Kimina said:


> Hello everyone! New member here
> 
> After a long pandemic wait, I was first offered a B25 Blue France Togo GHW. Rejected. Few weeks later, second offer of B25 Black Togo RGHW!
> 
> I'm sorry if this is next question is wrong thread to post (mods please remove if so):
> My SA unexpectedly brought a box full of exotic skin color cards. She asked me, "you want a full exotic crocodile or alligator bag? Birkin or Kelly?What color? Size? What hardware?" For a first exotic I told her I would love a B25 Noir shiny porosus crocodile GHW/RGHW. She typed in all the specs on her iPad and told me, "if I order this for you, it is in your name; you shouldn't reject it." I was too shook to ask her what kind of potential offer this was.   can anyone tell me?


Congrats!  You are living the dream   Show us pics when yours comes in please!


----------



## texas87

Kimina said:


> Hello everyone! New member here
> 
> After a long pandemic wait, I was first offered a B25 Blue France Togo GHW. Rejected. Few weeks later, second offer of B25 Black Togo RGHW!
> 
> I'm sorry if this is next question is wrong thread to post (mods please remove if so):
> My SA unexpectedly brought a box full of exotic skin color cards. She asked me, "you want a full exotic crocodile or alligator bag? Birkin or Kelly?What color? Size? What hardware?" For a first exotic I told her I would love a B25 Noir shiny porosus crocodile GHW/RGHW. She typed in all the specs on her iPad and told me, "if I order this for you, it is in your name; you shouldn't reject it." I was too shook to ask her what kind of potential offer this was.   can anyone tell me?


That's the dream mama! Sounds like she was doing a SO for you is what that sounds like. Did you end up accepting the black togo?


----------



## corgimom11

3degree said:


> I was offered to choose between 2 bags as my quota bag this year:
> 1. In and out birkin
> 2. Kelly pochette lizard ombre
> 
> ended up taking the lizard ombre, hope I made the right choice



Ombre is very special, it's become one of my most favorite bags. - congratulations on a beautiful one!!


----------



## Kimina

@fice16 And @motled and @texas87:
Thanks so much for reply!  In my excitement I forgot to write: Accepted B25 Noir Togo RGHW!  (I think it shows in my avatar now?)

I am a direct communicator in general. I told my lovely SA from the start of my H journey in 2019 that my holy grail bag is a B25 Noir Shiny Porosus Crocodile GHW/RGHW.  She had first said exotics are very hard to come by at my local store.  Fast forward to now... if what my SA typed in to order an exotic quota bag is a HSS/a la carte/SO... it was the most informal process ever.  Nonchalantly, SA brings in box of exotic skin color cards to the back room where we unboxed the (shrink wrapped!) B25 Noir Togo RGHW.  My heart was already thumping hard for the B25 Noir Togo RGHW.  Nearly sent me into AFib with the Exotics box.


----------



## corgimom11

Kimina said:


> @fice16 And @motled and @texas87:
> Thanks so much for reply!  In my excitement I forgot to write: Accepted B25 Noir Togo RGHW!  (I think it shows in my avatar now?)
> 
> I am a direct communicator in general. I told my lovely SA from the start of my H journey in 2019 that my holy grail bag is a B25 Noir Shiny Porosus Crocodile GHW/RGHW.  She had first said exotics are very hard to come by at my local store.  Fast forward to now... if what my SA typed in to order an exotic quota bag is a HSS/a la carte/SO... it was the most informal process ever.  Nonchalantly, SA brings in box of exotic skin color cards to the back room where we unboxed the (shrink wrapped!) B25 Noir Togo RGHW.  My heart was already thumping hard for the B25 Noir Togo RGHW.  Nearly sent me into AFib with the Exotics box.



It honestly sounds to me that your SA was trying to get an idea of what you might want so that the SM could consider ordering it during the next leather buy.

If it was a SO, I would be quite upset that my SA did not bring up the bi-color or verso options so that I could further customize my bag. Although in my experience, I found that my SA had a lot of joy in being able to explicitly offer an a-la-carte opportunity to me.


----------



## momoc

Kimina said:


> @fice16 And @motled and @texas87:
> Thanks so much for reply!  In my excitement I forgot to write: Accepted B25 Noir Togo RGHW!  (I think it shows in my avatar now?)
> 
> I am a direct communicator in general. I told my lovely SA from the start of my H journey in 2019 that my holy grail bag is a B25 Noir Shiny Porosus Crocodile GHW/RGHW.  She had first said exotics are very hard to come by at my local store.  Fast forward to now... if what my SA typed in to order an exotic quota bag is a HSS/a la carte/SO... it was the most informal process ever.  Nonchalantly, SA brings in box of exotic skin color cards to the back room where we unboxed the (shrink wrapped!) B25 Noir Togo RGHW.  My heart was already thumping hard for the B25 Noir Togo RGHW.  Nearly sent me into AFib with the Exotics box.
> 
> View attachment 5339611



I agree with @corgimom11 this sounds like a podium order to me. What this means is when your SM goes to podium to place orders for upcoming season for their store (bags and everything else) among their buys will be one such bag and it will be specifically for you and not other customers at the store when it arrives. SO would be quite a different process.


----------



## texas87

corgimom11 said:


> It honestly sounds to me that your SA was trying to get an idea of what you might want so that the SM could consider ordering it during the next leather buy.
> 
> If it was a SO, I would be quite upset that my SA did not bring up the bi-color or verso options so that I could further customize my bag. Although in my experience, I found that my SA had a lot of joy in being able to explicitly offer an a-la-carte opportunity to me.





momoc said:


> I agree with @corgimom11 this sounds like a podium order to me. What this means is when your SM goes to podium to place orders for upcoming season for their store (bags and everything else) among their buys will be one such bag and it will be specifically for you and not other customers at the store when it arrives. SO would be quite a different process.



I agree with @momoc and @corgimom11, I don't know why I said an SO originally. This sounds like a PO to me too.


----------



## Build-a-B-K-collection

Kimina said:


> @fice16 And @motled and @texas87:
> Thanks so much for reply!  In my excitement I forgot to write: Accepted B25 Noir Togo RGHW!  (I think it shows in my avatar now?)
> 
> I am a direct communicator in general. I told my lovely SA from the start of my H journey in 2019 that my holy grail bag is a B25 Noir Shiny Porosus Crocodile GHW/RGHW.  She had first said exotics are very hard to come by at my local store.  Fast forward to now... if what my SA typed in to order an exotic quota bag is a HSS/a la carte/SO... it was the most informal process ever.  Nonchalantly, SA brings in box of exotic skin color cards to the back room where we unboxed the (shrink wrapped!) B25 Noir Togo RGHW.  My heart was already thumping hard for the B25 Noir Togo RGHW.  Nearly sent me into AFib with the Exotics box.
> 
> View attachment 5339611



double congrats on this Birkin and for indirectly ordering an exotic !!!!!
Black is on my WL. Would love an exotic but my store doesn’t sell exotics whatsoever!


----------



## Fashionista2

Kimina said:


> @fice16 And @motled and @texas87:
> Thanks so much for reply!  In my excitement I forgot to write: Accepted B25 Noir Togo RGHW!  (I think it shows in my avatar now?)
> 
> I am a direct communicator in general. I told my lovely SA from the start of my H journey in 2019 that my holy grail bag is a B25 Noir Shiny Porosus Crocodile GHW/RGHW.  She had first said exotics are very hard to come by at my local store.  Fast forward to now... if what my SA typed in to order an exotic quota bag is a HSS/a la carte/SO... it was the most informal process ever.  Nonchalantly, SA brings in box of exotic skin color cards to the back room where we unboxed the (shrink wrapped!) B25 Noir Togo RGHW.  My heart was already thumping hard for the B25 Noir Togo RGHW.  Nearly sent me into AFib with the Exotics box.
> 
> View attachment 5339611


So exciting! Congrats!


----------



## ArielS

Luny_94 said:


> WOW! Your new birkin is gorgeous!  Is it a verso combo? The inside seems darker...
> Would you mind sharing also the colour of the kelly that I spy in your first picture on the right (maybe Bleu Orage)? Loving it


Thanks sweetie! It’s not verso. The interior is also blue brume. My Kelly is in Vert Bosphore.


----------



## A.Ali

B25 touch noir shiny nilo - pass
Verrou lizard - pass
Mini lindy ebene - pass
B25 touch noir mat gator - pass
B25 touch blue nuit/blue indigo mat gator - thinking about it


----------



## texas87

A.Ali said:


> B25 touch noir shiny nilo - pass
> Verrou lizard - pass
> Mini lindy ebene - pass
> B25 touch noir mat gator - pass
> B25 touch blue nuit/blue indigo mat gator - thinking about it


Wow those are some amazing offers


----------



## mrsbalibabe

Kelly 25 sellier, Epsom leather, gold hardware, rouge sellier (pass).
Birkin 30, clemence leather, palladium hardware, bleu pâle (take!!)


----------



## kmm88

mrsbalibabe said:


> Kelly 25 sellier, Epsom leather, gold hardware, rouge sellier (pass).
> Birkin 30, clemence leather, palladium hardware, bleu pâle (take!!)


Would love to see a pic!!!!


----------



## texas87

mrsbalibabe said:


> Kelly 25 sellier, Epsom leather, gold hardware, rouge sellier (pass).
> Birkin 30, clemence leather, palladium hardware, bleu pâle (take!!)


love bleu pale with PHW!


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

28 Kelly R, Gold on Gold, Togo. Yes!


----------



## mrsbalibabe

kmm88 said:


> Would love to see a pic!!!!



Here she is!!!


----------



## ArielS

mrsbalibabe said:


> Here she is!!!


Congratulations! So classy!!


----------



## texas87

mrsbalibabe said:


> Here she is!!!


beautiful!!


----------



## KristinS

mrsbalibabe said:


> Here she is!!!


I love the blue pale with palladium hardware … I prefer monochrome looks (when available). Congrats !!


----------



## elliesaurus

texas87 said:


> love bleu pale with PHW!


I recently passed on a bleu pale mini Lindy. Cute but it wasn't for me!


----------



## Fashionista2

Pamela Stylepop said:


> 28 Kelly R, Gold on Gold, Togo. Yes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5340384
> View attachment 5340385


Such a beautiful bag! I absolutely LOVE IT !


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

Fashionista2 said:


> Such a beautiful bag! I absolutely LOVE IT !


Thank you, I'm over the moon


----------



## kidkelly218

K25, Togo, PHW in Beton - yes (honestly didn’t even get a chance to see it til I got home but I love it!)


----------



## pchels

mdt218 said:


> K25, Togo, PHW in Beton - yes (honestly didn’t even get a chance to see it til I got home but I love it!)


OMG so perfect


----------



## motled

mdt218 said:


> K25, Togo, PHW in Beton - yes (honestly didn’t even get a chance to see it til I got home but I love it!)


Stunning my dear! ❤️


----------



## Tina_Bina

B30 etoupe sellier phw - pass
This was a hard one to let go of because I loved it but I’ve been waiting over a year for a b25


----------



## tracybeloved

jp824 said:


> First bag offer for 2022.  I’ve had the rose sakura on my wishlist for awhile now and to get it in my favorite leather chevre is an added bonus. I have the kelly doll bag on my wishlist too but this bag charm would have to tide me over for now.  Someday I hope to be able to reunite it with its mama.
> 
> View attachment 5332804


Which location are you at? ☺️☺️


----------



## H11

tracybeloved said:


> Which location are you at? ☺☺


How much do those charms go for these days?


----------



## bagsaddicts

My very first QB offer: K25 gris meyer ghw! Of cos I said YES!


----------



## texas87

bagsaddicts said:


> My very first QB offer: K25 gris meyer ghw! Of cos I said YES!
> 
> View attachment 5341142


Big Congratulations!!!


----------



## bagsaddicts

texas87 said:


> Big Congratulations!!!


Thank you!


----------



## pillsandpurses

K28 retourne Rouge Sellier GHW - passed 
Blue france - passed (didn't ask size or hardware because I knew I didn't want this color )

first offer from my new SA (she's so sweet!). size and hardware were perfect but the color just didn't make my heart sing. the quest for my perfect Kelly continues!


----------



## motled

pillsandpurses said:


> K28 retourne Rouge Sellier GHW - passed
> Blue france - passed (didn't ask size or hardware because I knew I didn't want this color )
> 
> first offer from my new SA (she's so sweet!). size and hardware were perfect but the color just didn't make my heart sing. the quest for my perfect Kelly continues!


Love your fortitude ❤️


----------



## Naynaykilla

Kimina said:


> @fice16 And @motled and @texas87:
> Thanks so much for reply!  In my excitement I forgot to write: Accepted B25 Noir Togo RGHW!  (I think it shows in my avatar now?)
> 
> I am a direct communicator in general. I told my lovely SA from the start of my H journey in 2019 that my holy grail bag is a B25 Noir Shiny Porosus Crocodile GHW/RGHW.  She had first said exotics are very hard to come by at my local store.  Fast forward to now... if what my SA typed in to order an exotic quota bag is a HSS/a la carte/SO... it was the most informal process ever.  Nonchalantly, SA brings in box of exotic skin color cards to the back room where we unboxed the (shrink wrapped!) B25 Noir Togo RGHW.  My heart was already thumping hard for the B25 Noir Togo RGHW.  Nearly sent me into AFib with the Exotics box.
> 
> View attachment 5339611


     Stunning! Love the RGHW


----------



## Naynaykilla

A.Ali said:


> B25 touch noir shiny nilo - pass
> Verrou lizard - pass
> Mini lindy ebene - pass
> B25 touch noir mat gator - pass
> B25 touch blue nuit/blue indigo mat gator - thinking about it


Both touch options sound lovely! Please share photos if you do end up with the touch blue nuit!


----------



## Naynaykilla

bagsaddicts said:


> My very first QB offer: K25 gris meyer ghw! Of cos I said YES!
> 
> View attachment 5341142


Congrats! And beautiful


----------



## bagsaddicts

Naynaykilla said:


> Congrats! And beautiful


Thank u! Yes, it's so pretty!


----------



## dsrm

mdt218 said:


> K25, Togo, PHW in Beton - yes (honestly didn’t even get a chance to see it til I got home but I love it!)


I have the color combo in Kelly danse, love the color combo
Congratulations


----------



## kittynui

Kelly Danse Rose Shocking : No
Lindy 30 Gold  : No


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

B25 Bleu Indigo Matte Gator PHW - No
B30 Noir croc GHW -  No
B30 Gold 3-in-1 GHW - No
A whole bunch of B25/K25s in pink shades or bright colors or with PHW - No
C18 in lizard or ostrich in a couple of colors - No
B30 Bordeaux Poro Croc GHW - yes
B25 Beton Ostrich GHW - yes
K28 Gold Togo GHW - yes

I’ll be happily staying on Ban Island until later this year (hopefully!)


----------



## ArielS

OuiCestLaVie said:


> B25 Bleu Indigo Matte Gator PHW - No
> B30 Noir croc GHW -  No
> B30 Gold 3-in-1 GHW - No
> A whole bunch of B25/K25s in pink shades or bright colors or with PHW - No
> C18 in lizard or ostrich in a couple of colors - No
> B30 Bordeaux Poro Croc GHW - yes
> B25 Beton Ostrich GHW - yes
> K28 Gold Togo GHW - yes
> 
> I’ll be happily staying on Ban Island until later this year (hopefully!)



Would love to see the 3-in-1!! Did you go have a look? Any pics please?


----------



## Ally ambrosio

bagsaddicts said:


> My very first QB offer: K25 gris meyer ghw! Of cos I said YES!
> 
> View attachment 5341142


Gorgeous!! Looks like Vert Amande.. or is it the lighting?


----------



## bagsaddicts

Ally ambrosio said:


> Gorgeous!! Looks like Vert Amande.. or is it the lighting?


Thank u! 

Oh wow! Now that u mentioned it, i googled the color (bcos i haven’t seen it irl), and it‘s kinda similar. I noticed in low light, the green is more apparent. But in bright light, the grey is more apparent. Here is another pic i took on a bright day


----------



## Ally ambrosio

bagsaddicts said:


> Thank u!
> 
> Oh wow! Now that u mentioned it, i googled the color (bcos i haven’t seen it irl), and it‘s kinda similar. I noticed in low light, the green is more apparent. But in bright light, the grey is more apparent. Here is another pic i took on a bright day
> 
> View attachment 5341966


Awww thank you dear!! it’s very similar to V Amande indeed !
It’s so gorgeous!! Enjoy her in good health


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

ArielS said:


> Would love to see the 3-in-1!! Did you go have a look? Any pics please?



No I was only allowed to see in person what I chose to accept based on description.


----------



## jenayb

OuiCestLaVie said:


> B25 Bleu Indigo Matte Gator PHW - No
> B30 Noir croc GHW -  No
> B30 Gold 3-in-1 GHW - No
> A whole bunch of B25/K25s in pink shades or bright colors or with PHW - No
> C18 in lizard or ostrich in a couple of colors - No
> B30 Bordeaux Poro Croc GHW - yes
> B25 Beton Ostrich GHW - yes
> K28 Gold Togo GHW - yes
> 
> I’ll be happily staying on Ban Island until later this year (hopefully!)



Can you post a pic of the Beton K25?


----------



## rachrach1017

bagsaddicts said:


> My very first QB offer: K25 gris meyer ghw! Of cos I said YES!
> 
> View attachment 5341142


LOVE IT! congrats!!!


----------



## BreezyE

mrsbalibabe said:


> Here she is!!!


Bag looks so good on you!


----------



## Nana97

C18 Rose Sakura Chèvre PHW - Yes, picking it up tomorrow!!!!


----------



## bagsaddicts

rachrach1017 said:


> LOVE IT! congrats!!!


thank u!


----------



## amag520

I gotta share this with someone as I’ve only shared with my husband…

I just received my very first offer…a B35 black Togo with GHW!! My H store is in a different city so have to go get it next week!! I had asked for any darker color B35 so I’m pleasantly surprised/thrilled to have been offered such a classic!!


----------



## Naynaykilla

amag520 said:


> I gotta share this with someone as I’ve only shared with my husband…
> 
> I just received my very first offer…a B35 black Togo with GHW!! My H store is in a different city so have to go get it next week!! I had asked for any darker color B35 so I’m pleasantly surprised/thrilled to have been offered such a classic!!


Congrats!!! That’s a beautiful bag


----------



## hphile

@acrowcounted @mamakay @Luny_94 @periogirl28 @iamberrytastic @Avintage @Naynaykilla @stylemeter @ladyhermes

Thank you everyone for your helpful comments! I definitely don't think it'll take 10 years to get a mini kelly, but the comment about it taking 10 years to get a bbk was wild. I know it's greedy but I hope a MKII is in my near future still.  



ThugWife said:


> Please post photos of the box Kelly! What color is it?



Here it is! A brand new Black Box K25 GHW. It does have quite a bit of veining on the back and some on the front, but it's not noticeable except under direct light.


----------



## mamakay

hphile said:


> @acrowcounted @mamakay @Luny_94 @periogirl28 @iamberrytastic @Avintage @Naynaykilla @stylemeter @ladyhermes
> 
> Thank you everyone for your helpful comments! I definitely don't think it'll take 10 years to get a mini kelly, but the comment about it taking 10 years to get a bbk was wild. I know it's greedy but I hope a MKII is in my near future still.
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is! A brand new Black Box K25 GHW. It does have quite a bit of veining on the back and some on the front, but it's not noticeable except under direct light.
> 
> View attachment 5342593


O M G literally the most beautiful bag. I’ve seen/heard of K28/32 in box but rarely see a 25!! Total dream. Congrats!!!!! So happy for you. Yes I’m sure mini K will come in near future


----------



## iamberrytastic

hphile said:


> @acrowcounted @mamakay @Luny_94 @periogirl28 @iamberrytastic @Avintage @Naynaykilla @stylemeter @ladyhermes
> 
> Thank you everyone for your helpful comments! I definitely don't think it'll take 10 years to get a mini kelly, but the comment about it taking 10 years to get a bbk was wild. I know it's greedy but I hope a MKII is in my near future still.
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is! A brand new Black Box K25 GHW. It does have quite a bit of veining on the back and some on the front, but it's not noticeable except under direct light.
> 
> View attachment 5342593



This right here is DREAM. So amazing. Congratulations.


----------



## summer_mango

Mini Kelly 2 in Vert armande in Ostrich with GHW - thinking about it…

I will prefer ostrich in Nata..or Vert armande in Epsom.. Such a hard one


----------



## ArielS

summer_mango said:


> Mini Kelly 2 in Vert armande in Ostrich with GHW - thinking about it…
> 
> I will prefer ostrich in Nata..or Vert armande in Epsom.. Such a hard one



Any pics? Never seen vert Amande in ostrich.


----------



## summer_mango

ArielS said:


> Any pics? Never seen vert Amande in ostrich.


----------



## Naynaykilla

Yes please share photos


----------



## Fr3iya

Just received this 
k28 in Barenia Faubourg, Fauve. I still can’t quite believe what a score this is.


----------



## NervousNellie

K28 retourne in bleu lin evercolor with ghw


----------



## ArielS

NervousNellie said:


> K28 retourne in bleu lin evercolor with ghw


Wow! Finally see some blue Lin offer! Any pics please?


----------



## pchels

Fr3iya said:


> Just received this
> k28 in Barenia Faubourg, Fauve. I still can’t quite believe what a score this is.



Stunning!!!


----------



## hopiko

hphile said:


> @acrowcounted @mamakay @Luny_94 @periogirl28 @iamberrytastic @Avintage @Naynaykilla @stylemeter @ladyhermes
> 
> Thank you everyone for your helpful comments! I definitely don't think it'll take 10 years to get a mini kelly, but the comment about it taking 10 years to get a bbk was wild. I know it's greedy but I hope a MKII is in my near future still.
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is! A brand new Black Box K25 GHW. It does have quite a bit of veining on the back and some on the front, but it's not noticeable except under direct light.
> 
> View attachment 5342593


This bag is STUNNING!  Wow, such a unicorn!  Congratulations!  Enjoy!


----------



## Notorious Pink

NervousNellie said:


> K28 retourne in bleu lin evercolor with ghw


Please post pics!!!


----------



## texas87

Fr3iya said:


> Just received this
> k28 in Barenia Faubourg, Fauve. I still can’t quite believe what a score this is.


O.M.G. I am screaming for you!!!!! This is amazeballs!! Huge congrats!!!


----------



## Fr3iya

texas87 said:


> O.M.G. I am screaming for you!!!!! This is amazeballs!! Huge congrats!!!


Thank you, it’s quite surreal. I had to get an education from my SA about the rare leather


----------



## texas87

Fr3iya said:


> Thank you, it’s quite surreal. I had to get an education from my SA about the rare leather


Was BF not on your wishlist and just got offered randomly?


----------



## Fr3iya

texas87 said:


> Was BF not on your wishlist and just got offered randomly?


Yup. Requested for k28 retourne that’s all.


----------



## texas87

Fr3iya said:


> Yup. Requested for k28 retourne that’s all.


wow that is a dream!!


----------



## Naynaykilla

Fr3iya said:


> Just received this
> k28 in Barenia Faubourg, Fauve. I still can’t quite believe what a score this is.


Gorgeous! Wear it happily


----------



## NervousNellie

Notorious Pink said:


> Please post pics!!!



Will share tomorrow so I can get some pictures in natural light as well! I love the bag. It is truly stunning. But I am now hesitating because I have an SO K in bleu brume in the works and I don't want to have bags that repeat or serve essentially the same purpose. The SA assured me the colors were different enough (the bags are not the same style or leather but both 28).


----------



## motled

NervousNellie said:


> Will share tomorrow so I can get some pictures in natural light as well! I love the bag. It is truly stunning. But I am now hesitating because I have an SO K in bleu brume in the works and I don't want to have bags that repeat or serve essentially the same purpose. The SA assured me the colors were different enough (the bags are not the same style or leather but both 28).


I'm sure you will make the right decision and go with your heart and what you know is best for you.  My SA is just the sweetest doll but, I know she is very opinionated and I often have to remind myself to stand strong with my plans to curate my collection exactly the way I want.  I wish you fortitude and clarity so you can make whatever decision is right for you.  Besides, I think it justifies your tpf user name, NervousNellie, to step back, be a little sensitive and reconsider.  Now's the time!  Good luck!  I'm looking forward to hearing what you decide to do.


----------



## NervousNellie

motled said:


> I'm sure you will make the right decision and go with your heart and what you know is best for you.  My SA is just the sweetest doll but, I know she is very opinionated and I often have to remind myself to stand strong with my plans to curate my collection exactly the way I want.  I wish you fortitude and clarity so you can make whatever decision is right for you.  Besides, I think it justifies your tpf user name, NervousNellie, to step back, be a little sensitive and reconsider.  Now's the time!  Good luck!  I'm looking forward to hearing what you decide to do.



Thanks and will do. The problem is that it is hard to know without the SO bag. Will give it some more thought.


----------



## motled

NervousNellie said:


> Thanks and will do. The problem is that it is hard to know without the SO bag. Will give it some more thought.


You have my full empathy.  And what a great problem to have right?!  I feel like many of my Hermes purchases are like blind bags sometimes.


----------



## nahola

Picotin 22 Black Clemence Limited Edition Black Hardware


----------



## kittynui

Took a Picotin 22 in mauve Sylvestre home with a strap in rose azalée


----------



## Nana97

Finally picked it up!!! Can’t wait to use it!!!


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

kittynui said:


> Took a Picotin 22 in mauve Sylvestre home with a strap in rose azalée
> View attachment 5343676


I love those two pinks together!!


----------



## xoxonatasia

Constance 18 in butler leather (natural sable)


----------



## NervousNellie

So here she is! K28 bleu lin in evercolor with GHW. She really is stunning. And seems to change color depending on lighting. I’ve decided to keep her, because I really do love the bag. I could see her as an every day bag while the SO I have on the way in bleu brume is sellier and may be a little dressier. The pictures online also seem to confirm that the colors are sufficiently different. But I guess TBD whenever SO arrives!


----------



## this_is_rj

NervousNellie said:


> So here she is! K28 bleu lin in evercolor with GHW. She really is stunning. And seems to change color depending on lighting. I’ve decided to keep her, because I really do love the bag. I could see her as an every day bag while the SO I have on the way in bleu brume is sellier and may be a little dressier. The pictures online also seem to confirm that the colors are sufficiently different. But I guess TBD whenever SO arrives!


What a beauty!


----------



## duggi84

kittynui said:


> Took a Picotin 22 in mauve Sylvestre home with a strap in rose azalée
> View attachment 5343676



Wow I love your pink Harnachement Strap!  I've never seen it in colors other than Rouge H, Blue, and Gold!  LOVE!!!!  And congrats on your cute pink Picotin!


----------



## motled

NervousNellie said:


> So here she is! K28 bleu lin in evercolor with GHW. She really is stunning. And seems to change color depending on lighting. I’ve decided to keep her, because I really do love the bag. I could see her as an every day bag while the SO I have on the way in bleu brume is sellier and may be a little dressier. The pictures online also seem to confirm that the colors are sufficiently different. But I guess TBD whenever SO arrives!


Gorgeous!!! I would keep her too! ❤️


----------



## RuedeRivoli

me: Constance 18 Noir Epsom with GHW - yes 
friend (same SA, same day): K25 Noir Ostrich with GHW - Yes


----------



## stripesfreckles

Not a quota bag but such a happy find.

Sac à dépêches messenger 29
Barenia Faubourg 



A rare H bag that hubby can use, and I get to take advantage of LOL.

Absolutely love the smell, the feel, the adjustable & removable strap (perfect length to wear as cross body) plus the functional lock.


----------



## loveforbeauty

Kelly cut black swift GHW- YES!!


----------



## mandycrabs

Hello everyone: Lovely bags being offered for the new year; everyone seems to be having a great start!  I hope this is an appropriate question to ask here: is anyone getting offered a K35 or is Hermes not making Kelly's in that size anymore? Keen to hear what everyone thinks; congrats everyone!


----------



## A.Ali

stripesfreckles said:


> Not a quota bag but such a happy find.
> 
> Sac à dépêches messenger 29
> Barenia Faubourg
> View attachment 5344581
> 
> 
> A rare H bag that hubby can use, and I get to take advantage of LOL.
> 
> Absolutely love the smell, the feel, the adjustable & removable strap (perfect length to wear as cross body) plus the functional lock.



I would love to own one. Very happy you were able to score such an amazing leather.


----------



## HBfan81

xoxonatasia said:


> Constance 18 in butler leather (natural sable)


Dreamed bag. Love that color


----------



## stripesfreckles

A.Ali said:


> I would love to own one. Very happy you were able to score such an amazing leather.


Thank you. Yours will come in time too


----------



## hphile

mandycrabs said:


> Hello everyone: Lovely bags being offered for the new year; everyone seems to be having a great start!  I hope this is an appropriate question to ask here: is anyone getting offered a K35 or is Hermes not making Kelly's in that size anymore? Keen to hear what everyone thinks; congrats everyone!



Haven't heard of them stop making K35's AFAIK!


----------



## cali_to_ny

NervousNellie said:


> So here she is! K28 bleu lin in evercolor with GHW. She really is stunning. And seems to change color depending on lighting. I’ve decided to keep her, because I really do love the bag. I could see her as an every day bag while the SO I have on the way in bleu brume is sellier and may be a little dressier. The pictures online also seem to confirm that the colors are sufficiently different. But I guess TBD whenever SO arrives!


This is THE PERFECT KELLY in my opinion, in all aspects! Congrats!


----------



## petit

NervousNellie said:


> So here she is! K28 bleu lin in evercolor with GHW. She really is stunning. And seems to change color depending on lighting. I’ve decided to keep her, because I really do love the bag. I could see her as an every day bag while the SO I have on the way in bleu brume is sellier and may be a little dressier. The pictures online also seem to confirm that the colors are sufficiently different. But I guess TBD whenever SO arrives!



bleu lin is a gorgeous colour, congratulations. Your bag look stunning. May I know which store (country) you get it from? I thought bleu lin isn’t a colour for this season (blue brume, blue glacier is the one I heard available this season)


----------



## gracie05

Mini roulis in mauve sylvestre swift- yes!

I’ve had a mini roulis on my wishlist for quite a bit, and I had told my SA I had recently fallen in love with mauve sylvestre, but I was surprised to find she was able to fulfill two requests at once! Apologies for the poor lighting, it’s a bit cloudy today.


----------



## aisham

first offer in 2022

birkin 25 ostrich Gris Perle GHW - yes


----------



## NervousNellie

petit said:


> bleu lin is a gorgeous colour, congratulations. Your bag look stunning. May I know which store (country) you get it from? I thought bleu lin isn’t a colour for this season (blue brume, blue glacier is the one I heard available this season)


France! There were murmurings late last year that it was coming back. Very grateful to have added her to the collection. It is a true pastel baby blue.


----------



## loveforbeauty

aisham said:


> first offer in 2022
> 
> birkin 25 ostrich Gris Perle GHW - yes


My dream bag!! Congrats!  Can you post pics when u get a chance? And can you tell  us what country you are in? TIA!


----------



## Chrismin

gracie05 said:


> Mini roulis in mauve sylvestre swift- yes!
> 
> I’ve had a mini roulis on my wishlist for quite a bit, and I had told my SA I had recently fallen in love with mauve sylvestre, but I was surprised to find she was able to fulfill two requests at once! Apologies for the poor lighting, it’s a bit cloudy today.
> 
> View attachment 5345378


so beautiful!
question - does the roulis have a back pocket?


----------



## texas87

Chrismin said:


> so beautiful!
> question - does the roulis have a back pocket?


I believe there is a flat back pocket


----------



## petit

NervousNellie said:


> France! There were murmurings late last year that it was coming back. Very grateful to have added her to the collection. It is a true pastel baby blue.


Thank you for your kind response. I’m so glad to hear bleu lin is making a come back  very beautiful colour indeed!


----------



## gracie05

Chrismin said:


> so beautiful!
> question - does the roulis have a back pocket?





texas87 said:


> I believe there is a flat back pocket



yes, there is a flat back pocket


----------



## partyduck

kelly danse ostrich bleu glacier - yes!


----------



## rachrach1017

partyduck said:


> kelly danse ostrich bleu glacier - yes!


Omgggg congrats! I’m dying for KD!!!!


----------



## partyduck

rachrach1017 said:


> Omgggg congrats! I’m dying for KD!!!!


Thanks! Honestly KD is like the only thing I carry in the warmer months. It fits everything I want to carry and the configurable straps are great (backpack-style if I'm walking for a while).


----------



## rachrach1017

I just showed the KD pic to my DH.
He said “thought you wanted a Kelly?  That‘s just another crossbody..you don’t need that..”

I was like “ that’s a Kelly!!It called Kelly Danse..and I want all things Kelly including this one lol ”

DH went silent for a min then proceed to walk away lol


----------



## kmm88

aisham said:


> first offer in 2022
> 
> birkin 25 ostrich Gris Perle GHW - yes


sounds amazing!! PIC PLEASE!!!


----------



## hermes&chanel

Birkin 30 in Gold Togo with PHW! ❤️


----------



## texas87

hermes&chanel said:


> Birkin 30 in Gold Togo with PHW! ❤


yesssssssss!!!! show us!!!


----------



## hermes&chanel

texas87 said:


> yesssssssss!!!! show us!!!


I am waiting for my big day to unbox it. Once I do, I will post for sure!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

jenaywins said:


> Can you post a pic of the Beton K25?



Sorry been busy for the past few days. Here you go:


----------



## ShadowComet

C18 Blue Mykonos palladium hardware : pass.


----------



## Chrismin

ShadowComet said:


> C18 Blue Mykonos palladium hardware : pass.


What was leather ?


----------



## jenayb

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Sorry been busy for the past few days. Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 5346306
> View attachment 5346307



Oh!!! Sorry I thought you had written K25, but it is a stunning B25!!! Aw huge congrats. It's gorgeous! I have an outstanding SO that I K25 Beton Ostrich and I am dying to see what it looks like.... actually, your pics helped me so much because I have been nervous that I made the wrong choice with Beton. Clearly I didn't. Thank you so much for posting, wear in good health!


----------



## AT032515

my first H bag from the boutique!  It was a difficult choice as I love both colors.
Picotin 22 mauve sylvestre - passed
Picotin 22 gold with gold hardware - yes!


----------



## ShadowComet

Chrismin said:


> What was leather ?


It is Epsom. I have B25 Blue Electric and B30 Blue Zanzibar so I think Blue Mykonos would be too similar.


----------



## Chrismin

ShadowComet said:


> It is Epsom. I have B25 Blue Electric and B30 Blue Zanzibar so I think Blue Mykonos would be too similar.


So lucky to have such a fab array of blue ! But I understand your decision !


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

jenaywins said:


> Oh!!! Sorry I thought you had written K25, but it is a stunning B25!!! Aw huge congrats. It's gorgeous! I have an outstanding SO that I K25 Beton Ostrich and I am dying to see what it looks like.... actually, your pics helped me so much because I have been nervous that I made the wrong choice with Beton. Clearly I didn't. Thank you so much for posting, wear in good health!



Thank you! I tried to take the photos again white background and items to show the shade accurately. This is actually a color way out of my comfort zone and definitely not on my wishlist and I was going to say NO. But I’m glad that I decided to take a look and it is much prettier than I had expected and I’m so glad to add something completely out of my comfort zone to my collection. Hope you get your SO soon and I’m sure it will be beautiful!


----------



## aisham

loveforbeauty said:


> My dream bag!! Congrats!  Can you post pics when u get a chance? And can you tell  us what country you are in? TIA!


Thank you  it was on my long list but I didn't ask for it , My SA wanted me to get a b25 in ostrich because they are getting harder to come by and Gris Perle is rarely offered in regular bags . I fell in love with it the moment I saw it . I am in Qatar .



kmm88 said:


> sounds amazing!! PIC PLEASE!!!


here you go ..


----------



## raradarling

Atsai715 said:


> my first H bag from the boutique!  It was a difficult choice as I love both colors.
> Picotin 22 mauve sylvestre - passed
> Picotin 22 gold with gold hardware - yes!


Congrats!! Pics!


----------



## guide187

SA offered to me with pre-spending 
mini Lindy in blue - passed
Kelly Touch Sellier 28 Madam/Nilo GHW - Yes!


----------



## texas87

guide187 said:


> SA offered to me with pre-spending
> mini Lindy in blue - passed
> Kelly Touch Sellier 28 Madam/Nilo GHW - Yes!


please show pics!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

aisham said:


> Thank you  it was on my long list but I didn't ask for it , My SA wanted me to get a b25 in ostrich because they are getting harder to come by and Gris Perle is rarely offered in regular bags . I fell in love with it the moment I saw it . I am in Qatar .
> 
> 
> here you go ..
> 
> View attachment 5346726
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346731



I almost thought that we are bag twins for a second, and then I went back to your last post and realized i


aisham said:


> Thank you  it was on my long list but I didn't ask for it , My SA wanted me to get a b25 in ostrich because they are getting harder to come by and Gris Perle is rarely offered in regular bags . I fell in love with it the moment I saw it . I am in Qatar .
> 
> 
> here you go ..
> 
> View attachment 5346726
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346731



Almost thought that we are bag twins for a second. Wish we could have our bags side by side to see the shade difference


----------



## hermes&chanel

hermes&chanel said:


> Birkin 30 in Gold Togo with PHW! ❤



Here it is!


----------



## Fashionista2

hermes&chanel said:


> Here it is!


Gorgeous


----------



## texas87

hermes&chanel said:


> Here it is!


A beauty


----------



## aisham

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I almost thought that we are bag twins for a second, and then I went back to your last post and realized i
> 
> 
> Almost thought that we are bag twins for a second. Wish we could have our bags side by side to see the shade difference


Your bag is amazing ! I love beton so much  we are bag sisters ? Or none identical twins heheee .. I was hasitant to get the bag at first because I placed an SO in Nov for an ostrich k25 beton/cognac permabrass hw . But you can never get one too many light hermes colors .


----------



## A.Ali

aisham said:


> Thank you  it was on my long list but I didn't ask for it , My SA wanted me to get a b25 in ostrich because they are getting harder to come by and Gris Perle is rarely offered in regular bags . I fell in love with it the moment I saw it . I am in Qatar .
> 
> 
> here you go ..
> 
> View attachment 5346726
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346731


 
I love GP in ostrich. Such a classy color just be careful while wearing it with the Abaya


----------



## jh88

hermes&chanel said:


> Here it is!


Congrats!!! May I ask which region you are based. This is on my wish list.
I was about to say feels like there has been more Kelly’s than birkin being offered of late and then I saw your post! Xxx


----------



## francyFG

Kelly 28 blue sapphire ghw, not my cup of tea unfortunately. Going to check it out irl tomorrow!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Just looking at her makes me smile. Bordeaux Poro Croc B30


----------



## Xthgirl

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Just looking at her makes me smile. Bordeaux Poro Croc B30
> 
> View attachment 5348222


Lovely color. Not too red, not purpley (which i hate), not mature looking color for a dark croc skin. Congrats ❤️


----------



## Fashionista2

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Just looking at her makes me smile. Bordeaux Poro Croc B30
> 
> View attachment 5348222


Bag goals


----------



## hermes&chanel

jh88 said:


> Congrats!!! May I ask which region you are based. This is on my wish list.
> I was about to say feels like there has been more Kelly’s than birkin being offered of late and then I saw your post! Xxx


I am in Northern California. My awesome SA made it happen! So appreciative of her.


----------



## Kitsune711

Within one week:
C18 mini Gold with Gold Hardware.
C18 mini Quebracho with Gold Hardware.

Quebracho won out hands down.


----------



## A.Ali

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Just looking at her makes me smile. Bordeaux Poro Croc B30
> 
> View attachment 5348222


My favorite crocodile color I have a wallet in the same color and it looks even better in person.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

A.Ali said:


> My favorite crocodile color I have a wallet in the same color and it looks even better in person.



Yes I also have a Bearn wallet and a Constance to Go in bordeaux croc. That’s how much I love this color


----------



## jenayb

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Just looking at her makes me smile. Bordeaux Poro Croc B30
> 
> View attachment 5348222



Gorgeous!


----------



## iingahh

Got offered three bags this year so far! And I decided to take all of them 
- Constance 19 in Etain with GHW - love love etain!
- Garden Party 30 in Etoupe - my SA ordered it for me over a year ago and has finally arrived!
- In-the-Loop in Mauve Sylvestre


----------



## dianey.lee

bowserbuffy said:


> me: Constance 18 Noir Epsom with GHW - yes
> friend (same SA, same day): K25 Noir Ostrich with GHW - Yes



hi! I was trying to message you as I read your comments in the other SCP thread. Would you mind sharing the name of your SA? Thank you  I don’t know how to send a PM


----------



## bkclove

iingahh said:


> Got offered three bags this year so far! And I decided to take all of them
> - Constance 19 in Etain with GHW - love love etain!
> - Garden Party 30 in Etoupe - my SA ordered it for me over a year ago and has finally arrived!
> - In-the-Loop in Mauve Sylvestre


Wow I love all of them, especially the in-the-loop! ❤️


----------



## RuedeRivoli

dianey.lee said:


> hi! I was trying to message you as I read your comments in the other SCP thread. Would you mind sharing the name of your SA? Thank you  I don’t know how to send a PM


I sent you a private message


----------



## Bereal

hphile said:


> @acrowcounted @mamakay @Luny_94 @periogirl28 @iamberrytastic @Avintage @Naynaykilla @stylemeter @ladyhermes
> 
> Thank you everyone for your helpful comments! I definitely don't think it'll take 10 years to get a mini kelly, but the comment about it taking 10 years to get a bbk was wild. I know it's greedy but I hope a MKII is in my near future still.
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is! A brand new Black Box K25 GHW. It does have quite a bit of veining on the back and some on the front, but it's not noticeable except under direct light.
> 
> View attachment 5342593


Gorgeous bag


----------



## loveforbeauty

aisham said:


> Thank you  it was on my long list but I didn't ask for it , My SA wanted me to get a b25 in ostrich because they are getting harder to come by and Gris Perle is rarely offered in regular bags . I fell in love with it the moment I saw it . I am in Qatar .
> 
> 
> here you go ..
> 
> View attachment 5346726
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346731


Omg!! What a beauty!! Wear her in the very best of health! And congrats!!


----------



## Bereal

francyFG said:


> Kelly 28 blue sapphire ghw, not my cup of tea unfortunately. Going to check it out irl tomorrow!


WoW my dream bag


----------



## elle woods

Kitsune711 said:


> Within one week:
> C18 mini Gold with Gold Hardware.
> C18 mini Quebracho with Gold Hardware.
> 
> Quebracho won out hands down.


Wow please share photos!


----------



## tinkerbell68

My very first offer from my SA: B35 Fray Fray in black and ecru with PHW. Stunningly beautiful and surprisingly light for a 35 but, as I have yet to find a B30 or a Kelly, I declined. 
The whole experience was magical even though I did not take home a new addition to my H family.


----------



## texas87

tinkerbell68 said:


> My very first offer from my SA: B35 Fray Fray in black and ecru with PHW. Stunningly beautiful and surprisingly light for a 35 but, as I have yet to find a B30 or a Kelly, I declined.
> The whole experience was magical even though I did not take home a new addition to my H family.


So happy for you for getting to have that experience, but I’m sorry it wasn’t what you ultimately wanted. I’m sure your SA will have something you love soon!


----------



## Orangefanatic

Mini Kelly in Chevre Blue Brum GHW 
Total surprise
Big Loud Yes


----------



## Pampelmuse

Kelly 28 in bleu pâle. Phw. For comparison calvi in bleu brume.


----------



## Naynaykilla

Orangefanatic said:


> Mini Kelly in Chevre Blue Brum GHW
> Total surprise
> Big Loud Yes


Love so much!


----------



## debykf

Pampelmuse said:


> Kelly 28 in bleu pâle. Phw. For comparison calvi in bleu brume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350859
> View attachment 5350860


Congratulations! I love the twilly you chose!


Pampelmuse said:


> Kelly 28 in bleu pâle. Phw. For comparison calvi in bleu brume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350859
> View attachment 5350860


Congratulations! I love the twilly you chose to pair with this!


----------



## Pampelmuse

debykf said:


> Congratulations! I love the twilly you chose!
> 
> Congratulations! I love the twilly you chose to pair with this!


Thanks, debykf!


----------



## texas87

I never imagined that I would ever get a chance to contribute to this thread aside from congratulating everyone for their offers, but here we are.

I received the most unexpected text this morning from my SA, saying she has an offer for me and could I come in today to see it. Now I know why she asked me the other day if I was available on Saturday’s. My sneaky, sweet SA.

You guys I am floored, speechless that she did this for me. Her overwhelming comment was “you have been so sweet and I wanted to do this for you.” She knows it’s our anniversary with DH this week and she wanted to do something special for me. Blown away by her kindness.

I firmly believe now it’s all about the relationship you foster with your SA. Not the spend, not any magic formulas, just being kind and patient goes a long way. I haven’t been shopping at H long. I’m not saying this in any way to brag, I’m just absolutely in shock that this could be possible so soon. My SA took me upstairs away from the crowds and opened up this gorgeous sealed box. Of course I was too frazzled to take any pics of that whole process haha.

Introducing my new Birkin 30 Togo Noir PHW. Writing this out has been surreal. This whole experience has been surreal


----------



## Pampelmuse

texas87 said:


> I never imagined that I would ever get a chance to contribute to this thread aside from congratulating everyone for their offers, but here we are.
> 
> I received the most unexpected text this morning from my SA, saying she has an offer for me and could I come in today to see it. Now I know why she asked me the other day if I was available on Saturday’s. My sneaky, sweet SA.
> 
> You guys I am floored, speechless that she did this for me. Her overwhelming comment was “you have been so sweet and I wanted to do this for you.” She knows it’s our anniversary with DH this week and she wanted to do something special for me. Blown away by her kindness.
> 
> I firmly believe now it’s all about the relationship you foster with your SA. Not the spend, not any magic formulas, just being kind and patient goes a long way. I haven’t been shopping at H long. I’m not saying this in any way to brag, I’m just absolutely in shock that this could be possible so soon. My SA took me upstairs away from the crowds and opened up this gorgeous sealed box. Of course I was too frazzled to take any pics of that whole process haha.
> 
> Introducing my new Birkin 30 Togo Noir PHW. Writing this out has been surreal. This whole experience has been surreal
> 
> View attachment 5351228
> 
> View attachment 5351229
> View attachment 5351231
> View attachment 5351232


Congrats, texas87! Enjoy her. So beautiful!


----------



## jenayb

Orangefanatic said:


> Mini Kelly in Chevre Blue Brum GHW
> Total surprise
> Big Loud Yes



what a cutie!!!


----------



## rachrach1017

texas87 said:


> I never imagined that I would ever get a chance to contribute to this thread aside from congratulating everyone for their offers, but here we are.
> 
> I received the most unexpected text this morning from my SA, saying she has an offer for me and could I come in today to see it. Now I know why she asked me the other day if I was available on Saturday’s. My sneaky, sweet SA.
> 
> You guys I am floored, speechless that she did this for me. Her overwhelming comment was “you have been so sweet and I wanted to do this for you.” She knows it’s our anniversary with DH this week and she wanted to do something special for me. Blown away by her kindness.
> 
> I firmly believe now it’s all about the relationship you foster with your SA. Not the spend, not any magic formulas, just being kind and patient goes a long way. I haven’t been shopping at H long. I’m not saying this in any way to brag, I’m just absolutely in shock that this could be possible so soon. My SA took me upstairs away from the crowds and opened up this gorgeous sealed box. Of course I was too frazzled to take any pics of that whole process haha.
> 
> Introducing my new Birkin 30 Togo Noir PHW. Writing this out has been surreal. This whole experience has been surreal
> 
> View attachment 5351228
> 
> View attachment 5351229
> View attachment 5351231
> View attachment 5351232


Big congrats!!!! I know you’ve been waiting for quite sometime and there you go! It paid off! She’s a beauty yet classic all at once. I’m super excited for you. Enjoy it with good health! And lots of pics in action please!!!!


----------



## texas87

rachrach1017 said:


> Big congrats!!!! I know you’ve been waiting for quite sometime and there you go! It paid off! She’s a beauty yet classic all at once. I’m super excited for you. Enjoy it with good health! And lots of pics in action please!!!!


Thank you so much! The crazy part is I haven’t been waiting long but I always anticipated I would be waiting many many months if not years to be in this position and it just happened so suddenly! I’m so in love with her. I had noir ghw on my list along with phw but I always loved the versatility of phw and it was meant to be!


----------



## texas87

Pampelmuse said:


> Congrats, texas87! Enjoy her. So beautiful!


Thank you so very much! My excitement is through the roof! I can’t wait to take her out tonight!


----------



## KristinS

texas87 said:


> I never imagined that I would ever get a chance to contribute to this thread aside from congratulating everyone for their offers, but here we are.
> 
> I received the most unexpected text this morning from my SA, saying she has an offer for me and could I come in today to see it. Now I know why she asked me the other day if I was available on Saturday’s. My sneaky, sweet SA.
> 
> You guys I am floored, speechless that she did this for me. Her overwhelming comment was “you have been so sweet and I wanted to do this for you.” She knows it’s our anniversary with DH this week and she wanted to do something special for me. Blown away by her kindness.
> 
> I firmly believe now it’s all about the relationship you foster with your SA. Not the spend, not any magic formulas, just being kind and patient goes a long way. I haven’t been shopping at H long. I’m not saying this in any way to brag, I’m just absolutely in shock that this could be possible so soon. My SA took me upstairs away from the crowds and opened up this gorgeous sealed box. Of course I was too frazzled to take any pics of that whole process haha.
> 
> Introducing my new Birkin 30 Togo Noir PHW. Writing this out has been surreal. This whole experience has been surreal
> 
> View attachment 5351228
> 
> View attachment 5351229
> View attachment 5351231
> View attachment 5351232


I love this  And agree with you 100%. Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## rachrach1017

texas87 said:


> Thank you so much! The crazy part is I haven’t been waiting long but I always anticipated I would be waiting many many months if not years to be in this position and it just happened so suddenly! I’m so in love with her. I had noir ghw on my list along with phw but I always loved the versatility of phw and it was meant to be!


I guess we both got good SAs! As you’ve seen my previous posts, I haven’t been waiting long either and I also anticipated that I’ll be waiting for at least a year which was fine by me. 
The PHW is def versatile. And I love PHW just a tad bit more than GHW.
Again, big congrats! I can’t stop smiling while typing this to you lol


----------



## texas87

rachrach1017 said:


> I guess we both got good SAs! As you’ve seen my previous posts, I haven’t been waiting long either and I also anticipated that I’ll be waiting for at least a year which was fine by me.
> The PHW is def versatile. And I love PHW just a tad bit more than GHW.
> Again, big congrats! I can’t stop smiling while typing this to you lol


Thank you so much Rach! Yes I remember your posts vividly but never imagined it would happen like that for me too. My SA and I have a great relationship! We always end up joking and talking for a long time about all sorts of things! I actually love the PHW more too. GHW is absolutely gorgeous but I always found myself lusting at pictures of noir phw! Thank you so much for sharing in my joy!


----------



## texas87

KristinS said:


> I love this  And agree with you 100%. Congratulations and enjoy!


Thanks so much Kristin! I’m ecstatic and can’t wait to take her out tonight!


----------



## lishukha

texas87 said:


> I never imagined that I would ever get a chance to contribute to this thread aside from congratulating everyone for their offers, but here we are.
> 
> I received the most unexpected text this morning from my SA, saying she has an offer for me and could I come in today to see it. Now I know why she asked me the other day if I was available on Saturday’s. My sneaky, sweet SA.
> 
> You guys I am floored, speechless that she did this for me. Her overwhelming comment was “you have been so sweet and I wanted to do this for you.” She knows it’s our anniversary with DH this week and she wanted to do something special for me. Blown away by her kindness.
> 
> I firmly believe now it’s all about the relationship you foster with your SA. Not the spend, not any magic formulas, just being kind and patient goes a long way. I haven’t been shopping at H long. I’m not saying this in any way to brag, I’m just absolutely in shock that this could be possible so soon. My SA took me upstairs away from the crowds and opened up this gorgeous sealed box. Of course I was too frazzled to take any pics of that whole process haha.
> 
> Introducing my new Birkin 30 Togo Noir PHW. Writing this out has been surreal. This whole experience has been surreal
> 
> View attachment 5351228
> 
> View attachment 5351229
> View attachment 5351231
> View attachment 5351232


She’s beautiful! Congrats and happy anniversary


----------



## texas87

lishukha said:


> She’s beautiful! Congrats and happy anniversary


Thank you so much! We are going out to dinner tonight to celebrate and she’ll be right by my side


----------



## KristinS

texas87 said:


> Thank you so much! We are going out to dinner tonight to celebrate and she’ll be right by my side


She kinda deserves her own seat


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

texas87 said:


> I never imagined that I would ever get a chance to contribute to this thread aside from congratulating everyone for their offers, but here we are.
> 
> I received the most unexpected text this morning from my SA, saying she has an offer for me and could I come in today to see it. Now I know why she asked me the other day if I was available on Saturday’s. My sneaky, sweet SA.
> 
> You guys I am floored, speechless that she did this for me. Her overwhelming comment was “you have been so sweet and I wanted to do this for you.” She knows it’s our anniversary with DH this week and she wanted to do something special for me. Blown away by her kindness.
> 
> I firmly believe now it’s all about the relationship you foster with your SA. Not the spend, not any magic formulas, just being kind and patient goes a long way. I haven’t been shopping at H long. I’m not saying this in any way to brag, I’m just absolutely in shock that this could be possible so soon. My SA took me upstairs away from the crowds and opened up this gorgeous sealed box. Of course I was too frazzled to take any pics of that whole process haha.
> 
> Introducing my new Birkin 30 Togo Noir PHW. Writing this out has been surreal. This whole experience has been surreal
> 
> View attachment 5351228
> 
> View attachment 5351229
> View attachment 5351231
> View attachment 5351232


Congratulations, what a beauty!


----------



## quisp1111

Congratulations, enjoy!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

texas87 said:


> I never imagined that I would ever get a chance to contribute to this thread aside from congratulating everyone for their offers, but here we are.
> 
> I received the most unexpected text this morning from my SA, saying she has an offer for me and could I come in today to see it. Now I know why she asked me the other day if I was available on Saturday’s. My sneaky, sweet SA.
> 
> You guys I am floored, speechless that she did this for me. Her overwhelming comment was “you have been so sweet and I wanted to do this for you.” She knows it’s our anniversary with DH this week and she wanted to do something special for me. Blown away by her kindness.
> 
> I firmly believe now it’s all about the relationship you foster with your SA. Not the spend, not any magic formulas, just being kind and patient goes a long way. I haven’t been shopping at H long. I’m not saying this in any way to brag, I’m just absolutely in shock that this could be possible so soon. My SA took me upstairs away from the crowds and opened up this gorgeous sealed box. Of course I was too frazzled to take any pics of that whole process haha.
> 
> Introducing my new Birkin 30 Togo Noir PHW. Writing this out has been surreal. This whole experience has been surreal
> 
> View attachment 5351228
> 
> View attachment 5351229
> View attachment 5351231
> View attachment 5351232


Enjoy ! Such a beautiful classic bag.
Good things come to good people


----------



## LovingTheOrange

H fairy said she had “something fun” for me. It was a b30 sellier etoupe with ghw!


----------



## stylemeter

Got lucky today was offered the nata mini Kelly sellier - tri color with chai / Gris Meyer ... Yes


----------



## WingNut

texas87 said:


> I never imagined that I would ever get a chance to contribute to this thread aside from congratulating everyone for their offers, but here we are.
> 
> I received the most unexpected text this morning from my SA, saying she has an offer for me and could I come in today to see it. Now I know why she asked me the other day if I was available on Saturday’s. My sneaky, sweet SA.
> 
> You guys I am floored, speechless that she did this for me. Her overwhelming comment was “you have been so sweet and I wanted to do this for you.” She knows it’s our anniversary with DH this week and she wanted to do something special for me. Blown away by her kindness.
> 
> I firmly believe now it’s all about the relationship you foster with your SA. Not the spend, not any magic formulas, just being kind and patient goes a long way. I haven’t been shopping at H long. I’m not saying this in any way to brag, I’m just absolutely in shock that this could be possible so soon. My SA took me upstairs away from the crowds and opened up this gorgeous sealed box. Of course I was too frazzled to take any pics of that whole process haha.
> 
> Introducing my new Birkin 30 Togo Noir PHW. Writing this out has been surreal. This whole experience has been surreal
> 
> View attachment 5351228
> 
> View attachment 5351229
> View attachment 5351231
> View attachment 5351232


Congratulations (again) AND Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Book Worm

texas87 said:


> I never imagined that I would ever get a chance to contribute to this thread aside from *congratulating everyone for their offers,* but here we are.
> 
> I received the most unexpected text this morning from my SA, saying she has an offer for me and could I come in today to see it. Now I know why she asked me the other day if I was available on Saturday’s. My sneaky, sweet SA.
> 
> You guys I am floored, speechless that she did this for me. Her overwhelming comment was “you have been so sweet and I wanted to do this for you.” She knows it’s our anniversary with DH this week and she wanted to do something special for me. Blown away by her kindness.
> 
> I firmly believe now it’s all about the relationship you foster with your SA. Not the spend, not any magic formulas, just being kind and patient goes a long way. I haven’t been shopping at H long. I’m not saying this in any way to brag, I’m just absolutely in shock that this could be possible so soon. My SA took me upstairs away from the crowds and opened up this gorgeous sealed box. Of course I was too frazzled to take any pics of that whole process haha.
> 
> Introducing my new Birkin 30 Togo Noir PHW. Writing this out has been surreal. This whole experience has been surreal
> 
> View attachment 5351228
> 
> View attachment 5351229
> View attachment 5351231
> View attachment 5351232


Congratulations! I think your good vibes for fellow tpfers also worked it’s magic to land you this beauty!
Happy Anniversary! Enjoyyyy


----------



## texas87

KristinS said:


> She kinda deserves her own seat


Oh she’ll get one


----------



## texas87

WingNut said:


> Congratulations (again) AND Happy Anniversary!


Thank you so very much!!


----------



## texas87

Book Worm said:


> Congratulations! I think your good vibes for fellow tpfers also worked it’s magic to land you this beauty!
> Happy Anniversary! Enjoyyyy


Thank you so very much! I’m always so excited to see fellow TPFers getting offers and it’s so fun to be in those shoes now.


----------



## jenayb

LovingTheOrange said:


> H fairy said she had “something fun” for me. It was a b30 sellier etoupe with ghw!
> View attachment 5351372



Super fun!


----------



## loh

texas87 said:


> I never imagined that I would ever get a chance to contribute to this thread aside from congratulating everyone for their offers, but here we are.
> 
> I received the most unexpected text this morning from my SA, saying she has an offer for me and could I come in today to see it. Now I know why she asked me the other day if I was available on Saturday’s. My sneaky, sweet SA.
> 
> You guys I am floored, speechless that she did this for me. Her overwhelming comment was “you have been so sweet and I wanted to do this for you.” She knows it’s our anniversary with DH this week and she wanted to do something special for me. Blown away by her kindness.
> 
> I firmly believe now it’s all about the relationship you foster with your SA. Not the spend, not any magic formulas, just being kind and patient goes a long way. I haven’t been shopping at H long. I’m not saying this in any way to brag, I’m just absolutely in shock that this could be possible so soon. My SA took me upstairs away from the crowds and opened up this gorgeous sealed box. Of course I was too frazzled to take any pics of that whole process haha.
> 
> Introducing my new Birkin 30 Togo Noir PHW. Writing this out has been surreal. This whole experience has been surreal
> 
> View attachment 5351228
> 
> View attachment 5351229
> View attachment 5351231
> View attachment 5351232



What a wonderful story!  Congrats and happy anniversary!


----------



## Orangefanatic

Pampelmuse said:


> Kelly 28 in bleu pâle. Phw. For comparison calvi in bleu brume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350859
> View attachment 5350860


Congratulations! 
i bought exactly same twilly for my mini


----------



## texas87

stylemeter said:


> Got lucky today was offered the nata mini Kelly sellier - tri color with chai / Gris Meyer ... Yes


Wow, massive congratulations!! Please show us!


----------



## texas87

loh said:


> What a wonderful story!  Congrats and happy anniversary!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## texas87

LovingTheOrange said:


> H fairy said she had “something fun” for me. It was a b30 sellier etoupe with ghw!
> View attachment 5351372


Congratulations! Beautiful bag!


----------



## bkclove

texas87 said:


> I never imagined that I would ever get a chance to contribute to this thread aside from congratulating everyone for their offers, but here we are.
> 
> I received the most unexpected text this morning from my SA, saying she has an offer for me and could I come in today to see it. Now I know why she asked me the other day if I was available on Saturday’s. My sneaky, sweet SA.
> 
> You guys I am floored, speechless that she did this for me. Her overwhelming comment was “you have been so sweet and I wanted to do this for you.” She knows it’s our anniversary with DH this week and she wanted to do something special for me. Blown away by her kindness.
> 
> I firmly believe now it’s all about the relationship you foster with your SA. Not the spend, not any magic formulas, just being kind and patient goes a long way. I haven’t been shopping at H long. I’m not saying this in any way to brag, I’m just absolutely in shock that this could be possible so soon. My SA took me upstairs away from the crowds and opened up this gorgeous sealed box. Of course I was too frazzled to take any pics of that whole process haha.
> 
> Introducing my new Birkin 30 Togo Noir PHW. Writing this out has been surreal. This whole experience has been surreal
> 
> View attachment 5351228
> 
> View attachment 5351229
> View attachment 5351231
> View attachment 5351232


Soo happy to read about this experience, I can just feel your excitement!! Congrats!!!

and Happy Anniversary!


----------



## texas87

bkclove said:


> Soo happy to read about this experience, I can just feel your excitement!! Congrats!!!


Thank you so much! It’s been such an exciting day!


----------



## bkclove

I’m absolutely still I’m shock! Still fairly new to H, but I have the loveliest of SAs. She knew my mom’s birthday is coming up and I really wanted to get her her dream bag. I brought my mom into the store today to look around for a birthday gift bc I wasn’t sure a bag would happen. SA whispered she had something for her to look at! Etoupe B30 Epsom with PHW - the look on my mom’s face was worth every single penny!!!


----------



## texas87

bkclove said:


> I’m absolutely still I’m shock! Still fairly new to H, but I have the loveliest of SAs. She knew my mom’s birthday is coming up and I really wanted to get her her dream bag. I brought my mom into the store today to look around for a birthday gift bc I wasn’t sure a bag would happen. SA whispered she had something for her to look at! Etoupe B30 Epsom with PHW - the look on my mom’s face was worth every single penny!!!


Wow, amazing!! What a special birthday for her!!


----------



## Pampelmuse

Orangefanatic said:


> Congratulations!
> i bought exactly same twilly for my mini


Twins!


----------



## Bereal

texas87 said:


> Thank you so much! It’s been such an exciting day!


Congratulations! Beautiful bag


----------



## stylemeter

texas87 said:


> Wow, massive congratulations!! Please show us!


----------



## filthyluxe

bkclove said:


> I’m absolutely still I’m shock! Still fairly new to H, but I have the loveliest of SAs. She knew my mom’s birthday is coming up and I really wanted to get her her dream bag. I brought my mom into the store today to look around for a birthday gift bc I wasn’t sure a bag would happen. SA whispered she had something for her to look at! Etoupe B30 Epsom with PHW - the look on my mom’s face was worth every single penny!!!



Awww!  Happy birthday to your mom!!


----------



## Kimina

texas87 said:


> I never imagined that I would ever get a chance to contribute to this thread aside from congratulating everyone for their offers, but here we are.
> 
> I received the most unexpected text this morning from my SA, saying she has an offer for me and could I come in today to see it. Now I know why she asked me the other day if I was available on Saturday’s. My sneaky, sweet SA.
> 
> You guys I am floored, speechless that she did this for me. Her overwhelming comment was “you have been so sweet and I wanted to do this for you.” She knows it’s our anniversary with DH this week and she wanted to do something special for me. Blown away by her kindness.
> 
> I firmly believe now it’s all about the relationship you foster with your SA. Not the spend, not any magic formulas, just being kind and patient goes a long way. I haven’t been shopping at H long. I’m not saying this in any way to brag, I’m just absolutely in shock that this could be possible so soon. My SA took me upstairs away from the crowds and opened up this gorgeous sealed box. Of course I was too frazzled to take any pics of that whole process haha.
> 
> Introducing my new Birkin 30 Togo Noir PHW. Writing this out has been surreal. This whole experience has been surreal
> 
> View attachment 5351228
> 
> View attachment 5351229
> View attachment 5351231
> View attachment 5351232


Yayy congrats girl!


----------



## Sweetpea84

texas87 said:


> I never imagined that I would ever get a chance to contribute to this thread aside from congratulating everyone for their offers, but here we are.
> 
> I received the most unexpected text this morning from my SA, saying she has an offer for me and could I come in today to see it. Now I know why she asked me the other day if I was available on Saturday’s. My sneaky, sweet SA.
> 
> You guys I am floored, speechless that she did this for me. Her overwhelming comment was “you have been so sweet and I wanted to do this for you.” She knows it’s our anniversary with DH this week and she wanted to do something special for me. Blown away by her kindness.
> 
> I firmly believe now it’s all about the relationship you foster with your SA. Not the spend, not any magic formulas, just being kind and patient goes a long way. I haven’t been shopping at H long. I’m not saying this in any way to brag, I’m just absolutely in shock that this could be possible so soon. My SA took me upstairs away from the crowds and opened up this gorgeous sealed box. Of course I was too frazzled to take any pics of that whole process haha.
> 
> Introducing my new Birkin 30 Togo Noir PHW. Writing this out has been surreal. This whole experience has been surreal
> 
> View attachment 5351228
> 
> View attachment 5351229
> View attachment 5351231
> View attachment 5351232


I’m so over the moon happy for you! Kindness goes a long way and you deserve this beautiful bag. Congrats! I love reading happy stories like these.


----------



## texas87

What a beauty! Congratulations


----------



## texas87

Sweetpea84 said:


> I’m so over the moon happy for you! Kindness goes a long way and you deserve this beautiful bag. Congrats! I love reading happy stories like these.


Thank you so very much!! I still can’t believe it happened!


----------



## texas87

Kimina said:


> Yayy congrats girl!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## petit

My SA made me feel I’m over the moon with my dream bag 

box calf B25 noir - yes
Kelly 28 epsom noir - no
Kelly 28 epsom blue glacier - no


----------



## texas87

KristinS said:


> She kinda deserves her own seat



she got her own seat last night. Hehe


----------



## ilamoresoave99

texas87 said:


> I never imagined that I would ever get a chance to contribute to this thread aside from congratulating everyone for their offers, but here we are.
> 
> I received the most unexpected text this morning from my SA, saying she has an offer for me and could I come in today to see it. Now I know why she asked me the other day if I was available on Saturday’s. My sneaky, sweet SA.
> 
> You guys I am floored, speechless that she did this for me. Her overwhelming comment was “you have been so sweet and I wanted to do this for you.” She knows it’s our anniversary with DH this week and she wanted to do something special for me. Blown away by her kindness.
> 
> I firmly believe now it’s all about the relationship you foster with your SA. Not the spend, not any magic formulas, just being kind and patient goes a long way. I haven’t been shopping at H long. I’m not saying this in any way to brag, I’m just absolutely in shock that this could be possible so soon. My SA took me upstairs away from the crowds and opened up this gorgeous sealed box. Of course I was too frazzled to take any pics of that whole process haha.
> 
> Introducing my new Birkin 30 Togo Noir PHW. Writing this out has been surreal. This whole experience has been surreal
> 
> View attachment 5351228
> 
> View attachment 5351229
> View attachment 5351231
> View attachment 5351232


Congratulations @texas87 ! She’s stunning, what a sweet surprise! Happy Anniversary


----------



## petit

texas87 said:


> I never imagined that I would ever get a chance to contribute to this thread aside from congratulating everyone for their offers, but here we are.
> 
> I received the most unexpected text this morning from my SA, saying she has an offer for me and could I come in today to see it. Now I know why she asked me the other day if I was available on Saturday’s. My sneaky, sweet SA.
> 
> You guys I am floored, speechless that she did this for me. Her overwhelming comment was “you have been so sweet and I wanted to do this for you.” She knows it’s our anniversary with DH this week and she wanted to do something special for me. Blown away by her kindness.
> 
> I firmly believe now it’s all about the relationship you foster with your SA. Not the spend, not any magic formulas, just being kind and patient goes a long way. I haven’t been shopping at H long. I’m not saying this in any way to brag, I’m just absolutely in shock that this could be possible so soon. My SA took me upstairs away from the crowds and opened up this gorgeous sealed box. Of course I was too frazzled to take any pics of that whole process haha.
> 
> Introducing my new Birkin 30 Togo Noir PHW. Writing this out has been surreal. This whole experience has been surreal
> 
> View attachment 5351228
> 
> View attachment 5351229
> View attachment 5351231
> View attachment 5351232


Warmest congratulations on your new birkin


----------



## Luny_94

petit said:


> My SA made me feel I’m over the moon with my dream bag
> 
> box calf B25 noir - yes
> Kelly 28 epsom noir - no
> Kelly 28 epsom blue glacier - no



WOW! Could you please post a pic of your gorgeousBox birkin?


----------



## KristinS

texas87 said:


> she got her own seat last night. Hehe
> View attachment 5352606


I love, love, love, this !!!


----------



## guide187

texas87 said:


> please show pics!



sharing my offer


----------



## motled

guide187 said:


> sharing my offer
> View attachment 5352806
> View attachment 5352807


Gorgeous!  I love the mixed textures.  Really nice twilly too.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## texas87

ilamoresoave99 said:


> Congratulations @texas87 ! She’s stunning, what a sweet surprise! Happy Anniversary


Thank you so much! It was such an unexpected surprise. Things I have read about happening to others, but never expected to have happen to me.


----------



## 880

texas87 said:


> I never imagined that I would ever get a chance to contribute to this thread aside from congratulating everyone for their offers, but here we are.
> 
> I received the most unexpected text this morning from my SA, saying she has an offer for me and could I come in today to see it. Now I know why she asked me the other day if I was available on Saturday’s. My sneaky, sweet SA.
> 
> You guys I am floored, speechless that she did this for me. Her overwhelming comment was “you have been so sweet and I wanted to do this for you.” She knows it’s our anniversary with DH this week and she wanted to do something special for me. Blown away by her kindness.
> 
> I firmly believe now it’s all about the relationship you foster with your SA. Not the spend, not any magic formulas, just being kind and patient goes a long way. I haven’t been shopping at H long. I’m not saying this in any way to brag, I’m just absolutely in shock that this could be possible so soon. My SA took me upstairs away from the crowds and opened up this gorgeous sealed box. Of course I was too frazzled to take any pics of that whole process haha.
> 
> Introducing my new Birkin 30 Togo Noir PHW. Writing this out has been surreal. This whole experience has been surreal
> 
> View attachment 5351228
> 
> View attachment 5351229
> View attachment 5351231
> View attachment 5351232


You are very sweet and supportive here too! Happy anniversary and my best wishes for many more!

hope to see action pics very soon! 

@bkclove , happy birthday to your dear mother! I’m sure it was such a special moment! Congrats !


----------



## texas87

880 said:


> You are very sweet and supportive here too! Happy anniversary and my best wishes for many more!
> 
> hope to see action pics very soon!
> 
> @bkclove , happy birthday to your dear mother! I’m sure it was such a special moment! Congrats !


Thank you so much 880! I took it out that night and I've posted it sitting in its very own chair further up in the thread  I'm planning on taking it everywhere. She deserves to see the world!


----------



## jenayb

guide187 said:


> sharing my offer
> View attachment 5352806
> View attachment 5352807



An absolute stunner!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Just looking at her makes me smile. Bordeaux Poro Croc B30
> 
> View attachment 5348222


Wow, just wow! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## petit

Luny_94 said:


> WOW! Could you please post a pic of your gorgeousBox birkin?



sharing this gorgeous baby


----------



## A.Ali

petit said:


> sharing this gorgeous baby



WOW this is jaw-dropping. I am still hoping for a K25 in box calf and your bag made me want it even more.


----------



## JeanGranger

petit said:


> sharing this gorgeous baby








Most beautiful B


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

petit said:


> sharing this gorgeous baby


This is insanely stunning!


----------



## claritaaa27

petit said:


> sharing this gorgeous baby



The best Sellier B! Breathtaking.. Congratulations!


----------



## petit

A.Ali said:


> WOW this is jaw-dropping. I am still hoping for a K25 in box calf and your bag made me want it even more.


Wishing you the best of luck. 
Kelly 25 Box Calf Noir Sellier PHW is also on my list - very classy


----------



## Book Worm

petit said:


> sharing this gorgeous baby


Wow! 
That's one SEXY bag!


----------



## MyLittleTreasures

Wow absolutely gorgeous! What a treat


----------



## Israeli_Flava

petit said:


> sharing this gorgeous baby


JACKPOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fashionista2

petit said:


> sharing this gorgeous baby


Truly unique and stunning! This is the first time I've ever seen a Birkin in Box! CONGRATS!


----------



## SanazRiggio81

texas87 said:


> I never imagined that I would ever get a chance to contribute to this thread aside from congratulating everyone for their offers, but here we are.
> 
> I received the most unexpected text this morning from my SA, saying she has an offer for me and could I come in today to see it. Now I know why she asked me the other day if I was available on Saturday’s. My sneaky, sweet SA.
> 
> You guys I am floored, speechless that she did this for me. Her overwhelming comment was “you have been so sweet and I wanted to do this for you.” She knows it’s our anniversary with DH this week and she wanted to do something special for me. Blown away by her kindness.
> 
> I firmly believe now it’s all about the relationship you foster with your SA. Not the spend, not any magic formulas, just being kind and patient goes a long way. I haven’t been shopping at H long. I’m not saying this in any way to brag, I’m just absolutely in shock that this could be possible so soon. My SA took me upstairs away from the crowds and opened up this gorgeous sealed box. Of course I was too frazzled to take any pics of that whole process haha.
> 
> Introducing my new Birkin 30 Togo Noir PHW. Writing this out has been surreal. This whole experience has been surreal
> 
> View attachment 5351228
> 
> View attachment 5351229
> View attachment 5351231
> View attachment 5351232


Absolutely incredible!! I would’ve probably passed out!!!!! Dreams do come true! I’m just still waiting!!!! Enjoy this beauty!!!


----------



## SanazRiggio81

LovingTheOrange said:


> H fairy said she had “something fun” for me. It was a b30 sellier etoupe with ghw!
> View attachment 5351372


A DREAM!!!!!!!!


----------



## SanazRiggio81

petit said:


> sharing this gorgeous baby


Wow! Absolutely majestic!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## texas87

SanazRiggio81 said:


> Absolutely incredible!! I would’ve probably passed out!!!!! Dreams do come true! I’m just still waiting!!!! Enjoy this beauty!!!


Thank you so much. It really felt surreal!


----------



## Ladybaga

texas87 said:


> she got her own seat last night. Hehe
> View attachment 5352606


LOVE IT! (We are bag twins!)  CONGRATS and ENJOY!


----------



## texas87

Ladybaga said:


> LOVE IT! (We are bag twins!)  CONGRATS and ENJOY!


Yay!! Glad to have a twin on here! I use it daily now!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Quick question: I hardly ever see any offers of Halzans - is that because they are so common that it is not worth mentioning, or is it that they are really so very rare? (I am looking for a Halzan 31 in Europe )


----------



## Naynaykilla

texas87 said:


> I never imagined that I would ever get a chance to contribute to this thread aside from congratulating everyone for their offers, but here we are.
> 
> I received the most unexpected text this morning from my SA, saying she has an offer for me and could I come in today to see it. Now I know why she asked me the other day if I was available on Saturday’s. My sneaky, sweet SA.
> 
> You guys I am floored, speechless that she did this for me. Her overwhelming comment was “you have been so sweet and I wanted to do this for you.” She knows it’s our anniversary with DH this week and she wanted to do something special for me. Blown away by her kindness.
> 
> I firmly believe now it’s all about the relationship you foster with your SA. Not the spend, not any magic formulas, just being kind and patient goes a long way. I haven’t been shopping at H long. I’m not saying this in any way to brag, I’m just absolutely in shock that this could be possible so soon. My SA took me upstairs away from the crowds and opened up this gorgeous sealed box. Of course I was too frazzled to take any pics of that whole process haha.
> 
> Introducing my new Birkin 30 Togo Noir PHW. Writing this out has been surreal. This whole experience has been surreal
> 
> View attachment 5351228
> 
> View attachment 5351229
> View attachment 5351231
> View attachment 5351232


Awww, what a wonderful surprise! So happy for you and a great first baby!


----------



## Naynaykilla

petit said:


> My SA made me feel I’m over the moon with my dream bag
> 
> box calf B25 noir - yes
> Kelly 28 epsom noir - no
> Kelly 28 epsom blue glacier - no


Gorgeous! Please post photos


----------



## Naynaykilla

petit said:


> sharing this gorgeous baby


Something just so sleek and sexy about box leather! It’s one of my favs even though it’s mortal enemy is water. It’s worth it cuz look at that shine


----------



## FashionHuntress

B30 Noir GHW - Yes!  
I’ve only had B35s before so I’m downsizing and the B30 is perfect!


----------



## Fashionista2

FashionHuntress said:


> B30 Noir GHW - Yes!
> I’ve only had B35s before so I’m downsizing and the B30 is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355153


Perfect !


----------



## cap4life

guide187 said:


> sharing my offer
> View attachment 5352806
> View attachment 5352807



This is gorgeous. Enjoy!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

FashionHuntress said:


> B30 Noir GHW - Yes!
> I’ve only had B35s before so I’m downsizing and the B30 is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355153



Beautiful!

B30 really is the best size me thinks!


----------



## bkclove

FashionHuntress said:


> B30 Noir GHW - Yes!
> I’ve only had B35s before so I’m downsizing and the B30 is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355153


What a beauty!


----------



## texas87

Naynaykilla said:


> Awww, what a wonderful surprise! So happy for you and a great first baby!


Thank you so much


----------



## Zkg1977

texas87 said:


> I never imagined that I would ever get a chance to contribute to this thread aside from congratulating everyone for their offers, but here we are.
> 
> I received the most unexpected text this morning from my SA, saying she has an offer for me and could I come in today to see it. Now I know why she asked me the other day if I was available on Saturday’s. My sneaky, sweet SA.
> 
> You guys I am floored, speechless that she did this for me. Her overwhelming comment was “you have been so sweet and I wanted to do this for you.” She knows it’s our anniversary with DH this week and she wanted to do something special for me. Blown away by her kindness.
> 
> I firmly believe now it’s all about the relationship you foster with your SA. Not the spend, not any magic formulas, just being kind and patient goes a long way. I haven’t been shopping at H long. I’m not saying this in any way to brag, I’m just absolutely in shock that this could be possible so soon. My SA took me upstairs away from the crowds and opened up this gorgeous sealed box. Of course I was too frazzled to take any pics of that whole process haha.
> 
> Introducing my new Birkin 30 Togo Noir PHW. Writing this out has been surreal. This whole experience has been surreal
> 
> View attachment 5351228
> 
> View attachment 5351229
> View attachment 5351231
> View attachment 5351232


OMG - so happy for you!


----------



## texas87

Zkg1977 said:


> OMG - so happy for you!


Thank you so much!! Very exciting


----------



## FashionHuntress

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> B30 really is the best size me thinks!



I agree! im a tall girl so I always thought the B35s were perfect but now I see the B30s are much better.  I might be open to a B25 but I feel like a giant carry one


----------



## FashionHuntress

bkclove said:


> What a beauty!


Thanks you!


----------



## eyedrll

B30 - Bleu Pale, GHW - Yes
Evelyn TPM - Gold, GHW - Yes

My very first offer and couldn't be happier with it and a surprise extra mini bonus from my SA!


----------



## hakyugyu

Picotin 18 fauve in Barenia leather GHW
Mini Kelly - Jaune de naples with beton lining , chèvre mysore leather PHW

said yes to both


----------



## De sac

LouiseCPH said:


> Quick question: I hardly ever see any offers of Halzans - is that because they are so common that it is not worth mentioning, or is it that they are really so very rare? (I am looking for a Halzan 31 in Europe )


They are around - suspect many don’t request them or mention them. It’s my favourite and first H bag which I was offered in Amsterdam years ago (the 36).
This summer was offered the 31 on display in Bordeaux but wasn’t convinced on framboise for me / that bag.
Happy hunting


----------



## LouiseCPH

De sac said:


> They are around - suspect many don’t request them or mention them. It’s my favourite and first H bag which I was offered in Amsterdam years ago (the 36).
> This summer was offered the 31 on display in Bordeaux but wasn’t convinced on framboise for me / that bag.
> Happy hunting


Thank you, I will ask around


----------



## H’sKisses

LouiseCPH said:


> Quick question: I hardly ever see any offers of Halzans - is that because they are so common that it is not worth mentioning, or is it that they are really so very rare? (I am looking for a Halzan 31 in Europe )


My SA asked me if I was interested in a Halzan 25 fairly recently, but I never know what is an offer or what isn't. Perhaps people who've been able to purchase a Halzan don't consider it technically an "offer" since it's not a BKC (and even then, some say C isn't a quota bag) and don't post them here? It was never on my radar, but now I love it and wouldn't mind a 31 as well!


----------



## LouiseCPH

H’sKisses said:


> My SA asked me if I was interested in a Halzan 25 fairly recently, but I never know what is an offer or what isn't. Perhaps people who've been able to purchase a Halzan don't consider it technically an "offer" since it's not a BKC (and even then, some say C isn't a quota bag) and don't post them here? It was never on my radar, but now I love it and wouldn't mind a 31 as well!


I strongly recommend the Halzan 31 
I don’t know about this offer business. I just want to buy another Halzan 31. So far I asked in one store (no). On my way home I will ask in the airport (Amsterdam). If I don’t succeed there, I will ask everywhere else I go and there is a Hermès store…..I guess I was sort of hoping some fellow European in this thread would speak up and say, “yes, lots of Halzans in my store - go there!”  #yesIamnaive #hopeful #firstworldproblems


----------



## ShadowComet

Picotin 18 Black with GHW : yes


----------



## corgimom11

Mini Kelly, Matte Alligator, Bleu Encre w/ PHW - going to see it this weekend... wooohooo my 2 year wait for a second kelly is finally over


----------



## bkclove

corgimom11 said:


> Mini Kelly, Matte Alligator, Bleu Encre w/ PHW - going to see it this weekend... wooohooo my 2 year wait for a second kelly is finally over


That sounds beautiful, can't wait for you to see it (any maybe share pics?)! =)


----------



## Naynaykilla

corgimom11 said:


> Mini Kelly, Matte Alligator, Bleu Encre w/ PHW - going to see it this weekend... wooohooo my 2 year wait for a second kelly is finally over


Sounds beautiful! Matte Alligator is so pretty


----------



## Tina_Bina

B25 Sellier Celeste GHW - pass
B25 Sellier Gris Meyer PHW - debating 

Do I wait for a RGHW or take the Gris Meyer


----------



## motled

Tina_Bina said:


> B25 Sellier Celeste GHW - pass
> B25 Sellier Gris Meyer PHW - debating
> 
> Do I wait for a RGHW or take the Gris Meyer


I would wait.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Tina_Bina said:


> B25 Sellier Celeste GHW - pass
> B25 Sellier Gris Meyer PHW - debating
> 
> Do I wait for a RGHW or take the Gris Meyer


My SA told me the Birkin sellier is being discontinued! I’d say take the gris meyer


----------



## Tina_Bina

LovingTheOrange said:


> My SA told me the Birkin sellier is being discontinued! I’d say take the gris meyer



Whoa!!! Really? That’s huge news


----------



## Ethengdurst

K28 Retourne Etoupe with PHW - pass. 
why can’t it be gold?!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

LouiseCPH said:


> I strongly recommend the Halzan 31
> I don’t know about this offer business. I just want to buy another Halzan 31. So far I asked in one store (no). On my way home I will ask in the airport (Amsterdam). If I don’t succeed there, I will ask everywhere else I go and there is a Hermès store…..I guess I was sort of hoping some fellow European in this thread would speak up and say, “yes, lots of Halzans in my store - go there!”  #yesIamnaive #hopeful #firstworldproblems


I'm in the UK and I rarely see Halzan 31 usually 25..I too eventually intend to purchase a 31


----------



## am2022

Yes played with it a bit but already knew it wasn’t for me ! It’s a pretty yellow but subdued in ostrich very pretty in croc CDC!  





Spacekate said:


> Did you take any pics?? I’m not sure I’ve seen that color!! Did you see it in person? Wondering how easy it is to open/close…


----------



## jiljenner

Oh wow! Just based on that slim peek into your closet, the Cèleste would've been a beautiful complement. Good luck on your Gris Meyer decision. 


Tina_Bina said:


> B25 Sellier Celeste GHW - pass
> B25 Sellier Gris Meyer PHW - debating
> 
> Do I wait for a RGHW or take the Gris Meyer


----------



## debykf

corgimom11 said:


> Mini Kelly, Matte Alligator, Bleu Encre w/ PHW - going to see it this weekend... wooohooo my 2 year wait for a second kelly is finally over


That sounds gorgeous!


----------



## sunshinecheers

LovingTheOrange said:


> My SA told me the Birkin sellier is being discontinued! I’d say take the gris meyer


If it’s true and @Tina_Bina youre after a B25 sellier, you can consider going for the one in Gris Meyer! Easy neutral colour.  I accepted Bleu Celeste coz I love bright colours.


----------



## happytrottinelf

C18 Gris Meyer PHW - yes


----------



## sunshinecheers

B25 Epsom Sellier Blue Celeste GHW - BIG YES (this is a real unicorn  if I may say so myself.  Stunning baby blue that looks diff in diff lighting).
K25 Mauve Slyvestre Swift PHW - No


----------



## azukitea

K25 gold ghw 

Sellier   No
Retourne YES!


----------



## jh88

Tina_Bina said:


> B25 Sellier Celeste GHW - pass
> B25 Sellier Gris Meyer PHW - debating
> 
> Do I wait for a RGHW or take the Gris Meyer


Take it! … if not I’ll take it hahah


----------



## Fashionista2

sunshinecheers said:


> B25 Epsom Sellier Blue Celeste GHW - BIG YES (this is a real unicorn  if I may say so myself.  Stunning baby blue that looks diff in diff lighting).
> K25 Mauve Slyvestre Swift PHW - No
> 
> View attachment 5356262


Absolutely stunning! GORGEOUS


----------



## Sofiko

corgimom11 said:


> Mini Kelly, Matte Alligator, Bleu Encre w/ PHW - going to see it this weekend... wooohooo my 2 year wait for a second kelly is finally over


Blue encre in matte is so beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## debykf

sunshinecheers said:


> B25 Epsom Sellier Blue Celeste GHW - BIG YES (this is a real unicorn  if I may say so myself.  Stunning baby blue that looks diff in diff lighting).
> K25 Mauve Slyvestre Swift PHW - No
> 
> View attachment 5356262


This is so pretty! Congratulations!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sunshinecheers said:


> B25 Epsom Sellier Blue Celeste GHW - BIG YES (this is a real unicorn  if I may say so myself.  Stunning baby blue that looks diff in diff lighting).
> K25 Mauve Slyvestre Swift PHW - No
> 
> View attachment 5356262


I JUST DIED!!!
I'm not even a "blue" girl and this ... I WOULD (probably) TAKE!!! STUNNINNNNNNG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The GHW is perfection too!!!


----------



## parisallyouneed

Tina_Bina said:


> B25 Sellier Celeste GHW - pass
> B25 Sellier Gris Meyer PHW - debating
> 
> Do I wait for a RGHW or take the Gris Meyer


the gris meyer looks like Etoupe with this lighting, quite surprising. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kimina

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Just looking at her makes me smile. Bordeaux Poro Croc B30
> 
> View attachment 5348222


@*OuiCestLaVie, *if you are comfortable with sharing the price of this beauty, can you share on the 2022 pricing thread? Thank you in advance


----------



## California Dreaming

Kelly pochette GHW noir swift - yes!


----------



## kenix_02

My lovely SA offered me a Black Box Kelly 25 in PHW, and there is a SLIGHT chance that I could get a Barenia Constance as well. Screaming inside! I will post pics on Sunday when I go to the boutique.


----------



## sunshinecheers

Israeli_Flava said:


> I JUST DIED!!!
> I'm not even a "blue" girl and this ... I WOULD (probably) TAKE!!! STUNNINNNNNNG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The GHW is perfection too!!!


IKR! Honestly I wasn’t looking at blue at all. I wanted a Mauve Sylvestre. But when I laid eyes on it, i had to say yes coz its bright and cheery. Makes me smile.

I guess that’s why my SA tells me that “Hermes is a house of colours”. “Take this bag coz I can always get you any classic colours subsequently but seasonal offers are limited.”


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sunshinecheers said:


> IKR! Honestly I wasn’t looking at blue at all. I wanted a Mauve Sylvestre. But when I laid eyes on it, i had to say yes coz its bright and cheery. Makes me smile.
> 
> I guess that’s why my SA tells me that “Hermes is a house of colours”. “Take this bag coz I can always get you any classic colours subsequently but seasonal offers are limited.”


What your SA said is sooo true...and is the reason I own a bright yellow (soufre) Birkin. Never in my life did I ever think that would happen. In fact, I told my SA "don't bother" showing me that bag hahahahaha Meanwhile... she's mine. I also was hoping for MS, but ended up getting a Chanel small CF that scratches that itch much better for me so now I have been stalking this thread to see what other pretty colors are arriving. The fact that your bag is Sellier Birkin is another factor in why I would take it. Just checks so many boxes and this color has been rested for a while but is such a pretty blue!!!!! Congrats Again dear and wear her to death this Spring!!!!!!!


----------



## fashiongodess*

contstance 18 in butler leather, natural sable GHW........ Still thinking
how does butler leather wear?? if anyone can share light on it please. Thank you!


----------



## kenix_02

fashiongodess* said:


> contstance 18 in butler leather, natural sable GHW........ Still thinking
> how does butler leather wear?? if anyone can share light on it please. Thank you!


This leather is more high maintenance than the other leathers. It tends to show more wear and tear. If you plan on wearing it often I’d say go for Epsom. Good luck!


----------



## corgimom11

bkclove said:


> That sounds beautiful, can't wait for you to see it (any maybe share pics?)! =)


 I must have misheard the offer, it is shiny but I love the color and its exactly what I had hoped for.


----------



## Quinning

Accepted my first quota bag offer today! B30 beton togo w ghw 

previously passed on k28 craie phw and c18 marble print


----------



## Kimina

corgimom11 said:


> I must have misheard the offer, it is shiny but I love the color and its exactly what I had hoped for.
> 
> View attachment 5357768


simply stunning!  congratulations!!


----------



## plumeria23

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Just looking at her makes me smile. Bordeaux Poro Croc B30
> 
> View attachment 5348222


Stunning!!


----------



## bkclove

corgimom11 said:


> I must have misheard the offer, it is shiny but I love the color and its exactly what I had hoped for.
> 
> View attachment 5357768


Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Fashionista2

corgimom11 said:


> I must have misheard the offer, it is shiny but I love the color and its exactly what I had hoped for.
> 
> View attachment 5357768


gorgeous


----------



## Sofiko

fashiongodess* said:


> contstance 18 in butler leather, natural sable GHW........ Still thinking
> how does butler leather wear?? if anyone can share light on it please. Thank you!


Butler sable is just beautiful. My friend has it and it ages so gracefully. Good luck deciding!


----------



## jenayb

fashiongodess* said:


> contstance 18 in butler leather, natural sable GHW........ Still thinking
> how does butler leather wear?? if anyone can share light on it please. Thank you!



I think Butler is relatively temperamental versus other leathers for sure, but Sable is just... 



corgimom11 said:


> I must have misheard the offer, it is shiny but I love the color and its exactly what I had hoped for.
> 
> View attachment 5357768



Stunning little cutie!


----------



## sunshinecheers

corgimom11 said:


> I must have misheard the offer, it is shiny but I love the color and its exactly what I had hoped for.
> 
> View attachment 5357768


Wow wow wow!!


----------



## sunshinecheers

Israeli_Flava said:


> What your SA said is sooo true...and is the reason I own a bright yellow (soufre) Birkin. Never in my life did I ever think that would happen. In fact, I told my SA "don't bother" showing me that bag hahahahaha Meanwhile... she's mine. I also was hoping for MS, but ended up getting a Chanel small CF that scratches that itch much better for me so now I have been stalking this thread to see what other pretty colors are arriving. The fact that your bag is Sellier Birkin is another factor in why I would take it. Just checks so many boxes and this color has been rested for a while but is such a pretty blue!!!!! Congrats Again dear and wear her to death this Spring!!!!!!!


Oh I think I wouldn’t be able to resist that bright lemon yellow too!! Bright green, Red, Yellow, jewel tones are all my fav colours (LOL that’s like all the colours in the rainbow.)

Your chanel CF in pink is divine! I see it your profile pic, alongside the your little sunshine!! ❤❤❤


----------



## fruitbythefoot

Kelly 28 gold with ghw.


----------



## MDNYC

B25 Sellier Rose Pourpre PHW...yes!


----------



## minami

Quinning said:


> Accepted my first quota bag offer today! B30 beton togo w ghw
> 
> previously passed on k28 craie phw and c18 marble print


Beautiful!!! Congrats!  Wow you passed on craie  I’m hoping for my second quota bag ie a Kelly to be in these shades ❤️❤️


----------



## fashiongodess*

Sofiko said:


> Butler sable is just beautiful. My friend has it and it ages so gracefully. Good luck deciding!


thank you! im going to take another look and decide


----------



## JeanGranger

a little surprise


----------



## noegirl

Marble c18- no 
Mini evelyne noir phw-yes


----------



## bkclove

JeanGranger said:


> View attachment 5358159
> View attachment 5358160
> 
> a little surprise


So exciting! Can’t wait to see what it is


----------



## Quinning

minami said:


> Beautiful!!! Congrats!  Wow you passed on craie  I’m hoping for my second quota bag ie a Kelly to be in these shades ❤❤


Thank you! Craie was hard to pass up but I really wanted to hold out for ghw  good luck getting your next quota bag, such a beautiful combo!!


----------



## TeeCee77

texas87 said:


> she got her own seat last night. Hehe
> View attachment 5352606


Beauty bag! She’s stunning


----------



## foonyy

sunshinecheers said:


> B25 Epsom Sellier Blue Celeste GHW - BIG YES (this is a real unicorn  if I may say so myself.  Stunning baby blue that looks diff in diff lighting).
> K25 Mauve Slyvestre Swift PHW - No
> 
> View attachment 5356262


OMG the color is stunning


----------



## foonyy

MDNYC said:


> B25 Sellier Rose Pourpre PHW...yes!


Beautiful bag my friend


----------



## JeanGranger

Kelly II Sellier Mini
Bleu Brume/ Chèvre Mysore
Gold Hardware


----------



## jenayb

JeanGranger said:


> View attachment 5358776
> 
> Kelly II Sellier Mini
> Bleu Brume/ Chèvre Mysore
> Gold Hardware



Yay! Love to see these MKs!!


----------



## kenix_02

Attended Heritage leather event and my amazing SA offered this Box Kelly 25 and constance to go in Etoupe (no pics)


----------



## petit

kenix_02 said:


> Attended Heritage leather event and my amazing SA offered this Box Kelly 25 and constance to go in Etoupe (no pics)
> View attachment 5358926


Whoaaaa my dream bag - congratulations!!! so happy for you. It's a beauty.


----------



## shermes

texas87 said:


> I never imagined that I would ever get a chance to contribute to this thread aside from congratulating everyone for their offers, but here we are.
> 
> I received the most unexpected text this morning from my SA, saying she has an offer for me and could I come in today to see it. Now I know why she asked me the other day if I was available on Saturday’s. My sneaky, sweet SA.
> 
> You guys I am floored, speechless that she did this for me. Her overwhelming comment was “you have been so sweet and I wanted to do this for you.” She knows it’s our anniversary with DH this week and she wanted to do something special for me. Blown away by her kindness.
> 
> I firmly believe now it’s all about the relationship you foster with your SA. Not the spend, not any magic formulas, just being kind and patient goes a long way. I haven’t been shopping at H long. I’m not saying this in any way to brag, I’m just absolutely in shock that this could be possible so soon. My SA took me upstairs away from the crowds and opened up this gorgeous sealed box. Of course I was too frazzled to take any pics of that whole process haha.
> 
> Introducing my new Birkin 30 Togo Noir PHW. Writing this out has been surreal. This whole experience has been surreal
> 
> View attachment 5351228
> 
> View attachment 5351229
> View attachment 5351231
> View attachment 5351232


Omg congratulations!! I remember your first few posts when you had just met this SA what an Angel! So happy for you and most importantly happy anniversary!!


----------



## loopymoi

Going to see it today, but will 99% say yes:

- Kelly 25, Sellier - Gold with GHW 

This is my first BKC offer and it was totally unexpected. Haven't visited the store in a few months due to low stock and just being busy in general. My SA text me Saturday out of the blue and I was so excited. I already had a busy day Saturday so going to see and purchase the bag today.


----------



## jenayb

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Sorry been busy for the past few days. Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 5346306
> View attachment 5346307



Kind of funny... my SA ended up calling me last night to offer this exact bag!


----------



## jenayb

kenix_02 said:


> Attended Heritage leather event and my amazing SA offered this Box Kelly 25 and constance to go in Etoupe (no pics)
> View attachment 5358926



Stunning. I have a tadelakt K25 in these same specs - SUPER similar look. It's one of my favourite bags I own. I suspect you will really get a lot of use and joy out of this one.


----------



## kenix_02

petit said:


> Whoaaaa my dream bag - congratulations!!! so happy for you. It's a beauty.


Thank you so much!


----------



## kenix_02

jenaywins said:


> Stunning. I have a tadelakt K25 in these same specs - SUPER similar look. It's one of my favourite bags I own. I suspect you will really get a lot of use and joy out of this one.


How do you like it in PHW vs GHW? I was really hoping for GHW but I wasn’t going to reject the Kelly so I took it lol


----------



## jenayb

kenix_02 said:


> How do you like it in PHW vs GHW? I was really hoping for GHW but I wasn’t going to reject the Kelly so I took it lol



You know, I love PHW! I used to be strictly GHW years ago but really have gotten to where I prefer PHW. It’s chic and edgy to me where sometimes GHW can seem a little too “mature” if that makes sense. I still like it, but it’s not my first choice. I’m really glad you accepted your K - it’s stunning and box leather is always a good idea.


----------



## Lulu_ll

bagsaddicts said:


> Thank u!
> 
> Oh wow! Now that u mentioned it, i googled the color (bcos i haven’t seen it irl), and it‘s kinda similar. I noticed in low light, the green is more apparent. But in bright light, the grey is more apparent. Here is another pic i took on a bright day
> 
> View attachment 5341966


this is so dreamy!


----------



## kenix_02

jenaywins said:


> You know, I love PHW! I used to be strictly GHW years ago but really have gotten to where I prefer PHW. It’s chic and edgy to me where sometimes GHW can seem a little too “mature” if that makes sense. I still like it, but it’s not my first choice. I’m really glad you accepted your K - it’s stunning and box leather is always a good idea.


That is exactly what my husband said too. GHW seems too mature with box Kelly and he said PHW is more “modern” yet classic. Thank you for sharing your thoughts!


----------



## corgimom11

kenix_02 said:


> That is exactly what my husband said too. GHW seems too mature with box Kelly and he said PHW is more “modern” yet classic. Thank you for sharing your thoughts!



Take comfort in knowing that's an absolute dream bag for many, including myself! And you've given me hope as someone that only purchases PHW bags that there really is Box & PHW out there!


----------



## kenix_02

corgimom11 said:


> Take comfort in knowing that's an absolute dream bag for many, including myself! And you've given me hope as someone that only purchases PHW bags that there really is Box & PHW out there!


Thank you so much! Yes, it does exist and I hope you get yours soon!


----------



## boboxu

Tricolor mini kelly in nata/chai/meyer. It’s too cute


----------



## Naynaykilla

boboxu said:


> Tricolor mini kelly in nata/chai/meyer. It’s too cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359542


Love! I never thought I wanted a cream bag til everyone started posting their Craie and nata bags!


----------



## JeanGranger

boboxu said:


> Tricolor mini kelly in nata/chai/meyer. It’s too cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359542


Very pretty


----------



## Fashionista2

fruitbythefoot said:


> Kelly 28 gold with ghw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5357976


Bag goals


----------



## foonyy

kenix_02 said:


> Attended Heritage leather event and my amazing SA offered this Box Kelly 25 and constance to go in Etoupe (no pics)
> View attachment 5358926


Amazing combo, your SA is an angel congratulation.


----------



## MDNYC

foonyy said:


> Beautiful bag my friend


Thank you!


----------



## texas87

shermes said:


> Omg congratulations!! I remember your first few posts when you had just met this SA what an Angel! So happy for you and most importantly happy anniversary!!


Thank you so much! It was an unexpected surprise!


----------



## surfer

MDNYC said:


> B25 Sellier Rose Pourpre PHW...yes!


Pics please!!


----------



## stylemeter

jenaywins said:


> Stunning. I have a tadelakt K25 in these same specs - SUPER similar look. It's one of my favourite bags I own. I suspect you will really get a lot of use and joy out of this one.


stunning!


----------



## surfer

Got until tmrw ro decide on this rouli mini in mauve sylvestre with shw in swift 
Any thoughts??


----------



## WKN

surfer said:


> Got until tmrw ro decide on this rouli mini in mauve sylvestre with shw in swift
> Any thoughts??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359892


I love Roulis and this is such a wonderful light "neutral" - I would take it and run!


----------



## surfer

WKN said:


> I love Roulis and this is such a wonderful light "neutral" - I would take it and run!


I just thought maybe i should wait for rghw or permabrass but I have no Intel


----------



## hopiko

surfer said:


> I just thought maybe i should wait for rghw or permabrass but I have no Intel


I am usually a gold girl but didn’t hesitate when I was offered my K28 in epsom MS with PHW.  MS is a cool purple/pink and looks amazing with silver!  If gold is a must have, then wait but definitely get one as the  Mini roulis is a great bag and you will ROCK it!




(Full disclosure:  This was a late 2021 offer!)


----------



## loopymoi

loopymoi said:


> Going to see it today, but will 99% say yes:
> 
> - Kelly 25, Sellier - Gold with GHW
> 
> This is my first BKC offer and it was totally unexpected. Haven't visited the store in a few months due to low stock and just being busy in general. My SA text me Saturday out of the blue and I was so excited. I already had a busy day Saturday so going to see and purchase the bag today.



As expected, I saw it yesterday evening and purchased. Gold wasn't on my list of colors, so I was slightly concerned about whether I would like the brown color, but the shade of the color itself was perfect and much more versatile. 

It has been drilled into my head that one should not mix blacks and browns, but I believe that the Gold will look even with an all black ensemble.


----------



## jenayb

loopymoi said:


> As expected, I saw it yesterday evening and purchased. Gold wasn't on my list of colors, so I was slightly concerned about whether I would like the brown color, but the shade of the color itself was perfect and much more versatile.
> 
> It has been drilled into my head that one should not mix blacks and browns, but I believe that the Gold will look even with an all black ensemble.



I wear my Gold pieces with black all the time. I actually think that black/brown colour combinations are quite chic. Congratulations!


----------



## kimwizzzuuu

Mission accomplished for the first half.


----------



## Kimina

lingnanmax said:


> Mission accomplished for the first half.
> View attachment 5360606


Wow wow wow! Amazing! Can you please share pics?


----------



## kmm88

lingnanmax said:


> Mission accomplished for the first half.
> View attachment 5360606


I’m so excited to see this!!!!


----------



## bkclove

lingnanmax said:


> Mission accomplished for the first half.
> View attachment 5360606


Amazing! Can’t wait to see pics if you decide to share!


----------



## kimwizzzuuu

bkclove said:


> Amazing! Can’t wait to see pics if you decide to share!


 There you go!


----------



## kenix_02

juejue said:


> My offer from the last year but to be counted as this year’s quota… BBK 25 phw. Such a true beauty! Thanks @ChicHappens. for your advice.
> 
> View attachment 5298924
> 
> 
> Also, I’ve got another offer for C18 Mauve RGHW. Absolutely yes! Can’t resist the purplish pink and decided to give up on Craie for this one.
> 
> View attachment 5298926


Wow we got offered the same Kelly at the heritage events! I also got offered a constance too but it’s to go in Etoupe!


----------



## bkclove

lingnanmax said:


> There you go!
> View attachment 5360699


What a dream come true! Thanks for sharing!

Now I’m patiently waiting in anticipation for the second half


----------



## petit

lingnanmax said:


> There you go!
> View attachment 5360699


Lovely one, congratulations! Thank you for sharing


----------



## hopiko

lingnanmax said:


> Mission accomplished for the first half.
> View attachment 5360606





lingnanmax said:


> There you go!
> View attachment 5360699


OMG!!!  CONGRATULATIONS!  I can't wait to see what the second half could be.  AMAZING!  Enjoy her in the best of health!  The color pattern on your bag is breath taking!


----------



## Fashionista2

hopiko said:


> OMG!!!  CONGRATULATIONS!  I can't wait to see what the second half could be.  AMAZING!  Enjoy her in the best of health!  The color pattern on your bag is breath taking!


YEsss! Congratulations


----------



## Fashionista2

I was offered the K28 sellier in box leather with gold hardware. She's such a lady.


----------



## Rhl2987

surfer said:


> I just thought maybe i should wait for rghw or permabrass but I have no Intel


I think that mini Roulis is so gorgeous! I don’t know that those hardwares were an option for this color and style but others might know better.


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Mini k in aqua/cobalt. Have a few days to decide


----------



## LovingTheOrange

surfer said:


> Got until tmrw ro decide on this rouli mini in mauve sylvestre with shw in swift
> Any thoughts??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359892


Yessss!! I love the roulis and this color is divine


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

Fashionista2 said:


> I was offered the K28 sellier in box leather with gold hardware. She's such a lady.


My absolute dream! Congratulations


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

jenaywins said:


> Kind of funny... my SA ended up calling me last night to offer this exact bag!



Haha did you take it? Sounds like they made a batch of this combo recently.


----------



## Avintage

kelly ado 22 rouge sellier/framboise in evercolor phw — Yes


----------



## MDNYC

surfer said:


> Pics please!!
> [/QUOTE
> Here it is


----------



## jenayb

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Haha did you take it? Sounds like they made a batch of this combo recently.



Yes! And agree there are some floating around for sure!


----------



## Fashionista2

Pamela Stylepop said:


> My absolute dream! Congratulations


Thank you !


----------



## debykf

Congratulations! I love this color in sellier!


----------



## foonyy

Nice choice of the twilly,  perfect match.


----------



## pkwc2

Black Box Birkin 25 Sellier in PHW, yes!!


----------



## kenix_02

pkwc2 said:


> Black Box Birkin 25 Sellier in PHW, yes!!


Congrats!! I just got mine last week in the exact same spec!! She’s gorgeous


----------



## YLJenniferfer

Got two dreamy bag offers - Mini Kelly Picnic in Gold, and Mini Lindy in Beton in ostrich leather

Definitely YES  Love my H fairy sooooo much


----------



## Summerof89

YLJenniferfer said:


> Got two dreamy bag offers - Mini Kelly Picnic in Gold, and Mini Lindy in Beton in ostrich leather
> 
> Definitely YES  Love my H fairy sooooo much


ahhhhh my dream bags!!! please share pics if you don't mind! HUGE congrats


----------



## YLJenniferfer

summer_mango said:


> Mini Kelly 2 in Vert armande in Ostrich with GHW - thinking about it…
> 
> I will prefer ostrich in Nata..or Vert armande in Epsom.. Such a hard one


Wow did you go take a look on how it looks like? My fd is offered with a mini lindy in the same colour and leather, but reference pics are so limited


----------



## stylemeter

YLJenniferfer said:


> Got two dreamy bag offers - Mini Kelly Picnic in Gold, and Mini Lindy in Beton in ostrich leather
> 
> Definitely YES  Love my H fairy sooooo much


wow ..congrats! can i ask ur city?


----------



## Luny_94

pkwc2 said:


> Black Box Birkin 25 Sellier in PHW, yes!!



STUNNING!    would you mind sharing pics and, if you don't mind, modshots?


----------



## Fashionista2

YLJenniferfer said:


> Got two dreamy bag offers - Mini Kelly Picnic in Gold, and Mini Lindy in Beton in ostrich leather
> 
> Definitely YES  Love my H fairy sooooo much


Wow! An absolute DREAM !


----------



## Fashionista2

pkwc2 said:


> Black Box Birkin 25 Sellier in PHW, yes!!


Definitely a unicorn


----------



## yukongolden

lingnanmax said:


> There you go!
> View attachment 5360699


Oh wow! Nice!


----------



## rinarox7

2022 has already been exciting 
Bolide 25 epsom black ghw - passed
Bolide 30 epsom black phw - passed
Picotin 22 clemence etoupe ghw - yes 
24/24 21 gold swift phw - yes 
Birkin 30 trench clemence ghw - of course! My first QB!!
Evelyn 29 etoupe phw - pass


----------



## Xthgirl

rinarox7 said:


> 2022 has already been exciting
> Bolide 25 epsom black ghw - passed
> Bolide 30 epsom black phw - passed
> Picotin 22 clemence etoupe ghw - yes
> 24/24 21 gold swift phw - yes
> Birkin 30 trench clemence ghw - of course! My first QB!!
> Evelyn 29 etoupe phw - pass


The trench B is a dream


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

Pinkfairyjade said:


> Mini k in aqua/cobalt. Have a few days to decide


Is cobalt back ????? OMG…my dream blue …


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

surfer said:


> Got until tmrw ro decide on this rouli mini in mauve sylvestre with shw in swift
> Any thoughts??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359892


The Mauve Silvestre with this hardware combo looks the best IMHO, you will love it!


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

Kelly Danse 2 in Rose Shocking and New Drag 22 ...both yes     in same 10 day period. 

Offers ( all in a 2 week period) Constance in Noir, Halzan in Gold, Mini Sac Roulis Menthe, sadly all passed. Not right color or style for me at the moment. 

The Constance in Noir,  of course is always perfection, but it's considered a quota bag in our H and so I'm eyeing something else


----------



## chloes3ra

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> Kelly Danse 2 in Rose Shocking and New Drag 22 ...both yes     in same 10 day period.
> 
> Offers ( all in a 2 week period) Constance in Noir, Halzan in Gold, Mini Sac Roulis Menthe, sadly all passed. Not right color or style for me at the moment.
> 
> The Constance in Noir,  of course is always perfection, but it's considered a quota bag in our H and so I'm eyeing something else



May I ask where you are geographically based? Halzan is on my wishlist!


----------



## foonyy

Yes to Kelly pochette mauve sylvestre in RGHW


----------



## Kimina

foonyy said:


> Yes to Kelly pochette mauve sylvestre in RGHW
> View attachment 5364576


That is simply divine! Congrats!


----------



## nashpoo

foonyy said:


> Yes to Kelly pochette mauve sylvestre in RGHW
> View attachment 5364576


this is STUNNING


----------



## MDNYC

foonyy said:


> Yes to Kelly pochette mauve sylvestre in RGHW
> View attachment 5364576


So pretty! Congrats my friend.


----------



## bkclove

foonyy said:


> Yes to Kelly pochette mauve sylvestre in RGHW
> View attachment 5364576


I love this! Congrats!


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

foonyy said:


> Yes to Kelly pochette mauve sylvestre in RGHW
> View attachment 5364576


congratulations


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

chloes3ra said:


> May I ask where you are geographically based? Halzan is on my wishlist!


USA


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> Kelly Danse 2 in Rose Shocking and New Drag 22 ...both yes     in same 10 day period.
> 
> Offers ( all in a 2 week period) Constance in Noir, Halzan in Gold, Mini Sac Roulis Menthe, sadly all passed. Not right color or style for me at the moment.
> 
> The Constance in Noir,  of course is always perfection, but it's considered a quota bag in our H and so I'm eyeing something else


----------



## Notorious Pink

foonyy said:


> Yes to Kelly pochette mauve sylvestre in RGHW
> View attachment 5364576


PERFECT COMBO!!!


----------



## Avintage

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> View attachment 5364828
> View attachment 5364829


 
Loving these bags! May I know the leather of your Drag? Is it something lightweight like evercolor?


----------



## TankerToad

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> Kelly Danse 2 in Rose Shocking and New Drag 22 ...both yes     in same 10 day period.
> 
> Offers ( all in a 2 week period) Constance in Noir, Halzan in Gold, Mini Sac Roulis Menthe, sadly all passed. Not right color or style for me at the moment.
> 
> The Constance in Noir,  of course is always perfection, but it's considered a quota bag in our H and so I'm eyeing something else


Agree about the Constance ! Pure classic - just added one to my collection- can’t go wrong with a Black Constance - but understand if it’s a quota bag for you that makes the decision more complicated


----------



## BirkinLover77

foonyy said:


> Yes to Kelly pochette mauve sylvestre in RGHW
> View attachment 5364576


Very Beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## filthyluxe

foonyy said:


> Yes to Kelly pochette mauve sylvestre in RGHW
> View attachment 5364576



Incredible!! I'm so envious -- enjoy that beautiful thanggg!


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

Avintage said:


> Loving these bags! May I know the leather of your Drag? Is it something lightweight like evercolor?


Yes  Evercolor


----------



## pkwc2

Luny_94 said:


> STUNNING!    would you mind sharing pics and, if you don't mind, modshots?


Posted in https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ermes-purchase.886190/page-2958#post-35082885


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

LovingTheOrange said:


> My SA told me the Birkin sellier is being discontinued! I’d say take the gris meyer


What, whoa, is that just in your geographical location?  I passed on a 30 gold B Sellier first week of March 2022 in USA. Since the Constance and anything with the word "Kelly" in it is considered a quota bag ( at least at my local H) I have to pass and be more selective in my choices LOL. I have 2 B selllier (which I absolutely love) already and had my heart set on a Kelly danse instead......as I was typing this I had sent a text to my SA asking if they were being  discontinued and the response was, "Not discontinued at the moment but getting super rare and limited to get your hands on."....hope that helps.


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

sunshinecheers said:


> B25 Epsom Sellier Blue Celeste GHW - BIG YES (this is a real unicorn  if I may say so myself.  Stunning baby blue that looks diff in diff lighting).
> K25 Mauve Slyvestre Swift PHW - No
> 
> View attachment 5356262


Congratulations beautiful and enjoy


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

corgimom11 said:


> I must have misheard the offer, it is shiny but I love the color and its exactly what I had hoped for.
> 
> View attachment 5357768


Congratulations  beautiful enjoy


----------



## Xthgirl

corgimom11 said:


> I must have misheard the offer, it is shiny but I love the color and its exactly what I had hoped for.
> 
> View attachment 5357768


May we know what color is this? And how much if you dont mind? Ty


----------



## nonotan

3degree said:


> I was offered to choose between 2 bags as my quota bag this year:
> 1. In and out birkin
> 2. Kelly pochette lizard ombre
> 
> ended up taking the lizard ombre, hope I made the right choice



I would do the same as you. Like ombre so much.


----------



## corgimom11

htxgirl said:


> May we know what color is this? And how much if you dont mind? Ty



Hi! color is bleu encre


----------



## nonotan

I was offered 3 bags in March 2022

- B25 in Rouge Ostrict GHW: No
- B25 in Purple togo GHW: No
- K25 Black touch lizard GHW: Yes


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

nonotan said:


> I was offered 3 bags in March 2022
> 
> - B25 in Rouge Ostrict GHW: No
> - B25 in Purple togo GHW: No
> - K25 Black touch lizard GHW: Yes


 
Do you know what purple it was with the b25 offer?


----------



## nonotan

EdgyBagsPlz said:


> Do you know what purple it was with the b25 offer?



I'm not very sure about the color but I think it's either anemone or Ultraviolet.


----------



## Clo_Clo

Long overdue but here it is! I love the color - it’s neutral but not boring and there’s such elegance to it!  Side to side with my new Chanel mini.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




Notorious Pink said:


> Oh, I NEEEEED to see this, please!!!


----------



## hheaven04

Not my offer, but to my fiancé, so happy with what he got for my birthday!! 

B30 rose pourpre shiny nilo croc


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

Kelly 28 alligator, passed 
Kelly to go wallet Rose shocking, said hell-0 yeah too


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> View attachment 5364828
> View attachment 5364829


 picked up matching Rose shocking wallet today


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

hheaven04 said:


> Not my offer, but to my fiancé, so happy with what he got for my birthday!!
> 
> B30 rose pourpre shiny nilo croc


Congratulations so beautiful..enjoy


----------



## hopiko

hheaven04 said:


> Not my offer, but to my fiancé, so happy with what he got for my birthday!!
> 
> B30 rose pourpre shiny nilo croc


Happy Birthday!  You have a wonderful fiancé!!  Enjoy!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

@hopiko CONGRATS on your MS! Omg stunning babe


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> @hopiko CONGRATS on your MS! Omg stunning babe


Thank you IF!  It is such a gorgeous color!  I got it on holiday at a boutique where I have a relationship….talk about amazing souvenir!  Like you, I love GHW but with this color, I think PHW is perfection (although GHW and RGHW are amazing too)!!!!

And to keep on topic, 2022 offers:
B25 Togo Craie GHW - Pass - want K25 in this combo
MK II in epsom Gold/GHW —— YES!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Have been obsessing over green bags lately...

Vert Verone/Graphite Verso in Novillo B25.... phw. Stunning!
Would you? Should I?


----------



## Clo_Clo

I would take it in a heartbeat!


----------



## Summerof89

Israeli_Flava said:


> Have been obsessing over green bags lately...
> 
> Vert Verone/Graphite Verso in Novillo B25.... phw. Stunning!
> Would you? Should I?


show us if you do, sounds amazinggggggggggggg


----------



## Naynaykilla

Israeli_Flava said:


> Have been obsessing over green bags lately...
> 
> Vert Verone/Graphite Verso in Novillo B25.... phw. Stunning!
> Would you? Should I?


Yes 100%


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

Ethengdurst said:


> Mini evelyne Rose Mexico - yes
> Mini C Matte Alligator Noir with Lizard buckle - tempting but no
> K28 Macassar, Miel, Ebene, Rose Extreme Alligator PHW - no
> Still holding off on a gold K/B


Rose Mexico, sounds lovely...enjoy dear. Good for you, hold out for what makes your heart sing


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> Have been obsessing over green bags lately...
> 
> Vert Verone/Graphite Verso in Novillo B25.... phw. Stunning!
> Would you? Should I?


OMG, sounds gorgeous!  DO IT!!…and post pictures


----------



## girlbag

Hi Ladies, I would like to get your opinion for constance to go in blue glacier. Do you think I should get it? Thank you.


----------



## sunshinecheers

girlbag said:


> Hi Ladies, I would like to get your opinion for constance to go in blue glacier. Do you think I should get it? Thank you.


Hi dear! That’s a lovely offer but I sense some apprehension on your end. May I ask what’s holding you back? Is it because you wanted another item and your SA offered a CTG or you’re not sure about the colour?


----------



## girlbag

sunshinecheers said:


> Hi dear! That’s a lovely offer but I sense some apprehension on your end. May I ask what’s holding you back? Is it because you wanted another item and your SA offered a CTG or you’re not sure about the colour?


I love ctg but I am not sure about the color. Thank you for your reply.


----------



## sunshinecheers

girlbag said:


> I love ctg but I am not sure about the color. Thank you for your reply.


Bleu Glacier is a lovely neutral greyish baby blue tone. You can wear it in spring/summer and winter all the same, especially if it comes with PHW. Go for it gal!


----------



## steffysstyle

girlbag said:


> I love ctg but I am not sure about the color. Thank you for your reply.



Agree with @sunshinecheers I have a mini Kelly in bleu glacier and it's honestly one of my favourite neutrals.


----------



## ArielS

girlbag said:


> Hi Ladies, I would like to get your opinion for constance to go in blue glacier. Do you think I should get it? Thank you.


Blue glacier is my no.1 wish list colour! It’s very classy light greyish blue and also blueish grey! I’ve got a Kelly wallet and still want mk or c18.
 Do you have any colour in mind for Constance to go?


----------



## ArielS

steffysstyle said:


> Agree with @sunshinecheers I have a mini Kelly in bleu glacier and it's honestly one of my favourite neutrals.
> 
> View attachment 5369456


Looks so nice with white shirt and jeans! Is this you? You look like a model!!


----------



## sunshinecheers

Israeli_Flava said:


> Have been obsessing over green bags lately...
> 
> Vert Verone/Graphite Verso in Novillo B25.... phw. Stunning!
> Would you? Should I?


100% - the bright jade green that goes so well with PHW + verso


----------



## steffysstyle

ArielS said:


> Looks so nice with white shirt and jeans! Is this you? You look like a model!!



Thanks! Yes, it's me


----------



## girlbag

sunshinecheers said:


> Bleu Glacier is a lovely neutral greyish baby blue tone. You can wear it in spring/summer and winter all the same, especially if it comes with PHW. Go for it gal!


Yes it is in PHW in evercolor leather.


----------



## girlbag

steffysstyle said:


> Agree with @sunshinecheers I have a mini Kelly in bleu glacier and it's honestly one of my favourite neutrals.
> 
> View attachment 5369456


You look stunning especially with your mk


----------



## sunshinecheers

girlbag said:


> Yes it is in PHW in evercolor leather.


I just collected my CTG in Mauve Sylvestre Epsom PHW. Waited slightly more than a month for her. Can’t thank my H fairy enough. 

If you really don’t have the feels for Bleu Glacier one, maybe just wait it out for another combo that you fancy!


----------



## nonotan

sunshinecheers said:


> I just collected my CTG in Mauve Sylvestre Epsom PHW. Waited slightly more than a month for her. Can’t thank my H fairy enough.
> 
> If you really don’t have the feels for Bleu Glacier one, maybe just wait it out for another combo that you fancy!


 
I Love this color so much. So nice and sweet. Congratulations on yr new bag. Huhuhu


----------



## nonotan

steffysstyle said:


> Agree with @sunshinecheers I have a mini Kelly in bleu glacier and it's honestly one of my favourite neutrals.
> 
> View attachment 5369456



After seeing yr picture. I put down this color in my wishlist. Hope that my SA will offer it to me next time. Thank you for yr pic and the name of it.


----------



## bkclove

sunshinecheers said:


> I just collected my CTG in Mauve Sylvestre Epsom PHW. Waited slightly more than a month for her. Can’t thank my H fairy enough.
> 
> If you really don’t have the feels for Bleu Glacier one, maybe just wait it out for another combo that you fancy!


This is adorable, worth the wait!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> What, whoa, is that just in your geographical location?  I passed on a 30 gold B Sellier first week of March 2022 in USA. Since the Constance and anything with the word "Kelly" in it is considered a quota bag ( at least at my local H) I have to pass and be more selective in my choices LOL. I have 2 B selllier (which I absolutely love) already and had my heart set on a Kelly danse instead......as I was typing this I had sent a text to my SA asking if they were being  discontinued and the response was, "Not discontinued at the moment but getting super rare and limited to get your hands on."....hope that helps.


She said discontinued, but I think your SA’s answer is much more plausible!


----------



## thelilachour

steffysstyle said:


> Agree with @sunshinecheers I have a mini Kelly in bleu glacier and it's honestly one of my favourite neutrals.
> 
> View attachment 5369456



perfect!!!


on topic 2022 bag offers:
HAC 40 noir togo PHW - pass
KP noir epsom RGHW - pass
KP noir swift GHW - yes!


----------



## Avintage

non QB offers:
L26 rouge grenat evercolor
L26 bleu royal evercolor


----------



## loveforbeauty

Non QB offer: New Drag 22 in gold: Pass


----------



## girlbag

sunshinecheers said:


> I just collected my CTG in Mauve Sylvestre Epsom PHW. Waited slightly more than a month for her. Can’t thank my H fairy enough.
> 
> If you really don’t have the feels for Bleu Glacier one, maybe just wait it out for another combo that you fancy!


I decided to get it thank you for your advise. The ctg you bought is so beautiful congrats.


----------



## keirii

omg omg never thought it would happen. my first qb offer!! omg 
B30 Noir Chevre PHW - yes yes!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

loveforbeauty said:


> Non QB offer: New Drag 22 in gold: Pass


I love that bag!!! so cute!


----------



## sunshinecheers

girlbag said:


> I decided to get it thank you for your advise. The ctg you bought is so beautiful congrats.


I think it was @steffysstyle and @ArielS who helped seal the deal by so generously sharing the pics of their MK & Kelly wallet in Bleu Glacier. So stunning right! I’m so happy for you! Congrats on your CTG!


----------



## mp4

keirii said:


> omg omg never thought it would happen. my first qb offer!! omg
> B30 Noir Chevre PHW - yes yes!



if the offer is chèvre,thats quite the unicorn for your first QB offer.  Congrats!


----------



## keirii

mp4 said:


> if the offer is chèvre,thats quite the unicorn for your first QB offer.  Congrats!


 Thank you!!! I've been on cloud 9. So crazy omg I'm so happy lol


----------



## sad16480

So in love!!!  Picked her up today.
B30 Togo Rouge Grenat w/ PHW.


----------



## ArielS

girlbag said:


> I decided to get it thank you for your advise. The ctg you bought is so beautiful congrats.


Great decision! Please share pic when you get it!


----------



## Ally ambrosio

Shall we play this game again?

Wellll…. Since the “opening” of my wishlist, May 2021 (mind you!)
 I’ve got a total of….

 “Drums roll….”

Zero offers throughout the year  Yay
Quite impressive from my SA!
She must ADORE me 

Now April 2022 (almost a year) to be exact… 11 months after…
Guess what? 
Still zero offers


----------



## Summerof89

ML blue pale with ghw in tc - yes


----------



## Cool Gal

Sorry for being OOT, are Blue Pale and Bleu Glacier so similar in color? Light greyish blue? Both of them are gorgeous tho


----------



## Summerof89

Cool Gal said:


> Sorry for being OOT, are Blue Pale and Bleu Glacier so similar in color? Light greyish blue? Both of them are gorgeous tho


I borrowed an image from RED, the ML is blue pale and the MK is blue glacier. When I first saw my blue pale ML I actually thought it was gris perle


----------



## mesh123

Summerof89 said:


> I borrowed an image from RED, the ML is blue pale and the MK is blue glacier. When I first saw my blue pale ML I actually thought it was gris perle
> View attachment 5371663


I love Blue pale I can’t wait for spring so I can start using it


----------



## carolle

Kelly 28 retourne togo craie. My SA called my husband on March 24 that this was coming in. He said yes right away. It arrived April 1 and got picked up today .




View attachment 5371707


----------



## Pampelmuse

mesh123 said:


> I love Blue pale I can’t wait for spring so I can start using it


Hi! I have a K 28 in bleu pâle. Happy with it, but so scared of getting it dirty. I sprayed it with protectionspray, but still… Does anyone have a tipp onhow to maintain it?


----------



## girlbag

CTG in evercolor blue glacier. Ladies thank you for your advises. I made the right decision it is so beautiful.


----------



## ArielS

girlbag said:


> CTG in evercolor blue glacier. Ladies thank you for your advises. I made the right decision it is so beautiful.


She so classy! Congratulations!!


----------



## bkclove

girlbag said:


> CTG in evercolor blue glacier. Ladies thank you for your advises. I made the right decision it is so beautiful.


Looks like the right decision to me! Congrats!


----------



## steffysstyle

girlbag said:


> CTG in evercolor blue glacier. Ladies thank you for your advises. I made the right decision it is so beautiful.



It is gorgeous


----------



## *SL*

C18 mauve sylvestre chèvre rghw - yes!


----------



## Chrismin

sad16480 said:


> So in love!!!  Picked her up today.
> B30 Togo Rouge Grenat w/ PHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371519
> View attachment 5371520


wow what is the color? looks so different in the two pictures! beautiful


----------



## Chrismin

oh sorry didnt see the text -- love it !



Chrismin said:


> wow what is the color? looks so different in the two pictures! beautiful


----------



## RAAAAV

Sorry I tried to post this earlier. First offer for 2022.


----------



## Book Worm

RAAAAV said:


> Sorry I tried to post this earlier. First offer for 2022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372402
> View attachment 5372402


Stunning


----------



## foonyy

Summerof89 said:


> ML blue pale with ghw in tc - yes
> 
> View attachment 5371617


Gorgeous


----------



## Israeli_Flava

I asked for green and my fairy delivered! 
I said yes!
Vert Verone/Graphite Verso in Novillo ... 
LOVE this leather. Super lightweight and takes color soooo well!


----------



## sad16480

Chrismin said:


> oh sorry didnt see the text -- love it !


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Hobbiezm

RAAAAV said:


> Sorry I tried to post this earlier. First offer for 2022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372402
> View attachment 5372402



I’m dead - congrats ! Can I ask if you got offered in Paris or elsewhere? gorgeous! ❤️


----------



## Xthgirl

RAAAAV said:


> Sorry I tried to post this earlier. First offer for 2022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372402
> View attachment 5372402


We have a winner


----------



## sunshinecheers

Israeli_Flava said:


> I asked for green and my fairy delivered!
> I said yes!
> Vert Verone/Graphite Verso in Novillo ...
> LOVE this leather. Super lightweight and takes color soooo well!
> 
> View attachment 5372410
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372411


Congrats dear! Even more beautiful than I imagined!


----------



## xxDxx

Israeli_Flava said:


> I asked for green and my fairy delivered!
> I said yes!
> Vert Verone/Graphite Verso in Novillo ...
> LOVE this leather. Super lightweight and takes color soooo well!
> 
> View attachment 5372410
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372411


So beautiful! Love Vert Verone!


----------



## RAAAAV

Hobbiezm said:


> I’m dead - congrats ! Can I ask if you got offered in Paris or elsewhere? gorgeous! ❤


Here in US


----------



## RAAAAV

Book Worm said:


> Stunning


Thank you


----------



## badgersmommy

Israeli_Flava said:


> I asked for green and my fairy delivered!
> I said yes!
> Vert Verone/Graphite Verso in Novillo ...
> LOVE this leather. Super lightweight and takes color soooo well!
> 
> View attachment 5372410
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372411


Congrats!!! Such a beautiful green and agree 100% with novillo.


----------



## badgersmommy

RAAAAV said:


> Sorry I tried to post this earlier. First offer for 2022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372402
> View attachment 5372402


Congrats on this beauty!


----------



## 880

@Israeli_Flava , what a gorgeous color combo! Cannot wait to see action pics! 



RAAAAV said:


> Sorry I tried to post this earlier. First offer for 2022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372402
> View attachment 5372402


Wow! Amazing! I am so happy for you! Wear in the best health and happiness! and, pls take lots of action pics if you are so inclined


----------



## Luny_94

Ally ambrosio said:


> Shall we play this game again?
> 
> Wellll…. Since the “opening” of my wishlist, May 2021 (mind you!)
> I’ve got a total of….
> 
> “Drums roll….”
> 
> Zero offers throughout the year  Yay
> Quite impressive from my SA!
> She must ADORE me
> 
> Now April 2022 (almost a year) to be exact… 11 months after…
> Guess what?
> Still zero offers



Dear Ally I hear you:  my SA seems to like me when we talk during our appointments, but now she doesn't even reply to my messages  I know that probably is not my fault and she is just busy but I wish this situation will get better soon 
Hope you will get your first offer asap


----------



## jenayb

RAAAAV said:


> Sorry I tried to post this earlier. First offer for 2022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372402
> View attachment 5372402



Gorgeous. Perfect way to start off 2022!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

B30 Framboise PHW - No. It's a super pretty, strong shade of red. Very "crispy" and "clean" and quite beautiful but a "no" for me.
K28 Blue Pale PHW - Yes! 
It's a very delicate, light color that reads light grey (to me) most of the time but you can definitely pull it more toward the blue. It's gonna look perfect with white, flowing Summer dresses...I have tried a couple of twillys on it and I think the color is so versatile you can wear it with almost anything. Such a pretty, happy Spring/Summer handbag! 

Awww...Summertime! Life is getting easier...

Here you see the olor being more grey...



And here it is very pale blue. It's just so lovely and makes me think about the Summer!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

RAAAAV said:


> Sorry I tried to post this earlier. First offer for 2022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372402
> View attachment 5372402




How cute is that?  Are those windows actual pockets? Is this Gris Perle?


----------



## Kimina

RAAAAV said:


> Sorry I tried to post this earlier. First offer for 2022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372402
> View attachment 5372402


Wow!! Drop dead gorgeous! Super congrats  !


----------



## eyedrll

MaryAndDogs said:


> B30 Framboise PHW - No. It's a super pretty, strong shade of red. Very "crispy" and "clean" and quite beautiful but a "no" for me.
> K28 Blue Pale PHW - Yes!
> It's a very delicate, light color that reads light grey (to me) most of the time but you can definitely pull it more toward the blue. It's gonna look perfect with white, flowing Summer dresses...I have tried a couple of twillys on it and I think the color is so versatile you can wear it with almost anything. Such a pretty, happy Spring/Summer handbag!
> 
> Awww...Summertime! Life is getting easier...
> 
> Here you see the olor being more grey...
> View attachment 5372781
> 
> 
> And here it is very pale blue. It's just so lovely and makes me think about the Summer!
> View attachment 5372782



I was recently offered B30 in Pale Blue and omg the color is more stunning than I imagined! Blue Brume was on my wishlist but truly I love Pale Blue so much more. Perfect with a white dress!


----------



## Fashionista2

RAAAAV said:


> Sorry I tried to post this earlier. First offer for 2022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372402
> View attachment 5372402


Iconic


----------



## Ally ambrosio

Luny_94 said:


> Dear Ally I hear you:  my SA seems to like me when we talk during our appointments, but now she doesn't even reply to my messages  I know that probably is not my fault and she is just busy but I wish this situation will get better soon
> Hope you will get your first offer asap


Same I swear!!! We chat so nicely when we are at the store and then since December, no answer to any of my txt not even Christmas or New year wishes  and I can’t believe that it’s peak season right now


----------



## michelle1109

keirii said:


> omg omg never thought it would happen. my first qb offer!! omg
> B30 Noir Chevre PHW - yes yes!


That's one of my dream bags! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Summerof89

MaryAndDogs said:


> B30 Framboise PHW - No. It's a super pretty, strong shade of red. Very "crispy" and "clean" and quite beautiful but a "no" for me.
> K28 Blue Pale PHW - Yes!
> It's a very delicate, light color that reads light grey (to me) most of the time but you can definitely pull it more toward the blue. It's gonna look perfect with white, flowing Summer dresses...I have tried a couple of twillys on it and I think the color is so versatile you can wear it with almost anything. Such a pretty, happy Spring/Summer handbag!
> 
> Awww...Summertime! Life is getting easier...
> 
> Here you see the olor being more grey...
> View attachment 5372781
> 
> 
> And here it is very pale blue. It's just so lovely and makes me think about the Summer!
> View attachment 5372782





eyedrll said:


> I was recently offered B30 in Pale Blue and omg the color is more stunning than I imagined! Blue Brume was on my wishlist but truly I love Pale Blue so much more. Perfect with a white dress!


Blue pale looks very similar to gris perle sometimes - which I love! congrats to you both


----------



## foonyy

Israeli_Flava said:


> I asked for green and my fairy delivered!
> I said yes!
> Vert Verone/Graphite Verso in Novillo ...
> LOVE this leather. Super lightweight and takes color soooo well!
> 
> View attachment 5372410
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372411


Congratulation on your beautiful bag.


----------



## foonyy

Somehow my excited emoji couldn't post, lol congratulations @MaryAndDogs.


----------



## AT032515

C24 gold ghw - pass
C24 etoupe ghw - yes!
I've been wanting a constance for years and am so excited


----------



## pie1510

My offers for the year so far, this is my first QB so Exciting! 

K25 sesame retourne PHW — pass
B25 cassis Togo GHW — still thinking, unsure about the colour but everything else is exactly what I asked for. Never seen Cassis before, been hunting for some irl pics of it


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Summerof89 said:


> Blue pale looks very similar to gris perle sometimes - which I love! congrats to you both



Thank you so much!

It is funny you should mention Gris Perle. I do have a Gris Perle Kelly 28 in matte croc. I will try to take and post a comparison pic over the next week. But the Gris Perle in Matte Croc is VERY sensitive. I neither baby nor do I abuse my bags but I have to say that Gris Perle in matte croc is a real challenge. Knowing what I know now, I would probably not order it again in exotic leather.


----------



## RAAAAV

Fashionista2 said:


> Iconic


Thank you


----------



## RAAAAV

Kimina said:


> Wow!! Drop dead gorgeous! Super congrats  !


Thank you


----------



## RAAAAV

jenaywins said:


> Gorgeous. Perfect way to start off 2022!


Thank yoy


----------



## RAAAAV

880 said:


> @Israeli_Flava , what a gorgeous color combo! Cannot wait to see action pics!
> 
> 
> Wow! Amazing! I am so happy for you! Wear in the best health and happiness! and, pls take lots of action pics if you are so inclined


 will do


----------



## RAAAAV

htxgirl said:


> We have a winner


----------



## jenalynmichelle

Dec 2021 B30 Black Epsom PHW - Pass
I already have b30 and k25 in black ghw

Feb 2022 Kelly Cut Geranium Doblis PHW - Pass 

March 2022 P18 Feu GHW - Yes 

April 2022 B30 Touch Framboise PHW - Pass 

Today Mini Lindy Rose Sakura Swift PHW - Yes


----------



## xxDxx

pie1510 said:


> My offers for the year so far, this is my first QB so Exciting!
> 
> K25 sesame retourne PHW — pass
> B25 cassis Togo GHW — still thinking, unsure about the colour but everything else is exactly what I asked for. Never seen Cassis before, been hunting for some irl pics of it


Please post a pic if you decide to get it! I‘m waiting for the same bag.


----------



## debykf

jenalynmichelle said:


> Dec 2021 B30 Black Epsom PHW - Pass
> I already have b30 and k25 in black ghw
> 
> Feb 2022 Kelly Cut Geranium Doblis PHW - Pass
> 
> March 2022 P18 Feu GHW - Yes
> 
> April 2022 B30 Touch Framboise PHW - Pass
> 
> Today Mini Lindy Rose Sakura Swift PHW - Yes


I would love to see picotin18 in Feu!!


----------



## waterlily112

jenalynmichelle said:


> Dec 2021 B30 Black Epsom PHW - Pass
> I already have b30 and k25 in black ghw
> 
> Feb 2022 Kelly Cut Geranium Doblis PHW - Pass
> 
> March 2022 P18 Feu GHW - Yes
> 
> April 2022 B30 Touch Framboise PHW - Pass
> 
> Today Mini Lindy Rose Sakura Swift PHW - Yes



OMG a mini Lindy in rose sakura sounds heavenly! Your SA must really love you with all these great offers, meanwhile I'm sitting here can't even get a text back from my SA


----------



## jenalynmichelle

debykf said:


> I would love to see picotin18 in Feu!!





It’s actually in PHW not gold. I was thinking about my B25 Feu in gold. He said that they’re removing this color in they’re color ways. (Not sure if it’s sure) but I love the color so much!!!


----------



## Summerof89

MaryAndDogs said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> It is funny you should mention Gris Perle. I do have a Gris Perle Kelly 28 in matte croc. I will try to take and post a comparison pic over the next week. But the Gris Perle in Matte Croc is VERY sensitive. I neither baby nor do I abuse my bags but I have to say that Gris Perle in matte croc is a real challenge. Knowing what I know now, I would probably not order it again in exotic leather.


oh yes please!!!!! GP in either togo or matte croc is actually on my wishlist! very much looking forward to this comparison pic =D


----------



## pie1510

xxDxx said:


> Please post a pic if you decide to get it! I‘m waiting for the same bag.


Will do! Going in to see it this weekend. Does anyone have any pics of Cassis out in the wild? So hard to find!


----------



## acrowcounted

pie1510 said:


> Will do! Going in to see it this weekend. Does anyone have any pics of Cassis out in the wild? So hard to find!


Looks like a whole batch of cassis B25s are hitting stores this week so if someone is in love with this combo, time to contact your SA!
This lovely person got one today and shared a short video for her sales post… Looks like Rouge Sellier with a tinge more purple.


----------



## debykf

jenalynmichelle said:


> View attachment 5373938
> 
> It’s actually in PHW not gold. I was thinking about my B25 Feu in gold. He said that they’re removing this color in they’re color ways. (Not sure if it’s sure) but I love the color so much!!!


I love this color too! Congrats on your wonderful offers!!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

acrowcounted said:


> Looks like a whole batch of cassis B25s are hitting stores this week so if someone is in love with this combo, time to contact your SA!
> This lovely person got one today and shared a short video for her sales post… Looks like Rouge Sellier with a tinge more purple.
> View attachment 5373954



Cassis looks way prettier with a much more purple undertone on shiny croc. I’m disappointed to see how the color looks on regular leather…


----------



## corgimom11

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Cassis looks way prettier with a much more purple undertone on shiny croc. I’m disappointed to see how the color looks on regular leather…



I've seen the swatch in person. It definitely has the purple undertone, but obviously not as overstated as it would be on an exotic leather. What I recall of it, felt definitely more purple than red for sure. It feels the picture above isn't the best reflective, which almost feels the case with most Hermes colors anyways


----------



## Nahreen

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Cassis looks way prettier with a much more purple undertone on shiny croc. I’m disappointed to see how the color looks on regular leather…


Agree, cassis in shiny croc is divine. Here in the regular leather it looks muted and not vibrant. Hopefully it is more vibrant in real life but most likely it will still not be as vibrant as in croc.


----------



## pie1510

Nahreen said:


> Agree, cassis in shiny croc is divine. Here in the regular leather it looks muted and not vibrant. Hopefully it is more vibrant in real life but most likely it will still not be as vibrant as in croc.


I’m actually hoping for it to be muted and deep. I’ve already got a bright pop in my rose pourpre GP so I’m hoping the Cassis could pass of as a deep neutral… still contemplating since of course, this wasn’t on my list. The other tricky part is how do I decline the offer in person (seeing as I already declined an offer over text)


----------



## 888Bee

Pick out this Evelyn Poche III 29 Clemence/Quad Rille Strap AB Cuivre/Capucin for my sister. She wasn't able to make the appointment with me. SA said it was limited piece. She loves it!


----------



## HermesLove416

Mini kelly - gold
Mini kelly etoupe
Mini kelly - black
Birkin 25 gold/ghw

I took black mini kelly Epsom with GHW


----------



## Mirame

B25 Sellier OL phw- pass
Mini bolide R9- yes
Kelly to go mysore black ghw- yes
K25 Togo black ghw- yes!
Didn’t take the b25 earlier in Feb because of the green undertone.


----------



## Bentley143

I was offered the color brume which was never on my wishlist but when I saw it I could not resist!
Brume cherve in a Kelly mini with gold hardware!!


----------



## Mirame

Sharing pics .


----------



## Cool Gal

I feel like this year we have a lot more Kelly in production than the Birkin, no?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mirame said:


> B25 Sellier OL phw- pass
> Mini bolide R9- yes



I’m not trying to be rude, but I have no idea what OL and R9 are. 
Except for 5P (because the name is “pink” which is generic), the colors are referred to by name. 
I’d love to know what you passed on and what you got (Is that lime?)


----------



## Meta

Notorious Pink said:


> I’m not trying to be rude, but I have no idea what OL and R9 are.
> Except for 5P (because the name is “pink” which is generic), the colors are referred to by name.
> I’d love to know what you passed on and what you got (Is that lime?)


0L = Gris Meyer
R9 = Jaune Bourgeon


----------



## Mirame

Notorious Pink said:


> I’m not trying to be rude, but I have no idea what OL and R9 are.
> Except for 5P (because the name is “pink” which is generic), the colors are referred to by name.
> I’d love to know what you passed on and what you got (Is that lime?)


Oh sorry OL/R9 are color codes
OL is Gris Meyer & Jaune Bourgeon (R9)


----------



## Mirame

Notorious Pink said:


> I’m not trying to be rude, but I have no idea what OL and R9 are.
> Except for 5P (because the name is “pink” which is generic), the colors are referred to by name.
> I’d love to know what you passed on and what you got (Is that lime?)


You can also find comprehensive list of code here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-leather-color-codes-no-chat.873872/


----------



## _kiki119_

Mirame said:


> You can also find comprehensive list of code here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-leather-color-codes-no-chat.873872/


good resource since most pf-ers refer to color name... hahaha I am terrible at remembering codes!

going off topics here - but I see most Hermes lovers in Asia speak more in color codes compared in N.America (me!) thou


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mirame said:


> You can also find comprehensive list of code here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-leather-color-codes-no-chat.873872/


Thank you for the link. 
Yes, here in the US, just in my experience, no one uses the codes. I’ve never heard anyone use them in a boutique or seen it on the website, either. I wonder why it’s different elsewhere. 

Back to topic. I was offered (and declined) a Mini Lindy in Rose Mexico.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Meta said:


> 0L = Gris Meyer
> R9 = Jaune Bourgeon


As always, *thank you*!


----------



## Book Worm

Mirame said:


> Sharing pics .


Love that sunny mini bolide..


----------



## anabella05

Mini kelly in Rose Confetti at Paris Sevres - yes!


----------



## ArielS

anabella05 said:


> Mini kelly in Rose Confetti at Paris Sevres - yes!


Wow!! Congratulations!! What leather / hardware? Is it verso by any chance?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

anabella05 said:


> Mini kelly in Rose Confetti at Paris Sevres - yes!


PERFECTION!!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Notorious Pink said:


> Thank you for the link.
> Yes, here in the US, just in my experience, no one uses the codes. I’ve never heard anyone use them in a boutique or seen it on the website, either. I wonder why it’s different elsewhere.
> 
> Back to topic. I was offered (and declined) a Mini Lindy in Rose Mexico.


True indeed!

RM!? Why did you say no???? That's an amazing offer babe 
OMGGGGG


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Notorious Pink said:


> Thank you for the link.
> Yes, here in the US, just in my experience, no one uses the codes. I’ve never heard anyone use them in a boutique or seen it on the website, either. I wonder why it’s different elsewhere.
> 
> Back to topic. I was offered (and declined) a Mini Lindy in Rose Mexico.



I think it’s because for many non English speakers in Asia, most of the H color names are not easy to pronounce/remember. I’m pretty sure many boutiques in Asia talk about colors in codes.


----------



## Crapples

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I think it’s because for many non English speakers in Asia, most of the H color names are not easy to pronounce/remember. I’m pretty sure many boutiques in Asia talk about colors in codes.


That’s fascinating. Didn’t know!


----------



## anabella05

ArielS said:


> Wow!! Congratulations!! What leather / hardware? Is it verso by any chance?



Thank you, Yes it is verso with the orange interior and palladium hw! I believe it's Chevre leather!


----------



## anabella05

Israeli_Flava said:


> PERFECTION!!!!!!! Congrats!



Thank you so much, I'm in love!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> True indeed!
> 
> RM!? Why did you say no???? That's an amazing offer babe
> OMGGGGG



Because I have a Rose Mexico B25 
TBH, once my SO arrives, I may have enough pink bags! 



OuiCestLaVie said:


> I think it’s because for many non English speakers in Asia, most of the H color names are not easy to pronounce/remember. I’m pretty sure many boutiques in Asia talk about colors in codes.



That makes a lot of sense!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Notorious Pink said:


> Because I have a Rose Mexico B25
> TBH, once my SO arrives, I may have enough pink bags!


That makes sense! 
Yea I have a feeling I know what u ordered


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> That makes sense!
> Yea I have a feeling I know what u ordered


Lol, it will surprise no one! I’m certain you know!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

RAAAAV said:


> Sorry I tried to post this earlier. First offer for 2022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372402
> View attachment 5372402


Can you share the price of this beauty?!


----------



## Nahreen

Notorious Pink said:


> Because I have a Rose Mexico B25
> TBH, once my SO arrives, I may have enough pink bags!
> 
> 
> 
> That makes a lot of sense!


Can we ever have enough of pink? Every time I go into H my eyes are drawn to their pink items. I keep telling myself no more pink scarves and I still continue buying them.


----------



## JeanGranger

Bentley143 said:


> I was offered the color brume which was never on my wishlist but when I saw it I could not resist!
> Brume cherve in a Kelly mini with gold hardware!!
> 
> View attachment 5374835
> 
> 
> View attachment 5374836


I’m in love


----------



## Orchidlady

My first Constance and also first rose gold hardware. C18 in etoupe epsom.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Kelly 25 GHW Cassis Veau Madame. I tried to capture the colour in different lighting. For me it certainly pops in this particular leather. The Swift and Evercolor bags on display were a bit more muted.


----------



## mp4

Notorious Pink said:


> Thank you for the link.
> Yes, here in the US, just in my experience, no one uses the codes. I’ve never heard anyone use them in a boutique or seen it on the website, either. I wonder why it’s different elsewhere.
> 
> Back to topic. I was offered (and declined) a Mini Lindy in Rose Mexico.



GHW or PHW dear???  Must text SA ASAP if PHW


----------



## plumeria23

kimwizzzuuu said:


> Mission accomplished for the first half.
> View attachment 5360606


Photos please!!!


----------



## plumeria23

nonotan said:


> I would do the same as you. Like ombre so much.


Photos please!!!


----------



## momoc

C24 veau madame in Gold with lizard buckle

did not realize this has a Gold version (previously had only seen black!) and as a huge lover of Gold it is a YES for me

edit: here’s a photo


----------



## Kpmb68

rachrach1017 said:


> Just got offered this baby today!
> B25 Bleu Saphir PHW. My very first birkin! I’m over the moon!!!!


Gorgeous- congratulations!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

pinkorchid20 said:


> Kelly 25 GHW Cassis Veau Madame. I tried to capture the colour in different lighting. For me it certainly pops in this particular leather. The Swift and Evercolor bags on display were a bit more muted.
> View attachment 5375935
> View attachment 5375936
> View attachment 5375937
> View attachment 5375938


Sooo stunning!!! This leather/color combo is IT! Congrats!!!


----------



## Kimina

Kpmb68 said:


> Gorgeous- congratulations!


Oooh can you post a pic? Love this color! Congrats!


----------



## nonotan

momoc said:


> C24 veau madame in Gold with lizard buckle
> 
> did not realize this has a Gold version (previously had only seen black!) and as a huge lover of Gold it is a YES for me
> 
> edit: here’s a photo
> 
> View attachment 5376384


it's beautiful


----------



## A.Ali

C18 Chai in epsom. An offer to my cousin


----------



## noegirl

momoc said:


> C24 veau madame in Gold with lizard buckle
> 
> did not realize this has a Gold version (previously had only seen black!) and as a huge lover of Gold it is a YES for me
> 
> edit: here’s a photo
> 
> View attachment 5376384


This is absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## jenayb

Sharing for anyone interested in this particular colour/skin combination. 

Beton Ostrich B25 picked up over the weekend. Also included in the photo, Nata Jige. Interesting comparison of the two colours.


----------



## debykf

jenaywins said:


> Sharing for anyone interested in this particular colour/skin combination.
> 
> Beton Ostrich B25 picked up over the weekend. Also included in the photo, Nata Jige. Interesting comparison of the two colours.
> 
> View attachment 5376921


Congrats on both of these gorgeous bags! I have never seen a jige in Nata and it’s beautiful!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

jenaywins said:


> Sharing for anyone interested in this particular colour/skin combination.
> 
> Beton Ostrich B25 picked up over the weekend. Also included in the photo, Nata Jige. Interesting comparison of the two colours.
> 
> View attachment 5376921



Congrats! Bag twins!


----------



## jenayb

debykf said:


> Congrats on both of these gorgeous bags! I have never seen a jige in Nata and it’s beautiful!



Thank you! I had not seen one previously, either - it is super beautiful! 



OuiCestLaVie said:


> Congrats! Bag twins!



I was (and am!!) so excited to be bag twins after my SA called and I recalled your gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## aisham

jenaywins said:


> Sharing for anyone interested in this particular colour/skin combination.
> 
> Beton Ostrich B25 picked up over the weekend. Also included in the photo, Nata Jige. Interesting comparison of the two colours.
> 
> View attachment 5376921


congratulations ! enjoy it in good health . Beton is my all time favorite color in all leathers . I've heard that b25s in ostrich are hard to come by lately , is that true ?

BTW , we are bag cousins, I was just offered a b25 in ostrich in Gris Perle GHW .


----------



## DolceDolce

I got my first quota bag offer on April 1st, picked it up on April 4th and it is beyond anything I could have ever wished for, especially for my first Birkin. It’s a tricky color to capture in photos but in person, it has a warm, beautiful caramel coloring to it
B30 Ostrich Touch with Alligator in Tabac Camel with GHW


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

DolceDolce said:


> I got my first quota bag offer on April 1st, picked it up on April 4th and it is beyond anything I could have ever wished for, especially for my first Birkin. It’s a tricky color to capture in photos but in person, it has a warm, beautiful caramel coloring to it
> B30 Ostrich Touch with Alligator in Tabac Camel with GHW
> 
> View attachment 5377076
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377081


Holy cow this is stunning!!! Congrats!


----------



## DolceDolce

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Holy cow this is stunning!!! Congrats!


Thank you so much! It was definitely love at first sight


----------



## Fashionista2

DolceDolce said:


> I got my first quota bag offer on April 1st, picked it up on April 4th and it is beyond anything I could have ever wished for, especially for my first Birkin. It’s a tricky color to capture in photos but in person, it has a warm, beautiful caramel coloring to it
> B30 Ostrich Touch with Alligator in Tabac Camel with GHW
> 
> View attachment 5377076
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377081


This bag is so special and beautiful! Congrats


----------



## tinkerbell68

DolceDolce said:


> I got my first quota bag offer on April 1st, picked it up on April 4th and it is beyond anything I could have ever wished for, especially for my first Birkin. It’s a tricky color to capture in photos but in person, it has a warm, beautiful caramel coloring to it
> B30 Ostrich Touch with Alligator in Tabac Camel with GHW
> 
> View attachment 5377076
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377081


So stunning! Enjoy and congrats!


----------



## nicole0612

jenaywins said:


> Sharing for anyone interested in this particular colour/skin combination.
> 
> Beton Ostrich B25 picked up over the weekend. Also included in the photo, Nata Jige. Interesting comparison of the two colours.
> 
> View attachment 5376921


Even more beautiful than I imagined! You deserve the very best


----------



## pie1510

pie1510 said:


> My offers for the year so far, this is my first QB so Exciting!
> 
> K25 sesame retourne PHW — pass
> B25 cassis Togo GHW — still thinking, unsure about the colour but everything else is exactly what I asked for. Never seen Cassis before, been hunting for some irl pics of it


Update! I accepted the offer, B25 Cassis Togo GHW. The colour is so beautiful irl… my SA did say that in exotic leathers the colour is a lot more vibrant. I love the deep purple, could almost pass of as a neutral. Different in every light.

So excited it’s my first birkin!! Never would have thought it’d be purple but I fell in love fast! My SA said we’ll get a light colour neutral next time


----------



## xxDxx

pie1510 said:


> Will do! Going in to see it this weekend. Does anyone have any pics of Cassis out in the wild? So hard to find!


Just saw your pic! So beautiful congrats  Can‘t wait to receive mine!


----------



## pinkorchid20

Israeli_Flava said:


> Sooo stunning!!! This leather/color combo is IT! Congrats!!!


Thank you, dear. I am very thrilled and the color is exactly what I hoped it would be.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jenaywins said:


> Sharing for anyone interested in this particular colour/skin combination.
> 
> Beton Ostrich B25 picked up over the weekend. Also included in the photo, Nata Jige. Interesting comparison of the two colours.
> 
> View attachment 5376921


MAGICAL Birdie babe!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

pie1510 said:


> Update! I accepted the offer, B25 Cassis Togo GHW. The colour is so beautiful irl… my SA did say that in exotic leathers the colour is a lot more vibrant. I love the deep purple, could almost pass of as a neutral. Different in every light.
> 
> So excited it’s my first birkin!! Never would have thought it’d be purple but I fell in love fast! My SA said we’ll get a light colour neutral next time
> View attachment 5377252


She's such a beauty! I much prefer this over raisin as it doesn't seem to have any brown undertones. Is that right?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

DolceDolce said:


> I got my first quota bag offer on April 1st, picked it up on April 4th and it is beyond anything I could have ever wished for, especially for my first Birkin. It’s a tricky color to capture in photos but in person, it has a warm, beautiful caramel coloring to it
> B30 Ostrich Touch with Alligator in Tabac Camel with GHW
> 
> View attachment 5377076
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377081


THUD. 
(((I just fainted)))


----------



## Avintage

C18 in box leather PHW!

Contemplating whether to get since I have something with similar combo.. Drooling for the box leather though


----------



## Notorious Pink

mp4 said:


> GHW or PHW dear???  Must text SA ASAP if PHW


Sorry! It was PHW


----------



## Notorious Pink

Orchidlady said:


> My first Constance and also first rose gold hardware. C18 in etoupe epsom.



Beautiful combo!!!



pinkorchid20 said:


> Kelly 25 GHW Cassis Veau Madame. I tried to capture the colour in different lighting. For me it certainly pops in this particular leather. The Swift and Evercolor bags on display were a bit more muted.
> View attachment 5375935
> View attachment 5375936
> View attachment 5375937
> View attachment 5375938





pie1510 said:


> Update! I accepted the offer, B25 Cassis Togo GHW. The colour is so beautiful irl… my SA did say that in exotic leathers the colour is a lot more vibrant. I love the deep purple, could almost pass of as a neutral. Different in every light.
> 
> So excited it’s my first birkin!! Never would have thought it’d be purple but I fell in love fast! My SA said we’ll get a light colour neutral next time
> View attachment 5377252



I’ve gotta say, I’m loving this color, too. I think @Israeli_Flava is right, it’s like raisin without the brown undertones. A new contender for me!


----------



## jenayb

Avintage said:


> C18 in box leather PHW!
> 
> Contemplating whether to get since I have something with similar combo.. Drooling for the box leather though



Box should always be an immediate yes IMO.


----------



## bkclove

DolceDolce said:


> I got my first quota bag offer on April 1st, picked it up on April 4th and it is beyond anything I could have ever wished for, especially for my first Birkin. It’s a tricky color to capture in photos but in person, it has a warm, beautiful caramel coloring to it
> B30 Ostrich Touch with Alligator in Tabac Camel with GHW
> 
> View attachment 5377076
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377081


WOW!!!


----------



## bkclove

pie1510 said:


> Update! I accepted the offer, B25 Cassis Togo GHW. The colour is so beautiful irl… my SA did say that in exotic leathers the colour is a lot more vibrant. I love the deep purple, could almost pass of as a neutral. Different in every light.
> 
> So excited it’s my first birkin!! Never would have thought it’d be purple but I fell in love fast! My SA said we’ll get a light colour neutral next time
> View attachment 5377252


Very pretty color on Togo!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Notorious Pink said:


> I’ve gotta say, I’m loving this color, too. I think @Israeli_Flava is right, it’s like raisin without the brown undertones. A new contender for me!


ruh roh


----------



## SugarMama

Rose pourpre B25 sellier in madame leather with phw.  Twinsies with @MDNYC (who was also so kind to share extra pics with me before I was able to pick mine up. Thanks again ).


----------



## surfer

SugarMama said:


> Rose pourpre B25 sellier in madame leather with phw.  Twinsies with @MDNYC (who was also so kind to share extra pics with me before I was able to pick mine up. Thanks again ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377792


Ooh I didn't know they are still making rose poupre! Congrats hun is it from the boutique?


----------



## SugarMama

surfer said:


> Ooh I didn't know they are still making rose poupre! Congrats hun is it from the boutique?


I didn’t know either!  Neither did my SA lol.  Yes fresh from the boutique. Picked her up last week.


----------



## bkclove

SugarMama said:


> Rose pourpre B25 sellier in madame leather with phw.  Twinsies with @MDNYC (who was also so kind to share extra pics with me before I was able to pick mine up. Thanks again ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377792


Love this! What a nice spring/summer color!


----------



## Book Worm

SugarMama said:


> Rose pourpre B25 sellier in madame leather with phw.  Twinsies with @MDNYC (who was also so kind to share extra pics with me before I was able to pick mine up. Thanks again ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377792


That is a gorgeous color!


----------



## MDNYC

SugarMama said:


> Rose pourpre B25 sellier in madame leather with phw.  Twinsies with @MDNYC (who was also so kind to share extra pics with me before I was able to pick mine up. Thanks again ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377792


Congrats! Bag and blanket twins.


----------



## Ladybaga

pie1510 said:


> Update! I accepted the offer, B25 Cassis Togo GHW. The colour is so beautiful irl… my SA did say that in exotic leathers the colour is a lot more vibrant. I love the deep purple, could almost pass of as a neutral. Different in every light.
> 
> So excited it’s my first birkin!! Never would have thought it’d be purple but I fell in love fast! My SA said we’ll get a light colour neutral next time
> View attachment 5377252


This is such a lovely purple! I also love your rodeo pegase, too. A perfect complement to your GORGEOUS bag!!! (Seriously, that match is fantastic!) Congrats on your new bag!!!!


----------



## Summerof89

SugarMama said:


> Rose pourpre B25 sellier in madame leather with phw.  Twinsies with @MDNYC (who was also so kind to share extra pics with me before I was able to pick mine up. Thanks again ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377792


OMG I'm in love!!!!!!! I wish they did RP with ghw too. Congrats


----------



## SugarMama

MDNYC said:


> Congrats! Bag and blanket twins.


woohoo!! 



Summerof89 said:


> OMG I'm in love!!!!!!! I wish they did RP with ghw too. Congrats


You never know!  I thought RP was rested and I was wrong!  Maybe sellier with ghw will come up next!



Book Worm said:


> That is a gorgeous color!


Madame leather takes up RP so nicely!


----------



## SugarMama

bkclove said:


> Love this! What a nice spring/summer color!


Thanks!


----------



## Avintage

jenaywins said:


> Box should always be an immediate yes IMO.



I know right! Feels like if I decline I'm going to regret it more  
But I do see a slight increase in heritage leather offers (barenia faou and smooth too)


----------



## Chanelandco

SugarMama said:


> Rose pourpre B25 sellier in madame leather with phw.  Twinsies with @MDNYC (who was also so kind to share extra pics with me before I was able to pick mine up. Thanks again ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377792


Congratulations.
It is so beautiful. Wear it in good health .


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

SugarMama said:


> Rose pourpre B25 sellier in madame leather with phw.  Twinsies with @MDNYC (who was also so kind to share extra pics with me before I was able to pick mine up. Thanks again ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377792


Oh my god, I'm dead. It's incredible, and love that it's not epsom and phw!! I love RP and was sad I missed my shot.


----------



## SugarMama

Chanelandco said:


> Congratulations.
> It is so beautiful. Wear it in good health .


Thank you



EdgyBagsPlz said:


> Oh my god, I'm dead. It's incredible, and love that it's not epsom and phw!! I love RP and was sad I missed my shot.


Thank you!  Keep the faith. I just picked this up so you have a chance!


----------



## Jadpe

K25 in black box with GHW YES! First offer and it's my dream bag


----------



## WingNut

DolceDolce said:


> I got my first quota bag offer on April 1st, picked it up on April 4th and it is beyond anything I could have ever wished for, especially for my first Birkin. It’s a tricky color to capture in photos but in person, it has a warm, beautiful caramel coloring to it
> B30 Ostrich Touch with Alligator in Tabac Camel with GHW
> 
> View attachment 5377076
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377081


This.Is.Amazing.  *thud*    

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Newtohermes1234

Mini kelly vert jade ghw: Pass 

Hope I don’t regret this, but it’s just too bright for me! I’m sure I’ll be waiting a while for another mini Kelly offer


----------



## tinkerbell68

Newtohermes1234 said:


> Mini kelly vert jade ghw: Pass
> 
> Hope I don’t regret this, but it’s just too bright for me! I’m sure I’ll be waiting a while for another mini Kelly offer


It sounds as if you might have regretted accepting it…if it was too bright, you would have found yourself not carrying it…definitely worth waiting for the bag you want.


----------



## Newtohermes1234

tinkerbell68 said:


> It sounds as if you might have regretted accepting it…if it was too bright, you would have found yourself not carrying it…definitely worth waiting for the bag you want.


Thanks! It was definitely difficult to pass on as I’ve been wanting to add this style for a while now. Will just have to be patient a little while longer!


----------



## gigimarie

DolceDolce said:


> I got my first quota bag offer on April 1st, picked it up on April 4th and it is beyond anything I could have ever wished for, especially for my first Birkin. It’s a tricky color to capture in photos but in person, it has a warm, beautiful caramel coloring to it
> B30 Ostrich Touch with Alligator in Tabac Camel with GHW
> 
> View attachment 5377076
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377081


That is Gorgeous!  Congratulations!


----------



## girlhasbags

gigimarie said:


> That is Gorgeous!  Congratulations!


ONE word "WOW"!!!!!!! what a beauty


----------



## Mari_Roma

Just offered K25 black box with GHW  Will be my first QB ever))) Still in doubt if accept the offer because I’m afraid the box K will be very delicate and very dressy bag … My choice was swift with PHW … would you accept?


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

Mari_Roma said:


> Just offered K25 black box with GHW  Will be my first QB ever))) Still in doubt if accept the offer because I’m afraid the box K will be very delicate and very dressy bag … My choice was swift with PHW … would you accept?


In a heartbeat, that's my dream bag!


----------



## lifegetsbetterwithh

Mari_Roma said:


> Just offered K25 black box with GHW  Will be my first QB ever))) Still in doubt if accept the offer because I’m afraid the box K will be very delicate and very dressy bag … My choice was swift with PHW … would you accept?


This is for sure a very special and beautiful combination. I believe box can easily be dressed down and then looks very effortless and cool.
For me, the bigger question would be: what is your intended use for the K? Box is delicate with rain, it can cause blisters which cannot be fixed in the spa. Hence for me, it would never be a ride-or-die. If you are fine with using it only when you are sure there is no rain, go for it.  If you find the lack of versatility difficult, I would politely decline and tell your SA. I am a firm believer in waiting for what you want. I have never felt that being honest with my SA worked to my disadvantage. A few weeks or months later, I usually got another offer. HTH, good lock with your decision!


----------



## Mari_Roma

lifegetsbetterwithh said:


> This is for sure a very special and beautiful combination. I believe box can easily be dressed down and then looks very effortless and cool.
> For me, the bigger question would be: what is your intended use for the K? Box is delicate with rain, it can cause blisters which cannot be fixed in the spa. Hence for me, it would never be a ride-or-die. If you are fine with using it only when you are sure there is no rain, go for it.  If you find the lack of versatility difficult, I would politely decline and tell your SA. I am a firm believer in waiting for what you want. I have never felt that being honest with my SA worked to my disadvantage. A few weeks or months later, I usually got another offer. HTH, good lock with your decision!


thank you a lot! Yes my big doubt is if I’ll receive an other offer if decline this one being not a vip client  Actually you’re right K should be the dream bag and not a compromise!


Pamela Stylepop said:


> In a heartbeat, that's my dream bag!


ooo thank you, I hope you’ll get the same offer very soon! Seems they are in production again


----------



## Nahreen

Mari_Roma said:


> thank you a lot! Yes my big doubt is if I’ll receive an other offer if decline this one being not a vip client  Actually you’re right K should be the dream bag and not a compromise!
> 
> ooo thank you, I hope you’ll get the same offer very soon! Seems they are in production again


If you are not sure, I suggest you decline. I think you should thank your SA for the offer, and that you appreciate him/her thinking of you. Also explain to your SA the reason for you declining. Let the bag go to someone who has been dreaming about this bag combo. I am sure they will offer you another one and in a combo you prefer.


----------



## IchHabeHunger

tricolor K25 in Nata, Chai and Gris Meyer! Yes Yes Yes!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Mari_Roma said:


> Just offered K25 black box with GHW  Will be my first QB ever))) Still in doubt if accept the offer because I’m afraid the box K will be very delicate and very dressy bag … My choice was swift with PHW … would you accept?


That's quite a first offer!
Would I take it as a first QB?
No. Although it is pretty.. it is toooooo pretty for me. I'd die when I got the first scratch.
I need something more carefree. This bag is quite fussy/dressy/stressy so no... I'd wait.
If they offered you THIS gem... you will get another offer babe.


----------



## Book Worm

Mari_Roma said:


> Just offered K25 black box with GHW  Will be my first QB ever))) Still in doubt if accept the offer because I’m afraid the box K will be very delicate and very dressy bag … My choice was swift with PHW … would you accept?





Israeli_Flava said:


> That's quite a first offer!
> Would I take it as a first QB?
> No. Although it is pretty.. it is toooooo pretty for me. I'd die when I got the first scratch.
> I need something more carefree. This bag is quite fussy/dressy/stressy so no... I'd wait.
> If they offered you THIS gem... you will get another offer babe.


I understand your doubts and share Israeli_Falva's opinion that the leather and bag are TOO pretty and dressy for a 1st offer. I love to admire it on someone else.
My reasons being that I have a more casual style and my needs from my 1st bag were that it be a workhorse and not require a lot of babying so I can enjoy it to the fullest.
I don't think this will impact your future offers, on the contrary I feel it gives your SA a better assessment of your current needs for a 1st bag.
Good Luck. I hope you make the right choice for you.


----------



## girlhasbags

Mari_Roma said:


> Just offered K25 black box with GHW  Will be my first QB ever))) Still in doubt if accept the offer because I’m afraid the box K will be very delicate and very dressy bag … My choice was swift with PHW … would you accept?


Omg YES


----------



## mamakay

Mari_Roma said:


> Just offered K25 black box with GHW  Will be my first QB ever))) Still in doubt if accept the offer because I’m afraid the box K will be very delicate and very dressy bag … My choice was swift with PHW … would you accept?


My Dream bag!!!! Are you in the US? Hope you take it  hehe


----------



## Mari_Roma

mamakay said:


> My Dream bag!!!! Are you in the US? Hope you take it  hehe


Thank you! Europe (Roma)


----------



## plumeria23

DolceDolce said:


> I got my first quota bag offer on April 1st, picked it up on April 4th and it is beyond anything I could have ever wished for, especially for my first Birkin. It’s a tricky color to capture in photos but in person, it has a warm, beautiful caramel coloring to it
> B30 Ostrich Touch with Alligator in Tabac Camel with GHW
> 
> View attachment 5377076
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377081


Stunning!!


----------



## tonkamama

Mari_Roma said:


> Just offered K25 black box with GHW  Will be my first QB ever))) Still in doubt if accept the offer because I’m afraid the box K will be very delicate and very dressy bag … My choice was swift with PHW … would you accept?


If you are in doubt, don’t take it.  Box leather is pretty to look at but not easy and worry free to use.


----------



## showgratitude

Mari_Roma said:


> Just offered K25 black box with GHW  Will be my first QB ever))) Still in doubt if accept the offer because I’m afraid the box K will be very delicate and very dressy bag … My choice was swift with PHW … would you accept?


It will be a yes for me! That is a beautiful bag! Nowadays (with lesser offers, more people wanting their items, and production issues..not to forget higher SA turnover rate) with H, I'd rather regret buying it and not really loving it afterwards.. than not buying it then realizing that I truly love it! The first issue is easier to fix. But that is just me. Hope you will be happy with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## mmmzzzz

Mini Kelly II with Rose Confetti Chevre silver hardware!! already said yes


----------



## askslam

Congrats. Yes accept!


Mari_Roma said:


> Just offered K25 black box with GHW  Will be my first QB ever))) Still in doubt if accept the offer because I’m afraid the box K will be very delicate and very dressy bag … My choice was swift with PHW … would you accept?


----------



## Kimina

mmmzzzz said:


> Mini Kelly II with Rose Confetti Chevre silver hardware!! already said yes


Oooh! Rose confetti! Lusting after a H pink! Can you share a pic?! Congrats!


----------



## jenayb

Mari_Roma said:


> Just offered K25 black box with GHW  Will be my first QB ever))) Still in doubt if accept the offer because I’m afraid the box K will be very delicate and very dressy bag … My choice was swift with PHW … would you accept?



Seems that there is quite a bit of Box out there ATM. Obviously your choice, but I’d accept in a heartbeat. I really think Box has an unfair reputation for being super temperamental. I think this is an amazing first offer and you may regret if you decline.


----------



## petit

IchHabeHunger said:


> tricolor K25 in Nata, Chai and Gris Meyer! Yes Yes Yes!!!
> View attachment 5378944


Such a beautiful combo, congrats!
May I know if this is someone’s SO? Or tricolour isn’t have to be an SO?


----------



## Meta

petit said:


> May I know if this is someone’s SO? Or tricolour isn’t have to be an SO?


This is a seasonal PO item. Tricolor option hasn't been made available for SO in a long while.


----------



## 880

jenaywins said:


> Sharing for anyone interested in this particular colour/skin combination.
> 
> Beton Ostrich B25 picked up over the weekend. Also included in the photo, Nata Jige. Interesting comparison of the two colours.
> 
> View attachment 5376921


Adore these! I al so happy for you!


----------



## Daydrmer

Mari_Roma said:


> Just offered K25 black box with GHW  Will be my first QB ever))) Still in doubt if accept the offer because I’m afraid the box K will be very delicate and very dressy bag … My choice was swift with PHW … would you accept?



I would only accept if it’s a bag I foresaw myself using. If it’s a bag that would just sit on my shelf, no matter how coveted it may be, then I’d pass.

That bag is a great first offer to get, you must have a wonderful SA. And if you do I’m sure they will work hard to get you the bag you really want.


----------



## foonyy

IchHabeHunger said:


> tricolor K25 in Nata, Chai and Gris Meyer! Yes Yes Yes!!!
> View attachment 5378944


Love the combo


----------



## jenayb

880 said:


> Adore these! I al so happy for you!



Thank you, my gf!!!


----------



## IchHabeHunger

petit said:


> Such a beautiful combo, congrats!
> May I know if this is someone’s SO? Or tricolour isn’t have to be an SO?


Thanks! And no it isn’t an SO. No tricolor option for SOs as the others have said; but I think it’s just as good as an SO if not better


----------



## asatoasz

DolceDolce said:


> I got my first quota bag offer on April 1st, picked it up on April 4th and it is beyond anything I could have ever wished for, especially for my first Birkin. It’s a tricky color to capture in photos but in person, it has a warm, beautiful caramel coloring to it
> B30 Ostrich Touch with Alligator in Tabac Camel with GHW
> 
> View attachment 5377076
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377081


This is stunning!


----------



## petit

Meta said:


> This is a seasonal PO item. Tricolor option hasn't been made available for SO in a long while.


Thank you for the info, really helpful


----------



## petit

IchHabeHunger said:


> Thanks! And no it isn’t an SO. No tricolor option for SOs as the others have said; but I think it’s just as good as an SO if not better


Totally agreed so much better looking than SO - I just love the combo you got, congrats so happy for you!


----------



## bkclove

mmmzzzz said:


> Mini Kelly II with Rose Confetti Chevre silver hardware!! already said yes


This sounds super cute! Congrats!


----------



## undecided45

K32 in Etoupe with palladium hardware: YES!!!

My first QB offer, I’m in love.  Just the right size I asked for, and the color will go with everything!


----------



## qveens

B30 black chèvre palladium - passed


----------



## pearlgrass

undecided45 said:


> K32 in Etoupe with palladium hardware: YES!!!
> 
> My first QB offer, I’m in love.  Just the right size I asked for, and the color will go with everything!
> 
> View attachment 5380202



Congrats on your new Kelly 32! She's GORGEOUS


----------



## heifer

My brother scored for his wife a gorgeous Constance mini in vert criquet with GHW. 
It's going to be both her birthday and wedding anniversary present - and the best part is, she has no clue!!


----------



## demicouture

heifer said:


> My brother scored for his wife a gorgeous Constance mini in vert criquet with GHW.
> It's going to be both her birthday and wedding anniversary present - and the best part is, she has no clue!!



amazing! Pls do share if you have a picture


----------



## mp4

Despite a number of misses recently…

k25 vert bosphore sellier verso (pink) phw madame - no
k25 anemone madame permabrass - no
b30 colvert phw - no
forgetting something

but

mini Lindy Menthe clemence phw - yes! waiting patiently since 2019 for a combo I like. Yay!

A blue royal mini lindy phw was offered to another client while there.  Quite close to blue electric!  I crushed hard on that one.  That would’ve been a yes too!  Blue electric is a personal favorite


----------



## jenayb

mp4 said:


> Despite a number of misses recently…
> 
> k25 vert bosphore sellier verso (pink) phw madame - no
> k25 anemone madame permabrass - no
> b30 colvert phw - no
> forgetting something
> 
> but
> 
> mini Lindy Menthe clemence phw - yes! waiting patiently since 2019 for a combo I like. Yay!
> 
> A blue royal mini lindy phw was offered to another client while there.  Quite close to blue electric!  I crushed hard on that one.  That would’ve been a yes too!  Blue electric is a personal favorite



YES!!! I know that you were after a green ML!!


----------



## mp4

jenaywins said:


> YES!!! I know that you were after a green ML!!



What I didn’t know was I am also after a blue one?!


----------



## hoot

mp4 said:


> Despite a number of misses recently…
> 
> k25 vert bosphore sellier verso (pink) phw madame - no
> k25 anemone madame permabrass - no
> b30 colvert phw - no
> forgetting something
> 
> but
> 
> mini Lindy Menthe clemence phw - yes! waiting patiently since 2019 for a combo I like. Yay!
> 
> A blue royal mini lindy phw was offered to another client while there.  Quite close to blue electric!  I crushed hard on that one.  That would’ve been a yes too!  Blue electric is a personal favorite


My name is down for a bleu royal Kelly. I have not seen this color IRL yet. I do love blue electric but it does not work for me because of the slight purple undertone. I’m hoping bleu royal does not have that.


----------



## VertV

Waited and it finally happened earlier this year!
B35 Etain PHW - pass
B30 Gris Meyer GHW - Yes!


----------



## lishukha

VertV said:


> Waited and it finally happened earlier this year!
> B35 Etain PHW - pass
> B30 Gris Meyer GHW - Yes!


So pretty!!!


----------



## mp4

hoot said:


> My name is down for a bleu royal Kelly. I have not seen this color IRL yet. I do love blue electric but it does not work for me because of the slight purple undertone. I’m hoping bleu royal does not have that.



I didn’t have myblue electric bag with me and it wasn’t my offer, so I can’t help with your concern.  Fingers crossed it works!


----------



## hoot

mp4 said:


> I didn’t have myblue electric bag with me and it wasn’t my offer, so I can’t help with your concern.  Fingers crossed it works!


Thank you!


----------



## deltalady

VertV said:


> Waited and it finally happened earlier this year!
> B35 Etain PHW - pass
> B30 Gris Meyer GHW - Yes!



Congratulations! It really is the perfect grey


----------



## showgratitude

hoot said:


> My name is down for a bleu royal Kelly. I have not seen this color IRL yet. I do love blue electric but it does not work for me because of the slight purple undertone. I’m hoping bleu royal does not have that.


Bleu Royal is a nice medium blue color.  I don't see any purple undertones in it.


----------



## hoot

showgratitude said:


> Bleu Royal is a nice medium blue color.  I don't see any purple undertones in it.


oh good! Thank you for letting me know!


----------



## heifer

demicouture said:


> amazing! Pls do share if you have a picture



As it is easter, pastels were due - so I took a picture (of some) of my SIL bags.
C18 Vert Criquet
Mini Evelyn Blue Pale
MK II HSS Lime


----------



## leamb

Mini Kelly in Rouge Grenat GHW, epsom 

(has anyone seen this in Chèvre?)


----------



## chubstersmom

Mini Lindy in Framboise


----------



## Summerof89

leamb said:


> Mini Kelly in Rouge Grenat GHW, epsom
> 
> (has anyone seen this in Chèvre?)


oh my! please share a photo!


----------



## Summerof89

heifer said:


> As it is easter, pastels were due - so I took a picture (of some) of my SIL bags.
> C18 Vert Criquet
> Mini Evelyn Blue Pale
> MK II HSS Lime


your lime MK is one of my dream bags!


----------



## badgersmommy

K25 Mauve Sylvestre sellier phw: Yes!
Evelyne TPM Bleu Pale: Yes
Mini Kelly Bleu Royale phw in chèvre chamkila: pass

Hope I don't regret the mini K, but the color doesn't speak to me. My SA said they're very difficult to come by.


----------



## acrowcounted

Mini Kelly II Sellier, Celeste Epsom PHW


----------



## Kimina

acrowcounted said:


> Mini Kelly II Sellier, Celeste Epsom PHW
> View attachment 5383062


Wow that blue is stunning  ! Congrats!!


----------



## JeanGranger

acrowcounted said:


> Mini Kelly II Sellier, Celeste Epsom PHW
> View attachment 5383062


Congratulations she’s so beautiful


----------



## carrie8

badgersmommy said:


> K25 Mauve Sylvestre sellier phw: Yes!
> Evelyne TPM Bleu Pale: Yes
> Mini Kelly Bleu Royale phw in chèvre chamkila: pass
> 
> Hope I don't regret the mini K, but the color doesn't speak to me. My SA said they're very difficult to come by.


----------



## TeeCee77

K28 Barenia Foubourg GHW - torn. Does anyone have a BF kelly that can say how they like it? I have a BF B35 PHW and love it. Just not sure how it is in a K or if it would be super redundant.


----------



## kittynui

TeeCee77 said:


> K28 Barenia Foubourg GHW - torn. Does anyone have a BF kelly that can say how they like it? I have a BF B35 PHW and love it. Just not sure how it is in a K or if it would be super redundant.


I also have a BF B30 and would love to have a Kelly too but only in Smooth Barenia. It would indeed be redundant to me.


----------



## tracybeloved

Vert Criquet C18


----------



## Fashionista2

tracybeloved said:


> Vert Criquet C18


So exciting to see that Vert Criquet is still around. Such a stunning color.


----------



## mathomas08

Has anyone been offered anything in vert amande in the US recently? Would love a K28 Retourne in vert Amande.


----------



## chanelliel

TeeCee77 said:


> K28 Barenia Foubourg GHW - torn. Does anyone have a BF kelly that can say how they like it? I have a BF B35 PHW and love it. Just not sure how it is in a K or if it would be super redundant.


Can't have enough Barenia in my opinion! I think the GHW vs PHW really gives it a different feel. I'll happily take her off your hands  Good luck deciding!


----------



## mp4

TeeCee77 said:


> K28 Barenia Foubourg GHW - torn. Does anyone have a BF kelly that can say how they like it? I have a BF B35 PHW and love it. Just not sure how it is in a K or if it would be super redundant.



i have a Fauve barenia B and a K.  Different bags so not redundant!  If you like the leather, go for it!


----------



## annaria

Fashionista2 said:


> So exciting to see that Vert Criquet is still around. Such a stunning color.


Very much so. Got an offer here in Hong Kong but I turned it down.


----------



## BreezyE

NervousNellie said:


> So here she is! K28 bleu lin in evercolor with GHW. She really is stunning. And seems to change color depending on lighting. I’ve decided to keep her, because I really do love the bag. I could see her as an every day bag while the SO I have on the way in bleu brume is sellier and may be a little dressier. The pictures online also seem to confirm that the colors are sufficiently different. But I guess TBD whenever SO arrives!


Wow this color is amazing!


----------



## papilloncristal

K25 Retourne Barenia Faubourg in Fauve and GHW! I was so surprised when my SA showed it to me!


----------



## TankerToad

Because some bags are just too beautiful to say no to…
Biscuit swift Birkin 25cm LE In and Out PHW


----------



## Xthgirl

papilloncristal said:


> K25 Retourne Barenia Faubourg in Fauve and GHW! I was so surprised when my SA showed it to me!



Pics pls


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> Because some bags are just too beautiful to say no to…
> Biscuit swift Birkin 25cm LE In and Out PHW


FABULOUS!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Mirame

Mirame said:


> B25 Sellier OL phw- pass
> Mini bolide R9- yes
> Kelly to go mysore black ghw- yes
> K25 Togo black ghw- yes!
> Didn’t take the b25 earlier in Feb because of the green undertone.


Here’s my k25 noir togo. Just brought home this new baby.


----------



## jenayb

TankerToad said:


> Because some bags are just too beautiful to say no to…
> Biscuit swift Birkin 25cm LE In and Out PHW



Stunning!


----------



## gracecska

B25 in gris tourterelle ostrich, GHW - still deciding, because I just placed an SO for this same color in chèvre for a k25!


----------



## lady_85

SugarMama said:


> Rose pourpre B25 sellier in madame leather with phw.  Twinsies with @MDNYC (who was also so kind to share extra pics with me before I was able to pick mine up. Thanks again ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377792


OMG. This is tdf. I have been wanting an RP Birkin and have been wishing that they bring this back. There is hope. If you don’t mind, was this bought in the US? Congrats on this.


----------



## SugarMama

lady_85 said:


> OMG. This is tdf. I have been wanting an RP Birkin and have been wishing that they bring this back. There is hope. If you don’t mind, was this bought in the US? Congrats on this.


Yes, just purchased in the US. I was shocked too when my SA offered this. I thought RP was rested. There’s hope!


----------



## gracecska

gracecska said:


> B25 in gris tourterelle ostrich, GHW - still deciding, because I just placed an SO for this same color in chèvre for a k25!


Adding photos for reference, as I found very few of this exact colorway online and figured this might help somebody. 
Can anyone comment on how difficult ostrich bag offers are to come by, compared to a normal leather B25? I'm still trying to build an edited collection of more versatile pieces and I didn't expect to get offered something in ostrich so soon. Then again, I love the bag itself and it's likely I won't be able to find it again later.


----------



## papilloncristal

htxgirl said:


> Pics pls



Struggled to find a spot at home with proper lighting and my cats’ scratch post turned out to be the only appropriate place now.. lol


----------



## RAAAAV

Thank you


----------



## RAAAAV

880 said:


> @Israeli_Flava , what a gorgeous color combo! Cannot wait to see action pics!
> 
> 
> Wow! Amazing! I am so happy for you! Wear in the best health and happiness! and, pls take lots of action pics if you are so inclined





Book Worm said:


> Stunning


thank you


----------



## RAAAAV

badgersmommy said:


> Congrats on this beauty!


Thank you


----------



## parisallyouneed

New addition from my Paris trip, B30 Barenia Fauve. Totally in love and don’t get me started on the AMAZING smell. Totally in love


----------



## Daydrmer

parisallyouneed said:


> New addition from my Paris trip, B30 Barenia Fauve. Totally in love and don’t get me started on the AMAZING smell. Totally in love


Just gorgeous!!

My dream is to get a B30 Fauve Barenia from Paris. I'm glad it's popping up, I'll be back in October to try again!


----------



## kittynui

parisallyouneed said:


> New addition from my Paris trip, B30 Barenia Fauve. Totally in love and don’t get me started on the AMAZING smell. Totally in love


Wow gorgeous !!! Please tell us your story in the paris trip to Hermes sub forum


----------



## cloee

Picotin 22 blue pale ghw - pass

color is nice but I’m not a picotin fan for now.


----------



## jenayb

gracecska said:


> Adding photos for reference, as I found very few of this exact colorway online and figured this might help somebody.
> Can anyone comment on how difficult ostrich bag offers are to come by, compared to a normal leather B25? I'm still trying to build an edited collection of more versatile pieces and I didn't expect to get offered something in ostrich so soon. Then again, I love the bag itself and it's likely I won't be able to find it again later.



Ostrich offers aren't super common from what I know, especially in this size. I would take this. 

I recently took a Beton B25 despite the fact that I have an outstanding Beton K25 SO.  



parisallyouneed said:


> New addition from my Paris trip, B30 Barenia Fauve. Totally in love and don’t get me started on the AMAZING smell. Totally in love



LOVE LOVE LOVE!


----------



## hopiko

TankerToad said:


> Because some bags are just too beautiful to say no to…
> Biscuit swift Birkin 25cm LE In and Out PHW


This is amazing!  Looks so chic!  Enjoy!!!!


----------



## izzy9102

Welp my dream finally came true yesterday.  I finally joined the BF club.  Welcome home to my new BF B25 with GHW.


----------



## Fashionista2

izzy9102 said:


> Welp my dream finally came true yesterday.  I finally joined the BF club.  Welcome home to my new BF B25 with GHW.
> View attachment 5385546


Absolutely beautiful! Congrats


----------



## TeeCee77

It’s raining BF! Took home the K28


----------



## _kiki119_

Raining Bernina and Box lately! Wow! Congrats to all the lucky H lovers


----------



## annaria

parisallyouneed said:


> New addition from my Paris trip, B30 Barenia Fauve. Totally in love and don’t get me started on the AMAZING smell. Totally in love


What an absolute dream. Congrats!


----------



## foonyy

papilloncristal said:


> Struggled to find a spot at home with proper lighting and my cats’ scratch post turned out to be the only appropriate place now.. lol
> View attachment 5384991


Beautiful color thank your for posting, need to add this to my wish list  congrat on your new purchase.


----------



## pearlgrass

izzy9102 said:


> Welp my dream finally came true yesterday.  I finally joined the BF club.  Welcome home to my new BF B25 with GHW.
> View attachment 5385546



Congrats! GORGEOUS B25


----------



## Jadpe

Jadpe said:


> K25 in black box with GHW YES! First offer and it's my dream bag


Picked her up yesterday.


----------



## ellabellaz

B25 Mauve Sylvestre Rose Gold hardware - YES. I am in LOVE


----------



## Fashionista2

Jadpe said:


> Picked her up yesterday.
> View attachment 5385850
> View attachment 5385851


She's a dream. GORGEOUS


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

Going to pick up my first qb offer! B25 vert cypres!


----------



## Kimina

ellabellaz said:


> B25 Mauve Sylvestre Rose Gold hardware - YES. I am in LOVE


I just about fell outta my chair this is so gorgeous! Congrats!!


----------



## Chanelandco

Goobydoobydoo said:


> Going to pick up my first qb offer! B25 vert cypres!


Congrats! Love vert cypress. 
do you already know in which leather is the B25 ?
Tia


----------



## kittynui

Need to put it here too, because I’m so in love! 
My SO B30 rose sakura swift with rose mexico interior and rose gold hardware


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

Chanelandco said:


> Congrats! Love vert cypress.
> do you already know in which leather is the B25 ?
> Tia


Thanks! It’s in Togo!


----------



## Chanelandco

Goobydoobydoo said:


> Thanks! It’s in Togo!


Thanks for your reply!
Please send some vert cypres magic dust my way


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

Chanelandco said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> Please send some vert cypres magic dust my way


Here it is!!


----------



## Chanelandco

Goobydoobydoo said:


> Here it is!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386401
> View attachment 5386402


Congrats again ! Wear it in good health.


----------



## Springbear

Got offered KP in Chai GHW for my birthday!! Love love this new color


----------



## Israeli_Flava

kittynui said:


> Need to put it here too, because I’m so in love!
> My SO B30 rose sakura swift with rose mexico interior and rose gold hardware
> 
> View attachment 5386321


love  love looooove!!! Huge congrats!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Springbear said:


> Got offered KP in Chai GHW for my birthday!! Love love this new color


How amazing!!! HBD!!!!!


----------



## WingNut

Springbear said:


> Got offered KP in Chai GHW for my birthday!! Love love this new color


Oooooh I am not familiar with this color but it sounds lovely! Please post pics & congrats!


----------



## HSscarflover

Geta in Etoupe GHW.  I can’t say no to it…


----------



## Newtohermes1234

Springbear said:


> Got offered KP in Chai GHW for my birthday!! Love love this new color
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Oh wow ! Congrats! I haven’t seen in a KP. Please post pictures! And HBD!


----------



## Tanna69

K28, Ébène Clemence leather, GHW - love it!


----------



## Springbear

WingNut said:


> Oooooh I am not familiar with this color but it sounds lovely! Please post pics & congrats!


Here she is, my new afternoon tea companion


----------



## Chanelandco

Springbear said:


> Here she is, my new afternoon tea companion


It is lovely ! Congrats


----------



## missBV

Springbear said:


> Here she is, my new afternoon tea companion



Wow this is to die for! Gorgeous!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Springbear said:


> Here she is, my new afternoon tea companion


Yum! All of a sudden I am craving a snack   
Love Chai! Congrats!


----------



## WingNut

Springbear said:


> Here she is, my new afternoon tea companion


What a fantastic neutral!!!! congratulations!


----------



## jtsechu

Ladies
Can I ask why there has not been any bag offer posted on Kelly 32 year to date?


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

jtsechu said:


> Ladies
> Can I ask why there has not been any bag offer posted on Kelly 32 year to date?


I will respond with the info I have from my SA regarding larger Kelly Bags (I want a 35 ideally..) It appears that due to demand they are producing more 25's and 28's at present...
The 32's and 35's are still in production but its supply and demand.
He checked store inventory for me and there was nothing larger than 28.


----------



## jtsechu

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I will respond with the info I have from my SA regarding larger Kelly Bags (I want a 35 ideally..) It appears that due to demand they are producing more 25's and 28's at present...
> The 32's and 35's are still in production but its supply and demand.
> He checked store inventory for me and there was nothing larger than 28.


Thanks for the info. I guess it is now harder to get larger size bag.


----------



## TankerToad

HSscarflover said:


> Geta in Etoupe GHW.  I can’t say no to it…


Ohhhh photo??


----------



## pearlgrass

Tanna69 said:


> K28, Ébène Clemence leather, GHW - love it!



Congrats on your K28! Love the color Ebena with GHW and the matching twilly


----------



## uchinabaker

B30 gold Togo with palladium hardware. My first quota bag offer and she's absolutely perfect!


----------



## Tanna69

pearlgrass said:


> Congrats on your K28! Love the color Ebena with GHW and the matching twilly


Thank you


----------



## Summerof89

B25 rouge grenat togo ghw - debating, reason: not sure if red fits my wardrobe.


----------



## boo1689

Picked up these for my sis~
Geta in caramel chèvre 
Mini 2424 in beige weimar/etoupe


----------



## auddef

I wanted a smaller Kelly in mauve sylvestre and was offered a B30 in the color. It is beautiful but I worry it’s too much pink for a daytime bag. I have one more day to decide.


----------



## HSscarflover

TankerToad said:


> Ohhhh photo??


----------



## Naynaykilla

Summerof89 said:


> B25 rouge grenat togo ghw - debating, reason: not sure if red fits my wardrobe.


Omg dream color for me! The red is such a beautiful deep red that can look different in different lighting!


----------



## Book Worm

HSscarflover said:


> View attachment 5387741


Awesome!


----------



## sad16480

Summerof89 said:


> B25 rouge grenat togo ghw - debating, reason: not sure if red fits my wardrobe.


I just go a B30 with PHW in Rouge Grenat Togo and TRUST me, it is STUNNING and I think you will be surprised how much it pairs with  Adore mine!!!!!


----------



## tinkerbell68

Summerof89 said:


> B25 rouge grenat togo ghw - debating, reason: not sure if red fits my wardrobe.


Sounds perfect! I'd think it would add the perfect pop of color to any outfit which is why a B30 in that color combo is on my wishlist!!!


----------



## olibelli

Summerof89 said:


> B25 rouge grenat togo ghw - debating, reason: not sure if red fits my wardrobe.





sad16480 said:


> I just go a B30 with PHW in Rouge Grenat Togo and TRUST me, it is STUNNING and I think you will be surprised how much it pairs with  Adore mine!!!!!


OMG so happy to hear this color is making its rounds again!   What continent are you both in?


----------



## cravin

HSscarflover said:


> View attachment 5387741




Happy to see more Geta bags making it out of Paris. Hopefully resellers like AFF will regret listing them at $15k


----------



## bkclove

Springbear said:


> Here she is, my new afternoon tea companion


This is beautiful! Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## Hermes Zen

TankerToad said:


> Because some bags are just too beautiful to say no to…
> Biscuit swift Birkin 25cm LE In and Out PHW


TWINS!  Congratulations!!


----------



## TankerToad

HSscarflover said:


> View attachment 5387741


OMG LOVE THIS COMBO!


----------



## Kimina

auddef said:


> I wanted a smaller Kelly in mauve sylvestre and was offered a B30 in the color. It is beautiful but I worry it’s too much pink for a daytime bag. I have one more day to decide.


GET IT! GET IT! Lol, i love that color pink! If not,  send it to me pleeeeaaassse haha


----------



## Summerof89

Naynaykilla said:


> Omg dream color for me! The red is such a beautiful deep red that can look different in different lighting!





sad16480 said:


> I just go a B30 with PHW in Rouge Grenat Togo and TRUST me, it is STUNNING and I think you will be surprised how much it pairs with  Adore mine!!!!!





tinkerbell68 said:


> Sounds perfect! I'd think it would add the perfect pop of color to any outfit which is why a B30 in that color combo is on my wishlist!!!





olibelli said:


> OMG so happy to hear this color is making its rounds again!   What continent are you both in?


Thanks everyone for your input, I am starting to think yess......... I think it's very true about adding a pop to my very neutral collection, and RG would be the only pop I would want to add, or any pinks of course. btw I am in Australia. Will see what happens in May! =D


----------



## sad16480

olibelli said:


> OMG so happy to hear this color is making its rounds again!   What continent are you both in?


US for me.


----------



## nashpoo

auddef said:


> I wanted a smaller Kelly in mauve sylvestre and was offered a B30 in the color. It is beautiful but I worry it’s too much pink for a daytime bag. I have one more day to decide.


Mauve s is my fave color but i agree the 30 might be a bit much for that color  are you able to see it in person first?


----------



## jbeans

Hi all! Newbie here on the forum  having lots of fun reading through everyone's posts. Sharing my latest offer (which I accepted), Kelly 28 sellier GHW in bleu indigo.


----------



## milkinako

Picotin 18 toile canvas in black with phw
Turned it down because I’m worried that accepting any non qb will impact my future qb offers


----------



## carrie8

jbeans said:


> Hi all! Newbie here on the forum  having lots of fun reading through everyone's posts. Sharing my latest offer (which I accepted), Kelly 28 sellier GHW in bleu indigo.


Pics please


----------



## jbeans

carrie8 said:


> Pics please


----------



## carrie8

jbeans said:


> View attachment 5388604


Congrats, a real beauty!!


----------



## jtsechu

I just got offer a K32 in sapphire blue


----------



## Txoceangirl

lindy 30 gold/gold  
will wait for a mini


----------



## _marshy

milkinako said:


> Picotin 18 toile canvas in black with phw
> Turned it down because I’m worried that accepting any non qb will impact my future qb offers




is this true?? 
accepting non qb will delay qb offer?…


----------



## MrsPurse18

milkinako said:


> Picotin 18 toile canvas in black with phw
> Turned it down because I’m worried that accepting any non qb will impact my future qb offers





_marshy said:


> is this true??
> accepting non qb will delay qb offer?…


I have wondered the same....anyone with ideas, thoughts?


----------



## lcnyc123

Geta in caramel with GHW


----------



## annaria

MrsPurse18 said:


> I have wondered the same....anyone with ideas, thoughts?



My SA said no, it wouldn't affect my QB. I got offered a P22 in a hot colour coz the QB spec I wanted hasn't arrived. I had previously also turned down a K35 in Vert Criquet coz I'm just not into the colour or spec, and he said that turning down wouldn't affect my place in line or however it is reckoned.


----------



## BreezyE

jbeans said:


> View attachment 5388604


Wow!!


----------



## BreezyE

jtsechu said:


> I just got offer a K32 in sapphire blue


I love seeing all of the blue offers!


----------



## auddef

I couldn’t say no!


----------



## Sydny2

BreezyE said:


> I love seeing all of the blue offers!


Would love to see pics please!


----------



## Lejic

MrsPurse18 said:


> I have wondered the same....anyone with ideas, thoughts?



I mean SAs will handle things differently but in general leather spend doesn’t help your quota-spend anyway so I doubt they’d care beyond being annoyed if you’d made them track it for a while and refused later or something.


----------



## DoggieBags

Lejic said:


> I mean SAs will handle things differently but in general leather spend doesn’t help your quota-spend anyway so I doubt they’d care beyond being annoyed if you’d made them track it for a while and refused later or something.


This is country specific. In the US leather spend (other than quota bag purchases of course) does count towards quota bag spend.


----------



## 880

TankerToad said:


> Because some bags are just too beautiful to say no to…
> Biscuit swift Birkin 25cm LE In and Out PHW


Congrats! I am so happy for you!


----------



## 880

_marshy said:


> is this true??
> accepting non qb will delay qb offer?…


This has not been the case for me. Perhaps talk to your SA about the types of things you would like and a rough timeframe

i am in the US. I believe Asia is very different (from what I read on this forum)


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

After two years of being on the waiting list, I can finally say that I’m a member now of KP club. Presenting my swift rose sakura phw Kelly Pochette. My first and hopefully not last KP


----------



## masanmasan

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> After two years of being on the waiting list, I can finally say that I’m a member now of KP club. Presenting my swift rose sakura phw Kelly Pochette. My first and hopefully not last KP



2 years of waiting, wow !!! patience pays off, Gorgeous bag, Congrats !!!


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

Fumizuki said:


> 2 years of waiting, wow !!! patience pays off, Gorgeous bag, Congrats !!!


 Thank you. She’s so worth waiting for.


----------



## debykf

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> After two years of being on the waiting list, I can finally say that I’m a member now of KP club. Presenting my swift rose sakura phw Kelly Pochette. My first and hopefully not last KP


My dream bag! Congratulations!!


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

debykf said:


> My dream bag! Congratulations!!


Thank you. I hope you’ll get yours soon


----------



## bagsaddicts

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> After two years of being on the waiting list, I can finally say that I’m a member now of KP club. Presenting my swift rose sakura phw Kelly Pochette. My first and hopefully not last KP


 the combi is amazing! Congrats! but 2 yrs wait! Wow! I’m thinking of asking for KP too. May I know which location you’re at? TIA!


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

bagsaddicts said:


> the combi is amazing! Congrats! but 2 yrs wait! Wow! I’m thinking of asking for KP too. May I know which location you’re at? TIA!


Yes, waited two years. KP is hard to get in our store unfortunately. I’ll pm you


----------



## lvstratus

B25, noir, togo, palladium.
Unsure whether to accept it or not
Love neutrals, however, black is not my preferred option.


----------



## cravin

lvstratus said:


> B25, noir, togo, palladium.
> Unsure whether to accept it or not
> Love neutrals, however, black is not my preferred option.



Then it’s a no brainer no.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lvstratus said:


> B25, noir, togo, palladium.
> Unsure whether to accept it or not
> Love neutrals, however, black is not my preferred option.


I thought so too in the past but honestly they are amazing and I now have a B30 and a B25 noir (diff hw's tho).
I use my black B30 the most bc she is perfect for work.
What is holding you back?


----------



## showgratitude

lvstratus said:


> B25, noir, togo, palladium.
> Unsure whether to accept it or not
> Love neutrals, however, black is not my preferred option.


Do you have a black bag? Do you use it often? If your answer is no to one of the questions then that bag isn't for you.


----------



## Summerof89

mini lindy in clemence, etoupe with ghw - YES


----------



## addictedtoneutrals

Dreams do come true


----------



## anabella05

B25 in Bleu France - I refused as I already have a B35 in Bleu Saphir.


----------



## anabella05

mmmzzzz said:


> Mini Kelly II with Rose Confetti Chevre silver hardware!! already said yes



twins! I just got this in Paris a few weeks ago!


----------



## AmalieLotte92

Birkin 30 Bleu Nuit w/ GHW - um, heck yeah!


----------



## WingNut

addictedtoneutrals said:


> Dreams do come true
> 
> View attachment 5390972


Gorgeous combo!


----------



## BreezyE

AmalieLotte92 said:


> Birkin 30 Bleu Nuit w/ GHW - um, heck yeah!


Pics please!


----------



## AmalieLotte92

BreezyE said:


> Pics please!








						What is your latest Hermes purchase?
					

This is not a chat thread or for asking/answering questions on products.   NO QUESTIONS. Please take to a more appropriate thread and tag the member's name ('@' before tPF name, it should turn red for a mention alert)  If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## jax818

B25 Beton GHW

Yes yes yes!!!!!


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

jax818 said:


> B25 Beton GHW
> 
> Yes yes yes!!!!!


Wow! What a beauty! Congratulations!!


----------



## fattypattypanda

Black box birkin 30 with PHW 
The jet black leather is amazing. Makes black togo look gray


----------



## Mrs Beckham

what do you guys think about ombre lizard mini c in ghw?
i think its beautiful but i'm worried about the wear and tear - i've heard that it gets yellow after a while?


----------



## periogirl28

Mrs Beckham said:


> what do you guys think about ombre lizard mini c in ghw?
> i think its beautiful but i'm worried about the wear and tear - i've heard that it gets yellow after a while?


Yes Ombre Lizard is going to yellow no matter what you do. It can be slowed down but is evitable. Mine has done that a bit, after about 8 years. Just something to be aware of but  otherwise Lizard wears ok.


----------



## olibelli

Mrs Beckham said:


> what do you guys think about ombre lizard mini c in ghw?
> i think its beautiful but i'm worried about the wear and tear - i've heard that it gets yellow after a while?


Dream offer!


----------



## callais

First ever bag offer, a C18 bleu indigo with RGHW, passed but was incredible nonetheless


----------



## Hermeaddict

B25cm Matte White Himalayan Nilo PHW - Yes, Si, Oui, Igen! My H Fairy is a magician extraordinaire! I feel very fortunate.


----------



## iSpeakYande

Just got the call for a B30 Gold w/ GHW! I'm hopping on a plane tomorrow to go get her!


----------



## thunderbird314

Birkin 30 black box leather, retourne. Accepted! My first B/K offer, can’t believe it! I saw someone else was offered too so there must have been a production run of box which is my absolute favorite


----------



## Fashionista2

thunderbird314 said:


> Birkin 30 black box leather, retourne. Accepted! My first B/K offer, can’t believe it! I saw someone else was offered too so there must have been a production run of box which is my absolute favorite
> 
> View attachment 5392757


She's stunning! Congratulations


----------



## pearlgrass

addictedtoneutrals said:


> Dreams do come true
> 
> View attachment 5390972



Congrats! She's STUNNING


----------



## step2005

Kelly Danse Evercolor Bleu Royal. Couldn’t be happier


----------



## Juh512

I’ve been offered a mini Kelly in Nata. I originally wanted a blue or lighter color for summer. How does Nata age and what do you think Nata vs Craie?


----------



## msscf

Juh512 said:


> I’ve been offered a mini Kelly in Nata. I originally wanted a blue or lighter color for summer. How does Nata age and what do you think Nata vs Craie?


I just got a Nata Evelyn last month and was surprised at how wearable the color is - so much so that I already have color transfer  I’m guessing what leather will make a difference but just calling out to keep in mind if you plan to wear the MK close to body. Still love it and will continue to enjoy it!


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

step2005 said:


> Kelly Danse Evercolor Bleu Royal. Couldn’t be happier


Looooove it!!!


----------



## LKNN

Mini Kelly ll, Bleu Orange


----------



## mathomas08

LKNN said:


> Mini Kelly ll, Bleu Orange


Gorgeous! Are you in US?


----------



## pinkki

K25 Sellier Epsom in Mauve Sylvestre Phw - yes


----------



## bkclove

pinkki said:


> K25 Sellier Epsom in Mauve Sylvestre Phw - yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393461



I love this! With matching Rodeo! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## pinkki

bkclove said:


> I love this! With matching Rodeo! Congrats and enjoy!


Thank you!


----------



## asatoasz

pinkki said:


> K25 Sellier Epsom in Mauve Sylvestre Phw - yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393461


The rodeo is beautiful on this gorgeous bag!


----------



## ffy22

Just wanted to share these new bags I got. In love


----------



## skinnyepicurean

ladies and gentlemen, what do you think of the b25 in black PHW ? It’s everything I wanted (size and color, open to sellier and retourne) except i would have preferred ghw. I have 4 other bags - 2 PHW and 2 ghw. 

My SA keeps telling me b25 is hard to come by so it’s a risk if I want to continue to wait (I have big preorder coming in 2nd half of the year that I would like to go towards a second QB).
I’m leaning towards saying yes to the bag. Since my style is mostly casual, the PHW on the sellier style may tone down the bag a little with a more stylish/ casual vibe. What do you all think?


----------



## Culoucou

skinnyepicurean said:


> ladies what do you think of the b25 in black PHW ? It’s everything I wanted except i would prefer ghw (as my other QB is a Kelly with PHW).
> 
> My SA keeps telling me b25 is hard to come by so it’s a risk if I want to continue to wait (I have big preorder coming in 2nd half of the year that I would like to go towards a second QB).



I understand your desire for a PHW B25 because your kelly is PHW. I had the opposite issue because i had a b25 GHW and wanted a k25 in PHW....I personally really enjoy the cool girl aesthetic of PHW. There is something incredibly chic about it. 

It's a tricky one because you also have to plan for your 2nd QB and how all your prespending is "allocated". Is your store very strict about how spend is allocated?I found sometimes I spent "more" prior to receiving one bag, but a bit less spend before the bag after that.

How much trust do you have with your SA? If my SA was stressing to me to take that particular combo, I would probably take it because it would usually mean my SA already knows I won't be able to get the exact combo I want for a long while (or it won't play out in my favour for whatever reason...). This also depends a bit on your wishlist. My wishlist is long/somewhat timing dependent because some colours/styles are very seasonal. Black is always around, so if you waited and got other bags on your wishlist in the meantime, it is still ok.


----------



## skinnyepicurean

Juh512 said:


> I’ve been offered a mini Kelly in Nata. I originally wanted a blue or lighter color for summer. How does Nata age and what do you think Nata vs Craie?


Congrats! Nata is more creamy vs Craie with a grey undertone. I prefer craie as I’m fairer. But I’ll take the offer in a heartbeat


----------



## skinnyepicurean

Culoucou said:


> I understand your desire for a PHW B25 because your kelly is PHW. I had the opposite issue because i had a b25 GHW and wanted a k25 in PHW....I personally really enjoy the cool girl aesthetic of PHW. There is something incredibly chic about it.
> 
> It's a tricky one because you also have to plan for your 2nd QB and how all your prespending is "allocated". Is your store very strict about how spend is allocated?I found sometimes I spent "more" prior to receiving one bag, but a bit less spend before the bag after that.
> 
> How much trust do you have with your SA? If my SA was stressing to me to take that particular combo, I would probably take it because it would usually mean my SA already knows I won't be able to get the exact combo I want for a long while (or it won't play out in my favour for whatever reason...). This also depends a bit on your wishlist. My wishlist is long/somewhat timing dependent because some colours/styles are very seasonal. Black is always around, so if you waited and got other bags on your wishlist in the meantime, it is still ok.


Thanks for weighing in. Indeed the store is quite strict. I can’t rollover my spend so it can only restart after I claim a QB. And my SA feels bad that I’m still spending while waiting and he hopes to offer me a bag. Granted he has also offered me 2 other K25s in retourne style and ghw but I wanted a b25 as my next bag so I had to say a tough “no” twice.
I do concur that black with PHW exudes a cool vibe. Hopefully that can help me look a few years younger or just a more stylish mom!


----------



## Miss.E

skinnyepicurean said:


> Thanks for weighing in. Indeed the store is quite strict. I can’t rollover my spend so it can only restart after I claim a QB. And my SA feels bad that I’m still spending while waiting and he hopes to offer me a bag. Granted he has also offered me 2 other K25s in retourne style and ghw but I wanted a b25 as my next bag so I had to say a tough “no” twice.
> I do concur that black with PHW exudes a cool vibe. Hopefully that can help me look a few years younger or just a more stylish mom!



Do you get to see before you make the decision ? See if you fall in love with the specs.

Personally over the years I have preferred PHW now in comparison to GHW. More casual cool


----------



## skinnyepicurean

Miss.E said:


> Do you get to see before you make the decision ? See if you fall in love with the specs.
> 
> Personally over the years I have preferred PHW now in comparison to GHW. More casual cool


Unfortunately the store doesn’t encourage to open and see. Not an official rule but i think they prefer to open after I confirm on it. I’ve been looking at IG for inspiration so I more or less have an idea ◡̈ I also have a lot of white gold jewelry and Steel watches so I think it should work well.


----------



## IronOak

B25 in Etoupe with GH! Just a perfect neutral bag!


----------



## nashpoo

skinnyepicurean said:


> ladies and gentlemen, what do you think of the b25 in black PHW ? It’s everything I wanted (size and color, open to sellier and retourne) except i would have preferred ghw. I have 4 other bags - 2 PHW and 2 ghw.
> 
> My SA keeps telling me b25 is hard to come by so it’s a risk if I want to continue to wait (I have big preorder coming in 2nd half of the year that I would like to go towards a second QB).
> I’m leaning towards saying yes to the bag. Since my style is mostly casual, the PHW on the sellier style may tone down the bag a little with a more stylish/ casual vibe. What do you all think?


I love black with phw!! I love how it pops against black. I think you should go for it!


----------



## skinnyepicurean

nashpoo said:


> I love black with phw!! I love how it pops against black. I think you should go for it!


yes i am going for it! YOLO!


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> View attachment 5364828
> View attachment 5364829


 Kelly to go in Alligator Rose shocking


----------



## DR2014

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> Kelly to go in Alligator Rose shocking
> View attachment 5394052


Wow it is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## TeeCee77

skinnyepicurean said:


> ladies and gentlemen, what do you think of the b25 in black PHW ? It’s everything I wanted (size and color, open to sellier and retourne) except i would have preferred ghw. I have 4 other bags - 2 PHW and 2 ghw.
> 
> My SA keeps telling me b25 is hard to come by so it’s a risk if I want to continue to wait (I have big preorder coming in 2nd half of the year that I would like to go towards a second QB).
> I’m leaning towards saying yes to the bag. Since my style is mostly casual, the PHW on the sellier style may tone down the bag a little with a more stylish/ casual vibe. What do you all think?


My B25 noir PHW is one of my favorite and most used bags. It easily transitions from casual to dressier and gives off a very crisp vibe. I personally would take the offer unless you’re willing to wait a year for another one.


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

Springbear said:


> Here she is, my new afternoon tea companion


This is stunning. So elegant. Congrats!


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

jax818 said:


> B25 Beton GHW
> 
> Yes yes yes!!!!!


Gorgeous!!  Love!


----------



## step2005

K28 toile red - pass, not interested in a canvas, did not ask to see it, really only want black ghw!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

skinnyepicurean said:


> ladies and gentlemen, what do you think of the b25 in black PHW ? It’s everything I wanted (size and color, open to sellier and retourne) except i would have preferred ghw. I have 4 other bags - 2 PHW and 2 ghw.
> 
> My SA keeps telling me b25 is hard to come by so it’s a risk if I want to continue to wait (I have big preorder coming in 2nd half of the year that I would like to go towards a second QB).
> I’m leaning towards saying yes to the bag. Since my style is mostly casual, the PHW on the sellier style may tone down the bag a little with a more stylish/ casual vibe. What do you all think?


Same thing happened to me except asked for green B25 GHW. Got offered Vert Verone verso B25 PHW. All of my bags (5 B30, 4 B25, 1 K28, 1 C24 and all my Chanel) have either gold or rose gold HW. I'm die hard! BUTTTTT the phw just looked so fresh and crisp on the VV... I couldn't go see it IRL. Had to ponder for about... 30 minutes hahaahahah  and I took it! I am not regretting it a bit! LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!! I say GO FOR IT! Can't wait to see you new baby!

ETA also the hardware on B25 is soooo small. It does not overwhelm the bag. I didn't really bond with B30 I had in PHW before so let her go but this one is soooo different. The specs are right for the PHW just like black IMO. GL dear!!!


----------



## skylover83

Was offered/shown a Constance 18 epsom Jaune ambre ghw. It was stunning but I said no. 
Still waiting for a Noir/Gold/Etoupe.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

B30 Vert Fonce Matte Croc GHW

Unfortunately, I think I'm leaning “pass” on this one.


----------



## calicocat

SpicyTuna13 said:


> B30 Vert Fonce Matte Croc GHW
> 
> Unfortunately, I think I'm leaning “pass” on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394489


@spicytuna, can I have your comment(s) on why you're leaning 'pass' on this combo? If you don't mind sharing of course.  Thanks in advance,


----------



## partialtopink

K25 Black Epsom with GHW - no (mostly bc of leather)
B30 Gris Meyer Togo with GHW - yes

Shown in comparison to my B30 Etain Togo with RGHW. Gris Meyer leans more green, but very similar color. I wish they were a little more different. Sadly, my SA is moving and leaving the company  might have shed a tear or two. He was really wonderful. I always found Hermes SA to be cold. He was always so wonderful, and we immediately clicked. Not sure how to navigate the change. He said he would refer me to someone new.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

calicocat said:


> @spicytuna, can I have your comment(s) on why you're leaning 'pass' on this combo? If you don't mind sharing of course.  Thanks in advance,


 
Overall, I prefer this color combo in a Touch Birkin — if it were that, I would’ve pulled the trigger, no question.

I much prefer matte over shiny for exotics….however, I’ve read matte goes shiny after many years’ use and cannot be refurbished back to matte during spa treatment….and the opposite is said for shiny in that shiny turns matte after many years’ use but actually can be refurbished back to shiny with spa treatment. So, I have myself a long-term dilemma there.

With 2 young kids, I’m also not sure if this fits my lifestyle. I can visualize my teething 9-mos old literally drooling all over this bag.

Ultimately, as beautiful as it is, my gut keeps saying no, and it’s usually right.


----------



## motled

partialtopink said:


> K25 Black Epsom with GHW - no (mostly bc of leather)
> B30 Gris Meyer Togo with GHW - yes
> 
> Shown in comparison to my B30 Etain Togo with RGHW. Gris Meyer leans more green, but very similar color. I wish they were a little more different. Sadly, my SA is moving and leaving the company  might have shed a tear or two. He was really wonderful. I always found Hermes SA to be cold. He was always so wonderful, and we immediately clicked. Not sure how to navigate the change. He said he would refer me to someone new.
> 
> View attachment 5394517
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394518


Good luck; It's tough to suddenly start over when you've invested so much trust, energy and money in one person for these high-end items. Hoping the SA who is leaving will be introducing you to your dream SA!


----------



## skinnyepicurean

Israeli_Flava said:


> Same thing happened to me except asked for green B25 GHW. Got offered Vert Verone verso B25 PHW. All of my bags (5 B30, 4 B25, 1 K28, 1 C24 and all my Chanel) have either gold or rose gold HW. I'm die hard! BUTTTTT the phw just looked so fresh and crisp on the VV... I couldn't go see it IRL. Had to ponder for about... 30 minutes hahaahahah  and I took it! I am not regretting it a bit! LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!! I say GO FOR IT! Can't wait to see you new baby!
> 
> ETA also the hardware on B25 is soooo small. It does not overwhelm the bag. I didn't really bond with B30 I had in PHW before so let her go but this one is soooo different. The specs are right for the PHW just like black IMO. GL dear!!!


thansk Flava babe!  I had the same thought about the hardware being a small part of the B25 as well and the more I look at it, I think the PHW does make it easier to go casual in the outfits, which I am usually in. And.....i also took 30 mins to make up my mind. Hermes journey is always full of surprises, and i guess i can continue to chase the GHW in the B25 togo version next


----------



## skinnyepicurean

TeeCee77 said:


> My B25 noir PHW is one of my favorite and most used bags. It easily transitions from casual to dressier and gives off a very crisp vibe. I personally would take the offer unless you’re willing to wait a year for another one.


thanks dear!  yes, the endless waiting is not for me. I'm an impatient gal!


----------



## hil320

I got offered a b25 Epsom seller in noir ghw.  Not sure if I want to accept a) are Birkin more classic in retourne? b) i have a lot of bags in black so it sure will work with most outfits but it’s a little bit same same.  However if I don’t take it now I’m concerned the next one won’t be as good.  please help!


----------



## skinnyepicurean

hil320 said:


> I got offered a b25 Epsom seller in noir ghw.  Not sure if I want to accept a) are Birkin more classic in retourne? b) i have a lot of bags in black so it sure will work with most outfits but it’s a little bit same same.  However if I don’t take it now I’m concerned the next one won’t be as good.  please help!


Lol. I’m offered black epsom sellier in PHW - shall we switch . Go with what your heart wants. If you wanted retourne then wait for retourne. Both are too different imho.


----------



## Cool Gal

My SA offered me a K25 Ostrich in Pink & Grey combo (could it be Rose Tyrien/Gris Agate?) with BGHW. I'm pretty sure this is a HSS.
So far I could not find the picture anywhere, so I have no clue how it turns out. We'll see...My appt is next week.


----------



## Springbear

Cool Gal said:


> My SA offered me a K25 Ostrich in Pink & Grey combo (could it be Rose Tyrien/Gris Agate?) with BGHW. I'm pretty sure this is a HSS.
> So far I could not find the picture anywhere, so I have no clue how it turns out. We'll see...My appt is next week.


Sounds like a dream combo! Do post pics please!


----------



## hil320

skinnyepicurean said:


> Lol. I’m offered black epsom sellier in PHW - shall we switch . Go with what your heart wants. If you wanted retourne then wait for retourne. Both are too different imho.


Haha thanks.  The more I look at the seller pics the more I like it.  Will just have to see the real thing!


----------



## olibelli

Cool Gal said:


> My SA offered me a K25 Ostrich in Pink & Grey combo (could it be Rose Tyrien/Gris Agate?) with BGHW. I'm pretty sure this is a HSS.
> So far I could not find the picture anywhere, so I have no clue how it turns out. We'll see...My appt is next week.


Could be Rose Pourpre and Gris Agate too   I almost did this for my SO last year so had some photos saved, though they are all with BGHW. HTH!


----------



## showgratitude

hil320 said:


> I got offered a b25 Epsom seller in noir ghw.  Not sure if I want to accept a) are Birkin more classic in retourne? b) i have a lot of bags in black so it sure will work with most outfits but it’s a little bit same same.  However if I don’t take it now I’m concerned the next one won’t be as good.  please help!


If you feel that way and can you can truly afford to buy this, then go ahead and buy it.


----------



## kissonbts

Hi beautiful H Lovers❤️, I got offered my first quota bag! Originally asked for noir/gold/etoupe B30 in togo with ghw but this is what I received! It is everything I’ve wanted but the leather is Barenia Faubourg. I can’t wait to take her out! Hope this leather stays good!


----------



## tracybeloved

B25 - MV RGHW ! Yes !! The rose gold locket is amazing!!


----------



## gracecska

B25 Nata ostrich GHW - yes yes yes!


----------



## rachrach1017

gracecska said:


> B25 Nata ostrich GHW - yes yes yes!
> View attachment 5395040
> View attachment 5395041


Congrats! She’s a beauty!!! OT but noticing that it’s MP store!   (If I’m not mistaken.. lol)


----------



## tinkerbell68

gracecska said:


> B25 Nata ostrich GHW - yes yes yes!
> View attachment 5395040
> View attachment 5395041


Wow! Just wow! So stunning! Enjoy


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

gracecska said:


> B25 Nata ostrich GHW - yes yes yes!
> View attachment 5395040
> View attachment 5395041



OMG this bag is simply stunning!


----------



## Pampelmuse

Constance to go. Epsom i nata ficelle with lizard buckle.


----------



## Cool Gal

Thanks @olibelli !


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Pampelmuse said:


> Constance to go. Epsom i nata ficelle with lizard buckle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395066
> View attachment 5395067



WOW!! Another amazing piece. That lizard buckle. Wow wow wow.


----------



## Pampelmuse

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> WOW!! Another amazing piece. That lizard buckle. Wow wow wow.


Thank you!


----------



## Chrismin

skinnyepicurean said:


> ladies and gentlemen, what do you think of the b25 in black PHW ? It’s everything I wanted (size and color, open to sellier and retourne) except i would have preferred ghw. I have 4 other bags - 2 PHW and 2 ghw.
> 
> My SA keeps telling me b25 is hard to come by so it’s a risk if I want to continue to wait (I have big preorder coming in 2nd half of the year that I would like to go towards a second QB).
> I’m leaning towards saying yes to the bag. Since my style is mostly casual, the PHW on the sellier style may tone down the bag a little with a more stylish/ casual vibe. What do you all think?


i have a b25 black w phw and i love it
i think it looks very chic yet casual


----------



## Nahreen

Pampelmuse said:


> Constance to go. Epsom i nata ficelle with lizard buckle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395066
> View attachment 5395067


Lovely Pampelmuse.


----------



## Pampelmuse

Nahreen said:


> Lovely Pampelmuse.


Thank you, Nahreen!


----------



## gracecska

rachrach1017 said:


> Congrats! She’s a beauty!!! OT but noticing that it’s MP store!   (If I’m not mistaken.. lol)



You have a keen eye! Yep, we are fellow MPers  Thank you so much! 


tinkerbell68 said:


> Wow! Just wow! So stunning! Enjoy





nakedmosher2of3 said:


> OMG this bag is simply stunning!



@tinkerbell68 , @nakedmosher2of3 , thank you so much for your kind comments!


----------



## Cool Gal

Springbear said:


> Sounds like a dream combo! Do post pics please!


Will do!


----------



## boboxu

Mini kelly HSS in Craie and Etain epsom with PHW for my Mother’s Day


----------



## iSpeakYande

iSpeakYande said:


> Just got the call for a B30 Gold w/ GHW! I'm hopping on a plane tomorrow to go get her!



Say hello to "Goldie Lock"! She is gorgeous! B30 Epsom in Gold! Also got a micro Kelly. Yes yes & yes! Also saw a woman being offered a Kelly Picnic. Hopefully, there are more bags to come!


----------



## Aribb

Was offered B25 “In and Out” - accepted 

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## skinnyepicurean

Chrismin said:


> i have a b25 black w phw and i love it
> i think it looks very chic yet casual


soon-to-b twinne  yeah, i think that's the vibe i get too! i am offered the sellier style so the phw definitely can help pull off a more casual look


----------



## fashiongodess*

Aribb said:


> Was offered B25 “In and Out” - accepted
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


thats lovely! please post a picture when possible


----------



## elliesaurus

gracecska said:


> B25 Nata ostrich GHW - yes yes yes!
> View attachment 5395040
> View attachment 5395041


Congrats!! Pretty sure we have the same SA. Haha


----------



## nfl81

Birkin Picnic 25 or Birkin Shadow 25


----------



## FP03

nfl81 said:


> Birkin Picnic 25 or Birkin Shadow 25



Shadow


----------



## Aribb

fashiongodess* said:


> thats lovely! please post a picture when possible


Here’s the picture.


----------



## motled

nfl81 said:


> Birkin Picnic 25 or Birkin Shadow 25


Picnic 25 and Shadow in a 35 gets my vote.  What a lovely dilemna!


----------



## nfl81

motled said:


> Picnic 25 and Shadow in a 35 gets my vote.  What a lovely dilemna!


Well, I’m only allowed one at the moment . Maybe picnic since it’s almost summer?


----------



## TeeCee77

nfl81 said:


> Birkin Picnic 25 or Birkin Shadow 25


Picnic 100%


----------



## tensgrl

Picnic 100%, but the Shadow isn’t my favorite, TBH.


----------



## Fashionista2

nfl81 said:


> Birkin Picnic 25 or Birkin Shadow 25


Picnic is iconic !


----------



## bkclove

nfl81 said:


> Birkin Picnic 25 or Birkin Shadow 25



Wow, Picnic!!


----------



## elliesaurus

Picnic!


----------



## skinnyepicurean

nfl81 said:


> Birkin Picnic 25 or Birkin Shadow 25


Wow both are fire!!


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

nfl81 said:


> Birkin Picnic 25 or Birkin Shadow 25


Wow what a lovely choice! Picnic for me


----------



## wearawishbone

Just picked up one of my A La Carte orders  B25 Gris Tourterelle togo with RGHW, Rose Mexico interior. Love her! First togo with the veining. I like the detail. I was also offered a Chai GHW Pico 18-pass


----------



## Caramelus

wearawishbone said:


> Just picked up one of my A La Carte orders  B25 Gris Tourterelle togo with RGHW, Rose Mexico interior. Love her! First togo with the veining. I like the detail. I was also offered a Chai GHW Pico 18-pass
> 
> View attachment 5396007
> 
> 
> View attachment 5396008
> 
> 
> View attachment 5396009



beautiful. Congrats


----------



## wearawishbone

Caramelus said:


> beautiful. Congrats


Thank you!


----------



## Kruzer2012

I’ve been offered a touch mini roulis in rose Mexico…not sure if I should take it because shiny croc isn’t normally my favorite. Right color/size- trying to decide if the croc is a deal breaker. Scared to turn this one down


----------



## Book Worm

wearawishbone said:


> Just picked up one of my A La Carte orders  B25 Gris Tourterelle togo with RGHW, Rose Mexico interior. Love her! First togo with the veining. I like the detail. I was also offered a Chai GHW Pico 18-pass
> 
> View attachment 5396007
> 
> 
> View attachment 5396008
> 
> 
> View attachment 5396009


Stunning


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Picnic!!!!!


----------



## showgratitude

nfl81 said:


> Birkin Picnic 25 or Birkin Shadow 25


Shadow. For me, it's unique and interesting.


----------



## bkclove

wearawishbone said:


> Just picked up one of my A La Carte orders  B25 Gris Tourterelle togo with RGHW, Rose Mexico interior. Love her! First togo with the veining. I like the detail. I was also offered a Chai GHW Pico 18-pass
> 
> View attachment 5396007
> 
> 
> View attachment 5396008
> 
> 
> View attachment 5396009



Love this combination!


----------



## motled

nfl81 said:


> Well, I’m only allowed one at the moment . Maybe picnic since it’s almost summer?


Yes definitely ❤️


----------



## spicybison

30-cm multi-color, multi-finish touch birkin w/ Macassar lisse gator top, Ebene matte gator body, and Rose Extreme contrast. PHW. Yes!


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> Kelly to go in Alligator Rose shocking
> View attachment 5394052


@SpicyTuna13


----------



## TankerToad

Lots of amazing offers on this thread. 
Wow !!


----------



## pierina2

Perfect size for me, blue ribbon color - why not?  Blue Royal Togo B35


----------



## TeeCee77

pierina2 said:


> Perfect size for me, blue ribbon color - why not?  Blue Royal Togo B35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5396332


Love this!


----------



## mesh123

Kelly pochette Mauve Sylvester in RGH! Big YES YES and YES!!!


----------



## thehermesclub

B30 bleu pale. Taurillon clemence leather. GHW - yes!


----------



## motled

thehermesclub said:


> B30 bleu pale. Taurillon clemence leather. GHW - yes!
> 
> View attachment 5396427


Beautiful! The epitome of soft feminine elegance ❤️


----------



## jenalynmichelle

I started my hermes journey in Singapore in 2018 because I was traveling there once a month, but ever since COVID I had to start all over at my local boutique which is in Houston. I’ve gotten many QB offers but never in the specs that I’ve wanted, they were always bright colors + exotic leather. So I turned down every QB for the past 3 years now (even switched SA a year ago). I don’t want to get a bag just for the sake of it. And now todays FIRST QB EVER at my local boutique that I’m leaning towards a yes! birkin 25 shadow in black


----------



## kmm88

jenalynmichelle said:


> I started my hermes journey in Singapore in 2018 because I was traveling there once a month, but ever since COVID I had to start all over at my local boutique which is in Houston. I’ve gotten many QB offers but never in the specs that I’ve wanted, they were always bright colors + exotic leather. So I turned down every QB for the past 3 years now (even switched SA a year ago). I don’t want to get a bag just for the sake of it. And now todays FIRST QB EVER at my local boutique that I’m leaning towards a yes! birkin 25 shadow in black


TAAAKKE ITTTTT!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jenalynmichelle said:


> I started my hermes journey in Singapore in 2018 because I was traveling there once a month, but ever since COVID I had to start all over at my local boutique which is in Houston. I’ve gotten many QB offers but never in the specs that I’ve wanted, they were always bright colors + exotic leather. So I turned down every QB for the past 3 years now (even switched SA a year ago). I don’t want to get a bag just for the sake of it. And now todays FIRST QB EVER at my local boutique that I’m leaning towards a yes! birkin 25 shadow in black


Seems like you're super picky (not in a bad way)...so what is it you are really craving to add? Shadow B is pretty special but not everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## jenalynmichelle

Israeli_Flava said:


> Seems like you're super picky (not in a bad way)...so what is it you are really craving to add? Shadow B is pretty special but not everyone's cup of tea.


I want to add colors and that’ll complement my wardrobe. On my wishlist is nata, rouge de couer, bambou, pastel colors like jaune poussin, rose sakura. I already have a b30 black with ghw, k25 in ghw, b30 etain in rghw. Do I want to add another black bag, when I just declined a b30 palladium this past Xmas.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jenalynmichelle said:


> I want to add colors and that’ll complement my wardrobe. On my wishlist is nata, rouge de couer, bambou, pastel colors like jaune poussin, rose sakura. I already have a b30 black with ghw, k25 in ghw, b30 etain in rghw. Do I want to add another black bag, when I just declined a b30 palladium this past Xmas.


Hmmmm...Doesn't seem like you would but you said you are leaning to Yes....
The colors you are interested in are mostly current soooo unless you are in love with the shadow design.... why say yes?
Not trying to discourage... just brainstorming w/you bc I have a hard time saying no to Birkin offers =)


----------



## showgratitude

jenalynmichelle said:


> I started my hermes journey in Singapore in 2018 because I was traveling there once a month, but ever since COVID I had to start all over at my local boutique which is in Houston. I’ve gotten many QB offers but never in the specs that I’ve wanted, they were always bright colors + exotic leather. So I turned down every QB for the past 3 years now (even switched SA a year ago). I don’t want to get a bag just for the sake of it. And now todays FIRST QB EVER at my local boutique that I’m leaning towards a yes! birkin 25 shadow in black


Recently, I learned to ask myself: "If I say no to this offer and it's never offered to me again, would I be okay with it?" That usually solves my problem with offers. Of course, a yes means I let go of it and a no means I would take the bag/item. Anyways, good luck in whatever you decide on!


----------



## jenalynmichelle

I’ve always wanted a so black birkin, and this is probably the closest I’m going to get and it was designed by Jean Paul Gaultier too. I truly believe this is a def a collectors piece. I love how edgy it is, def different from the rest of the bags that i currently have.


----------



## Caramelus

jenalynmichelle said:


> I’ve always wanted a so black birkin, and this is probably the closest I’m going to get and it was designed by Jean Paul Gaultier too. I truly believe this is a def a collectors piece. I love how edgy it is, def different from the rest of the bags that i currently have.



Sounds like a YES !!!!


----------



## jenalynmichelle

Here she is!!!


----------



## Caramelus

jenalynmichelle said:


> Here she is!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5396800



Wow Amazing !!!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

pierina2 said:


> Perfect size for me, blue ribbon color - why not?  Blue Royal Togo B35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5396332


Pierina,
This is fabulous!! Congrats!


----------



## parisallyouneed

kittynui said:


> Wow gorgeous !!! Please tell us your story in the paris trip to Hermes sub forum


in which sub-forum ?


----------



## pierina2

Thanks so much, *Ladybaga!  *It was a wonderful surprise!  Hope that you are well.


----------



## BB8

Mini Bolide in rouge sellier evercolor with mauve sylvester interior. Such a cutie!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

My SA remembered that I want to start adding special pieces to my collection. She offered me a limited-edition roulis that requires 150 hours of work: roulis brode leo.

Unfortunately, the style was too unique for me to accept. I hope some lovely tpf-ers get this bag so I can see how it’s styled!


----------



## Springbear

wearawishbone said:


> Just picked up one of my A La Carte orders  B25 Gris Tourterelle togo with RGHW, Rose Mexico interior. Love her! First togo with the veining. I like the detail. I was also offered a Chai GHW Pico 18-pass
> 
> View attachment 5396007
> 
> 
> View attachment 5396008
> 
> 
> View attachment 5396009


Literally drooling over here, congratulations!


----------



## Hopebirkin

DolceDolce said:


> I got my first quota bag offer on April 1st, picked it up on April 4th and it is beyond anything I could have ever wished for, especially for my first Birkin. It’s a tricky color to capture in photos but in person, it has a warm, beautiful caramel coloring to it
> B30 Ostrich Touch with Alligator in Tabac Camel with GHW
> 
> View attachment 5377076
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377081



OMG! I have never seen a more beautiful bag than this. Do you know if such combo exist in size 25 or K25?


----------



## DoggieBags

LovingTheOrange said:


> My SA remembered that I want to start adding special pieces to my collection. She offered me a limited-edition roulis that requires 150 hours of work: roulis brode leo.
> 
> Unfortunately, the style was too unique for me to accept. I hope some lovely tpf-ers get this bag so I can see how it’s styled!


Do you have any pics?


----------



## LovingTheOrange

DoggieBags said:


> Do you have any pics?


Here you go! I haven’t seen anyone post it online and google didn’t render any results.


----------



## impaktplayer

My amazing SA offered me a B30 Craie PHW. Yes!!


----------



## Newtohermes1234

Mini k vert jade passed
Mini k Bleu saphir/noir/bleu France passed 
K25 sellier etoupe ghw passed 

still hoping for a quota in the brown family ! I do hope it comes soon !


----------



## raradarling

BB8 said:


> Mini Bolide in rouge sellier evercolor with mauve sylvester interior. Such a cutie!


Pics!!


----------



## motled

impaktplayer said:


> My amazing SA offered me a B30 Craie PHW. Yes!!
> 
> View attachment 5397402


Congrats! Love it with that twilly ❤️


----------



## BB8

BB8 said:


> Mini Bolide in rouge sellier evercolor with mauve sylvester interior. Such a cutie!





raradarling said:


> Pics!!


Here she is!    Honestly, looks are so deceiving as she appears so petite yet can hold a good amount. Happy that my SA offered her to me


----------



## ShopGirl123

I got the call that my mini Kelly arrived and I basically showed up minutes later.  I wanted a darker pink but when I saw the 5P (bubblegum) I completely fell in love.  My SA also brought out this mini Jige in lizard, 5V Rosy and even though I wasn’t mentally prepared to be buying a second bag there was no way I could turn it down.  Beyond grateful to have these gems, I know what I’ll be wearing all summer


----------



## Joybingebirkin

Nata k32 Sellier - Rejected because I just bout a K28 Blanc Retourne from a reseller. But also I have a dislike for Sellier unless it's the Birkin.
Gold b35, Almost took it but it looked Huge on me
Touch Roulis - Rejected still to chicken **** to try and exotic skin
Im holding out for a Gold Birkin 25 Sellier so wont be buying anything quota until i get that!


----------



## VcaHaddict

K28 retourne Bleu royal ghw - yes!


----------



## realposhwife

- CROC OPINIONS PLEASE! - 
I have been offered a Kelly 28 Noir GHW Crocodile and I am buying it.

 - Will this bag hold its value?
 - How desirable is the Kelly compared to Birkin in crocodile?

Thank you for any advice!


----------



## Ladybaga

ShopGirl123 said:


> I got the call that my mini Kelly arrived and I basically showed up minutes later.  I wanted a darker pink but when I saw the 5P (bubblegum) I completely fell in love.  My SA also brought out this mini Jige in lizard, 5V Rosy and even though I wasn’t mentally prepared to be buying a second bag there was no way I could turn it down.  Beyond grateful to have these gems, I know what I’ll be wearing all summer
> 
> View attachment 5397798


BOTH are spectacular! Happy Summer to you!!!


----------



## allure244

Finally got the call for my first mini kelly II !!! I stated I was open to many different colors (but preferred pinks and greens or neutrals) and different materials (Epsom, chèvre, lizard, gator, croc). I couldn’t have imagined a better offer for my first leather mini K.

Mauve Sylvestre!!! Feel so lucky and blessed.


----------



## RAAAAV

Need some advice on this offer. I feel it’s too whimsical. Sac a malice space


----------



## skinnyepicurean

k25 retourne beton ghw - passed
k25 retourne gris meyer ghw - passed (very tough decision!!)
b25 black sellier phw - YES!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

RAAAAV said:


> Need some advice on this offer. I feel it’s too whimsical. Sac a malice space


I love it because it IS whimsical and a work of art.
HOWEVER if it isn't your style and you wont use it then dont buy it and save your money for something you feel zero hesitation for .
Here I'll add that I love it and think its beautiful but would I buy it if I was offered it? No-i wouldn't because it would sit in its box and I'd look at it now and again but not actually use it.


----------



## DR2014

RAAAAV said:


> Need some advice on this offer. I feel it’s too whimsical. Sac a malice space


It's amazing - I wouldn't hesitate, but I love that kind of thing.


----------



## mauihappyplace

RAAAAV said:


> Need some advice on this offer. I feel it’s too whimsical. Sac a malice space


Its so cool BUT if you are not 100% leave it in the store. If you don't think you will carry it Leave it in the STORE!!


----------



## jenayb

RAAAAV said:


> Need some advice on this offer. I feel it’s too whimsical. Sac a malice space



This is really cool in the capacity of being a collector piece, and I get the feeling that it's whimsical.. it totally is. For what it's worth, you rock it. If you aren't opposed to shelling out the money for something that you likely won't wear much but that is definitely worth owning, then do it. If not? Nah. Pass.


----------



## Avintage

realposhwife said:


> - CROC OPINIONS PLEASE! -
> I have been offered a Kelly 28 Noir GHW Crocodile and I am buying it.
> 
> - Will this bag hold its value?
> - How desirable is the Kelly compared to Birkin in crocodile?
> 
> Thank you for any advice!



My SA told me that usually the prespend for kelly in exotics are slightly higher than birkins due to higher demand. In terms of value also depends on what type of croc leather (porosus etc)? Matte or shiny?

Also feels like a kelly noir in GHW is just classic in whatever leather they comes in


----------



## raradarling

BB8 said:


> Here she is!    Honestly, looks are so deceiving as she appears so petite yet can hold a good amount. Happy that my SA offered her to me
> View attachment 5397675
> View attachment 5397676


LOVE!!!


----------



## jenaver20

mini kelly II in chai epsom ghw - YES


----------



## mesh123

jenaver20 said:


> mini kelly II in chai epsom ghw - YES


Beautiful!


----------



## Mbloom06

Mother’s Day surprise: Kelly 28 gold retourne.. my husband was offered this or navy sellier but thrilled with this! Dreams do come true


----------



## mesh123

Mbloom06 said:


> Mother’s Day surprise: Kelly 28 gold retourne.. my husband was offered this or navy sellier but thrilled with this! Dreams do come true


Beautiful


----------



## 880

jenalynmichelle said:


> Here she is!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5396800


Congrats! This is so amazing! Wear it in the best health and happiness!


----------



## fabdiva

Beautiful but too small for my frame.


----------



## lala_retro

Got my first bag offer!! Words can't describe how exciting and satisfying it was to get that phone call!

- K28 sellier togo noir GHW - passed
- K25 retourne togo gold PHW - accepted


----------



## noegirl

lala_retro said:


> Got my first bag offer!! Words can't describe how exciting and satisfying it was to get that phone call!
> 
> - K28 sellier togo noir GHW - passed
> - K25 retourne togo gold PHW - accepted


Sellier Togo!!! That must have been a store Special order!!!!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Black Madame mini Constance, Ombre lizard buckle. Absolutely over the moon with this one!


----------



## lala_retro

noegirl said:


> Sellier Togo!!! That must have been a store Special order!!!!!!



it was a gorgeous bag! But when I tried it in it felt like the bag was wearing me instead of the other way around, plus I really don’t like black bags (I’m weird that way), so I passed on it.


----------



## kmm88

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Black Madame mini Constance, Ombre lizard buckle. Absolutely over the moon with this one!


Pics please?!!


----------



## Livia❤️

K28 in Barenia Faubourg GHW - big YES!


----------



## pikadella34

Livia❤ said:


> K28 in Barenia Faubourg GHW - big YES!


THE dream bag! Absolutely stunning, congratulations!


----------



## voguekelly711

Finally got my dream bag offer today!! Will be posting when I arrive home when I can take photos 

It’s not as exciting as exotic leathers or the Faubourg but… I’ve been dreaming of this color / hardware combo for a while!!


----------



## Cool Gal

K25 Ostrich HSS in Gris Agate/Rose Tyrien combo GHW - YES! I skipped 2-3 years of waiting


----------



## odette57

Cool Gal said:


> K25 Ostrich HSS in Gris Agate/Rose Tyrien combo GHW - YES! I skipped 2-3 years of waiting
> 
> View attachment 5400751


This is soooo gorgeous!!


----------



## pearlgrass

Livia❤ said:


> K28 in Barenia Faubourg GHW - big YES!



Congrats! She is GORGEOUS


----------



## voguekelly711

Okay it’s a long flight home and I’m bored with 3 hours left so… mini photo shoot!

Introducing Ms. Kelly 28 in Etoupe with PHW!! To match my C18!! I’m absolutely over the moon. My SA said he was looking for a gold K28 but had this instead for me… feeling so so blessed. Always loved this color & hardware combo especially paired with the contrast stitching

(I also can’t stop smelling the delicious Togo leather lol) 

anyways back in her dust bag / my carry on tote she goes hehe


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

chrisjason94 said:


> Okay it’s a long flight home and I’m bored with 3 hours left so… mini photo shoot!
> 
> Introducing Ms. Kelly 28 in Etoupe with PHW!! To match my C18!! I’m absolutely over the moon. My SA said he was looking for a gold K28 but had this instead for me… feeling so so blessed. Always loved this color & hardware combo especially paired with the contrast stitching
> 
> (I also can’t stop smelling the delicious Togo leather lol)
> 
> anyways back in her dust bag / my carry on tote she goes hehe


Gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

DR2014 said:


> Wow it is gorgeous!!!!!


Thank you so much


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> Kelly to go in Alligator Rose shocking
> View attachment 5394052


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

What an amazing 4 weeks this has been. An alligator kelly to go, a kelly Danse and New Drag and now (yesterday) a Kelly sellier    Are the kelly to go and kelly danse considered "quota bags" in your local H?


----------



## DolceDolce

Hopebirkin said:


> OMG! I have never seen a more beautiful bag than this. Do you know if such combo exist in size 25 or K25?


Thank you so much! I am so in love with this bag and still can hardly believe she is mine  I am not sure if they make this combo in any other sizes or for the Kelly bags. I believe that at least in the case for my particular bag, it may have been a combo specifically chosen by the store manager. As far as I can tell, the few other touch ostrich bags that I have found online are also B30s as well. They seem to be very limited so far, I’m not sure if they will remain that way or if it is just because they are still just starting to slowly make their way into the stores. Sorry I can’t be of more help… I’m still learning as I go


----------



## fice16

Cool Gal said:


> K25 Ostrich HSS in Gris Agate/Rose Tyrien combo GHW - YES! I skipped 2-3 years of waiting
> 
> View attachment 5400751



Congratulations on this K25 Ostrich HSS in Gris Agate/Rose Tyrien GHW.  This is a beautiful combo!  
You are so fortunate.  How did you skip the 2-3 years of waiting?  Did the H boutique order this HSS bag as their inventory, or did the original client not get the bag?


----------



## Cool Gal

fice16 said:


> Congratulations on this K25 Ostrich HSS in Gris Agate/Rose Tyrien GHW.  This is a beautiful combo!
> You are so fortunate.  How did you skip the 2-3 years of waiting?  Did the H boutique order this HSS bag as their inventory, or did the original client not get the bag?


Thank you! My SA told me they could not reach the original client, and the client is living overseas. BIG thanks to the original client for choosing this beautiful combo


----------



## SpicyTuna13

K32 Gold Touch w/ PHW — pass 

Would love a Touch B30 in the dark green family though. A girl can dream.


----------



## H’sKisses

SpicyTuna13 said:


> K32 Gold Touch w/ PHW — pass
> 
> Would love a Touch B30 in the dark green family though. A girl can dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400963


 This is absolutely beautiful! It could be the lighting, but do they not do contrast stitching on Touch pieces?? I would love Gold with same tone stitching! Do you mind saying how much this was?


----------



## Cool Gal

odette57 said:


> This is soooo gorgeous!!


Thank you It's really stunning in person and I'm still shocked to be offered this beauty


----------



## fice16

Cool Gal said:


> Thank you! My SA told me they could not reach the original client, and the client is living overseas. BIG thanks to the original client for choosing this beautiful combo



Congratulations!  You are so fortunate.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

H’sKisses said:


> This is absolutely beautiful! It could be the lighting, but do they not do contrast stitching on Touch pieces?? I would love Gold with same tone stitching! Do you mind saying how much this was?



Sorry, I am not sure about the stitching. My SA told me it was gold. I did not ask the price as I knew it was a definite pass. I imagine it to be around the $25 to $30K range. The price might be posted in the current price thread though.


----------



## pasdedeux1

SpicyTuna13 said:


> K32 Gold Touch w/ PHW — pass
> 
> Would love a Touch B30 in the dark green family though. A girl can dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400963


You and me both, sister. I am coveting a vert cypress touch B30. My SA knows it’s the only thing I want. I assume I will be waiting decades


----------



## lady_85

B30 Togo blue royal. Should I take it?


----------



## H’sKisses

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Sorry, I am not sure about the stitching. My SA told me it was gold. I did not ask the price as I knew it was a definite pass. I imagine it to be around the $25 to $30K range. The price might be posted in the current price thread though.



Thank you! I would definitely pass on the $25-$30k price range for this piece, but oh would it break my heart   It’s so beautiful, this is on my dream list for sure!


----------



## Monique1004

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Sorry, I am not sure about the stitching. My SA told me it was gold. I did not ask the price as I knew it was a definite pass. I imagine it to be around the $25 to $30K range. The price might be posted in the current price thread though.


I don’t think it’s that much more for Touch Kelly since it’s only the handle. One of my friends just got a black touch Kelly 25 & it wasn’t much more than normal K25.


----------



## Monique1004

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> What an amazing 4 weeks this has been. An alligator kelly to go, a kelly Danse and New Drag and now (yesterday) a Kelly sellier    Are the kelly to go and kelly danse considered "quota bags" in your local H?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400925


 They’re not quota bags in my store but much harder to come by than K or B. My SA told me a lot of her clients now wants Kelly Danse instead of Kelly.


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

Monique1004 said:


> They’re not quota bags in my store but much harder to come by than K or B. My SA told me a lot of her clients now wants Kelly Danse instead of Kelly.


They are not quotas?? wow you are so lucky! I love my Kelly Danse and it is considered a quota here and so was the kelly to go BUT then all of a sudden, THIS MONTH, they said that kelly to go was no longer considered a quota  I was like whuuuatt? LOL. The hardest bag to get, more than the B or K according to our SA yesterday, is the "New Drag" and I can completely understand why.


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

DR2014 said:


> Wow it is gorgeous!!!!!


   thank you


----------



## Avintage

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> What an amazing 4 weeks this has been. An alligator kelly to go, a kelly Danse and New Drag and now (yesterday) a Kelly sellier    Are the kelly to go and kelly danse considered "quota bags" in your local H?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400925



Woww! Such amazing offers, so happy for you! Kelly To Go and Danse is not QB in my store but Danse does require a pre-spend, while store is very lenient towards exotics non BKC since not a lot of demand for them due to steep price. 
With these offers, looks like H production is almost back to normal? (finger crossed)


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

Avintage said:


> Woww! Such amazing offers, so happy for you! Kelly To Go and Danse is not QB in my store but Danse does require a pre-spend, while store is very lenient towards exotics non BKC since not a lot of demand for them due to steep price.
> With these offers, looks like H production is almost back to normal? (finger crossed)


Thank you and yes, same with our H regarding pre-spend with anything named Kelly in it or Constance and of course with B...as for production, let's hope   so because I still need to pick up the QB offers on my account lol  My hubby's account technically has 3 but it's weird to me that they are considering the Danse and Kelly to go a quota, sad. I hope once production truly gets back to normal that they take the Danse and KTG and perhaps the Constance too, off the quota list. One can only pray. Our SA knows we are traveling soon and we were gently reminded  that if we got a Constance or Kelly offer during our travels, that they will count towards our overall QB for the year. hahaha  I reassured no worries there, we are very happy with our 4 QB a year (2 me and 2 hubby...for me) LOL we are not the only couple that does that and I am sure all SAs everywhere are fully aware that when spouses have separate accounts for 2 quota bags each, they no doubt are aware they are all probably for the MRS.


----------



## acrowcounted

Kelly 28 Sellier Epsom Mauve Sylvester PHW - passed, too large


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

acrowcounted said:


> Kelly 28 Sellier Epsom Mauve Sylvester PHW - passed, too large


Dang I forgot to posted the passed on ones...I have pics somewhere too...I will look ....funny I feel like the Kelly 28 I got Tuesday is way too small  for me  hopefully I will manage


----------



## Genepi

Cool Gal said:


> K25 Ostrich HSS in Gris Agate/Rose Tyrien combo GHW - YES! I skipped 2-3 years of waiting
> 
> View attachment 5400751


Stunning bag, love the combo, enjoy!


----------



## JavaJo

RAAAAV said:


> Need some advice on this offer. I feel it’s too whimsical. Sac a malice space


This caught my eye when I saw it on display last week, and asked my SA what it’s called, and she just blurted out the price of it…. LOL…  but yeah, it is whimsical piece, and such a piece of art… and would be a good piece for an avid collector… I’s say go for it!


----------



## Frivole88

Lindy 26, etoupe, phw -PASS
Constance 18, etain, ghw -YES
B25, rouge vif, phw- YES
Mini Lindy, noir, ghw - NO (technically I am only allowed to get 1 so I chose the B25)


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> What an amazing 4 weeks this has been. An alligator kelly to go, a kelly Danse and New Drag and now (yesterday) a Kelly sellier    Are the kelly to go and kelly danse considered "quota bags" in your local H?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400925


----------



## BirkinLover77

Cool Gal said:


> K25 Ostrich HSS in Gris Agate/Rose Tyrien combo GHW - YES! I skipped 2-3 years of waiting
> 
> View attachment 5400751


Very Beautiful. Congratulations


----------



## Cool Gal

Genepi said:


> Stunning bag, love the combo, enjoy!


Thank you


----------



## Cool Gal

BirkinLover77 said:


> Very Beautiful. Congratulations


Thank you


----------



## fanmiu

Constance mini lizard ombré ghw- Yes 
B30 Trench TC ghw- passed
K28 black croc phw- passed( did not even asked for details…
B25 Blue france Togo ghw- passed
B30 Craie Togo rghw- Yes Yes Yes 
B25 Black croc porous matte rghw- YES YES YESSSSS!!
I am done for the quota bags this year.


----------



## fanmiu

Cool Gal said:


> K25 Ostrich HSS in Gris Agate/Rose Tyrien combo GHW - YES! I skipped 2-3 years of waiting
> 
> View attachment 5400751



Oh my Goodnesssss! This is my dream bag . Congrat!


----------



## Kimina

fanmiu said:


> Constance mini lizard ombré ghw- Yes
> B30 Trench TC ghw- passed
> K28 black croc phw- passed( did not even asked for details…
> B25 Blue france Togo ghw- passed
> B30 Craie Togo rghw- Yes Yes Yes
> B25 Black croc porous matte rghw- YES YES YESSSSS!!
> I am done for the quota bags this year.


Wow what amazing offers and you made the best choices! Congrats!!


----------



## Cool Gal

fanmiu said:


> Oh my Goodnesssss! This is my dream bag . Congrat!


Thank you   You got such an amazing offers!! Congrats to you too!


----------



## realposhwife

Avintage said:


> My SA told me that usually the prespend for kelly in exotics are slightly higher than birkins due to higher demand. In terms of value also depends on what type of croc leather (porosus etc)? Matte or shiny?
> 
> Also feels like a kelly noir in GHW is just classic in whatever leather they comes in



Thank you I really appreciate your response.
I picked it up and we are on the plane ride home right now. It is even more beautiful in person than I ever could have imagined. It's the perfect size, perfect color, everything about it is perfect! I'm so in love with it!


----------



## ThugWife

fanmiu said:


> Constance mini lizard ombré ghw- Yes
> B30 Trench TC ghw- passed
> K28 black croc phw- passed( did not even asked for details…
> B25 Blue france Togo ghw- passed
> B30 Craie Togo rghw- Yes Yes Yes
> B25 Black croc porous matte rghw- YES YES YESSSSS!!
> I am done for the quota bags this year.


EPIC!! Pictures of the Matte croc please!


----------



## fanmiu

Kimina said:


> Wow what amazing offers and you made the best choices! Congrats!!


Thank you, I am definitely very happy, because my SA works with me very closely and I am comfortable to express what I don’t like.


----------



## fanmiu

ThugWife said:


> EPIC!! Pictures of the Matte croc please!


Thanks. I have not dress the bag, when I take it out for the first time I will come back to post.


----------



## ShopGirl123

Mini Lindy, swift framboise - YES!!


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

fanmiu said:


> Constance mini lizard ombré ghw- Yes
> B30 Trench TC ghw- passed
> K28 black croc phw- passed( did not even asked for details…
> B25 Blue france Togo ghw- passed
> B30 Craie Togo rghw- Yes Yes Yes
> B25 Black croc porous matte rghw- YES YES YESSSSS!!
> I am done for the quota bags this year.


Can't wait for pics. Enjoy in good health


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

jenalynmichelle said:


> Here she is!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5396800


Fab!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Black Madame mini Constance, Ombre lizard buckle. Absolutely over the moon with this one!


Gorg! Love to see a pic!


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

jenalynmichelle said:


> Here she is!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5396800


Gorgeous  heart emoji, enjoy it in good health


----------



## fanmiu

realposhwife said:


> Thank you I really appreciate your response.
> I picked it up and we are on the plane ride home right now. It is even more beautiful in person than I ever could have imagined. It's the perfect size, perfect color, everything about it is perfect! I'm so in love with it!


Congrat! I can feel your excitement!


----------



## mc2743

My very first qb - B30 beton togo ghw - yes!!  It was way more beautiful than I expected irl.


----------



## Xthgirl

Happy to hear newbies getting their first quota bags. Enjoy the moment and congrats.


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> View attachment 5400923


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

acrowcounted said:


> Looks like a whole batch of cassis B25s are hitting stores this week so if someone is in love with this combo, time to contact your SA!
> This lovely person got one today and shared a short video for her sales post… Looks like Rouge Sellier with a tinge more purple.
> View attachment 5373954


Love this!


----------



## acrowcounted

realposhwife said:


> Thank you I really appreciate your response.
> I picked it up and we are on the plane ride home right now. It is even more beautiful in person than I ever could have imagined. It's the perfect size, perfect color, everything about it is perfect! I'm so in love with it!


Sounds beautiful! Would love to see photos!


----------



## realposhwife

My brand new beyond stunningly beautiful - Sellier K28 Croc Noir GHW! The bag of my dreams and absolutely PERFECT for day or night! My husband told my wonderful SA he wanted to get me this bag. She called him last week so he surprised me with a trip over Mother's Day to pick it up.  I love, love, love this bag so much!!! 
.


----------



## fanmiu

realposhwife said:


> My brand new beyond stunningly beautiful - Sellier K28 Croc Noir GHW! The bag of my dreams and absolutely PERFECT for day or night! My husband told my wonderful SA he wanted to get me this bag. She called him last week so he surprised me with a trip over Mother's Day to pick it up.  I love, love, love this bag so much!!!
> .
> View attachment 5404361
> View attachment 5404362


Lovely! Congrat to your purchase,enjoy!


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

realposhwife said:


> My brand new beyond stunningly beautiful - Sellier K28 Croc Noir GHW! The bag of my dreams and absolutely PERFECT for day or night! My husband told my wonderful SA he wanted to get me this bag. She called him last week so he surprised me with a trip over Mother's Day to pick it up.  I love, love, love this bag so much!!!
> .
> View attachment 5404361
> View attachment 5404362


Absolutely stunning! Enjoy it in good health
 Congratulations


----------



## Hermes Zen

realposhwife said:


> My brand new beyond stunningly beautiful - Sellier K28 Croc Noir GHW! The bag of my dreams and absolutely PERFECT for day or night! My husband told my wonderful SA he wanted to get me this bag. She called him last week so he surprised me with a trip over Mother's Day to pick it up.  I love, love, love this bag so much!!!
> .
> View attachment 5404361
> View attachment 5404362


OMGosh!  Blows my mind beautiful!!  CONGRATULATIONS and many years of happiness with this beauty!


----------



## pasdedeux1

I'm told there is a mini kelly on offer for me. I'll need to jump a flight to get it, so it will be a few days. I already have a few of these, so my SA knows I am hoping for something like Barenia or Box, unless it's Bleu Hydra. She was being elusive when she texted, so we'll see what she has in store for me this week.


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

pasdedeux1 said:


> I'm told there is a mini kelly on offer for me. I'll need to jump a flight to get it, so it will be a few days. I already have a few of these, so my SA knows I am hoping for something like Barenia or Box, unless it's Bleu Hydra. She was being elusive when she texted, so we'll see what she has in store for me this week.


Congratulations enjoy your mini vacation and mini baby


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

papilloncristal said:


> Struggled to find a spot at home with proper lighting and my cats’ scratch post turned out to be the only appropriate place now.. lol
> View attachment 5384991


Wow! Love


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

AnEyefortheBest said:


> Wow! Love


Gorgeous! enjoy it in good health.


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

papilloncristal said:


> Struggled to find a spot at home with proper lighting and my cats’ scratch post turned out to be the only appropriate place now.. lol
> View attachment 5384991


congratulations and enjoy it in good health


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

izzy9102 said:


> Welp my dream finally came true yesterday.  I finally joined the BF club.  Welcome home to my new BF B25 with GHW.
> View attachment 5385546


congratulations so beautiful. Love that smile, so worth it. Enjoy your new "baby" in good health and welcome to the Club


----------



## scheurin

Here we go, Saturday was our lucky day. Mine was about 50 % sure, hers was a complete surprise.


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

izzy9102 said:


> Welp my dream finally came true yesterday.  I finally joined the BF club.  Welcome home to my new BF B25 with GHW.
> View attachment 5385546


Stunning! It's so gorg


----------



## Fashionista2

realposhwife said:


> My brand new beyond stunningly beautiful - Sellier K28 Croc Noir GHW! The bag of my dreams and absolutely PERFECT for day or night! My husband told my wonderful SA he wanted to get me this bag. She called him last week so he surprised me with a trip over Mother's Day to pick it up.  I love, love, love this bag so much!!!
> .
> View attachment 5404361
> View attachment 5404362


Absolutely STUNNING


----------



## WingNut

realposhwife said:


> My brand new beyond stunningly beautiful - Sellier K28 Croc Noir GHW! The bag of my dreams and absolutely PERFECT for day or night! My husband told my wonderful SA he wanted to get me this bag. She called him last week so he surprised me with a trip over Mother's Day to pick it up.  I love, love, love this bag so much!!!
> .
> View attachment 5404361
> View attachment 5404362


Wow that is stunningly beautiful, and you wear it well!


----------



## qveens

B25 sellier gris meyer epsom ghw -yes!!


----------



## 880

Gold epsom 25B sellier, phw, accepted

I was vacillating as to what type of 25B I wanted, so thank you to @jp824 for putting the sellier as a good option for me with my SA 

cross posted from Last H purchase thread (first two pics at H). 

H sundress and techno zip jacket from a previous visit

with croc chaine d’ancre bag that I wore into the boutique


----------



## DR2014

880 said:


> Gold epsom 25B sellier, phw, accepted
> 
> I was vacillating as to what type of 25B I wanted, so thank you to @jp824 for putting the sellier as a good option for me with my SA
> 
> cross posted from Last H purchase thread (first two pics at H).
> 
> H sundress and techno zip jacket from a previous visit
> 
> with croc chaine d’ancre bag that I wore into the boutique
> View attachment 5405271
> View attachment 5405273
> View attachment 5405275
> View attachment 5405274


Congratulations, it's gorgeous! And you & your styling are so chic!!


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

880 said:


> Gold epsom 25B sellier, phw, accepted
> 
> I was vacillating as to what type of 25B I wanted, so thank you to @jp824 for putting the sellier as a good option for me with my SA
> 
> cross posted from Last H purchase thread (first two pics at H).
> 
> H sundress and techno zip jacket from a previous visit
> 
> with croc chaine d’ancre bag that I wore into the boutique
> View attachment 5405271
> View attachment 5405273
> View attachment 5405275
> View attachment 5405274


congratulations!!


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

scheurin said:


> Here we go, Saturday was our lucky day. Mine was about 50 % sure, hers was a complete surprise.


Congratulations!!


----------



## Caramelus

880 said:


> Gold epsom 25B sellier, phw, accepted
> 
> I was vacillating as to what type of 25B I wanted, so thank you to @jp824 for putting the sellier as a good option for me with my SA
> 
> cross posted from Last H purchase thread (first two pics at H).
> 
> H sundress and techno zip jacket from a previous visit
> 
> with croc chaine d’ancre bag that I wore into the boutique
> View attachment 5405271
> View attachment 5405273
> View attachment 5405275
> View attachment 5405274


Stunning …. You even made the apples look delicious


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

880 said:


> Gold epsom 25B sellier, phw, accepted
> 
> I was vacillating as to what type of 25B I wanted, so thank you to @jp824 for putting the sellier as a good option for me with my SA
> 
> cross posted from Last H purchase thread (first two pics at H).
> 
> H sundress and techno zip jacket from a previous visit
> 
> with croc chaine d’ancre bag that I wore into the boutique
> View attachment 5405271
> View attachment 5405273
> View attachment 5405275
> View attachment 5405274


Thinking about this same jacket! How do you like it?


----------



## 880

EdgyBagsPlz said:


> Thinking about this same jacket! How do you like it?



I love it. I wrote more than one post about it in the thread h RTW






						Hermes RTW
					

It looks great on you & yes i agree the size is just right! Thanks for sharing this. I was contemplating the white one but i like how the light reflects off the black embroidery:heart:  They do not have white available anymore. But I would prefer the black cos it doesn't get dirty easily. Thanks...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

880 said:


> I wrote more than one post about it in the thread h RTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes RTW
> 
> 
> It looks great on you & yes i agree the size is just right! Thanks for sharing this. I was contemplating the white one but i like how the light reflects off the black embroidery:heart:  They do not have white available anymore. But I would prefer the black cos it doesn't get dirty easily. Thanks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Sorry, I'm tired and didn't realize who posted this! I thought maybe it was a third person because oopsies!


----------



## claritaaa27

I pointed out my interest on Mini Constance in Fauve Barenia and finally my SA informed that there will be one in Natural Sable coming in… Should I get it or wait for the Fauve Barenia? Are they similar or totally different?


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

claritaaa27 said:


> I pointed out my interest on Mini Constance in Fauve Barenia and finally my SA informed that there will be one in Natural Sable coming in… Should I get it or wait for the Fauve Barenia? Are they similar or totally different?


They look a bit similar to me. I actually love all the "gold" family of colors and some people can't tell the difference. Especially in wedges or sandals as they seem to patina much quicker.....I say be patient and never settle and always get what your heart desires. The natural sable is gorgeous but again I love all the natural tan looking leathers.
Reminds me of our actual horse saddles. Here's a side by side comparison, hope that helps. 


Natural sable




Fauve Barenia
	

		
			
		

		
	



Fauve Barenia........................natural sable


----------



## nymeria

880 said:


> Gold epsom 25B sellier, phw, accepted
> 
> I was vacillating as to what type of 25B I wanted, so thank you to @jp824 for putting the sellier as a good option for me with my SA
> 
> cross posted from Last H purchase thread (first two pics at H).
> 
> H sundress and techno zip jacket from a previous visit
> 
> with croc chaine d’ancre bag that I wore into the boutique
> View attachment 5405271
> View attachment 5405273
> View attachment 5405275
> View attachment 5405274


Congrats- a lovely bag!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

880 said:


> Gold epsom 25B sellier, phw, accepted
> 
> I was vacillating as to what type of 25B I wanted, so thank you to @jp824 for putting the sellier as a good option for me with my SA
> 
> cross posted from Last H purchase thread (first two pics at H).
> 
> H sundress and techno zip jacket from a previous visit
> 
> with croc chaine d’ancre bag that I wore into the boutique
> View attachment 5405271
> View attachment 5405273
> View attachment 5405275
> View attachment 5405274


LOVE IT!!!!! Def the right decision! Congrats hun!!!!


----------



## sammix3

my SA offered me a c18 in biscuit with ghw in swift leather.  Have not seen this color in person.  Been doing lots of googling and it looks like a chameleon.  Thoughts?


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

880 said:


> Gold epsom 25B sellier, phw, accepted
> 
> I was vacillating as to what type of 25B I wanted, so thank you to @jp824 for putting the sellier as a good option for me with my SA
> 
> cross posted from Last H purchase thread (first two pics at H).
> 
> H sundress and techno zip jacket from a previous visit
> 
> with croc chaine d’ancre bag that I wore into the boutique
> View attachment 5405271
> View attachment 5405273
> View attachment 5405275
> View attachment 5405274


The bag is stunning.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

sammix3 said:


> my SA offered me a c18 in biscuit with ghw in swift leather.  Have not seen this color in person.  Been doing lots of googling and it looks like a chameleon.  Thoughts?


It is isn’t it? Sometimes appearing like a latte or then a chai, creamy or tan depending on your blue jeans or red dress. I love all the shades of natural “ gold”  “tan” colors they carry. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





look how much lighter biscuit appears in swift


----------



## sammix3

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> It is isn’t it? Sometimes appearing like a latte or then a chai, creamy or tan depending on your blue jeans or red dress. I love all the shades of natural “ gold”  “tan” colors they carry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405643
> View attachment 5405645
> View attachment 5405648
> 
> look how much lighter biscuit appears in swift


I know right?  So hard to make a decision based on pictures.  Will definitely need to see it in person


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB




----------



## sammix3

Took a pic next to my rose Sakura mini roulis and gold orans for comparison.  It’s pretty true to color and looks like a caramel/biscuit color


----------



## 880

Thank you @DR2014 , @TheMrsoftheHB , @nymeria , @Israeli_Flava , @Mrs.Hermess , and @Caramelus 
for your kind words!


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

880 said:


> Thank you @DR2014 , @TheMrsoftheHB , @nymeria , @Israeli_Flava , @Mrs.Hermess , and @Caramelus
> for your kind words!


----------



## mp4

claritaaa27 said:


> I pointed out my interest on Mini Constance in Fauve Barenia and finally my SA informed that there will be one in Natural Sable coming in… Should I get it or wait for the Fauve Barenia? Are they similar or totally different?



If Barenia is what you want, then wait.  If you can’t wait indefinitely, maybe take a look and see if this leather appeals to you?  Only you can decide.


----------



## claritaaa27

Thank you @mp4 & @TheMrsoftheHB 

I’m leaning towards Barenia for now. Will have to see if I can resist the Butler haha


----------



## Chanelandco

880 said:


> Gold epsom 25B sellier, phw, accepted
> 
> I was vacillating as to what type of 25B I wanted, so thank you to @jp824 for putting the sellier as a good option for me with my SA
> 
> cross posted from Last H purchase thread (first two pics at H).
> 
> H sundress and techno zip jacket from a previous visit
> 
> with croc chaine d’ancre bag that I wore into the boutique
> View attachment 5405271
> View attachment 5405273
> View attachment 5405275
> View attachment 5405274


Congratulations 880!
The B sellier is gorgeous. Wear it in good health ♥️


----------



## jenayb

880 said:


> Gold epsom 25B sellier, phw, accepted
> 
> I was vacillating as to what type of 25B I wanted, so thank you to @jp824 for putting the sellier as a good option for me with my SA
> 
> cross posted from Last H purchase thread (first two pics at H).
> 
> H sundress and techno zip jacket from a previous visit
> 
> with croc chaine d’ancre bag that I wore into the boutique
> View attachment 5405271
> View attachment 5405273
> View attachment 5405275
> View attachment 5405274



STUNNING on you, gf!


----------



## Antje_MUC

24/24 in Barenia Faubourg. I loooove the bag, but am hesitant because of the scratches!
Update: pictures deleted because I just received a call from my dear SA. The bag will be sent back to Paris. They found another one immaculate with GHW! Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## Caramelus

Antje_MUC said:


> 24/24 in Barenia Faubourg. I loooove the bag, but am hesitant because of the scratches! I know it will scratch anyways but then the will my scratches… Barenia lovers, any thoughts?
> View attachment 5406481
> View attachment 5406482


Your hesitation means it bothers you. May be ok if it was preloved at a lesser price but personally I would wait to find one in pristine condition


----------



## Notorious Pink

880 said:


> Gold epsom 25B sellier, phw, accepted
> 
> I was vacillating as to what type of 25B I wanted, so thank you to @jp824 for putting the sellier as a good option for me with my SA
> 
> cross posted from Last H purchase thread (first two pics at H).
> 
> H sundress and techno zip jacket from a previous visit
> 
> with croc chaine d’ancre bag that I wore into the boutique
> View attachment 5405271
> View attachment 5405273
> View attachment 5405275
> View attachment 5405274


Faaaabulous! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## hphile

Della Cavalleria mini bag in epsom and vert criquet - Pass

The color was so pretty! I found it odd that the strap doesn't lay flat? I like the idea of the equestrian heritage, but I didn't really like the apple bottom shape... it was my first time seeing the bag though!


----------



## eternallove4bag

880 said:


> Gold epsom 25B sellier, phw, accepted
> 
> I was vacillating as to what type of 25B I wanted, so thank you to @jp824 for putting the sellier as a good option for me with my SA
> 
> cross posted from Last H purchase thread (first two pics at H).
> 
> H sundress and techno zip jacket from a previous visit
> 
> with croc chaine d’ancre bag that I wore into the boutique
> View attachment 5405271
> View attachment 5405273
> View attachment 5405275
> View attachment 5405274


LOVE @880 many congrats!


----------



## 880

thank you so much @Chanelandco, @jenaywins, @Notorious Pink, @eternallove4bag  

@Notorious Pink , I hope you are having a fabulous time and cannot wait for you to post about your adventures soon! 

Hugs


----------



## jyyanks

880 said:


> Gold epsom 25B sellier, phw, accepted
> 
> I was vacillating as to what type of 25B I wanted, so thank you to @jp824 for putting the sellier as a good option for me with my SA
> 
> cross posted from Last H purchase thread (first two pics at H).
> 
> H sundress and techno zip jacket from a previous visit
> 
> with croc chaine d’ancre bag that I wore into the boutique
> View attachment 5405271
> View attachment 5405273
> View attachment 5405275
> View attachment 5405274


 It was made for you - you look FAB!!!!  Congratulations on this rare beauty - it’s stunning. 

@jp824 can never steer you wrong


----------



## jyyanks

Here’s my offer (I said yes!). B25 in Gris Meyer. It’s my first gray H bag!


----------



## jp824

jyyanks said:


> Here’s my offer (I said yes!). B25 in Gris Meyer. It’s my first gray H bag!
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Congratulations! Beautiful bag!  One of my wish list bag! I was just pestering my SA for a gris Meyer B or K….don’t care which one as long as it’s gris Meyer…lol.


----------



## laura_seattle

I just got offered my first Birkin ever!! I’m so excited!! All I know is it’s a Birkin 35 in Chai. Don’t really care about the hardware or leather lol


----------



## pearlgrass

laura_seattle said:


> I just got offered my first Birkin ever!! I’m so excited!! All I know is it’s a Birkin 35 in Chai. Don’t really care about the hardware or leather lol



Congrats on your first Birkin!


----------



## Sydny2

laura_seattle said:


> I just got offered my first Birkin ever!! I’m so excited!! All I know is it’s a Birkin 35 in Chai. Don’t really care about the hardware or leather lol



Congrats! Please show us when you get the bag!


----------



## hermesfashion123

jyyanks said:


> Here’s my offer (I said yes!). B25 in Gris Meyer. It’s my first gray H bag!


She’s beautiful! Congrats


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

laura_seattle said:


> I just got offered my first Birkin ever!! I’m so excited!! All I know is it’s a Birkin 35 in Chai. Don’t really care about the hardware or leather lol


Congrats! Can't wait to see that beautiful new bag


----------



## kmm88

K25 etoupe sellier Phw. YEEES


----------



## missBV

laura_seattle said:


> I just got offered my first Birkin ever!! I’m so excited!! All I know is it’s a Birkin 35 in Chai. Don’t really care about the hardware or leather lol



chai is really a very lovely colour. Very versatile


----------



## Bereal

laura_seattle said:


> I just got offered my first Birkin ever!! I’m so excited!! All I know is it’s a Birkin 35 in Chai. Don’t really care about the hardware or leather lol


Congratulations I remember how I excited I got! It’s a great feeling lol


----------



## jyyanks

@jp824  Thank you!!!  It’s a very versatile gray. Surprisingly it’s the first H gray I own and I can wearing this color year round! 



hermesfashion123 said:


> She’s beautiful! Congrats


Thank you so much!!


----------



## jyyanks

laura_seattle said:


> I just got offered my first Birkin ever!! I’m so excited!! All I know is it’s a Birkin 35 in Chai. Don’t really care about the hardware or leather lol



Omg I remember the elation when I bought my first H bag!!! Congrats - please post once you get it.


----------



## Avintage

K25 togo gris meyer  loving this shade of grey


----------



## laura_seattle

Thank you everyone for the nice comments  Honestly I was just stunned and couldn’t say anything for a few seconds.  Did not expect it at all. From what I can see, Chai looks beautiful! Will definitely post pictures when I get it on Monday


----------



## MrsPurse18

laura_seattle said:


> Thank you everyone for the nice comments  Honestly I was just stunned and couldn’t say anything for a few seconds.  Did not expect it at all. From what I can see, Chai looks beautiful! Will definitely post pictures when I get it on Monday


Congratulations!! Do you know what leather it will come in? I think Chai looks like a  beautiful color-- enjoy your new bag!


----------



## jyyanks

Avintage said:


> K25 togo gris meyer  loving this shade of grey


Thank you so much!!! I was originally looking for etain but I like this lighter shade better!!


----------



## MrsPurse18

Avintage said:


> K25 togo gris meyer  loving this shade of grey


Pleas


Avintage said:


> K25 togo gris meyer  loving this shade of grey


Congratulations! Would love to see photos of gris meyer in Togo!! How exciting!


----------



## lvstratus

Avintage said:


> K25 togo gris meyer  loving this shade of grey



I guess May is the month of GM because I was offered a B25, togo, ghw.
Perfect grey.


----------



## littleming

realposhwife said:


> My brand new beyond stunningly beautiful - Sellier K28 Croc Noir GHW! The bag of my dreams and absolutely PERFECT for day or night! My husband told my wonderful SA he wanted to get me this bag. She called him last week so he surprised me with a trip over Mother's Day to pick it up.  I love, love, love this bag so much!!!
> .
> View attachment 5404361
> View attachment 5404362


Speechless!! Gorgeous!!!! ❤️❤️❤️
Wear it in good health!!


----------



## Avintage

MrsPurse18 said:


> Pleas
> 
> Congratulations! Would love to see photos of gris meyer in Togo!! How exciting!



Just posted the picture in the other thread  




Avintage said:


> To update the grey gallery:
> Gris Meyer in Togo
> 
> View attachment 5408088


----------



## Avintage

lvstratus said:


> I guess May is the month of GM because I was offered a B25, togo, ghw.
> Perfect grey.



congrats!! Yes my SA told me a bunch of gris meyer shipments have arrived in late April-May. Much shorter wait time than etain/etoupe but is a very neutral a bit masculine grey tones.


----------



## 880

jyyanks said:


> Here’s my offer (I said yes!). B25 in Gris Meyer. It’s my first gray H bag!


Love this! I am so happy for you!


----------



## yuukei

Gris Meyer Ostrich Birkin 25 - pass
Gris Tourterelle Ostrich Birkin 25 - yessss
Gris T is actually my favorite neutral and my dream color… I’ve really wanted to score one in non-exotic leather. 
I never thought I’d get an exotic but I just cannot say no to this color


----------



## Megs

Ok all of your offers are having me feeling such an insane itch for new H!!!


----------



## skinnyepicurean

Collected my b25 black PHW offer that I mentioned a while back, and finally dressed her up ◡̈


----------



## Lady_S

skinnyepicurean said:


> Collected my b25 black PHW offer that I mentioned a while back, and finally dressed her up ◡̈
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408894




wowwww!!! i just got offered a b25 sellier noir but in ghw  
how do you find this bag? is it hard to use?


----------



## Mirame

C18 in Caramel Mysore- considering to take or pass


----------



## Mirame

Mirame said:


> C18 in Caramel Mysore- considering to take or pass


Oh forgot to mention in Gold hardware


----------



## skinnyepicurean

Lady_S said:


> wowwww!!! i just got offered a b25 sellier noir but in ghw
> how do you find this bag? is it hard to use?


haven't used it yet, but it is stiff, but i don't believe it is hard to use if you use it as an open tote  enjoy!


----------



## Tykhe

Kelly 25 Nata swift. Lol I asked for Bleu brume but when I saw her I couldn’t say no.


----------



## BreezyE

B30 Barenia Faubourg GHW. My dream bag, thanks to my amazing SA!


----------



## MrsPurse18

BreezyE said:


> B30 Barenia Faubourg GHW. My dream bag, thanks to my amazing SA!


Congratulations! I have the same...I call her my BFF . You will love this bag!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

sharing my fsh score! Kelly pochette Chai (new color) ghw. My milk tea babyyyyyy. Also posting a comparison with gold.


----------



## A.Ali

Was offered this beautiful Verrou but my sister decided to pick Mauve over it


----------



## QuelleFromage

Epsom sellier K25, black GHW

Barenia Faubourg Birkin 35, fauve PHW (I already have one in smooth Barenia!)

Togo retourné K25, vert cyprès GHW

Would've gone crazy and taken both Kellys if not for the Epsom! But an easy choice. Such a chameleon color.


----------



## Kandredesign

B25 Barenia Faubourg GHW.  
a huge and resounding YES.


----------



## misspakie

Tykhe said:


> Kelly 25 Nata swift. Lol I asked for Bleu brume but when I saw her I couldn’t say no.


 So exciting! Congrats!!


----------



## Tykhe

misspakie said:


> So exciting! Congrats!!


Thank you!


----------



## hermesfashion123

Kandredesign said:


> B25 Barenia Faubourg GHW.
> a huge and resounding YES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5410793


Beautiful! Congrats


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

BreezyE said:


> B30 Barenia Faubourg GHW. My dream bag, thanks to my amazing SA!


❤️ love!! ❤️


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

LovingTheOrange said:


> sharing my fsh score! Kelly pochette Chai (new color) ghw. My milk tea babyyyyyy. Also posting a comparison with gold.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409570
> View attachment 5409572
> View attachment 5409571


Gorgeous! Congrats!!


----------



## MrsPurse18

Kandredesign said:


> B25 Barenia Faubourg GHW.
> a huge and resounding YES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5410793


Congratulations! My first quota bag was a B30 in Barenia F./Fauve... I just polished her up today with a simple white glove. My BFF!  I love the simplicity of this very natural bag while also appreciating the complexity of the leather, the scent, etc. She is sturdy and always gorgeous! Enjoy!


----------



## Megs

WOW to all of you!! Clearly, I don't have a good SA reputation again yet, I've been offered... nothing haha


----------



## laura_seattle

Here is a picture of my first Birkin! It’s a B35 Chai Clemence Leather. I was so nervous before my appointment! My SA is so sweet, she knew my beloved dog passed away a couple weeks ago and said she hoped this would make me feel better. This picture doesn’t do the color justice, it’s a beautiful neutral tan color. Gorgeous


----------



## skinnyepicurean

Love chai! Hoping to add a chai piece this season but seems too difficult


----------



## MrsPurse18

laura_seattle said:


> Here is a picture of my first Birkin! It’s a B35 Chai Clemence Leather. I was so nervous before my appointment! My SA is so sweet, she knew my beloved dog passed away a couple weeks ago and said she hoped this would make me feel better. This picture doesn’t do the color justice, it’s a beautiful neutral tan color. Gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411551


Congratulations! It is a gorgeous color and gorgeous bag! And it looks like the perfect Twilly's! Enjoy!


----------



## pearlgrass

laura_seattle said:


> Here is a picture of my first Birkin! It’s a B35 Chai Clemence Leather. I was so nervous before my appointment! My SA is so sweet, she knew my beloved dog passed away a couple weeks ago and said she hoped this would make me feel better. This picture doesn’t do the color justice, it’s a beautiful neutral tan color. Gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411551



Sorry for your loss!

Congrats! Enjoy your new B35 in good health


----------



## olibelli

Mini Kelly Picnic - YES!

Said yes without knowing the color but it turned out to be Gold Swift - I'm over the moon


----------



## aisham

olibelli said:


> Mini Kelly Picnic - YES!
> 
> Said yes without knowing the color but it turned out to be Gold Swift - I'm over the moon


woooow congratulations  just in time for summer. I would've said yes on the word "pic...."only . All picnic colors are amazing and I am so happy you got gold. Enjoy her in good health .


----------



## olibelli

aisham said:


> woooow congratulations  just in time for summer. I would've said yes on the word "pic...."only . All picnic colors are amazing and I am so happy you got gold. Enjoy her in good health .


Exactly what happened to me


----------



## Naynaykilla

olibelli said:


> Mini Kelly Picnic - YES!
> 
> Said yes without knowing the color but it turned out to be Gold Swift - I'm over the moon


So so happy for you!


----------



## Divinekatt8

My SA offered me a b25 in mauve Sylvester and Gris Meyer both ghw. I chose Gris Meyer. I had a b25 in a green or grey on my wishlist this year. Mauve is my fave pink but I think I will get way more wear with GM!!


----------



## stylemeter

olibelli said:


> Mini Kelly Picnic - YES!
> 
> Said yes without knowing the color but it turned out to be Gold Swift - I'm over the moon


wow! congratulations ..can i ask which country u belong ?


----------



## olibelli

stylemeter said:


> wow! congratulations ..can i ask which country u belong ?


This was in the US but I shop actively in two continents and my second one is in Europe


----------



## heytae

Kelly 25 Retourne Togo Noir GHW - Passed, as I have my mind set for Sellier Epsom


----------



## DolceDolce

olibelli said:


> Mini Kelly Picnic - YES!
> 
> Said yes without knowing the color but it turned out to be Gold Swift - I'm over the moon


Wow!!! Congratulations!!! I’m not VIP enough to ever get one so I get so excited seeing these posted ❤️❤️❤️ thanks for sharing! Enjoy this precious little beauty


----------



## olibelli

DolceDolce said:


> Wow!!! Congratulations!!! I’m not VIP enough to ever get one so I get so excited seeing these posted ❤❤❤ thanks for sharing! Enjoy this precious little beauty


Thank you


----------



## kidkelly218

Kelly 28 Vert Criquet PHW in Evercolor leather - 100x yes. Purchased in FSH.


----------



## debykf

mdt218 said:


> Kelly 28 Vert Criquet PHW in Evercolor leather - 100x yes. Purchased in FSH.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5413361


Congrats!!! I’m hoping and praying for this color!!!


----------



## ShopGirl123

LovingTheOrange said:


> Here you go! I haven’t seen anyone post it online and google didn’t render any results.
> 
> View attachment 5397294


I got offered this one a few weeks ago too.  I’m not a leopard girl so I declined but it was stunning in person.


----------



## DR2014

ShopGirl123 said:


> I got offered this one a few weeks ago too.  I’m not a leopard girl so I declined but it was stunning in person.


Wow, I love it!!


----------



## partialtopink

olibelli said:


> Mini Kelly Picnic - YES!
> 
> Said yes without knowing the color but it turned out to be Gold Swift - I'm over the moon



So gorgeous!!! Congrats!!



heytae said:


> Kelly 25 Retourne Togo Noir GHW - Passed, as I have my mind set for Sellier Epsom



I wish we could have traded our offers, but glad we stay true to our preferences


----------



## Fashionista2

A souvenir from Paris. Birkin 30 Barenia Faubourg Fauve with gold hardware ❤


----------



## A.Ali

olibelli said:


> Mini Kelly Picnic - YES!
> 
> Said yes without knowing the color but it turned out to be Gold Swift - I'm over the moon




Congratulations this is my favorite special bag from Hermès.


----------



## fabdiva

B30 gold hardware, nata. Can’t recall the leather, not Togo; but feels so good! Accepted.


----------



## hphile

fabdiva said:


> B30 gold hardware, nata. Can’t recall the leather, not Togo; but feels so good! Accepted.



hm looking at the grain, if it's not togo, maybe clemence?


----------



## louise_elouise

Kelly 25 sellier in craie Epsom with gold hardware

can’t believe my SA made this happen!


----------



## Notorious Pink

K28 Retourne Evercolor Bleu Glacier GHW - declined
B30 Touch Noir RGHW Matte Gator/Togo - accepted! 
This was exactly what I wanted.
For information purposes, they had both Matte and Shiny Touch available


----------



## LOA24

Notorious Pink said:


> K28 Retourne Evercolor Bleu Glacier GHW - declined
> B30 Touch Noir RGHW Matte Gator/Togo - accepted!
> This was exactly what I wanted.
> For information purposes, they had both Matte and Shiny Touch available
> 
> View attachment 5414916


Congrats! Lovely Paris Souvenir ❤️


----------



## Notorious Pink

lovemylife15 said:


> Congrats! Lovely Paris Souvenir ❤


Thank you!  
It makes turning 50 not so bad!


----------



## Tykhe

Notorious Pink said:


> K28 Retourne Evercolor Bleu Glacier GHW - declined
> B30 Touch Noir RGHW Matte Gator/Togo - accepted!
> This was exactly what I wanted.
> For information purposes, they had both Matte and Shiny Touch available
> 
> View attachment 5414916


Stunning!!! And in Paris too? Amazing!!


----------



## DR2014

fabdiva said:


> B30 gold hardware, nata. Can’t recall the leather, not Togo; but feels so good! Accepted.


It's so gorgeous, @fabdiva!!!!


----------



## DR2014

Notorious Pink said:


> Thank you!
> It makes turning 50 not so bad!


After sitting next to you, I can definitely say that turning 50 when you look like you could be in your late 30's is AWESOME!  Happy birthday and congrats on your gorgeous new B!


----------



## Fertmd101

Notorious Pink said:


> Thank you!
> It makes turning 50 not so bad!


So gorgeous!! Congrats on the bag and the milestone birthday


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Notorious Pink said:


> K28 Retourne Evercolor Bleu Glacier GHW - declined
> B30 Touch Noir RGHW Matte Gator/Togo - accepted!
> This was exactly what I wanted.
> For information purposes, they had both Matte and Shiny Touch available
> 
> View attachment 5414916


OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG PERFECTION BABE!!!! Poor lil blue glacier Kelly never stood a chance 
xooxoxoo and HAPPY BIRTHDAY AGAIN!!!!
Such a forever piece! 
Need a playdate ASAPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rhl2987

Notorious Pink said:


> K28 Retourne Evercolor Bleu Glacier GHW - declined
> B30 Touch Noir RGHW Matte Gator/Togo - accepted!
> This was exactly what I wanted.
> For information purposes, they had both Matte and Shiny Touch available
> 
> View attachment 5414916


Congratulations!!! This is beautiful.


----------



## fabdiva

DR2014 said:


> It's so gorgeous, @fabdiva!!!!


Thank you!  A complete surprise!  I went to pick up shoes!!!


----------



## fabdiva

hphile said:


> hm looking at the grain, if it's not togo, maybe clemence?


I don't think that's what my SA said.  I could be wrong though.  I'll find out. It's really soft.


----------



## fabdiva

louise_elouise said:


> Kelly 25 sellier in craie Epsom with gold hardware
> 
> can’t believe my SA made this happen!


What a beauty!!!  Congratulations!


----------



## hermesfashion123

Notorious Pink said:


> K28 Retourne Evercolor Bleu Glacier GHW - declined
> B30 Touch Noir RGHW Matte Gator/Togo - accepted!
> This was exactly what I wanted.
> For information purposes, they had both Matte and Shiny Touch available
> 
> View attachment 5414916


So beautiful! Congrats and happy birthday


----------



## Hermes.L

K28 mat alligator beton.
Gorgeous but still Thinking about it.. 
I have few exotics in dark shades. This would be my first light one. I’m not sure how it will age.


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

LovingTheOrange said:


> sharing my fsh score! Kelly pochette Chai (new color) ghw. My milk tea babyyyyyy. Also posting a comparison with gold.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409570
> View attachment 5409572
> View attachment 5409571


Beautiful, thanks for sharing!


----------



## wearawishbone

Notorious Pink said:


> K28 Retourne Evercolor Bleu Glacier GHW - declined
> B30 Touch Noir RGHW Matte Gator/Togo - accepted!
> This was exactly what I wanted.
> For information purposes, they had both Matte and Shiny Touch available
> 
> View attachment 5414916


This is stunning! Congrats!! You look like you're turning 30 btw


----------



## Book Worm

Notorious Pink said:


> K28 Retourne Evercolor Bleu Glacier GHW - declined
> B30 Touch Noir RGHW Matte Gator/Togo - accepted!
> This was exactly what I wanted.
> For information purposes, they had both Matte and Shiny Touch available
> 
> View attachment 5414916


RGHW is going up in my wishlist!
Lovely birthday gift!


----------



## saban

Notorious Pink said:


> K28 Retourne Evercolor Bleu Glacier GHW - declined
> B30 Touch Noir RGHW Matte Gator/Togo - accepted!
> This was exactly what I wanted.
> For information purposes, they had both Matte and Shiny Touch available
> 
> View attachment 5414916



Absolutely gorgeous! What a wonderful birthday surprise.


----------



## mp4

Notorious Pink said:


> Thank you!
> It makes turning 50 not so bad!


Happy Birthday dear!


----------



## deedeedor

Has anyone been offered a purple b or k this year? This year’s purple is elegant!


----------



## pasdedeux1

Black box mini Kelly. Accepted!

still holding out hope for bleu hydra chèvre but this will do for now.


----------



## Serendipity1124

Birkin 30 Sellier Epsom Nata PHW - YES!


----------



## Beachbunny_chanel

My new Chai Baby  Picotin 18 with pockets


----------



## fabdiva

Serendipity1124 said:


> Birkin 30 Sellier Epsom Nata PHW - YES!


Pics please.  I know it's gorgeous!


----------



## Poohbeary

Kelly 28 retourne touch ( Togo/Matte Alligator) Noir GHW, true beauty and elegance.


----------



## Fashionista2

Birkin 30 Barenia Faubourg Fauve Gold Hardware. Souvenir from Paris


----------



## WingNut

Notorious Pink said:


> K28 Retourne Evercolor Bleu Glacier GHW - declined
> B30 Touch Noir RGHW Matte Gator/Togo - accepted!
> This was exactly what I wanted.
> For information purposes, they had both Matte and Shiny Touch available
> 
> View attachment 5414916


Wowza! This is delicious, congratulations!


----------



## tigergirl

mdt218 said:


> Kelly 28 Vert Criquet PHW in Evercolor leather - 100x yes. Purchased in FSH.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5413361


She’s so lovely. I was offered the same color but in Epsom, sellier and GHW. They look so different


----------



## tigergirl

Kandredesign said:


> B25 Barenia Faubourg GHW.
> a huge and resounding YES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5410793


Gorgeous m.  For you


----------



## pearlgrass

Fashionista2 said:


> Birkin 30 Barenia Faubourg Fauve Gold Hardware. Souvenir from Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415965



Congrats! What an AMAZING souvenir from Paris


----------



## Miarta

Fashionista2 said:


> Birkin 30 Barenia Faubourg Fauve Gold Hardware. Souvenir from Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415965


Congrats, if there is the one that got away for me that is the one!!!  I have been offered 25 and 35 however my one true love is that girl.
Ahhhh, if it is meant to be will be… Enjoy your girl in health and happiness, congratulations!!!


----------



## Classiclover

I was offered this beauty in PHW, black color. Not sure how hard it is to come by but I took it


----------



## Classiclover

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> Beautiful, thanks for sharing!


Dream


----------



## Ladybaga

Notorious Pink said:


> Thank you!
> It makes turning 50 not so bad!


Happy 50th! BEAUTIFUL BAG! (I'm a matte gator gal, myself!)


----------



## Hedgehog101

I was offered a nata mini lindy. It's a surprise from my SA!


----------



## Poohbeary

Poohbeary said:


> Kelly 28 retourne touch ( Togo/Matte Alligator) Noir GHW, true beauty and elegance.


----------



## chanelliel

pasdedeux1 said:


> Black box mini Kelly. Accepted!
> 
> still holding out hope for bleu hydra chèvre but this will do for now.
> 
> View attachment 5415729


i'm waiting for BH Chevre as well, doesn't seem like anything is in production yet, but this is definitely cute enough in the meantime! Enjoy


----------



## A.Ali

pasdedeux1 said:


> Black box mini Kelly. Accepted!
> 
> still holding out hope for bleu hydra chèvre but this will do for now.
> 
> View attachment 5415729



My heart skipped a beat when I saw this beauty. 

Congratulations on this amazing offer.


----------



## fanmiu

Notorious Pink said:


> K28 Retourne Evercolor Bleu Glacier GHW - declined
> B30 Touch Noir RGHW Matte Gator/Togo - accepted!
> This was exactly what I wanted.
> For information purposes, they had both Matte and Shiny Touch available
> 
> View attachment 5414916


Congrat! Touch have been really popular lately, beautiful bag!


----------



## fanmiu

In the previous posts I had promise to come back and post a picture of my B25 matte black porous. I have to always use twillys because of my sweaty hands in the summer. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Mrs Beckham

i’m in a bit of a pickle
i’ve been wanting a bleu brume mini kelly, but my store has no idea when one will come by, or if there will be at all.
today my sa offered a rose confetti chevre mini kelly, and i just can’t decide if i should go for it or hold out for the blue brume instead.
i love both colors! what do you guys think?


----------



## Rhl2987

Mrs Beckham said:


> i’m in a bit of a pickle
> i’ve been wanting a bleu brume mini kelly, but my store has no idea when one will come by, or if there will be at all.
> today my sa offered a rose confetti chevre mini kelly, and i just can’t decide if i should go for it or hold out for the blue brume instead.
> i love both colors! what do you guys think?


If you love rose confetti, I would get it. You're running the chance of not getting any mini Kelly, or one in a color you love, if you pass this up. If it was a color you were so so about, I might advise you to pass. If you love it you should absolutely take it because your store may not get the exact one you want.


----------



## fanmiu

Mrs Beckham said:


> i’m in a bit of a pickle
> i’ve been wanting a bleu brume mini kelly, but my store has no idea when one will come by, or if there will be at all.
> today my sa offered a rose confetti chevre mini kelly, and i just can’t decide if i should go for it or hold out for the blue brume instead.
> i love both colors! what do you guys think?



Is rose confetti your color? I personally would tell it in a heart beat! It’s a dream combo.


----------



## acrowcounted

Mrs Beckham said:


> i’m in a bit of a pickle
> i’ve been wanting a bleu brume mini kelly, but my store has no idea when one will come by, or if there will be at all.
> today my sa offered a rose confetti chevre mini kelly, and i just can’t decide if i should go for it or hold out for the blue brume instead.
> i love both colors! what do you guys think?


Is blue Brume even still in production? The stores order their exact bag allocations so they should know if a blue Brume one is still outstanding from their order and thus I would interpret their wishy washy answer to mean “no blue brumes are coming until the color is reissued” or “we are still waiting on a blue Brume but it’s going to another client”


----------



## Naynaykilla

Ostrich b25 noir - pass
Barenia pico 18 - yes
Rose Sakura k28 - pass


----------



## Kimina

fanmiu said:


> In the previous posts I had promise to come back and post a picture of my B25 matte black porous. I have to always use twillys because of my sweaty hands in the summer. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 5416888
> View attachment 5416889


Wowza! This is the dream!! Super congrats again!


----------



## Ruedubac

Naynaykilla said:


> Ostrich b25 noir - pass
> Barenia pico 18 - yes
> Rose Sakura k28 - pass



Hi Naynay,
I admire your strength hee hee. I would not have the strength to pass a rose sakura kelly 28.
I do think you made a wonderful choice of barenia pico, i absolutely love the smell of my Barenia bag, and so will you.
Enjoy your new bag


----------



## grizzlyburr

Hello!

Ive been waiting for my first quota bag (b30) my very awesome SA told me he/she will def contact me as soon as the colors I want come. Been waiting since March and yesterday, he/she asked me if I’m set on b30 because he/she has k28 and b35. I said I’ll wait for the b30 but he/she said there’s probably a shortage of birkins right now. Should I get the k28 or b35? The k28 is in gold!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

grizzlyburr said:


> Hello!
> 
> Ive been waiting for my first quota bag (b30) my very awesome SA told me he/she will def contact me as soon as the colors I want come. Been waiting since March and yesterday, he/she asked me if I’m set on b30 because he/she has k28 and b35. I said I’ll wait for the b30 but he/she said there’s probably a shortage of birkins right now. Should I get the k28 or b35? The k28 is in gold!


I would wait for what you want...You've waited this long.
If you compromise you may never be 100% happy.
As its your first I think it's doubly important not to compromise.
I have a wish for a K 32 or 35 retourne in a dark colour My SA offered me a 32 in Gold and I turned it down...It has to be right.


----------



## grizzlyburr

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I would wait for what you want...You've waited this long.
> If you compromise you may never be 100% happy.
> As its your first I think it's doubly important not to compromise.
> I have a wish for a K 32 or 35 retourne in a dark colour My SA offered me a 32 in Gold and I turned it down...It has to be right.



thank you for your response!

That’s what I thought. I just feel I’m missing out on having an Hermes because 2 years ago too I turned down a b30 offer because it’s not the color I want. Although it’s from a diff SA I kind of regretted not taking the offer.


----------



## fanmiu

grizzlyburr said:


> Hello!
> 
> Ive been waiting for my first quota bag (b30) my very awesome SA told me he/she will def contact me as soon as the colors I want come. Been waiting since March and yesterday, he/she asked me if I’m set on b30 because he/she has k28 and b35. I said I’ll wait for the b30 but he/she said there’s probably a shortage of birkins right now. Should I get the k28 or b35? The k28 is in gold!



I have different opinion from others. I personally would take the k28 in gold. If you don’t plan on getting another Hermès bag I would wait, but if you know you will want a Kelly and Birkin then I say go for what is being offered to you first.


----------



## elliesaurus

grizzlyburr said:


> Hello!
> 
> Ive been waiting for my first quota bag (b30) my very awesome SA told me he/she will def contact me as soon as the colors I want come. Been waiting since March and yesterday, he/she asked me if I’m set on b30 because he/she has k28 and b35. I said I’ll wait for the b30 but he/she said there’s probably a shortage of birkins right now. Should I get the k28 or b35? The k28 is in gold!


I agree with @maxroxxherhandbags. Kellys and Birkins serve different functions. Sizes also serve different functions (not to mention a B35 is probably a lot heavier than a B30, and might feel a lot bigger). March until now is not that long of a wait... When I first asked my SA about a K25, I was told the wait could be 12-18 months. Hang in there!


----------



## odette57

grizzlyburr said:


> Hello!
> 
> Ive been waiting for my first quota bag (b30) my very awesome SA told me he/she will def contact me as soon as the colors I want come. Been waiting since March and yesterday, he/she asked me if I’m set on b30 because he/she has k28 and b35. I said I’ll wait for the b30 but he/she said there’s probably a shortage of birkins right now. Should I get the k28 or b35? The k28 is in gold!


Based on what I've observed here in the forum and my personal experience as well, one gets one first (either a birkin or a kelly) and then the other afterwards.  If you think this will be your only hermes (quota) bag, then wait for the exact specs that you want.  Otherwise, consider the K28 as it's a really functional bag especially in a beautiful color.  I have a K28 in gold and it's right there with my most used bags.


----------



## grizzlyburr

fanmiu said:


> I have different opinion from others. I personally would take the k28 in gold. If you don’t plan on getting another Hermès bag I would wait, but if you know you will want a Kelly and Birkin then I say go for what is being offered to you first.



I would probably have another Hermes but not right away (budget wise) so I just hope if I take the k28 the b30 I want won’t come anytime soon! Lol


----------



## JanAlh

SugarMama said:


> Rose pourpre B25 sellier in madame leather with phw.  Twinsies with @MDNYC (who was also so kind to share extra pics with me before I was able to pick mine up. Thanks again ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377792


Congratulations on your new bag! May i ask if it’s a U stamp? This photo gives me hopes, I thought I missed out forever for RP. Did you get it here in the us?


----------



## grizzlyburr

odette57 said:


> Based on what I've observed here in the forum and my personal experience as well, one gets one first (either a birkin or a kelly) and then the other afterwards.  If you think this will be your only hermes (quota) bag, then wait for the exact specs that you want.  Otherwise, consider the K28 as it's a really functional bag especially in a beautiful color.  I have a K28 in gold and it's right there with my most used bags.



I’ve been watching videos about k28 and it’s growing on me. And yes I would have another one H but not right after getting one (I have to save up for it again!)


----------



## tinkerbell68

grizzlyburr said:


> Hello!
> 
> Ive been waiting for my first quota bag (b30) my very awesome SA told me he/she will def contact me as soon as the colors I want come. Been waiting since March and yesterday, he/she asked me if I’m set on b30 because he/she has k28 and b35. I said I’ll wait for the b30 but he/she said there’s probably a shortage of birkins right now. Should I get the k28 or b35? The k28 is in gold!


I too have been waiting for my first bag from my lovely SA…also a B30…since May or June of last year. That being said, I have expanded my wishlist to include a K (either 28 or 32) so I understand your dilemma! I guess whether you accept the Kelly depends on whether you would be able to accept an offer for the B30 if it came soonish. 
BTW, I have a B35 that I love but it is big and heavy and I suspect the B30 is the sweet spot so I’d turn down the B35.
Please let us know what you decide and good luck!


----------



## Fixxi

No offers for me (I just started) but just wanted to say this is my favorite thread. It's like a happily-ever for adults.


----------



## 880

Notorious Pink said:


> K28 Retourne Evercolor Bleu Glacier GHW - declined
> B30 Touch Noir RGHW Matte Gator/Togo - accepted!
> This was exactly what I wanted.
> For information purposes, they had both Matte and Shiny Touch available
> 
> View attachment 5414916


OMG, RGHW Matte Gator touch ! congrats! Happy birthday! I m so thrilled for you! Hugs


----------



## okayitsme2000

Kelly 28 Toile in Chai swift. Yes!


----------



## JeanGranger

okayitsme2000 said:


> Kelly 28 Toile in Chai swift. Yes!
> View attachment 5417437


Love


----------



## aisham

Birkin 25 ostrich 2 colors , main Rose T / handle, flap and closing hands in Rouge VIF (I am not sure about the sides) - pass ( just bought b25 in ostrich and I already have rouge VIF ostrich Kelly ) . This is the first time I ever saw this bag and unfortunately I didn't take a picture.

Kelly 20 mat alligator in Beton permabrass HW - pass ( this offer was so hard to pass .. it broke my heart)

Kelly 25 Epsom, mauve PHW - Also pass

PS : What are the closing hands called ?


----------



## Hanash

aisham said:


> Birkin 25 ostrich 2 colors , main Rose T / handle, flap and closing hands in Rouge VIF (I am not sure about the sides) - pass ( just bought b25 in ostrich and I already have rouge VIF ostrich Kelly ) . This is the first time I ever saw this bag and unfortunately I didn't take a picture.
> 
> Kelly 20 mat alligator in Beton permabrass HW - pass ( this offer was so hard to pass .. it broke my heart)
> 
> Kelly 25 Epsom, mauve PHW - Also pass
> 
> PS : What are the closing hands called ?



You must mean the sangles ?!


----------



## aisham

Hanash said:


> You must mean the sangles ?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5417532


thank you so much ! this is so helpful


----------



## Naynaykilla

Ruedubac said:


> Hi Naynay,
> I admire your strength hee hee. I would not have the strength to pass a rose sakura kelly 28.
> I do think you made a wonderful choice of barenia pico, i absolutely love the smell of my Barenia bag, and so will you.
> Enjoy your new bag


Thank you! I’m waiting on a kmini so I had to say no. I already got 1 QB earlier this year and knew If i said yes a mini k would be a 2023 dream


----------



## Notorious Pink

880 said:


> OMG, RGHW Matte Gator touch ! congrats! Happy birthday! I m so thrilled for you! Hugs


Hugs back!!!


----------



## Newtohermes1234

Finally said yes ! Mini Kelly epsom Celeste 

passed on a mini Kelly in vert jade and Kelly 25 in etoupe along the way !


----------



## BreezyE

Newtohermes1234 said:


> Finally said yes ! Mini Kelly epsom Celeste
> 
> passed on a mini Kelly in vert jade and Kelly 25 in etoupe along the way !


Would you mind posting a pic?  Celeste is my ultimate dream color! Congratulations!!


----------



## Hanash

BreezyE said:


> Would you mind posting a pic?  Celeste is my ultimate dream color! Congratulations!!



I would second that - its sometimes difficult to guage the colour


----------



## Brohaniii

B30 in Celeste. Pass
B30 in Vert Jade. YAYYY


----------



## Newtohermes1234

BreezyE said:


> Would you mind posting a pic?  Celeste is my ultimate dream color! Congratulations!!


----------



## fanmiu

Brohaniii said:


> B30 in Celeste. Pass
> B30 in Vert Jade. YAYYY


vert jade is on my list too! Such a pretty color.Congrat


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Mini kelly black chèvre GHW 

of course.


----------



## BreezyE

Brohaniii said:


> B30 in Celeste. Pass
> B30 in Vert Jade. YAYYY


Is Celeste circulating?  This is the second offer I have seen in that color!


----------



## BreezyE

OMG soo gorgeous!!


----------



## 880

okayitsme2000 said:


> Kelly 28 Toile in Chai swift. Yes!
> View attachment 5417437


LOVE this! So happy for you!


----------



## acrowcounted

BreezyE said:


> Is Celeste circulating?  This is the second offer I have seen in that color!



Yes, Celeste is back in production this season. I got an Epsom mini kelly in Celeste a few weeks ago so it’s definitely hitting stores as we speak.


----------



## toefl525

This will be fun for me to take her out!


----------



## mp4

K25 Deep Blue chevre chamkila phw - yes!

I’ve been holding out for retourne but also always wanted a blue box Kelly. This is chevre (which I love) and about as close to box as I’m likely going to get. Chamkila small grains and shine are gorgeous


----------



## A.Ali

BreezyE said:


> Is Celeste circulating?  This is the second offer I have seen in that color!



Yes it is my sister got a birkin sellier in Celeste.


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Fashionista2 said:


> Birkin 30 Barenia Faubourg Fauve Gold Hardware. Souvenir from Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415965


Beautiful and I’m sure it smells divine!


----------



## BreezyE

A.Ali said:


> Yes it is my sister got a birkin sellier in Celeste.
> 
> View attachment 5418631


Stunning!!


----------



## MrsPurse18

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> Beautiful and I’m sure it smells divine!


You are so right, the smell of a Barenia Birkin is divine and brings a smile!


----------



## LKNN

Haven’t seen Celeste with ghw… love it! Congratulations!


----------



## acrowcounted

Mini Kelly II Sellier, Tri Color Bleu Brume, Vert Jade, Gold, Epsom PHW - passed, too busy and too similar to my Celeste mini K. I was surprised to hear this combo is still arriving to the stores.


----------



## raradarling

Brohaniii said:


> B30 in Celeste. Pass
> B30 in Vert Jade. YAYYY


Pics!!


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

Beachbunny_chanel said:


> My new Chai Baby  Picotin 18 with pockets
> 
> View attachment 5415779


❤️❤️


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

Fashionista2 said:


> Birkin 30 Barenia Faubourg Fauve Gold Hardware. Souvenir from Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415965


Stunnning


----------



## Brohaniii

raradarling said:


> Pics!!






The Celeste I passed on and my beautiful Vert Jade. Both B30 and in epsom. (:


----------



## Caramelus

toefl525 said:


> This will be fun for me to take her out!


Beautiful bag. 
How did you get inside H storage room because there are boxes still wrapped in plastic?


----------



## Book Worm

Brohaniii said:


> View attachment 5419717
> View attachment 5419719
> 
> The Celeste I passed on and my beautiful Vert Jade. Both B30 and in epsom. (:


Beautiful but tough choices. Love the celeste too. 
Enjoy!


----------



## BreezyE

Caramelus said:


> Beautiful bag.
> How did you get inside H storage room because there are boxes still wrapped in plastic?


I was thinking the same thing! What is it like back there?!


----------



## acrowcounted

BreezyE said:


> I was thinking the same thing! What is it like back there?!


It’s likely a photo sent via text from her SA to make the offer.


----------



## elliesaurus

BreezyE said:


> I was thinking the same thing! What is it like back there?!


I actually accidentally ended up at the storage room floor once (I didn't get off the elevator, obviously!). It looks exactly like what you would imagine, with the metal shelving. Nothing magical looking there!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

K25 gold phw sellier epsom.  Pass -- waiting for color and retourne


----------



## toefl525

Caramelus said:


> Beautiful bag.
> How did you get inside H storage room because there are boxes still wrapped in plastic?


That’s photo from my SA. I just picked up The bag today.


----------



## raradarling

Brohaniii said:


> View attachment 5419717
> View attachment 5419719
> 
> The Celeste I passed on and my beautiful Vert Jade. Both B30 and in epsom. (:


Totally gorgeous - congrats!!!


----------



## elliesaurus

K25 gold ghw sellier - pass
K25 bleu saphir ghw retourne -


----------



## annaria

jtsechu said:


> Ladies
> Can I ask why there has not been any bag offer posted on Kelly 32 year to date?



In Hong Kong, I got offered a K32 in Sellier but I turned it down. Got offered a 32 Retourne this week, which I will view tomorrow.


----------



## psoucsd

Lyon
Picotin 18 Noir w/ Paladium hardware-passed
Evelyne TPM Etoupe w/ Paladium hardware- passed
Evelyne TPM Blue sapphire w/ Gold hardware and multicolored strap-Yes!

Geneva
Mini 24/24 Blue Lin?- passed

Paris Sevres
Mini Della Cavalleria Craie- passed as I was only allowed to purchase one . . ..
Geta Verso Blue Brume with Craie interior-total yes, two of my favorite colors in one bag.


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

Brohaniii said:


> View attachment 5419717
> View attachment 5419719
> 
> The Celeste I passed on and my beautiful Vert Jade. Both B30 and in epsom. (:


 nice bag and smoko dumpling light!


----------



## Tarjon

First quota bag offer for this year. B30 Togo Bleu Nuit with PHW. It’s a beauty. I was hoping for a 35 but they only had 30s available.


----------



## awbrat

B30 Sellier in Graphite w/ GHW - took it home!


----------



## DreamingPink

black matte croc K28 PHW- pass
black matte croc B30 GHW-pass
I wish the Kelly had GHW.....


----------



## WKN

Tarjon said:


> First quota bag offer for this year. B30 Togo Bleu Nuit with PHW. It’s a beauty. I was hoping for a 35 but they only had 30s available.


I love, love, love bleu nuit and this is lovely. Mine is with GHW - perhaps I should get one in PHW in the future! I was also in a similar position like you - my dream bag is a B30 bleu nuit but was offered a B25 bleu nuit. Got that but my obsession with a B30 still didn't go away - finally got my B30 bleu nuit a few months back! I hope you will get your B35 as well one day!


----------



## tinkerbell68

WKN said:


> I love, love, love bleu nuit and this is lovely. Mine is with GHW - perhaps I should get one in PHW in the future! I was also in a similar position like you - my dream bag is a B30 bleu nuit but was offered a B25 bleu nuit. Got that but my obsession with a B30 still didn't go away - finally got my B30 bleu nuit a few months back! I hope you will get your B35 as well one day!


I too *LOVE* bleu nuit! I had hoped for a B30 in bleu nuit with GHW but, at FSH last fall, was offered a B25 in those specs which I couldn’t refuse! Still hoping for a B30 as I don’t have one in any color but I think I’ll go with a different color for my first


----------



## Roe

So I am torn because I havent been offered the bag I'm dreaming of but I was offered  a B25 in Craie.  Seriously torn here as Summer is around the corner and it's not the colors I've been hoping for that are blue nuit or bamboo. I have to let him know by tomorrow.


----------



## Roe

So I am torn because I havent been offered the bag I'm dreaming of but I was offered  a B25 in Craie.  Seriously torn here as Summer is around the corner and it's not the colors I've been hoping for that are blue nuit or bamboo. I have to let him know by tomorrow.


----------



## fabdiva

Roe said:


> So I am torn because I havent been offered the bag I'm dreaming of but I was offered  a B25 in Craie.  Seriously torn here as Summer is around the corner and it's not the colors I've been hoping for that are blue nuit or bamboo. I have to let him know by tomorrow.


Sounds like a great combo, but if it's not what you want, hold out for the color you really want.  Although B25 Craie is hard to come by and I personally love that color.  Good luck.  Your perfect color is waiting for you.


----------



## tinkerbell68

Roe said:


> So I am torn because I havent been offered the bag I'm dreaming of but I was offered  a B25 in Craie.  Seriously torn here as Summer is around the corner and it's not the colors I've been hoping for that are blue nuit or bamboo. I have to let him know by tomorrow.


We have similar taste! Craig, bleu nuit and bamboo are all high on my wishlist though for different bags. If you accept the B25 in Craie, would you have to wait a long time for another offer at your boutique? Was Craie on your wishlist...would you be accepting a bag you want anyway or accepting a B25 because you want that size? Such a tough decision and, in the end, I guess you have to make it. Not sure what I would do TBH. Good luck!


----------



## Roe

fabdiva said:


> Sounds like a great combo, but if it's not what you want, hold out for the color you really want.  Although B25 Craie is hard to come by and I personally love that color.  Good luck.  Your perfect color is waiting for you.


I'm scared I would not use the craie as I'd be scared of it being too light


----------



## fabdiva

Roe said:


> I'm scared I would not use the craie as I'd be scared of it being too light


That's a valid concern and you know yourself.  I used to worry about getting light colored bags.  I would only buy dark colors (mostly black).  I've gotten over that.  The last three or four bags I've purchased have been ivory/cream, including my B30 in Nata. I rotate my bags a lot.  I don't carry light colored bags as an everyday bag.  I would be more concerned about light colored lambskin.  These bags are too expensive not to use.  Get what you love and use the hell out of it.  Your dream colors are stunning too.  You can't make a wrong decision.


----------



## Loveandlight

Can you go into store and see the bag to help you decide? B25s are very hard to be offered especially in craie. My concern is that Bamboo and bleu nuit might not be currently in production so you might turn this down and still not get the colour you want. Speak to your SA about the colours currently in production.


----------



## Binkmartini

Roe said:


> I'm scared I would not use the craie as I'd be scared of it being too light



I've had my B25 craie for years and for someone who doesn't baby her bags, it stays clean pretty well. Personally, I don't think light colour bags are difficult to maintain, just have to be abit more careful when wearing with denim. Small stains can be easily removed with a leather cleaner. What I think is most important is whether the colour makes your heart sing. If not, probably best to hold out for something you really like. For me, craie is a fabulous neutral that works really well with my wardrobe and I get so much use out of it, not to mention how hard it is to come across this colour in a B25!


----------



## Bereal

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Mini kelly black chèvre GHW
> 
> of course.
> 
> View attachment 5418144


Dream bag! Congratulations


----------



## Bereal

mp4 said:


> K25 Deep Blue chevre chamkila phw - yes!
> 
> I’ve been holding out for retourne but also always wanted a blue box Kelly. This is chevre (which I love) and about as close to box as I’m likely going to get. Chamkila small grains and shine are gorgeous


Beautiful bag! Another dream bag..congratulations


----------



## Roe

Loveandlight said:


> Can you go into store and see the bag to help you decide? B25s are very hard to be offered especially in craie. My concern is that Bamboo and bleu nuit might not be currently in production so you might turn this down and still not get the colour you want. Speak to your SA about the colours currently in production.



I will be doing so today. Thank you so much.


----------



## buti

Is craie birkin in togo or craie kelly in epsom easier to take care? Assumption there’s stain on it. Thanks!


----------



## Ruedubac

awbrat said:


> B30 Sellier in Graphite w/ GHW - took it home!
> 
> View attachment 5420703


Congratulations. lovely.
I have an Etain birkin but wonder how different Graphite is under sun light? wonder if it would be too similar to etain considering it is 'grey' family?
When you have a chance, can you show a photo of your graphite in bright day light? 

Thank you


----------



## mavsmommie

Second ever offer and first one this year!  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
B30 touch blue nuit with matte alligator PHW. I’m not a big fan of exotics because I don’t want to baby my bags but the touch was a good compromise for me!


----------



## sillygooose

B25 sellier rose poupre & bleu frida - passed, not huge fan of bright colors
B25 sellier chai GHW, madame leather - accepted; would say it’s slightly more yellow toned IRL, was a huge fan of quebracho but couldn’t get the mini k so I’m glad to settle for this!

also attaching a comparison photo with chai swift, gold Epsom and quebracho chèvre, in case helpful.
I would say chai madame and swift are quite similar in color, swift being a touch lighter/milkier.. madame looks abit more yellow in the picture (I don’t think photos do it justice!)
Quebrancho has an obvious pink undertone but pretty similar too

gold is much darker - now my dilemma; would it be too similar to get a b25 gold Togo GHW? Would love to hear your thoughts! TIA


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

mavsmommie said:


> Second ever offer and first one this year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5421707
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B30 touch blue nuit with matte alligator PHW. I’m not a big fan of exotics because I don’t want to baby my bags but the touch was a good compromise for me!


Love it! My dream bag except is want GHW.


----------



## hhyliu

sillygooose said:


> B25 sellier rose poupre & bleu frida - passed, not huge fan of bright colors
> B25 sellier chai GHW, madame leather - accepted; would say it’s slightly more yellow toned IRL, was a huge fan of quebracho but couldn’t get the mini k so I’m glad to settle for this!
> 
> also attaching a comparison photo with chai swift, gold Epsom and quebracho chèvre, in case helpful.
> I would say chai madame and swift are quite similar in color, swift being a touch lighter/milkier.. madame looks abit more yellow in the picture (I don’t think photos do it justice!)
> Quebrancho has an obvious pink undertone but pretty similar too
> 
> gold is much darker - now my dilemma; would it be too similar to get a b25 gold Togo GHW? Would love to hear your thoughts! TIA
> 
> View attachment 5421772
> 
> 
> View attachment 5421774


I had the opportunity to choose between Chai and Gold and ended up getting the Gold over Chai for B25 as I don't plan to own more than one B25.  But if you are planning to, Sellier and Retourne are a bit different look as well plus you are right, Gold is much darker.   So they should still look quite different. I love love love the gold on gold B25 though


----------



## Xthgirl

mavsmommie said:


> Second ever offer and first one this year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5421707
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B30 touch blue nuit with matte alligator PHW. I’m not a big fan of exotics because I don’t want to baby my bags but the touch was a good compromise for me!



Beautiful bag. Love the matt croc on this. Love the phw hardware.


----------



## mc2743

okayitsme2000 said:


> Kelly 28 Toile in Chai swift. Yes!
> View attachment 5417437


 Beauuuuutiful   
Do you mind sharing in the price thread how much this was? Always been curious whether Toile bags are less expensive since there is less leather. Thanks so much!


----------



## bagsaddicts

C18 vert bosphore ghw evercolor! Wanted black ghw epsom, but i think i can rock this too! My SA definitely knows my taste the best! Hehehe


----------



## ThugWife

fanmiu said:


> In the previous posts I had promise to come back and post a picture of my B25 matte black porous. I have to always use twillys because of my sweaty hands in the summer. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 5416888
> View attachment 5416889


GORGEOUS!!!!!!!


----------



## Vintage.Kelly.Girl

Mini Constance in Bleu Brume (Chevre) with palladium- yesssssssssss  

I have everything you can possibly get in bleu brume… except the bag (until now)  fell in love with the colour when the swatch was released in 2019. I’m still in shock!


----------



## lady_85

sillygooose said:


> B25 sellier rose poupre & bleu frida - passed, not huge fan of bright colors
> B25 sellier chai GHW, madame leather - accepted; would say it’s slightly more yellow toned IRL, was a huge fan of quebracho but couldn’t get the mini k so I’m glad to settle for this!
> 
> also attaching a comparison photo with chai swift, gold Epsom and quebracho chèvre, in case helpful.
> I would say chai madame and swift are quite similar in color, swift being a touch lighter/milkier.. madame looks abit more yellow in the picture (I don’t think photos do it justice!)
> Quebrancho has an obvious pink undertone but pretty similar too
> 
> gold is much darker - now my dilemma; would it be too similar to get a b25 gold Togo GHW? Would love to hear your thoughts! TIA
> 
> View attachment 5421772
> 
> 
> View attachment 5421774


Would have loved the B25 sellier in rose Pourpre. Are you located in the US? Just want to know so I can tell my local SA. And congrats on your Madame leather sellier. I prefer that over the epsom sellier for a B.


----------



## mugenprincess

Congrats and please show us a pic of this beauty!! 


ChicHappens. said:


> Mini Constance in Bleu Brume (Chevre) with palladium- yesssssssssss
> 
> I have everything you can possibly get in bleu brume… except the bag (until now)  fell in love with the colour when the swatch was released in 2019. I’m still in shock!


----------



## Serendipity1124

fabdiva said:


> Pics please.  I know it's gorgeous!



Here she is!!! Love it!!!


----------



## fabdiva

Serendipity1124 said:


> Here she is!!! Love it!!!


Breathtaking! I love it!!!


----------



## BreezyE

Offered an etoupe Evelyn 29 in clemence. Was a total surprise!


----------



## lvmon

Etain kelly 25 retourne came home with me today!


----------



## Summerof89

20 months later


----------



## HermesHabit

B30 Barenia Faubourg Fauve with PHW from the FSH store in Paris - big YES


----------



## aisham

My sister in law was offered and bought - K20 alligator braise ( main ) /rose pourpre ( sides, handles and singles ) PHW 

This is the first time I've ever seen this combo  the bag is amazing ! it is push offer only .


----------



## Caramelus

aisham said:


> My sister in law was offered and bought - K20 alligator braise ( main ) /rose pourpre ( sides, handles and singles ) PHW
> 
> This is the first time I've ever seen this combo  the bag is amazing ! it is push offer only .


It’s good to be your SIL lol
Seen it mentioned before but don’t remember now …. Is a push offer being pushy and pester SA for a bag? TIA


----------



## Notorious Pink

aisham said:


> My sister in law was offered and bought - K20 alligator braise ( main ) /rose pourpre ( sides, handles and singles ) PHW
> 
> This is the first time I've ever seen this combo  the bag is amazing ! it is push offer only .


Ooooh, can you get a pic of it?


----------



## pasdedeux1

Caramelus said:


> It’s good to be your SIL lol
> Seen it mentioned before but don’t remember now …. Is a push offer being pushy and pester SA for a bag? TIA


Push offer is a bag that a store cannot order and gets sent to them at the whim of the head office.


----------



## stephbb9

It could also be a SO that the client didn’t buy. Would love a picture. Sounds like an interesting combo!



aisham said:


> My sister in law was offered and bought - K20 alligator braise ( main ) /rose pourpre ( sides, handles and singles ) PHW
> 
> This is the first time I've ever seen this combo  the bag is amazing ! it is push offer only .


----------



## Caramelus

stephbb9 said:


> It could also be a SO that the client didn’t buy. Would love a picture. Sounds like an interesting combo!






pasdedeux1 said:


> Push offer is a bag that a store cannot order and gets sent to them at the whim of the head office.



Thanks for sharing. Don’t feel as dumb anymore lol


----------



## PassionChanel

B30 Togo Craie PHW - Pass
B25 noir touch RGH- yes
K25 noir touch GHW-Yes
B25 Togo Gold GHW- Yes
Mini kelly tricolour -pass
Mini kelly vert jade GHW- pass
Birkin 25 Sellier GHW Nata- yes


----------



## acrowcounted

PassionChanel said:


> B25 noir touch RGH- yes



I was just offered the same; *B25 Noir Touch RGHW *so I’m guessing a bunch of stores just received a batch of these. Sadly, I’m trying to train a new SA to my preferences and I guess I have to be more specific. I told them “no gold hardware” when apparently I should have said “palladium hardware only”   Congrats on all your offers!


----------



## PassionChanel

acrowcounted said:


> I was just offered the same; *B25 Noir Touch RGHW *so I’m guessing a bunch of stores just received a batch of these. Sadly, I’m trying to train a new SA to my preferences and I guess I have to be more specific. I told them “no gold hardware” when apparently I should have said “palladium hardware only”   Congrats on all your offers!


I hope you will enjoy your beautiful new bag!


----------



## dilemmanity

P18 mauve - pass (don’t want to settle and patiently waiting for my top choice colour)
B25 noir rghw - YES


----------



## MissMomo

Completing my Hermes black and gold collection, Kelly 28 came home with me ❤️


----------



## LaPush

B25 Togo Gold GHW - Pass
I'll be staying away from neutral colors this year with a goal to introduce flamboyant colors to my wardrobe!


----------



## birkinbaguette

Below is from throughout 2022 so far:

K25 Bleu France Togo GHW - Pass
K25 Anemone Epsom GHW - SO PRETTY but Pass (made me cry a bit inside)
B25 Vert Cypress Togo GHW - YASS
B25 Rose Texas Epsom GHW - YAS!
All from Paris Sevres store

L26 Gold Clemence GHW - Yes
Singapore store


----------



## jazminyvette

I can’t believe I got my very first bag offer! Such an experience!
K28 Bleu Lin Retourne GHW  it’s such a chameleon depending on the light. It looks grey but also blue at the same time


----------



## Hermeaddict

Kelly pochette autruche gris perle GHW


----------



## acrowcounted

jazminyvette said:


> I can’t believe I got my very first bag offer! Such an experience!
> K28 Bleu Lin Retourne GHW  it’s such a chameleon depending on the light. It looks grey but also blue at the same time
> 
> View attachment 5426180
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426181


Beautiful! Which leather is this, Evercolor?


----------



## Notorious Pink

jazminyvette said:


> I can’t believe I got my very first bag offer! Such an experience!
> K28 Bleu Lin Retourne GHW  it’s such a chameleon depending on the light. It looks grey but also blue at the same time
> 
> View attachment 5426180
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426181


LOOOOOVE!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## tinkerbell68

jazminyvette said:


> I can’t believe I got my very first bag offer! Such an experience!
> K28 Bleu Lin Retourne GHW  it’s such a chameleon depending on the light. It looks grey but also blue at the same time
> 
> View attachment 5426180
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426181


Such a lovely color! Enjoy her...she's beautiful!


----------



## jazminyvette

acrowcounted said:


> Beautiful! Which leather is this, Evercolor?


YES it is!!!! I’ve never had an evercolor so I’m so excited to love her!


----------



## jazminyvette

Notorious Pink said:


> LOOOOOVE!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!


OMG I’m such a huge fan of your work and I follow all your articles. This is such a great confirmation on my decision to take this baby home! My SA knows I love grey and I was initially worried that this might be too blue but it really has this grey undertone!


----------



## jazminyvette

tinkerbell68 said:


> Such a lovely color! Enjoy her...she's beautiful!


Thank you so so much! This means a lot ((


----------



## Chanelandco

jazminyvette said:


> I can’t believe I got my very first bag offer! Such an experience!
> K28 Bleu Lin Retourne GHW  it’s such a chameleon depending on the light. It looks grey but also blue at the same time
> 
> View attachment 5426180
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426181


This is beautiful. Congrats and wear it in good health


----------



## showgratitude

LaPush said:


> B25 Togo Gold GHW - Pass
> I'll be staying away from neutral colors this year with a goal to introduce flamboyant colors to my wardrobe!


Neutrals will always be there..but H makes "beautiful loud colors". Love them too!


----------



## jenayb

Hermeaddict said:


> Kelly pochette autruche gris perle GHW



Gorgeous. I am such a sucker for ostrich and this is just perfect.


----------



## BreezyE

jazminyvette said:


> I can’t believe I got my very first bag offer! Such an experience!
> K28 Bleu Lin Retourne GHW  it’s such a chameleon depending on the light. It looks grey but also blue at the same time
> 
> View attachment 5426180
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426181


Wow this color is amazing!  Congrats on the beautiful bag!


----------



## Hermeaddict

jenaywins said:


> Gorgeous. I am such a sucker for ostrich and this is just perfect.


Thank you!


----------



## jazminyvette

BreezyE said:


> Wow this color is amazing!  Congrats on the beautiful bag!


Thank you so much


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

jazminyvette said:


> I can’t believe I got my very first bag offer! Such an experience!
> K28 Bleu Lin Retourne GHW  it’s such a chameleon depending on the light. It looks grey but also blue at the same time
> 
> View attachment 5426180
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426181


This is gorgeous, congratulations!


----------



## jazminyvette

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> This is gorgeous, congratulations!


Thank you so much ☺️


----------



## hhyliu

LaPush said:


> B25 Togo Gold GHW - Pass
> I'll be staying away from neutral colors this year with a goal to introduce flamboyant colors to my wardrobe!


This is my first and possibly the only B25 I could ever get ‍♀️ so I have to stay neutral.


----------



## HermesHabit

hhyliu said:


> This is my first and possibly the only B25 I could ever get ‍♀ so I have to stay neutral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426984


I love this twilly, it matches your beautiful bag perfectly! Can you share the details please?


----------



## _gelato_

hhyliu said:


> This is my first and possibly the only B25 I could ever get ‍♀ so I have to stay neutral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426984


Gorgeous! Love both the B and your outfit


----------



## Notorious Pink

jazminyvette said:


> OMG I’m such a huge fan of your work and I follow all your articles. This is such a great confirmation on my decision to take this baby home! My SA knows I love grey and I was initially worried that this might be too blue but it really has this grey undertone!


Awww thank you!   This combo is actually on my list!!! Enjoy!


----------



## BreezyE

hhyliu said:


> This is my first and possibly the only B25 I could ever get ‍♀️ so I have to stay neutral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426984


Is this Chai?


----------



## hhyliu

Amy1ouise said:


> I love this twilly, it matches your beautiful bag perfectly! Can you share the details please?


Hi, it's the Ex-Libris twilly in colour 27 beige/blanc/caramel, I believe the product code is H063791S 27


----------



## hhyliu

BreezyE said:


> Is this Chai?


No, I ended up going with Gold, in different lighting, the colour shows so differently


----------



## HermesHabit

hhyliu said:


> Hi, it's the Ex-Libris twilly in colour 27 beige/blanc/caramel, I believe the product code is H063791S 27


Thank you


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

hhyliu said:


> This is my first and possibly the only B25 I could ever get ‍♀️ so I have to stay neutral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426984


Your outfit is so cool!  Congratulations on the b25! (That and the K25 are on my list...still waiting for my first ever offer. 2020 was a rough time to get into H for the first time! Lol) I also wear black a lot so it's really hard to decide if I want a neutral or a color pop but you're really making that warm neutral work with your black and white outfit.


----------



## misspakie

Offered a Picotin 18 Touch in Noir GHW. Passed but will I regret it?


----------



## buildmeup.buttercup

Mini K in Jaune Citron Chevre  
Never seen this color before - its a nice lemon yellow!
Specs (miniK, chevre) otherwise on point!
Should I?!


----------



## _gelato_

buildmeup.buttercup said:


> Mini K in Jaune Citron Chevre
> Never seen this color before - its a nice lemon yellow!
> Specs (miniK, chevre) otherwise on point!
> Should I?!


Sounds so yummy and perfect for the summer!! I'd go for it if I were you


----------



## annaria

Kelly 32 Retourne
Evercolor 
Gold with Rose Azalee interior.

I am over the moon.


----------



## hhyliu

EdgyBagsPlz said:


> Your outfit is so cool!  Congratulations on the b25! (That and the K25 are on my list...still waiting for my first ever offer. 2020 was a rough time to get into H for the first time! Lol) I also wear black a lot so it's really hard to decide if I want a neutral or a color pop but you're really making that warm neutral work with your black and white outfit.


Thank you so so much, I had the exact same items on my wishlist, which ever comes first (slightly want the K25 Sellier more, but heard it's very very hard as the first offer), and I'm sooooo thrilled and grateful for my B25.  Best wishes for your offer, had learned through the process, just enjoy all the beautiful products you get from the boutique and your bag will come


----------



## Build-a-B-K-collection

buildmeup.buttercup said:


> Mini K in Jaune Citron Chevre
> Never seen this color before - its a nice lemon yellow!
> Specs (miniK, chevre) otherwise on point!
> Should I?!



wow ! I’m impatiently waiting for a yellow bag.Your spec sounds amazing! Congratulations


----------



## Fashionista2

buildmeup.buttercup said:


> Mini K in Jaune Citron Chevre
> Never seen this color before - its a nice lemon yellow!
> Specs (miniK, chevre) otherwise on point!
> Should I?!


Absolutely yes! Dream bag!


----------



## lemonlime46

Picotin 18 cargo in my favourite colours raisin/cassis


----------



## tinkerbell68

xwendzx said:


> Picotin 18 cargo in my favourite colours raisin/cassis
> View attachment 5428877


Stunning! So regal


----------



## art nouveau

My SA surprised me with a Chevre Mysore verso C18 Mauve Sylvestra with Rouge Exotic lining.  The color is prettier than in pictures.  I love it!


----------



## Bereal

jazminyvette said:


> I can’t believe I got my very first bag offer! Such an experience!
> K28 Bleu Lin Retourne GHW  it’s such a chameleon depending on the light. It looks grey but also blue at the same time
> 
> View attachment 5426180
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426181


Looks incredible! Beautiful bag and I’m now in love with the Evercolour leather! Congratulations!


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

hhyliu said:


> This is my first and possibly the only B25 I could ever get ‍♀ so I have to stay neutral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426984


This is stunning!!


----------



## MyHjourney

buildmeup.buttercup said:


> Mini K in Jaune Citron Chevre
> Never seen this color before - its a nice lemon yellow!
> Specs (miniK, chevre) otherwise on point!
> Should I?!


PHW or GHW??? Sounds amazing!!


----------



## buildmeup.buttercup

_gelato_ said:


> Sounds so yummy and perfect for the summer!! I'd go for it if I were you





Build-a-B-K-collection said:


> wow ! I’m impatiently waiting for a yellow bag.Your spec sounds amazing! Congratulations





Fashionista2 said:


> Absolutely yes! Dream bag!





MyHjourney said:


> PHW or GHW??? Sounds amazing!!



thank you all 
i got the bag!
it is in PHW. 
saw it in store and i absolutely fell in love 

the colour is so cheery
yes, it’s perfect for the summer (summer all year round where i’m from!)

haven’t unboxed it yet - proper photos to follow!


----------



## sugarbabetvxq

Hi everyone, 

Was truly blessed as DH was offered my first ever dream bag from Hermes. Birkin 25 Sellier in Noir with Gold hardware and in Veau Madame leather  which will forever hold a special place in my heart. 




Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## Caramelus

sugarbabetvxq said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Was truly blessed as DH was offered my first ever dream bag from Hermes. Birkin 25 Sellier in Noir with Gold hardware and in Veau Madame leather  which will forever hold a special place in my heart.
> 
> View attachment 5429764
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


Beautiful and congratulations. Are at Les Ombres?


----------



## LaPush

Hello! So I turned down a Gold B recently and today my SA asked what color am I keen on. I totally forgot to share with my SA the specs.  Does anyone know what colors for B/K are available for Fall / Winter 2022? Thank you!


----------



## jazminyvette

Bereal said:


> Looks incredible! Beautiful bag and I’m now in love with the Evercolour leather! Congratulations!


Thank you! Yes! Incredibly supple leather too! My SA told me it also holds it shape well


----------



## Vintage.Kelly.Girl

mugenprincess said:


> Congrats and please show us a pic of this beauty!!



thank youuuuu!!! Picking her up at the end of the week


----------



## callais

my second offer and first ever H bag – a mini Constance in bleu brume, chèvre, PHW


----------



## Sofiko

jazminyvette said:


> OMG I’m such a huge fan of your work and I follow all your articles. This is such a great confirmation on my decision to take this baby home! My SA knows I love grey and I was initially worried that this might be too blue but it really has this grey undertone!


You are definitely on a right track


----------



## Hermes_Insider

aisham said:


> Birkin 25 ostrich 2 colors , main Rose T / handle, flap and closing hands in Rouge VIF (I am not sure about the sides) - pass ( just bought b25 in ostrich and I already have rouge VIF ostrich Kelly ) . This is the first time I ever saw this bag and unfortunately I didn't take a picture.
> 
> Kelly 20 mat alligator in Beton permabrass HW - pass ( this offer was so hard to pass .. it broke my heart)
> 
> Kelly 25 Epsom, mauve PHW - Also pass
> 
> PS : What are the closing hands called ?



Possibly referring to the new Birkin Ostrich Touch.


----------



## andforpoise

birkinbaguette said:


> Below is from throughout 2022 so far:
> 
> K25 Bleu France Togo GHW - Pass
> K25 Anemone Epsom GHW - SO PRETTY but Pass (made me cry a bit inside)
> B25 Vert Cypress Togo GHW - YASS
> B25 Rose Texas Epsom GHW - YAS!
> All from Paris Sevres store
> 
> L26 Gold Clemence GHW - Yes
> Singapore store


Post a Pic of the vert cypress please!!


----------



## 880

Roe said:


> I'm scared I would not use the craie as I'd be scared of it being too light



i am sure that  you have figured the decision out by now 

just wanted to say, if the craie bag is in epsom, it’s pretty impervious to staining.  BC I have a craie mini Della cav and it is magically resistant to even dessert or a curry spill. . . fingers crossed for you. I never thought I’d love a light colored bag so much

ETA: congrats, I just saw your gorgeous craie bag and hat in the H in action thread! I am so happy for you! It’s a great light neutral, all season pop of color


----------



## simplechic

Kelly 25 retourne in Etoupe.  Of course


----------



## claritaaa27

My first heritage leather bag! Mini C in box leather 

Now does anyone know the retail price for B30 retourne in box? So in love with the leather!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

claritaaa27 said:


> View attachment 5430690
> 
> 
> My first heritage leather bag! Mini C in box leather
> 
> Now does anyone know the retail price for B30 retourne in box? So in love with the leather!!


OT but B30 in Box will be around $14,500 USD or so before tax....last time I saw one in the US it was $13,800 and there's been at least two increases since.


----------



## claritaaa27

QuelleFromage said:


> OT but B30 in Box will be around $14,500 USD or so before tax....last time I saw one in the US it was $13,800 and there's been at least two increases since.



Thank you!


----------



## grizzlyburr

Hi! Just got my very first quota bag! I’m so happy! Just in time for my birthday this week!

k28 sellier gold phw - No
B30 black phw - No
B30 gris meyer ghw - YES! 


I was thinking between the black and gris meyer but ghw def won!


----------



## HermesHabit

grizzlyburr said:


> Hi! Just got my very first quota bag! I’m so happy! Just in time for my birthday this week!
> 
> k28 sellier gold phw - No
> B30 black phw - No
> B30 gris meyer ghw - YES!
> 
> 
> I was thinking between the black and gris meyer but ghw def won!



Congrats and Happy Birthday! Would love to see a picture if you’re happy to share!


----------



## grizzlyburr

grizzlyburr said:


> Hi! Just got my very first quota bag! I’m so happy! Just in time for my birthday this week!
> 
> k28 sellier gold phw - No
> B30 black phw - No
> B30 gris meyer ghw - YES!
> 
> 
> I was thinking between the black and gris meyer but ghw def won!



sorry I forgot to post the picture!  here it is!


----------



## Roe

880 said:


> i am sure that  you have figured the decision out by now
> 
> just wanted to say, if the craie bag is in epsom, it’s pretty impervious to staining.  BC I have a craie mini Della cav and it is magically resistant to even dessert or a curry spill. . . fingers crossed for you. I never thought I’d love a light colored bag so much
> 
> ETA: congrats, I just saw your gorgeous craie bag and hat in the H in action thread! I am so happy for you! It’s a great light neutral, all season pop of color


Thank you.  I'm truly in love with her. As for my hat, the water warped the shape and I'm trying to figure out if its fixable. I do hope so for I just got it the day I picked up my bag.


----------



## Christofle

Roe said:


> Thank you.  I'm truly in love with her. As for my hat, the water warped the shape and I'm trying to figure out if its fixable. I do hope so for I just got it the day I picked up my bag.


If H can't help, a competent millinery such as J.J. hat center in New York should be able to fix it easily. It just needs to be re-blocked or possibly only steamed if the extent of the warping is minimal. They charge 75 USD but you might have other resources in your area.


----------



## HermesHabit

grizzlyburr said:


> sorry I forgot to post the picture!  here it is!
> View attachment 5431207


Gorgeous


----------



## Roe

Christofle said:


> If H can't help, a competent millinery such as J.J. hat center in New York should be able to fix it easily. It just needs to be re-blocked or possibly only steamed if the extent of the warping is minimal. They charge 75 USD but you might have other resources in your area.


Thank you so much. I shall try them out.  Much appreciated. I will call H however I doubt they will and if they were to, i fear the wait time will be ridiculous. definitely will keep you posted though.


----------



## Hautedistrict

Birkin 25 cargo Nata- pass waiting for a darker colour.
Mini kelly croc vert cypress- not sure yet as i’m not looking for a mini kelly .
Mini 24/24 gold - pass
Mini lindy blue orange togo- pass


----------



## acrowcounted

B25 Cassis Togo PHW - pass already have a raisin B25
B25 Cargo - passed before even asking the color, I prefer classics over seasonal models


----------



## eve27

aishaaa89 said:


> Birkin 25 cargo Nata- pass waiting for a darker colour.
> Mini kelly croc vert cypress- not sure yet as i’m not looking for a mini kelly .
> Mini 24/24 gold - pass
> Mini lindy blue orange togo- pass


Are you sure that mini lindy was in Togo? I only saw swift, clemense and ostrich. Waiting for blue orage but in clemense. Can I ask what country it was?


----------



## lady_85

B25 epsom sellier in gold ghw


----------



## Hautedistrict

eve27 said:


> Are you sure that mini lindy was in Togo? I only saw swift, clemense and ostrich. Waiting for blue orage but in clemense. Can I ask what country it was?


Im not sure now, i havent really asked about the leather but i thought it was togo. The offer was made in Geneva store. Im only interested in swift and maybe an ostrich, i dont like how clemense and togo age.


----------



## larissajay

Was just offered a noir cargo birkin 40 - politely declined. Holding out for a birkin 30 in a neutral color.


----------



## foonyy

Yes to K25 touch in anemone/amethyste


----------



## keekee

foonyy said:


> Yes to K25 touch in anemone/amethyste



This sounds delicious! Could we see a pic!


----------



## jazminyvette

Sofiko said:


> You are definitely on a right track


Thank you sofiko! Definitely was gunning for a neutral bag


----------



## heytae

Kelly 25 Retourne Togo Noir GHW - Passed
Constance 18 Epsom GHW - Passed

I am still waiting


----------



## tpm1224

My first quota bag offer…Gold K28
Epsom with palladium hardware…yes!!!


----------



## Xthgirl

tpm1224 said:


> My first quota bag offer…Gold K28
> Epsom with palladium hardware…yes!!!




Congratulations. Gold w PHW is the way to go. DD


----------



## fabdiva

tpm1224 said:


> My first quota bag offer…Gold K28
> Epsom with palladium hardware…yes!!!


So gorgeous!  I want one!


----------



## am2022

K25 rouge piment swift GHW


----------



## LKNN

amacasa said:


> K25 rouge piment swift GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5432423
> View attachment 5432431


STUNNER!


----------



## Hautedistrict

Mini lindy vert amande ghw- pass 
Kelly ado nata phw- yesss ❤️


----------



## DR2014

amacasa said:


> K25 rouge piment swift GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5432423
> View attachment 5432431


wow, gorgeous!!


----------



## Ball

B25 Togo noir ghw  - nothing too exciting but a staple must have for me . All my other bag styles I either started with noir ghw or it's the second color combo I got.  My SA for sure knows me well!


----------



## eve27

aishaaa89 said:


> Mini lindy vert amande ghw- pass
> Kelly ado nata phw- yesss ❤


Can I ask you what leather was for vert Amande ML? And what country it was?


----------



## Pampelmuse

Picotin 18, rose sakura, phw. Yes!


----------



## Hautedistrict

eve27 said:


> Can I ask you what leather was for vert Amande ML? And what country it was?


It was evercolor, in the qatar store.


----------



## eve27

aishaaa89 said:


> It was evercolor, in the qatar store.


Thank you! So close and so far  i wish they could tell like this “if nobody wants it we will send to UAE” and I would happily pick it up here


----------



## Hautedistrict

eve27 said:


> Thank you! So close and so far  i wish they could tell like this “if nobody wants it we will send to UAE” and I would happily pick it up here


Hahah its was so hard to reject but i was only allowed one bag. I heard uae have much better options.


----------



## eve27

aishaaa89 said:


> Hahah its was so hard to reject but i was only allowed one bag. I heard uae have much better options.


Well, not as I noticed it..


----------



## mauihappyplace

VictoriaII 35 rouge Geranium in Novillo. Definitely initerested in Victoria or Plume… can anyone shed thoughts about this leather and Victoria. I am leaving today so I have to decidethanks for any input


----------



## foonyy

Here is the K25 touch, @keekee apologize for the late response


----------



## chacci1

B25 ostrich in Trench.  Very hard to capture actual color in pictures. ❤❤


----------



## keirii

chacci1 said:


> B25 ostrich in Trench.  Very hard to capture actual color in pictures. ❤❤
> 
> View attachment 5433676



Congrats!!!! So happy for you!!


----------



## fice16

foonyy said:


> Here is the K25 touch, @keekee apologize for the late response
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433656



Love this K25 touch.  Beautiful purple shades & combo.


----------



## mp4

foonyy said:


> Here is the K25 touch, @keekee apologize for the late response
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433656



This is dreamy !  Congrat!


----------



## hermezzylife

Divinekatt8 said:


> My SA offered me a b25 in mauve Sylvester and Gris Meyer both ghw. I chose Gris Meyer. I had a b25 in a green or grey on my wishlist this year. Mauve is my fave pink but I think I will get way more wear with GM!!


omg what a tough decision!!! congrats! both i’m sure you’d be happy with can’t wrong


----------



## chacci1

keirii said:


> Congrats!!!! So happy for you!!



Thank you!!! ❤️❤️


----------



## Pampelmuse

foonyy said:


> Here is the K25 touch, @keekee apologize for the late response
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433656


Wow, what a beauty!! Congrats! So stunning and elegant!!


----------



## MDNYC

foonyy said:


> Here is the K25 touch, @keekee apologize for the late response
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433656


Congrats my friend! Beautiful bag!!


----------



## Dreaming Big

Deleted


----------



## _kiki119_

K25 epsom sellier PHW  - passed

I have 2 phw bag already and really hoping for a ghw… hope i made the right decision

update:dang it i just re read the text, it’s K not B… mmmm i am slightly regretting they offer since i really want a K… but really really want GHW.  Arggfh


----------



## Miss.E

Mini Evelyne TPM - Nata PHW with Lime/Mauve S/Rouge H strap

Couldn’t resist !


----------



## stylemeter

foonyy said:


> Here is the K25 touch, @keekee apologize for the late response
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433656


Wow!


----------



## DolceDolce

Hermeaddict said:


> Kelly pochette autruche gris perle GHW


Wow!!! Adding this to my next wishlist  Gorgeous bag! Congrats on such an elegant beauty!


----------



## grismouette

Mini Kelly in chai/mauve sylvestre/lime epsom phw


----------



## fabdiva

hphile said:


> hm looking at the grain, if it's not togo, maybe clemence?


Yes, it's clemence.  Finally, chatted with my SA yesterday.


----------



## MonoP

Constance 18 Noir evergrain rghw.


----------



## Divinekatt8

hermezzylife said:


> omg what a tough decision!!! congrats! both i’m sure you’d be happy with can’t wrong


Thanks! I’ve been seeing a lot of pics online of Mauve Sylvester bags and they are so stunning I ALMOST regret my choice but I know in my heart, I’m not as much a pink bag girl as much as a neutrals. I love colorful bags but I just get so much more wear with neutrals.


----------



## tigergirl

Ball said:


> B25 Togo noir ghw  - nothing too exciting but a staple must have for me . All my other bag styles I either started with noir ghw or it's the second color combo I got. My SA for sure knows me well!
> 
> View attachment 5432802



We are bag twins! I am currently in Paris, "Birkin Hunting" and was offered the same bag and of course, I said yes! Enjoy her


----------



## tigergirl

xwendzx said:


> Picotin 18 cargo in my favourite colours raisin/cassis
> View attachment 5428877


Be still my heart The Picotin is on my list of bags to buy and after seeing this lovely beauty, I need to have her too.  You have a truly gorgeous bag.


----------



## tigergirl

hhyliu said:


> This is my first and possibly the only B25 I could ever get ‍♀ so I have to stay neutral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426984


 Your outfit, bag, and twillies are .  BTW, after seeing all the posts on the B25 offers in this forum, I have a feeling there will be future B25's in your closet.


----------



## tigergirl

jazminyvette said:


> I can’t believe I got my very first bag offer! Such an experience!
> K28 Bleu Lin Retourne GHW  it’s such a chameleon depending on the light. It looks grey but also blue at the same time
> 
> View attachment 5426180
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426181


This color wasn't even on my radar but now it is! Congratulations!


----------



## Binkmartini

B25 noir phw epsom sellier - yes
B25 noir ghw - pass
P18 cargo blue marine canvas/swift phw - pass
P18 etoupe phw - pass
P18 trench ghw - yes
Constance to go noir phw epsom - pass
Constance slim bleu nuit ghw evercolour - yes


----------



## Mirame

My SA offered mini Lindy: gold ghw, blue pale ghw & bleu nuit ghw…it’s my first mini Lindy. Which one I should go for…


----------



## Mirame

Mirame said:


> My SA offered mini Lindy: gold ghw, blue pale ghw & bleu nuit ghw…it’s my first mini Lindy. Which one I should go for…


For the first time I am torn ….not sure which one to go for


----------



## tinkerbell68

Mirame said:


> My SA offered mini Lindy: gold ghw, blue pale ghw & bleu nuit ghw…it’s my first mini Lindy. Which one I should go for…


Bleu nuit is a fave for me but perhaps, for a mini Lindy, blue pale would be more fun. They all sound stunning so you can't go wrong!


----------



## Mirame

tinkerbell68 said:


> Bleu nuit is a fave for me but perhaps, for a mini Lindy, blue pale would be more fun. They all sound stunning so you can't go wrong!


I was thinking Bleu nuit too but again blue pale might be cool too as most of my closet are either black/white/grey…


----------



## chellesaz

tigergirl said:


> We are bag twins! I am currently in Paris, "Birkin Hunting" and was offered the same bag and of course, I said yes! Enjoy her


I’m in Paris, birkin hunting too! How many tries did it take for you to score your b? Just hopped in the store earlier today and saw many disgruntled customers chowing down for a chance at an appointment.


----------



## fashiongodess*

Mirame said:


> My SA offered mini Lindy: gold ghw, blue pale ghw & bleu nuit ghw…it’s my first mini Lindy. Which one I should go for…


I would go with the classic gold on gold or the blue pale. I have the mini evelyn in blue pale with GHW and its a pretty easy colour to use atleast with my wardrobe as i wear lot of whites and neutrals


----------



## Mirame

fashiongodess* said:


> I would go with the classic gold on gold or the blue pale. I have the mini evelyn in blue pale with GHW and its a pretty easy colour to use atleast with my wardrobe as i wear lot of whites and neutrals


Thank you for sharing your insights!


----------



## sosauce

I’ve never got an offer for a quota bag, but I’ve spent over 45k at my store in the past year…

This past month, for bags, I bought:
gold picotin 18 with palladium 
black lindy 26 with palladium
black lindy 30 with gold


----------



## keekee

foonyy said:


> Here is the K25 touch, @keekee apologize for the late response
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433656




this is soooo beautiful!!!!


----------



## jenngu

Mirame said:


> My SA offered mini Lindy: gold ghw, blue pale ghw & bleu nuit ghw…it’s my first mini Lindy. Which one I should go for…


 
I would go for classic gold with gold or less common neutral blue pale.  Both colors are beautiful.  Congratulations!


----------



## Xthgirl

jenngu said:


> I would go for classic gold with gold or less common neutral blue pale.  Both colors are beautiful.  Congratulations!


I would go for bleu pale. I would reserve the gold ghw for a B30


----------



## Mirame

jenngu said:


> I would go for classic gold with gold or less common neutral blue pale.  Both colors are beautiful.  Congratulations!


Thank you! Will share when I collect the bag. Just afraid of color transfer for blue pale…


----------



## Summerof89

Mirame said:


> My SA offered mini Lindy: gold ghw, blue pale ghw & bleu nuit ghw…it’s my first mini Lindy. Which one I should go for…


I have both blue pale and etoupe, I use etoupe most of the time as blue pale is easier to get dirty. Hope this helps


----------



## elliesaurus

Mirame said:


> My SA offered mini Lindy: gold ghw, blue pale ghw & bleu nuit ghw…it’s my first mini Lindy. Which one I should go for…


I was offered bleu pale and alezan/biscuit. I went with alezan/biscuit because I use it more as an everyday bag, and bleu pale doesn't go with my skin tone. All of your choices are great! Gold and bleu nuit are very classic, and bleu pale is nice for summer. Sorry, I am no help!


----------



## Mirame

Summerof89 said:


> I have both blue pale and etoupe, I use etoupe most of the time as blue pale is easier to get dirty. Hope this helps


Thank you! It does help. I have decided to take the gold ghw


----------



## foonyy

MDNYC said:


> Congrats my friend! Beautiful bag!!


Thank you


----------



## foonyy

keekee said:


> this is soooo beautiful!!!!


Thank you


----------



## Ball

tigergirl said:


> We are bag twins! I am currently in Paris, "Birkin Hunting" and was offered the same bag and of course, I said yes! Enjoy her


That's great!  Enjoy your trip and your Hermes shopping!


----------



## loveforbeauty

Kelly Cut in swift noir GHW- yes
New Drag 22 in gold- pass
B35 noir Togo GHW- pass
B35 Barenia Faubourg Ebene with GHW- YES!!!


----------



## asatoasz

loveforbeauty said:


> Kelly Cut in swift noir GHW- yes
> New Drag 22 in gold- pass
> B35 noir Togo GHW- pass
> B35 Barenia Faubourg Ebene with GHW- YES!!!


Congrats on the B35 BF!!  Pics??


----------



## loveforbeauty

asatoasz said:


> Congrats on the B35 BF!!  Pics??


Thank you!! Here you go!! I’m so in love with her!


----------



## asatoasz

loveforbeauty said:


> Thank you!! Here you go!! I’m so in love with her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435894


Gorgeous!


----------



## sillygooose

Mini K blue glacier ostrich PHW - yes! Slightly stressed about keeping it clean but it’s so cute!


----------



## _gelato_

sillygooose said:


> Mini K blue glacier ostrich PHW - yes! Slightly stressed about keeping it clean but it’s so cute!


Oh wow this is Bleu glacier? I have one in this shade but Epsom leather and it looks very different - blue with no grey at all, whereas yours (in the photo) looks grey with no blue.


----------



## aa_

loveforbeauty said:


> Kelly Cut in swift noir GHW- yes
> New Drag 22 in gold- pass
> B35 noir Togo GHW- pass
> B35 Barenia Faubourg Ebene with GHW- YES!!!



Wow! Incredible offers. Can I ask what store/ country?


----------



## BreezyE

loveforbeauty said:


> Thank you!! Here you go!! I’m so in love with her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435894


Wowow!!


----------



## Mirame

sillygooose said:


> Mini K blue glacier ostrich PHW - yes! Slightly stressed about keeping it clean but it’s so cute!


Very pretty! Enjoy in good health


----------



## Txoceangirl

K25 anemone swift with permabrass HW. Will go take a look at her this afternoon!


----------



## sosauce

sosauce said:


> I’ve never got an offer for a quota bag, but I’ve spent over 45k at my store in the past year…
> 
> This past month, for bags, I bought:
> gold picotin 18 with palladium
> black lindy 26 with palladium
> black lindy 30 with gold



Picture of the lindy 26 and 30 together.


----------



## sillygooose

_gelato_ said:


> Oh wow this is Bleu glacier? I have one in this shade but Epsom leather and it looks very different - blue with no grey at all, whereas yours (in the photo) looks grey with no blue.



yes! This is bleu glacier ostrich! I would say this is more grey with a tinge of blue! PHW probs helps to give it an icy look overall! Would love to see your Epsom! I haven’t seen much bleu glacier around and had a difficult time deciding! The swatch my SA had sent looked totally grey but it has a blue tinge IRL


----------



## Fashionista2

loveforbeauty said:


> Thank you!! Here you go!! I’m so in love with her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435894


She's beautiful!


----------



## loveforbeauty

ariadna_lpz said:


> Wow! Incredible offers. Can I ask what store/ country?


Hi! I’m in the U.S.


----------



## mariko

*Birkin 25 in Beton GHW with the most special twilly ☺️☺️☺️

*


----------



## lifegetsbetterwithh

mariko said:


> *Birkin 25 in Beton GHW with the most special twilly ☺☺☺
> View attachment 5436550
> *


Both your bag and Twilly are exquisite!


----------



## lishukha

My first Birkin! B30 Etoupe - already took her out on her 2nd day of being mine


----------



## Book Worm

mariko said:


> *Birkin 25 in Beton GHW with the most special twilly ☺☺☺
> View attachment 5436550
> *


Beautiful!


----------



## acrowcounted

Mini Lindy Rose Sakura Swift PHW
Geta Noir Chevre PHW
B25 Vert Criquet Swift PHW
Passed on all  though I liked the Geta more than I expected.


----------



## Xthgirl

lishukha said:


> My first Birkin! B30 Etoupe - already took her out on her 2nd day of being mine
> View attachment 5436724
> View attachment 5436725


I love how etoupe color is reflected on these pics. Not normally a fan of etoupe “elephant gray” but this is pretty


----------



## lishukha

htxgirl said:


> I love how etoupe color is reflected on these pics. Not normally a fan of etoupe “elephant gray” but this is pretty


Thanks!    It is very interesting how lighting makes a very big difference in the way Etoupe looks!


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

grismouette said:


> Mini Kelly in chai/mauve sylvestre/lime epsom phw
> View attachment 5435084


Wow!!! So fab!! Did you Special Order? This combo is so chic and fun but somehow also a summery neutral!


----------



## grismouette

AnEyefortheBest said:


> Wow!!! So fab!! Did you Special Order? This combo is so chic and fun but somehow also a summery neutral!


Thank you  It was not a special order, just a very lucky offer! I’m so in love with the combo!


----------



## pasdedeux1

grismouette said:


> Thank you  It was not a special order, just a very lucky offer! I’m so in love with the combo!


What color is the interior?? This is adorable!


----------



## acrowcounted

pasdedeux1 said:


> What color is the interior?? This is adorable!


The interior color of these tricolor seasonal kellys is the same as the exterior, so in OPs case, the interior will be chai. Only the sangles, handle, and strap are different as accent colors.


----------



## pasdedeux1

acrowcounted said:


> The interior color of these tricolor seasonal kellys is the same as the exterior, so in OPs case, the interior will be chai. Only the sangles, handle, and strap are different as accent colors.


Thank you!


----------



## qveens

grismouette said:


> Mini Kelly in chai/mauve sylvestre/lime epsom phw
> View attachment 5435084


Bag twin!!


----------



## RAAAAV

The OG black box Kelly 25 with gold hw!


----------



## aa_

RAAAAV said:


> The OG black box Kelly 25 with gold hw!



Incredible! My dream bag. Did youtake it home? Could you share current price and country?

This excat one is on my wishlist


----------



## stylemeter

ariadna_lpz said:


> Incredible! My dream bag. Did youtake it home? Could you share current price and country?
> 
> This excat one is on my wishlist


wow!


----------



## RAAAAV

ariadna_lpz said:


> Incredible! My dream bag. Did youtake it home? Could you share current price and country?
> 
> This excat one is on my wishlist


Yes I did! USA and 13500 before tax


----------



## Bereal

grizzlyburr said:


> sorry I forgot to post the picture!  here it is!
> View attachment 5431207


Congratulations! Beautiful bag


----------



## stephbb9

Got offered a Birkin Sellier Bleu Indigo GHW and a Constance 18 Mauve Sylvestre RGHW (exactly what I wanted!).
Got both in Paris, my hometown. 
So over the moon since in the US they really make our life harder to get anything. I couldn’t even get offered a Picotin in my color (waiting list) and I spent quite a lot… 
I live in NYC and SAs are very difficult and often rude. It’s like they make you a favor to buy anything. My last one is nicer but a bit too agressive.
Very different in Paris where I have been shopping for years.


----------



## Caramelus

stephbb9 said:


> Got offered a Birkin Sellier Bleu Indigo GHW and a Constance 18 Mauve Sylvestre RGHW (exactly what I wanted!).
> Got both in Paris, my hometown.
> So over the moon since in the US they really make our life harder to get anything. I couldn’t even get offered a Picotin in my color (waiting list) and I spent quite a lot…
> I live in NYC and SAs are very difficult and often rude. It’s like they make you a favor to buy anything. My last one is nicer but a bit too agressive.
> Very different in Paris where I have been shopping for years.


Amazing and congratulations .... if you don't mind sharing, did you get an online appt or fortunate to have an incredible SA who led you past the velvet ropes? Thanks.


----------



## stephbb9

Caramelus said:


> Amazing and congratulations .... if you don't mind sharing, did you get an online appt or fortunate to have an incredible SA who led you past the velvet ropes? Thanks.


Neither!
I tried for the appointment for 2 weeks and nada.
I went in the store asking for cancellations. The men at the leather desk weren’t very helpful and didn’t seem to care.
I went to shop for scarves waiting for them to leave for lunch break as I also saw a lady and thought maybe I would try with her.
When I was done choosing my scarves, we asked her and she looked up my account and gave me an appointment shortly after. 
A SA helped me after a 10 minute wait!
My husband said that he remembered the lady and I also think she remembered us. 
I had a nice SA in the scarves section but he didn’t answer my texts. I didn’t see him and I think he probably went to another firm.
I have never seen the same SA in leather or scarves unfortunately.


----------



## fabdiva

stephbb9 said:


> Got offered a Birkin Sellier Bleu Indigo GHW and a Constance 18 Mauve Sylvestre RGHW (exactly what I wanted!).
> Got both in Paris, my hometown.
> So over the moon since in the US they really make our life harder to get anything. I couldn’t even get offered a Picotin in my color (waiting list) and I spent quite a lot…
> I live in NYC and SAs are very difficult and often rude. It’s like they make you a favor to buy anything. My last one is nicer but a bit too agressive.
> Very different in Paris where I have been shopping for years.


Congratulations!  Pics please.  Birken Sellier?!  I'm so jealous!


----------



## Vaninnocent

C18 cheve rouge sellier ghw … YEP


----------



## Kanwal84

Kelly 25 in etoupe Ghw- a big YES!


----------



## H_newbie

Vaninnocent said:


> C18 cheve rouge sellier ghw … YEP


Pics please ! Dying to see what this color looks like in chèvre


----------



## BreezyE

Vaninnocent said:


> C18 cheve rouge sellier ghw … YEP


Would you mind sharing a pic?!


----------



## BreezyE

Kanwal84 said:


> Kelly 25 in etoupe Ghw- a big YES!


Pic please?!


----------



## dilemmanity

sosauce said:


> I’ve never got an offer for a quota bag, but I’ve spent over 45k at my store in the past year…
> 
> This past month, for bags, I bought:
> gold picotin 18 with palladium
> black lindy 26 with palladium
> black lindy 30 with gold


Oh boy! Is that in USD and excludes bags / leather goods?
Picotin and Lindy are desirable non QBs; congrats on getting them all within one month in desirable colours!
I hope they are working on something magical for your first QB!


----------



## Classy Collector

sosauce said:


> I’ve never got an offer for a quota bag, but I’ve spent over 45k at my store in the past year…
> 
> This past month, for bags, I bought:
> gold picotin 18 with palladium
> black lindy 26 with palladium
> black lindy 30 with gold


Wow, may we ask which country and/or city you’re in? Hope you get your dream bag soon.


----------



## DR2014

sosauce said:


> I’ve never got an offer for a quota bag, but I’ve spent over 45k at my store in the past year…
> 
> This past month, for bags, I bought:
> gold picotin 18 with palladium
> black lindy 26 with palladium
> black lindy 30 with gold


I hope you get a quota bag offer soon! Or have you told them something very specific you want? Just seems like a big spend without an offer.


----------



## stephbb9

fabdiva said:


> Congratulations!  Pics please.  Birken Sellier?!  I'm so jealous!


Here she is!


----------



## pillsandpurses

B30 Sellier Rouge grenat GHW - umm  okay!! 

I’ve been on the quest for a Kelly retourne and this is basically the exact opposite LOL, but I fell in love! Was offered this in May but waited until after my bday to unbox and just posted on Instagram so here she is!




haven’t seen this color in B sellier yet! I felt so special that the box was still sealed hehe


----------



## Vaninnocent

BreezyE said:


> Would you mind sharing a pic?!


----------



## Vaninnocent

H_newbie said:


> Pics please ! Dying to see what this color looks like in chèvre



Just posted one - tried to tag you but it didn’t work!


----------



## pasdedeux1

Tykhe said:


> Maybe it is time for my husband to put his money where his mouth is and get me some fine jewelry with diamonds on it.


IMO it is always the right time for this


----------



## Tykhe

pasdedeux1 said:


> IMO it is always the right time for this


Yup!!! He is like *grumble grumble* wouldn’t you rather have something from Cartier or Harry Winston? 
Me: did I tell you about the time Kim Kardashian lost a multi million dollar earring while swimming in the ocean? 
Husband: omg 
Me: rest assured no one has ever lost a birkin in the ocean!


----------



## califl

mp4 said:


> K25 Deep Blue chevre chamkila phw - yes!
> 
> I’ve been holding out for retourne but also always wanted a blue box Kelly. This is chevre (which I love) and about as close to box as I’m likely going to get. Chamkila small grains and shine are gorgeous


Congrats! Agree this is probably my favorite chèvre.  Love the small grains. So elegant!


----------



## lorihmatthews

My SA offered this bag, I'm not totally sold on it so I passed. It's a 22. I'm still thinking about it.


----------



## Nahreen

pasdedeux1 said:


> IMO it is always the right time for this





Tykhe said:


> then again, my birthday and our anniversary is coming up. Maybe it is time for my husband to put his money where his mouth is and get me some fine jewelry with diamonds on it.



I completely agree. I am trying to get my DH to gift me some jewlery for my birthday next week (and also anniversary later in the month) but I doubt I will succeed.


----------



## mathomas08

Birkin 25 Chai, Togo with GHW - absolute yes!


----------



## Tykhe

mathomas08 said:


> Birkin 25 Chai, Togo with GHW - absolute yes!


wow congrats!


----------



## mathomas08

Tykhe said:


> wow congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

pillsandpurses said:


> B30 Sellier Rouge grenat GHW - umm  okay!!
> 
> I’ve been on the quest for a Kelly retourne and this is basically the exact opposite LOL, but I fell in love! Was offered this in May but waited until after my bday to unbox and just posted on Instagram so here she is!
> 
> View attachment 5440215
> View attachment 5440216
> 
> haven’t seen this color in B sellier yet! I felt so special that the box was still sealed hehe


WOWZA! Love it love it love it!!! Congrats hun and Happy Birthday to you indeed!!!!!!!!!!!! xoxoxox


----------



## celebrationfl

I was just offered a Kelly 28 bleu lin evecolor in phw. My first quota bag. I’m in shock. I don’t know what to do? It’s new to me. I’ve only had Evies and picotins.


----------



## Caramelus

celebrationfl said:


> I was just offered a Kelly 28 bleu lin evecolor in phw. My first quota bag. I’m in shock. I don’t know what to do? It’s new to me. I’ve only had Evies and picotins.


If you like it, say yes, accept and take her home to enjoy. Congrats
If you don't like it, politely decline and let your SA why


----------



## 880

celebrationfl said:


> I was just offered a Kelly 28 bleu lin evecolor in phw. My first quota bag. I’m in shock. I don’t know what to do? It’s new to me. I’ve only had Evies and picotins.


only take it if you love it. The first offer, even if you do not accept it, paves the way for further ones. 
congrats!


----------



## pillsandpurses

Israeli_Flava said:


> WOWZA! Love it love it love it!!! Congrats hun and Happy Birthday to you indeed!!!!!!!!!!!! xoxoxox


thank you so much my dear!! this color has always been on my wishlist, looove it with GHW


----------



## celebrationfl

Caramelus said:


> If you like it, say yes, accept and take her home to enjoy. Congrats
> If you don't like it, politely decline and let your SA why



Thank you for your advice. I think I definitely need to see it first and then I hope I’ll be able to accept or resist without any influence.


----------



## celebrationfl

880 said:


> only take it if you love it. The first offer, even if you do not accept it, paves the way for further ones.
> congrats!



Thank you. I hope that I’ll be able to resist if I hesitate! We’ll see…


----------



## skinnyepicurean

pillsandpurses said:


> thank you so much my dear!! this color has always been on my wishlist, looove it with GHW


its gorgeous!! first time i am seeing this color in sellier b


----------



## tigergirl

chellesaz said:


> I’m in Paris, birkin hunting too! How many tries did it take for you to score your b? Just hopped in the store earlier today and saw many disgruntled customers chowing down for a chance at an appointment.


I got my appointment after the 5th attempt. Showed up for my appointment on time even though Hermes website kept pushing it back by 2 hours.


----------



## tigergirl

B25 noir, GHW, togo - yes!
Mini-Evelyne (TPM), Etoupe, clemence - yes!
Both were offered at the Paris FSH boutique. I got my appointment after 5 attempts online, to secure one.


----------



## Blindedbythelights

B30 noir ghw togo leather - yes


----------



## bkclove

Mini Evie in Nata!


----------



## 880

tigergirl said:


> B25 noir, GHW, togo - yes!
> Mini-Evelyne (TPM), Etoupe, clemence - yes!
> Both were offered at the Paris FSH boutique. I got my appointment after 5 attempts online, to secure one.


So thrilled for you! Wear both in the best health and happiness!
pls post lots of action pics and pls post how your appt went on the Paris thread
if you are so inclined!


----------



## tigergirl

tigergirl said:


> B25 noir, GHW, togo - yes!
> Mini-Evelyne (TPM), Etoupe, clemence - yes!
> Both were offered at the Paris FSH boutique. I got my appointment after 5 attempts online, to secure one.


Not the best pics since it was taken outside


----------



## cad33

Evelyn tpm etope ghw- no thanks
kelly 28 noir ghw epsom-yes yes yes


----------



## LVinCali

cad33 said:


> Evelyn tpm etope ghw- no thanks
> kelly 28 noir ghw epsom-yes yes yes



Congrats!  

I was offered the exact same bag when I had only a Birkin on my wishlist  and it is my most used H bag lately.  I recently got a canvas strap for it for casual wear/crossbody and love using it hand held for dressier dinners out (always need an umbrella and glasses so it's a great size).  I hope you love yours just as much!

(I had a TPM too, but had to re-home it as the squeaking sound it made was a deal breaker.)


----------



## cad33

LVinCali said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I was offered the exact same bag when I had only a Birkin on my wishlist  and it is my most used H bag lately.  I recently got a canvas strap for it for casual wear/crossbody and love using it hand held for dressier dinners out (always need an umbrella and glasses so it's a great size).  I hope you love yours just as much!
> 
> (I had a TPM too, but had to re-home it as the squeaking sound it made was a deal breaker.)



 Thank you my first qb and now want to get a good casual strap for it though i have a nice Bordeaux herbag for casual events. Where did you get your strap from if i may ask? I am waiting for my insert to come before taking her for a formal spin.

The tpm was to small and open for my needs so hope it went to someone who would love it.


----------



## tigergirl

mathomas08 said:


> Birkin 25 Chai, Togo with GHW - absolute yes!


Amazing! Congrats on getting her


----------



## Naynaykilla

C18 Vert criquet phw - yes, even though I prefer GHW because I love this color so much


----------



## fabdiva

Naynaykilla said:


> C18 Vert criquet phw - yes, even though I prefer GHW because I love this color so much


Pictures please!  I prefer GHW, but I'm guessing I would love PHW with Vert Criquet.


----------



## bags_and_bubbles

I’m waiting for my special order to arrive and I think my SA feels sorry for me waiting since September 2021today she offered me a Kelly pochette in bleu royal, which I immediately went and fetched of course!!❤️


----------



## bkclove

Naynaykilla said:


> C18 Vert criquet phw - yes, even though I prefer GHW because I love this color so much



Congrats! Such a beautiful color!


----------



## kl7

K25 sellier Epsom Gris Meyer GHW - Yes


----------



## Naynaykilla

bkclove said:


> Congrats! Such a beautiful color!


Thank you!


----------



## Naynaykilla

fabdiva said:


> Pictures please!  I prefer GHW, but I'm guessing I would love PHW with Vert Criquet.


The color looks great with both but like you I usually prefer GHW but I couldn’t pass it up!


----------



## fabdiva

Naynaykilla said:


> The color looks great with both but like you I usually prefer GHW but I couldn’t pass it up!


Yep, I was right.  It's PERFECTION with the PHW.  Love it so much!!!  I just reminded my SA that I want a Constance.  Simply beautiful.


----------



## Naynaykilla

fabdiva said:


> Yep, I was right.  It's PERFECTION with the PHW.  Love it so much!!!  I just reminded my SA that I want a Constance.  Simply beautiful.


Ahaha, I hope one comes your way soon! I reminded my SA I really only want/need a kmini now in ostrich or chevre


----------



## debykf

Naynaykilla said:


> The color looks great with both but like you I usually prefer GHW but I couldn’t pass it up!


 Congratulations!! i usually prefer gold hw too but it’s stunning in palladium!  I am hoping my vert criquet wish comes true soon!


----------



## Naynaykilla

debykf said:


> Congratulations!! i usually prefer gold hw too but it’s stunning in palladium!  I am hoping my vert criquet wish comes true soon!


Please share when you do! Keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## lerascals

Please provide opinion:
I have been waiting forever for a b30 gold Togo with gold hardware. 
I was offered b30 black mysor with gold hardware. 
Should I wait or is this a must have combo?
Any guidance is appreciated.


----------



## callais

lerascals said:


> Please provide opinion:
> I have been waiting forever for a b30 gold Togo with gold hardware.
> I was offered b30 black mysor with gold hardware.
> Should I wait or is this a must have combo?
> Any guidance is appreciated.


A non-SO in chèvre is probably much harder to come by than a gold on gold, but if you’re uninterested in any noir bag and would always wish for a gold instead, then stick with what your heart wants!


----------



## mauihappyplace

lerascals said:


> Please provide opinion:
> I have been waiting forever for a b30 gold Togo with gold hardware.
> I was offered b30 black mysor with gold hardware.
> Should I wait or is this a must have combo?
> Any guidance is appreciated.


Personally I love chèvre. Rouge CAsaque is my SO and I will be thrilled with a black chèvre B30 BUT it’s not my  offer so think about it carefully. Go see it and see what you think in person


----------



## mauihappyplace

Chevre is a beautiful leather but not for everyone. Try to resist asking about the "Must Have Combo". If you are considering not keeping the bag to enjoy and use, then pass on it. "Must Have" should be in the eye of the beholder not the resell market. Good luck


----------



## lerascals

mauihappyplace said:


> Chevre is a beautiful leather but not for everyone. Try to resist asking about the "Must Have Combo". If you are considering not keeping the bag to enjoy and use, then pass on it. "Must Have" should be in the eye of the beholder not the resell market. Good luck


Thank you, appreciate your guidance.


----------



## lerascals

mauihappyplace said:


> Personally I love chèvre. Rouge CAsaque is my SO and I will be thrilled with a black chèvre B30 BUT it’s not my  offer so think about it carefully. Go see it and see what you think in person


Thank you, I will. I’ve had my heart set on gold/gold but hadn’t thought about a noir Birkin. I am grateful for the offer. I appreciate all your expertise.


----------



## lerascals

callais said:


> A non-SO in chèvre is probably much harder to come by than a gold on gold, but if you’re uninterested in any noir bag and would always wish for a gold instead, then stick with what your heart wants!


Thank you, I am so grateful for your response.


----------



## Kanwal84

BreezyE said:


> Pic please?!





Here she is


----------



## valerie_hh

My first birkin!


----------



## HermesHabit

valerie_hh said:


> My first birkin!


Congrats - it’s a beauty!


----------



## fabdiva

valerie_hh said:


> My first birkin!


Congratulations!  Such an awesome bag!!!


----------



## BreezyE

Kanwal84 said:


> View attachment 5442629
> 
> Here she is


Congrats and the twilly is beautiful!


----------



## BreezyE

valerie_hh said:


> My first birkin!


Congrats!  Is this a 35?


----------



## paula24jen

Kanwal84 said:


> View attachment 5442629
> 
> Here she is


I notice you call it your first B, ie there may well be others to follow in the future


----------



## Ladybaga

valerie_hh said:


> My first birkin!


Congratulations! We are twins! (Mine is a 35, but is yours a 30?) Our specs are the same on leather, color, and hardware. My  gold B was my first, too!


----------



## iamyumi

B25 in Magnolia SHW
Still thinking about it… not sure about the colour


----------



## ArielS

mathomas08 said:


> Birkin 25 Chai, Togo with GHW - absolute yes!


Photo please. Would love to how chai look like in togo.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

C18 Mauve Sylvestre chèvre with ghw - UH YEEEA!


----------



## Fixxi

jimmyshoogirl said:


> C18 Mauve Sylvestre with ghw - UH YEEEA!


My top 3 dream bag!  Congratulations! So happy for you!!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Fixxi said:


> My top 3 dream bag!  Congratulations! So happy for you!!!!


Mine too! Thanks! It was definitely top 3 in my wishlist! This makes up for my 22p fiasco  
I pick it up Monday and will post pics!


----------



## Fixxi

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Mine too! Thanks! It was definitely top 3 in my wishlist! This makes up for my 22p fiasco
> I pick it up Monday and will post pics!



LOL regarding 22P! Mauve Sylvestre is much prettier choice, I think if looking for a true pink. Can't wait to see pictures!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Fixxi said:


> LOL regarding 22P! Mauve Sylvestre is much prettier choice, I think if looking for a true pink. Can't wait to see pictures!!!


Agreed! I’m really trying to figure out how I can get this tomorrow. Here’s the stock pic that she sent me


----------



## wearawishbone

iamyumi said:


> B25 in Magnolia SHW
> Still thinking about it… not sure about the colour


Wow! Did not know Magnolia was in circulation  Are you US based?


----------



## mariko

lifegetsbetterwithh said:


> Both your bag and Twilly are exquisite!



Thank you!!!


----------



## mathomas08

ArielS said:


> Photo please. Would love to how chai look like in togo.


----------



## Collector11

My first Hermes bag, Picotin 18 in rose sakura. Absolutely in love with the colour and leather!


----------



## ArielS

She took my breath away!! Congratulations!


----------



## ouicestmoi

Kelly Sellier 25 in Lime with PHW - YES


----------



## BreezyE

anniek20 said:


> Kelly Sellier 25 in Lime with PHW - YES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443904


Love this!


----------



## ouicestmoi

BreezyE said:


> Love this!



Me too!


----------



## pillsandpurses

C18 magnolia - pass, didn't ask hardware

would've loved this color in a mini evie or Kelly though!


----------



## iamyumi

wearawishbone said:


> Wow! Did not know Magnolia was in circulation  Are you US based?


I am in Europe. It seems to have come back this year based on other PFers’ recent posts


----------



## wearawishbone

iamyumi said:


> I am in Europe. It seems to have come back this year based on other PFers’ recent posts


That's great news! It's one of my favorite colors  Thanks for confirming


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

lerascals said:


> Please provide opinion:
> I have been waiting forever for a b30 gold Togo with gold hardware.
> I was offered b30 black mysor with gold hardware.
> Should I wait or is this a must have combo?
> Any guidance is appreciated.



i absolutely adore my black chèvre Medor clutch with permabrass hardware, and have purchased many many H bags since that clutch - and always ask for Chèvre in K or B. Mostly only available for special order. I would personally do a happy dance and buy that black Chèvre B30- BUT if what your heart wants is Gold with GHW, i think you wait, it will come.


----------



## RAAAAV

Introducing kelly retourne 25 chromatic bag with Nata, chai, mauve sylvestre, cuivre and lime


----------



## lerascals

AnEyefortheBest said:


> i absolutely adore my black chèvre Medor clutch with permabrass hardware, and have purchased many many H bags since that clutch - and always ask for Chèvre in K or B. Mostly only available for special order. I would personally do a happy dance and buy that black Chèvre B30- BUT if what your heart wants is Gold with GHW, i think you wait, it will come.


Thank you kindly for your response. It was love at first sight


----------



## valerie_hh

BreezyE said:


> Congrats!  Is this a 35?



It’s a 25


----------



## valerie_hh

Ladybaga said:


> Congratulations! We are twins! (Mine is a 35, but is yours a 30?) Our specs are the same on leather, color, and hardware. My  gold B was my first, too!


25. Actually I wanted gold hardware. But only managed to get palladium


----------



## hphile

RAAAAV said:


> Introducing kelly retourne 25 chromatic bag with Nata, chai, mauve sylvestre, cuivre and lime



Wow is the pink part a back pocket?


----------



## olibelli

B25 Togo Gris Tourterelle GHW - YES   

I no idea this color was back in production in non-exotic, and was a complete surprise from my BF who was secretly building a profile without my knowledge! He just took me to the store he shops in one day and told me he had a surprise for me (his SA also kept the color a secret from him but apparently my BF sent photos of all my bags to his SA so he'd have a sense for color + styles I'd like!)


----------



## Xthgirl

olibelli said:


> B25 Togo Gris Tourterelle GHW - YES
> 
> I no idea this color was back in production in non-exotic, and was a complete surprise from my BF who was secretly building a profile without my knowledge! He just took me to the store he shops in one day and told me he had a surprise for me (his SA also kept the color a secret from him but apparently my BF sent photos of all my bags to his SA so he'd have a sense for color + styles I'd like!)
> View attachment 5444619
> View attachment 5444617



BF is a keeper. Congrats.


----------



## pinksandblues

olibelli said:


> B25 Togo Gris Tourterelle GHW - YES
> 
> I no idea this color was back in production in non-exotic, and was a complete surprise from my BF who was secretly building a profile without my knowledge! He just took me to the store he shops in one day and told me he had a surprise for me (his SA also kept the color a secret from him but apparently my BF sent photos of all my bags to his SA so he'd have a sense for color + styles I'd like!)
> View attachment 5444619
> View attachment 5444617



What a great color!


----------



## Book Worm

olibelli said:


> B25 Togo Gris Tourterelle GHW - YES
> 
> I no idea this color was back in production in non-exotic, and was a complete surprise from my BF who was secretly building a profile without my knowledge! He just took me to the store he shops in one day and told me he had a surprise for me (his SA also kept the color a secret from him but apparently my BF sent photos of all my bags to his SA so he'd have a sense for color + styles I'd like!)
> View attachment 5444619
> View attachment 5444617


Stunning!


----------



## Hanash

The perfect neutral!


----------



## BreezyE

valerie_hh said:


> It’s a 25


I was way off . I was secretly hoping it was a 35 because I have not seen many being offered. Anyway congrats!!


----------



## BreezyE

olibelli said:


> B25 Togo Gris Tourterelle GHW - YES
> 
> I no idea this color was back in production in non-exotic, and was a complete surprise from my BF who was secretly building a profile without my knowledge! He just took me to the store he shops in one day and told me he had a surprise for me (his SA also kept the color a secret from him but apparently my BF sent photos of all my bags to his SA so he'd have a sense for color + styles I'd like!)
> View attachment 5444619
> View attachment 5444617


You BF is so thoughtful!  Congrats the color is beautiful!


----------



## RAAAAV

Yes! 





hphile said:


> Wow is the pink part a back pocket?


----------



## RAAAAV

hphile said:


> Wow is the pink part a back pocket?


Yes!


----------



## odette57

olibelli said:


> B25 Togo Gris Tourterelle GHW - YES
> 
> I no idea this color was back in production in non-exotic, and was a complete surprise from my BF who was secretly building a profile without my knowledge! He just took me to the store he shops in one day and told me he had a surprise for me (his SA also kept the color a secret from him but apparently my BF sent photos of all my bags to his SA so he'd have a sense for color + styles I'd like!)
> View attachment 5444619
> View attachment 5444617


Congrats! Your bag is giving me some renewed GT hopes!


----------



## ltlin

olibelli said:


> B25 Togo Gris Tourterelle GHW - YES
> 
> I no idea this color was back in production in non-exotic, and was a complete surprise from my BF who was secretly building a profile without my knowledge! He just took me to the store he shops in one day and told me he had a surprise for me (his SA also kept the color a secret from him but apparently my BF sent photos of all my bags to his SA so he'd have a sense for color + styles I'd like!)
> View attachment 5444619
> View attachment 5444617


Gorgeous bag! Your boyfriend sounds like a keeper


----------



## shermes

olibelli said:


> B25 Togo Gris Tourterelle GHW - YES
> 
> I no idea this color was back in production in non-exotic, and was a complete surprise from my BF who was secretly building a profile without my knowledge! He just took me to the store he shops in one day and told me he had a surprise for me (his SA also kept the color a secret from him but apparently my BF sent photos of all my bags to his SA so he'd have a sense for color + styles I'd like!)
> View attachment 5444619
> View attachment 5444617


Obsessed! I love how it totally changes in different lighting  girl your BF is a keeper, hopefully one day I’ll find one as thoughtful as yours and doesn’t nag lmao!!


----------



## missbebe

valerie_hh said:


> 25. Actually I wanted gold hardware. But only managed to get palladium



Twinning with you in this! I realised I have grown to love how the contrast stitching matches with the palladium HW perfectly and I now put my initial gold on gold wish in the backseat


----------



## steffysstyle

olibelli said:


> B25 Togo Gris Tourterelle GHW - YES
> 
> I no idea this color was back in production in non-exotic, and was a complete surprise from my BF who was secretly building a profile without my knowledge! He just took me to the store he shops in one day and told me he had a surprise for me (his SA also kept the color a secret from him but apparently my BF sent photos of all my bags to his SA so he'd have a sense for color + styles I'd like!)
> View attachment 5444619
> View attachment 5444617



LOVE the colour and your BF is so sweet!


----------



## Prada Prince

Kelly Depeches 25 GHW in Peau de Porc - Pass


----------



## purin313

Kelly 28 Toile Quadrille Swift Sellier in black - YES!  So unique, love it!


----------



## Hedgehog101

purin313 said:


> Kelly 28 Toile Quadrille Swift Sellier in black - YES!  So unique, love it!


Do you have a picture that you can share? Would love to see it!!


----------



## purin313

Hedgehog101 said:


> Do you have a picture that you can share? Would love to see it!!



Here it is!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

jimmyshoogirl said:


> C18 Mauve Sylvestre chèvre with ghw - UH YEEEA!


I got it! It’s actually chèvre with rose gold hardware! It’s so perfect! It fits my two phones, key pouch, keys and AirPods perfectly!I love how soft chèvre feels!


----------



## nashpoo

Rose sakura c18


----------



## carlinha

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I got it! It’s actually chèvre with rose gold hardware! It’s so perfect! It fits my two phones, key pouch, keys and AirPods perfectly!I love how soft chèvre feels!
> 
> View attachment 5445311


congrats!!!  total dream bag!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

carlinha said:


> congrats!!!  total dream bag!


Thank you!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

nashpoo said:


> Rose sakura c18
> View attachment 5445342


Haha I see I’m not the only on replacing 22p. Congrats!


----------



## nashpoo

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Haha I see I’m not the only on replacing 22p. Congrats!


LOL! These are both some fine replacements  22p who???


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

nashpoo said:


> LOL! These are both some fine replacements  22p who???


Agreed! We won!


----------



## asatoasz

purin313 said:


> Here it is!
> 
> View attachment 5445262


This is gorgeous!


----------



## CTLover

A blue Garden Party 30 (I forget the exact shade of blue)-- No.

A Gold Garden Party 30--- Yes.


----------



## lindacherie

olibelli said:


> B25 Togo Gris Tourterelle GHW - YES
> 
> I no idea this color was back in production in non-exotic, and was a complete surprise from my BF who was secretly building a profile without my knowledge! He just took me to the store he shops in one day and told me he had a surprise for me (his SA also kept the color a secret from him but apparently my BF sent photos of all my bags to his SA so he'd have a sense for color + styles I'd like!)
> View attachment 5444619
> View attachment 5444617



Congrats! Your BF is so sweet. And I love Gris Tourterelle! Glad to see it’s back!


----------



## valerie_hh

missbebe said:


> Twinning with you in this! I realised I have grown to love how the contrast stitching matches with the palladium HW perfectly and I now put my initial gold on gold wish in the backseat



I actually felt the same when I realised palladium does match with the stitching. But I still wonder how gold would look


----------



## lachimolala

My very first and in my dream specs. Kelly 25 sellier in Nata


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Agreed! We won!


 @jimmyshoogirl @nashpoo
The ending to the 22p pink saga couldn't have be BETTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Congrats ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Drooling!


----------



## syntax

So in love with my 1st Kelly!
Kelly 25 Sellier Tricolor Gris Meyer/Chai/Nata


----------



## syntax

Forgot to add my perfectly matched pegasus


----------



## SugarMama

Say hello to this little cutie: B25 chai togo with ghw


----------



## 880

olibelli said:


> B25 Togo Gris Tourterelle GHW - YES
> 
> I no idea this color was back in production in non-exotic, and was a complete surprise from my BF who was secretly building a profile without my knowledge! He just took me to the store he shops in one day and told me he had a surprise for me (his SA also kept the color a secret from him but apparently my BF sent photos of all my bags to his SA so he'd have a sense for color + styles I'd like!)
> View attachment 5444619
> View attachment 5444617


 You have a wonderful BF With excellent taste!   I hope you wear this beautiful bag in the best health and happiness!


----------



## 880

purin313 said:


> Here it is!
> 
> View attachment 5445262


This is so amazing! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## PleasantBagaholic

B25 Matte Rouge Sellier Croc GHW - Pass
B25 Matte Jaune Bourgeon Alligator SHW - Yes! Beautiful color, perfect for summer!


----------



## nashpoo

PleasantBagaholic said:


> B25 Matte Rouge Sellier Croc GHW - Pass
> B25 Matte Jaune Bourgeon Alligator SHW - Yes! Beautiful color, perfect for summer!


Pictures!? My SA mentioned this spec.. sounds stunning! I love JB.


----------



## foxyqt

• Kelly 25 Sellier Croc Touch in Vert Verone PHW - Pass :/ it is gorgeous but not really my color

• Kelly 25 Sellier Epsom GOLD on Gold! - YES! Thats definitely more like it for me  an ultimate classic!


----------



## Hermesfanatics

Mini Kelly II Nata & Jaune Poussin & Sesame Epsom PHW-YES YES YES


----------



## Blackgoldpearls

Hermesfanatics said:


> View attachment 5447486
> 
> Mini Kelly II Nata & Jaune Poussin & Sesame Epsom PHW-YES YES YES


Did yours come with a canvas strap?  It's a stunning bag!!


----------



## Hermesfanatics

Blackgoldpearls said:


> Did yours come with a canvas strap?  It's a stunning bag!!


Thank you!! No it comes with sesame leather strap.


----------



## designerdiva40

I was offered B30 Epsom Mauve Sylveste and passed, still regretting it but I know I’ll be too scared to use such a light colour for fear of colour transfer


----------



## periogirl28

designerdiva40 said:


> I was offered B30 Epsom Mauve Sylveste and passed, still regretting it but I know I’ll be too scared to use such a light colour for fear of colour transfer


Good to stay strong and be true to yourself!


----------



## Blackgoldpearls

Hermesfanatics said:


> Thank you!! No it comes with sesame leather strap.


Got offered a mini Kelly with a canvas strap, but still thinking of it. Scared it would get dirty quickly.


----------



## corgimom11

Blackgoldpearls said:


> Got offered a mini Kelly with a canvas strap, but still thinking of it. Scared it would get dirty quickly.



Outside of the strap, do you like the color/leather on the bag? I wonder if there are options to acquire a leather strap that would compliment the bag. I really don't know the answer to that, maybe someone else here does. But if that was possible and I liked the bag otherwise, given how hard mini K can be to acquire I would likely be interested.


----------



## Caramelus

Blackgoldpearls said:


> Got offered a mini Kelly with a canvas strap, but still thinking of it. Scared it would get dirty quickly.


Quick question ... how long do you have to think about an offer before accepting or declining? Is the offer made via text or in person? I understand that it varies by country/store/SA/SM. For reference, I am in the US, competitive store. TIA


----------



## shermes

SugarMama said:


> Say hello to this little cutie: B25 chai togo with ghw
> 
> View attachment 5447140
> View attachment 5447141
> View attachment 5447142


So Gorg! Chai is definitely growing on me after these pics!!


----------



## Blackgoldpearls

I love the color (trench, epsom), but it's phw. I like it, but not as much as gold. My SA said that mini Kellys are rare and hard to come by, so if I like it, I should snap it up. Not sure when I would ever be offered another one?  But the canvas strap makes it such a casual bag, whereas the leather strap can be dressy or casual.  Help!  I am so torn. Will go in a couple of days...


----------



## Blackgoldpearls

Caramelus said:


> Quick question ... how long do you have to think about an offer before accepting or declining? Is the offer made via text or in person? I understand that it varies by country/store/SA/SM. For reference, I am in the US, competitive store. TIA


My SA gives me 24 hours unless I am out of town and can't make it to see the bag (only happened twice, and I declined both bags). If I know I don't like the bag, I usually tell my SA immediately and politely decline so I don't waste their time. I hope this helps!


----------



## acrowcounted

Blackgoldpearls said:


> I love the color (trench, epsom), but it's phw. I like it, but not as much as gold. My SA said that mini Kellys are rare and hard to come by, so if I like it, I should snap it up. Not sure when I would ever be offered another one?  But the canvas strap makes it such a casual bag, whereas the leather strap can be dressy or casual.  Help!  I am so torn. Will go in a couple of days...


The strap is still removable on these new models, correct? You can always get an additional plain strap, which you may want anyway as the K20 strap is notoriously short for crossbody.


----------



## fabdiva

shermes said:


> So Gorg! Chai is definitely growing on me after these pics!!


I'm starting the feel the same way.  I may have to add Chai to the wish list. I've always just assumed I'd get the gold. But I'm seriously reconsidering.


----------



## fabdiva

SugarMama said:


> Say hello to this little cutie: B25 chai togo with ghw
> 
> View attachment 5447140
> View attachment 5447141
> View attachment 5447142


I want this bag and the twillies!  Loving this whole look!


----------



## _aveclei

Just picked up my first quota bag this year - a black cargo Birkin 25. I went to the store with my Kelly Lakis and had to take a pic of them together


----------



## asatoasz

SugarMama said:


> Say hello to this little cutie: B25 chai togo with ghw
> 
> View attachment 5447140
> View attachment 5447141
> View attachment 5447142


This is beautiful!


----------



## Fashionista2

lachimolala said:


> My very first and in my dream specs. Kelly 25 sellier in Nata
> 
> View attachment 5446245


Stunning


----------



## Fashionista2

anniek20 said:


> Kelly Sellier 25 in Lime with PHW - YES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443904


So wonderful to know she's still in production. That bag is stunning. A kelly 28 in Lime is on my wishlist .


----------



## Fashionista2

bkclove said:


> Mini Evie in Nata!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441385


Soooo pretty !


----------



## jenngu

K25 in box rouge H and bleu sapphire
B25 in togo vert fonce - YES
Mini Lindy lime


----------



## edgar.kings

a little black surprise. (Can you spot the reflection of my GP49 in the background? The perfect summer shopping tote, and maybe the antithesis of a BBB, but I love them both!)


----------



## WillWork4Birkins

Hi all! I haven’t ever posted in a forum before so I hope I’m doing this right… 

I got offered a gold epsom birkin 30 a couple of weeks ago and it was on my wishlist so I took it without hesitation but I noticed it has a dent and is there any way to get it out? I’m fairly new to all of these leathers and I thought epsom would be ideal - Any advice would be sincerely appreciated! (Picture for reference of the dent on the left hand side of the bag)


----------



## edgar.kings

WillWork4Birkins said:


> Hi all! I haven’t ever posted in a forum before so I hope I’m doing this right…
> 
> I got offered a gold epsom birkin 30 a couple of weeks ago and it was on my wishlist so I took it without hesitation but I noticed it has a dent and is there any way to get it out? I’m fairly new to all of these leathers and I thought epsom would be ideal - Any advice would be sincerely appreciated! (Picture for reference of the dent on the left hand side of the bag)


Welcome!!! (Love your username - won’t we all?!) 

I actually was just admiring my new Box 30 (right above) fresh out of shrink wrap from store and noticed a small crease like that too. I believe this is common and natural occurrence when they flip the bag after stitching the inside (the retourne process). On the stiffer leathers like Epsom and Box, it’s very easy to leave creases when flipping the bag, as any bending brings creases. 

Usually, per craftsmen I’ve talked to, there IS a step, after flipping the bag, to flatten the creases. This is definitely NOT considered a defect. You could always try to ask your local store if they can try to flatten it (I heard for Epsom they might be able to apply low heat to flatten?). But personally, I would suggest you just start enjoying the bag as this is really normal for stiffer leathers and the improvement could be minimal.

Also for future leather / repair questions, the dedicated H repair thread might be another good place to check.


----------



## acrowcounted

WillWork4Birkins said:


> Hi all! I haven’t ever posted in a forum before so I hope I’m doing this right…
> 
> I got offered a gold epsom birkin 30 a couple of weeks ago and it was on my wishlist so I took it without hesitation but I noticed it has a dent and is there any way to get it out? I’m fairly new to all of these leathers and I thought epsom would be ideal - Any advice would be sincerely appreciated! (Picture for reference of the dent on the left hand side of the bag)


Unfortunately Epsom in Retourne style non mini bags has a tendency to do this. You could try gently stuffing the bag with towels or tshirts in between uses to see if the “dent” softens at all but it will likely always be there to some degree. Beautiful bag though, congrats!


----------



## WillWork4Birkins

edgar.kings said:


> Welcome!!! (Love your username - won’t we all?!)
> 
> I actually was just admiring my new Box 30 (right above) fresh out of shrink wrap from store and noticed a small crease like that too. I believe this is common and natural occurrence when they flip the bag after stitching the inside (the retourne process). On the stiffer leathers like Epsom and Box, it’s very easy to leave creases when flipping the bag, as any bending brings creases.
> 
> Usually, per craftsmen I’ve talked to, there IS a step, after flipping the bag, to flatten the creases. This is definitely NOT considered a defect. You could always try to ask your local store if they can try to flatten it (I heard for Epsom they might be able to apply low heat to flatten?). But personally, I would suggest you just start enjoying the bag as this is really normal for stiffer leathers and the improvement could be minimal.
> 
> Also for future leather / repair questions, the dedicated H repair thread might be another good place to check.


Thank you for the warm welcome! ❤️  I too, was admiring your beauty before posting my dilemma. Congratulations and I hope you love it and enjoy it for many years to come!  Thank you for putting my mind at ease! and thank you directing me to the correct thread. I have a long road of learning ahead of me but I am happily embarking on it with my new gold b30


----------



## WillWork4Birkins

acrowcounted said:


> Unfortunately Epsom in Retourne style non mini bags has a tendency to do this. You could try gently stuffing the bag with towels or tshirts in between uses to see if the “dent” softens at all but it will likely always be there to some degree. Beautiful bag though, congrats!


Thank you so much! I will have to try this. I appreciate receiving it nonetheless and am very grateful. Again, thank you for this suggestion! ❤️


----------



## agt1985

jtsechu said:


> Thanks for the info. I guess it is now harder to get larger size bag.


I just got offered Kelly 32 sellier gold with ghw in epsom


----------



## periogirl28

Was offered a couple things, will only post 24/24 in 21 size, didn't ask color or to view.


----------



## designerdiva40

periogirl28 said:


> Good to stay strong and be true to yourself!


Very true but it was so hard to leave it behind and I still keep thinking about it but I know I’d be too OCD to use it


----------



## mauihappyplace

edgar.kings said:


> Welcome!!! (Love your username - won’t we all?!)
> 
> I actually was just admiring my new Box 30 (right above) fresh out of shrink wrap from store and noticed a small crease like that too. I believe this is common and natural occurrence when they flip the bag after stitching the inside (the retourne process). On the stiffer leathers like Epsom and Box, it’s very easy to leave creases when flipping the bag, as any bending brings creases.
> 
> Usually, per craftsmen I’ve talked to, there IS a step, after flipping the bag, to flatten the creases. This is definitely NOT considered a defect. You could always try to ask your local store if they can try to flatten it (I heard for Epsom they might be able to apply low heat to flatten?). But personally, I would suggest you just start enjoying the bag as this is really normal for stiffer leathers and the improvement could be minimal.
> 
> Also for future leather / repair questions, the dedicated H repair thread might be another good place to check.


Ditto I purchased my BBB 30 from FSH last month and similar. For a minute I was upset but got over it quickly as the character of the bag❤️.


----------



## H_newbie

jenngu said:


> K25 in box rouge H and bleu sapphire
> B25 in togo vert fonce - YES
> Mini Lindy lime


Hi May I know what color hardware was the K25 rouge H box ?


----------



## Hermesfanatics

Blackgoldpearls said:


> Got offered a mini Kelly with a canvas strap, but still thinking of it. Scared it would get dirty quickly.


I agree-not sure where are you located but I know that there are a couple nice shops on Taobao which provides matching straps of very high quality. If this mk  is the color you like then maybe go for it!


----------



## jenngu

H_newbie said:


> Hi May I know what color hardware was the K25 rouge H box ?


It was gold hardware.


----------



## Blackgoldpearls

acrowcounted said:


> The strap is still removable on these new models, correct? You can always get an additional plain strap, which you may want anyway as the K20 strap is notoriously short for crossbody.


Yes, you are right - that is a great idea. I wasn't sure if H could make a strap for me (I wish that was an option, as both straps would be amazing!) or I would have to find a third party.  Thank you for your suggestion!  I love this community


----------



## Blackgoldpearls

Hermesfanatics said:


> I agree-not sure where are you located but I know that there are a couple nice shops on Taobao which provides matching straps of very high quality. If this mk  is the color you like then maybe go for it!


THank you so much for your advice!  I really appreciate it!!


----------



## Hautedistrict

Blackgoldpearls said:


> Yes, you are right - that is a great idea. I wasn't sure if H could make a strap for me (I wish that was an option, as both straps would be amazing!) or I would have to find a third party.  Thank you for your suggestion!  I love this community


You can actually order any strap you like with the length you like.


----------



## erinrose

Mini Evelyne noir GHW-YES!


----------



## missBV

Blackgoldpearls said:


> Yes, you are right - that is a great idea. I wasn't sure if H could make a strap for me (I wish that was an option, as both straps would be amazing!) or I would have to find a third party.  Thank you for your suggestion!  I love this community



Yes they can. I’m not sure about the local store but I enquired at FSH. I was then brought to the after sales service department upstairs, a nice respite from busy store.


----------



## Blackgoldpearls

missBV said:


> Yes they can. I’m not sure about the local store but I enquired at FSH. I was then brought to the after sales service department upstairs, a nice respite from busy store.


Thank you so much!  I'll definately ask!


----------



## JLO1

_Kelly_ _pochette_ Mauve Sylvester in RGH! YES


----------



## A.Ali

Was able to score this cute micro P in chai/mauve sylvester


----------



## chanelliel

A.Ali said:


> Was able to score this cute micro P in chai/mauve sylvester
> 
> View attachment 5531020


oh wow this is gorgeous and so unique! i love the pattern, enjoy it  i'd have an army of picos if i could


----------



## coffeenpurses

Curious how long did it take you all to get a Kelly? Did you have to spend an obscene amount of $?

I'm the in the US and my SA keeps telling me they're not getting much leather goods these days, but I'm wondering if it's just a code word for spend more.


----------



## GinGin

I got a mini lindy in Lime- so cute!!! I wanted a fun color and I got it!


----------



## edgar.kings

GinGin said:


> I got a mini lindy in Lime- so cute!!! I wanted a fun color and I got it!


Oh my gosh what a joyful color for summer! Congrats!!! I hope you get to use it a lot this summer


----------



## beana

Scored this bleu pale lindy 26 PHW recently! 
Have always thought the lindy 26 would be too small for me (I am very short, but prefer bigger bags), but this color + size combo is just perfect - especially for the summer!


----------



## Naynaykilla

MiniK touch noir GHW - pass (it’s beautiful but I can’t imagine upkeep for it and my child is still so young)


----------



## Book Worm

BloomingTree said:


> Ooh, this is gorgeous! I love that it only has 1 interior pocket. Can you post pictures of the interior, as well?
> 
> If you also don’t mind, can you share the price on the pricing thread? Curious to know if it’s the same price as the current version. Thank you!


Here's a *thread* with pics and pricing info for the constance re-edition.


----------



## pinkypink00

my first QB! Kelly 28 in Craie with GHW ❤️


----------



## gigimarie

BloomingTree said:


> Ooh, this is gorgeous! I love that it only has 1 interior pocket. Can you post pictures of the interior, as well?
> 
> If you also don’t mind, can you share the price


It was LESS !  $9600 for Epsom.


pinkypink00 said:


> my first QB! Kelly 28 in Craie with GHW ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572766


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## fabdiva

pinkypink00 said:


> my first QB! Kelly 28 in Craie with GHW ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572766


That may be my dream bag, definitely top 3. Stunning!


----------



## acrowcounted

Mini Kelly II Sellier, Jaune Citron Chèvre PHW - pass, staying strong waiting for the right color!


----------



## 880

.


----------



## 880

scarletangellll said:


> Curious how long did it take you all to get a Kelly? Did you have to spend an obscene amount of $?
> 
> I'm the in the US and my SA keeps telling me they're not getting much leather goods these days, but I'm wondering if it's just a code word for spend more.








						Spend threshold for B/K/C
					

Interesting. My H SAs in NY and Paris said there is no workdwide linkage,  no QB tracking yet.  I was specifically told my Paris K25 doesn’t count towards my local allotment. A London SA told me that his clients still go to Paris to get an ‘extra’ QB. I believe that another member posted that it...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




if you don’t want to buy other items in RTW, fine jewelry, or home, I suggest reseller


----------



## Fashionista2

pinkypink00 said:


> my first QB! Kelly 28 in Craie with GHW ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572766


Absolutely stunning


----------



## girlbag

kl7 said:


> K25 sellier Epsom Gris Meyer GHW - Yes


Omg. My SA also offer this same specs to me and she is waiting for my reply.


----------



## WingNut

pinkypink00 said:


> my first QB! Kelly 28 in Craie with GHW ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572766


This is stunning… Congratulations!


----------



## H_newbie

C18 Vert Bosphore evercolor leather. Happy with a non-epsom Constance!


----------



## pearlgrass

H_newbie said:


> C18 Vert Bosphore evercolor leather. Happy with a non-epsom Constance!
> 
> View attachment 5573553


Congrats! Such a pretty color


----------



## thelucky1

Kelly 28 sellier rose Texas and some kind of green Kelly Danse.  I could only choose one to see so I went with the pink!


----------



## skinnyepicurean

C18 - rose azalea or rogue sellier - easy pass
C24 - lime with lizard buckle - pass 
C24 - etoupe with RGHW - Yes! Excited with the new design and the back pocket.


----------



## Summerof89

skinnyepicurean said:


> C18 - rose azalea or rogue sellier - easy pass
> C24 - lime with lizard buckle - pass
> C24 - etoupe with RGHW - Yes! Excited with the new design and the back pocket.


ahhhhh rose azalea is back? *scream*


----------



## sunshinebae

pinkypink00 said:


> my first QB! Kelly 28 in Craie with GHW ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572766




Gorgeous  how long did u wait for this beaut ?


----------



## skinnyepicurean

Summerof89 said:


> ahhhhh rose azalea is back? *scream*


Apparently so?!  hope your RA dream comes true!


----------



## Chic-Chick

Got this offered and I’m over the moon 
Birkin25 in Noir Togo with RGHW


----------



## Naynaykilla

Chic-Chick said:


> Got this offered and I’m over the moon
> Birkin25 in Noir Togo with RGHW
> 
> View attachment 5574378
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574381


Love!!! This is my b25 #1 wishlist item 

Wear it happily


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

After waiting patiently several months, i just received the fabulous new (re-released) fall color - Cassis. It's fabulous! So YES! I am now the lucky owner of a gorgeous Cassis Togo Birkin 25 with Gold Hardware. It's beyond swoonworthy. The color is incredible- a fabulous color yet still a true neutral, and a chameleon. I'm thrilled beyond!!


----------



## Naynaykilla

AnEyefortheBest said:


> After waiting patiently several months, i just received the fabulous new (re-released) fall color - Cassis. It's fabulous! So YES! I am now the lucky owner of a gorgeous Cassis Togo Birkin 25 with Gold Hardware. It's beyond swoonworthy. The color is incredible- a fabulous color yet still a true neutral, and a chameleon. I'm thrilled beyond!!


Please post a photo


----------



## A.Ali

Naynaykilla said:


> MiniK touch noir GHW - pass (it’s beautiful but I can’t imagine upkeep for it and my child is still so young)


Wow I never knew that a mini kelly comes in a touch version. Would love to see a picture of that combo.


----------



## Naynaykilla

A.Ali said:


> Wow I never knew that a mini kelly comes in a touch version. Would love to see a picture of that combo.


I didn’t take a photo since I passed. Kind of wish I did in retrospect


----------



## ClaireAD

K25 - bleu royal  - pass
K25 - touch anemone - pass 
B30 - touch bamboo - pass
K25 - bleu sapphire - pass
K25 - sellier epsom phw mauve sylvestre - Yes!!


----------



## Luny_94

Summerof89 said:


> ahhhhh rose azalea is back? *scream*





skinnyepicurean said:


> Apparently so?!  hope your RA dream comes true!



I can confirm that RA is back!

C18 evercolor rose azalea with PHW - yes!

My SA told me constances are becoming more frequent in evercolor than swift and epsom. Very happy to hear this since I’m a fan of this leather!


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> What an amazing 4 weeks this has been. An alligator kelly to go, a kelly Danse and New Drag and now (yesterday) a Kelly sellier    Are the kelly to go and kelly danse considered "quota bags" in your local H?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400925


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

AnEyefortheBest said:


> After waiting patiently several months, i just received the fabulous new (re-released) fall color - Cassis. It's fabulous! So YES! I am now the lucky owner of a gorgeous Cassis Togo Birkin 25 with Gold Hardware. It's beyond swoonworthy. The color is incredible- a fabulous color yet still a true neutral, and a chameleon. I'm thrilled beyond!!


I LOVE Cassis! So happy they have re-issued it!


----------



## Vanilla.bean

Surprise offer from my SA

Mini Lindy in Nata with GHW


----------



## Tina_Bina

C24 Constance re-edition nata PHW - pass
C24 Constance re-edition rouge Casaque GHW - pass


----------



## sunshinebae

AnEyefortheBest said:


> After waiting patiently several months, i just received the fabulous new (re-released) fall color - Cassis. It's fabulous! So YES! I am now the lucky owner of a gorgeous Cassis Togo Birkin 25 with Gold Hardware. It's beyond swoonworthy. The color is incredible- a fabulous color yet still a true neutral, and a chameleon. I'm thrilled beyond!!


What a gorgeous color! Is this your 1st qb?


----------



## Culoucou

roulis lizard ombre phw - no
kelly pochette mauve pale phw - yes


----------



## skinnyepicurean

Lindy 26 swift blue france - pass
L26 - bamboo - pass
Picotin 18 - rose texas + rouge sellier - pass
Picotin 18 - black with ghw - yes!


----------



## Coco1025

Culoucou said:


> roulis lizard ombre phw - no
> kelly pochette mauve pale phw - yes


Congrats!!! Can you please show us a picture??  So curious on the mauve pale!!!


----------



## Ll0324

Kelly Danse gris perle


----------



## foxyqt

AnEyefortheBest said:


> After waiting patiently several months, i just received the fabulous new (re-released) fall color - Cassis. It's fabulous! So YES! I am now the lucky owner of a gorgeous Cassis Togo Birkin 25 with Gold Hardware. It's beyond swoonworthy. The color is incredible- a fabulous color yet still a true neutral, and a chameleon. I'm thrilled beyond!!


Congrats! Please post a photo!


----------



## Culoucou

Culoucou said:


> roulis lizard ombre phw - no
> kelly pochette mauve pale phw - yes





736elmirador said:


> Congrats!!! Can you please show us a picture??  So curious on the mauve pale!!!


----------



## pimmie22

I know this bag might not be on many people favorite list. I didn't know how I feel about it when I saw the picture my SA sent to me either. But when I went to see it in person, I fell in love. Love love to color and the cute fray details. My SA was so thoughtful, she paired it up with a perfect match rodeo. So it came home with me, first quota bag of 2022 done! Can't wait for the next one!☺️


----------



## acrowcounted

My SA is torturing me with near-misses! 
Kelly 25 Sellier, Vert Bosphore Verso with Bleu Orage interior, PHW


----------



## Naynaykilla

acrowcounted said:


> My SA is torturing me with near-misses!
> Kelly 25 Sellier, Vert Bosphore Verso with Bleu Orage interior, PHW


Sounds gorgeous


----------



## CONA

Hi ~
I got a offer porosus Matt 25 black
But ... phw...  lol
Is it a good combination?‍
Should I get it?
Actually I want nlio and ghw!
Always they don't give what I want!!!!
Anyways anyone know this price(US dollars)?


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I LOVE Cassis! So happy they have re-issued it!


It's so delish! A perfect color yet totally neutral. It's divine


----------



## Ladybaga

CONA said:


> Hi ~
> I got a offer porosus Matt 25 black
> But ... phw...  lol
> Is it a good combination?‍
> Should I get it?
> Actually I want nlio and ghw!
> Always they don't give what I want!!!!
> Anyways anyone know this price(US dollars)?


WOW!  I don't know the price, but I love matte in noir! PHW is so chic and modern! YES, I would take that if I were you. (CONGRATS in advance! This is so exciting!!!)


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

foxyqt said:


> Congrats! Please post a photo!


Will do


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

Here is a pic of my new B25 Togo with GHW - in just released Cassis- how much i love this bag and color is an understatement. 

It's the perfect understated color yet extra fab and totally works as a neutral.


----------



## H_newbie

acrowcounted said:


> My SA is torturing me with near-misses!
> Kelly 25 Sellier, Vert Bosphore Verso with Bleu Orage interior, PHW


What would be the ‘miss’ for you here? Just curious !


----------



## CONA

Ladybaga said:


> WOW!  I don't know the price, but I love matte in noir! PHW is so chic and modern! YES, I would take that if I were you. (CONGRATS in advance! This is so exciting!!!)



Thank you for congratulating me  
But I'm still thinking about it 
I agree with you , phw is so chic !!
If I buy it, I will post it.
Thanks


----------



## acrowcounted

H_newbie said:


> What would be the ‘miss’ for you here? Just curious !


If it were a B25, I’d have taken it in a heartbeat. If it were a k20 or a k25 Retourne, I’d have strongly considered it, though likely eventually said no as I already have a malachite k20 and a deep bleu k25 Retourne. Also, already have a bosphore c18. I don’t love Sellier in larger than the k20 size so I’m waiting until the rest of my collection feels complete before accepting one. I’m almost there but, sigh.


----------



## foxyqt

AnEyefortheBest said:


> Here is a pic of my new B25 Togo with GHW - in just released Cassis- how much i love this bag and color is an understatement.
> 
> It's the perfect understated color yet extra fab and totally works as a neutral.
> View attachment 5575708


Sooo gorgeous!!! Such a gorgeous color! I hope to own something in Cassis someday


----------



## JadeFor3st

acrowcounted said:


> If it were a B25, I’d have taken it in a heartbeat. If it were a k20 or a k25 Retourne, I’d have strongly considered it, though likely eventually said no as I already have a malachite k20 and a deep bleu k25 Retourne. Also, already have a bosphore c18. I don’t love Sellier in larger than the k20 size so I’m waiting until the rest of my collection feels complete before accepting one. I’m almost there but, sigh.



I admire your will-power!


----------



## JadeFor3st

Was offered and took home this Mauve Sylvestre Lucky Daisy Picotin 18 in Swift.
I told myself I wouldn’t get another picotin unless it‘s in barenia. But I couldn’t resist how cute this is!


----------



## Ffun

When I just recovered from Covid this year, my SA offered me this beauty - Kelly 28 retourne in etoupe togo GHW. A wonderful surprise (she didn’t know I got the virus). Now I am in love with Kelly and would like to get 25 and mini… pray for the best


----------



## QuelleFromage

CONA said:


> Hi ~
> I got a offer porosus Matt 25 black
> But ... phw...  lol
> Is it a good combination?‍
> Should I get it?
> Actually I want nlio and ghw!
> Always they don't give what I want!!!!
> Anyways anyone know this price(US dollars)?


Not knowing which bag this is, Birkin or Kelly, hard to give you the price but the pricing thread will give you a good indication on either one. 
Back to topic - got a call for an orange K28 retourné. SA said it was "Orange H" which I thought was rested. Didn't go see it because not interested in this color, so not certain which orange it was (this SA is not mainly a leather SA).


----------



## CONA

QuelleFromage said:


> Not knowing which bag this is, Birkin or Kelly, hard to give you the price but the pricing thread will give you a good indication on either one.
> Back to topic - got a call for an orange K28 retourné. SA said it was "Orange H" which I thought was rested. Didn't go see it because not interested in this color, so not certain which orange it was (this SA is not mainly a leather SA).


Oh no , I forgot mention it  It's my fault .
Sorry 
It was birkin25 porosus Matt black PHW Do you know the price? I couldn't find price ,  and still hold this bag. Should I just let it go?
It's hard to decision


----------



## Poohbeary

Mini K 20 Ostrich PHW in Jaune Citron, all specs are fine except the color , not sure if I want yellow , I politely declined.


----------



## haute okole

Black croc with diamonds b25, lol, no effing way.  Grounds for divorce.


----------



## QuelleFromage

CONA said:


> Oh no , I forgot mention it  It's my fault .
> Sorry
> It was birkin25 porosus Matt black PHW Do you know the price? I couldn't find price ,  and still hold this bag. Should I just let it go?
> It's hard to decision


There is a matte croc B25 listed in the pricing thread from May, at $43,500 USD. Let's get back to topic or these posts will be deleted


----------



## 880

haute okole said:


> Black croc with diamonds b25, lol, no effing way.  Grounds for divorce.


You would totally rock that bag though 

 hope you found amazing RTW


hugs


----------



## Sweet Adelaide

Kelly 25 retourne, togo, etoupe with gold hardware... My first H handbag and hopefully not the last!


----------



## hhyliu

Sweet Adelaide said:


> Kelly 25 retourne, togo, etoupe with gold hardware... My first H handbag and hopefully not the last!


So happy for you, congrats and it's truely a perfect combo


----------



## Livia❤️

My H ‍fairy surprised me with this gorgeous mini lindy touch (gris meyer / gris perle)


----------



## H_newbie

Sweet Adelaide said:


> Kelly 25 retourne, togo, etoupe with gold hardware... My first H handbag and hopefully not the last!


One of my Wishlist bags !


----------



## Caramelus

My H experience has been filled with joy, excitement and surprises. Was recently offered my first QB, a B25 Togo Rouge Grenat SHW. So incredibly happy that I’ve been smiling every day. Love my SA


----------



## loh

Caramelus said:


> My H experience has been filled with joy, excitement and surprises. Was recently offered my first QB, a B25 Togo Rouge Grenat SHW. So incredibly happy that I’ve been smiling every day. Love my SA



Congrats!  Love rouge grenat, such a beautiful color.  Please share a pic!


----------



## carlinha

Livia❤️ said:


> My H ‍fairy surprised me with this gorgeous mini lindy touch (gris meyer / gris perle)
> 
> View attachment 5576689


wow this is gorgeous, can you tell me the price please?  thank you!


----------



## Caramelus

loh said:


> Congrats!  Love rouge grenat, such a beautiful color.  Please share a pic!


Thank you to all the well wishes. Here’s a photo of my new baby …


----------



## foxyqt

Caramelus said:


> Thank you to all the well wishes. Here’s a photo of my new baby …
> 
> View attachment 5576809


Rouge Grenat is the most classy & beautiful Hermès red! Congrats!


----------



## gi201

Caramelus said:


> Thank you to all the well wishes. Here’s a photo of my new baby …
> 
> View attachment 5576809


Absolutely beautiful


----------



## dilipalomino

Gris Meyer with GHW B25- had to say yes!!!


----------



## Caramelus

@loh @foxyqt @gi201 thank you … as well as to all who reacted so warmly

My sincere gratitude to tPF members for sharing their well meaning posts and knowledge. I definitely would’ve tripped many times along the way lol

I am truly humbled by your presence


----------



## ClaphamTulip

Just got offered a Kelly 25 Etoupe PHW at the Sloane Street shop in London )))


----------



## Stephanie_x

ClaphamTulip said:


> Just got offered a Kelly 25 Etoupe PHW at the Sloane Street shop in London )))


Congratulations!!! Pictures plssss


----------



## cindy05

Shiny black croc C24 with phw. I declined.


----------



## pearlgrass

Livia❤️ said:


> My H ‍fairy surprised me with this gorgeous mini lindy touch (gris meyer / gris perle)
> 
> View attachment 5576689


Absolutely GORGEOUS


----------



## shermes

I’ve been offered my first ever QB Kelly 28 Epsom Sellier Noir with GHW - ICONIC! I will post pics when I pick her up


----------



## ClaireAD

ClaireAnneD said:


> K25 - bleu royal  - pass
> K25 - touch anemone - pass
> B30 - touch bamboo - pass
> K25 - bleu sapphire - pass
> K25 - sellier epsom phw mauve sylvestre - Yes!!


----------



## Naynaykilla

ClaireAnneD said:


> View attachment 5577330


Such a beauty!


----------



## shermes

shermes said:


> I’ve been offered my first ever QB Kelly 28 Epsom Sellier Noir with GHW - ICONIC! I will post pics when I pick her up


Here she is in all her glory…


----------



## WingNut

shermes said:


> Here she is in all her glory…
> 
> View attachment 5577444
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577445


Congratulations!!!


----------



## ouicestmoi

Halzan 25 in Bleu Lin, Evercolor leather.


----------



## Naynaykilla

anniek20 said:


> Halzan 25 in Bleu Lin, Evercolor leather.
> 
> View attachment 5577501


Oooo love this color! HalZan is one of my favorite bags


----------



## michelle1109

anniek20 said:


> Halzan 25 in Bleu Lin, Evercolor leather.
> 
> View attachment 5577501


beautiful!


----------



## _gelato_

K28 Gold Togo retourne with PHW - yes!


----------



## Moon_river

Hey everyone! Just got my first QB - Kelly 28 Retourne PHW in Blue Royal, and I am in love! 
Wanted it for so long, can't believe she is finally mine! Colour changes depending on lighting,  H are masters of making chameleon colours!


----------



## Stephanie_x

Moon_river said:


> Hey everyone! Just got my first QB - Kelly 28 Retourne PHW in Blue Royal, and I am in love!
> Wanted it for so long, can't believe she is finally mine! Colour changes depending on lighting,  H are masters of making chameleon colours!
> 
> View attachment 5577710
> View attachment 5577712


Matches your nails colour! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Moon_river

Stephanie_x said:


> Matches your nails colour! Congrats!!!!


Thank you! I didn't plan for that. Wonderfull SA has a sixth sense of what I like!


----------



## sheanabelle

Popped in for a quick minute w/ my boys to "just" p/u a Twilly and my SA had a surprise for me. 
My first Non-Paris QB offer. B35 gold on gold togo. HARD YES.


----------



## asatoasz

sheanabelle said:


> Popped in for a quick minute w/ my boys to "just" p/u a Twilly and my SA had a surprise for me.
> My first Non-Paris QB offer. B35 gold on gold togo. HARD YES.
> 
> View attachment 5577721
> View attachment 5577723


Beautiful classic!!  Congratulations!


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

anniek20 said:


> Halzan 25 in Bleu Lin, Evercolor leather.
> 
> View attachment 5577501


Wow that color on a halzan! Looks amazing!


----------



## TeeCee77

sheanabelle said:


> Popped in for a quick minute w/ my boys to "just" p/u a Twilly and my SA had a surprise for me.
> My first Non-Paris QB offer. B35 gold on gold togo. HARD YES.
> 
> View attachment 5577721
> View attachment 5577723


Stunning!


----------



## Chanelmakeseverythinggood

Mini Kelly gris Meyer phw, epsom - no
Mini Kelly nata ghw, epsom - no
…
Mini Kelly noir ghw, epsom- YES!!!


----------



## 880

Caramelus said:


> Thank you to all the well wishes. Here’s a photo of my new baby …
> 
> View attachment 5576809


@Caramelus, this is so beautiful! I am so happy for you! Wear in the best health and happiness! 
please post more action shots if you are so inclined! I would love to see what you pair it with! Hugs


----------



## ClaireAD

Naynaykilla said:


> Such a beauty!


Thank you!


----------



## ouicestmoi

Goobydoobydoo said:


> Wow that color on a halzan! Looks amazing!



Thank you!


----------



## ouicestmoi

michelle1109 said:


> beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## ouicestmoi

Naynaykilla said:


> Oooo love this color! HalZan is one of my favorite bags



Thank you!


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

Chanelmakeseverythinggood said:


> Mini Kelly gris Meyer phw, epsom - no
> Mini Kelly nata ghw, epsom - no
> …
> Mini Kelly noir ghw, epsom- YES!!!


Oooh I would love to see how the MK looks in gris meyer phw! Did you get photos of them all?


----------



## Chanelmakeseverythinggood

EdgyBagsPlz said:


> Oooh I would love to see how the MK looks in gris meyer phw! Did you get photos of them all?


Hi there! So sorry I don’t have any photos as I declined it before the bag was brought out >.<


----------



## LVinCali

Black mini Evie with GHW or PHW 

Picotin 18 Vert Jade PHW - this one came home with me


----------



## LoveH673

Mini Constance Mauve Sylvestre, RGHW- Yes!


----------



## Ffun

dilipalomino said:


> Gris Meyer with GHW B25- had to say yes!!!


Definitely…. It’s a dream 
congrats


----------



## raradarling

Moon_river said:


> Hey everyone! Just got my first QB - Kelly 28 Retourne PHW in Blue Royal, and I am in love!
> Wanted it for so long, can't believe she is finally mine! Colour changes depending on lighting,  H are masters of making chameleon colours!
> 
> View attachment 5577710
> View attachment 5577712


Amazing!!!


----------



## dilipalomino

Ffun said:


> Definitely…. It’s a dream
> congrats



Thank you, I realized it’s even more stunning in person!


----------



## gi201

B25 Vert Amande Togo Gold Hwd.


----------



## Chanelandco

gi201 said:


> B25 Vert Amande Togo Gold Hwd.
> 
> View attachment 5579845


Love vert amande. Very beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## gi201

Chanelandco said:


> Love vert amande. Very beautiful! Congrats!


Thank you. It wasn’t love at first sight, maybe because I was expecting something in vibrant colors, but I’m glad I brought it home. I really love it now.


----------



## sheanabelle

gi201 said:


> Thank you. It wasn’t love at first sight, maybe because I was expecting something in vibrant colors, but I’m glad I brought it home. I really love it now.


No, you did the right thing, its stunning!!!


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

gi201 said:


> B25 Vert Amande Togo Gold Hwd.
> 
> View attachment 5579845


Dream color!


----------



## Caramelus

gi201 said:


> B25 Vert Amande Togo Gold Hwd.
> 
> View attachment 5579845


Love your bag. My first H bag ever was a K28 Vert Amande from FSH last year. We are cousins!!!


----------



## PrincessSoFear

K25 Sellier, Ostrich, Nata, GHW - Passed
B30 Retourne, Epsom, Gold, GHW - Passed
K25 Retourne, Togo, Etain, GHW - Passed
K25 Sellier, Epsom, Noir, GHW - Passed
B25 Sellier, Epsom, Gold, GHW - YES!!


----------



## Naynaykilla

PrincessSoFear said:


> K25 Sellier, Ostrich, Nata, GHW - Passed
> B30 Retourne, Epsom, Gold, GHW - Passed
> K25 Retourne, Togo, Etain, GHW - Passed
> K25 Sellier, Epsom, Noir, GHW - Passed
> B25 Sellier, Epsom, Gold, GHW - YES!!
> 
> View attachment 5580021
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580022
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580023


What a gorgeous bag!


----------



## WingNut

gi201 said:


> B25 Vert Amande Togo Gold Hwd.
> 
> View attachment 5579845


OMG. That is the perfect green...I love sagey-olivey shades. Congratulations!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Black Kelly Retourne 28 in togo with palladium hw.  YES!!!


----------



## beyoncepadthai

C18 rose sakura phw chèvre mysore - a resounding yes!


----------



## ShadowComet

Mini Bolide in gold gold evercolor leather -YES


----------



## raradarling

ShadowComet said:


> Mini Bolide in gold gold evercolor leather -YES


Twins! I love this combo, total perfection.


----------



## Blingthang

shermes said:


> I’ve been offered my first ever QB Kelly 28 Epsom Sellier Noir with GHW - ICONIC! I will post pics when I pick her up


My dream bag!


----------



## Boho-Angel

A C24 mauve silvestre with rose gold hardware


----------



## yui0610

I had kelly 25 in gold in togo with palladium. The best combo ever! I'm so happy, it's my birthday gift and got this in Paris )))


----------



## mkg3

I’m new to the forum and in search of advice/insight or recent experience in scoring Kelly or Birkin at Geneva or Milan. I will visiting in 2 weeks and thinking it may work overseas as wait at DC store has been 2 long years as off this month. Not losing hope


----------



## Gal4Dior

mkg3 said:


> I’m new to the forum and in search of advice/insight or recent experience in scoring Kelly or Birkin at Geneva or Milan. I will visiting in 2 weeks and thinking it may work overseas as wait at DC store has been 2 long years as off this month. Not losing hope


My understanding is that Kelly and Birkin is next to impossible for non-locals in Milan. There is a long waiting list. As for DC, that is disappointing that you are waiting 2 years. Is the DC store spend as competitive as other locations? At two years I'd give up by now. I really hope you get the bag of your dreams!


----------



## 880

mkg3 said:


> I’m new to the forum and in search of advice/insight or recent experience in scoring Kelly or Birkin at Geneva or Milan. I will visiting in 2 weeks and thinking it may work overseas as wait at DC store has been 2 long years as off this month. Not losing hope


I was in Milan last September, and it was next to impossible as a tourist to even get help with RTW. The store was packed and they were super busy helping locals. There was beautiful eye candy marked for display only. I have gotten the feeling through my visits to various H boutiques around the world that the stock situation is tight enough where they really prefer to work with locals. The one exception being paris lottery. JMO though.
in the H shopping subforum, there are separate threads for h milan and I think for Switzerland. You could check there.
click on this link:





						Rome and Milan
					

Just went to the Milan Store and it’s gorgeous. Plenty of bags on display and not for purchase.BKC”s. No appt is necessary, but all the SA’s were busy with other people. For bags you can only shop with the SA’s in the Leather Dept. More than 10 people were waiting around for a SA. Decided to...




					forum.purseblog.com
				








						Hermes switzerland
					

Hello everybody.  I visited the H store in Zurich yesterday. I had a very nice SA, she put my name down for a B 30 PHW.  She even went back to check if they had one (which I heard was very special) because this was the first time I've ever been to a H store.  I was sooo nervos. Too bad they had...




					forum.purseblog.com
				








						Hermes Washington D.C.
					

Thanks for the clarification. Based on lolawhisp's note, I was wondering if this boutique does more reservations than others - as in, we know there's a noir GP30 with PHW coming (in unknown months), and since you asked for it, we'll reserve it specifically for you and call you when it's here...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## skinnyepicurean

Boho-Angel said:


> A C24 mauve silvestre with rose gold hardware


wow picture pls!!


----------



## FashionHuntress

Birkin 25 GHW Barenia Fauve Faubourg from FSH store WITHOUT an appt!!! ❤️.  Of course I took it!


----------



## missBV

FashionHuntress said:


> Birkin 25 GHW Barenia Fauve Faubourg from FSH store WITHOUT an appt!!! ❤️.  Of course I took it!



Wow, how did you do that? that's my dream bag!  Pls share in Hermes in Paris thread.


----------



## FashionHuntress

missBV said:


> Wow, how did you do that? that's my dream bag!  Pls share in Hermes in Paris thread.


I will….  Let me find and I’ll tell my story there.


----------



## juejue

FashionHuntress said:


> I will….  Let me find and I’ll tell my story there.


This also my dream bag and would to know your story. Congrats!


----------



## FashionHuntress

juejue said:


> This also my dream bag and would to know your story. Congrats!


I posted the story on the Paris thread.


----------



## gi201

WingNut said:


> OMG. That is the perfect green...I love sagey-olivey shades. Congratulations!


Thank you.
In person it doesn’t really have a sage undertone. It’s really more of a grey with a tiny light oilve undertone


----------



## aisham

At FSH 2 weeks ago :

-Birkin 25 Toile H Biscuit Swift / Ecru-Beige canvas PHW - YES !!!
- Mini Lendy trench clemence with canvas strap GHW- YES
- Mini Eve cuivre clemence with canvas strap GHW - YES


----------



## sheanabelle

aisham said:


> At FSH 2 weeks ago :
> 
> -Birkin 25 Toile H Biscuit Swift / Ecru-Beige canvas PHW - YES !!!
> - Mini Lendy trench clemence with canvas strap GHW- YES
> - Mini Eve cuivre clemence with canvas strap GHW - YES
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582671
> View attachment 5582672
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582673


Wow All fabulous but that EVIE has my heart!


----------



## rachrach1017

sheanabelle said:


> Wow All fabulous but that EVIE has my heart!


OMGGGG… Birkin 25 Toile H Biscuit Swift ….. I’m drooling over it.. ❤️❤️


----------



## GabrielleS

aisham said:


> At FSH 2 weeks ago :
> 
> -Birkin 25 Toile H Biscuit Swift / Ecru-Beige canvas PHW - YES !!!
> - Mini Lendy trench clemence with canvas strap GHW- YES
> - Mini Eve cuivre clemence with canvas strap GHW - YES
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582671
> View attachment 5582672
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582673


Amazing. The toile birkin is spectacular


----------



## H_newbie

aisham said:


> At FSH 2 weeks ago :
> 
> -Birkin 25 Toile H Biscuit Swift / Ecru-Beige canvas PHW - YES !!!
> - Mini Lendy trench clemence with canvas strap GHW- YES
> - Mini Eve cuivre clemence with canvas strap GHW - YES


Whoa I must admit I was not attracted to Toile or PHW before this but this bag changed my mind. Congrats !


----------



## Book Worm

aisham said:


> At FSH 2 weeks ago :
> 
> -Birkin 25 Toile H Biscuit Swift / Ecru-Beige canvas PHW - YES !!!
> - Mini Lendy trench clemence with canvas strap GHW- YES
> - Mini Eve cuivre clemence with canvas strap GHW - YES
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582671
> View attachment 5582672
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582673


+1 for the b30! Beautiful


----------



## haute okole

I was offered a crazy expensive diamond exotic and declined to preserve my marital status.  When my SA told me the bag would cost $325k, I said “Oh, hell no!” and literally guffawed because that violates my age rule, nothing more expensive than my age.  Anyway, he offered me 4 other exotics that he wants me to see.  I initially wanted to see a MattE Croc Birkin 25, GHW.  However, he also offered 2 Kellys: 25 & 28, black and blue shiny PHW, and a shiny black Birkin 25, phw.  I told him I wanted a neutral color for my first exotic.  I have been hemming and hawing and told him I no longer trust my judgment and am letting him decide because I cannot!  What would you pick?  I am so so so lucky!  I have never, ever had a wish list.  Note to all those waiting, be patient and kind, and you would be surprised what good fortune comes your way.

I will take pictures tomorrow of what I ultimately come home with, but I hope to hear from you before my appointment.


----------



## loh

haute okole said:


> I was offered a crazy expensive diamond exotic and declined to preserve my marital status.  When my SA told me the bag would cost $325k, I said “Oh, hell no!” and literally guffawed because that violates my age rule, nothing more expensive than my age.  Anyway, he offered me 4 other exotics that he wants me to see.  I initially wanted to see a MattE Croc Birkin 25, GHW.  However, he also offered 2 Kellys: 25 & 28, black and blue shiny PHW, and a shiny black Birkin 25, phw.  I told him I wanted a neutral color for my first exotic.  I have been hemming and hawing and told him I no longer trust my judgment and am letting him decide because I cannot!  What would you pick?  I am so so so lucky!  I have never, ever had a wish list.  Note to all those waiting, be patient and kind, and you would be surprised what good fortune comes your way.
> 
> I will take pictures tomorrow of what I ultimately come home with, but I hope to hear from you before my appointment.



Oooo, such great offers, congrats! Is the B25 matte with ghw in black?  If so, that would be my first choice.  Then the K25 shiny black or the B25 black shiny.   Either way, I'm sure what you choose will be beautiful.   Can't wait to see pics!

Btw, love your "age rule."   Maybe I should start practicing that too.


----------



## showgratitude

haute okole said:


> I was offered a crazy expensive diamond exotic and declined to preserve my marital status.  When my SA told me the bag would cost $325k, I said “Oh, hell no!” and literally guffawed because that violates my age rule, nothing more expensive than my age.  Anyway, he offered me 4 other exotics that he wants me to see.  I initially wanted to see a MattE Croc Birkin 25, GHW.  However, he also offered 2 Kellys: 25 & 28, black and blue shiny PHW, and a shiny black Birkin 25, phw.  I told him I wanted a neutral color for my first exotic.  I have been hemming and hawing and told him I no longer trust my judgment and am letting him decide because I cannot!  What would you pick?  I am so so so lucky!  I have never, ever had a wish list.  Note to all those waiting, be patient and kind, and you would be surprised what good fortune comes your way.
> 
> I will take pictures tomorrow of what I ultimately come home with, but I hope to hear from you before my appointment.


Wow! They are all lovely but I think the Matt Croc Birkin 25 in GHW is extra-special! Go for what your heart truly desires.


----------



## GabrielleS

haute okole said:


> I was offered a crazy expensive diamond exotic and declined to preserve my marital status.  When my SA told me the bag would cost $325k, I said “Oh, hell no!” and literally guffawed because that violates my age rule, nothing more expensive than my age.  Anyway, he offered me 4 other exotics that he wants me to see.  I initially wanted to see a MattE Croc Birkin 25, GHW.  However, he also offered 2 Kellys: 25 & 28, black and blue shiny PHW, and a shiny black Birkin 25, phw.  I told him I wanted a neutral color for my first exotic.  I have been hemming and hawing and told him I no longer trust my judgment and am letting him decide because I cannot!  What would you pick?  I am so so so lucky!  I have never, ever had a wish list.  Note to all those waiting, be patient and kind, and you would be surprised what good fortune comes your way.
> 
> I will take pictures tomorrow of what I ultimately come home with, but I hope to hear from you before my   Between birkin and Kelly, I would go for the 28 Kelly or 30 birkin. I would never use a 25 in either bag. If the colour wants your liking or if you prefer matte then wait.  If H is offering you a diamond emcrusted ang, you can hike out for what you want.





haute okole said:


> I was offered a crazy expensive diamond exotic and declined to preserve my marital status.  When my SA told me the bag would cost $325k, I said “Oh, hell no!” and literally guffawed because that violates my age rule, nothing more expensive than my age.  Anyway, he offered me 4 other exotics that he wants me to see.  I initially wanted to see a MattE Croc Birkin 25, GHW.  However, he also offered 2 Kellys: 25 & 28, black and blue shiny PHW, and a shiny black Birkin 25, phw.  I told him I wanted a neutral color for my first exotic.  I have been hemming and hawing and told him I no longer trust my judgment and am letting him decide because I cannot!  What would you pick?  I am so so so lucky!  I have never, ever had a wish list.  Note to all those waiting, be patient and kind, and you would be surprised what good fortune comes your way.
> 
> I will take pictures tomorrow of what I ultimately come home with, but I hope to hear from you before my appointment.


I would wait for what you want. A 25 wouldn’t  work for me and I prefer matte to shiny. It’s a special bag. Get what makes your heart sing and if it’s not offered now wait for it.


----------



## haute okole

GabrielleS said:


> I would wait for what you want. A 25 wouldn’t  work for me and I prefer matte to shiny. It’s a special bag. Get what makes your heart sing and if it’s not offered now wait for it.


My kids are also telling me to go for the matte bag and of course, they are all for the 25.  I am a B30 kinda girl.  I will see. I always buy with my girls in mind too.  The 25 is little, but I am only 5’2”, and it may work.  Thank you for your feedback. You too @showgratitude and @loh!  So so appreciative for your input.


----------



## corgimom11

haute okole said:


> My kids are also telling me to go for the matte bag and of course, they are all for the 25.  I am a B30 kinda girl.  I will see. I always buy with my girls in mind too.  The 25 is little, but I am only 5’2”, and it may work.  Thank you for your feedback. You too @showgratitude and @loh!  So so appreciative for your input.



I think it ultimately depends on how you would look to use the bag. I have 3 exotic bags -- 2 of the 3 are considered evening bags to me (the ombre c18 and my shiny alligator mini K). I personally still pine for a matte bag because I think it still can work really well to lift up an outfit in daytime, but still can transition to evening fairly well. the 25 size is really versatile in that sense, can't imagine carrying a B30/K28 and transitioning it to an evening event but that's just me. I am of a similar height, and my 25s are my most used bags.


----------



## haute okole

Wow!  Matte seems like a forerunner.  @Senbei suggested that one too. Thank you so much for responding @corgimom11 !


----------



## Book Worm

haute okole said:


> Wow!  Matte seems like a forerunner.  @Senbei suggested that one too. Thank you so much for responding @corgimom11 !


+1 for the matte b25!


----------



## haute okole

Book Worm said:


> +1 for the matte b25!


Thank you @Book Worm!  Oh, I have been scrolling the internet for pictures and the matte bags in black don’t photograph as glam and gorgeous and their shiny cohorts and I began to second guess my initial instinct of going with a matte bag.  I already have a K28 Black epsom sellier PHW and a B35 noir Togo ghw.  I wear TONS of black in my day and night life and I asked for either and white or black croc.  Oh, I feel silly at how excited I am, I am so sorry.

Anyway, I guess the cat is out of the bag, Beverly Hills received a shipment of exotics earlier this week.


----------



## Ladybaga

haute okole said:


> Wow!  Matte seems like a forerunner.  @Senbei suggested that one too. Thank you so much for responding @corgimom11 !


yes, matte is what I would choose.  I prefer matte over shiny in bags.


----------



## Balletflatsboutique

My first quota bag, I had to say yes. Kelly 25 sellier gold


----------



## TankerToad

haute okole said:


> Wow!  Matte seems like a forerunner.  @Senbei suggested that one too. Thank you so much for responding @corgimom11 !


Matte!!
They say matte gets shiny over time and shiny can turn more matte over time 
Matte is just so elegant — 
You’ll have to see what takes your breathe away … then you will know


----------



## Book Worm

haute okole said:


> Thank you @Book Worm!  Oh, I have been scrolling the internet for pictures and the matte bags in black don’t photograph as glam and gorgeous and their shiny cohorts and I began to second guess my initial instinct of going with a matte bag.  I already have a K28 Black epsom sellier PHW and a B35 noir Togo ghw.  I wear TONS of black in my day and night life and I asked for either and white or black croc.  Oh, I feel silly at how *excited* I am, I am so sorry.
> 
> Anyway, I guess the cat is out of the bag, Beverly Hills received a shipment of exotics earlier this week.


Haha I love it and I love that you're sharing it with us so we can be part of your excitement. 
Can't wait to see what you ultimately decide to go with


----------



## WingNut

haute okole said:


> Thank you @Book Worm!  Oh, I have been scrolling the internet for pictures and the matte bags in black don’t photograph as glam and gorgeous and their shiny cohorts and I began to second guess my initial instinct of going with a matte bag.  I already have a K28 Black epsom sellier PHW and a B35 noir Togo ghw.  I wear TONS of black in my day and night life and I asked for either and white or black croc.  Oh, I feel silly at how excited I am, I am so sorry.
> 
> Anyway, I guess the cat is out of the bag, Beverly Hills received a shipment of exotics earlier this week.


I'm so excited for you for this opportunity! Def go for the matte. It's so so rich, yet still in an elegant, understated way. It's also, from what I've heard, more resilient than shiny. In a 25, if you think it looks proportionate, it could transition nicely from day to evening. Since you get a lot of use out of black bags, this is perfect, even better since it isn't redundant with what you have. The K28 in epsom is your rainy day option, and the B35 togo a bigger workhorse. There is room for this!

I'm 5'9" and if I were offered the B25 noir matte with GHW I would buy it so fast my CC would be smokin!


----------



## Cool Gal

+1 for Matte B25 as well! I can't wait to see it  @haute okole


----------



## JavaJo

haute okole said:


> I was offered a crazy expensive diamond exotic and declined to preserve my marital status.  When my SA told me the bag would cost $325k, I said “Oh, hell no!” and literally guffawed because that violates my age rule, nothing more expensive than my age.  Anyway, he offered me 4 other exotics that he wants me to see.  I initially wanted to see a MattE Croc Birkin 25, GHW.  However, he also offered 2 Kellys: 25 & 28, black and blue shiny PHW, and a shiny black Birkin 25, phw.  I told him I wanted a neutral color for my first exotic.  I have been hemming and hawing and told him I no longer trust my judgment and am letting him decide because I cannot!  What would you pick?  I am so so so lucky!  I have never, ever had a wish list.  Note to all those waiting, be patient and kind, and you would be surprised what good fortune comes your way.
> 
> I will take pictures tomorrow of what I ultimately come home with, but I hope to hear from you before my appointment.


Ooooo la la!!!! This is very, very juicy and very excited for you… +1 for B25

I rarely look into this thread because lately I find people just “mouthing off” bag offers and not really following through with pics…. and I’m glad I checked in today!!!  I am certainly looking forward to seeing what you come home with!  Good luck!


----------



## GabrielleS

haute okole said:


> Thank you @Book Worm!  Oh, I have been scrolling the internet for pictures and the matte bags in black don’t photograph as glam and gorgeous and their shiny cohorts and I began to second guess my initial instinct of going with a matte bag.  I already have a K28 Black epsom sellier PHW and a B35 noir Togo ghw.  I wear TONS of black in my day and night life and I asked for either and white or black croc.  Oh, I feel silly at how excited I am, I am so sorry.
> 
> Anyway, I guess the cat is out of the bag, Beverly Hills received a shipment of exotics earlier this week.


Can’t wait to see what you chose!


----------



## haute okole

I cried!  The Matte Black B25 purse was in a shrink wrap and my SA said he also said he had a beautiful one in a deep green.  He said that before he opens the shrink wrap, would I prefer the green one, because I don’t have a green purse yet.   OMG! the box was sitting there taunting me.  I said, that this was my first exotic so it should be Black.


----------



## steph.m

B30 Beton touch PHW - wasn’t expecting this at all and I love it


----------



## Book Worm

steph.m said:


> B30 Beton touch PHW - wasn’t expecting this at all and I love it
> 
> View attachment 5583353


Beautiful!


----------



## 880

aisham said:


> At FSH 2 weeks ago
> 
> -Birkin 25 Toile H Biscuit Swift / Ecru-Beige canvas PHW - YES !!!
> - Mini Lendy trench clemence with canvas strap GHW- YES
> - Mini Eve cuivre clemence with canvas strap GHW - YES
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582671
> View attachment 5582672
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582673


How stunning! I adore toile! I am so happy for you! Hugs


----------



## 880

haute okole said:


> I was offered a crazy expensive diamond exotic and declined to preserve my marital status.  When my SA told me the bag would cost $325k, I said “Oh, hell no!” and literally guffawed because that violates my age rule, nothing more expensive than my age.  Anyway, he offered me 4 other exotics that he wants me to see.  I initially wanted to see a MattE Croc Birkin 25, GHW.  However, he also offered 2 Kellys: 25 & 28, black and blue shiny PHW, and a shiny black Birkin 25, phw.  I told him I wanted a neutral color for my first exotic.  I have been hemming and hawing and told him I no longer trust my judgment and am letting him decide because I cannot!  What would you pick?  I am so so so lucky!  I have never, ever had a wish list.  Note to all those waiting, be patient and kind, and you would be surprised what good fortune comes your way.
> 
> I will take pictures tomorrow of what I ultimately come home with, but I hope to hear from you before my appointment.


OMG, im so excited for you. . ..i need to scroll back immediately 
MATTE BLACK EXOTIC B25 is perfect for you! You will rock this! Cannot wait     
love the age rule lol


----------



## mauihappyplace

Book Worm said:


> +1 for the matte b25!


Matte 25 one of my dream bags… hope you get it


----------



## mauihappyplace

steph.m said:


> B30 Beton touch PHW - wasn’t expecting this at all and I love it
> 
> View attachment 5583353


I normally don’t like touch but this perfect!


----------



## mauihappyplace

WingNut said:


> I'm so excited for you for this opportunity! Def go for the matte. It's so so rich, yet still in an elegant, understated way. It's also, from what I've heard, more resilient than shiny. In a 25, if you think it looks proportionate, it could transition nicely from day to evening. Since you get a lot of use out of black bags, this is perfect, even better since it isn't redundant with what you have. The K28 in epsom is your rainy day option, and the B35 togo a bigger workhorse. There is room for this!
> 
> I'm 5'9" and if I were offered the B25 noir matte with GHW I would buy it so fast my CC would be smokin!


I am 4’9 and my CC would also be smoking


----------



## Poohbeary

steph.m said:


> B30 Beton touch PHW - wasn’t expecting this at all and I love it
> 
> View attachment 5583353


I just received the same offer


----------



## haute okole

880 said:


> OMG, im so excited for you. . ..i need to scroll back immediately
> MATTE BLACK EXOTIC B25 is perfect for you! You will rock this! Cannot wait
> love the age rule lol


OMG!  You know how excitable I can get!  I started posting about it when I was out to dinner with my girls and they told me I was breaking ANOTHER of my rules of no texting at the dinner table!  Anyway, I am in the little room with my girls and my beloved SA starts to open the shrink wrap and then stops.  He says before he opens this Matte Black B25, am I sure I don’t want the deep green matte B25?  My head almost exploded at the possibilities. My daughter said, Oh, I want to see the green one!  Lol!  My SA then looked at me and said, I’d rather open only one box.  I looked at my daughter and said, There is always next season and told my SA I want the black one.  At first, I kept my composure.  Then as I started to look over it, I started to well up.  My younger daughter then started taking video of me acting a fool.  Kids always ruin the moment.  Here’s a couple of pictures taken in my 17 year old daughter’s room.


----------



## haute okole

mauihappyplace said:


> I am 4’9 and my CC would also be smoking


My card spontaneously combusted.  It is over.


----------



## skinnyepicurean

Picture after I took her home ◡̈


----------



## Naynaykilla

skinnyepicurean said:


> Picture after I took her home ◡̈
> 
> View attachment 5583462


Gorgeous


----------



## Naynaykilla

haute okole said:


> OMG!  You know how excitable I can get!  I started posting about it when I was out to dinner with my girls and they told me I was breaking ANOTHER of my rules of no texting at the dinner table!  Anyway, I am in the little room with my girls and my beloved SA starts to open the shrink wrap and then stops.  He says before he opens this Matte Black B25, am I sure I don’t want the deep green matte B25?  My head almost exploded at the possibilities. My daughter said, Oh, I want to see the green one!  Lol!  My SA then looked at me and said, I’d rather open only one box.  I looked at my daughter and said, There is always next season and told my SA I want the black one.  At first, I kept my composure.  Then as I started to look over it, I started to well up.  My younger daughter then started taking video of me acting a fool.  Kids always ruin the moment.  Here’s a couple of pictures taken in my 17 year old daughter’s room.
> 
> View attachment 5583415
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583416
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583417


Stunning simply stunning


----------



## shermes

steph.m said:


> B30 Beton touch PHW - wasn’t expecting this at all and I love it
> 
> View attachment 5583353


Omg to die for congratulations!


----------



## allanrvj

haute okole said:


> OMG!  You know how excitable I can get!  I started posting about it when I was out to dinner with my girls and they told me I was breaking ANOTHER of my rules of no texting at the dinner table!  Anyway, I am in the little room with my girls and my beloved SA starts to open the shrink wrap and then stops.  He says before he opens this Matte Black B25, am I sure I don’t want the deep green matte B25?  My head almost exploded at the possibilities. My daughter said, Oh, I want to see the green one!  Lol!  My SA then looked at me and said, I’d rather open only one box.  I looked at my daughter and said, There is always next season and told my SA I want the black one.  At first, I kept my composure.  Then as I started to look over it, I started to well up.  My younger daughter then started taking video of me acting a fool.  Kids always ruin the moment.  Here’s a couple of pictures taken in my 17 year old daughter’s room.
> 
> View attachment 5583415
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583416
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583417


what a beauty!


----------



## Moon_river

steph.m said:


> B30 Beton touch PHW - wasn’t expecting this at all and I love it
> 
> View attachment 5583353


congratulations! Beton is beautiful, definitely adding it to my neutral wish list. And croc touch makes it extra special!


----------



## Moon_river

haute okole said:


> OMG!  You know how excitable I can get!  I started posting about it when I was out to dinner with my girls and they told me I was breaking ANOTHER of my rules of no texting at the dinner table!  Anyway, I am in the little room with my girls and my beloved SA starts to open the shrink wrap and then stops.  He says before he opens this Matte Black B25, am I sure I don’t want the deep green matte B25?  My head almost exploded at the possibilities. My daughter said, Oh, I want to see the green one!  Lol!  My SA then looked at me and said, I’d rather open only one box.  I looked at my daughter and said, There is always next season and told my SA I want the black one.  At first, I kept my composure.  Then as I started to look over it, I started to well up.  My younger daughter then started taking video of me acting a fool.  Kids always ruin the moment.  Here’s a couple of pictures taken in my 17 year old daughter’s room.
> 
> View attachment 5583415


SHE IS PERFECT! Enjoy taking her out!

P.S. your dog is so cute, think s/he approves the choice


----------



## WingNut

haute okole said:


> OMG!  You know how excitable I can get!  I started posting about it when I was out to dinner with my girls and they told me I was breaking ANOTHER of my rules of no texting at the dinner table!  Anyway, I am in the little room with my girls and my beloved SA starts to open the shrink wrap and then stops.  He says before he opens this Matte Black B25, am I sure I don’t want the deep green matte B25?  My head almost exploded at the possibilities. My daughter said, Oh, I want to see the green one!  Lol!  My SA then looked at me and said, I’d rather open only one box.  I looked at my daughter and said, There is always next season and told my SA I want the black one.  At first, I kept my composure.  Then as I started to look over it, I started to well up.  My younger daughter then started taking video of me acting a fool.  Kids always ruin the moment.  Here’s a couple of pictures taken in my 17 year old daughter’s room.
> 
> View attachment 5583415
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583416
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583417


Congratulations!!! And look how proud your Frenchie is to be part of the action!!!


----------



## JavaJo

haute okole said:


> OMG!  You know how excitable I can get!  I started posting about it when I was out to dinner with my girls and they told me I was breaking ANOTHER of my rules of no texting at the dinner table!  Anyway, I am in the little room with my girls and my beloved SA starts to open the shrink wrap and then stops.  He says before he opens this Matte Black B25, am I sure I don’t want the deep green matte B25?  My head almost exploded at the possibilities. My daughter said, Oh, I want to see the green one!  Lol!  My SA then looked at me and said, I’d rather open only one box.  I looked at my daughter and said, There is always next season and told my SA I want the black one.  At first, I kept my composure.  Then as I started to look over it, I started to well up.  My younger daughter then started taking video of me acting a fool.  Kids always ruin the moment.  Here’s a couple of pictures taken in my 17 year old daughter’s room.
> 
> View attachment 5583415
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583416
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583417


WOW!!!!!  What a stunner she is!!!!  Thanks for taking us through this experience!  I am welling up with you   Congrats!


----------



## loh

haute okole said:


> OMG!  You know how excitable I can get!  I started posting about it when I was out to dinner with my girls and they told me I was breaking ANOTHER of my rules of no texting at the dinner table!  Anyway, I am in the little room with my girls and my beloved SA starts to open the shrink wrap and then stops.  He says before he opens this Matte Black B25, am I sure I don’t want the deep green matte B25?  My head almost exploded at the possibilities. My daughter said, Oh, I want to see the green one!  Lol!  My SA then looked at me and said, I’d rather open only one box.  I looked at my daughter and said, There is always next season and told my SA I want the black one.  At first, I kept my composure.  Then as I started to look over it, I started to well up.  My younger daughter then started taking video of me acting a fool.  Kids always ruin the moment.  Here’s a couple of pictures taken in my 17 year old daughter’s room.
> 
> View attachment 5583415
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583416
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583417




Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!  Congrats!  Looking forward to seeing action shots!


----------



## pinksandblues

mauihappyplace said:


> I normally don’t like touch but thisB30 Beton touch PHW - wasn’t expecting this at all and I love it





steph.m said:


> View attachment 5583353


Wow! This is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Book Worm

haute okole said:


> OMG!  You know how excitable I can get!  I started posting about it when I was out to dinner with my girls and they told me I was breaking ANOTHER of my rules of no texting at the dinner table!  Anyway, I am in the little room with my girls and my beloved SA starts to open the shrink wrap and then stops.  He says before he opens this Matte Black B25, am I sure I don’t want the deep green matte B25?  My head almost exploded at the possibilities. My daughter said, Oh, I want to see the green one!  Lol!  My SA then looked at me and said, I’d rather open only one box.  I looked at my daughter and said, There is always next season and told my SA I want the black one.  At first, I kept my composure.  Then as I started to look over it, I started to well up.  My younger daughter then started taking video of me acting a fool.  Kids always ruin the moment.  Here’s a couple of pictures taken in my 17 year old daughter’s room.
> 
> View attachment 5583415
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583416
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583417


How exciting! It’s a gorgeous bag…. 
Enjoy it


----------



## Boho-Angel

skinnyepicurean said:


> wow picture pls!!



She came with a mini matching mirror


----------



## 880

haute okole said:


> OMG!  You know how excitable I can get!  I started posting about it when I was out to dinner with my girls and they told me I was breaking ANOTHER of my rules of no texting at the dinner table!  Anyway, I am in the little room with my girls and my beloved SA starts to open the shrink wrap and then stops.  He says before he opens this Matte Black B25, am I sure I don’t want the deep green matte B25?  My head almost exploded at the possibilities. My daughter said, Oh, I want to see the green one!  Lol!  My SA then looked at me and said, I’d rather open only one box.  I looked at my daughter and said, There is always next season and told my SA I want the black one.  At first, I kept my composure.  Then as I started to look over it, I started to well up.  My younger daughter then started taking video of me acting a fool.  Kids always ruin the moment.  Here’s a couple of pictures taken in my 17 year old daughter’s room.
> 
> View attachment 5583415
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583416
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583417


OMG! Glorious! So thrilled! This is perfect for you! hugs


----------



## Hessasuhailbh

During my latest trip to Europe I was able to score my beautiful B30 Beton touch .

 My wishlist was outdated due to my SA transferring and unfortunately non of the SA’s I met since he moved were updating it despite my multiple visits and mentioning exactly what I wanted.

This was a surprise for me as I always wanted a touch birkin in black and rose gold, and an almost white B or K  (Craie/Beton) I guess destiny made it all come at once in this perfect form !


----------



## TankerToad

haute okole said:


> OMG!  You know how excitable I can get!  I started posting about it when I was out to dinner with my girls and they told me I was breaking ANOTHER of my rules of no texting at the dinner table!  Anyway, I am in the little room with my girls and my beloved SA starts to open the shrink wrap and then stops.  He says before he opens this Matte Black B25, am I sure I don’t want the deep green matte B25?  My head almost exploded at the possibilities. My daughter said, Oh, I want to see the green one!  Lol!  My SA then looked at me and said, I’d rather open only one box.  I looked at my daughter and said, There is always next season and told my SA I want the black one.  At first, I kept my composure.  Then as I started to look over it, I started to well up.  My younger daughter then started taking video of me acting a fool.  Kids always ruin the moment.  Here’s a couple of pictures taken in my 17 year old daughter’s room.
> 
> View attachment 5583415
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583416
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583417


Absolutely classic ! A forever bag ❤️


----------



## celebrationfl

Congrats to all the beautiful new bags and their happy owners. It’s so much fun to see what you share. 
Let me introduce my first Kelly 28 bleu lin evercolor. I finally decided to go for it and now I am so happy 
I found another strap to wear it crossbody while I’m waiting for the longer bleu lin I ordered at my store (+- 6 months).


----------



## Senbei

It is perfection! I’m so happy for you and I can picture all of it going down in my head. Many congratulations! Condolences to your credit card. 


haute okole said:


> OMG!  You know how excitable I can get!  I started posting about it when I was out to dinner with my girls and they told me I was breaking ANOTHER of my rules of no texting at the dinner table!  Anyway, I am in the little room with my girls and my beloved SA starts to open the shrink wrap and then stops.  He says before he opens this Matte Black B25, am I sure I don’t want the deep green matte B25?  My head almost exploded at the possibilities. My daughter said, Oh, I want to see the green one!  Lol!  My SA then looked at me and said, I’d rather open only one box.  I looked at my daughter and said, There is always next season and told my SA I want the black one.  At first, I kept my composure.  Then as I started to look over it, I started to well up.  My younger daughter then started taking video of me acting a fool.  Kids always ruin the moment.  Here’s a couple of pictures taken in my 17 year old daughter’s room.
> 
> View attachment 5583415
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583416
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583417


----------



## yui0610

I was so lucky to get this exact size and color I want. It's kelly 25 in togo absolutely beautiful, got this few days ago in Paris at Gorge V. The SA is very lovely, it's my birthday and she made my day.


----------



## Ladybaga

haute okole said:


> OMG!  You know how excitable I can get!  I started posting about it when I was out to dinner with my girls and they told me I was breaking ANOTHER of my rules of no texting at the dinner table!  Anyway, I am in the little room with my girls and my beloved SA starts to open the shrink wrap and then stops.  He says before he opens this Matte Black B25, am I sure I don’t want the deep green matte B25?  My head almost exploded at the possibilities. My daughter said, Oh, I want to see the green one!  Lol!  My SA then looked at me and said, I’d rather open only one box.  I looked at my daughter and said, There is always next season and told my SA I want the black one.  At first, I kept my composure.  Then as I started to look over it, I started to well up.  My younger daughter then started taking video of me acting a fool.  Kids always ruin the moment.  Here’s a couple of pictures taken in my 17 year old daughter’s room.
> 
> View attachment 5583415
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583416
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583417


DREAMY! This is a masterpiece.  Congratulations!!


----------



## Peony822

Balletflatsboutique said:


> My first quota bag, I had to say yes. Kelly 25 sellier gold
> 
> View attachment 5582810


Gah this is my dream bag! Congrats!!!


----------



## tmk_fr

May:
Evelyne PM Gris Moyen in Felt - pass
Evelyne PM Vert Jade in Clemence - YES
August:
C18 Gris Meyer in Epsom with RGHW - YES


----------



## Tina_Bina

B30 sellier Vert de gris. Compared it to my b25


----------



## fashiongodess*

celebrationfl said:


> Congrats to all the beautiful new bags and their happy owners. It’s so much fun to see what you share.
> Let me introduce my first Kelly 28 bleu lin evercolor. I finally decided to go for it and now I am so happy
> I found another strap to wear it crossbody while I’m waiting for the longer bleu lin I ordered at my store (+- 6 months).
> 
> View attachment 5584582


Congrats! this looks like the perfect kind of grey that i would want (cant decide out of multiple grey options  )


----------



## JadeFor3st

haute okole said:


> OMG!  You know how excitable I can get!  I started posting about it when I was out to dinner with my girls and they told me I was breaking ANOTHER of my rules of no texting at the dinner table!  Anyway, I am in the little room with my girls and my beloved SA starts to open the shrink wrap and then stops.  He says before he opens this Matte Black B25, am I sure I don’t want the deep green matte B25?  My head almost exploded at the possibilities. My daughter said, Oh, I want to see the green one!  Lol!  My SA then looked at me and said, I’d rather open only one box.  I looked at my daughter and said, There is always next season and told my SA I want the black one.  At first, I kept my composure.  Then as I started to look over it, I started to well up.  My younger daughter then started taking video of me acting a fool.  Kids always ruin the moment.  Here’s a couple of pictures taken in my 17 year old daughter’s room.
> 
> View attachment 5583415
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583416
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583417



Congratulations! It’s absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Fixxi

Ok... not as exciting as the coveted BKCs, but I've been asking for one in practically any color since April of this year, and SA was able to save one for me!

Evelyne tpm - noir with GHW. YEEESSSSSS.


----------



## 880

haute okole said:


> OMG!  You know how excitable I can get!  I started posting about it when I was out to dinner with my girls and they told me I was breaking ANOTHER of my rules of no texting at the dinner table!  Anyway, I am in the little room with my girls and my beloved SA starts to open the shrink wrap and then stops.  He says before he opens this Matte Black B25, am I sure I don’t want the deep green matte B25?  My head almost exploded at the possibilities. My daughter said, Oh, I want to see the green one!  Lol!  My SA then looked at me and said, I’d rather open only one box.  I looked at my daughter and said, There is always next season and told my SA I want the black one.  At first, I kept my composure.  Then as I started to look over it, I started to well up.  My younger daughter then started taking video of me acting a fool.  Kids always ruin the moment.  Here’s a couple of pictures taken in my 17 year old daughter’s room.
> 
> View attachment 5583415
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583416
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583417


Came back to see the expression on your adorable fur babie’s face and of course the stunning MATTE B25
cannot wait to see you rock this bag   

@Fixxi , the tpm is one of my most used favorite bags! Enjoy in the best health and happiness


----------



## 880

yui0610 said:


> I was so lucky to get this exact size and color I want. It's kelly 25 in togo absolutely beautiful, got this few days ago in Paris at Gorge V. The SA is very lovely, it's my birthday and she made my day.
> 
> View attachment 5584885
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584886


Happy birthday! i hope you wear this beauty in the best health and happiness!

 I hope you post your story in the Paris thread too 





						Paris trip for Hermes
					

Please try to stay on topic. I realise because of the complexity of some of the posts members may veer off but in answer do not 'go there'.  For info and questions on US customs please post on the thread below: post...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Mishyummie

After over a year of waiting. My offer! Kelly 28 blue Lin with ghw. Now I can enjoy my Vegas vacation without holding my breath lol


----------



## Ethengdurst

K25 Sellier Nata with phw - yes


----------



## shermes

Ethengdurst said:


> K25 Sellier Nata with phw - yes


Congrats! Would love to see pics of this combo!


----------



## 880

Mishyummie said:


> After over a year of waiting. My offer! Kelly 28 blue Lin with ghw. Now I can enjoy my Vegas vacation without holding my breath lol
> 
> View attachment 5586737
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586738


Congrats! This is one of my favorite colors! You look beautiful, but wow, your SHOES


----------



## _kiki119_

Mishyummie said:


> After over a year of waiting. My offer! Kelly 28 blue Lin with ghw. Now I can enjoy my Vegas vacation without holding my breath lol
> 
> View attachment 5586737


Gorgeous Congrats! enjoy one of my favorite shopping city


----------



## Caramelus

Mishyummie said:


> After over a year of waiting. My offer! Kelly 28 blue Lin with ghw. Now I can enjoy my Vegas vacation without holding my breath lol
> 
> View attachment 5586737
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586738


Love the wings in your heels !!!!


----------



## Sofiko

Mishyummie said:


> After over a year of waiting. My offer! Kelly 28 blue Lin with ghw. Now I can enjoy my Vegas vacation without holding my breath lol
> 
> View attachment 5586737
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586738


You look stunning


----------



## Ethengdurst

shermes said:


> Congrats! Would love to see pics of this combo!


Here she is…


----------



## catmeowmeow

skinnyepicurean said:


> Picture after I took her home ◡̈
> 
> View attachment 5583462


Congratulations! This is on my wishlist. Hoping I will get an offer soon.


----------



## catmeowmeow

tmk_fr said:


> May:
> Evelyne PM Gris Moyen in Felt - pass
> Evelyne PM Vert Jade in Clemence - YES
> August:
> C18 Gris Meyer in Epsom with RGHW - YES
> 
> View attachment 5585614
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585615
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585619


In love with the gris meyer and rghw!


----------



## skinnyepicurean

catmeowmeow said:


> Congratulations! This is on my wishlist. Hoping I will get an offer soon.


Certainly wish you get it soon


----------



## QuelleFromage

Mishyummie said:


> After over a year of waiting. My offer! Kelly 28 blue Lin with ghw. Now I can enjoy my Vegas vacation without holding my breath lol
> 
> View attachment 5586737
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586738


Bleu Lin is so magical!! And we are shoe twins! I love Sophia Webster.


----------



## mtlbagjunkie

So excited to finally add a size 25 to my Kelly retourne collection! Introducing miss Mauve Sylvestre in swift leather, and her matching rodeo. (Behind her : K28 in Gold and K32 ghillies edition in Anemone)


----------



## catmeowmeow

mtlbagjunkie said:


> So excited to finally add a size 25 to my Kelly retourne collection! Introducing miss Mauve Sylvestre in swift leather, and her matching rodeo. (Behind her : K28 in Gold and K32 ghillies edition in Anemone)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588209


Wow look at all those Rodeo and Pegasus!! Love love love!!


----------



## Kinj01

Mini Lindy etoupe ghw


----------



## jbeans

B25 noir ghw -  I feel like this is going to become the bag that I reach for the most!


----------



## Book Worm

jbeans said:


> B25 noir ghw -  I feel like this is going to become the bag that I reach for the most!
> View attachment 5588724


It's gorgeous. 
I have the same specs but in a B30 and that IS my most used bag.


----------



## OKComputer

B25 Togo in Chai!


----------



## iingahh

New additions to my collection! 

Mini Kelly II in Blue Royale
Mini Lindy in Blue Pale


----------



## asatoasz

aisham said:


> At FSH 2 weeks ago :
> 
> -Birkin 25 Toile H Biscuit Swift / Ecru-Beige canvas PHW - YES !!!
> - Mini Lendy trench clemence with canvas strap GHW- YES
> - Mini Eve cuivre clemence with canvas strap GHW - YES
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582671
> View attachment 5582672
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582673


Beautiful purchases!  That B is a special bag!  Please share your experience on the Paris thread, if you’re so inclined. Congratulations!


----------



## asatoasz

steph.m said:


> B30 Beton touch PHW - wasn’t expecting this at all and I love it
> 
> View attachment 5583353


This is stunning!!


----------



## asatoasz

jbeans said:


> B25 noir ghw -  I feel like this is going to become the bag that I reach for the most!
> View attachment 5588724


Beautiful classic!  Congratulations!


----------



## shiningb3b3

Congrats to every body who got offered bags in 2021 and 2022- can’t believe we are almost at Fall 2022!

And I have still yet to be offered a bag since 2020 

I guess since it’s been close to 2 years, I should just give up entirely.

This isn’t a first QB either. It’s a subsequent QB.  I am ready to cry and just told DH I am going to give up.

I buy what I love and always have, but not sure why my QB still has not yet arrived for me.  I’ve been with my home store for over half a decade, same lovely SA. Love her to bits, but not sure why after 2 years I still have not been offered my next QB.

I’ve seen my wish QB pop up time and time again with different people from my same home store in my same competitive Canadian city.  They have received my dream next QB on my wishlist all within the past 2 years.  Some very recent, too. It’s very disheartening.  I’ve been waiting for much longer than these people, too. And based on prespend, I’m not much different, if not more. 

Not sure what I’m looking for here - maybe just some words of encouragement?


----------



## Hautedistrict

shiningb3b3 said:


> Congrats to every body who got offered bags in 2021 and 2022- can’t believe we are almost at Fall 2022!
> 
> And I have still yet to be offered a bag since 2020
> 
> I guess since it’s been close to 2 years, I should just give up entirely.
> 
> This isn’t a first QB either. It’s a subsequent QB.  I am ready to cry and just told DH I am going to give up.
> 
> I buy what I love and always have, but not sure why my QB still has not yet arrived for me.  I’ve been with my home store for over half a decade, same lovely SA. Love her to bits, but not sure why after 2 years I still have not been offered my next QB.
> 
> I’ve seen my wish QB pop up time and time again with different people from my same home store in my same competitive Canadian city.  They have received my dream next QB on my wishlist all within the past 2 years.  Some very recent, too. It’s very disheartening.  I’ve been waiting for much longer than these people, too. And based on prespend, I’m not much different, if not more.
> 
> Not sure what I’m looking for here - maybe just some words of encouragement?


Have you spoken to your store manager, the Sa at my store alway ignores any request i give, I have spoken to the manager in a very polite non attacking way and was offered a nice bag. If the store is very competitive you need to make your case, i hope you get an offer soon.


----------



## amdmarques

celebrationfl said:


> Congrats to all the beautiful new bags and their happy owners. It’s so much fun to see what you share.
> Let me introduce my first Kelly 28 bleu lin evercolor. I finally decided to go for it and now I am so happy
> I found another strap to wear it crossbody while I’m waiting for the longer bleu lin I ordered at my store (+- 6 months).
> 
> View attachment 5584582


Congrats, absolutely stunning! I got offered the same bag picked it up yesterday. But was thinking about the crossbody option. Do you think you can order that at any time? Can you share pics with it crossbody? 
I really love everything about this bag. My very first Kelly!


----------



## mathomas08

Mini Picotin Daisy, will know when I see it in person.


----------



## azukitea

picotin 18 beton GHW  --- yes


----------



## papertiger

azukitea said:


> picotin 18 beton GHW  --- yes



 Congratulations!!!


----------



## papertiger

amdmarques said:


> Congrats, absolutely stunning! I got offered the same bag picked it up yesterday.* But was thinking about the crossbody option. Do you think you can order that at any time? Can you share pics with it crossbody?*
> I really love everything about this bag. My very first Kelly!



Congratulations to you too. 

*Please ask about OT things on the appropriate thread, TY. *


----------



## LVinCali

Evelyne TPM in black or cuivre - no
Picotin 18 in noir/clemence - yes pls!


----------



## catmeowmeow

Not a QB but my very first Hermes bag purchased in Las Vegas. Hopefully will have one of the QB on my wishlist soon!


----------



## pearlgrass

catmeowmeow said:


> Not a QB but my very first Hermes bag purchased in Las Vegas. Hopefully will have one of the QB on my wishlist soon!
> View attachment 5589351



Congrats on your mini Evie! The cute rodeo adds a nice *POP* to it


----------



## anabella05

Birkin 25 Sellier Epsom in Black with GHW - big YES!


----------



## CaraCara15

Constance 18 matte alligator beton


----------



## aisham

CaraCara15 said:


> Constance 18 matte alligator beton
> 
> View attachment 5589781


congrats !!! such an amazing color ..breathtaking


----------



## CaraCara15

aisham said:


> congrats !!! such an amazing color ..breathtaking


Thank you!!! I was not at all expecting this when I visited my SA to pick something up. I was on the fence when given the offer, but when I opened that box… game over!!

I have lurked on this forum for a long time. I wanted to share this pic bc I have never seen this color in this material/finish. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## jbeans

anabella05 said:


> Birkin 25 Sellier Epsom in Black with GHW - big YES!


Congrats! Amazing offer! I'd love to see pics if you can!


----------



## skinnyepicurean

i prolly can't resist it either!! its gorg in matt!



CaraCara15 said:


> Thank you!!! I was not at all expecting this when I visited my SA to pick something up. I was on the fence when given the offer, but when I opened that box… game over!!
> 
> I have lurked on this forum for a long time. I wanted to share this pic bc I have never seen this color in this material/finish. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## anabella05

jbeans said:


> Congrats! Amazing offer! I'd love to see pics if you can!


Thank you! Sure, I am picking it up next week and will definitely post pics!


----------



## ShadowComet

Constance slim wallet - gold with gold hardware in evercolor - YES


----------



## shup

Mishyummie said:


> After over a year of waiting. My offer! Kelly 28 blue Lin with ghw. Now I can enjoy my Vegas vacation without holding my breath lol
> 
> View attachment 5586737
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586738


That bleu is so gorgeous on you! Does bleu lin always come with a white contrast thread?


----------



## shirlzzz

anabella05 said:


> Birkin 25 Sellier Epsom in Black with GHW - big YES!


----------



## cap4life

CaraCara15 said:


> Constance 18 matte alligator beton
> 
> View attachment 5589781


This is STUNNING ! Wear it in good health!


----------



## LaPush

B30 - Togo in Deep Blue with GHW

I am on the fence as I have yet to see the bag in-person!


----------



## tinkerbell68

LaPush said:


> B30 - Togo in Deep Blue with GHW
> 
> I am on the fence as I have yet to see the bag in-person!


Sounds stunning! Keep us posted as to what you decide


----------



## amdmarques

shup said:


> That bleu is so gorgeous on you! Does bleu lin always come with a white contrast thread?


Mine is also the bleu Lin and the stitching is not white, is the same color of the bag. I think this one on the pic is also the same color


----------



## cap4life

March 2022: Gold mini picotin w/ GHW, passed

Aug 2022: Constance 18 iii shiny alligator cassis w/ GHW. After some consideration, I took it!


----------



## WingNut

cap4life said:


> March 2022: Gold mini picotin w/ GHW, passed
> 
> Aug 2022: Constance 18 iii shiny alligator cassis w/ GHW. After some consideration, I took it!
> 
> View attachment 5591232
> 
> View attachment 5591234


Wow...my eyes are like (o)(o) !  That's gorgeous...congratulations!


----------



## carrie8

cap4life said:


> March 2022: Gold mini picotin w/ GHW, passed
> 
> Aug 2022: Constance 18 iii shiny alligator cassis w/ GHW. After some consideration, I took it!
> 
> View attachment 5591232
> 
> View attachment 5591234



Oh my god!!! 
Congrats!!!
And why are my emojis gone?


----------



## Hautedistrict

cap4life said:


> March 2022: Gold mini picotin w/ GHW, passed
> 
> Aug 2022: Constance 18 iii shiny alligator cassis w/ GHW. After some consideration, I took it!
> 
> View attachment 5591232
> 
> View attachment 5591234


This colour looks amazing in crocs, congratulations


----------



## JavaJo

cap4life said:


> March 2022: Gold mini picotin w/ GHW, passed
> 
> Aug 2022: Constance 18 iii shiny alligator cassis w/ GHW. After some consideration, I took it!
> 
> View attachment 5591232
> 
> View attachment 5591234


oh wow!  did not know that the gator version comes with a back pocket


----------



## shup

anniek20 said:


> Halzan 25 in Bleu Lin, Evercolor leather





amdmarques said:


> Mine is also the bleu Lin and the stitching is not white, is the same color of the bag. I think this one on the pic is also the same color


This photo of the halzan looked like contrast and I always thought the iphone strap was contrast, so this is helpful to know. Thank you!


----------



## heifer

I have exactly the same constance alligator - got offered this beauty unexpectedly a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## ouicestmoi

shup said:


> This photo of the halzan looked like contrast and I always thought the iphone strap was contrast, so this is helpful to know. Thank you!
> View attachment 5591417



The stitching on the Halzan is indeed the same color.


----------



## shup

anniek20 said:


> The stitching on the Halzan is indeed the same color.


that is sooooo pretty-- making me feel like I might be interested in the halzan for the very first time


----------



## mkg3

Had to decline a Herbag offer, waiting to get luckily with Evelyne, the Big B or K, Picotin or Constance….wait n wait n wait….


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Tina_Bina said:


> B30 sellier Vert de gris. Compared it to my b25
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585945
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585944


Oh my goodness!  I have just gone to purse heaven looking at this beauty! I ❤️ ❤️ your bag.  Congratulations


----------



## ouicestmoi

shup said:


> that is sooooo pretty-- making me feel like I might be interested in the halzan for the very first time



Thank you! I never knew I wanted one either, until I saw this beauty in person. It’s the perfect size/shape for everyday wear.


----------



## fayeH

B25 Gold with GHW togo leather


----------



## beana

I wished for a light grey birkin 30 with PHW, got offered a 8F Etain with GHW.... should I take it??

It will be my first birkin / first ever quota bad! In terms of Hermes handbag, I only have Lindy x2 and Picotin x2 at the moment... I def like Etain as a color, and don't mind Etain with GHW, but it's just not quite what I had in mind...


----------



## WingNut

beana said:


> I wished for a light grey birkin 30 with PHW, got offered a 8F Etain with GHW.... should I take it??
> Personally I love GHW with grey. I just love GHW in general so this would be an easy choice!
> 
> It will be my first birkin / first ever quota bad! In terms of Hermes handbag, I only have Lindy x2 and Picotin x2 at the moment... I def like Etain as a color, and don't mind Etain with GHW, but it's just not quite what I had in mind...


----------



## _kiki119_

beana said:


> I wished for a light grey birkin 30 with PHW, got offered a 8F Etain with GHW.... should I take it??
> 
> It will be my first birkin / first ever quota bad! In terms of Hermes handbag, I only have Lindy x2 and Picotin x2 at the moment... I def like Etain as a color, and don't mind Etain with GHW, but it's just not quite what I had in mind...


Etain with GHW is a great netural IMO.  but depends if you want to settle since you are spending so much on a bag


----------



## jssl1688

beana said:


> I wished for a light grey birkin 30 with PHW, got offered a 8F Etain with GHW.... should I take it??
> 
> It will be my first birkin / first ever quota bad! In terms of Hermes handbag, I only have Lindy x2 and Picotin x2 at the moment... I def like Etain as a color, and don't mind Etain with GHW, but it's just not quite what I had in mind...


Etain is my favorite darker gray. It definitely is not light grey. If this is my first quota bag, I will wait for what I want and not settle. Another offer will come through soon enough.


----------



## acrowcounted

beana said:


> I wished for a light grey birkin 30 with PHW, got offered a 8F Etain with GHW.... should I take it??
> 
> It will be my first birkin / first ever quota bad! In terms of Hermes handbag, I only have Lindy x2 and Picotin x2 at the moment... I def like Etain as a color, and don't mind Etain with GHW, but it's just not quite what I had in mind...


I’m not sure which “light grays” are in production these days unless you are talking so light it’s almost white (Gris Perle) although I think Gris T may be back in some leathers. Etain in most lighting is a medium gray to my eye. Usually I’d say “don’t settle” but in this case, I’m not sure what you “had in mind” actually exists so I think you should go see it and I suspect it will come home with you.


----------



## WingNut

beana said:


> I wished for a light grey birkin 30 with PHW, got offered a 8F Etain with GHW.... should I take it??
> 
> It will be my first birkin / first ever quota bad! In terms of Hermes handbag, I only have Lindy x2 and Picotin x2 at the moment... I def like Etain as a color, and don't mind Etain with GHW, but it's just not quite what I had in mind...


I'm not sure why my previous reply didn't show up (was doing it on my phone). In any case I meant to say:

Etain wtih GHW would be stunning IMHO. I happen to like greys with gold, to offset the coolness of the grey. Of course I'm mostly a GHW person anyway, and this particular combo you're being offered would not be kicked out of my closet! You have to love it though. 
If you don't, it's an expensive mistake.


----------



## jenayb

beana said:


> I wished for a light grey birkin 30 with PHW, got offered a 8F Etain with GHW.... should I take it??
> 
> It will be my first birkin / first ever quota bad! In terms of Hermes handbag, I only have Lindy x2 and Picotin x2 at the moment... I def like Etain as a color, and don't mind Etain with GHW, but it's just not quite what I had in mind...



Etain is not a light grey at all, but it is especially stunning with GHW. Personally, I don't think that you would regret this.


----------



## J'adoreHermes

acrowcounted said:


> I’m not sure which “light grays” are in production these days unless you are talking so light it’s almost white (Gris Perle) although I think Gris T may be back in some leathers. Etain in most lighting is a medium gray to my eye. Usually I’d say “don’t settle” but in this case, I’m not sure what you “had in mind” actually exists so I think you should go see it and I suspect it will come home with you.


I agree that Etain is definitely not a light grey. Though, I personally find it quite dark hence the name etain, meaning (lights) turned off. There are lighter greys in production like gris asphalte. I was offered a B30 in it with PHW a month ago.


----------



## 880

beana said:


> I wished for a light grey birkin 30 with PHW, got offered a 8F Etain with GHW.... should I take it??
> 
> It will be my first birkin / first ever quota bad! In terms of Hermes handbag, I only have Lindy x2 and Picotin x2 at the moment... I def like Etain as a color, and don't mind Etain with GHW, but it's just not quite what I had in mind...


I think this sounds very nice. IMO hardware is more of a deal breaker than color, but I accepted a 25K in ghw this year and do love it. Depends on how you feel when you see it IRL


----------



## deltalady

beana said:


> I wished for a light grey birkin 30 with PHW, got offered a 8F Etain with GHW.... should I take it??
> 
> It will be my first birkin / first ever quota bad! In terms of Hermes handbag, I only have Lindy x2 and Picotin x2 at the moment... I def like Etain as a color, and don't mind Etain with GHW, but it's just not quite what I had in mind...



I like Etain with GHW for the contrast it brings. Ask yourself, if you’re never offered another Birkin again, would you be okay just having this one Birkin?


----------



## celebrationfl

amdmarques said:


> Congrats, absolutely stunning! I got offered the same bag picked it up yesterday. But was thinking about the crossbody option. Do you think you can order that at any time? Can you share pics with it crossbody?
> I really love everything about this bag. My very first Kelly!
> 
> View attachment 5589060


My SA said it could be ordered whenever I wanted to. You just have to wait about 6 months. In the meantime I ordered the other on Am… because the leather one is too short. Sorry I hate pictures so I don’t have any but I just spent a week in NY and it was quite easy to wear it crossbody.
PS: congrats on your beauty, I love it too


----------



## beana

Thank you so much everyone!! I really appreciated all your responses! 

I have decided to take it! Will pick it up this Sunday, and report back with photos!

*Etain GHW Togo Retourne Birkin 30 itself*: Although not exactly what I had in mind originally, I like Etain and I like the combination. In the long term, I would definitely love having it in my roster, AND it gives room for 'similar' bags on my wishlist like Noir PHW Retourne B30 and light grey PHW Retourne B30. @deltalady your question helped me a lot! If I would never get another Birkin, would I be okay with just having this one - my answer is yes!
*What I originally had in mind*: Sorry for not being specific earlier - I actually gave my SA a pretty wide range! I said: "Retourne Togo B30 with PHW in light greys as close to Gris Mouette as possible, like Gris Asphalte, or even Gris Meyer or Gris Tourterelle. Bottom line is any grey except Etoupe." So I guess Etain is still kind of in range, even though it is not PHW.
*Other considerations*: Long story short, I started my journey in Feb 2022, and in the last ~3 month I have realized that I am unfortunately not a good fit for this SA and this store. I will not completely cut the relationship, but will turn it down a few levels. So I kind of just want to accept this offer to be able to conclude this chapter of the relationship... if that makes sense at all... I have a watch order (the watch SO event in the summer) coming in October supposedly, so will re-evaluate then.



deltalady said:


> I like Etain with GHW for the contrast it brings. Ask yourself, if you’re never offered another Birkin again, would you be okay just having this one Birkin?





_kiki119_ said:


> Etain with GHW is a great netural IMO.  but depends if you want to settle since you are spending so much on a bag





jssl1688 said:


> Etain is my favorite darker gray. It definitely is not light grey. If this is my first quota bag, I will wait for what I want and not settle. Another offer will come through soon enough.





acrowcounted said:


> I’m not sure which “light grays” are in production these days unless you are talking so light it’s almost white (Gris Perle) although I think Gris T may be back in some leathers. Etain in most lighting is a medium gray to my eye. Usually I’d say “don’t settle” but in this case, I’m not sure what you “had in mind” actually exists so I think you should go see it and I suspect it will come home with you.





WingNut said:


> I'm not sure why my previous reply didn't show up (was doing it on my phone). In any case I meant to say:
> 
> Etain wtih GHW would be stunning IMHO. I happen to like greys with gold, to offset the coolness of the grey. Of course I'm mostly a GHW person anyway, and this particular combo you're being offered would not be kicked out of my closet! You have to love it though.
> If you don't, it's an expensive mistake.





jenaywins said:


> Etain is not a light grey at all, but it is especially stunning with GHW. Personally, I don't think that you would regret this.





J'adoreHermes said:


> I agree that Etain is definitely not a light grey. Though, I personally find it quite dark hence the name etain, meaning (lights) turned off. There are lighter greys in production like gris asphalte. I was offered a B30 in it with PHW a month ago.





880 said:


> I think this sounds very nice. IMO hardware is more of a deal breaker than color, but I accepted a 25K in ghw this year and do love it. Depends on how you feel when you see it IRL


----------



## girlbag

beana said:


> Thank you so much everyone!! I really appreciated all your responses!
> 
> I have decided to take it! Will pick it up this Sunday, and report back with photos!
> 
> *Etain GHW Togo Retourne Birkin 30 itself*: Although not exactly what I had in mind originally, I like Etain and I like the combination. In the long term, I would definitely love having it in my roster, AND it gives room for 'similar' bags on my wishlist like Noir PHW Retourne B30 and light grey PHW Retourne B30. @deltalady your question helped me a lot! If I would never get another Birkin, would I be okay with just having this one - my answer is yes!
> *What I originally had in mind*: Sorry for not being specific earlier - I actually gave my SA a pretty wide range! I said: "Retourne Togo B30 with PHW in light greys as close to Gris Mouette as possible, like Gris Asphalte, or even Gris Meyer or Gris Tourterelle. Bottom line is any grey except Etoupe." So I guess Etain is still kind of in range, even though it is not PHW.
> *Other considerations*: Long story short, I started my journey in Feb 2022, and in the last ~3 month I have realized that I am unfortunately not a good fit for this SA and this store. I will not completely cut the relationship, but will turn it down a few levels. So I kind of just want to accept this offer to be able to conclude this chapter of the relationship... if that makes sense at all... I have a watch order (the watch SO event in the summer) coming in October supposedly, so will re-evaluate then.


I would like ask why you prefer the PHW than the GHW. Just wondering if its because of the color palette you wear or you have any more reason? Thank you.


----------



## _kiki119_

beana said:


> Thank you so much everyone!! I really appreciated all your responses!
> 
> I have decided to take it! Will pick it up this Sunday, and report back with photos!
> 
> *Etain GHW Togo Retourne Birkin 30 itself*: Although not exactly what I had in mind originally, I like Etain and I like the combination. In the long term, I would definitely love having it in my roster, AND it gives room for 'similar' bags on my wishlist like Noir PHW Retourne B30 and light grey PHW Retourne B30. @deltalady your question helped me a lot! If I would never get another Birkin, would I be okay with just having this one - my answer is yes!
> *What I originally had in mind*: Sorry for not being specific earlier - I actually gave my SA a pretty wide range! I said: "Retourne Togo B30 with PHW in light greys as close to Gris Mouette as possible, like Gris Asphalte, or even Gris Meyer or Gris Tourterelle. Bottom line is any grey except Etoupe." So I guess Etain is still kind of in range, even though it is not PHW.
> *Other considerations*: Long story short, I started my journey in Feb 2022, and in the last ~3 month I have realized that I am unfortunately not a good fit for this SA and this store. I will not completely cut the relationship, but will turn it down a few levels. So I kind of just want to accept this offer to be able to conclude this chapter of the relationship... if that makes sense at all... I have a watch order (the watch SO event in the summer) coming in October supposedly, so will re-evaluate then.


great choice and thought process.  can't wait to see your new babe!


----------



## ellabellaz

buildmeup.buttercup said:


> Mini K in Jaune Citron Chevre
> Never seen this color before - its a nice lemon yellow!
> Specs (miniK, chevre) otherwise on point!
> Should I?!


Question on this - are Lime and Citron the same thing? I’m assuming Lime is the english name for Citron…or are these really two different yellows?


----------



## ouicestmoi

ellabellaz said:


> Question on this - are Lime and Citron the same thing? I’m assuming Lime is the english name for Citron…or are these really two different yellows?


Two different yellows!  Lime definitely has a more green undertone to it.


----------



## tinkerbell68

K32 retourne in noir GHW - pass as I have a 24/24 30 in noir GHW
K28 sellier in biscuit GHW - pass...I'm not nearly ladylike enough for a sellier
B30 gold on gold - mine


----------



## loh

tinkerbell68 said:


> K32 retourne in noir GHW - pass as I have a 24/24 30 in noir GHW
> K28 sellier in biscuit GHW - pass...I'm not nearly ladylike enough for a sellier
> B30 gold on gold - mine



Yay!  Congrats!  Looking forward to seeing modeling/action pix!


----------



## beana

girlbag said:


> I would like ask why you prefer the PHW than the GHW. Just wondering if its because of the color palette you wear or you have any more reason? Thank you.


Main reason is that I generally prefer silver over gold as a ‘color’, so wanted my first bag in PHW but def would not say I only want PHW bags for the rest of my life.

In terms of jewelries I own it is probably around 7-3 silver tone to gold tone ratio, and I wear mixed 50% of the time (usually with silver being the majority), silver 40% of the time, and gold 10% of the time.

Color palettes of my clothes is a lot of neutrals, not so saturated colors more often in cool tones but also in warm tones.

I definitely think both GHW and PHW (as well as other hardware!!) are gorgeous! And one might look better than the other in my personal opinion depending on the bag color/model/leather/size. 

I don’t really consider rarity of the hardware, popularity, or resell value perspective… my subjective preference is def a lot more important than those factors!


----------



## Luny_94

K28 black Epsom GHW - pass, waiting for a colourful K25
1923 Bolide 25 Vert Jade Epsom GHW - pass
1923 Bolide 25 Celeste Epsom PWH - yessss


----------



## LexLV

*delete*


----------



## heytae

My 2022 offers so far:

- Kelly 25 Retourne Togo Noir GHW - pass
- Constance 18 Epsom Noir GHW - pass
- Mini Evelyne Clemence Nata PHW - yes
- Picotin 18 Clemence Bleu Pale GHW - yes

I am still waiting for the first quota bag for the year.


----------



## Logic

Must be exotics season
Constance to go - Noir Alligator (didn’t ask what hardware) - passed
Constance to go - Nata Ostrich with ghw - passed

The nata is beautiful with the ghw so kind of regretting


----------



## _kiki119_

heytae said:


> My 2022 offers so far:
> 
> - Kelly 25 Retourne Togo Noir GHW - pass
> - Constance 18 Epsom Noir GHW - pass
> - Mini Evelyne Clemence Nata PHW - yes
> - Picotin 18 Clemence Bleu Pale GHW - yes
> 
> I am still waiting for the first quota bag for the year.


me too... I was lucky enough to have one in 2021, and still waiting for my 1st of my desired specs for 2022.


----------



## beana

beana said:


> Thank you so much everyone!! I really appreciated all your responses!
> 
> I have decided to take it! Will pick it up this Sunday, and report back with photos!
> 
> *Etain GHW Togo Retourne Birkin 30 itself*: Although not exactly what I had in mind originally, I like Etain and I like the combination. In the long term, I would definitely love having it in my roster, AND it gives room for 'similar' bags on my wishlist like Noir PHW Retourne B30 and light grey PHW Retourne B30. @deltalady your question helped me a lot! If I would never get another Birkin, would I be okay with just having this one - my answer is yes!
> *What I originally had in mind*: Sorry for not being specific earlier - I actually gave my SA a pretty wide range! I said: "Retourne Togo B30 with PHW in light greys as close to Gris Mouette as possible, like Gris Asphalte, or even Gris Meyer or Gris Tourterelle. Bottom line is any grey except Etoupe." So I guess Etain is still kind of in range, even though it is not PHW.
> *Other considerations*: Long story short, I started my journey in Feb 2022, and in the last ~3 month I have realized that I am unfortunately not a good fit for this SA and this store. I will not completely cut the relationship, but will turn it down a few levels. So I kind of just want to accept this offer to be able to conclude this chapter of the relationship... if that makes sense at all... I have a watch order (the watch SO event in the summer) coming in October supposedly, so will re-evaluate then.



Reporting back - she is BEAUTIFUL


----------



## WingNut

beana said:


> Reporting back - she is BEAUTIFUL
> 
> View attachment 5595476


You're right: it is GORGEOUS! Great choice, so glad you decided on this. What an elegant and timeless combo! Congratulations!


----------



## __Olga__

My first quota bag! 
Birkin 30 Togo Etain GHW - pass (I was waiting for a B25 even though this bag is gorgeous as shown by @beana !)
Instead I said yes to: Birkin 25 Novillo Verso Bleu Saphir and Gris Mouette, as for the hardware it looks Gold to me but my SA quickly mentioned the name Permabrass and I was too excited to ask for a confirmation on the spot . I thought this hardware was only available for SO! Does anyone have more intel on the availability of this hardware?


----------



## Book Worm

It IS beautiful. You made the right choice. Enjoy!


beana said:


> Reporting back - she is BEAUTIFUL
> 
> View attachment 5595476


----------



## PrayersandPurses

cap4life said:


> March 2022: Gold mini picotin w/ GHW, passed
> 
> Aug 2022: Constance 18 iii shiny alligator cassis w/ GHW. After some consideration, I took it!
> 
> View attachment 5591232
> 
> View attachment 5591234


Hi cap4life. Congratulations on this beautiful purchase  WOW! It is honestly stunning! Wear it in the best of health and happinessI personally could never pull off wearing an exotic, far too beautiful and expensive for my cheap wardrobe  but I am so happy for you. I would love to see how you wear it


----------



## PrayersandPurses

beana said:


> Reporting back - she is BEAUTIFUL
> 
> View attachment 5595476


Hi beana. Congratulations on your beautiful purchase . She is so beautiful Wear it in the best of health and happiness.  
I have a Bolide in Etain with PHW but honestly seeing your bag I much prefer this combination.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

_kiki119_ said:


> me too... I was lucky enough to have one in 2021, and still waiting for my 1st of my desired specs for 2022.


Same boat. Although I don’t wish this first world problem to others in this forum, it’s good to know I’m not alone.

1 (B30) in 2021. Still waiting for desired specs for 2022.


----------



## fayeH

My new baby! I wonder what’s the best twilly combination for this?


----------



## Rose_bubbles

congrats


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

__Olga__ said:


> My first quota bag!
> Birkin 30 Togo Etain GHW - pass (I was waiting for a B25 even though this bag is gorgeous as shown by @beana !)
> Instead I said yes to: Birkin 25 Novillo Verso Bleu Saphir and Gris Mouette, as for the hardware it looks Gold to me but my SA quickly mentioned the name Permabrass and I was too excited to ask for a confirmation on the spot . I thought this hardware was only available for SO! Does anyone have more intel on the availability of this hardware?


This sounds like a SO bag but since you don't mention the horseshoe stamp I can only assume you got very lucky with this combo
Perhaps someone else can chip in wether Permabrass is a regular option..I didn't think it was???


----------



## PrayersandPurses

fayeH said:


> My new baby! I wonder what’s the best twilly combination for this?
> 
> View attachment 5595761
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595762


Hi fayeH. Congratulations on your beautiful Birkin  Wear it in the best of health and happiness
I think she is perfect just the way she is


----------



## SpicyTuna13

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> This sounds like a SO bag but since you don't mention the horseshoe stamp I can only assume you got very lucky with this combo
> Perhaps someone else can chip in wether Permabrass is a regular option..I didn't think it was???


Not sure about bags, but I have seen a Kelly wallet (rouge H) ghillies with permabrass hardware a few years back.


----------



## BreezyE

__Olga__ said:


> My first quota bag!
> Birkin 30 Togo Etain GHW - pass (I was waiting for a B25 even though this bag is gorgeous as shown by @beana !)
> Instead I said yes to: Birkin 25 Novillo Verso Bleu Saphir and Gris Mouette, as for the hardware it looks Gold to me but my SA quickly mentioned the name Permabrass and I was too excited to ask for a confirmation on the spot . I thought this hardware was only available for SO! Does anyone have more intel on the availability of this hardware?


Can we see a pic?!


----------



## mp4

__Olga__ said:


> My first quota bag!
> Birkin 30 Togo Etain GHW - pass (I was waiting for a B25 even though this bag is gorgeous as shown by @beana !)
> Instead I said yes to: Birkin 25 Novillo Verso Bleu Saphir and Gris Mouette, as for the hardware it looks Gold to me but my SA quickly mentioned the name Permabrass and I was too excited to ask for a confirmation on the spot . I thought this hardware was only available for SO! Does anyone have more intel on the availability of this hardware?


I got offered a bag with permabrass earlier this year.  Verso options are also around.  Not common but available?!  Congrat!


----------



## foxyqt

Forgot to mention a couple of offers before my Gold/Gold K25:

B25 Togo Cuivre GHW: Love love lovvve Cuivre! The bag was stunning BUT I already placed a B25 SO earlier this year which I am still waiting for. Pass!
K25 Epsom Tricolor Chai, Mauve Sylvestre, Lime PHW: I just wasn’t sure about it. The colors were beautiful and it is a special bag given the tricolor combination. I think it looks better in a MK instead of K25. Pass!


----------



## fayeH

PrayersandPurses said:


> Hi fayeH. Congratulations on your beautiful Birkin  Wear it in the best of health and happiness
> I think she is perfect just the way she is


Thank you!


----------



## __Olga__

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> This sounds like a SO bag but since you don't mention the horseshoe stamp I can only assume you got very lucky with this combo
> Perhaps someone else can chip in wether Permabrass is a regular option..I didn't think it was???


I was also expecting to see the horseshoe stamp but it’s not there so perhaps I’ve just misunderstood what my SA said?


BreezyE said:


> Can we see a pic?!


Sure!


mp4 said:


> I got offered a bag with permabrass earlier this year.  Verso options are also around.  Not common but available?!  Congrat!


Thank you!

The picture was taken under a yellowish light which is probably not helping understanding the hardware (sorry )


----------



## deltalady

__Olga__ said:


> I was also expecting to see the horseshoe stamp but it’s not there so perhaps I’ve just misunderstood what my SA said?
> 
> Sure!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> The picture was taken under a yellowish light which is probably not helping understanding the hardware (sorry )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596311



Perhaps it was a push offer


----------



## teddysg

Can’t believe I’m posting here for my 2022 offer!

Just got back home with birkin 30 noir with palladium hardware, which was my #1 combination. Loove it!


----------



## Hermeaddict

Yes I am all of these emotions in one. B25cm gold on gold swift/grizzly/chamois/doblis - Yaaassss!! I feel absolutely fortunate, my H Fairy WOW is amazing!


----------



## periogirl28

Hermeaddict said:


> Yes I am all of these emotions in one. B25cm gold on gold swift/grizzly/chamois/doblis - Yaaassss!! I feel absolutely fortunate, my H Fairy WOW is amazing!


You are very brave. And that's coming from me, with 2 Doblis bags.


----------



## Hermeaddict

periogirl28 said:


> You are very brave. And that's coming from me, with 2 Doblis bags.


I have seen your gorgeous constance SO! Appreciate your concern but I did quite a bit of research and this has been a while in the making. Also prefer the "newer" versions where the handle is leather versus doblis. Irregardless I am extremely excited!!! Thank you!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

teddysg said:


> Can’t believe I’m posting here for my 2022 offer!
> 
> Just got back home with birkin 30 noir with palladium hardware, which was my #1 combination. Loove it!
> 
> View attachment 5596387


Congratulations teddysg. She is beautiful  Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## PrayersandPurses

__Olga__ said:


> I was also expecting to see the horseshoe stamp but it’s not there so perhaps I’ve just misunderstood what my SA said?
> 
> Sure!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> The picture was taken under a yellowish light which is probably not helping understanding the hardware (sorry )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596311


Congratulations Olga! She is beautiful  Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## TortieGirl

OMG my SA just asked if I could come in this week. Never had that happen before. Could this be it?


----------



## daisygal03

TortieGirl said:


> OMG my SA just asked if I could come in this week. Never had that happen before. Could this be it?


How long have you been waiting and do you have a decent amount of spend? Excited for you! What are you hoping for?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

TortieGirl said:


> OMG my SA just asked if I could come in this week. Never had that happen before. Could this be it?


Sooo exciting!!


----------



## BirkinBish

Birkin 30 beton togo GHW - yes!


----------



## TortieGirl

It seems too soon - about 7 months. My spend is more than 2:1 - I like the brand in general and have not been quota bag focused. I am more shoe, jewelry and scarf obsessed. She did ask what I liked in bags about a month ago and I sent in pictures as examples. But I really thought it would be more of a long term thing. My store is very competitive.

This is a surprise.


----------



## daisygal03

TortieGirl said:


> It seems too soon - about 7 months. My spend is more than 2:1 - I like the brand in general and have not been quota bag focused. I am more shoe, jewelry and scarf obsessed. She did ask what I liked in bags about a month ago and I sent in pictures as examples. But I really thought it would be more of a long term thing. My store is very competitive.
> 
> This is a surprise.


Seems plausible!  Keep us posted…looking forward to a fun story time, haha.


----------



## jenayb

TortieGirl said:


> It seems too soon - about 7 months. My spend is more than 2:1 - I like the brand in general and have not been quota bag focused. I am more shoe, jewelry and scarf obsessed. She did ask what I liked in bags about a month ago and I sent in pictures as examples. But I really thought it would be more of a long term thing. My store is very competitive.
> 
> This is a surprise.



It is so hard to tell... I had the Chicago boutique (not my home store) offer a B25 Noir GHW after one week and having bought nothing more than a 140 shawl. Who knows. All you can do is go in and see what she has for you, but I will say that to me, it does sound intriguing.


----------



## parisallyouneed

Hermeaddict said:


> Yes I am all of these emotions in one. B25cm gold on gold swift/grizzly/chamois/doblis - Yaaassss!! I feel absolutely fortunate, my H Fairy WOW is amazing!


That's amazing, congrats ! I would love to see a picture


----------



## periogirl28

Hermeaddict said:


> I have seen your gorgeous constance SO! Appreciate your concern but I did quite a bit of research and this has been a while in the making. Also prefer the "newer" versions where the handle is leather versus doblis. Irregardless I am extremely excited!!! Thank you!


Oh not concerned or worried at all. I always admire those who take on challenges regarding leather options and march to their own beat when accepting bag offers.


----------



## fayeH

beana said:


> Reporting back - she is BEAUTIFUL
> 
> View attachment 5595476


What a beauty!


----------



## xiaozlin

Mini Kelly 2 Sellier Etoupe with GHW!!!! YES! My top 1 combo for mini Kelly.


----------



## A.Ali

jenaywins said:


> It is so hard to tell... I had the Chicago boutique (not my home store) offer a B25 Noir GHW after one week and having bought nothing more than a 140 shawl. Who knows. All you can do is go in and see what she has for you, but I will say that to me, it does sound intriguing.


Sometimes the boutique pushes for bags in order for them to receive new stock. 

Every SM has to make sure that the allocation he receives will be able to sustain his boutique for a while since Paris will not send him any more bags before his next allocation which sometimes might get delayed due to unforseen circumstances.


----------



## Luny_94

Hermeaddict said:


> Yes I am all of these emotions in one. B25cm gold on gold swift/grizzly/chamois/doblis - Yaaassss!! I feel absolutely fortunate, my H Fairy WOW is amazing!


Oh my…    Can we see a picture, please?


----------



## demicouture

birkin 30 bleu royal
kelly 28 textured toile and sesame
kelly pochette chai swift
constance mini vert criquet and gold
kelly cut craie swift

all NO, Im holding out for sth specific ...


----------



## cravin

Birkin Fray Fray - No


----------



## carrie8

demicouture said:


> birkin 30 bleu royal
> kelly 28 textured toile and sesame
> kelly pochette chai swift
> constance mini vert criquet and gold
> kelly cut craie swift
> 
> all NO, Im holding out for sth specific ...


----------



## amdmarques

purin313 said:


> Here it is!
> 
> View attachment 5445262


such a stunning bag, was this on your list or was a happy coincidence they offered? absolutely love it  Congrats on the beautiful bag


----------



## BirkinBish

Finally had a chance to take a picture of my Birkin 30 Beton from FSH in Paris!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

BirkinBish said:


> Finally had a chance to take a picture of my Birkin 30 Beton from FSH in Paris!
> 
> View attachment 5597256


Congratulations BirkinBish. She's stunning  And to purchase her in Paris is even sweeter Wear her in the best of health and happiness.   I hope to visit Paris one day.


----------



## joanna531hk

BirkinBish said:


> Finally had a chance to take a picture of my Birkin 30 Beton from FSH in Paris!
> 
> View attachment 5597256


Congrats!! can you share your Birkin story in Paris please?~~


----------



## jenalynmichelle

Got a surprise text from my SA this morning!! A Constance - 1 24 in Nata GHW.


----------



## yeeuns

xiaozlin said:


> Mini Kelly 2 Sellier Etoupe with GHW!!!! YES! My top 1 combo for mini Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 5597035


What a beauty! Can I ask how long it took for you to be offered a mini Kelly? I've been DYING for one and everyone keeps telling me it's a unicorn bag that never comes by, especially in NJ and NYC.


----------



## olibelli

yeeuns said:


> What a beauty! Can I ask how long it took for you to be offered a mini Kelly? I've been DYING for one and everyone keeps telling me it's a unicorn bag that never comes by, especially in NJ and NYC.


I was offered one in NYC nine months into my relationship with my SA (year 1, 2020, accepted 16 months in (year 2, 2021, declined and 21 months in (year 3, 2022, accepted.) Hope that helps! Specs, in order, were: Bleu Glacier Ostrich GHW, Gold Epsom GHW, Vert Jade Epsom PHW.


----------



## lala_retro

jenalynmichelle said:


> Got a surprise text from my SA this morning!! A Constance - 1 24 in Nata GHW.
> View attachment 5597408



stunning and elegant! congrats


----------



## PrayersandPurses

jenalynmichelle said:


> Got a surprise text from my SA this morning!! A Constance - 1 24 in Nata GHW.
> View attachment 5597408


Congratulations jenalynmichelle. She's so beautiful. Wear her in the best of health and happiness


----------



## thelucky1

Mini lindy Magnolia!  YESSSSSSS


----------



## GabrielleS

jenalynmichelle said:


> Got a surprise text from my SA this morning!! A Constance - 1 24 in Nata GHW.
> View attachment 5597408


Beautiful.  We are bag twins. I haven’t worn mine yet but this picture makes me appreciate my bag even more. Enjoy it in good health!


----------



## tinkerbell68

thelucky1 said:


> Mini lindy Magnolia!  YESSSSSSS


I’d love to see a pic…not sure I know what Magnolia looks like.


----------



## thelucky1

tinkerbell68 said:


> I’d love to see a pic…not sure I know what Magnolia looks like.


Here she is!


----------



## BirkinBish

joanna531hk said:


> Congrats!! can you share your Birkin story in Paris please?~~


Sure! I can share in the Paris thread


----------



## Hautedistrict

thelucky1 said:


> Here she is!
> 
> View attachment 5597595


I love mini lindy in swift ❤️


----------



## xiaozlin

yeeuns said:


> What a beauty! Can I ask how long it took for you to be offered a mini Kelly? I've been DYING for one and everyone keeps telling me it's a unicorn bag that never comes by, especially in NJ and NYC.


I put in the wishlist from May 2022 and waited for about three months! I've been with my SA for over a year, initially, I want a K25 and then changed to mini kelly.


----------



## Hermeaddict

Luny_94 said:


> Oh my…    Can we see a picture, please?


----------



## Bagsbags18

8 months in with my sales associate and shopping at the same store, I never got offered but I always have to ask! Haha, a mini roulis in rouge which I decline, picotin 18 noir, Kelly pochette in suede, mini lindy in gold, kelly pochette together with a b25 at the same time so I had to choose 1 :’’


----------



## carrie8

Hermeaddict said:


> View attachment 5597876


Is that a Hima in the back   ?


----------



## _kiki119_

Bagsbags18 said:


> 8 months in with my sales associate and shopping at the same store, I never got offered but I always have to ask! Haha, a mini roulis in rouge which I decline, picotin 18 noir, Kelly pochette in suede, mini lindy in gold, kelly pochette together with a b25 at the same time so I had to choose 1 :’’


whats the B25 spec? and what was on your wishlist?


----------



## Hermeaddict

carrie8 said:


> Is that a Hima in the back   ?


Yes, she is stalking her new little sibling, haha.


----------



## yeeuns

This is encouraging! My SA is in NJ though so hopefully I'll get offered one soon! Thank you guys!


----------



## yeeuns

xiaozlin said:


> I put in the wishlist from May 2022 and waited for about three months! I've been with my SA for over a year, initially, I want a K25 and then changed to mini kelly.


I clearly don't know how to use this multi quote thing. But thank you! That is encouraging.


----------



## corgimom11

K25 Shiny Nilo Croc Sellier, Vert Cypres with PHW. I am on the fence. I was really hoping for my next exotic bag to be matte. But I have been waiting for 3 years for VC *anything* with PHW since I only purchase PHW bags and this color primarily comes with GHW. And sellier kelly is by far my favorite over retourne. And for a VC offer, kelly was at the top of my list. This is a hard one!


----------



## DR2014

corgimom11 said:


> K25 Shiny Nilo Croc Sellier, Vert Cypres with PHW. I am on the fence. I was really hoping for my next exotic bag to be matte. But I have been waiting for 3 years for VC *anything* with PHW since I only purchase PHW bags and this color primarily comes with GHW. And sellier kelly is by far my favorite over retourne. And for a VC offer, kelly was at the top of my list. This is a hard one!


OMG I am convinced, lol! You should get it!


----------



## jenayb

corgimom11 said:


> K25 Shiny Nilo Croc Sellier, Vert Cypres with PHW. I am on the fence. I was really hoping for my next exotic bag to be matte. But I have been waiting for 3 years for VC *anything* with PHW since I only purchase PHW bags and this color primarily comes with GHW. And sellier kelly is by far my favorite over retourne. And for a VC offer, kelly was at the top of my list. This is a hard one!



Gosh, this is tough. Normally I only truly like H greens with GHW - never PHW. That said, I love Vert Cypress and find it to be so wearable yet interesting. I also think there is just a certain special something about shiny croc... I had to actually look up VC with PHW to get a visual, and I am  actually! 

I think that you should at the very least take a look, and especially given your wait time, I would really truly give this some serious consideration. Obviously to each his (her?) own, but for me this would be a wild, rabid yes.


----------



## mathomas08

Micro Picotin “lucky daisy” and Mini Evie in Etoupe, YES and YES.


----------



## kmm88

CONSTANCE 18 Nata GHW CHEVRE MYSORE YEEEEEESSSSS!!!


----------



## shup

mathomas08 said:


> Micro Picotin “lucky daisy” and Mini Evie in Etoupe, YES and YES.
> 
> View attachment 5598211


and a beautiful chai b25?


----------



## Bagsbags18

_kiki119_ said:


> whats the B25 spec? and what was on your wishlist?


my wishlist were b25 gold on gold, yesterday my SA gave me 3 options but 1 at a time. She called me to ask me to pick Either A gold Kelly pochette w phw or a B ghw 25 in barenia faubourg leather, I said I’ll take the pochette and wait for my gold on gold Togo, as it’s my first B I’m a bit afraid of the barenia leather. Then I went to the store yesterday she showed me Kelly pochette gold PHW and a b25 in gold with PHW. I got sooo confused that she left and came back bringing me my actual wish b25 gold on gold in Togo . My SA is amazing


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

corgimom11 said:


> K25 Shiny Nilo Croc Sellier, Vert Cypres with PHW. I am on the fence. I was really hoping for my next exotic bag to be matte. But I have been waiting for 3 years for VC *anything* with PHW since I only purchase PHW bags and this color primarily comes with GHW. And sellier kelly is by far my favorite over retourne. And for a VC offer, kelly was at the top of my list. This is a hard one!



 I recently accepted an offer for the exact same bag even though I’m a GHW person, but I just can’t say no to shiny VC in K25. I have a touch B30 with matte VC and shiny VC is so much prettier in my opinion. If you love PHW and sellier K and VC,  this is a bag you shouldn’t pass.


----------



## Bagsbags18

I just got a call again that I might get my A non quota Kelly family on my next visit


----------



## mathomas08

shup said:


> and a beautiful chai b25?


The beautiful chai B25 became part of the family in July. Love it!!


----------



## Austintx

B25 gold touch
Lime Roulis ostrich
B25 gold Togo - yes!!


----------



## TortieGirl

Birkin 35 Gold Togo.


----------



## thriftyandlux

My recent score from our anniversary trip to Paris. Was offered at Sevres:
B35 Barenia Faubourg with PHW - YES!
My first Birkin in my all time favourite leather. I've added my story to the Paris thread if anyone is interested


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

K25 Shiny Nilo Croc in Vert Cypress PHW


----------



## Balletflatsboutique

After everyone gets their first q bag offer how long did you feel like I took before your next offer came in? I posted my first offer a few pages back so just wondering.


----------



## carrie8

OuiCestLaVie said:


> K25 Shiny Nilo Croc in Vert Cypress PHW
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598725
> 
> View attachment 5598726


Now this is what i call va-va-voom   
Congrats!


----------



## shermes

OuiCestLaVie said:


> K25 Shiny Nilo Croc in Vert Cypress PHW
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598725
> 
> View attachment 5598726


One word WOOOOWWWWWW!!!!


----------



## lvstratus

Kelly Pochette Ostrich Gris Perle - Pass

Stunning piece, but I'm not into exotics.


----------



## CSbaglvr

Total surprise offer - C18 in Rose Azalea with Prune interior

She also offered a C18 in Craie but it was ostrich - too delicate for me, pass. Craie/Nata is on my Wishlist but for a B or K. 

Yesterday was my first time back in the boutique since before the pandemic.. my old SA had left so I ended up with someone new and she is clearly amazing!! Thanking the H fairies as I had only gone in for a pair of sneakers haha.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

CSbaglvr said:


> Total surprise offer - C18 in Rose Azalea with Prune interior
> 
> She also offered a C18 in Craie but it was ostrich - too delicate for me, pass. Craie/Nata is on my Wishlist but for a B or K.
> 
> Yesterday was my first time back in the boutique since before the pandemic.. my old SA had left so I ended up with someone new and she is clearly amazing!! Thanking the H fairies as I had only gone in for a pair of sneakers haha.
> 
> View attachment 5598883


Congratulations CSbaglvr. She is beautiful. Wear her in the best of health and happiness!I would love a Constance. I just got a new SA. I hope I get as lucky as you.


----------



## Cadude

_kiki119_ said:


> whats the B25 spec? and what was on your wishlist?


----------



## Fashionista2

OuiCestLaVie said:


> K25 Shiny Nilo Croc in Vert Cypress PHW
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598725
> 
> View attachment 5598726


Bag goals! Do you mind sharing the price? I'm interesting in putting a K25 or K28 shiny croc on my wishlist.


----------



## JavaJo

OuiCestLaVie said:


> K25 Shiny Nilo Croc in Vert Cypress PHW
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598725
> 
> View attachment 5598726


Wow!  Breathtaking!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

OuiCestLaVie said:


> K25 Shiny Nilo Croc in Vert Cypress PHW
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598725
> 
> View attachment 5598726


OMG That is just WOW!.Congratulations!!! Wear her in the best of health and happiness


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermeaddict said:


> View attachment 5597876


Oh the Birkin flex in this photo.    
Congrats!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Fashionista2 said:


> Bag goals! Do you mind sharing the price? I'm interesting in putting a K25 or K28 shiny croc on my wishlist.



It‘s $39,100 for Nilo croc k25. Alligator should be about the same price range, and add about $10k if it’s Poro croc.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

OuiCestLaVie said:


> K25 Shiny Nilo Croc in Vert Cypress PHW
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598725
> 
> View attachment 5598726


Exquisite


----------



## CSbaglvr

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations CSbaglvr. She is beautiful. Wear her in the best of health and happiness!I would love a Constance. I just got a new SA. I hope I get as lucky as you.


thank you so much! Sending you luck!


----------



## smoh

My very first Kelly!
Kelly 28 in Noir Togo with GHW


----------



## PrayersandPurses

smoh said:


> My very first Kelly!
> Kelly 28 in Noir Togo with GHW
> 
> View attachment 5599221


Congratulations Smoh! She is beautiful!. Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## Hermeaddict

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh the Birkin flex in this photo.
> Congrats!


----------



## nat74

OMG! I’m so excited to share my first QB. I’m a newbie and new on my Hermès journey. Birkin has been my dream bag for years! Presenting my B30 black Togo rose gold hardware.


----------



## ceedoan

nat74 said:


> OMG! I’m so excited to share my first QB. I’m a newbie and new on my Hermès journey. Birkin has been my dream bag for years! Presenting my B30 black Togo rose gold hardware.
> 
> View attachment 5599374


OMG NAT from chanel forum. Hiiiii  I’m a newbie to H as well (tpf member since 2011 lol). Congrats on your first QB offer, what a dream!!! This is also on my wishlist


----------



## nat74

ceedoan said:


> OMG NAT from chanel forum. Hiiiii  I’m a newbie to H as well (tpf member since 2011 lol). Congrats on your first QB offer, what a dream!!! This is also on my wishlist


Thank you so much @ceedoan! I’m very excited and kept starring at her lol! Just can’t believe my dream comes true!!! And this is a perfect classic first Birkin I could ever wished for.


----------



## periogirl28

nat74 said:


> Thank you so much @ceedoan! I’m very excited and kept starring at her lol! Just can’t believe my dream comes true!!! And this is a perfect classic first Birkin I could ever wished for.


You have helped so many to find their dream Chanel, happy to see you got your first Birkin. Welcome to the Orange side!


----------



## daisygal03

nat74 said:


> OMG! I’m so excited to share my first QB. I’m a newbie and new on my Hermès journey. Birkin has been my dream bag for years! Presenting my B30 black Togo rose gold hardware.
> 
> View attachment 5599374


Ahh congrats Nat!! She’s perfect!  I saw your post and had to do a double take and make sure I was in the H forum lol.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

nat74 said:


> OMG! I’m so excited to share my first QB. I’m a newbie and new on my Hermès journey. Birkin has been my dream bag for years! Presenting my B30 black Togo rose gold hardware.
> 
> View attachment 5599374


Yaaaay! So excited for you, Nat!! Noir with rghw is on my wishlist!! Congrats!!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

nat74 said:


> OMG! I’m so excited to share my first QB. I’m a newbie and new on my Hermès journey. Birkin has been my dream bag for years! Presenting my B30 black Togo rose gold hardware.
> 
> View attachment 5599374


Congratulations Nat74!. She is beautiful! I am also new to H. Wear her in the best of health and happiness


----------



## _kiki119_

OuiCestLaVie said:


> K25 Shiny Nilo Croc in Vert Cypress PHW


i am never an exotic person, but this is WOW!


----------



## nat74

periogirl28 said:


> You have helped so many to find their dream Chanel, happy to see you got your first Birkin. Welcome to the Orange side!


Hi @periogirl28! Thanks for much for your kind words and remembering my contribution from the Chanel forum too! And I’m very happy to join the Orange side!


----------



## nat74

daisygal03 said:


> Ahh congrats Nat!! She’s perfect!  I saw your post and had to do a double take and make sure I was in the H forum lol.


Hey @daisygal03! Yup, it’s me! Surprised!!!  Thank you so much!


----------



## nat74

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Yaaaay! So excited for you, Nat!! Noir with rghw is on my wishlist!! Congrats!!


Thanks @jimmyshoogirl! I’m over the moon now! Can’t be happier! I only put GHW on my wishlist but my SA offered RGHW so even better!


----------



## nat74

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations Nat74!. She is beautiful! I am also new to H. Wear her in the best of health and happiness


Thanks @PrayersandPurses for your kind words! Good luck with your H journey too!


----------



## lebagfairy

nat74 said:


> Thank you so much @ceedoan! I’m very excited and kept starring at her lol! Just can’t believe my dream comes true!!! And this is a perfect classic first Birkin I could ever wished for.


@nat74 I think we are ALL excited to see your first post in this thread and appreciate you from the Chanel forum! What a welcome and familiar contributor! Nothing more classic than a black b30!


----------



## nat74

lebagfairy said:


> @nat74 I think we are ALL excited to see your first post in this thread and appreciate you from the Chanel forum! What a welcome and familiar contributor! Nothing more classic than a black b30!


@lebagfairy, it feels so good to be recognized with a warm welcome from all of you here! I truly appreciate and am very happy to be on this H forum!


----------



## pearlgrass

nat74 said:


> OMG! I’m so excited to share my first QB. I’m a newbie and new on my Hermès journey. Birkin has been my dream bag for years! Presenting my B30 black Togo rose gold hardware.
> 
> View attachment 5599374


Congrats @nat74! Love them all


----------



## nat74

pearlgrass said:


> Congrats @nat74! Love them all


Thanks @pearlgrass! Appreciate it!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

nat74 said:


> OMG! I’m so excited to share my first QB. I’m a newbie and new on my Hermès journey. Birkin has been my dream bag for years! Presenting my B30 black Togo rose gold hardware.
> 
> View attachment 5599374


Yayayayayayayaya!!! Finally you posted your new Baby and horsie!!!!!!!!! They look stunning together! I am so happy for you babe!!! You truly deserve this special combo!!!!!!!!!!! xo


----------



## nat74

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yayayayayayayaya!!! Finally you posted your new Baby and horsie!!!!!!!!! They look stunning together! I am so happy for you babe!!! You truly deserve this special combo!!!!!!!!!!! xo


Thanks so much love for your kind words and support! I’m beyond excited and still over the moon! My Birkin dream since many years finally comes true! 

P.S. I showed my baby with the horsie to my hubby after I brought her home. He loved the color combo and complimented it looked elegant. But then he asked me “why the horse?”


----------



## voguekelly711

nat74 said:


> OMG! I’m so excited to share my first QB. I’m a newbie and new on my Hermès journey. Birkin has been my dream bag for years! Presenting my B30 black Togo rose gold hardware.
> 
> View attachment 5599374


Absolutely stunning!!! Congratulations


----------



## lala_retro

nat74 said:


> OMG! I’m so excited to share my first QB. I’m a newbie and new on my Hermès journey. Birkin has been my dream bag for years! Presenting my B30 black Togo rose gold hardware.
> 
> View attachment 5599374



congrats!! H RGHW is such a beautiful color, especially on black leather! 

lovely to see you on the H side of the forum


----------



## nat74

lala_retro said:


> congrats!! H RGHW is such a beautiful color, especially on black leather!
> 
> lovely to see you on the H side of the forum


Hey @lala_retro, thanks! Yeah I only have black with GHW from Chanel but no RGHW so this one is perfect! I’m slowly crawling onto the H forum.


----------



## fabdiva

nat74 said:


> OMG! I’m so excited to share my first QB. I’m a newbie and new on my Hermès journey. Birkin has been my dream bag for years! Presenting my B30 black Togo rose gold hardware.
> 
> View attachment 5599374


CONGRATULATIONS! She's a beauty.  Welcome to the club!


----------



## fabdiva

Balletflatsboutique said:


> After everyone gets their first q bag offer how long did you feel like I took before your next offer came in? I posted my first offer a few pages back so just wondering.


Around 6 or 7 months.


----------



## 880

nat74 said:


> OMG! I’m so excited to share my first QB. I’m a newbie and new on my Hermès journey. Birkin has been my dream bag for years! Presenting my B30 black Togo rose gold hardware.
> 
> View attachment 5599374


@nat74, I am so happy for you! Congrats! Welcome to the H side


----------



## nat74

fabdiva said:


> CONGRATULATIONS! She's a beauty.  Welcome to the club!





880 said:


> @nat74, I am so happy for you! Congrats! Welcome to the H side


@fabdiva and @880, thank you so much beautifully ladies! I feel touched with kind words and warm welcome from so many of you that have known me from the Chanel forum. Now it makes me feel obligated to stay on the H forum and not on the Chanel forum anymore.


----------



## fabdiva

nat74 said:


> @fabdiva and @880, thank you so much beautifully ladies! I feel touched with kind words and warm welcome from so many of you that have known me from the Chanel forum. Now it makes me feel obligated to stay on the H forum and not on the Chanel forum anymore.


Yes!!!  I'm not on the Chanel forum nearly as much!!!  Smooches!


----------



## Balletflatsboutique

fabdiva said:


> Around 6 or 7 months.


Ok thank you.


----------



## gi201

nat74 said:


> OMG! I’m so excited to share my first QB. I’m a newbie and new on my Hermès journey. Birkin has been my dream bag for years! Presenting my B30 black Togo rose gold hardware.
> 
> View attachment 5599374


Congrats it’s beautiful and you really deserve it!


----------



## mavalos

nat74 said:


> OMG! I’m so excited to share my first QB. I’m a newbie and new on my Hermès journey. Birkin has been my dream bag for years! Presenting my B30 black Togo rose gold hardware.
> 
> View attachment 5599374


I'm sooooooooooooooooo happy for you @nat74! Congratulation on your stunning new H! I don't own any "yet" but when I saw your post it made me sooo happy! You are an amazing contributor on the Chanel forum and have made many many many TPF's dreams come true getting their Chanel dream bag!


----------



## _kiki119_

Balletflatsboutique said:


> After everyone gets their first q bag offer how long did you feel like I took before your next offer came in? I posted my first offer a few pages back so just wondering.


depends! my 1st of May 21, but the 2nd QB offer, which i turned down, didn't come 13mths later!
but I did get off a C and a SO and other femme bags in between.


----------



## nat74

mavalos said:


> I'm sooooooooooooooooo happy for you @nat74! Congratulation on your stunning new H! I don't own any "yet" but when I saw your post it made me sooo happy! You are an amazing contributor on the Chanel forum and have made many many many TPF's dreams come true getting their Chanel dream bag!


Thank you so much, @mavalos! Your compliment brought a smile on my face! I’m OBSESSED with my new baby lol!


----------



## Balletflatsboutique

_kiki119_ said:


> depends! my 1st of May 21, but the 2nd QB offer, which i turned down, didn't come 13mths later!
> but I did get off a C and a SO and other femme bags in between.


Nice! I’d love a SO one day.


----------



## carlinha

Mini Constance Rose Extreme gator - No
Mini Constance Cassis gator - No
Mini Constance Vert D'Eau gator - No
Kelly 25 sellier Mauve Sylvester epsom PHW - No

picky picky


----------



## Balletflatsboutique

carlinha said:


> Mini Constance Rose Extreme gator - No
> Mini Constance Cassis gator - No
> Mini Constance Vert D'Eau gator - No
> Kelly 25 sellier Mauve Sylvester epsom PHW - No
> 
> picky picky


Wow girl you turned down a lot. lol. The heart wants what it wants. Did these all get offered in one visit? Did you walk away with anything?


----------



## carlinha

Balletflatsboutique said:


> Wow girl you turned down a lot. lol. The heart wants what it wants. Did these all get offered in one visit? Did you walk away with anything?


via my SA texts... not yet... still holding out for my wishlist items.  it's OK, i have patience


----------



## Balletflatsboutique

carlinha said:


> via my SA texts... not yet... still holding out for my wishlist items.  it's OK, i have patience


That’s ideal of course. I’m still learning but how does one get very comfortable to say no? I would be scared to say no 4 times back to back lol


----------



## LKNN

Balletflatsboutique said:


> That’s ideal of course. I’m still learning but how does one get very comfortable to say no? I would be scared to say no 4 times back to back lol


The more you say "no", the better the offers get.


----------



## BabyBenV

Hi Everyone! Hope you're all doing great  

Just shared my latest one; my first and the only B25: Ms Noir B25 with RGHW 


With all of the horses in the house upon her arrival 



And finally my Noir family is complete


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Hello all. I got offered a K28 sellier toile Quadrille in black and white swift leather in palladium hardware. I said yes!!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

BabyBenV said:


> Hi Everyone! Hope you're all doing great
> 
> Just shared my latest one; my first and the only B25: Ms Noir B25 with RGHW
> View attachment 5600739
> 
> With all of the horses in the house upon her arrival
> View attachment 5600741
> View attachment 5600742
> 
> And finally my Noir family is complete


Congratulations! Wear it in the best of health and happiness As beautiful as H colours are you have my dream collection of all 3 quota bags in black! So happy for you!


----------



## noegirl

Parchment Ostrich mini roulis with permabrass HW- pass


----------



## Hedgehog101

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Hello all. I got offered a K28 sellier toile Quadrille in black and white swift leather in palladium hardware. I said yes!!
> 
> View attachment 5600773
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600774


This is my wish list combo too! Congrats! Its so beautiful. Fingers crossed that I will get mine soon


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Hedgehog101 said:


> This is my wish list combo too! Congrats! Its so beautiful. Fingers crossed that I will get mine soon


Good luck! Hope you get yours soon.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

carlinha said:


> Mini Constance Rose Extreme gator - No
> Mini Constance Cassis gator - No
> Mini Constance Vert D'Eau gator - No
> *Kelly 25 sellier Mauve Sylvester epsom PHW - No*
> 
> picky picky


Whyyyyyyyyy????? OMG it's so pretty!


----------



## carlinha

Israeli_Flava said:


> Whyyyyyyyyy????? OMG it's so pretty!


Girl you know me.  I want it with RGHW


----------



## Israeli_Flava

carlinha said:


> Girl you know me.  I want it with RGHW


Truuuuuuue   Eeeeek!


----------



## BabyBenV

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations! Wear it in the best of health and happiness As beautiful as H colours are you have my dream collection of all 3 quota bags in black! So happy for you!


Thank you! They are just my collection over the years  I still have other "colorful" ones although Black will always be my 1st loves


----------



## corgimom11

DR2014 said:


> OMG I am convinced, lol! You should get it!





jenaywins said:


> Gosh, this is tough. Normally I only truly like H greens with GHW - never PHW. That said, I love Vert Cypress and find it to be so wearable yet interesting. I also think there is just a certain special something about shiny croc... I had to actually look up VC with PHW to get a visual, and I am  actually!
> 
> I think that you should at the very least take a look, and especially given your wait time, I would really truly give this some serious consideration. Obviously to each his (her?) own, but for me this would be a wild, rabid yes.





OuiCestLaVie said:


> I recently accepted an offer for the exact same bag even though I’m a GHW person, but I just can’t say no to shiny VC in K25. I have a touch B30 with matte VC and shiny VC is so much prettier in my opinion. If you love PHW and sellier K and VC,  this is a bag you shouldn’t pass.



Thanks all for your input. I ended up buying the bag (no surprise) and posted it in the latest purchase thread. Appreciate your help


----------



## vpg

carlinha said:


> Girl you know me.  I want it with RGHW


I think the mauve sylvester kelly sellier doesnt comes with RGHW... I asked my SA before. So I settled with mauve sylvester kelly sellier PHW as I think the colour suits PHW too.


----------



## Culoucou

vpg said:


> I think the mauve sylvester kelly sellier doesnt comes with RGHW... I asked my SA before. So I settled with mauve sylvester kelly sellier PHW as I think the colour suits PHW too.



RGHW is for birkin only. No kelly has been made with RGHW in any leather colour. There is Permabrass for Kelly, though.


----------



## carlinha

vpg said:


> I think the mauve sylvester kelly sellier doesnt comes with RGHW... I asked my SA before. So I settled with mauve sylvester kelly sellier PHW as I think the colour suits PHW too.


Oh yes but I'm not married to Kelly sellier style.  I'd rather take it in Birkin or Constance which does come with RGHW.


----------



## carlinha

Culoucou said:


> RGHW is for birkin only. No kelly has been made with RGHW in any leather colour. There is Permabrass for Kelly, though.


I love permabrass, actually my fave HW!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Kelly 28 Sellier, SWH, Vert d’Eau, Matte Alligator - At a first sight the color looked washed out on me. Now I think I should have looked at it closer. I saw it with the wrong outfit and rejected it perhaps too quickly.

Kelly 28 (or 25?) Sellier, GHW, Anemone, Chevre  - gold hardware was a deal breaker for me. But this little beauty will make someone very happy. Very cute little thing.

Birkin 30, SWH, Kraft, Matte Alligator or Croc? - very beautiful…Matte Alligator looked gorgeous!  But this type of pale golden, brown color did not look good against my skin tone.

Birkin 30, SWH, Graphite, Shiny alligator - tempted..but too close to my black and dark grey croc bags, which I use much less often since I stopped going to the office.

Birkin 30, 3-in-1, GHW, Beton, Togo - (didn’t like the effect of GHW on Beton. Also, not sure I would ever use the the three different parts of it as intended.)

Birkin 30 Sellier, SHW, Nata, Epsom -  beautiful, Summerly color, very nice bag but on me Nata looked  too warm, almost going into very pale yellow, especially in artificial light.

I feel very lucky to have received all these offers over the last few months. Unfortunately, all were “No” so far  I am just super bad at imagining the way a particular color would look on me so I am very bad at articulating my wishes.  I will only know the right thing once I see it.


----------



## Ali2012

Hi all, first post with my first bag offer! I placed a wish for a C24, Epsom leather in a bold colour with a preference for gold HW back in January, fully expecting it to be my first wish of many, but I got an email yesterday - I'm astounded! I've made an appointment to view it on Monday and I can't wait! Will definitely post some pics if/when I bring it home


----------



## sequoia

nat74 said:


> OMG! I’m so excited to share my first QB. I’m a newbie and new on my Hermès journey. Birkin has been my dream bag for years! Presenting my B30 black Togo rose gold hardware.
> 
> View attachment 5599374


@nat74: congratulations!! Beautiful Birkin!! Love the twilly and rodeo combo.


----------



## nat74

sequoia said:


> @nat74: congratulations!! Beautiful Birkin!! Love the twilly and rodeo combo.


Thanks @sequoia! I felt very lucky to get this as my first QB offer and didn’t have to pass any. In love with the horsie too!


----------



## sequoia

nat74 said:


> OMG! I’m so excited to share my first QB. I’m a newbie and new on my Hermès journey. Birkin has been my dream bag for years! Presenting my B30 black Togo rose gold hardware.
> 
> View attachment 5599374


Oops. Please ignore.


----------



## TankerToad

MaryAndDogs said:


> Kelly 28 Sellier, SWH, Vert d’Eau, Matte Alligator - At a first sight the color looked washed out on me. Now I think I should have looked at it closer. I saw it with the wrong outfit and rejected it perhaps too quickly.
> 
> Kelly 28 (or 25?) Sellier, GHW, Anemone, Chevre  - gold hardware was a deal breaker for me. But this little beauty will make someone very happy. Very cute little thing.
> 
> Birkin 30, SWH, Kraft, Matte Alligator or Croc? - very beautiful…Matte Alligator looked gorgeous!  But this type of pale golden, brown color did not look good against my skin tone.
> 
> Birkin 30, SWH, Graphite, Shiny alligator - tempted..but too close to my black and dark grey croc bags, which I use much less often since I stopped going to the office.
> 
> Birkin 30, 3-in-1, GHW, Beton, Togo - (didn’t like the effect of GHW on Beton. Also, not sure I would ever use the the three different parts of it as intended.)
> 
> Birkin 30 Sellier, SHW, Nata, Epsom -  beautiful, Summerly color, very nice bag but on me Nata looked  too warm, almost going into very pale yellow, especially in artificial light.
> 
> I feel very lucky to have received all these offers over the last few months. Unfortunately, all were “No” so far  I am just super bad at imagining the way a particular color would look on me so I am very bad at articulating my wishes.  I will only know the right thing once I see it.


Impressive offers! You have to admit Hermes is trying hard to please !


----------



## jenayb

corgimom11 said:


> Thanks all for your input. I ended up buying the bag (no surprise) and posted it in the latest purchase thread. Appreciate your help



Would love to see photos if you are ok posting - the specs just sound gorgeous.


----------



## noegirl

My SA hinted that he had a little something in preparation for my birthday that’s coming up. 

This little Mini Kelly verso in rose confetti and orange with phw was the perfect candy pink I needed. I’m in love


----------



## stylemeter

So cute


----------



## Hermes.L

Mini verrou in ombré lizard.. came home with me


----------



## demicouture

noegirl said:


> My SA hinted that he had a little something in preparation for my birthday that’s coming up.
> 
> This little Mini Kelly verso in rose confetti and orange with phw was the perfect candy pink I needed. I’m in love
> 
> View attachment 5602600
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602601


Absolutely breathtaking! There is something about a pink/orange combo that's just very very lush! Enjoy!


----------



## BirkinLover77

nat74 said:


> OMG! I’m so excited to share my first QB. I’m a newbie and new on my Hermès journey. Birkin has been my dream bag for years! Presenting my B30 black Togo rose gold hardware.
> 
> View attachment 5599374


Very beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## ArielS

noegirl said:


> My SA hinted that he had a little something in preparation for my birthday that’s coming up.
> 
> This little Mini Kelly verso in rose confetti and orange with phw was the perfect candy pink I needed. I’m in love
> 
> View attachment 5602600
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602601


Wonderfully combo! Big congratulations!! Love how Hermes making more and more verso bags.


----------



## carlinha

noegirl said:


> My SA hinted that he had a little something in preparation for my birthday that’s coming up.
> 
> This little Mini Kelly verso in rose confetti and orange with phw was the perfect candy pink I needed. I’m in love
> 
> View attachment 5602600
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602601


Obsessed


----------



## carlinha

ArielS said:


> Wonderfully combo! Big congratulations!! Love how Hermes making more and more verso bags.


Me too!!  Yes to verso!!!


----------



## LolaWhisp

Mini Roulis Verte Almonde-Pass
C18 in bleu France with enamel buckle-pass
The constance pass hurt my soul a lot. Unfortunately, I have a very specific collection in mind and it’s too similar to another bag I want.


----------



## Ali2012

...And here it is! I feel like it was fate - I made a wish back in January and assumed it would've expired as the SA said it'd be on file for about 8 months. I was due to go to Paris last week and was going to try my luck there, but my trip got cancelled, then last week I received the offer! It's gorgeous - compact yet spacious, and exactly the vibrant colour I wanted


----------



## stylemeter

lovely color


----------



## luvparis21

Ali2012 said:


> ...And here it is! I feel like it was fate - I made a wish back in January and assumed it would've expired as the SA said it'd be on file for about 8 months. I was due to go to Paris last week and was going to try my luck there, but my trip got cancelled, then last week I received the offer! It's gorgeous - compact yet spacious, and exactly the vibrant colour I wanted
> 
> View attachment 5604224


Super gorgeous! Rouge Casaque?
Congratulations and wear it in great health!


----------



## showgratitude

Ali2012 said:


> ...And here it is! I feel like it was fate - I made a wish back in January and assumed it would've expired as the SA said it'd be on file for about 8 months. I was due to go to Paris last week and was going to try my luck there, but my trip got cancelled, then last week I received the offer! It's gorgeous - compact yet spacious, and exactly the vibrant colour I wanted
> 
> View attachment 5604224


Beautiful!


----------



## Ali2012

luvparis21 said:


> Super gorgeous! Rouge Casaque?
> Congratulations and wear it in great health!


Thank you! Yes, Rouge Casaque - I asked for a bold colour and they delivered!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Ali2012 said:


> ...And here it is! I feel like it was fate - I made a wish back in January and assumed it would've expired as the SA said it'd be on file for about 8 months. I was due to go to Paris last week and was going to try my luck there, but my trip got cancelled, then last week I received the offer! It's gorgeous - compact yet spacious, and exactly the vibrant colour I wanted
> 
> View attachment 5604224


Congratulations! She is beautiful! Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## WingNut

Ali2012 said:


> Thank you! Yes, Rouge Casaque - I asked for a bold colour and they delivered!



It’s gorgeous! The best red!


----------



## ddprincess

Has anyone been offered any qb in gris asphalt? Thanks!


----------



## kittynui

FSH : had to choose between
Kelly 25 sellier vert jade GHW
Kelly 25 retourne vert menthe GHW

Took home vert menthe


----------



## talon

Very pretty!  You made a lovely choice, Enjoy.


----------



## showgratitude

kittynui said:


> FSH : had to choose between
> Kelly 25 sellier vert jade GHW
> Kelly 25 retourne vert menthe GHW
> 
> Took home vert menthe
> View attachment 5604638
> View attachment 5604637


Saw a bag with the same combo as yours on display last week in FSH. It is beautiful! Great choice! It is very eye-catching.


----------



## Build-a-B-K-collection

Ali2012 said:


> Thank you! Yes, Rouge Casaque - I asked for a bold colour and they delivered!


Rouge casaque in my opinion is THE best red !!!!!!


----------



## carlinha

kittynui said:


> FSH : had to choose between
> Kelly 25 sellier vert jade GHW
> Kelly 25 retourne vert menthe GHW
> 
> Took home vert menthe
> View attachment 5604638
> View attachment 5604637


Oh my gawdddddd I would have fainted.  What an amazing selection to choose from, it would have been so hard to choose!!!!  Both are simply stunning


----------



## Bereal

kittynui said:


> FSH : had to choose between
> Kelly 25 sellier vert jade GHW
> Kelly 25 retourne vert menthe GHW
> 
> Took home vert menthe
> View attachment 5604638
> View attachment 5604637


Congratulations! Tough choice..both bags are so beautiful


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

carlinha said:


> Oh yes but I'm not married to Kelly sellier style.  I'd rather take it in Birkin or Constance which does come with RGHW.


I was lucky enough to be offered a Mauve Sylvester Kelly Cut, with RGHW. I'm obsessed with it. It's stunning. I don't know if that helps, as you were speaking of Kelly bag- but seems to me that maybe your dream combo is out there. Good luck!


----------



## carlinha

AnEyefortheBest said:


> I was lucky enough to be offered a Mauve Sylvester Kelly Cut, with RGHW. I'm obsessed with it. It's stunning. I don't know if that helps, as you were speaking of Kelly bag- but seems to me that maybe your dream combo is out there. Good luck!


omg congrats!!!  sounds amazing!  do share a pic if you don't mind!


----------



## Loraidh19

thelucky1 said:


> Here she is!
> 
> View attachment 5597595


I've been thinking about adding this to my collection. Would you recommend it? Yours is gorgeous


----------



## Bereal

Epsom Kelly 28 ghw — yessss

Will share longer story in purchases thread


----------



## Book Worm

Bereal said:


> Epsom Kelly 28 ghw — yessss
> 
> Will share longer story in purchases thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605829


It's so lovely @Bereal. I think I read you were due a bag but delayed due to SA changes. So happy for you!  
CAn't wait to hear your story...


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Bereal said:


> Epsom Kelly 28 ghw — yessss
> 
> Will share longer story in purchases thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605829


Yay you got another offer! Congratulations Bereal! She's beautiful Wear her in the best of health and happiness


----------



## LaPush

LaPush said:


> B30 - Togo in Deep Blue with GHW
> 
> I am on the fence as I have yet to see the bag in-person!


Here is an update. My SA was unable to hold the bag hence another client took it. I am not sure if this was a blessing in disguise as my top pick is Rouge Casaque GHW.

I was hoping to take a picture or two to share here but unfortunately the opportunity did not present itself.


----------



## iwanta30B

FP03 said:


> Shadow


could you please share how much is a shadow?


----------



## allanrvj

iwanta30B said:


> could you please share how much is a shadow?



9,100€ according here:





						2022 Hermès Bag Prices - No Chatting PLEASE!
					

KELLY  25 Kelly 1/5 Epsom Sellier 8,500€ 1/14 Ostrich Sellier $33,990 AUD 1/16 Box Sellier THB 519,550 2/10 Chèvre Sellier $11,400 USD 2/12 Epsom Sellier $10,600 USD 2/13 Togo Retourne $9,900 USD 2/14 Togo Retourne 8,750 CHF 2/15 Swift Retourne 9,100 CHF 2/16 Barenia Sellier 11,500 CHF 2/17 Togo...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Kanwal84

I was offered a K28 retourne Togo Noir PHW. A bit unsure if should accept as I already have a B25 Togo Noir GHW. Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## luckylove

Kanwal84 said:


> I was offered a K28 retourne Togo Noir PHW. A bit unsure if should accept as I already have a B25 Togo Noir GHW. Any advice would be appreciated


To me, they are completely different bags so I can definitely justify having both!  One is a tote, while the other has a strap for shoulder carry and hands free. Also, the hardware is different on both so it further expands your bag wardrobe. That said, some people aren't into having more than one black bag, so if you feel it's redundant, wait for something that makes your heart sing. I fall into the category of loving black bags


----------



## Kanwal84

luckylove said:


> To me, they are completely different bags so I can definitely justify having both!  One is a tote, while the other has a strap for shoulder carry and hands free. Also, the hardware is different on both so it further expands your bag wardrobe. That said, some people aren't into having more than one black bag, so if you feel it's redundant, wait for something that makes your heart sing. I fall into the category of loving black bags


Thank you LuckLove! I am also a lover of black bags, but wanted to make sure I wasn't thinking unreasonably about how different these two are. Appreciate the insights!


----------



## showgratitude

Kanwal84 said:


> I was offered a K28 retourne Togo Noir PHW. A bit unsure if should accept as I already have a B25 Togo Noir GHW. Any advice would be appreciated


Did your SA offer you another Noir bag because she knows you like that color?  If you will be okay with the fact that you will never get the same offer again and live with it, then it means you don't love the bag---you can pass.


----------



## deltalady

Kanwal84 said:


> I was offered a K28 retourne Togo Noir PHW. A bit unsure if should accept as I already have a B25 Togo Noir GHW. Any advice would be appreciated


I have a black Kelly and Birkin. To me, they are very different. I would accept if you like black bags.


----------



## odette57

Kanwal84 said:


> I was offered a K28 retourne Togo Noir PHW. A bit unsure if should accept as I already have a B25 Togo Noir GHW. Any advice would be appreciated


Totally different bags especially with different hardware.  If it were another color and you are having this dilemma, I would say you would be limited to a particular color scheme in terms of what outfit you can wear with it, but since it's black, it would match most wardrobes.


----------



## tinkerbell68

Kanwal84 said:


> I was offered a K28 retourne Togo Noir PHW. A bit unsure if should accept as I already have a B25 Togo Noir GHW. Any advice would be appreciated


I had a similar dilemma earlier this summer and received some thoughtful advice from the forum - https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/would-two-h-bags-in-noir-be-too-much-of-a-good-thing.1054794/


----------



## tonkamama

Kanwal84 said:


> I was offered a K28 retourne Togo Noir PHW. A bit unsure if should accept as I already have a B25 Togo Noir GHW. Any advice would be appreciated


Did you ask for another Hermes bag in the same color of noir?  if no…

Do you want other color(s) besides noir to extend your collection?  If yes…

Are you willing to spend more money and wait until next quota turn to get your dream color?  

I love black but I don’t want to repeat colors because Hermes quota bags are expensive and hard to get.


----------



## Kanwal84

showgratitude said:


> Did your SA offer you another Noir bag because she knows you like that color?  If you will be okay with the fact that you will never get the same offer again and live with it, then it means you don't love the bag---you can pass.


She knows that I love neutrals and I asked for a neutral kelly. Good point on likely never getting the same offer again!


----------



## Kanwal84

tinkerbell68 said:


> I had a similar dilemma earlier this summer and received some thoughtful advice from the forum - https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/would-two-h-bags-in-noir-be-too-much-of-a-good-thing.1054794/


thank you! this is helpful for sure.


----------



## Kanwal84

tonkamama said:


> Did you ask for another Hermes bag in the same color of noir?  if no…
> 
> Do you want other color(s) besides noir to extend your collection?  If yes…
> 
> Are you willing to spend more money and wait until next quota turn to get your dream color?
> 
> I love black but I don’t want to repeat colors because Hermes quota bags are expensive and hard to get.


I should have mentioned that these would not be my only H bags, so i do have a variety of colors - just never really contemplated repeating any colors until now! Good point on waiting until next quota turn - not sure i would get to that the rest of this year so this might be my only chance


----------



## impaktplayer

My SA surprised us with this cute Kelly To Go Wallet in Rose Confetti


----------



## pastel_lover

So so happy to have received this offer from my SA. Constance 1 24 Nata with gold hardware


----------



## Bereal

pastel_lover said:


> So so happy to have received this offer from my SA. Constance 1 24 Nata with gold hardware
> 
> View attachment 5607407
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607408


Congratulations  Dream bag!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

pastel_lover said:


> So so happy to have received this offer from my SA. Constance 1 24 Nata with gold hardware
> 
> View attachment 5607407
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607408


Congratulations Pastel_offer on your beautiful bag!  Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## holly_g

K25 Epsom Noir GHW (this is the only one I didn't take).
K35 Epsom Gold GHW.
A special order invite (!!!!!). I asked for a K28 Togo Vert Rousseau, Cactus interior, and Permabrass hardware.
B30 Togo Gris Meyer PHW.

There were about five months between the K35 and the SO invitation, and a little bit over one month between the SO and the B30. I don’t expect to get offered any more quota bags this year as I’ve already bought two - nothing to complain about though!


----------



## Hautedistrict

Geta in nata- pass
Mini 24/24- yes 
Mini roulis in ostrich trench- pass
Kelly 28 toile- pass
Birkin 25 chai- pass
Birkin 30 toile- yeees 

I have been dreaming about a casual birkin and this is the perfect bag.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hautedistrict said:


> Geta in nata- pass
> Mini 24/24- yes
> Mini roulis in ostrich trench- pass
> Kelly 28 toile- pass
> Birkin 25 chai- pass
> Birkin 30 toile- yeees
> 
> I have been dreaming about a casual birkin and this is the perfect bag.
> 
> View attachment 5607580


so chic! love this bag on u!
B25 chai tho.... omg. yum.


----------



## MAGJES

Israeli_Flava said:


> so chic! love this bag on u!
> *B25 chai tho.... omg. yum.*


omg yes~


----------



## Hautedistrict

Israeli_Flava said:


> so chic! love this bag on u!
> B25 chai tho.... omg. yum.





MAGJES said:


> omg yes~


Thanks alot , It took me two hours to decide i really loved the chai but the toile is a special bag and very hard to get.


----------



## xsimplicity

B25 Sellier


----------



## alizeh316

xsimplicity said:


> B25 Sellier
> 
> View attachment 5608658


Beautiful! Which store


----------



## Vintage.Kelly.Girl

Mini Kelly in black Lizard


----------



## PrayersandPurses

xsimplicity said:


> B25 Sellier
> 
> View attachment 5608658


Congratulations! She's beautiful! Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## mp4

Vintage.Kelly.Girl said:


> Mini Kelly in black Lizard


Pics pretty please?!


----------



## Vintage.Kelly.Girl

mp4 said:


> Pics pretty please?!


Here you go


----------



## _gelato_

Kelly Pochette Noir GHW - pass as KP is not on my wishlist and also for a small bag I prefer pops of colour


----------



## ceedoan

pastel_lover said:


> So so happy to have received this offer from my SA. Constance 1 24 Nata with gold hardware
> 
> View attachment 5607407
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607408


I GASPED. this is sooooo pretty!! congrats, what an amazing offer!


----------



## voguekelly711

Vintage.Kelly.Girl said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 5608918


Love lizard! This is dreamy to me


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Vintage.Kelly.Girl said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 5608918


LOVEEE, lizard is my favorite for exotics


----------



## Chanelandco

Vintage.Kelly.Girl said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 5608918


Congrats. It is beautiful !


----------



## cj_luuuu

offered few b30 k28 b25 exotic leather.

but got kelly dole picto in  chai in the end . 

super cute


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

Vintage.Kelly.Girl said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 5608918


Stunning! I love lizard - so chic


----------



## mp4

Vintage.Kelly.Girl said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 5608918


Gorgeous!


----------



## carrie8

cj_luuuu said:


> offered few b30 k28 b25 exotic leather.
> 
> but got kelly dole picto in  chai in the end .
> 
> super cute
> 
> View attachment 5609314


Just a question. Can you put things inside it?


----------



## cj_luuuu

carrie8 said:


> Just a question. Can you put things inside it?


cardcase and keys only. phone goes to the backpack... 
not a very practical everyday bag.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Vintage.Kelly.Girl said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 5608918


Wowzaaaaaaaaa theee ultimate!!!!!!!!!!!!!! congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

cj_luuuu said:


> offered few b30 k28 b25 exotic leather.
> 
> but got kelly dole picto in  chai in the end .
> 
> super cute
> 
> View attachment 5609314


Now that's a rare one! Super love!!!!!!!!  That color combo is exquisitie... such a collectors piece!


----------



## Mapoon

Hautedistrict said:


> Thanks alot , It took me two hours to decide i really loved the chai but the toile is a special bag and very hard to get.


Very beautiful bag! It definitely suits you! Is the toile version less heavy than the full leather version?


----------



## Mapoon

cj_luuuu said:


> offered few b30 k28 b25 exotic leather.
> 
> but got kelly dole picto in  chai in the end .
> 
> super cute
> 
> View attachment 5609314


Wow this is so unique and special!! And definitely super cute!!


----------



## pimmie22

I was offer a B35 in blue sapphire porosus croc with ghw but decided to turn it down because I think I probably want a smaller size for exotic pieces.

Now another offer, Constance 18 PHW mimosa porosus croc. I loveeeee yellow, but thinking I wanted ostrich leather for constance. Should I pass on this? This yellow is so pretty though.


----------



## carlinha

pimmie22 said:


> I was offer a B35 in blue sapphire porosus croc with ghw but decided to turn it down because I think I probably want a smaller size for exotic pieces.
> 
> Now another offer, Constance 18 PHW mimosa porosus croc. I loveeeee yellow, but thinking I wanted ostrich leather for constance. Should I pass on this? This yellow is so pretty though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611452


I'd take this in a heartbeat!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

pimmie22 said:


> I was offer a B35 in blue sapphire porosus croc with ghw but decided to turn it down because I think I probably want a smaller size for exotic pieces.
> 
> Now another offer, Constance 18 PHW mimosa porosus croc. I loveeeee yellow, but thinking I wanted ostrich leather for constance. Should I pass on this? This yellow is so pretty though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611452


This is beautiful! I love yellow just as much as I love pink! I’d totally take this and I’m a ghw person


----------



## Hautedistrict

Mapoon said:


> Very beautiful bag! It definitely suits you! Is the toile version less heavy than the full leather version?


Yes its not heavy at all.


----------



## Kanwal84

K28 Noir Togo retourne PHW - I accepted! (thanks to all those that shared their advise )


----------



## jenayb

pimmie22 said:


> I was offer a B35 in blue sapphire porosus croc with ghw but decided to turn it down because I think I probably want a smaller size for exotic pieces.
> 
> Now another offer, Constance 18 PHW mimosa porosus croc. I loveeeee yellow, but thinking I wanted ostrich leather for constance. Should I pass on this? This yellow is so pretty though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611452



This would be a yes for me.


----------



## voguekelly711

pimmie22 said:


> I was offer a B35 in blue sapphire porosus croc with ghw but decided to turn it down because I think I probably want a smaller size for exotic pieces.
> 
> Now another offer, Constance 18 PHW mimosa porosus croc. I loveeeee yellow, but thinking I wanted ostrich leather for constance. Should I pass on this? This yellow is so pretty though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611452


Yes!!! Mimosa is so gorgeous especially with PHW. I’d take it and run


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Kanwal84 said:


> K28 Noir Togo retourne PHW - I accepted! (thanks to all those that shared their advise )
> 
> View attachment 5611869


Congratulations on your beautiful purchase! Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## Kanwal84

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful purchase! Wear her in good health and happiness


Thank you


----------



## nfl81

Just picked up a 5p pink Kelly 20.  I've been waiting for this color for years!


----------



## 880

FSH SA
28K quadrille toile , accepted 
Cargo picotin pm, accepted
Horizon bag project, no thanks


----------



## BirkinBish

Mini Kelly Celeste with GHW - Absolutely, yes!


----------



## pearlgrass

BirkinBish said:


> Mini Kelly Celeste with GHW - Absolutely, yes!


Congrats on your mini Kelly


----------



## textilegirl

880 said:


> FSH SA
> 28K quadrille toile , accepted
> Cargo picotin pm, accepted
> Horizon bag project, no thanks
> View attachment 5613580


That Kelly is stupendous; many congrats and wear it in good health!


----------



## fabdiva

pastel_lover said:


> So so happy to have received this offer from my SA. Constance 1 24 Nata with gold hardware
> 
> View attachment 5607407
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607408


This is stunning!!!  Love it!!


----------



## fabdiva

xsimplicity said:


> B25 Sellier
> 
> View attachment 5608658


Perfection!


----------



## Helventara

880 said:


> FSH SA
> 28K quadrille toile , accepted
> Cargo picotin pm, accepted
> Horizon bag project, no thanks
> View attachment 5613580


I am looking forward to seeing  how you will style this very unique Kelly. It fits your wardrobe (that you often share here) so well!  I assume your toile is black and neutral?


----------



## CocoLover27

Mini Constance Nata Mysore with gold hardware. It’s not my color preference , I like dark colors . I’ll see the bag this Wednesday and decide if I will take her home.


----------



## TankerToad

880 said:


> FSH SA
> 28K quadrille toile , accepted
> Cargo picotin pm, accepted
> Horizon bag project, no thanks
> View attachment 5613580


Wow!!!!


----------



## gracipoo

Kelly 25 Sellier GHW Epsom noir; pass
Kelly 25 retourne GHW Togo mushroom; pass
Kelly 28 retourne GHW Togo Etoupe; pass
Birkin 25 GHW Togo Biscuit; pass
Birkin 25 GHW Togo Gris Meyer; pass
Birkin 25 GHW swift Nata; Accepted

I wanted the Biscuit but I already have a Gold on GHW Birkin 30. I hope I made the right choice


----------



## Hautedistrict

gracipoo said:


> Kelly 25 Sellier GHW Epsom noir; pass
> Kelly 25 retourne GHW Togo mushroom; pass
> Kelly 28 retourne GHW Togo Etoupe; pass
> Birkin 25 GHW Togo Biscuit; pass
> Birkin 25 GHW Togo Gris Meyer; pass
> Birkin 25 GHW swift Nata; Accepted
> 
> I wanted the Biscuit but I already have a Gold on GHW Birkin 30. I hope I made the right choice


Swift nata is a dream bag ,you made the best choice out of all the options you had. Enjoy it dear ❤️


----------



## xxDxx

K25 Tricolor Nata, Jaune Poussin, Sesame PHW- declined, because I don't like the color combination


----------



## sammix3

CocoLover27 said:


> Mini Constance Nata Mysore with gold hardware. It’s not my color preference , I like dark colors . I’ll see the bag this Wednesday and decide if I will take her home.


I would love this bag!


----------



## Chrismin

CocoLover27 said:


> Mini Constance Nata Mysore with gold hardware. It’s not my color preference , I like dark colors . I’ll see the bag this Wednesday and decide if I will take her home.


i have to say i also dont love light colors but my SA suggested a mini epsom nata w phw and i have loved this bag.  i often bring it for travel bc its an easy cross body and can be used for nicer occasions as well
hope you like it!


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

880 said:


> FSH SA
> 28K quadrille toile , accepted
> Cargo picotin pm, accepted
> Horizon bag project, no thanks
> View attachment 5613580


In love with these! Congratulations!


----------



## Book Worm

CocoLover27 said:


> Mini Constance Nata Mysore with gold hardware. It’s not my color preference , I like dark colors . I’ll see the bag this Wednesday and decide if I will take her home.


 this would be one of my top combinations. I absolute love ghw with cool-toned light colors. The fact that it's going to be against my body (read color transfer) and not on my arm or hand is what would make me hesitate....just for a sec tho


----------



## 880

Helventara said:


> I am looking forward to seeing  how you will style this very unique Kelly. It fits your wardrobe (that you often share here) so well!  I assume your toile is black and neutral?


Thank you for your kind words @Helventara , @textilegirl ,  @TankerToad , and @Pamela Stylepop !

yes, the colors are black and white


----------



## pearlgrass

CocoLover27 said:


> Mini Constance Nata Mysore with gold hardware. It’s not my color preference , I like dark colors . I’ll see the bag this Wednesday and decide if I will take her home.



I am super excited for you! Hope you bring this beauty home on Wednesday


----------



## pearlgrass

gracipoo said:


> Kelly 25 Sellier GHW Epsom noir; pass
> Kelly 25 retourne GHW Togo mushroom; pass
> Kelly 28 retourne GHW Togo Etoupe; pass
> Birkin 25 GHW Togo Biscuit; pass
> Birkin 25 GHW Togo Gris Meyer; pass
> Birkin 25 GHW swift Nata; Accepted
> 
> I wanted the Biscuit but I already have a Gold on GHW Birkin 30. I hope I made the right choice



Great choice  Congrats on your new B25!


----------



## ceedoan

gracipoo said:


> Kelly 25 Sellier GHW Epsom noir; pass
> Kelly 25 retourne GHW Togo mushroom; pass
> Kelly 28 retourne GHW Togo Etoupe; pass
> Birkin 25 GHW Togo Biscuit; pass
> Birkin 25 GHW Togo Gris Meyer; pass
> Birkin 25 GHW swift Nata; Accepted
> 
> I wanted the Biscuit but I already have a Gold on GHW Birkin 30. I hope I made the right choice


AMAZING offers!!! i love what you accepted. What a dream combo!!!


----------



## lala_retro

All awesome offers, but swift in nata definitely takes the cake! Congrats on your new bag!


----------



## Hedgehog101

Was offered a picotin 18 vert jade - pass
I just don't like green...


----------



## stylemeter

got offered rose extreme kelly sellier 25 in madame calfskin. -refused.


----------



## Bebeh

Birkin 25 togo palladium  accepted


----------



## luvparis21

stylemeter said:


> got offered rose extreme kelly sellier 25 in madame calfskin. -refused.


So glad to hear that Rose extreme is still around! If you don’t mind me asking, which continent was this at? Thank you!!


----------



## lovefordiamonds

@stylemeter I'd love to know too!! Waiting on this exact bag myself!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Bebeh said:


> Birkin 25 togo palladium  accepted


Congrats!! What color?


----------



## Bebeh

Leo the Lion said:


> Congrats!! What color?


Sorry forgot to mention! Its black/noir


----------



## Leo the Lion

Bebeh said:


> Sorry forgot to mention! Its black/noir


Love it! Enjoy that beauty! I have the B25 togo noir with rose gold.


----------



## stylemeter

luvparis21 said:


> So glad to hear that Rose extreme is still around! If you don’t mind me asking, which continent was this at? Thank you!!


Europe


----------



## luvparis21

stylemeter said:


> Europe


Thanks so much for letting us know ❤️


----------



## CocoLover27

I decided to take this Constance Nata mini gold hardware Mysore! It’s a perfect cross body bag!
I wasn’t too excited about the color but when my SA opened the box , I immediately told her I’ll take her. 
I also got this hat and a matching muffler !


----------



## PrayersandPurses

CocoLover27 said:


> I decided to take this Constance Nata mini gold hardware Mysore! It’s a perfect cross body bag!
> I wasn’t too excited about the color but when my SA opened the box , I immediately told her I’ll take her.
> I also got this hat and a matching muffler !
> 
> View attachment 5615723
> View attachment 5615724
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615725


Congratulations on your beautiful bag and your other purchases! Wear them all in good health and happiness.


----------



## art nouveau

Surprise offer from my SA:  a heritage leather Peau du Porc B25 in Toffee.  I accepted.  Have never seen the leather nor the color, but it works as a neutral bag that is missing from my collection.  The leather is beautiful.  It has shimmer under bright light and is perfect for a B25.  It is lighter but sturdier than Clemence and Togo, but not as stiff as Epsom.  Looks like it will not get slouchy.  Toffee is like a lighter gold with a tinge of orange.  I was told it may turn a bit darker with age.


----------



## fabdiva

CocoLover27 said:


> I decided to take this Constance Nata mini gold hardware Mysore! It’s a perfect cross body bag!
> I wasn’t too excited about the color but when my SA opened the box , I immediately told her I’ll take her.
> I also got this hat and a matching muffler !
> 
> View attachment 5615723
> View attachment 5615724
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615725


Perfection!


----------



## DR2014

art nouveau said:


> Surprise offer from my SA:  a heritage leather Peau du Porc B25 in Toffee.  I accepted.  Have never seen the leather nor the color, but it works as a neutral bag that is missing from my collection.  The leather is beautiful.  It has shimmer under bright light and is perfect for a B25.  It is lighter but sturdier than Clemence and Togo, but not as stiff as Epsom.  Looks like it will not get slouchy.  Toffee is like a lighter gold with a tinge of orange.  I was told it may turn a bit darker with age.
> 
> View attachment 5615741
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615742
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615743


Wow this is spectacular! Congratulations!!


----------



## Book Worm

CocoLover27 said:


> I decided to take this Constance Nata mini gold hardware Mysore! It’s a perfect cross body bag!
> I wasn’t too excited about the color but when my SA opened the box , I immediately told her I’ll take her.
> I also got this hat and a matching muffler !
> 
> View attachment 5615723
> View attachment 5615724
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615725
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That bag is beautiful!


----------



## Book Worm

art nouveau said:


> Surprise offer from my SA:  a heritage leather Peau du Porc B25 in Toffee.  I accepted.  Have never seen the leather nor the color, but it works as a neutral bag that is missing from my collection.  The leather is beautiful.  It has shimmer under bright light and is perfect for a B25.  It is lighter but sturdier than Clemence and Togo, but not as stiff as Epsom.  Looks like it will not get slouchy.  Toffee is like a lighter gold with a tinge of orange.  I was told it may turn a bit darker with age.
> 
> View attachment 5615741
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615742
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615743


Stunning!


----------



## art nouveau

DR2014 said:


> Wow this is spectacular! Congratulations!!


Thank you.


----------



## Pattynaam

art nouveau said:


> Surprise offer from my SA:  a heritage leather Peau du Porc B25 in Toffee.  I accepted.  Have never seen the leather nor the color, but it works as a neutral bag that is missing from my collection.  The leather is beautiful.  It has shimmer under bright light and is perfect for a B25.  It is lighter but sturdier than Clemence and Togo, but not as stiff as Epsom.  Looks like it will not get slouchy.  Toffee is like a lighter gold with a tinge of orange.  I was told it may turn a bit darker with age.
> 
> View attachment 5615741
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615742
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615743



Wowww 
This is such a special bag!! Big congrats


----------



## loh

art nouveau said:


> Surprise offer from my SA:  a heritage leather Peau du Porc B25 in Toffee.  I accepted.  Have never seen the leather nor the color, but it works as a neutral bag that is missing from my collection.  The leather is beautiful.  It has shimmer under bright light and is perfect for a B25.  It is lighter but sturdier than Clemence and Togo, but not as stiff as Epsom.  Looks like it will not get slouchy.  Toffee is like a lighter gold with a tinge of orange.  I was told it may turn a bit darker with age.
> 
> View attachment 5615741
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615742
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615743



Wow, that is beyond gorgeous.   Swoon worthy I would say.   Congratulations!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

art nouveau said:


> Surprise offer from my SA:  a heritage leather Peau du Porc B25 in Toffee.  I accepted.  Have never seen the leather nor the color, but it works as a neutral bag that is missing from my collection.  The leather is beautiful.  It has shimmer under bright light and is perfect for a B25.  It is lighter but sturdier than Clemence and Togo, but not as stiff as Epsom.  Looks like it will not get slouchy.  Toffee is like a lighter gold with a tinge of orange.  I was told it may turn a bit darker with age.
> 
> View attachment 5615741
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615742
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615743


Congratulations on your beautiful bag! That leather and colour look stunning! So perfect for autumn! Wear it in good health and happiness


----------



## 880

art nouveau said:


> Surprise offer from my SA:  a heritage leather Peau du Porc B25 in Toffee.  I accepted.  Have never seen the leather nor the color, but it works as a neutral bag that is missing from my collection.  The leather is beautiful.  It has shimmer under bright light and is perfect for a B25.  It is lighter but sturdier than Clemence and Togo, but not as stiff as Epsom.  Looks like it will not get slouchy.  Toffee is like a lighter gold with a tinge of orange.  I was told it may turn a bit darker with age.
> 
> View attachment 5615741
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615742
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615743


Love PP! Am so happy for you!


----------



## coutureincourt

Hi everyone , long time lurker but I am so excited to be able to post for the first time here. I just got the call from my SA offering me my first ever quota bag. An Etoupe b30 with ghw eeeep so excited I’m going to pop over to the boutique tomorrow to see it. I was hoping for an Etain but how can I say no to a classic color like Etoupe.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

coutureincourt said:


> Hi everyone , long time lurker but I am so excited to be able to post for the first time here. I just got the call from my SA offering me my first ever quota bag. An Etoupe b30 with ghw eeeep so excited I’m going to pop over to the boutique tomorrow to see it. I was hoping for an Etain but how can I say no to a classic color like Etoupe.


Congratulations! This is a special combination.


----------



## ouicestmoi

coutureincourt said:


> Hi everyone , long time lurker but I am so excited to be able to post for the first time here. I just got the call from my SA offering me my first ever quota bag. An Etoupe b30 with ghw eeeep so excited I’m going to pop over to the boutique tomorrow to see it. I was hoping for an Etain but how can I say no to a classic color like Etoupe.


I may be biased as I have a B30 with the same specs, but it's such a perfect neutral bag!  Congratulations!


----------



## coutureincourt

ouicestmoi said:


> I may be biased as I have a B30 with the same specs, but it's such a perfect neutral bag!  Congratulations!


Thank you I’m so excited, it is a perfect neutral .


----------



## coutureincourt

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Congratulations! This is a special combination.


Thank you I’m so excited, i am counting down the hours until I can go down to the boutique .


----------



## PrayersandPurses

coutureincourt said:


> Hi everyone , long time lurker but I am so excited to be able to post for the first time here. I just got the call from my SA offering me my first ever quota bag. An Etoupe b30 with ghw eeeep so excited I’m going to pop over to the boutique tomorrow to see it. I was hoping for an Etain but how can I say no to a classic color like Etoupe.


Congratulations and welcome. Can't wait to see your pictures


----------



## lishukha

coutureincourt said:


> Thank you I’m so excited, it is a perfect neutral .


It really is! I was in the same boat with you, asked for etain and got offered an Etoupe and I have loved it so much more than I expected! Never look back at etain anymore lol.


----------



## fashiongodess*

Book Worm said:


> Stunning!





art nouveau said:


> Surprise offer from my SA:  a heritage leather Peau du Porc B25 in Toffee.  I accepted.  Have never seen the leather nor the color, but it works as a neutral bag that is missing from my collection.  The leather is beautiful.  It has shimmer under bright light and is perfect for a B25.  It is lighter but sturdier than Clemence and Togo, but not as stiff as Epsom.  Looks like it will not get slouchy.  Toffee is like a lighter gold with a tinge of orange.  I was told it may turn a bit darker with age.
> 
> View attachment 5615741
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615742
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615743


What a beauty


----------



## tolliv

gracipoo said:


> Kelly 25 Sellier GHW Epsom noir; pass
> Kelly 25 retourne GHW Togo mushroom; pass
> Kelly 28 retourne GHW Togo Etoupe; pass
> Birkin 25 GHW Togo Biscuit; pass
> Birkin 25 GHW Togo Gris Meyer; pass
> Birkin 25 GHW swift Nata; Accepted
> 
> I wanted the Biscuit but I already have a Gold on GHW Birkin 30. I hope I made the right choice


I love the Biscuit color. It’s sooo pretty


----------



## tolliv

art nouveau said:


> Surprise offer from my SA:  a heritage leather Peau du Porc B25 in Toffee.  I accepted.  Have never seen the leather nor the color, but it works as a neutral bag that is missing from my collection.  The leather is beautiful.  It has shimmer under bright light and is perfect for a B25.  It is lighter but sturdier than Clemence and Togo, but not as stiff as Epsom.  Looks like it will not get slouchy.  Toffee is like a lighter gold with a tinge of orange.  I was told it may turn a bit darker with age.
> 
> View attachment 5615741
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615742
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615743


This is beautiful


----------



## Fashionista2

art nouveau said:


> Surprise offer from my SA:  a heritage leather Peau du Porc B25 in Toffee.  I accepted.  Have never seen the leather nor the color, but it works as a neutral bag that is missing from my collection.  The leather is beautiful.  It has shimmer under bright light and is perfect for a B25.  It is lighter but sturdier than Clemence and Togo, but not as stiff as Epsom.  Looks like it will not get slouchy.  Toffee is like a lighter gold with a tinge of orange.  I was told it may turn a bit darker with age.
> 
> View attachment 5615741
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615742
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615743


Beautiful


----------



## art nouveau

Book Worm said:


> Stunning!


Thank you.


----------



## Mapoon

Was after a mini evelyne in a pop of colour (red or something along that line with patterned strap) since I already got a noir clemence with ghw but since nothing coming this season my SA offered me a gold on gold mini evelyne in maurice leather. I did reject it on the phone when he first told me but he said “I will hold it for you, just have a try and you don’t have to get it” and 4 weeks later (just a few days ago) I tried it and I brought it home…definitely a more versatile classic neutral colour and felt more structured


----------



## voguekelly711

art nouveau said:


> Surprise offer from my SA:  a heritage leather Peau du Porc B25 in Toffee.  I accepted.  Have never seen the leather nor the color, but it works as a neutral bag that is missing from my collection.  The leather is beautiful.  It has shimmer under bright light and is perfect for a B25.  It is lighter but sturdier than Clemence and Togo, but not as stiff as Epsom.  Looks like it will not get slouchy.  Toffee is like a lighter gold with a tinge of orange.  I was told it may turn a bit darker with age.
> 
> View attachment 5615741
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615742
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615743


This is absolutely spectacular. I am so envious!! And I don’t get jealous easy!! PP is a favorite… get the matching Bastia / Calvi if you can


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Mapoon said:


> Was after a mini evelyne in a pop of colour (red or something along that line with patterned strap) since I already got a noir clemence with ghw but since nothing coming this season my SA offered me a gold on gold mini evelyne in maurice leather. I did reject it on the phone when he first told me but he said “I will hold it for you, just have a try and you don’t have to get it” and 4 weeks later (just a few days ago) I tried it and I brought it home…definitely a more versatile classic neutral colour and felt more structured
> 
> View attachment 5616596


Congratulations!. I love the tpm and it's so beautiful in this colour!. I don't know much about Maurice leather. Is it heavier than Clemence? Wear it in good health and happiness


----------



## Israeli_Flava

@art nouveau What a special bag! Sheesh she is a STUNNER and that LOCK too..... 
your twillies look amazing with her as well. PERFECTION dear.


----------



## Logic

Mapoon said:


> Was after a mini evelyne in a pop of colour (red or something along that line with patterned strap) since I already got a noir clemence with ghw but since nothing coming this season my SA offered me a gold on gold mini evelyne in maurice leather. I did reject it on the phone when he first told me but he said “I will hold it for you, just have a try and you don’t have to get it” and 4 weeks later (just a few days ago) I tried it and I brought it home…definitely a more versatile classic neutral colour and felt more structured
> 
> View attachment 5616596


Congratulations ona classic colour and special leather, it’s so pretty!


----------



## Rachel_Mara

Birkin 30 Veau Evercalf! It’s stunning and glossy.


----------



## 27leborse

I love evercalf!


----------



## mp4

Rachel_Mara said:


> Birkin 30 Veau Evercalf! It’s stunning and glossy.
> 
> View attachment 5617074


Twins! I call mine black beauty


----------



## threeboysmama

Constance to go in blk with gold hardware - YES


----------



## Nerja

nat74 said:


> OMG! I’m so excited to share my first QB. I’m a newbie and new on my Hermès journey. Birkin has been my dream bag for years! Presenting my B30 black Togo rose gold hardware.
> 
> View attachment 5599374


Dear @nat74 congratulations on your new  black Birkin beauty! I’m a little late (been on vay-cay camping with no internet ) but  loads of congrats to you!


----------



## _kiki119_

B25 noir Togo GHW - going to see it this week but most likely a yes since i have been asking for. B/k 25 in neutral GHW

Never had togo before, does it need special care and is it prone to scratches?


----------



## DoggieBags

T


_kiki119_ said:


> B25 noir Togo GHW - going to see it this week but most likely a yes since i have been asking for. B/k 25 in neutral GHW
> 
> Never had togo before, does it need special care and is it prone to scratches?


Congrats on the B25 Noir Togo ghw. That’s such a classic combination. Togo is lighter than Clemence and also holds it’s shape better. I have a Togo B25 that I use often and have not noticed it being prone to scratches. It’s 3 years old and has held it’s shape and has no scratches.


----------



## _kiki119_

DoggieBags said:


> T
> 
> Congrats on the B25 Noir Togo ghw. That’s such a classic combination. Togo is lighter than Clemence and also holds it’s shape better. I have a Togo B25 that I use often and have not noticed it being prone to scratches. It’s 3 years old and has held it’s shape and has no scratches.


Thank you. Now u got me excited


----------



## nat74

Nerja said:


> Dear @nat74 congratulations on your new  black Birkin beauty! I’m a little late (been on vay-cay camping with no internet ) but  loads of congrats to you!


Thank you so much @Nerja! Appreciate your kind words! Hope you enjoyed your vacay!


----------



## showgratitude

_kiki119_ said:


> B25 noir Togo GHW - going to see it this week but most likely a yes since i have been asking for. B/k 25 in neutral GHW
> 
> Never had togo before, does it need special care and is it prone to scratches?


Congratulations! Love the B Togo. So far, I don't see any scratches on mine..so I'd say it's not prone to it.


----------



## _kiki119_

showgratitude said:


> Congratulations! Love the B Togo. So far, I don't see any scratches on mine..so I'd say it's not prone to it.


Oh ty! I am excited


----------



## Mapoon

Logic said:


> Congratulations ona classic colour and special leather, it’s so pretty!


Thanks babe!!!


----------



## Lotus-light

Mapoon said:


> Was after a mini evelyne in a pop of colour (red or something along that line with patterned strap) since I already got a noir clemence with ghw but since nothing coming this season my SA offered me a gold on gold mini evelyne in maurice leather. I did reject it on the phone when he first told me but he said “I will hold it for you, just have a try and you don’t have to get it” and 4 weeks later (just a few days ago) I tried it and I brought it home…definitely a more versatile classic neutral colour and felt more structured
> 
> View attachment 5616596


It looks fantastic on you!


----------



## Mapoon

pbui said:


> It looks fantastic on you!


Thank you so much dear!!


----------



## olibelli

I received an offer two weeks ago that I forgot to share.

Mini Kelly Epsom Graphite GHW - yes! The interesting thing is that the stitching appears to be a light purplish gray color, similar to Gris Mouette.


----------



## heifer

C18 Chai Matte Alligator GHW


----------



## _kiki119_

heifer said:


> C18 Chai Matte Alligator GHW


have you decided on it yet?


----------



## heifer

_kiki119_ said:


> have you decided on it yet?


yes - pass.
As much as I love the constance mini, this color in this leather combo doesn't work for me. I prefer chai in togo or epsom


----------



## Onthego

nfl81 said:


> Just picked up a 5p pink Kelly 20.  I've been waiting for this color for years!


Please post a picture when you have a chance.


----------



## olibelli

olibelli said:


> I received an offer two weeks ago that I forgot to share.
> 
> Mini Kelly Epsom Graphite GHW - yes! The interesting thing is that the stitching appears to be a light purplish gray color, similar to Gris Mouette.


Forgot to post a photo!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

olibelli said:


> Forgot to post a photo!
> 
> View attachment 5618080
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618081


Congratulations! It's a beautiful colour! Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## ceedoan

B25 verso, bleu saphir outside, gris mouette inside + GHW in clemence - PASS. 
Extremely hard decision for me but 1) I didn't want to take someone else's wishlist quota bag and 2) i'm holding out for my wishlist colors and hoping I am offered in the future. I will be patient


----------



## franjen13

Mini Constance Gris Perle Ostrich GHW


----------



## hphile

Mini Della Cavalleria in Mauve Pale - Pass
Kelly Danse in Jaune de Naples PHW Evercolor - Accepted


----------



## Summerof89

franjen13 said:


> Mini Constance Gris Perle Ostrich GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618311


my dream combo, congrats


----------



## franjen13

TY! This is my first H bag!


----------



## allanrvj

franjen13 said:


> TY! This is my first H bag!


you went big time on the first go!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

franjen13 said:


> TY! This is my first H bag!


Wow. An exotic for your first bag! That is amazing. Congratulations! The Constance is a beautiful bag. Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## franjen13

PrayersandPurses said:


> Wow. An exotic for your first bag! That is amazing. Congratulations! The Constance is a beautiful bag. Wear her in good health and happiness


Thank you!! I find myself always trying to take the road less traveled


----------



## lemonlime46

carrie8 said:


> Just a question. Can you put things inside it?


yes you can haha i have one and sometimes put my airpods in it (without case ), could fit a few coins as well!


----------



## QuelleFromage

A classic, Kelly 28 in noir Togo with GHW. I don't have a black retourne, so I said yes


----------



## jenayb

QuelleFromage said:


> A classic, Kelly 28 in noir Togo with GHW. I don't have a black retourne, so I said yes



THE classic!


----------



## hyhbb

Was offered my dream bag - K25 retourne in Gris Meyer, GHW ☺️


----------



## mcpro

hphile said:


> Mini Della Cavalleria in Mauve Pale - Pass
> Kelly Danse in Jaune de Naples PHW Evercolor - Accepted


love Kelly Danse!! congratulations, show us pictures, love to see!!


----------



## hphile

mcpro said:


> love Kelly Danse!! congratulations, show us pictures, love to see!!







here it is! i’ve mostly been wearing it crossbody and over the shoulder.  takes getting used to which holes to loop it through to achieve the look i want


----------



## carlinha

So many amazing offers, congrats all!!!

Maybe stock is improving?!


----------



## mes.joies.quotidiennes

hyhbb said:


> Was offered my dream bag - K25 retourne in Gris Meyer, GHW ☺️


Would love the see a picture


----------



## myfavouritecolourisorange

C18 Noir PHW Evercalf - Declined

Waited 3 years to be offered a bag. Asked my SA if my declining the bag would make me lose my place in line, and he said I will just want to wait longer now  He seemed annoyed.


----------



## showgratitude

myfavouritecolourisorange said:


> C18 Noir PHW Evercalf - Declined
> 
> Waited 3 years to be offered a bag. Asked my SA if my declining the bag would make me lose my place in line, and he said I will just want to wait longer now  He seemed annoyed.


Is that the specs that you gave your SA?  May I ask why you declined it?


----------



## myfavouritecolourisorange

showgratitude said:


> Is that the specs that you gave your SA?  May I ask why you declined it?


It was not the specs I gave my SA. I said I would only like ghw bags.  I also stated that if I were to be offered a Constance, I would like something in the brown, white, or grey family as I have a vintage black Constance that I adore.  I was very confused; maybe he got my specs mixed with someone else? I did politely decline and reiterated my specs to him, but he just said I would have to wait longer now.  I guess I lost my place in line.


----------



## showgratitude

myfavouritecolourisorange said:


> It was not the specs I gave my SA. I said I would only like ghw bags.  I also stated that if I were to be offered a Constance, I would like something in the brown, white, or grey family as I have a vintage black Constance that I adore.  I was very confused; maybe he got my specs mixed with someone else? I did politely decline and reiterated my specs to him, but he just said I would have to wait longer now.  I guess I lost my place in line.


Sorry to hear about that.  But if you really can't see yourself liking this one and using it, you did the right thing.  When unsure about an offer, I always ask myself:  "If I am never offered this thing again, would I be okay with it?"  If the answer is yes, then I pass. Luxury shopping should be fun.  You can't just buy everything your SA suggests you to buy (even if you don't like it) so he doesn't get miffed!  If that is the case, time to move on and find another SA.
Anyway, back to topic.....


----------



## PoshWife

Offered in Paris:
Mini Lindy — pass
Mini Bolide — pass

I politely rejected both bags without asking about the color/hardware combination


----------



## myfavouritecolourisorange

showgratitude said:


> Sorry to hear about that.  But if you really can't see yourself liking this one and using it, you did the right thing.  When unsure about an offer, I always ask myself:  "If I am never offered this thing again, would I be okay with it?"  If the answer is yes, then I pass. Luxury shopping should be fun.  You can't just buy everything your SA suggests you to buy (even if you don't like it) so he doesn't get miffed!  If that is the case, time to move on and find another SA.
> Anyway, back to topic.....


Thank you!  Yes, I think I did do the right thing - I have a couple of phw bags, and they just collect dust.  I don't have any regrets - just sad that my SA was annoyed.  Anyway, you're right - back on topic!  I appreciate your comment


----------



## pimmie22

So after passing on the C18 Mimosa croc constance PHW with some regret, a few more offer came.
- C18 shiny croc blue sapphire GHW/Pass
- B35 shiny croc blue sapphire GHW/Pass
- C18 shiny croc Tri-color Noir/blue sapphire/green(forgot the shade name)/Pass
- B30 touch Matte ostrich Noir GHW/Pass
- B30 touch Matte orange poppy PHW/ Yes!

I didn't expected to get another birkin for my quota bag this year, also I normally prefer GHW over PHW. But I think the color is really pretty and I love and prefer bright color bag. So this bag came home with me yesterday. Anyone enjoy this color as much as I am? Still waiting for a constance hopefully for C24.☺️☺️


----------



## GloWW0rM

pimmie22 said:


> So after passing on the C18 Mimosa croc constance PHW with some regret, a few more offer came.
> - C18 shiny croc blue sapphire GHW/Pass
> - B35 shiny croc blue sapphire GHW/Pass
> - C18 shiny croc Tri-color Noir/blue sapphire/green(forgot the shade name)/Pass
> - B30 touch Matte ostrich Noir GHW/Pass
> - B30 touch Matte orange poppy PHW/ Yes!
> 
> I didn't expected to get another birkin for my quota bag this year, also I normally prefer GHW over PHW. But I think the color is really pretty and I love and prefer bright color bag. So this bag came home with me yesterday. Anyone enjoy this color as much as I am? Still waiting for a constance hopefully for C24.☺️☺️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619804


Congratulations, she’s absolutely beautiful! Love the pop of colour and touch.


----------



## summerdreamsoflove

Love reading this thread! I am incredibly thankful to have received 2 bags this year in the colour palettes that I love. Yes to both of course! 

- B25 in Mauve Sylvestre RGHW

- Mini Kelly II in Nata GHW


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

summerdreamsoflove said:


> Love reading this thread! I am incredibly thankful to have received 2 bags this year in the colour palettes that I love. Yes to both of course!
> 
> - B25 in Mauve Sylvestre RGHW
> 
> - Mini Kelly II in Nata GHW


Ahhh congrats! I’d love to see the MS B. Pics please, if you can!


Loving all of the offers coming in!! Congrats everyone!


----------



## franjen13

summerdreamsoflove said:


> Love reading this thread! I am incredibly thankful to have received 2 bags this year in the colour palettes that I love. Yes to both of course!
> 
> - B25 in Mauve Sylvestre RGHW
> 
> - Mini Kelly II in Nata GHW


WOW!!!!! I would kill for either of these!!!!! Photos, please, if you would be so kind


----------



## franjen13

pimmie22 said:


> So after passing on the C18 Mimosa croc constance PHW with some regret, a few more offer came.
> - C18 shiny croc blue sapphire GHW/Pass
> - B35 shiny croc blue sapphire GHW/Pass
> - C18 shiny croc Tri-color Noir/blue sapphire/green(forgot the shade name)/Pass
> - B30 touch Matte ostrich Noir GHW/Pass
> - B30 touch Matte orange poppy PHW/ Yes!
> 
> I didn't expected to get another birkin for my quota bag this year, also I normally prefer GHW over PHW. But I think the color is really pretty and I love and prefer bright color bag. So this bag came home with me yesterday. Anyone enjoy this color as much as I am? Still waiting for a constance hopefully for C24.☺️☺️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619804


An absolute stunner. Heads will turn! I am the same with HW preference but the PHW <IMO> is much more suited for orangey colors. Enjoy!


----------



## mesh123

summerdreamsoflove said:


> Love reading this thread! I am incredibly thankful to have received 2 bags this year in the colour palettes that I love. Yes to both of course!
> 
> - B25 in Mauve Sylvestre RGHW
> 
> - Mini Kelly II in Nata GHW


Fantastic offers, enjoy your beauties!


----------



## _kiki119_

myfavouritecolourisorange said:


> C18 Noir PHW Evercalf - Declined
> 
> Waited 3 years to be offered a bag. Asked my SA if my declining the bag would make me lose my place in line, and he said I will just want to wait longer now  He seemed annoyed.


That is a long time.  I am so sorry.


----------



## jenayb

pimmie22 said:


> So after passing on the C18 Mimosa croc constance PHW with some regret, a few more offer came.
> - C18 shiny croc blue sapphire GHW/Pass
> - B35 shiny croc blue sapphire GHW/Pass
> - C18 shiny croc Tri-color Noir/blue sapphire/green(forgot the shade name)/Pass
> - B30 touch Matte ostrich Noir GHW/Pass
> - B30 touch Matte orange poppy PHW/ Yes!
> 
> I didn't expected to get another birkin for my quota bag this year, also I normally prefer GHW over PHW. But I think the color is really pretty and I love and prefer bright color bag. So this bag came home with me yesterday. Anyone enjoy this color as much as I am? Still waiting for a constance hopefully for C24.☺️☺️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619804



Gorgeous!


----------



## _kiki119_

_kiki119_ said:


> B25 noir Togo GHW - going to see it this week but most likely a yes since i have been asking for. B/k 25 in neutral GHW
> 
> Never had togo before, does it need special care and is it prone to scratches?


With a pleasantly suprise turn of event, it turned out to be a kelly 25! Which was higher on my wishlist than the b!! Super super excited for this classic 

Miss kelly 25 Noir Togo ghw


----------



## surfer

summerdreamsoflove said:


> Love reading this thread! I am incredibly thankful to have received 2 bags this year in the colour palettes that I love. Yes to both of course!
> 
> - B25 in Mauve Sylvestre RGHW
> 
> - Mini Kelly II in Nata GHW


Amazing offers! May I please ask what continent you're on @summerdreamsoflove?


----------



## PrayersandPurses

pimmie22 said:


> So after passing on the C18 Mimosa croc constance PHW with some regret, a few more offer came.
> - C18 shiny croc blue sapphire GHW/Pass
> - B35 shiny croc blue sapphire GHW/Pass
> - C18 shiny croc Tri-color Noir/blue sapphire/green(forgot the shade name)/Pass
> - B30 touch Matte ostrich Noir GHW/Pass
> - B30 touch Matte orange poppy PHW/ Yes!
> 
> I didn't expected to get another birkin for my quota bag this year, also I normally prefer GHW over PHW. But I think the color is really pretty and I love and prefer bright color bag. So this bag came home with me yesterday. Anyone enjoy this color as much as I am? Still waiting for a constance hopefully for C24.☺️☺️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619804


Congratulations on your beautiful Birkin! Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## PrayersandPurses

_kiki119_ said:


> With a pleasantly suprise turn of event, it turned out to be a kelly 25! Which was higher on my wishlist than the b!! Super super excited for this classic
> 
> Miss kelly 25 Noir Togo ghw
> 
> View attachment 5620167


Congratulations on your beautiful Kelly! Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## Fashionista2

pimmie22 said:


> So after passing on the C18 Mimosa croc constance PHW with some regret, a few more offer came.
> - C18 shiny croc blue sapphire GHW/Pass
> - B35 shiny croc blue sapphire GHW/Pass
> - C18 shiny croc Tri-color Noir/blue sapphire/green(forgot the shade name)/Pass
> - B30 touch Matte ostrich Noir GHW/Pass
> - B30 touch Matte orange poppy PHW/ Yes!
> 
> I didn't expected to get another birkin for my quota bag this year, also I normally prefer GHW over PHW. But I think the color is really pretty and I love and prefer bright color bag. So this bag came home with me yesterday. Anyone enjoy this color as much as I am? Still waiting for a constance hopefully for C24.☺️☺️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619804


So beautiful and unique <#


----------



## Bentley1

_kiki119_ said:


> With a pleasantly suprise turn of event, it turned out to be a kelly 25! Which was higher on my wishlist than the b!! Super super excited for this classic
> 
> Miss kelly 25 Noir Togo ghw
> 
> View attachment 5620167


Oh my goodness, she is absolutely stunning, Many congratulations to you! 
So happy for you for having such a happy & successful visit at your boutique! Certainly worth the trip !!


----------



## MissMomo

pimmie22 said:


> So after passing on the C18 Mimosa croc constance PHW with some regret, a few more offer came.
> - C18 shiny croc blue sapphire GHW/Pass
> - B35 shiny croc blue sapphire GHW/Pass
> - C18 shiny croc Tri-color Noir/blue sapphire/green(forgot the shade name)/Pass
> - B30 touch Matte ostrich Noir GHW/Pass
> - B30 touch Matte orange poppy PHW/ Yes!
> 
> I didn't expected to get another birkin for my quota bag this year, also I normally prefer GHW over PHW. But I think the color is really pretty and I love and prefer bright color bag. So this bag came home with me yesterday. Anyone enjoy this color as much as I am? Still waiting for a constance hopefully for C24.☺️☺️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619804


This is crazy beautiful! First time I’ve seen a bright colour touch


----------



## _kiki119_

Bentley1 said:


> Oh my goodness, she is absolutely stunning, Many congratulations to you!
> So happy for you for having such a happy & successful visit at your boutique! Certainly worth the trip !!


Thank you! She was not sealed but with a paper band around it, assume it was turned down by another client, but super excited for this new beauty


----------



## nfl81

Onthego said:


> Please post a picture when you have a chance.


Here she is!


----------



## summerdreamsoflove

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Ahhh congrats! I’d love to see the MS B. Pics please, if you can!
> 
> 
> Loving all of the offers coming in!! Congrats everyone!





franjen13 said:


> WOW!!!!! I would kill for either of these!!!!! Photos, please, if you would be so kind



Thank you so much! ❤️ I’ll try to take photos soon. Currently swamped with work!



surfer said:


> Amazing offers! May I please ask what continent you're on @summerdreamsoflove?



Thank you dear! I’m residing in Asia.


----------



## starbreeze7

Offered a black box Constance but decide to pass.


----------



## Xthgirl

K25 retourne gris meyer- Pass
Not a fan of the color. Leaning towards a pop neutral.


----------



## BabyBenV

B25 Gris T with GHW -Definitely a YES!


----------



## DimpleGirl

B25 Beton Touch PHW - big YES!


----------



## franjen13

DimpleGirl said:


> B25 Beton Touch PHW - big YES!
> 
> View attachment 5620846


STUNNING!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## WingNut

DimpleGirl said:


> B25 Beton Touch PHW - big YES!
> 
> View attachment 5620846


Beautiful!


----------



## queen b blue

BabyBenV said:


> B25 Gris T with GHW -Definitely a YES!


Congrats!! Can you please share which leather type?


----------



## Bentley1

_kiki119_ said:


> Thank you! She was not sealed but with a paper band around it, assume it was turned down by another client, but super excited for this new beauty


Oh well her/his loss your gain lol 
Amazing offer, enjoy her in good health!


----------



## myfavouritecolourisorange

BabyBenV said:


> B25 Gris T with GHW -Definitely a YES!


Could you please share a photo?  I LOVE this color so much!! It's one my wishlist!


----------



## awbrat

_kiki119_ said:


> Thank you! She was not sealed but with a paper band around it, assume it was turned down by another client, but super excited for this new beauty


Hermes did away with the plastic sealed packaging to reduce plastic use. They are using paper bands now going forward. So looks like your bag was fresh


----------



## Julie’s Purse Closet

WingNut said:


> Beautiful!


Stunning bag!! I love it!!


----------



## mmckn7

DimpleGirl said:


> B25 Beton Touch PHW - big YES!
> 
> View attachment 5620846


Such a beauty, congrats!!!!


----------



## mmckn7

I need to take better photos, but I’m still pinching myself after being offered my dream bag! B30 craie with GHW, in togo leather


----------



## BabyBenV

queen b blue said:


> Congrats!! Can you please share which leather type?


It’s togo


----------



## BabyBenV

myfavouritecolourisorange said:


> Could you please share a photo?  I LOVE this color so much!! It's one my wishlist!


Here she is! just managed to unbox her after reaching home 



Our family photo (after dressing her up) with her elder sibling


----------



## _kiki119_

awbrat said:


> Hermes did away with the plastic sealed packaging to reduce plastic use. They are using paper bands now going forward. So looks like your bag was fresh


Oh! That’s great about the sustainability! Yes it had a band!


----------



## jenayb

DimpleGirl said:


> B25 Beton Touch PHW - big YES!
> 
> View attachment 5620846



What a stunning, special piece.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

mmckn7 said:


> I need to take better photos, but I’m still pinching myself after being offered my dream bag! B30 craie with GHW, in togo leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621089


Congratulations on your beautiful Birkin. Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## pimmie22

carlinha said:


> I'd take this in a heartbeat!





jimmyshoogirl said:


> This is beautiful! I love yellow just as much as I love pink! I’d totally take this and I’m a ghw person





jenayb said:


> This would be a yes for me.





voguekelly711 said:


> Yes!!! Mimosa is so gorgeous especially with PHW. I’d take it and run


Thank you so much for all the comments. I regret that I passed on this bag a couple weeks ago. But I ended up came home with my new birkin touch this past Tuesday. And I felt super lucky another surprise call came through yesterday, will go home and unbox the new addition later on.☺️






GloWW0rM said:


> Congratulations, she’s absolutely beautiful! Love the pop of colour and touch.


I really love this color, it has a little pink undertone almost looks coral in some lighting.☺️


franjen13 said:


> An absolute stunner. Heads will turn! I am the same with HW preference but the PHW <IMO> is much more suited for orangey colors. Enjoy!


Thank youuuu, I am a big fan of GHW but I also feel the same with you that some color looks more refreshed with PHW.☺️


Fashionista2 said:


> So beautiful and unique <#


Thank youuuuuu☺️


MissMomo said:


> This is crazy beautiful! First time I’ve seen a bright colour touch


My first time as well! Love the pop of color!☺️


----------



## lilmermaid264

Kelly Cut Swift in biscuit with palladium HW - yes


----------



## jenayb

lilmermaid264 said:


> Kelly Cut Swift in biscuit with palladium HW - yes


Love biscuit! Post pics!


----------



## tinkerbell68

mmckn7 said:


> I need to take better photos, but I’m still pinching myself after being offered my dream bag! B30 craie with GHW, in togo leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621089


My dream bag! She is stunning! So beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## lilmermaid264

jenayb said:


> Love biscuit! Post pics!


Sooo in love and excited to take her out!


----------



## jenayb

lilmermaid264 said:


> Sooo in love and excited to take her out!
> 
> View attachment 5621806



Ahhh she's gorgeous! Enjoy!!!


----------



## lilmermaid264

jenayb said:


> Ahhh she's gorgeous! Enjoy!!!


Thanks love!


----------



## HermesHabit

lilmermaid264 said:


> Sooo in love and excited to take her out!
> 
> View attachment 5621806



Beautiful and I love your twilly - is it current season and if so, could you please share the name?


----------



## Haute Couturess

lilmermaid264 said:


> Sooo in love and excited to take her out!
> 
> View attachment 5621806


OOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHH yum!!


----------



## Tykhe

My first and only mini Kelly


----------



## pchels

Tykhe said:


> My first and only mini Kelly
> 
> View attachment 5621992


Absolutely gorgeous!!! Which blue is this?


----------



## Tykhe

pchels said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!! Which blue is this?


Blue royal


----------



## pchels

Tykhe said:


> Blue royal


Beyond! Thank you!!


----------



## pigleto972001

Beautiful tykhe!!!! Congrats !! Love blue.


----------



## Tykhe

Thanks!! It was my first choice. Love it 


pigleto972001 said:


> Beautiful tykhe!!!! Congrats !! Love blue.


----------



## DR2014

My first B, a BBB, 30cm & PHW


----------



## PrayersandPurses

DR2014 said:


> My first B, a BBB, 30cm & PHW
> 
> View attachment 5622046
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622047


Congraulations! That is so so so beautiful! I'm drooling lol. Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## DR2014

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congraulations! That is so so so beautiful! I'm drooling lol. Wear her in good health and happiness


Thank you!!


----------



## pigleto972001

Soooo pretty!!! I was previously offered a bbb 30 phw in sellier.  If it was retourne it would have been much harder to say no! I love a classic! Enjoy!!!!


----------



## 880

Congrats @Tykhe on your fabulous mini k!

@DR2014 , you have such a wonderful modern classic for your first!

so happy for you both!


----------



## Tykhe

880 said:


> Congrats @Tykhe on your fabulous mini k!
> 
> @DR2014 , you have such a wonderful modern classic for your first!
> 
> so happy for you both!


Thanks! Finally not bumping into door frames anymore


----------



## pigleto972001

Tykhe said:


> Thanks! Finally not bumping into door frames anymore


Haha.  I do that w my k28.  I hear you


----------



## textilegirl

DR2014 said:


> My first B, a BBB, 30cm & PHW
> 
> View attachment 5622046
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622047


What a beauty, wear it in good health!


----------



## Haute Couturess

DR2014 said:


> My first B, a BBB, 30cm & PHW
> 
> View attachment 5622046
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622047


Oooohhhhhh sweeeeet!  Nice one! xox HC ❤️


----------



## DR2014

pigleto972001 said:


> Soooo pretty!!! I was previously offered a bbb 30 phw in sellier.  If it was retourne it would have been much harder to say no! I love a classic! Enjoy!!!!


That so funny you say that - my SA told me it was sellier before she opened the box, so I was very surprised and happy it was retourne!


880 said:


> Congrats @Tykhe on your fabulous mini k!
> 
> @DR2014 , you have such a wonderful modern classic for your first!
> 
> so happy for you both!


Thank you!!!!!


textilegirl said:


> What a beauty, wear it in good health!


Thank you!1


Haute Couturess said:


> Oooohhhhhh sweeeeet!  Nice one! xox HC ❤️


Thank you! So excited!


----------



## periogirl28

DR2014 said:


> My first B, a BBB, 30cm & PHW
> 
> View attachment 5622046
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622047


Congrats to my twin on this, and other Hermes.


----------



## DR2014

periogirl28 said:


> Congrats to my twin on this, and other Hermes.


Proud to twin with you!!!


----------



## mmckn7

tinkerbell68 said:


> My dream bag! She is stunning! So beautiful! Enjoy!


Wishing that you get yours very very soon


----------



## franjen13

DR2014 said:


> My first B, a BBB, 30cm & PHW
> 
> View attachment 5622046
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622047


I’m legitimately speechless. That is my dream. Congratulations!!!


----------



## DR2014

franjen13 said:


> I’m legitimately speechless. That is my dream. Congratulations!!!


Thank you!


----------



## MS2219

Constance 24 marble silk with PHW - Pass
B30 touch matte noir with GHW - Yes!


----------



## Chanelandco

DR2014 said:


> My first B, a BBB, 30cm & PHW
> 
> View attachment 5622046
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622047


This is amazing. Congrats dear. So happy for you.


----------



## jenayb

MS2219 said:


> Constance 24 marble silk with PHW - Pass
> B30 touch matte noir with GHW - Yes!
> 
> View attachment 5622393



Gorgeous!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

MS2219 said:


> Constance 24 marble silk with PHW - Pass
> B30 touch matte noir with GHW - Yes!
> 
> View attachment 5622393


Congratulations on your beautiful Birkin. Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## DR2014

Chanelandco said:


> This is amazing. Congrats dear. So happy for you.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## MS2219

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful Birkin. Wear her in good health and happiness


Thank you!!


----------



## Lotus-light

olibelli said:


> Forgot to post a photo!
> 
> View attachment 5618080
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618081


Gorgeous bag! Congrats!


----------



## Lotus-light

carlinha said:


> So many amazing offers, congrats all!!!
> 
> Maybe stock is improving?!


I hope so!!!


----------



## Lotus-light

summerdreamsoflove said:


> Love reading this thread! I am incredibly thankful to have received 2 bags this year in the colour palettes that I love. Yes to both of course!
> 
> - B25 in Mauve Sylvestre RGHW
> 
> - Mini Kelly II in Nata GHW


So lucky!!! Both bags sound amazing. Congrats!


----------



## pimmie22

I feel so lucky to be given a second chance with this offer again. I had told my SA that I kept thinking of the Mimosa constance, but when I passed on the bag someone else had already purchased it. Then 2 weeks later, I received my birkin touch offer and that was the bag that came home with me. I was super happy with the orange poppy color! Then a surprise came along 2 days after I brought home my new B30. My SA told me she have another mimosa C18 for me if I like to pick it up! Of course I went to the store to take a look and have to bring her home with me! Couldn't say no again, because I had such a big regret saying no the first time. Also able to get this felt picotin 18. I originally interested in picotin 22, but I found this color combo looks nice with the So black Pegasus that I wanted. Loving the felt material! It feels very structure, but will have to see how this wear over time. And I know I said I'm a GHW person, but this 3 recent purchases from this past week were all in PHW! Lol. Thank you for letting me share my new babies.☺️❤


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

pimmie22 said:


> I feel so lucky to be given a second chance with this offer again. I had told my SA that I kept thinking of the Mimosa constance, but when I passed on the bag someone else had already purchased it. Then 2 weeks later, I received my birkin touch offer and that was the bag that came home with me. I was super happy with the orange poppy color! Then a surprise came along 2 days after I brought home my new B30. My SA told me she have another mimosa C18 for me if I like to pick it up! Of course I went to the store to take a look and have to bring her home with me! Couldn't say no again, because I had such a big regret saying no the first time. Also able to get this felt picotin 18. I originally interested in picotin 22, but I found this color combo looks nice with the So black Pegasus that I wanted. Loving the felt material! It feels very structure, but will have to see how this wear over time. And I know I said I'm a GHW person, but this 3 recent purchases from this past week were all in PHW! Lol. Thank you for letting me share my new babies.☺️❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623414
> View attachment 5623415
> View attachment 5623416
> View attachment 5623417


   You have been having such a great run! Congrats! The constance in Mimosa is tdf!!! The Picotin is such a nice added neutral to both the poppy and mimosa! Enjoy your new babies!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

pimmie22 said:


> I feel so lucky to be given a second chance with this offer again. I had told my SA that I kept thinking of the Mimosa constance, but when I passed on the bag someone else had already purchased it. Then 2 weeks later, I received my birkin touch offer and that was the bag that came home with me. I was super happy with the orange poppy color! Then a surprise came along 2 days after I brought home my new B30. My SA told me she have another mimosa C18 for me if I like to pick it up! Of course I went to the store to take a look and have to bring her home with me! Couldn't say no again, because I had such a big regret saying no the first time. Also able to get this felt picotin 18. I originally interested in picotin 22, but I found this color combo looks nice with the So black Pegasus that I wanted. Loving the felt material! It feels very structure, but will have to see how this wear over time. And I know I said I'm a GHW person, but this 3 recent purchases from this past week were all in PHW! Lol. Thank you for letting me share my new babies.☺️❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623414
> View attachment 5623415
> View attachment 5623416
> View attachment 5623417


Congratulations she's beautiful! Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## AndyMor

pimmie22 said:


> I feel so lucky to be given a second chance with this offer again. I had told my SA that I kept thinking of the Mimosa constance, but when I passed on the bag someone else had already purchased it. Then 2 weeks later, I received my birkin touch offer and that was the bag that came home with me. I was super happy with the orange poppy color! Then a surprise came along 2 days after I brought home my new B30. My SA told me she have another mimosa C18 for me if I like to pick it up! Of course I went to the store to take a look and have to bring her home with me! Couldn't say no again, because I had such a big regret saying no the first time. Also able to get this felt picotin 18. I originally interested in picotin 22, but I found this color combo looks nice with the So black Pegasus that I wanted. Loving the felt material! It feels very structure, but will have to see how this wear over time. And I know I said I'm a GHW person, but this 3 recent purchases from this past week were all in PHW! Lol. Thank you for letting me share my new babies.☺️❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623414
> View attachment 5623415
> View attachment 5623416
> View attachment 5623417


Love the autumn vibes of the trio sat together!


----------



## juejue

B25 barenia faubourg ebene - pass

Waiting for smooth berenia in fauve.


----------



## masanmasan

B25 Togo Caban GHW


----------



## Agent 99

_kiki119_ said:


> Thank you! She was not sealed but with a paper band around it, assume it was turned down by another client, but super excited for this new beauty


I was at my local store yesterday and the SA told me that Hermès is trying to cut down on plastic packaging and quite a few of the bags/boxes are now delivered with a paper band around them rather than the plastic wrap. She said the plastic wrapped boxes are still arriving, but thinks that it will be phased out in preference to the paper... Apparently the deliveries are also a lot more plastic-free now in terms of additional protectional packaging. Good news I think, but she did mention a customer who was very upset to be presented with a paper-wrapped box, presuming that someone else had looked at the bag previously.


----------



## masanmasan

Same for mine, it came with paper band around the box....... i was too excited, did not ask my SA why it wasnt shrinkwrap.... 



_kiki119_ said:


> Thank you! She was not sealed but with a paper band around it, assume it was turned down by another client, but super excited for this new beauty





Agent 99 said:


> I was at my local store yesterday and the SA told me that Hermès is trying to cut down on plastic packaging and quite a few of the bags/boxes are now delivered with a paper band around them rather than the plastic wrap. She said the plastic wrapped boxes are still arriving, but thinks that it will be phased out in preference to the paper... Apparently the deliveries are also a lot more plastic-free now in terms of additional protectional packaging. Good news I think, but she did mention a customer who was very upset to be presented with a paper-wrapped box, presuming that someone else had looked at the bag previously.


----------



## heifer

pimmie22 said:


> I feel so lucky to be given a second chance with this offer again. I had told my SA that I kept thinking of the Mimosa constance, but when I passed on the bag someone else had already purchased it. Then 2 weeks later, I received my birkin touch offer and that was the bag that came home with me. I was super happy with the orange poppy color! Then a surprise came along 2 days after I brought home my new B30. My SA told me she have another mimosa C18 for me if I like to pick it up! Of course I went to the store to take a look and have to bring her home with me! Couldn't say no again, because I had such a big regret saying no the first time. Also able to get this felt picotin 18. I originally interested in picotin 22, but I found this color combo looks nice with the So black Pegasus that I wanted. Loving the felt material! It feels very structure, but will have to see how this wear over time. And I know I said I'm a GHW person, but this 3 recent purchases from this past week were all in PHW! Lol. Thank you for letting me share my new babies.☺️❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623414
> View attachment 5623415
> View attachment 5623416
> View attachment 5623417


After seeing your beautiful Constance in mimosa, I think I need one too!
Congrats!!


----------



## ceedoan

BabyBenV said:


> Here she is! just managed to unbox her after reaching home
> View attachment 5621103
> 
> 
> Our family photo (after dressing her up) with her elder sibling
> View attachment 5621104


Is this gris tourterelle??!! I DIEEEEEE. One of my wishlist colors!! You have two amazing birkins, congrats!


----------



## ceedoan

mmckn7 said:


> I need to take better photos, but I’m still pinching myself after being offered my dream bag! B30 craie with GHW, in togo leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621089


Dream color!! Congrats!!!


----------



## BabyBenV

ceedoan said:


> Is this gris tourterelle??!! I DIEEEEEE. One of my wishlist colors!! You have two amazing birkins, congrats!


Yes, this is Gris T   I've been longing for Gris T since years ago especially when they issued with RGHW in 2018. Well, I got Black with RGHW instead so I don't mind it being GHW now


----------



## JeanGranger

BabyBenV said:


> Yes, this is Gris T   I've been longing for Gris T since years ago especially when they issued with RGHW in 2018. Well, I got Black with RGHW instead so I don't mind it being GHW now


Beautiful Gris Tourterlle


----------



## myfavouritecolourisorange

BabyBenV said:


> Yes, this is Gris T   I've been longing for Gris T since years ago especially when they issued with RGHW in 2018. Well, I got Black with RGHW instead so I don't mind it being GHW now


Omg it's beautiful!  I've always wanted a Gris T. I can never tell if it is a light grey or beige or greige.  It is a chameleon!


----------



## jeninhermes

art nouveau said:


> Surprise offer from my SA:  a heritage leather Peau du Porc B25 in Toffee.  I accepted.  Have never seen the leather nor the color, but it works as a neutral bag that is missing from my collection.  The leather is beautiful.  It has shimmer under bright light and is perfect for a B25.  It is lighter but sturdier than Clemence and Togo, but not as stiff as Epsom.  Looks like it will not get slouchy.  Toffee is like a lighter gold with a tinge of orange.  I was told it may turn a bit darker with age.
> 
> View attachment 5615741
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615742
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615743


Your twilly skills are top-notch!!


----------



## ceedoan

BabyBenV said:


> Yes, this is Gris T   I've been longing for Gris T since years ago especially when they issued with RGHW in 2018. Well, I got Black with RGHW instead so I don't mind it being GHW now


so beautiful!! and btw, I got the exact same Alice Shirley twillies as you have on Ms GT, i'm hoping to hear good news on my end as well LOL!!


----------



## BabyBenV

myfavouritecolourisorange said:


> Omg it's beautiful!  I've always wanted a Gris T. I can never tell if it is a light grey or beige or greige.  It is a chameleon!


Yes, it's indeed a chameleon color though i would say it's more tilted towards the beige side


----------



## CocoLover27

My SA txted me if I like mini lindy, of course it’s a Yes!!! I immediately went to get this bag today after work!
I’m so happy to get this Mini lindy mauve Sylvester. I added twilly on both sides , it’s super cute.


----------



## Fertmd101

The wait was worth it!! My SA told me she could have gotten me something last month but she wanted something special to offer me and today was the day!! 

Kelly II Sellier 28 Touch Noir


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Fertmd101 said:


> The wait was worth it!! My SA told me she could have gotten me something last month but she wanted something special to offer me and today was the day!!
> 
> Kelly II Sellier 28 Touch Noir
> 
> View attachment 5626979


Stunning!  I ❤️ the exotic detail, gold hardware, and sellier. it’s a dream bag. Enjoy


----------



## Tayo Adeyiga

B30 gold togo leather w/ phw…IMMEDIATELY yes!!


----------



## noegirl

Picotin 18 croc Vert D’eau- pass


----------



## misspakie

She’s finally here! MK 5 Pink in PHW! I’m obsessed and can’t believe my SA was able to get me


----------



## Tykhe

misspakie said:


> She’s finally here! MK 5 Pink in PHW! I’m obsessed and can’t believe my SA was able to get me
> 
> View attachment 5628180


Wow!! Congrats!


----------



## misspakie

Tykhe said:


> Wow!! Congrats!


Thank you!!!


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

misspakie said:


> She’s finally here! MK 5 Pink in PHW! I’m obsessed and can’t believe my SA was able to get me
> 
> View attachment 5628180


Love it!! What color is the stitching?


----------



## queen b blue

Tayo Adeyiga said:


> B30 gold togo leather w/ phw…IMMEDIATELY yes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628085


Beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## byulgabang

Yes to all below!

*In Paris:*
- Kelly 28 Blanc Evercolor w/ PHW (June)
- Mini Evelyne Cuivre Clemence Quadrille Sangle (Sept)
- Kelly 20 Chai Epsom w/ GHW (Sept)

*In New York:*
- Kelly Pochette Swift Gris Meyer w/ PHW (Feb)
- Kelly 20 Bleu Brume Chevre w/ GHW (Mar)
- Mini Lindy Mauve Sylvestre Clemence w/ PHW (Oct)
- _Received my Kelly 25 SO from last year which counts as my 2nd QB_


----------



## 880

misspakie said:


> She’s finally here! MK 5 Pink in PHW! I’m obsessed and can’t believe my SA was able to get me
> 
> View attachment 5628180


Congrats! So happy for you!


----------



## 880

byulgabang said:


> Yes to all below!
> 
> *In Paris:*
> - Kelly 28 Blanc Evercolor w/ PHW (June)
> - Mini Evelyne Cuivre Clemence Quadrille Sangle (Sept)
> - Kelly 20 Chai Epsom w/ GHW (Sept)
> 
> *In New York:*
> - Kelly Pochette Swift Gris Meyer w/ PHW (Feb)
> - Kelly 20 Bleu Brume Chevre w/ GHW (Mar)
> - Mini Lindy Mauve Sylvestre Clemence w/ PHW (Oct)
> - _Received my Kelly 25 SO from last year which counts as my 2nd QB_


Fabulous list of bags this year!  
I would love to see your KP Gris Meyer if you get a chance!


----------



## Fashionista2

Tayo Adeyiga said:


> B30 gold togo leather w/ phw…IMMEDIATELY yes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628085


She's STUNNING!


----------



## byulgabang

880 said:


> Fabulous list of bags this year!
> I would love to see your KP Gris Meyer if you get a chance!


----------



## 880

byulgabang said:


> View attachment 5628441


LOVE this! So stunning! Thank you !


----------



## redwings

Not really a quota bag but in a limited production sense. My new SA is amazing.
Also, I didn’t make any requests when he offered - he remembered something I said about unusual bags.

Bolide Skate messenger - small petite looking but that bag is an almost secret monster backed by a skateboard-like wooden backing with a leather cover. It can hold my fat long wallet and iPhone 12 mobile with ease and plus a pocket umbrella and a 250 ml water bottle. Rather streetwear casual cool!


----------



## DoggieBags

redwings said:


> Not really a quota bag but in a limited production sense. My new SA is amazing.
> Also, I didn’t make any requests when he offered - he remembered something I said about unusual bags.
> 
> Bolide Skate messenger - small petite looking but that bag is an almost secret monster backed by a skateboard-like wooden backing with a leather cover. It can hold my fat long wallet and iPhone 12 mobile with ease and plus a pocket umbrella and a 250 ml water bottle. Rather streetwear casual cool!
> 
> View attachment 5628557
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628558
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628559
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628560
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628561


Congrats on the new bag. I thought it looked cool when I saw pictures of this new Bolide but how much weight does the skateboard add to the bag?


----------



## allanrvj

redwings said:


> Not really a quota bag but in a limited production sense. My new SA is amazing.
> Also, I didn’t make any requests when he offered - he remembered something I said about unusual bags.
> 
> Bolide Skate messenger - small petite looking but that bag is an almost secret monster backed by a skateboard-like wooden backing with a leather cover. It can hold my fat long wallet and iPhone 12 mobile with ease and plus a pocket umbrella and a 250 ml water bottle. Rather streetwear casual cool!
> 
> View attachment 5628557
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628558
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628559
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628560
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628561


so cool! could you share how much it is?


----------



## redwings

DoggieBags said:


> Congrats on the new bag. I thought it looked cool when I saw pictures of this new Bolide but how much weight does the skateboard add to the bag


Surprisingly almost negligible to me - I compared the bolide 27 on display to the bolide skate when I felt it was unusually light. Both were almost equal to me, weight wise. It’s a bolide skate 31 (Probably because of the skate length).


----------



## redwings

allanrvj said:


> so cool! could you share how much it is?


In USD converted, roughly 8.4K USD. For this price, pretty awesome for a little unique bag  (Cheaper than Chanel classic flap medium and can stuff more things than it). Togo leather so it’s veiny as usual which I love love love.


----------



## allanrvj

redwings said:


> In USD converted, roughly 8.4K USD. For this price, pretty awesome for a little unique bag  (Cheaper than Chanel classic flap medium and can stuff more things than it). Togo leather so it’s veiny as usual which I love love love.


that's actually not bad for a limited edition, iconic piece. thanks


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Tayo Adeyiga said:


> B30 gold togo leather w/ phw…IMMEDIATELY yes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628085


Awwwww yeaaaaaa....


----------



## QuelleFromage

Kelly to Go with feathers. Coming in within the month. Can't wait to see it...I always said I loved the Kelly Plume!


----------



## Tayo Adeyiga

queen b blue said:


> Beautiful! Congrats!!


Thank you!


Israeli_Flava said:


> Awwwww yeaaaaaa....


lol, thx girl!


----------



## Tayo Adeyiga

Fashionista2 said:


> She's STUNNING!


Thank you!!


----------



## jeninhermes

This beauty.. K28 Sellier Noir Epsom. Simple, Classic, Perfection.


----------



## Genepi

redwings said:


> Not really a quota bag but in a limited production sense. My new SA is amazing.
> Also, I didn’t make any requests when he offered - he remembered something I said about unusual bags.
> 
> Bolide Skate messenger - small petite looking but that bag is an almost secret monster backed by a skateboard-like wooden backing with a leather cover. It can hold my fat long wallet and iPhone 12 mobile with ease and plus a pocket umbrella and a 250 ml water bottle. Rather streetwear casual cool!
> 
> View attachment 5628557
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628558
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628559
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628560
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628561


LOVE THIS UNICORN!!!


----------



## J'adoreHermes

QuelleFromage said:


> Kelly to Go with feathers. Coming in within the month. Can't wait to see it...I always said I loved the Kelly Plume!


Absolutely stunning! Would love to see pictures of it once you receive it as I did not even not know it was made. I once saw a friend's Kelly Plume and still think about it. Feathers and Hermes are a match made in Heaven.


----------



## Birkindreams1023

Kelly 25 retourne in beton with GHW. Immediately YES YES YES


----------



## lc_aus

K25 Verso Madame PHW. Vert Bosphore and Rose Lipstick combo is stunning.


----------



## beana

Birkindreams1023 said:


> Kelly 25 retourne in beton with GHW. Immediately YES YES YES


omg! photo pls!


----------



## ArielS

My first mini Kelly offer in deep blue chèvre verso. Interior is origan. No idea what origan is like but I like deep blue so will go pick her up sometime this week!


----------



## addiCCted

myfavouritecolourisorange said:


> It was not the specs I gave my SA. I said I would only like ghw bags.  I also stated that if I were to be offered a Constance, I would like something in the brown, white, or grey family as I have a vintage black Constance that I adore.  I was very confused; maybe he got my specs mixed with someone else? I did politely decline and reiterated my specs to him, but he just said I would have to wait longer now.  I guess I lost my place in line.


New to H so sorry if its been asked before, but if you decline your qb for that year, do you have to keep spending 1:1 or more to get offered again? or does the prespend keeps accumulating till you get your qb? I understand you probably still want to go to the store and spend to keep up relations but does the prespend "expire" if you will??


----------



## redwings

addiCCted said:


> New to H so sorry if its been asked before, but if you decline your qb for that year, do you have to keep spending 1:1 or more to get offered again? or does the prespend keeps accumulating till you get your qb? I understand you probably still want to go to the store and spend to keep up relations but does the prespend "expire" if you will??


I would think store and SA (relationship) dependent. Plus how hard it is for them to get hold of a popular bag style and/or colour. Certain stores are allocated a number of certain bags and once they run out, then it is out.

If your requirements are way too specific and the style plus colour is in demand, then it may be a long wait again.


----------



## DoggieBags

addiCCted said:


> New to H so sorry if its been asked before, but if you decline your qb for that year, do you have to keep spending 1:1 or more to get offered again? or does the prespend keeps accumulating till you get your qb? I understand you probably still want to go to the store and spend to keep up relations but does the prespend "expire" if you will??


Your pre-spend does not reset until you accept a QB offer.


----------



## BreezyE

lc_aus said:


> K25 Verso Madame PHW. Vert Bosphore and Rose Lipstick combo is stunning.


Can we see pics?!


----------



## loveforbeauty

B30 Mauve Sylvestre Epsom leather SHW- Pass; not a pink lover...


----------



## Birkindreams1023

beana said:


> omg! photo pls!


Here she is in all her glory!

She’s almost like the color of light cement


----------



## stripesfreckles

K25 sellier ostrich in parchemin ghw


----------



## tinkerbell68

Birkindreams1023 said:


> Here she is in all her glory!
> 
> She’s almost like the color of light cement
> 
> View attachment 5629842
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629849


Wow! Stunning!


----------



## lc_aus

BreezyE said:


> Can we see pics?!


----------



## maryg1

ArielS said:


> My first mini Kelly offer in deep blue chèvre verso. Interior is origan. No idea what origan is like but I like deep blue so will go pick her up sometime this week!





lc_aus said:


> K25 Verso Madame PHW. Vert Bosphore and Rose Lipstick combo is stunning.


Ohhhhh I’d like to see pics of both of your beauties!


----------



## BreezyE

lc_aus said:


> View attachment 5630019
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630020


Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Notorious Pink

redwings said:


> Not really a quota bag but in a limited production sense. My new SA is amazing.
> Also, I didn’t make any requests when he offered - he remembered something I said about unusual bags.
> 
> Bolide Skate messenger - small petite looking but that bag is an almost secret monster backed by a skateboard-like wooden backing with a leather cover. It can hold my fat long wallet and iPhone 12 mobile with ease and plus a pocket umbrella and a 250 ml water bottle. Rather streetwear casual cool!
> 
> View attachment 5628557
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628558
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628559
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628560
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628561


@redwings what color is this?


----------



## Friscalating

lc_aus said:


> View attachment 5630019
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630020


What a stunner!


----------



## redwings

Notorious Pink said:


> @redwings what color is this?


Vert De Gris.


----------



## Notorious Pink

redwings said:


> Vert De Gris.


LOVE! Every other photo I’ve seen looks grayer/duller.


----------



## redwings

Notorious Pink said:


> LOVE! Every other photo I’ve seen looks grayer/duller.


Probably the lighting. The bag is a tad like a chameleon at times. Under certain lighting, gray and under others greenish gray.


----------



## fabdiva

jeninhermes said:


> This beauty.. K28 Sellier Noir Epsom. Simple, Classic, Perfection.
> 
> View attachment 5629033


Gorgeous.  Definitely on my wishlist!


----------



## fabdiva

Tayo Adeyiga said:


> B30 gold togo leather w/ phw…IMMEDIATELY yes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628085



Stunning!  Every time I think I want Gold/Gold, I see PHW and change my mind!  So beautiful!


----------



## hclubfan

jeninhermes said:


> This beauty.. K28 Sellier Noir Epsom. Simple, Classic, Perfection.
> 
> View attachment 5629033


I have this exact bag…makes me gasp every time I take her out. Enjoy!!


----------



## Clo_Clo

K25 Butler in Natural Sable - this bag is simply beyond words even by Hermes standard. So yes!


----------



## Blackgoldpearls

Clo_Clo said:


> K25 Butler in Natural Sable - this bag is simply beyond words even by Hermes standard. So yes!


Could you post some photos please? Thank you!!


----------



## ArielS

maryg1 said:


> Ohhhhh I’d like to see pics of both of your beauties!


Went to pick up this baby boy today. He’s stunning!!





It’s quite hard to capture the true colour. I’d say deep blue has more green undertone than the pics and origan is a little greener than etoupe.


----------



## fashiongodess*

Clo_Clo said:


> K25 Butler in Natural Sable - this bag is simply beyond words even by Hermes standard. So yes!


I have the same in C18 and it’s stunning so I can only imagine how stunning the K25 must be. Enjoy wearing it


----------



## shermes

Birkin 25 Sellier Epsom in Vert Amande with GHW

It’s such a beautiful colour, changes in different lighting - a true chameleon


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

Ahhhhhhh K25 noir box GHW!!!


----------



## Jadpe

Goobydoobydoo said:


> Ahhhhhhh K25 noir box GHW!!!


Enjoy! Good to see more box floating around these days! I loooove mine


----------



## GloWW0rM

shermes said:


> Birkin 25 Sellier Epsom in Vert Amande with GHW
> 
> It’s such a beautiful colour, changes in different lighting - a true chameleon
> View attachment 5631011
> View attachment 5631012


Congrats! Love these chameleon colours.


----------



## redwings

ArielS said:


> Went to pick up this baby boy today. He’s stunning!!
> 
> View attachment 5630828
> 
> View attachment 5630829
> 
> It’s quite hard to capture the true colour. I’d say deep blue has more green undertone than the pics and origan is a little greener than etoupe.


Togo? Oohhooohooo I spots those lovely veiny *preciousssssSSS* (Golem tone)


----------



## ArielS

redwings said:


> Togo? Oohhooohooo I spots those lovely veiny *preciousssssSSS* (Golem tone)


Sorry did I type togo? It’s chèvre mysore. 
This photo does him a bit more justice!


----------



## Ladybaga

ArielS said:


> Went to pick up this baby boy today. He’s stunning!!
> 
> View attachment 5630828
> 
> View attachment 5630829
> 
> It’s quite hard to capture the true colour. I’d say deep blue has more green undertone than the pics and origan is a little greener than etoupe.


Beautiful bag and fantastic twilly to match! This color combo is outstanding!! Congrats and enjoy!!!


----------



## ArielS

Ladybaga said:


> Beautiful bag and fantastic twilly to match! This color combo is outstanding!! Congrats and enjoy!!!


Thanks sweetie. I'm so happy to have him. Probably going to be my only Mini Kelly. I really need to take a break from bags shopping!


----------



## redwings

ArielS said:


> Sorry did I type togo? It’s chèvre mysore.
> This photo does him a bit more justice!
> View attachment 5631479


Nah, you didn’t. I just got excited at what looked like veins (Togo is my fav). Ahhhh….mysore is also good! That’s a toughie.


----------



## ArielS

redwings said:


> Nah, you didn’t. I just got excited at what looked like veins (Togo is my fav). Ahhhh….mysore is also good! That’s a toughie.


Togo is my fav too. I like the matte grain look but there’s something satisfying about the middle vein on mysore!


----------



## ArielS

double tab


----------



## xoxonatasia

Mini lindy nata verso sesame


----------



## heytae

My 2022 offers so far:

- Kelly 25 Retourne Togo Noir GHW - pass
- Constance 18 Epsom Noir GHW - pass
- Mini Evelyne Clemence Nata PHW - yes
- Picotin 18 Clemence Bleu Pale GHW - yes
- Mini Evelyne Clemence Gold GHW - yes
- Mini Lindy Clemence Bleu Royal with Maxi Quadrille strap GHW - pass

Still waiting for the first quota bag for the year.


----------



## rachrach1017

In Milan for the day and was offered Picotin 22 noir SO black.. - PASS 

I already got p18 noir So Black this year


----------



## ivy1026

I am still over the moon. K25 in smooth Barenia.


----------



## bagsaddicts

Mini kelly graphite ghw 
Still couldn’t believe it!


----------



## mp4

ivy1026 said:


> I am still over the moon. K25 in smooth Barenia.
> 
> View attachment 5632671


Amazing!  Congrats dear!


----------



## luvparis21

ivy1026 said:


> I am still over the moon. K25 in smooth Barenia.
> 
> View attachment 5632671


Huge congratulations! This is definitely a unicorn ❤️


----------



## skinnyepicurean

bagsaddicts said:


> Mini kelly graphite ghw
> Still couldn’t believe it!
> 
> View attachment 5632695


Congrats babe! How’s the color compared to black? Do you think it can be used for evening dinner event? I’m not sure because of the contrast stitching  and My SA has also suggested this combi for me.


----------



## Orange addiction

_kiki119_ said:


> Thank you! She was not sealed but with a paper band around it, assume it was turned down by another client, but super excited for this new beauty


I was told that H stopped having plastic wrapped around the box coz of environmental issue. Can this be true?


----------



## redwings

Orange addiction said:


> I was told that H stopped having plastic wrapped around the box coz of environmental issue. Can this be true?


They are phasing out plastic wrap. A month ago, I got a plastic wrapped box with my product (not a bag) inside but with my bag box, none. So I think only old stock is wrapped, just not the new.


----------



## Orange addiction

I got offered B25 beton touch phw last week. I got my SO in March, took 9 months.


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

ivy1026 said:


> I am still over the moon. K25 in smooth Barenia.
> 
> View attachment 5632671


A dream! Enjoy


----------



## bagsaddicts

skinnyepicurean said:


> Congrats babe! How’s the color compared to black? Do you think it can be used for evening dinner event? I’m not sure because of the contrast stitching  and My SA has also suggested this combi for me.


Thank u hun! I would say it’s more dark grey. Not really close to black. But still v versatile color. I have this pic frm the unboxing. When i took pic w my k25 gris meyer




And i dun have any black color in epsom leather as comparison. But i have the black mini E in clemence leather. With the 3 of them side by side, it’s less dark n somehow closer to gris color family. Sorry the lighting dun help much ooops


----------



## 880

ivy1026 said:


> I am still over the moon. K25 in smooth Barenia.
> 
> View attachment 5632671


Love this! Congrats on such a special bag! I am so happy for you!


----------



## ivy1026

880 said:


> Love this! Congrats on such a special bag! I am so happy for you!



Thanks dear


----------



## Ladybaga

ivy1026 said:


> I am still over the moon. K25 in smooth Barenia.
> 
> View attachment 5632671


gorgeous!!! my dream bag!!!


----------



## skinnyepicurean

Thanks dear! Your 3 bag comparison makes the Gris Meyer looks like it has a warn undertone. But graphite is indeed like a very dark grey with cool undertone. 



bagsaddicts said:


> Thank u hun! I would say it’s more dark grey. Not really close to black. But still v versatile color. I have this pic frm the unboxing. When i took pic w my k25 gris meyer
> 
> View attachment 5632908
> 
> 
> And i dun have any black color in epsom leather as comparison. But i have the black mini E in clemence leather. With the 3 of them side by side, it’s less dark n somehow closer to gris color family. Sorry the lighting dun help much ooops
> 
> View attachment 5632909


----------



## bagsaddicts

skinnyepicurean said:


> Thanks dear! Your 3 bag comparison makes the Gris Meyer looks like it has a warn undertone. But graphite is indeed like a very dark grey with cool undertone.


Oh and abt the stitching, it’s still contrasting, but the thread is not exactly white. It’s more grey-ish, but lighter than graphite. So i think it’ll fit an evening dinner event nicely. Here’s a close up shot against my gold mini E. I think u’ll love it & shd go for it!


----------



## skinnyepicurean

bagsaddicts said:


> Oh and abt the stitching, it’s still contrasting, but the thread is not exactly white. It’s more grey-ish, but lighter than graphite. So i think it’ll fit an evening dinner event nicely. Here’s a close up shot against my gold mini E. I think u’ll love it & shd go for it!
> 
> View attachment 5633252


ah ok. thanks for the detailed sharing of the stitches! i wouldn't have noticed the difference if you hadn't mentioned.  yes, i think its super versatile! ok, i shall keep it as my choices


----------



## Clo_Clo

Clo_Clo said:


> K25 Butler in Natural Sable - this bag is simply beyond words even by Hermes standard. So yes!



Adding some pictures: my fifty shades of brown collection. Such a beautiful bag.


----------



## BreezyE

Clo_Clo said:


> Adding some pictures: my fifty shades of brown collection. Such a beautiful bag.
> 
> View attachment 5633543
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633544


What color is your mini kelly?


----------



## Cool Gal

ivy1026 said:


> I am still over the moon. K25 in smooth Barenia.
> 
> View attachment 5632671


The only Barenia that I LOVE! It's gorgeous!!! Congrats dear


----------



## Tayo Adeyiga

fabdiva said:


> Stunning!  Every time I think I want Gold/Gold, I see PHW and change my mind!  So beautiful!


Thank you!! I hear ya, I used to want the same then changed my mind and never looked back. I love this so much more!


----------



## xxDxx

B25 Verso Bleu Lin/Beige de Weimar Togo PHW


----------



## BreezyE

xxDxx said:


> B25 Verso Bleu Lin/Beige de Weimar Togo PHW
> 
> View attachment 5635077
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635078


Such a beautiful color!


----------



## tinkerbell68

xxDxx said:


> B25 Verso Bleu Lin/Beige de Weimar Togo PHW
> 
> View attachment 5635077
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635078


While your new B is absolutely stunning, I am also blown away by all the bags on display in your boutique...the shelves in my local boutique are empty!
Enjoy your beautiful B!


----------



## BirkinLover77

xxDxx said:


> B25 Verso Bleu Lin/Beige de Weimar Togo PHW
> 
> View attachment 5635077
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635078


Very beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## curatedbytori

Almost 5 months a year ago but I mentioned my love for Vert Fizz to my SA and she got me this beautiful Kelly Danse in Swift. Suits perfectly to my Tarmac Etui.


----------



## Chanelandco

curatedbytori said:


> Almost 5 months a year ago but I mentioned my love for Vert Fizz to my SA and she got me this beautiful Kelly Danse in Swift. Suits perfectly to my Tarmac Etui.
> 
> View attachment 5635239
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635240
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635241


I love the last pic! Everything is beautiful on it : the stairs, your hair, the dress, your gorgeous bag… I find it very artistic.


----------



## xxDxx

BreezyE said:


> Such a beautiful color!


Thank you so much! Totally unexpected offer as I had other colors in mind but couldn't say no  Just love all the grey tones!


tinkerbell68 said:


> While your new B is absolutely stunning, I am also blown away by all the bags on display in your boutique...the shelves in my local boutique are empty!
> Enjoy your beautiful B!


Thank you! Yes the display was stunning! I posted a better pic with the Mini K in Vert Fizz and K25 in Mauve Pale in the ''Inventory Update''-Thread  


BirkinLover77 said:


> Very beautiful! Congratulations


Thank you!!


----------



## curatedbytori

Thank you so much ☺️ Im so much enjoying the items I get from my h fairy


----------



## curatedbytori

Chanelandco said:


> I love the last pic! Everything is beautiful on it : the stairs, your hair, the dress, your gorgeous bag… I find it very artistic.


Thank you so much ☺️ Im so much enjoying the items I get from my h fairy


----------



## HerKelly

Vintage.Kelly.Girl said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 5608918


Oh wow!!! Amazing bag, congratulations! May I ask how much was this?


----------



## xxDxx

curatedbytori said:


> Almost 5 months a year ago but I mentioned my love for Vert Fizz to my SA and she got me this beautiful Kelly Danse in Swift. Suits perfectly to my Tarmac Etui.
> 
> View attachment 5635239
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635240
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635241


WOW beautiful pics! Love Vert Fizz! Congrats


----------



## lilmermaid264

Vintage.Kelly.Girl said:


> Mini Kelly in black Lizard


Gorgeous bag! May I ask the price? I didn't see a post on the price list. Thanks!!


----------



## curatedbytori

xxDxx said:


> WOW beautiful pics! Love Vert Fizz! Congrats


Thanks! Love your Bleu Lin B25. Haven't seen it in the wild yet. I'm sure it's a stunner. Btw I think we have the same "home" boutique


----------



## iwanta30B

Constance 1 24 Etoupe GHW
Looks like Constance 1 is not very welcomed among H fans?
To me it's way better than mini Constance in terms of capacity.


----------



## periogirl28

Sharing a special Verrou, amongst the bags offers I received. This is embroidered Swift, which I declined. I will no longer mention what other bags are offered, as it seems some members get very triggered by these posts.


----------



## Hat Trick

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5635876
> 
> Sharing a special Verrou, amongst the bags offers I received. This is embroidered Swift, which I declined. I will no longer mention what other bags are offered, as it seems some members get very triggered by these posts.



How interesting; thanks for the photo.


----------



## periogirl28

Hat Trick said:


> How interesting; thanks for the photo.


I am very fortunate to be shown some really cool bags and with my SAs' permission, I will share those.


----------



## Kitsune711

I was offered around 4 different options but I decided on a K28 in Bleu Pâle Retourne. I love her.


----------



## textilegirl

periogirl28 said:


> I am very fortunate to be shown some really cool bags and with my SAs' permission, I will share those.


Thank you for your willingness to continue to share; these special pieces really showcase the skills and abilities of the people who work in the various metiers. Love that.


----------



## periogirl28

textilegirl said:


> Thank you for your willingness to continue to share; these special pieces really showcase the skills and abilities of the people who work in the various metiers. Love that.


Actually I really agree. Like the leather marquetry of the Rocketship Horizon Sac Malice I was offered last year.


----------



## fabdiva

iwanta30B said:


> Constance 1 24 Etoupe GHW
> Looks like Constance 1 is not very welcomed among H fans?
> To me it's way better than mini Constance in terms of capacity.


I'm so on the fence regarding sizing.  How comfortable is the C24?  My understanding is it can't be worn as a crossbody?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5635876
> 
> Sharing a special Verrou, amongst the bags offers I received. This is embroidered Swift, which I declined. I will no longer mention what other bags are offered, as it seems some members get very triggered by these posts.


Wowza! Incredible details!!! Please don't stop sharing. Can't speak for the triggered, but this OG loves to see these remarkable pieces dear!!


----------



## DoggieBags

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5635876
> 
> Sharing a special Verrou, amongst the bags offers I received. This is embroidered Swift, which I declined. I will no longer mention what other bags are offered, as it seems some members get very triggered by these posts.


What an interesting bag. Thank you for posting a pic. I know you said the bag is embroidered swift but is the orange trim Doblis?


----------



## periogirl28

DoggieBags said:


> What an interesting bag. Thank you for posting a pic. I know you said the bag is embroidered swift but is the orange trim Doblis?


I don't believe it was. I know it was a smooth leather as well.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

iwanta30B said:


> Constance 1 24 Etoupe GHW
> Looks like Constance 1 is not very welcomed among H fans?
> To me it's way better than mini Constance in terms of capacity.


Congrats!! I definitely want one lol


----------



## rachrach1017

fabdiva said:


> I'm so on the fence regarding sizing.  How comfortable is the C24?  My understanding is it can't be worn as a crossbody?


My c24 I always wear crossbody. We just came back from Switzerland and the only bag I brought for the trip was C24. She’s been great the whole trip!


----------



## Hisunshine

Did anyone get offered a rose Sakura b25 this year with u stamp? Wondering if they made any this year… it’s on my WL


----------



## ouicestmoi

rachrach1017 said:


> My c24 I always wear crossbody. We just came back from Switzerland and the only bag I brought for the trip was C24. She’s been great the whole trip!
> 
> View attachment 5636165



I feel like my C24 sits a bit higher on my body, making it more comfortable to be worn non-crossbody. Still one of my favorite bags though!


----------



## 880

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wowza! Incredible details!!! Please don't stop sharing. Can't speak for the triggered, but this OG loves to see these remarkable pieces dear!!


+100 please ! Love the verrou! Thank you for sharing it!

@periogirl28


----------



## 880

rachrach1017 said:


> My c24 I always wear crossbody. We just came back from Switzerland and the only bag I brought for the trip was C24. She’s been great the whole trip!
> 
> View attachment 5636165


Love all of your pics! And your oh so practical and gorgeous C !


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> What an amazing 4 weeks this has been. An alligator kelly to go, a kelly Danse and New Drag and now (yesterday) a Kelly sellier    Are the kelly to go and kelly danse considered "quota bags" in your local H?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400925


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

Turned down 6 in total, 4 crocs and 2 ostrich but I did it because I knew this 3en1 Birkin was meant for me  I could not be any more happy with this amazing offer. I know I purchase quite a bit of bags but I do turn down a lot too LOL because I always know, "the one" is coming...the one that checks off all my boxes and hubby's too cause he carries them a lot Haha. "The one" that is meant for just me (and Hubby)


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

DR2014 said:


> Wow it is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

kissonbts said:


> Hi beautiful H Lovers❤️, I got offered my first quota bag! Originally asked for noir/gold/etoupe B30 in togo with ghw but this is what I received! It is everything I’ve wanted but the leather is Barenia Faubourg. I can’t wait to take her out! Hope this leather stays good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394908


congratulations, she is beautiful


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

Hisunshine said:


> Did anyone get offered a rose Sakura b25 this year with u stamp? Wondering if they made any this year… it’s on my WL


Z stamp (2021) and I have seen a few offers accepted with bag offers wrapped in plastic with Y stamps too


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

redwings said:


> They are phasing out plastic wrap. A month ago, I got a plastic wrapped box with my product (not a bag) inside but with my bag box, none. So I think only old stock is wrapped, just not the new.


Yes I agree...my friend actually got her offer wrapped in plastic (with a Y stamp) 2 weeks before my Oct 14th offer with no plastic but the new paper thick ribbon around my box with a U stamp for my 3en1 Birkin....changes are coming with boxes for shoes and no more twilly round boxes either. @Orange addiction


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> View attachment 5636724
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been an Epic 2022, that's for sure.....The black sellier was not this year's offer (that one was from 2021)


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5635876
> 
> Sharing a special Verrou, amongst the bags offers I received. This is embroidered Swift, which I declined. I will no longer mention what other bags are offered, as it seems some members get very triggered by these posts.


Please never stop sharing! This is where I come to enjoy all the beautiful images of bags I don't see in person


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

Pamela Stylepop said:


> Please never stop sharing! This is where I come to enjoy all the beautiful images of bags I don't see in person


----------



## fabdiva

ouicestmoi said:


> I feel like my C24 sits a bit higher on my body, making it more comfortable to be worn non-crossbody. Still one of my favorite bags though!
> 
> View attachment 5636619


Thanks for the feedback.  I'll just have to try it on. I love the bag!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

B30 Beton with silver hardware! Yes, yes, yes! 
It ticked all the boxes  Totally LOVE the look of the bag and I am sure I'll have lots and lots of fun with it! Would have taken an exotic in Beton too but maybe it is better to have a bag I can wear in the rain  Super happy with this offer! Too late tonight, but I''ll take 1001 photos tomorrow  The bag is to die for!


----------



## olibelli

MKII Brique Box GHW - YES yes YES! A complete surprise.

My SA moved to another store and lost my wish list but knows I only like 25s and smaller because I'm so petite, and the SM & ASM picked this out for me a few weeks ago specifically based on what she had told them about me then waited until I arrived to present the offer IRL so incredibly touched and stunned by the glossy beauty of Brique in Box in different lighting


----------



## Fashionista2

olibelli said:


> MKII Brique Box GHW - YES yes YES! A complete surprise.
> 
> My SA moved to another store and lost my wish list but knows I only like 25s and smaller because I'm so petite, and the SM & ASM picked this out for me a few weeks ago specifically based on what she had told them about me then waited until I arrived to present the offer IRL so incredibly touched and stunned by the glossy beauty of Brique in Box in different lighting
> 
> View attachment 5638096
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638097
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638098


She's stunning


----------



## Bereal

Tykhe said:


> Blue royal


Congratulations! Love that colour


----------



## Tykhe

Thanks!


----------



## Bereal

hyhbb said:


> Was offered my dream bag - K25 retourne in Gris Meyer, GHW ☺️


Congratulations …dream bag!


----------



## Bereal

olibelli said:


> MKII Brique Box GHW - YES yes YES! A complete surprise.
> 
> My SA moved to another store and lost my wish list but knows I only like 25s and smaller because I'm so petite, and the SM & ASM picked this out for me a few weeks ago specifically based on what she had told them about me then waited until I arrived to present the offer IRL so incredibly touched and stunned by the glossy beauty of Brique in Box in different lighting
> 
> View attachment 5638096
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638097
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638098


Love this colour! Congratulations


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

olibelli said:


> MKII Brique Box GHW - YES yes YES! A complete surprise.
> 
> My SA moved to another store and lost my wish list but knows I only like 25s and smaller because I'm so petite, and the SM & ASM picked this out for me a few weeks ago specifically based on what she had told them about me then waited until I arrived to present the offer IRL so incredibly touched and stunned by the glossy beauty of Brique in Box in different lighting
> 
> View attachment 5638096
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638097
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638098


Congratulations ❤️ enjoy it in good health


----------



## 880

olibelli said:


> MKII Brique Box GHW - YES yes YES! A complete surprise.
> 
> My SA moved to another store and lost my wish list but knows I only like 25s and smaller because I'm so petite, and the SM & ASM picked this out for me a few weeks ago specifically based on what she had told them about me then waited until I arrived to present the offer IRL so incredibly touched and stunned by the glossy beauty of Brique in Box in different lighting
> 
> View attachment 5638096
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638097
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638098


This is so gorgeous! How thoughtful of your ASM and SM! I am so happy for you  
ETA: I am so sorry your SA moved, but it sounds like you will be very well cared for


----------



## jenayb

olibelli said:


> MKII Brique Box GHW - YES yes YES! A complete surprise.
> 
> My SA moved to another store and lost my wish list but knows I only like 25s and smaller because I'm so petite, and the SM & ASM picked this out for me a few weeks ago specifically based on what she had told them about me then waited until I arrived to present the offer IRL so incredibly touched and stunned by the glossy beauty of Brique in Box in different lighting
> 
> View attachment 5638096
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638097
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638098



Aw! This is so sweet and so special.. Congrats. Obviously, you will think of this experience every time you bring out this already special piece.


----------



## iwanta30B

fabdiva said:


> I'm so on the fence regarding sizing.  How comfortable is the C24?  My understanding is it can't be worn as a crossbody?


It can be worn crossbody and as shoulder bag.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

MaryAndDogs said:


> B30 Beton with silver hardware! Yes, yes, yes!
> It ticked all the boxes  Totally LOVE the look of the bag and I am sure I'll have lots and lots of fun with it! Would have taken an exotic in Beton too but maybe it is better to have a bag I can wear in the rain  Super happy with this offer! Too late tonight, but I''ll take 1001 photos tomorrow  The bag is to die for!



Here is a picture. It might be helpful for those who are considering Craie v. Beton. This is Beton in daylight - but no direct sunlight. It's a lovely off-white neutral with a tinge of grey. I am waiting for a couple of new Twills but I think that the color combines very well with a variety of hues. In artificial light it looks warmer than on the pictures below. 







And this is Craie (Epson leather).


----------



## ShadowComet

☑️Noir Ostrich RGHW C18 - YES 
☑️Gris Meyer GHW Mini Lindy - YES


----------



## Hisunshine

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> Z stamp (2021) and I have seen a few offers accepted with bag offers wrapped in plastic with Y stamps too


yes I have seen a lot of Z stamps ( didnt know about y stamps ) but no U stamps so I was surprised when I saw the listing below with a U stamp and wanted to check with everyone here









						Hermes Rose Sakura Pink Swift PHW Birkin 25 Handbag - MAISON de LUXE
					

Birkin, the world's most elusive handbag. Some are on the wait list for years, yet still to have one. Visit...




					www.maisondeluxeonline.com


----------



## tinkerbell68

delete


----------



## Hisunshine

tinkerbell68 said:


> My gold B30 that I picked up from my local boutique in August has a U stamp.


we were talking specifially abt rose sakura km


----------



## mcpro

olibelli said:


> MKII Brique Box GHW - YES yes YES! A complete surprise.
> 
> My SA moved to another store and lost my wish list but knows I only like 25s and smaller because I'm so petite, and the SM & ASM picked this out for me a few weeks ago specifically based on what she had told them about me then waited until I arrived to present the offer IRL so incredibly touched and stunned by the glossy beauty of Brique in Box in different lighting
> 
> View attachment 5638096
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638097
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638098


Stunning !! I'm speechless!!! congratulations..


----------



## fashiongodess*

mcpro said:


> Stunning !! I'm speechless!!! congratulations..


Stunning!!


----------



## Rainbowfish85

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5635876
> 
> Sharing a special Verrou, amongst the bags offers I received. This is embroidered Swift, which I declined. I will no longer mention what other bags are offered, as it seems some members get very triggered by these posts.



What a beauty!
Please don't stop sharing your offers as it is so interesting and exciting to see what others are offered. Its a shame that some people have made you feel this way


----------



## Rainbowfish85

olibelli said:


> MKII Brique Box GHW - YES yes YES! A complete surprise.
> 
> My SA moved to another store and lost my wish list but knows I only like 25s and smaller because I'm so petite, and the SM & ASM picked this out for me a few weeks ago specifically based on what she had told them about me then waited until I arrived to present the offer IRL so incredibly touched and stunned by the glossy beauty of Brique in Box in different lighting
> 
> View attachment 5638096
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638097
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638098



WOW Incredible!!!! What a rare beauty
Congratulations!!!


----------



## periogirl28

Rainbowfish85 said:


> Please don't stop sharing your offers as it is so interesting and exciting to see what others are offered. Its a shame that some people have made you feel this way


Oh it's not against me personally. I think some people are just easily triggered by any offers they deem special or any offers they think they deserve by now. Especially Birkins and Kellys. So I shall stop sharing (multiple) quota bag offers.


----------



## ShopGirl123

ArielS said:


> Went to pick up this baby boy today. He’s stunning!!
> 
> View attachment 5630828
> 
> View attachment 5630829
> 
> It’s quite hard to capture the true colour. I’d say deep blue has more green undertone than the pics and origan is a little greener than etoupe.


Which blue is this?  I’m doing a SO mini K tomorrow and trying to decide which blue to order


----------



## pinksandblues

periogirl28 said:


> Oh it's not against me personally. I think some people are just easily triggered by any offers they deem special or any offers they think they deserve by now. Especially Birkins and Kellys. So I shall stop sharing (multiple) quota bag offers.



Throwing in my 2 cents because I am someone who is the opposite of triggered, rather I find a lot of joy seeing the beauties H makes! Perhaps it is because I have 0 QBs and do not have emotions tied to offers. I love seeing all the special stuff out there! So please don’t be too limited when sharing


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Rainbowfish85 said:


> What a beauty!
> Please don't stop sharing your offers as it is so interesting and exciting to see what others are offered. Its a shame that some people have made you feel this way


Maybe I’m too new to the Hermes forum. Have only been lurking for about 4 months and actively engaged for about 6 weeks. I’ve only seen positive posts and tPFers happy for others. I agree that it’s sad that some people are making a stink about bag offers. I thought the whole point of the forum (across all designers) was for lux lovers to share their love of designers and items. And to live vicariously through other’s beautiful bags/purchases. Or at least I like to live vicariously through other’s purchases


----------



## Rainbowfish85

sweetpea_2009 said:


> Maybe I’m too new to the Hermes forum. Have only been lurking for about 4 months and actively engaged for about 6 weeks. I’ve only seen positive posts and tPFers happy for others. I agree that it’s sad that some people are making a stink about bag offers. I thought the whole point of the forum (across all designers) was for lux lovers to share their love of designers and items. And to live vicariously through other’s beautiful bags/purchases. Or at least I like to live vicariously through other’s purchases



I totally agree! I am SO happy for all receiving their offers and just love the sharing. It’s also interesting to see what’s coming into the boutique in terms of colours and leathers at a particular time point and in different countries.

I’m a strong believer in the saying ‘What was meant for me will never miss me and what misses me was never meant for me’


----------



## ceedoan

B25 CRAIE + GHW - YES YES YES!!! I am over joyed to share this. My SA is amazing and got me my number one wishlist color/size/hw. I am pinching myself, I can’t believe it!!! My very first quota bag


----------



## HMuse

olibelli said:


> MKII Brique Box GHW - YES yes YES! A complete surprise.
> 
> My SA moved to another store and lost my wish list but knows I only like 25s and smaller because I'm so petite, and the SM & ASM picked this out for me a few weeks ago specifically based on what she had told them about me then waited until I arrived to present the offer IRL so incredibly touched and stunned by the glossy beauty of Brique in Box in different lighting
> 
> View attachment 5638096
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638097
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638098


Glad H bring this colour back. Such rich and intense red. Congrats and wear it in good health!


----------



## Ladybaga

fabdiva said:


> I'm so on the fence regarding sizing.  How comfortable is the C24?  My understanding is it can't be worn as a crossbody?


I am 5'7" and long waisted, so my C24 can't be worn crossbody.  I have tried and it looks strange on me.  It must be a try on situation to see for yourself.


----------



## coffeenpurses

ceedoan said:


> B25 CRAIE + GHW - YES YES YES!!! I am over joyed to share this. My SA is amazing and got me my number one wishlist color/size/hw. I am pinching myself, I can’t believe it!!! My very first quota bag
> 
> View attachment 5639656


Wow what a beauty!! B25 is the perfect size!

Do you mind sharing how long you had to wait and your spend ratio?

I’m still waiting for my 1st QB this year and praying it’ll come before EOD.


----------



## Bereal

periogirl28 said:


> Oh it's not against me personally. I think some people are just easily triggered by any offers they deem special or any offers they think they deserve by now. Especially Birkins and Kellys. So I shall stop sharing (multiple) quota bag offers.


Oh I at least love seeing new bags and colours ..so please everyone do share the offers


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

periogirl28 said:


> Oh it's not against me personally. I think some people are just easily triggered by any offers they deem special or any offers they think they deserve by now. Especially Birkins and Kellys. So I shall stop sharing (multiple) quota bag offers.


Please don't stop sharing! I love your posts, when you share your offers, be it multiple (congrats on waiting for what is right for you!!), I love seeing what colors, styles and combinations are currently arriving, what others may love for themselves and what others may not.  One of the best parts of this forum is when helpful members like yourself share their experiences, wishlists, offers and purchases. 

Comparison is the thief of joy. I'm so sorry you felt that way, and I hope that you are able to tune any negativity out.

Thank you for your posts, and for sharing your offers. It's one of my favorite parts of this forum is the authenticity of offers, and I particularly admire that you are not someone who accepts a bag, just because it is offered to them.  And that you truly love the brand. xx


----------



## periogirl28

AnEyefortheBest said:


> Please don't stop sharing! I love your posts, when you share your offers, be it multiple (congrats on waiting for what is right for you!!), I love seeing what colors, styles and combinations are currently arriving, what others may love for themselves and what others may not.  One of the best parts of this forum is when helpful members like yourself share their experiences, wishlists, offers and purchases.
> 
> Comparison is the thief of joy. I'm so sorry you felt that way, and I hope that you are able to tune any negativity out.
> 
> Thank you for your posts, and for sharing your offers. It's one of my favorite parts of this forum is the authenticity of offers, and I particularly admire that you are not someone who accepts a bag, just because it is offered to them.  And that you truly love the brand. xx


Thank you that's really kind. I have no problem sharing with others who really appreciate the craftsmanship and skill exhibited by Hermes artisans. I myself have learned and enjoy so much from this forum, that I overcome my initial noob reluctance to share or ask too many questions, even as many kind people have said, bag offers are not  necessary posted to upset some or to flex. I have noticed recently that Hermes sends a particular bag combo to many stores all at once, personally I find these "drops" very interesting monitor as we have generous intel from members across the world.


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you that's really kind. I have no problem sharing with others who really appreciate the craftsmanship and skill exhibited by Hermes artisans. I myself have learned and enjoy so much from this forum, that I overcome my initial noob reluctance to share or ask too many questions, even as many kind people have said, bag offers are not  necessary posted to upset some or to flex. I have noticed recently that Hermes sends a particular bag combo to many stores all at once, personally I find these "drops" very interesting monitor as we have generous intel from members across the world.


Precisely!  And, once we see these "drops,"  for those with special relationships with their SAs it then becomes...."may the odds be ever in your favor..."


----------



## periogirl28




----------



## Israeli_Flava

AnEyefortheBest said:


> Precisely!  And, once we see these "drops,"  for those with special relationships with their SAs it then becomes...."may the odds be ever in your favor..."


You hit the nail on the head!


----------



## TankerToad

AnEyefortheBest said:


> Please don't stop sharing! I love your posts, when you share your offers, be it multiple (congrats on waiting for what is right for you!!), I love seeing what colors, styles and combinations are currently arriving, what others may love for themselves and what others may not.  One of the best parts of this forum is when helpful members like yourself share their experiences, wishlists, offers and purchases.
> 
> Comparison is the thief of joy. I'm so sorry you felt that way, and I hope that you are able to tune any negativity out.
> 
> Thank you for your posts, and for sharing your offers. It's one of my favorite parts of this forum is the authenticity of offers, and I particularly admire that you are not someone who accepts a bag, just because it is offered to them.  And that you truly love the brand. xx


Love that expression
Comparison is the thief of joy 
Very insightful


----------



## TankerToad

Ladybaga said:


> I am 5'7" and long waisted, so my C24 can't be worn crossbody.  I have tried and it looks strange on me.  It must be a try on situation to see for yourself.


Hi Beauty
I have this problem, too.
But I’ve seen tall people pull it off.
Feels a bit odd to me where a full size Connie sits crossbody on me personally 
But it still looks kinda cool -
So to stay on topic:
Recently accepted  a smaller Bolide in Blue Lin Epsom and a constance to go in Nada epsom GHW to my collection
Fun new additions


----------



## Ladybaga

TankerToad said:


> Hi Beauty
> I have this problem, too.
> But I’ve seen tall people pull it off.
> Feels a bit odd to me where a full size Connie sits crossbody on me personally
> But it still looks kinda cool -
> So to stay on topic:
> Recently accepted  a smaller Bolide in Blue Lin Epsom and a constance to go in Nada epsom GHW to my collection
> Fun new additions


Hi Sweet Gal! Miss you!
Your Bolide and C18 sound dreamy!!! I just tried on the C24 again as cross body and it isn't as bad as I remembered.  Sits slightly above my waist.


----------



## ashleyy6169

Not yet got offered for quota bag yet but just got them today. Such a candy color, Rose Sakura & Blue Brume. Thank you for let me share my happiness. Hope to get my quota soooon


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

Yeach m


Hisunshine said:


> yes I have seen a lot of Z stamps ( didnt know about y stamps ) but no U stamps so I was surprised when I saw the listing below with a U stamp and wanted to check with everyone here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Rose Sakura Pink Swift PHW Birkin 25 Handbag - MAISON de LUXE
> 
> 
> Birkin, the world's most elusive handbag. Some are on the wait list for years, yet still to have one. Visit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.maisondeluxeonline.com


Yeah my current offer this month was a U (2022) if I'm not mistaken


----------



## xindi924

Mauve Pale Swift K25
Pegasus is Mauve Sylvester, Chai, maybe Craie


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you that's really kind. I have no problem sharing with others who really appreciate the craftsmanship and skill exhibited by Hermes artisans. I myself have learned and enjoy so much from this forum, that I overcome my initial noob reluctance to share or ask too many questions, even as many kind people have said, bag offers are not  necessary posted to upset some or to flex. I have noticed recently that Hermes sends a particular bag combo to many stores all at once, personally I find these "drops" very interesting monitor as we have generous intel from members across the world.


Bag offers posted on this forum is my window shopping.  As stock is so low though out, most H shelves for leather goods are empty.  It is a pleasure to come in here and window shop, based on offers received or rejected by others, what bags are available, leather colors, options, and if they work or not. 

very much enjoy your posts,  and that of all of all others, with H bag offers.  It allows me to see what is out there, and helps to narrow my preferences. 

So please keep posting your offers as the majority of us enjoy and are genuinely happy for anyone who purchases an H bag.

“Envy is the tax which all distinction must pay.” — Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## NotJocelyn

Hi everyone!
I was offered a K25 sellier but it’s in swift. I’ve never seen a sellier in swift leather before and thought it just isn’t made (besides the padded Kelly but even that one is swift + barenia?). I’ve texted my SA to confirm if it’s the padded Kelly, but just wanted to know if anyone has seen regular (non-padded) sellier Kellys in swift?


----------



## acrowcounted

NotJocelyn said:


> Hi everyone!
> I was offered a K25 sellier but it’s in swift. I’ve never seen a sellier in swift leather before and thought it just isn’t made (besides the padded Kelly but even that one is swift + barenia?). I’ve texted my SA to confirm if it’s the padded Kelly, but just wanted to know if anyone has seen regular (non-padded) sellier Kellys in swift?


Seems like a lot of the special edition bags are in Swift. The recent blue Hommage à Gene Kelly Kelly Sellier from the Madison store opening and the toile/Swift Kellys etc. Honestly though, the most likely case is that your SA made a typo/brainfart and it’s actually Retourne.


----------



## corgimom11

tri color constance 18 in shiny alligator (I think from what I could tell at glance. I am always terrible at alligator vs croco lol). buckle was noir, flap was vert rousseau(?) i believe, body was bleu saphir. pretty bag but passed as I already have 3 shiny bags and pretty content in that department for now.


----------



## NotJocelyn

acrowcounted said:


> Seems like a lot of the special edition bags are in Swift. The recent blue Hommage à Gene Kelly Kelly Sellier from the Madison store opening and the toile/Swift Kellys etc. Honestly though, the most likely case is that your SA made a typo/brainfart and it’s actually Retourne.


That’s what I thought too, but she said Sellier a few times over the phone and then texted it too… Maybe she just misremembered.


----------



## AT032515

B25 chai with GHW ❤️
My first B, I am so excited.  It looks grayish in bright light and then more gold at times.


----------



## tinkerbell68

AT032515 said:


> B25 chai with GHW ❤️
> My first B, I am so excited.  It looks grayish in bright light and then more gold at times.
> 
> View attachment 5641967


Congrats! She's lovely!


----------



## Alohasw

B25 Matte Niloticus Croc Noir w/ghw
I wish for a touch but got this baby instead ❤️


​


----------



## Ladybaga

sw423 said:


> B25 Niloticus Croc Noir w/ghw
> I wish for a touch but got this baby instead ❤️
> View attachment 5642026
> 
> ​


GLORIOUS!


----------



## NotJocelyn

sw423 said:


> B25 Matte Niloticus Croc Noir w/ghw
> I wish for a touch but got this baby instead ❤️
> View attachment 5642026
> 
> ​


Such a dream! Enjoy your new bag in good health!


----------



## floridamama

B25 gold with gold hardware Togo - yes!


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

floridamama said:


> B25 gold with gold hardware Togo - yes!


Gorgeous! Enjoy


----------



## partialtopink

Alohasw said:


> B25 Matte Niloticus Croc Noir w/ghw
> I wish for a touch but got this baby instead ❤️
> 
> ​


WOW! A dream bag for sure!  

General q... has inventory been low lately across the board for B/K?


----------



## pearlgrass

floridamama said:


> B25 gold with gold hardware Togo - yes!



Congrats! Enjoy your B25 in good health


----------



## mariko

My very first mini Kelly in vert fizz!  Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## voguekelly711

mariko said:


> My very first mini Kelly in vert fizz!  Happy Halloween everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5643297
> View attachment 5643383


I'm GAGGED. this is gorgeous!! love it with PHW


----------



## nashpoo

mariko said:


> My very first mini Kelly in vert fizz!  Happy Halloween everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5643297
> View attachment 5643383


JEALLL! I've been HOUNDING my sa for this and mauve pale!!! congrats it's too cute


----------



## claritaaa27

Wondering if anyone got offered fauve barenia (smooth) recently?


----------



## HBfan81

mariko said:


> My very first mini Kelly in vert fizz!  Happy Halloween everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5643297
> View attachment 5643383


Amazing color for a MK


----------



## closetluxe

Kelly Sellier 28 Epsom Celeste with Gold hardware--turned it down


----------



## larissajay

Birkin Sellier 30 Box Leather Black with GHW - she came home with me! Picture doesn't do it justice; I was so excited I snapped it in a hurry and didn't take a good pic!


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

larissajay said:


> Birkin Sellier 30 Box Leather Black with GHW - she came home with me! Picture doesn't do it justice; I was so excited I snapped it in a hurry and didn't take a good pic!
> 
> View attachment 5644952


Congratulations! The box is Divine


----------



## wearawishbone

larissajay said:


> Birkin Sellier 30 Box Leather Black with GHW - she came home with me! Picture doesn't do it justice; I was so excited I snapped it in a hurry and didn't take a good pic!
> 
> View attachment 5644952


Congrats!! Box is so special ☺️


----------



## WingNut

larissajay said:


> Birkin Sellier 30 Box Leather Black with GHW - she came home with me! Picture doesn't do it justice; I was so excited I snapped it in a hurry and didn't take a good pic!
> 
> View attachment 5644952


ONG that is an absolute dream of a bag! Congratulations!


----------



## Fashionista2

larissajay said:


> Birkin Sellier 30 Box Leather Black with GHW - she came home with me! Picture doesn't do it justice; I was so excited I snapped it in a hurry and didn't take a good pic!
> 
> View attachment 5644952


Gorgeous


----------



## jenayb

larissajay said:


> Birkin Sellier 30 Box Leather Black with GHW - she came home with me! Picture doesn't do it justice; I was so excited I snapped it in a hurry and didn't take a good pic!
> 
> View attachment 5644952



Yowzaaaaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## blackrosesred

Mini Kelly in Vert amande on gold hardware. Definitely a colour I don’t gravitate towards.

I’m brown skinned and wear tons of bright outfits and all my other H bags are black or blue neutrals and a lot of the rest are pinks/reds. 

Going down to see this tmr - anywhere seen any outfits shots in this colour?


----------



## Juh512

I was offered:
1. Kelly Sellier 25 Anemone in Epsom PHW
2. Mini Kelly Bleu Royal Chevre GHW
3. Kelly Sellier 25 Celeste in Epsom GHW
It’s so hard to choose but my SA is telling me to get the Anemone since it’s so much in demand right now. Purple is my favorite color but I would also want a blue bag. Any thoughts?


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

@Juh512 What great choices! Me personally would go for the mini Kelly in Bleu Royal as my first choice and the K25 Sellier in Celeste as my 2nd. Maybe even vice versa but I’m very partial to blues.


----------



## showgratitude

Juh512 said:


> I was offered:
> 1. Kelly Sellier 25 Anemone in Epsom PHW
> 2. Mini Kelly Bleu Royal Chevre GHW
> 3. Kelly Sellier 25 Celeste in Epsom GHW
> It’s so hard to choose but my SA is telling me to get the Anemone since it’s so much in demand right now. Purple is my favorite color but I would also want a blue bag. Any thoughts?


All beautiful choices but please pick the one that you love..not what is in demand and certainly not what your SA loves for you to have.


----------



## ArielS

Juh512 said:


> I was offered:
> 1. Kelly Sellier 25 Anemone in Epsom PHW
> 2. Mini Kelly Bleu Royal Chevre GHW
> 3. Kelly Sellier 25 Celeste in Epsom GHW
> It’s so hard to choose but my SA is telling me to get the Anemone since it’s so much in demand right now. Purple is my favorite color but I would also want a blue bag. Any thoughts?


What wonderful choices! I love anemone but I’d prefer ghw so if it was me I might go with one of the other two. Do you have any preference in hardware and sizes?


----------



## jenayb

Juh512 said:


> I was offered:
> 1. Kelly Sellier 25 Anemone in Epsom PHW
> 2. Mini Kelly Bleu Royal Chevre GHW
> 3. Kelly Sellier 25 Celeste in Epsom GHW
> It’s so hard to choose but my SA is telling me to get the Anemone since it’s so much in demand right now. Purple is my favorite color but I would also want a blue bag. Any thoughts?



I think that purchasing based on what is in demand or sought after by others is a mistake. Buy what you love, not what your SA is telling you to.


----------



## voguekelly711

I’m so thrilled!! Will be posting the offer from today/photos soon…


----------



## voguekelly711

KP Noir! YES!


----------



## Rainbowfish85

Juh512 said:


> I was offered:
> 1. Kelly Sellier 25 Anemone in Epsom PHW
> 2. Mini Kelly Bleu Royal Chevre GHW
> 3. Kelly Sellier 25 Celeste in Epsom GHW
> It’s so hard to choose but my SA is telling me to get the Anemone since it’s so much in demand right now. Purple is my favorite color but I would also want a blue bag. Any thoughts?



I agree with everyone saying get the one you love! It really depends on your style as to which would be the best.

Personally I would take the mini Kelly but the best colour of the 3 IMO is Celeste and K25 sellier is the most versatile size IMO

I would also be very sure about the colour anemone as I do think it’s different in person to photos and it’s a very unique shade of purple. I have this colour myself in a k20 and it’s not my favourite.  I also agree with those saying it looks better with ghw.


----------



## BirkinBish

Juh512 said:


> I was offered:
> 1. Kelly Sellier 25 Anemone in Epsom PHW
> 2. Mini Kelly Bleu Royal Chevre GHW
> 3. Kelly Sellier 25 Celeste in Epsom GHW
> It’s so hard to choose but my SA is telling me to get the Anemone since it’s so much in demand right now. Purple is my favorite color but I would also want a blue bag. Any thoughts?


I’m with everyone else saying to go for what YOU like and not what is rare/your SA tells you. Personally, I would take the Celeste K25. I think the color is very unique and hard to find from other brands. I am biased since I have a mini K in Celeste myself, but at the same time I think the K25 is a better bag size in general (minis can be a bit restrictive and are a very specific look). Therefore, I probably wouldn’t gravitate towards the Mini K kn Bleu royale. I feel like the size makes it very out there, but the color is a bit too «plain» for the bag in a way. If that makes sense? 

I also feel like anemone is a very specific look and color, which I think you really have to love that particular shade (I do not but if you do then absolutely go for it). So that’s my take on things!


----------



## lurketylurk

blackrosesred said:


> View attachment 5646029
> 
> 
> Mini Kelly in Vert amande on gold hardware. Definitely a colour I don’t gravitate towards.
> 
> I’m brown skinned and wear tons of bright outfits and all my other H bags are black or blue neutrals and a lot of the rest are pinks/reds.
> 
> Going down to see this tmr - anywhere seen any outfits shots in this colour?


I'm obsessed with vert amande. Beautiful!


----------



## Juh512

ArielS said:


> What wonderful choices! I love anemone but I’d prefer ghw so if it was me I might go with one of the other two. Do you have any preference in hardware and sizes?


Thank you! I’ve always wanted a purple and a blue bag so hardware is not as important to me. I’m more petite so mini K and K25 are the best sizes.


----------



## Juh512

BirkinBish said:


> I’m with everyone else saying to go for what YOU like and not what is rare/your SA tells you. Personally, I would take the Celeste K25. I think the color is very unique and hard to find from other brands. I am biased since I have a mini K in Celeste myself, but at the same time I think the K25 is a better bag size in general (minis can be a bit restrictive and are a very specific look). Therefore, I probably wouldn’t gravitate towards the Mini K kn Bleu royale. I feel like the size makes it very out there, but the color is a bit too «plain» for the bag in a way. If that makes sense?
> 
> I also feel like anemone is a very specific look and color, which I think you really have to love that particular shade (I do not but if you do then absolutely go for it). So that’s my take on things!


They are all gorgeous colors! I’ve been buying neutrals and finally venturing out to colors. I’ve bought greens and pinks and now need a purple and a blue. Have you seen bleu royal? Not sure how it’ll look in chevre. I’m quite petite and I have both K25 and mini K and both are so cute! Mini K is so adorable though. This is so difficult. Ah, first world problems haha.


----------



## Juh512

jenayb said:


> I think that purchasing based on what is in demand or sought after by others is a mistake. Buy what you love, not what your SA is telling you to.


Yes, thank you so much for your advice. I’ve been wanting a purple and a blue bag for awhile. It’s unfortunate that I got offered the two colors I wanted at the same time. Have you seen the bleu royal? Not sure if it’s too dark for a mini K.


----------



## Tykhe

Juh512 said:


> They are all gorgeous colors! I’ve been buying neutrals and finally venturing out to colors. I’ve bought greens and pinks and now need a purple and a blue. Have you seen bleu royal? Not sure how it’ll look in chevre. I’m quite petite and I have both K25 and mini K and both are so cute! Mini K is so adorable though. This is so difficult. Ah, first world problems haha.


I have a mini k in blue royal and chèvre. I love it but it was first on my requests list. I wanted a hassle free color that was also bright. My so is a Nata mini Kelly so I feel like that will be my high maintenance bag. I personally think this is the perfect size and color. I don’t carry much and it is sooooo much lighter than my k25


----------



## Juh512

Tykhe said:


> I have a mini k in blue royal and chèvre. I love it but it was first on my requests list. I wanted a hassle free color that was also bright. My so is a Nata mini Kelly so I feel like that will be my high maintenance bag. I personally think this is the perfect size and color. I don’t carry much and it is sooooo much lighter than my k25
> 
> View attachment 5646385


Omg this helps so much!! Thank you!! I love purple and blue color so much! Does your royal blue go well with a lot of outfits? Did you prefer this color vs blue electrique? Because that’s one of my favorite colors!


----------



## Tykhe

Juh512 said:


> Omg this helps so much!! Thank you!! I love purple and blue color so much! Does your royal blue go well with a lot of outfits? Did you prefer this color vs blue electrique? Because that’s one of my favorite colors!


I think it is a pretty neutral color since I wear a lot of camel and denim. I have been wearing it every day and it goes with everything. In that picture I was wearing it on a volcano in Santorini. My k25 would have been much too heavy to wear while hiking.


----------



## Juh512

Tykhe said:


> I think it is a pretty neutral color since I wear a lot of camel and denim. I have been wearing it every day and it goes with everything. In that picture I was wearing it on a volcano in Santorini. My k25 would have been much too heavy to wear while hiking.


Wow you took it hiking! Thank you so much


----------



## Panthere2015

Birkin 30 rouge grenat togo GHW - pass
Kelly 32 black togo PHW - pass

Waiting for a Kelly 28 in red or blue/grey.


----------



## Ruedubac

Juh512 said:


> I was offered:
> 1. Kelly Sellier 25 Anemone in Epsom PHW
> 2. Mini Kelly Bleu Royal Chevre GHW
> 3. Kelly Sellier 25 Celeste in Epsom GHW
> It’s so hard to choose but my SA is telling me to get the Anemone since it’s so much in demand right now. Purple is my favorite color but I would also want a blue bag. Any thoughts?


Anemone for sure, as Celeste is a beautiful color but Hermes does come up with different blues every year. So, if you miss out on Celeste, you might find another one very close to 'Celeste' color.
But Bleu Royal is my favorite blue though....so, not an easy choice.


----------



## dukethebichon

Kelly 25 Sellier in Étoupe/Alezan/Biscuit with PHW - YES

I almost didn't take it because I was nervous about it being tricolor, but it's the perfect neutral!


----------



## olibelli

dukethebichon said:


> Kelly 25 Sellier in Étoupe/Alezan/Biscuit with PHW - YES
> 
> I almost didn't take it because I was nervous about it being tricolor, but it's the perfect neutral!
> 
> View attachment 5646676


Would love to see photos of the handle without the twilly! Sounds like such a pretty combo. Enjoy it


----------



## ClassicTwist

Constance 1 in size 24. Epsom leather, Nata, GHW


----------



## WingNut

dukethebichon said:


> Kelly 25 Sellier in Étoupe/Alezan/Biscuit with PHW - YES
> 
> I almost didn't take it because I was nervous about it being tricolor, but it's the perfect neutral!
> 
> View attachment 5646676


This is such a classy and cohesive combination. Love it!


----------



## Marmotte

Ruedubac said:


> Anemone for sure, as Celeste is a beautiful color but Hermes does come up with different blues every year. So, if you miss out on Celeste, you might find another one very close to 'Celeste' color.
> But Bleu Royal is my favorite blue though....so, not an easy choice.


Celeste for your reference 
SO B25 Chèvre and RGHW


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

Juh512 said:


> Yes, thank you so much for your advice. I’ve been wanting a purple and a blue bag for awhile. It’s unfortunate that I got offered the two colors I wanted at the same time. Have you seen the bleu royal? Not sure if it’s too dark for a mini K.


Have you seen them in person? I would definitely ask to see them if you can. Also, anemone and bleu electrique are top of my list! Maybe a consideration is whether it's more likely for anemone or bleu royal to become unavailable sooner. Is anemone in active production? I know bleu royal is one of this year's seasonal colors. Might be a consideration. But also, MK in chevre, wow!


----------



## Sophiejb

I’ve been offered my first Birkin, a 30 Sellier, box leather in black with gold hardware! Going to see it Wednesday and so excited, but nervous about box leather! Can anyone let me know what it’s like and if you use it often because of the leather?


----------



## wearawishbone

Congrats on your offer! I have a box C18 and love it to bits. Yes, it is more prone to scratches but over time they seem to blend in and definitely are not as noticeable. You'll know when you see the bag but box is such a special leather and one that gets better with time and use IMO 


Sophiejb said:


> I’ve been offered my first Birkin, a 30 Sellier, box leather in black with gold hardware! Going to see it Wednesday and so excited, but nervous about box leather! Can anyone let me know what it’s like and if you use it often because of the leather?


----------



## textilegirl

Sophiejb said:


> I’ve been offered my first Birkin, a 30 Sellier, box leather in black with gold hardware! Going to see it Wednesday and so excited, but nervous about box leather! Can anyone let me know what it’s like and if you use it often because of the leather?


I hope this works as I’m not especially tech savvy, but there’s a wealth of knowledge in this forum about box leather.  This thread might give you a good start. 





						ODE to Box Calf
					

With the Mod's permission, I would like a start a thread to showcase our favourite leather BOXCALF..  ladies and gents: please post pictures of your gleaming, shiny luscious boxcalf bags... the more patina-ed the better!  If possible, can we avoid "quoting" the same pictures repeatedly in...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Ruedubac

Marmotte said:


> Celeste for your reference
> SO B25 Chèvre and RGHW
> View attachment 5646806


Beautiful with black outfits. With blue being my favorite color, I don't think I can reject any blue Birkins hee hee.
Celeste looks great on you (and my sister's name is Celeste...that is why I was afraid that if I ever get a Celeste blue, she will take it from me LOL). Congrats on your beautiful bag. love it.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Sophiejb said:


> I’ve been offered my first Birkin, a 30 Sellier, box leather in black with gold hardware! Going to see it Wednesday and so excited, but nervous about box leather! Can anyone let me know what it’s like and if you use it often because of the leather?


I just watched a youtube video on the same bag. Sadly the buyer felt regrets for taking the offer. She said the sellier style on B30 is reallllllly wide on her. She feels the leather is super stiff and scary to use bc prone to scratching and she doesn't want to baby the bag. She mentioned that her SA wouldn't even let her try the bag on due to potentially damaging/scratching it. I was shocked.  Oh and the price is like 19K all in which is a lot more than the classic retourne B30 in togo (she had sticker shock).

I think box is beautiful but would not be able to enjoy a leather like that. I am not a "get a scratch and blend it in" type of girl. Especially not on a birkin as they are my grab and go totes that I do not baby.


----------



## lolo6

Newbie to H!

We’re on vacation and asked to see the Evelyne 29 to see what it would look like. They had a black one with gold hardware and surprisingly, my husband offered to get it.

Is this a difficult combination to get? (I know it’s nothing compared to the B/K/C bags but when I’ve asked at various boutiques in Europe on trips, they were completely out of Evelynes (or that’s what I was told).

I’m thinking of it still but had always envisioned getting it in a tan/camel color.


----------



## 880

lolo6 said:


> had always envisioned getting it in a tan/camel color.


if you love the black Ghw, then get it. I don’t know if it’s hard to find in these days of scarce stock, but I imagine your local SA could find one if you pass on this. If you prefer the gold/ camel color,  you might want to wait for that one. At any rate, happy shopping and how nice of your DH


----------



## daisygal03

Israeli_Flava said:


> I just watched a youtube video on the same bag. Sadly the buyer felt regrets for taking the offer. She said the sellier style on B30 is reallllllly wide on her. She feels the leather is super stiff and scary to use bc prone to scratching and she doesn't want to baby the bag. She mentioned that her SA wouldn't even let her try the bag on due to potentially damaging/scratching it. I was shocked.  Oh and the price is like 19K all in which is a lot more than the classic retourne B30 in togo (she had sticker shock).
> 
> I think box is beautiful but would not be able to enjoy a leather like that. I am not a "get a scratch and blend it in" type of girl. Especially not on a birkin as they are my grab and go totes that I do not baby.


Wow, $19K for a box B30?!  I would not have guessed that much…


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Sophiejb said:


> I’ve been offered my first Birkin, a 30 Sellier, box leather in black with gold hardware! Going to see it Wednesday and so excited, but nervous about box leather! Can anyone let me know what it’s like and if you use it often because of the leather?


Congratulations!  I love box leather.  I also have a 30 b sellier box (phw) from 2022.   Initially box is very fragile. It scratches easily and with just about anything (my own jewelry has scratched it), and is can blister with rain.   I have a small blister on my B30.  The other older box leather bags, have wear marks, but I actually like that as I don’t take care of my bags and use them (rotate box leather often).  Oh also, you cannot clip the sangles well. Don’t know why they just always pop out 

If you do not mind the initial scratches, it’s a beautiful leather and I love that the shape stays.  Also, H can treat it and protect it if sent to spa.  Hope this helps.


----------



## 880

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Oh also, you cannot clip the sangles well.


I have a B25 epsom and cannot clip the sangles well. I think it’s a feature of the sellier B and perhaps not necessarily box leather. I actually think the sangles sticking out it kind of adorable lol.

IMO B30 Box sellier sounds amazing. I have @docride spa/condition my box kelly bags, but I would still not want to wear them in bad weather. I do wipe them dry if they are caught in drizzle, and they do not blister. The scratches do resolve into beautiful patina, but  some here do not want this. It’s personal preference


----------



## fashiongodess*

dukethebichon said:


> Kelly 25 Sellier in Étoupe/Alezan/Biscuit with PHW - YES
> 
> I almost didn't take it because I was nervous about it being tricolor, but it's the perfect neutral!
> 
> View attachment 5646676


It’s stunning!!


----------



## LaPush

Constance Mini - Celeste PHW
Constance Mini - Rouge Sellier
Kelly 28 - Anemone GHW
Kelly 32 Sellier - Vert Criquet GHW

Passed on all but it was extremely difficult to say no to K32 as she was a beauty but 28 suits me better.


----------



## marlenecelines

Birkin 30 Epsom - Black GHW
Birkin 30 Togo - Beton GHW

Said no to the black one, but got the one in Beton


----------



## hermesfashion123

marlenecelines said:


> Birkin 30 Epsom - Black GHW
> Birkin 30 Togo - Beton GHW
> 
> Said no to the black one, but got the one in Beton


Congratulations! Watched the unboxing on YouTube. Beautiful choice.


----------



## marlenecelines

hermesfashion123 said:


> Congratulations! Watched the unboxing on YouTube. Beautiful choice.


Thank you som much!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

marlenecelines said:


> Birkin 30 Epsom - Black GHW
> Birkin 30 Togo - Beton GHW
> 
> Said no to the black one, but got the one in Beton


Watched your video! Your BF is a lucky charm!!! CONGRATS DEAR!!!!!!!!! Stunning B!


----------



## dukethebichon

fashiongodess* said:


> It’s stunning!!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## foonyy

So happy got a dream offer yesterday, Mini kelly in Chamkila rough de coeur.


----------



## MDNYC

foonyy said:


> So happy got a dream offer yesterday, Mini kelly in Chamkila rough de coeur.
> 
> View attachment 5647762


Congratulations! Love your mini kelly ❤️


----------



## H_newbie

Welcoming my latest addition to the collection. I can absolutely see why this would not be a cup of tea for everyone. The sellier style is stiff which is similar across the board of this style but there is a more delicate approach needed to handle this bag style in box leather. However I have lusted after this leather since the start of my journey and am fully informed of the care necessary and ready to view the scratches as ‘battle scars’ of a bag that is well loved. So it does depend on the individual and hopefully people don’t just purchase it because it is ‘hard to get’ otherwise it really may be the wrong decision (for that individual)

Welcome home my ❤️ K25 Black box.


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

H_newbie said:


> Welcoming my latest addition to the collection. I can absolutely see why this would not be a cup of tea for everyone. The sellier style is stiff which is similar across the board of this style but there is a more delicate approach needed to handle this bag style in box leather. However I have lusted after this leather since the start of my journey and am fully informed of the care necessary and ready to view the scratches as ‘battle scars’ of a bag that is well loved. So it does depend on the individual and hopefully people don’t just purchase it because it is ‘hard to get’ otherwise it really may be the wrong decision (for that individual)
> 
> Welcome home my ❤️ K25 Black box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648223


Congratulations on this absolute beauty!


----------



## odette57

H_newbie said:


> Welcoming my latest addition to the collection. I can absolutely see why this would not be a cup of tea for everyone. The sellier style is stiff which is similar across the board of this style but there is a more delicate approach needed to handle this bag style in box leather. However I have lusted after this leather since the start of my journey and am fully informed of the care necessary and ready to view the scratches as ‘battle scars’ of a bag that is well loved. So it does depend on the individual and hopefully people don’t just purchase it because it is ‘hard to get’ otherwise it really may be the wrong decision (for that individual)
> 
> Welcome home my ❤️ K25 Black box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648223


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## voguekelly711

H_newbie said:


> Welcoming my latest addition to the collection. I can absolutely see why this would not be a cup of tea for everyone. The sellier style is stiff which is similar across the board of this style but there is a more delicate approach needed to handle this bag style in box leather. However I have lusted after this leather since the start of my journey and am fully informed of the care necessary and ready to view the scratches as ‘battle scars’ of a bag that is well loved. So it does depend on the individual and hopefully people don’t just purchase it because it is ‘hard to get’ otherwise it really may be the wrong decision (for that individual)
> 
> Welcome home my ❤️ K25 Black box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648223



Simply marvelous! Congrats!


----------



## 880

H_newbie said:


> Welcoming my latest addition to the collection. I can absolutely see why this would not be a cup of tea for everyone. The sellier style is stiff which is similar across the board of this style but there is a more delicate approach needed to handle this bag style in box leather. However I have lusted after this leather since the start of my journey and am fully informed of the care necessary and ready to view the scratches as ‘battle scars’ of a bag that is well loved. So it does depend on the individual and hopefully people don’t just purchase it because it is ‘hard to get’ otherwise it really may be the wrong decision (for that individual)
> 
> Welcome home my ❤️ K25 Black box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648223


Congrats! So stunning! Love box leather! So happy for you!


----------



## foonyy

MDNYC said:


> Congratulations! Love your mini kelly ❤️


Thank you my friend


----------



## fabdiva

H_newbie said:


> Welcoming my latest addition to the collection. I can absolutely see why this would not be a cup of tea for everyone. The sellier style is stiff which is similar across the board of this style but there is a more delicate approach needed to handle this bag style in box leather. However I have lusted after this leather since the start of my journey and am fully informed of the care necessary and ready to view the scratches as ‘battle scars’ of a bag that is well loved. So it does depend on the individual and hopefully people don’t just purchase it because it is ‘hard to get’ otherwise it really may be the wrong decision (for that individual)
> 
> Welcome home my ❤️ K25 Black box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648223


Perfection!!!


----------



## Juh512

EdgyBagsPlz said:


> Have you seen them in person? I would definitely ask to see them if you can. Also, anemone and bleu electrique are top of my list! Maybe a consideration is whether it's more likely for anemone or bleu royal to become unavailable sooner. Is anemone in active production? I know bleu royal is one of this year's seasonal colors. Might be a consideration. But also, MK in chevre, wow!


This H shop doesn’t let you see the bags unfortunately. I’ve been on a hunt for blue electrique forever! Anemone is so gorgeous too. I took the anemone because I’m not sure how long it’ll be around for. Bleu royal is pretty but I can wait for another blue like blue electrique or blue zellige. Hope I made the right choice. It was so hard to say no to mini K though haha


----------



## Friscalating

H_newbie said:


> Welcoming my latest addition to the collection. I can absolutely see why this would not be a cup of tea for everyone. The sellier style is stiff which is similar across the board of this style but there is a more delicate approach needed to handle this bag style in box leather. However I have lusted after this leather since the start of my journey and am fully informed of the care necessary and ready to view the scratches as ‘battle scars’ of a bag that is well loved. So it does depend on the individual and hopefully people don’t just purchase it because it is ‘hard to get’ otherwise it really may be the wrong decision (for that individual)
> 
> Welcome home my ❤️ K25 Black box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648223


What a stunning piece, congratulations!


----------



## Hermezzy

H_newbie said:


> Welcoming my latest addition to the collection. I can absolutely see why this would not be a cup of tea for everyone. The sellier style is stiff which is similar across the board of this style but there is a more delicate approach needed to handle this bag style in box leather. However I have lusted after this leather since the start of my journey and am fully informed of the care necessary and ready to view the scratches as ‘battle scars’ of a bag that is well loved. So it does depend on the individual and hopefully people don’t just purchase it because it is ‘hard to get’ otherwise it really may be the wrong decision (for that individual)
> 
> Welcome home my ❤️ K25 Black box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648223


An absolute fantasy come to life...a vision of past longings and future satisfaction.  Elated for you!


----------



## Mapoon

H_newbie said:


> Welcoming my latest addition to the collection. I can absolutely see why this would not be a cup of tea for everyone. The sellier style is stiff which is similar across the board of this style but there is a more delicate approach needed to handle this bag style in box leather. However I have lusted after this leather since the start of my journey and am fully informed of the care necessary and ready to view the scratches as ‘battle scars’ of a bag that is well loved. So it does depend on the individual and hopefully people don’t just purchase it because it is ‘hard to get’ otherwise it really may be the wrong decision (for that individual)
> 
> Welcome home my ❤️ K25 Black box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648223


Congrats on this stunning beauty!! You are correct that this leather is not for everyone despite it being sooooo beautiful!! It's good to know that you are so ready to welcome this baby so enjoy her in good health!! We all try to take care of our bags and sometimes thing like battle scars are bound to happen which comes with normal wear and tear! Better to bring her out then to keep her at home without being appreciated!


----------



## H’sKisses

Nothing as exciting as special leathers or HTF colors, but very happy to have  K28 Sellier Gold with GHW be available for me! It wasn’t technically a surprise offer, I don’t think, since I texted my SA a few days before my appointment to pick up an order that I was hoping I’d be able to get my K before Christmas…

She knew my preference for neutrals or dark colors only, no hardware preference and that I wanted a 28 or 32. I did say that I preferred Retourne to Sellier. I was actually quite surprised when she surprised me with this availability for that visit/appointment, I was thinking it would be closer to Christmas. I was a little iffy on the Sellier, thinking it would be too boxy, but it’s actually perfect and not as “formal” as I thought Sellier would look and feel. A 32 would probably have been too big in Sellier for me, so am glad I got the 28!

I still want a Retourne sometime in the future, now wondering if a 32 would be too big…


----------



## H_newbie

Mapoon said:


> Congrats on this stunning beauty!! You are correct that this leather is not for everyone despite it being sooooo beautiful!! It's good to know that you are so ready to welcome this baby so enjoy her in good health!! We all try to take care of our bags and sometimes thing like battle scars are bound to happen which comes with normal wear and tear! Better to bring her out then to keep her at home without being appreciated!


I completely agree. Some almost feel bad or pressured to like this leather given it is ‘hard to get’ ‘heritage leather’ and perceived as ‘are they missing out?’ but it is just an individual taste . I mean box can be fussy, completely unsuitable for quick in and out grab to-go bags and countries with unpredictable weather- it IS going to be unsuitable for some.
For some lifestyles, epsom or Togo would work better and that’s totally fine.  I would imagine that’s the reason H makes a variety of leathers and I get as excited about my friend’s epsom bag  simply because she loves epsom leather. 

Thank you all for sharing my joy, and I only decided to purchase it after discussions with many a fellow kind TPF members who were so generous with their knowledge .

Back to topic- also offered mini Kelly charm but can’t quite bite the bullet with cost.


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

H’sKisses said:


> Nothing as exciting as special leathers or HTF colors, but very happy to have  K28 Sellier Gold with GHW be available for me! It wasn’t technically a surprise offer, I don’t think, since I texted my SA a few days before my appointment to pick up an order that I was hoping I’d be able to get my K before Christmas…
> 
> She knew my preference for neutrals or dark colors only, no hardware preference and that I wanted a 28 or 32. I did say that I preferred Retourne to Sellier. I was actually quite surprised when she surprised me with this availability for that visit/appointment, I was thinking it would be closer to Christmas. I was a little iffy on the Sellier, thinking it would be too boxy, but it’s actually perfect and not as “formal” as I thought Sellier would look and feel. A 32 would probably have been too big in Sellier for me, so am glad I got the 28!
> 
> I still want a Retourne sometime in the future, now wondering if a 32 would be too big…


Congratulations on your bag, a classic beauty! I have a sellier 28 and a retourne 28, perfect size in my opinion.


----------



## jenayb

H’sKisses said:


> Nothing as exciting as special leathers or HTF colors, but very happy to have  K28 Sellier Gold with GHW be available for me!



I would not say that at all. Gold isn't necessarily easy to come by, and it's very desirable, especially with GHW.


----------



## H’sKisses

Pamela Stylepop said:


> Congratulations on your bag, a classic beauty! I have a sellier 28 and a retourne 28, perfect size in my opinion.


Yes, it really is! I was thinking a softer retourne style in 32 would be ok as well, but I’m really liking the 28!


----------



## H’sKisses

jenayb said:


> I would not say that at all. Gold isn't necessarily easy to come by, and it's very desirable, especially with GHW.


I know that QBs in general aren’t easy to come by, but I thought the neutrals were more “common”… I guess I thought people were more after the pretty pastels (I’d stain it just by looking at it!) and special leathers. And while I would have been happy with PHW, I absolutely love the Gold with GHW! I just received my insert and can’t wait to finally wear it!


----------



## wondersofluxury

foonyy said:


> So happy got a dream offer yesterday, Mini kelly in Chamkila rough de coeur.
> 
> View attachment 5647762


Congratulations, it's stunning!
What leather is this?


----------



## DoggieBags

wondersofluxury said:


> Congratulations, it's stunning!
> What leather is this?


Chamkila leather.





						Chevre Chamkila
					

does anyone happen to know what leather this is? Chere Chamkila i did a google search but nothing, it looks like sombrero




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## krittershops

Juh512 said:


> This H shop doesn’t let you see the bags unfortunately. I’ve been on a hunt for blue electrique forever! Anemone is so gorgeous too. I took the anemone because I’m not sure how long it’ll be around for. Bleu royal is pretty but I can wait for another blue like blue electrique or blue zellige. Hope I made the right choice. It was so hard to say no to mini K though haha


Oh my goodness . I could understand being asked not to pose with the bags but not seeing the colours in person would be a dealbreaker for me for any non black or brown colour bag. 

Because when you know, you you.


----------



## Mimi212

Mini kelly vert fizz Epsom phw. Not sure the color is for me.


----------



## LKNN

Mini kelly ll, vert fizz, phw -- pass
Gorgeous bag but too muted a color for me.


----------



## Xthgirl

LKNN said:


> Mini kelly ll, vert fizz, phw -- pass
> Gorgeous bag but too muted a color for me.


Me either. No to mauve pale or vert fizz.


----------



## Juh512

krittershops said:


> Oh my goodness . I could understand being asked not to pose with the bags but not seeing the colours in person would be a dealbreaker for me for any non black or brown colour bag.
> 
> Because when you know, you you.


I know, that’s why it’s such a difficult choice! Do you know if Chevre in mini K is ok for regular use?


----------



## acrowcounted

Juh512 said:


> I know, that’s why it’s such a difficult choice! Do you know if Chevre in mini K is ok for regular use?


Chevre for mini kelly is fine. However if you already told your SA you wanted the anemone K25, I’m guessing the mini kelly has already been promised to another client. The perfect mini kelly will find you eventually, enjoy the beautiful anemone!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oooh so interesting to see the Vert Fizz offers!


----------



## Xthgirl

B25 verso bleu lin/ chai togo phw- yes

My 3rd quota bag since i started buying. Started with a twilly in 2017, then now 5 digit bags lol


----------



## lurketylurk

htxgirl said:


> B25 verso bleu lin/ chai togo phw- yes
> 
> My 3rd quota bag since i started buying. Started with a twilly in 2017, then now 5 digit bags lol


Ohhh this sounds so pretty ! I love Bleu lin


----------



## Xthgirl

lurketylurk said:


> Ohhh this sounds so pretty ! I love Bleu lin




Here she is. Side by side with my Dior saddle bag in cloud blue. Is it obvious i like this shade of gray?


----------



## lurketylurk

htxgirl said:


> Here she is. Side by side with my Dior saddle bag in cloud blue. Is it obvious i like this shade of gray?
> View attachment 5649626
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649627
> View attachment 5649628


Omggggggghhh . Unbelievably gorgeous


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

htxgirl said:


> Here she is. Side by side with my Dior saddle bag in cloud blue. Is it obvious i like this shade of gray?
> View attachment 5649626
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649627
> View attachment 5649628


HOLY MOLY this is a stunning bag.


----------



## H’sKisses

htxgirl said:


> Here she is. Side by side with my Dior saddle bag in cloud blue. Is it obvious i like this shade of gray?
> View attachment 5649626
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649627
> View attachment 5649628


 Oh my goodness, this is BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## GabrielleS

htxgirl said:


> Here she is. Side by side with my Dior saddle bag in cloud blue. Is it obvious i like this shade of gray?
> View attachment 5649626
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649627
> View attachment 5649628


Gorgeous. I love it with the phw.


----------



## showgratitude

htxgirl said:


> Here she is. Side by side with my Dior saddle bag in cloud blue. Is it obvious i like this shade of gray?
> View attachment 5649626
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649627
> View attachment 5649628


Both are nice bags


----------



## Book Worm

htxgirl said:


> Here she is. Side by side with my Dior saddle bag in cloud blue. Is it obvious i like this shade of gray?
> View attachment 5649626
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649627
> View attachment 5649628


Looks v elegant!


----------



## Xthgirl

lurketylurk said:


> Omggggggghhh . Unbelievably gorgeous





EdgyBagsPlz said:


> HOLY MOLY this is a stunning bag.





H’sKisses said:


> Oh my goodness, this is BEAUTIFUL!!!





GabrielleS said:


> Gorgeous. I love it with the phw.





showgratitude said:


> Both are nice bags



Ty. And i like the verso. Just makes it more fun. Actually im not sure if the interior is chai. I cant find the recipt in the paperbag. Will ask my SA tomorrow. It might be beige de weimar chevre as there is the same exact combo of this bag posted on here a few wks ago. Palladium harware is always a yes. 
Wasnt on my wishlist but i dont have a B25 yet. This color i considered way way back but is not currently on my wishlist color either but i am so glad my SA asked me if i would consider this one. I passed on k25 gris meyer (didnt like the dull gray tone) on my bday wk few wks back and was hoping to get a kelly or birkin in Madison, nyc during vacay but that never happened.  This will be a late bday/ early Christmas gift to myself.
Just waiting for the boots and scarf that i ordered and i will be good for the rest of the yr lol. Just hoping to get a K25 retourne moving forward but im never in a rush… i enjoy using the bags in my possession.


----------



## xxDxx

htxgirl said:


> Ty. And i like the verso. Just makes it more fun. Actually im not sure if the interior is chai. I cant find the recipt in the paperbag. Will ask my SA tomorrow. It might be beige de weimar chevre as there is the same exact combo of this bag posted on here a few wks ago. Palladium harware is always a yes.
> Wasnt on my wishlist but i dont have a B25 yet. This color i considered way way back but is not currently on my wishlist color either but i am so glad my SA asked me if i would consider this one. I passed on k25 gris meyer (didnt like the dull gray tone) on my bday wk few wks back and was hoping to get a kelly or birkin in Madison, nyc during vacay but that never happened.  This will be a late bday/ early Christmas gift to myself.
> Just waiting for the boots and scarf that i ordered and i will be good for the rest of the yr lol. Just hoping to get a K25 retourne moving forward but im never in a rush… i enjoy using the bags in my possession.


Twins on the bag! So beautiful and special! Congrats! The inside is Beige de Weimar


----------



## Chanelandco

htxgirl said:


> Here she is. Side by side with my Dior saddle bag in cloud blue. Is it obvious i like this shade of gray?
> View attachment 5649626
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649627
> View attachment 5649628


Very beautiful. Congrats


----------



## GucciGoneWild

htxgirl said:


> Here she is. Side by side with my Dior saddle bag in cloud blue. Is it obvious i like this shade of gray?
> View attachment 5649626
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649627
> View attachment 5649628


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Bentley1

This was last month:

K28 Sellier Limited Edition Toile Cognac w palladium hardware & mauve pale lining.
-PASSED

Mini Constance Matte Croc Mimosa Gold hw
-PASSED

*the Constance pictured isn’t exact bag offered, it was never unboxed Bc I passed. I found this pic online just for reference.


----------



## JanAlh

Kitsune711 said:


> I was offered around 4 different options but I decided on a K28 in Bleu Pâle Retourne. I love her.


Hi! Congratulations on your k28! I was wondering if you can share pictures with me? Also is it the leather clemance? Thank you!


----------



## corgimom11

Mini lindy bleu royale phw!!!!!  excited to add 2nd mini L


----------



## ilovemykiddos

corgimom11 said:


> Mini lindy bleu royale phw!!!!!  excited to add 2nd mini L
> 
> View attachment 5650498


This is absolutely gorgeous! Enjoy in good health, so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Kitsune711

Here she is, my clemence K28 in Bleu Pâle. I love her so much!

I feel like maybe I should’ve held out for a Kelly sellier instead because I like structured bags and that’s the bag type I always think about when I think Kelly but then I remember how my Birkin I kinda wish had some slouch to it.
Besides, with the competition, I didn’t want to take a chance and pass up such a beautiful bag for the chance to get/wait for a sellier in a color I didn’t like or worse, size.
With such high SA turn around at the stores, if they left before the next offer, I’d be stuck having to make a connection with someone new, tell them what I want etc…


----------



## Xthgirl

Kitsune711 said:


> Here she is, my clemence K28 in Bleu Pâle. I love her so much!
> 
> I feel like maybe I should’ve held out for a Kelly sellier instead because I like structured bags and that’s the bag type I always think about when I think Kelly but then I remember how my Birkin I kinda wish had some slouch to it.
> Besides, with the competition, I didn’t want to take a chance and pass up such a beautiful bag for the chance to get/wait for a sellier in a color I didn’t like or worse, size.
> With such high SA turn around at the stores, if they left before the next offer, I’d be stuck having to make a connection with someone new, tell them what I want etc…
> 
> View attachment 5650599



I was initially a K sellier but now a retourne convert... Lets just say retourne looks pretty but at the end of the day, I find the retourne style just melts with you. Also i find the sellier style deforms with time d/t the way you have to open the flap each time you need to open the bag. K28 is a perfect size, although my first choice would be K25 retourne since im 5'2". Congrats on this bag. She's a keeper.


----------



## Kitsune711

htxgirl said:


> I was initially a K sellier but now a retourne convert... Lets just say retourne looks pretty but at the end of the day, I find the retourne style just melts with you. Also i find the sellier style deforms with time d/t the way you have to open the flap each time you need to open the bag. K28 is a perfect size, although my first choice would be K25 retourne since im 5'2". Congrats on this bag. She's a keeper.


I appreciate this, thank you. I especially liked the “melts with you” aspect. I didn’t even think about the possibility of deforming over time.


----------



## DR2014

Bentley1 said:


> This was last month:
> 
> K28 Sellier Limited Edition Toile Cognac w palladium hardware & mauve pale lining.
> -PASSED
> 
> Mini Constance Matte Croc Mimosa Gold hw
> -PASSED
> 
> *the Constance pictured isn’t exact bag offered, it was never unboxed Bc I passed. I found this pic online just for reference.
> 
> View attachment 5650237


Wow, that Kelly is gorgeous and so special!!!!!


----------



## JanAlh

Kitsune711 said:


> Here she is, my clemence K28 in Bleu Pâle. I love her so much!
> 
> I feel like maybe I should’ve held out for a Kelly sellier instead because I like structured bags and that’s the bag type I always think about when I think Kelly but then I remember how my Birkin I kinda wish had some slouch to it.
> Besides, with the competition, I didn’t want to take a chance and pass up such a beautiful bag for the chance to get/wait for a sellier in a color I didn’t like or worse, size.
> With such high SA turn around at the stores, if they left before the next offer, I’d be stuck having to make a connection with someone new, tell them what I want etc…
> 
> View attachment 5650599


It’s beautiful


----------



## debykf

JanAlh said:


> It’s beautiful


Agree! Love this combo…congratulations!


----------



## Bentley1

DR2014 said:


> Wow, that Kelly is gorgeous and so special!!!!!


It was indeed very lovely & special!


----------



## Mirame

Kelly pochette ghw in Nata! Cannot wait to collect it on Monday


----------



## Rainbowfish85

htxgirl said:


> Here she is. Side by side with my Dior saddle bag in cloud blue. Is it obvious i like this shade of gray?
> View attachment 5649626
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649627
> View attachment 5649628


This bag is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Mama_Bear

B30 Bleu Celeste Epsom GHW - no
B30 Cassis Clemence GHW - Yes!


----------



## ichimatsu

B30 sellier box(!!) in bleu saphir. 
Passed as I didn‘t like the color. 
And the SA kept insisting that box only comes in sellier but not in retourne. That‘s not true, is it? Or are the newer productions always sellier? (SA was pretty pissed that I kept mentioning box in retourne)


----------



## DR2014

ichimatsu said:


> B30 sellier box(!!) in bleu saphir.
> Passed as I didn‘t like the color.
> And the SA kept insisting that box only comes in sellier but not in retourne. That‘s not true, is it? Or are the newer productions always sellier? (SA was pretty pissed that I kept mentioning box in retourne)


I just bought a BBB 30cm in retourne in late September, here is a picture:


----------



## ichimatsu

DR2014 said:


> I just bought a BBB 30cm in retourne in late September, here is a picture:
> 
> View attachment 5651169


Thanks for the quick reply! And huge congrats to your wonderful bag!!! Love the classic Birkin retourné! And in box! Really gorgeous


----------



## DR2014

ichimatsu said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! And huge congrats to your wonderful bag!!! Love the classic Birkin retourné! And in box! Really gorgeous


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## periogirl28

DR2014 said:


> I just bought a BBB 30cm in retourne in late September, here is a picture:
> 
> View attachment 5651169


You know we need lots of action pics yes?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

DR2014 said:


> I just bought a BBB 30cm in retourne in late September, here is a picture:
> 
> View attachment 5651169


Omg I just fainted a little. Beautiful! Congrats! I’m still learning my way around H and didn’t know this was possible! Thank you for sharing! *updates wishlist*


----------



## Balletflatsboutique

lurketylurk said:


> Omggggggghhh . Unbelievably gorgeous


Such 


htxgirl said:


> Here she is. Side by side with my Dior saddle bag in cloud blue. Is it obvious i like this shade of gray?
> View attachment 5649626
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649627
> View attachment 5649628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a beautiful bag. Congrats!


----------



## talon

larissajay said:


> Birkin Sellier 30 Box Leather Black with GHW - she came home with me! Picture doesn't do it justice; I was so excited I snapped it in a hurry and didn't take a good pic!
> 
> View attachment 5644952


That is one gorgeous bag! Enjoy!


----------



## Mirame

DR2014 said:


> I just bought a BBB 30cm in retourne in late September, here is a picture:
> 
> View attachment 5651169


This is gorgeous. Enjoy in good health.


----------



## JanAlh

Mama_Bear said:


> B30 Bleu Celeste Epsom GHW - no
> B30 Cassis Clemence GHW - Yes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651144


Gorgeous!! One of my favorite colors! Congratulations


----------



## DR2014

periogirl28 said:


> You know we need lots of action pics yes?


Yes indeed! I have been stuck at home following a minor medical thing and hope to venture out next week with it.


----------



## DR2014

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Omg I just fainted a little. Beautiful! Congrats! I’m still learning my way around H and didn’t know this was possible! Thank you for sharing! *updates wishlist*


Thank you! I am still dumbfounded myself!!!


----------



## DR2014

Mirame said:


> This is gorgeous. Enjoy in good health.


Thank you.


----------



## miss mitzi

Mama_Bear said:


> B30 Bleu Celeste Epsom GHW - no
> B30 Cassis Clemence GHW - Yes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651144


Omg this bag! Congrats


----------



## callmelindy

Turned down a K25 retourne Gold Togo GHW as I wanted a B25 instead. I would have preferred the Kelly in sellier style anyway. It was a very difficult choice though. At the end, they offered me a Mini Kelly 2 in étoupe epsom PHW which I accepted. I was traveling so I had to pick a bag on the spot without much time to think!


----------



## wondersofluxury

htxgirl said:


> Here she is. Side by side with my Dior saddle bag in cloud blue. Is it obvious i like this shade of gray?
> View attachment 5649626
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649627
> View attachment 5649628


----------



## wondersofluxury

htxgirl said:


> Here she is. Side by side with my Dior saddle bag in cloud blue. Is it obvious i like this shade of gray?
> View attachment 5649626
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649627
> View attachment 5649628


Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Juh512

callmelindy said:


> Turned down a K25 retourne Gold Togo GHW as I wanted a B25 instead. I would have preferred the Kelly in sellier style anyway. It was a very difficult choice though. At the end, they offered me a Mini Kelly 2 in étoupe epsom PHW which I accepted. I was traveling so I had to pick a bag on the spot without much time to think!


Do you like your new mini K etoupe? Please show pics! Thanks


----------



## 880

ichimatsu said:


> sellier? (SA was pretty pissed that I kept mentioning box in retourne)


????? Most box Birkins come in retourne , I think ? At any rate IDKW your SA would get worked up over it  


DR2014 said:


> Yes indeed! I have been stuck at home following a minor medical thing and hope to venture out next week with it.


Hope you are recovering nicely! Cannot wait to see!  if you got a knee scooter, the b can be hung on the handles. otherwise, a TPM evelyn bc a deeper crossbody might get in the way . . . Hugs


----------



## Juh512

B25 Cassis ghw - no
K25 Sellier Blue Celeste ghw- no
Mini K Etoupe ghw - Undecided. 
What are your thoughts? Is Etoupe too dull for a mini K?


----------



## wondersofluxury

Mirame said:


> Kelly pochette ghw in Nata! Cannot wait to collect it on Monday


When you say you cannot wait to collect in on Monday, does this mean you were offered the bag over the phone/text? I did not know it was even possible.


----------



## wondersofluxury

JanAlh said:


> It’s beautiful


Congratulations, this color is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Bentley1

wondersofluxury said:


> When you say you cannot wait to collect in on Monday, does this mean you were offered the bag over the phone/text? I did not know it was even possible.


Just to share my experience, my SA told me over the phone what my first offer was as I shop remotely with her & she wanted to be sure I definitely wanted the bag before I traveled to her. 

My friend was also just offered a B25 a few weeks ago over the phone. Her boutique is very closeby but her SA still asked her if she was interested in the B25 chai ghw that had just come in & she said yes & went right in to purchase. 

Hths!


----------



## bags_and_bubbles

Well…technically not an offer but an order, my first SO13 months later, K28 sellier Epsom, rouge casaque exterior, rose mexico interior, contrast stitching and brushed ghw, she’s perfect and I’m in LOVE❤️


----------



## BreezyE

wondersofluxury said:


> When you say you cannot wait to collect in on Monday, does this mean you were offered the bag over the phone/text? I did not know it was even possible.



My SA always texts me to offer a bag then I head into the store to pickup.


----------



## wondersofluxury

Bentley1 said:


> Just to share my experience, my SA told me over the phone what my first offer was as I shop remotely with her & she wanted to be sure I definitely wanted the bag before I traveled to her.
> 
> My friend was also just offered a B25 a few weeks ago over the phone. Her boutique is very closeby but her SA still asked her if she was interested in the B25 chai ghw that had just come in & she said yes & went right in to purchase.
> 
> Hths!


Both your SAs are super considerate. I’m 40+ min away from my local store and my SA knows that but has never offered a bag to me over the phone. If I happen to be in the store she’ll offer a bag to me and have me go back a few days later to get the bag.


----------



## 880

Juh512 said:


> B25 Cassis ghw - no
> K25 Sellier Blue Celeste ghw- no
> Mini K Etoupe ghw - Undecided.
> What are your thoughts? Is Etoupe too dull for a mini K?


perfect if you like neutrals, but I happen to prefer etoupe with PHW as more daytime sporty.

IMO only, I prefer a B25 to both a K25 and a mini K. I am assuming that your SA knows of your preference for GHW
If you are undecided,  and if you think it might be too drab, I would pass.


----------



## Mirame

wondersofluxury said:


> When you say you cannot wait to collect in on Monday, does this mean you were offered the bag over the phone/text? I did not know it was even possible.


Yes, SA confirmed via phone and will make appointment for collection.


----------



## Mirame

Mirame said:


> Yes, SA confirmed via phone and will make appointment for collection.


He even showed me a photo of the box with my name on it via WhatsApp.


----------



## DR2014

880 said:


> ????? Most box Birkins come in retourne , I think ? At any rate IDKW your SA would get worked up over it
> 
> Hope you are recovering nicely! Cannot wait to see!  if you got a knee scooter, the b can be hung on the handles. otherwise, a TPM evelyn bc a deeper crossbody might get in the way . . . Hugs


Thank you, @880 !! It's coming along and I can put some weight on it now. I'm allowed to move around some with my boot and a cane, lol - maybe I can put a twilly on the cane handle!


----------



## loh

DR2014 said:


> Thank you, @880 !! It's coming along and I can put some weight on it now. I'm allowed to move around some with my boot and a cane, lol - maybe I can put a twilly on the cane handle!


 A twilly on the cane is a great idea!  It'll help lift your spirits during the recovery phase and you can share action shots too.   In all seriosness, wishing you a good and speedy recovery.


----------



## DR2014

loh said:


> A twilly on the cane is a great idea!  It'll help lift your spirits during the recovery phase and you can share action shots too.   In all seriosness, wishing you a good and speedy recovery.


Thank you, @loh!!!


----------



## Fashionista2

bags_and_bubbles said:


> Well…technically not an offer but an order, my first SO13 months later, K28 sellier Epsom, rouge casaque exterior, rose mexico interior, contrast stitching and brushed ghw, she’s perfect and I’m in LOVE❤️
> 
> View attachment 5651944


She's stunning


----------



## callmelindy

Juh512 said:


> Do you like your new mini K etoupe? Please show pics! Thanks


Yes I do but my number one choice was a B25. But anyway, if you take the B25 out of the equation, I’m very happy with my bag! Thought I would prefer GHW


----------



## callmelindy

Juh512 said:


> B25 Cassis ghw - no
> K25 Sellier Blue Celeste ghw- no
> Mini K Etoupe ghw - Undecided.
> What are your thoughts? Is Etoupe too dull for a mini K?


I have a mini k in étoupe although mine is in PHW. I don’t think it’s dull at all! Easy to match with any occasion and outfit


----------



## callmelindy

Just wondering here, I’m so envious of all these bag offers! Am I the only one told by my SA that I have to wait more than a year to be offered a bag even with prespend?  I’m located in Singapore


----------



## periogirl28

Bags offered in Paris FSH

K25 Touch x2 options
K25 In & Out
K25 Tricolour
K25 Regular x2 options
B30 Touch
Mini Roulis
Matte Jaune Bourgeon
Della Cavalleria
Matte Gator Beton
Mini Roulis
Shiny Gator Rose Extreme
Picotin 18 Cargo
Orange

Kelly bag charms
Black Lizard
Tadelakt
Etoupe
Blue Izmir
Rose Lipstick
All declined, hope these go to good homes, SA says he has a lot more larger bags eg B30s right now.
Bonne Chance!


----------



## Juh512

callmelindy said:


> Just wondering here, I’m so envious of all these bag offers! Am I the only one told by my SA that I have to wait more than a year to be offered a bag even with prespend?  I’m located in Singapore


Wow that is a long time to wait! I think you should be more firm with your SA! Stop spending until she gives you a bag


----------



## 880

callmelindy said:


> Am I the only one told by my SA that I have to wait more than a year to be offered a bag even with prespend? I’m located in Singapore


Welcome. I think your SA is simply being honest; there are many on the Singapore thread who have had to wait. Especially newer clients. Prespend is now a given, and the ratios are growing. I am in NY with a solid SA relationship and a sizable 5X plus prespend, and I also had to wait quite some time for my gold 25B sellier . In addition, my mom, who spends a lot of time in Singapore has told me that many extremely wealthy Chinese, normally in Hong Kong, now shop in Singapore, so I think this may also cause additional delays, IDK. I would strongly suggest that you post this inquiry in the Singapore shopping thread for more local guidance. click here : https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-singapore.115662/page-1068


periogirl28 said:


> Bags offered in Paris FSH


Thank you for posting! I can imagine all of these, and I am so happy for you!your list is also an inspiration to some of us who have had to restart H profiles anew and a testament to longstanding SA relationships 

i would have loved to see a matte alligator della cavalleria in beton  I was also curious, if I may ask, do you not like B25s, since they seem to be omitted from your list. .. My FSH SA indicated that B25s were less common than K25s, but I simply assumed it was because I am new to FSH.

I do have to say one of my favorite bags of yours is an older one : your cherche midi (apologies, my spelling is atrocious). . .


Juh512 said:


> Wow that is a long time to wait! I think you should be more firm with your SA! Stop spending until she gives you a bag


With all due respect, I would disagree. Of course @callmelindy should spend only on things she loves and at whatever rate she sees fit, but with massively increased demand and with H deliberately constricting supply, it is what it is. . . JMO though and YMMV.


----------



## periogirl28

880 said:


> I think your SA is simply being honest; there are many on the Singapore thread who have had to wait. Especially newer clients. I am in NY with a sizable prespend, and I also had to wait quite some time.
> 
> Thank you for posting! I can imagine all of these, and I am so happy for you! But, I have to say one of my favorite bags of yours is the cherche midi (apologies, my spelling is atrocious). . .
> 
> With all due respect, I would disagree. Of course @callmelindy should spend only on things she loves and at whatever rate she sees fit, but with massively increased demand and with H deliberately constricting supply, it is what it is. . . JMO though and YMMV.


Thank you. It is one of my fave bags and I love everything about it, including the fact that it's a challenge to make, it's not seen often, most people can't identify it or spell it either.


----------



## Juh512

periogirl28 said:


> Bags offered in Paris FSH
> 
> K25 Touch x2 options
> K25 In & Out
> K25 Tricolour
> K25 Regular x2 options
> B30 Touch
> Mini Roulis
> Matte Jaune Bourgeon
> Della Cavalleria
> Matte Gator Beton
> Mini Roulis
> Shiny Gator Rose Extreme
> Picotin 18 Cargo
> Orange
> 
> Kelly bag charms
> Black Lizard
> Tadelakt
> Etoupe
> Blue Izmir
> Rose Lipstick
> All declined, hope these go to good homes, SA says he has a lot more larger bags eg B30s right now.
> Bonne Chance!


Wow amazing! So curious to see what you brought back!


----------



## periogirl28

Juh512 said:


> Wow amazing! So curious to see what you brought back!


----------



## periogirl28

880 said:


> Welcome. I think your SA is simply being honest; there are many on the Singapore thread who have had to wait. Especially newer clients. Prespend is now a given, and the ratios are growing. I am in NY with a solid SA relationship and a sizable 5X plus prespend, and I also had to wait quite some time for my gold 25B sellier . In addition, my mom, who spends a lot of time in Singapore has told me that many extremely wealthy Chinese, normally in Hong Kong, now shop in Singapore, so I think this may also cause additional delays, IDK. I would strongly suggest that you post this inquiry in the Singapore shopping thread for more local guidance. click here : https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-singapore.115662/page-1068
> 
> Thank you for posting! I can imagine all of these, and I am so happy for you!your list is also an inspiration to some of us who have had to restart H profiles anew and a testament to longstanding SA relationships
> 
> i would have loved to see a matte alligator della cavalleria in beton  I was also curious, if I may ask, do you not like B25s, since they seem to be omitted from your list. .. My FSH SA indicated that B25s were less common than K25s, but I simply assumed it was because I am new to FSH.
> 
> I do have to say one of my favorite bags of yours is an older one : your cherche midi (apologies, my spelling is atrocious). . .
> 
> With all due respect, I would disagree. Of course @callmelindy should spend only on things she loves and at whatever rate she sees fit, but with massively increased demand and with H deliberately constricting supply, it is what it is. . . JMO though and YMMV.


My SA was not suggesting B25s as I don't need that capacity any more, I do think there are bags in the basement. The B30s he mentioned were special editions. He is trying to expand my collection to more rare editions. I was saying to him I tend to only carry K25/20, mini crossbody bags and hardly clutches now. So this list was more tailored to me of course.  It has been nice to stay in touch, my FSH RTW SA has sent me 2 shipments during Covid and I was fortunate to be offered video appointments for leather during Covid. It was amazing to be welcomed back and to meet many familiar faces in different departments. Hope to be back again a few times a year, as in the past.


----------



## Mapoon

callmelindy said:


> Turned down a K25 retourne Gold Togo GHW as I wanted a B25 instead. I would have preferred the Kelly in sellier style anyway. It was a very difficult choice though. At the end, they offered me a Mini Kelly 2 in étoupe epsom PHW which I accepted. I was traveling so I had to pick a bag on the spot without much time to think!


Good choice on the MK though it goes with your preference of kelly in sellier style! Congrats!!


----------



## 880

callmelindy said:


> urned down a K25 retourne Gold Togo GHW as I wanted a B25 instead. I would have preferred the Kelly in sellier style anyway. It was a very difficult choice though. At the end, they offered me a Mini Kelly 2 in étoupe epsom PHW which I accepted. I was traveling so I had to pick a bag on the spot without much time to think!


I believe that there simply may be more mini Ks or K25 in stock than B25s IDK


callmelindy said:


> Just wondering here, I’m so envious of all these bag offers! Am I the only one told by my SA that I have to wait more than a year to be offered a bag even with prespend? I’m located in Singapore


I just realized that you just accepted a mini K, so not sure if your question is whether you have to wait a year for the next one? or are you asking about prespend and time resetting after your mini K?


periogirl28 said:


> My SA was not suggesting B25s as I don't need that capacity any more


Thank you for sharing your thought process and your opinion on stock  It’s very helpful


----------



## Mirame

Mirame said:


> Kelly pochette ghw in Nata! Cannot wait to collect it on Monday


Sharing a pic here! Over the moon yay. Collected my SO watch same time.


----------



## cloudsz

Collected my 1st Birkin over the weekend - a B25 Etoupe in PHW. Never thought I’ll love Birkin as much as Kelly.


----------



## QuelleFromage

wondersofluxury said:


> When you say you cannot wait to collect in on Monday, does this mean you were offered the bag over the phone/text? I did not know it was even possible.


It's actually pretty normal; I don't actually even come in for all bags, they are often messengered sight unseen (and if something is wrong with them of course I can reject). I think it's pretty standard for SAs to text/call and say "we have this, would you like it?" , the exception being lottery appointments in Paris.


callmelindy said:


> Just wondering here, I’m so envious of all these bag offers! Am I the only one told by my SA that I have to wait more than a year to be offered a bag even with prespend?  I’m located in Singapore


Weren't you just offered a mini K? That said, no, it's really not uncommon. Stock is low.


----------



## heifer

C18 Vanilla Alligator Matte PHW - pass
Mini Kelly Vert Fizz Epsom PHW - yes


----------



## callmelindy

880 said:


> I believe that there simply may be more mini Ks or K25 in stock than B25s IDK
> 
> I just realized that you just accepted a mini K, so not sure if your question is whether you have to wait a year for the next one? or are you asking about prespend and time resetting after your mini K?
> 
> Thank you for sharing your thought process and your opinion on stock  It’s very helpful



I got the mini K offer while I was traveling. It’s not from my home store in Singapore. In Singapore, I was told that I would have to wait over a year for a B25 because the list is too long


----------



## xxDxx

heifer said:


> C18 Vanilla Alligator Matte PHW - pass
> Mini Kelly Vert Fizz Epsom PHW - yes


Love Vert Fizz! Congrats! Pics please


----------



## buti

callmelindy said:


> Just wondering here, I’m so envious of all these bag offers! Am I the only one told by my SA that I have to wait more than a year to be offered a bag even with prespend?  I’m located in Singapore


Same here  from Singapore too! My spending ratio more than double. What colours did you ask for your B25?


----------



## heifer

xxDxx said:


> Love Vert Fizz! Congrats! Pics please


Thank you so much!!
I've tried my best to capture the color but its proven difficult with the current lighting in my house.


----------



## girlbag

My SA offered Drag 22 in blue. I hesitant to accept but she told me to see it in store.


----------



## girlbag

My SA offered Drag 22 in blue. I hesitant to accept but she told me to see it in store.


----------



## voguekelly711

Mirame said:


> Sharing a pic here! Over the moon yay. Collected my SO watch same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652463


Yummy! Congratulations!


----------



## mugenprincess

Soo, my SA just texted me he got a "special edition k25 in
AG Etoupe/Alexander/Biscuit with silver hardware. Epsom leather."
Has anyone seen a pic of this?
Also, any idea how much something like this would cost? 
I go see it on Friday but wanted to have some kind of idea!


----------



## loh

mugenprincess said:


> Soo, my SA just texted me he got a "special edition k25 in
> AG Etoupe/Alexander/Biscuit with silver hardware. Epsom leather."
> Has anyone seen a pic of this?
> Also, any idea how much something like this would cost?
> I go see it on Friday but wanted to have some kind of idea!



Oooh, exciting.  Maybe it's this?  https://janefinds.com/products/herm...-biscuit-epsom-with-palladium-hardware-z-2021
A nice combinations of neutrals.


----------



## mugenprincess

loh said:


> Oooh, exciting.  Maybe it's this?  https://janefinds.com/products/herm...-biscuit-epsom-with-palladium-hardware-z-2021
> A nice combinations of neutrals.
> 
> View attachment 5654134


OOOOH thanks for this!  What a great neutral ..which is what I asked for! omg..is it Friday yet? lol


----------



## callmelindy

buti said:


> Same here  from Singapore too! My spending ratio more than double. What colours did you ask for your B25?


I didn’t even specify yet.. because I guess I didn’t spend enough with my new sa yet. My previous one is no longer working there


----------



## periogirl28

mugenprincess said:


> Soo, my SA just texted me he got a "special edition k25 in
> AG Etoupe/Alexander/Biscuit with silver hardware. Epsom leather."
> Has anyone seen a pic of this?
> Also, any idea how much something like this would cost?
> I go see it on Friday but wanted to have some kind of idea!


Yes it's the set of tri-colour bags offered at Podium. I was offered one in a different combination (?) but never asked to see. I believe it would cost about the same as a Epsom 25K in your country.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

periogirl28 said:


> Bags offered in Paris FSH
> 
> K25 Touch x2 options
> K25 In & Out
> K25 Tricolour
> K25 Regular x2 options
> B30 Touch
> Mini Roulis
> Matte Jaune Bourgeon
> Della Cavalleria
> Matte Gator Beton
> Mini Roulis
> Shiny Gator Rose Extreme
> Picotin 18 Cargo
> Orange
> 
> Kelly bag charms
> Black Lizard
> Tadelakt
> Etoupe
> Blue Izmir
> Rose Lipstick
> All declined, hope these go to good homes, SA says he has a lot more larger bags eg B30s right now.
> Bonne Chance!



So cool to know what it out there! Thanks for posting. 
These posts are so helpful ladies! Please keep them coming. Would have snapped that Matte Gator in Beton if it had silver hardware. But the Orange Gods  always come up with something new to tempt me so just keeping my fingers crossed for something interesting the next time


----------



## heytae

My 2022 offers so far:

- Kelly 25 Retourne Togo Noir GHW - pass
- Constance 18 Epsom Noir GHW - pass
- Mini Evelyne Clemence Nata PHW - yes
- Picotin 18 Clemence Bleu Pale GHW - yes
- Mini Evelyne Clemence Gold GHW - yes
- Mini Lindy Clemence Bleu Royal with Maxi Quadrille strap GHW - pass
- Mini Lindy Clemence Trench GHW - yes
- Lindy 26 Clemence Gold GHW - yes

I don’t think I’ll get any quota bag this year


----------



## deltalady

Mini Evelyne Noir GHW-pass


----------



## periogirl28

MaryAndDogs said:


> So cool to know what it out there! Thanks for posting.
> These posts are so helpful ladies! Please keep them coming. Would have snapped that Matte Gator in Beton if it had silver hardware. But the Orange Gods  always come up with something new to tempt me so just keeping my fingers crossed for something interesting the next time


Yes the Della Cavalleria hardware was PHW, overall it was a very cool toned bag. My SA advised me to take the DC, the Rose Extreme Roulis and a Kelly I haven't mentioned; I finally accepted that last one. Like you, I am sure something even more interesting will show up very soon.


----------



## Chrismin

curatedbytori said:


> Almost 5 months a year ago but I mentioned my love for Vert Fizz to my SA and she got me this beautiful Kelly Danse in Swift. Suits perfectly to my Tarmac Etui.
> 
> View attachment 5635239
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635240
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635241


im usually not a fan of this color but i love it in the swift!


----------



## charmander55

Birkin 30 3en1 in Etoupe..still unsure if I should take it. Any suggestions?


----------



## debykf

Chrismin said:


> im usually not a fan of this color but i love it in the swift!


Agree! This is beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## lachimolala

A beautiful goldie Kelly 28 in togo with PHW.


----------



## fanmiu

So previously I was done for the quota bags for the year in May… who am I kidding that I won’t do anymore Hermès shopping so early in May.  We ladies can always think of a way to get what we want.  LOL

Constance mini black ghw  YES
Birkin 25 touch Chai permabrass YES
Kelly 25 mushroom ghw YES


----------



## loh

fanmiu said:


> So previously I was done for the quota bags for the year in May… who am I kidding that I won’t do anymore Hermès shopping so early in May.  We ladies can always think of a way to get what we want.  LOL
> 
> Constance mini black ghw  YES
> Birkin 25 touch Chai permabrass YES
> Kelly 25 mushroom ghw YES
> 
> View attachment 5656116
> View attachment 5656117


Beautiful.   Love the mushroom Kelly.  Congrats!


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

fanmiu said:


> So previously I was done for the quota bags for the year in May… who am I kidding that I won’t do anymore Hermès shopping so early in May.  We ladies can always think of a way to get what we want.  LOL
> 
> Constance mini black ghw  YES
> Birkin 25 touch Chai permabrass YES
> Kelly 25 mushroom ghw YES
> 
> View attachment 5656116
> View attachment 5656117


Fabulous!! Love love both. Enjoy in good health ❤️


----------



## fanmiu

loh said:


> Beautiful.   Love the mushroom Kelly.  Congrats!



Thank you! Yes the mushroom color is amazing. It have a tiny of green in certain lighting, but under sunlight it’s a tint of yellow. It’s a very clean color, can’t be mistaken as the craie, but if I put it next to craie, the craie is very grey.


----------



## fanmiu

AnEyefortheBest said:


> Fabulous!! Love love both. Enjoy in good health ❤️



Thank you so much!


----------



## Genepi

Offered choice of Constance’s 1) ostrich in 18 or 24, 2) 24 noir box calf gold hardware or 3) 18 limited edition ombré lizard. Two of these (box and lizard) I have been wanting for over 5 years!! I can’t get both what would you choose?


----------



## fanmiu

Genepi said:


> Offered choice of Constance’s 1) ostrich in 18 or 24, 2) 24 noir box calf gold hardware or 3) 18 limited edition ombré lizard. Two of these (box and lizard) I have been wanting for over 5 years!! I can’t get both what would you choose?




I would pick lizard ombré! It’s beautiful and exquisite! But go with what your heart says.


----------



## wondersofluxury

I say the lizard ombre, it's gorgeous and much harder to come by.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Genepi said:


> Offered choice of Constance’s 1) ostrich in 18 or 24, 2) 24 noir box calf gold hardware or 3) 18 limited edition ombré lizard. Two of these (box and lizard) I have been wanting for over 5 years!! I can’t get both what would you choose?


Absolutely another vote for the ombré lizard!


----------



## ceedoan

Xthgirl said:


> Here she is. Side by side with my Dior saddle bag in cloud blue. Is it obvious i like this shade of gray?
> View attachment 5649626
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649627
> View attachment 5649628



LOVE this color!!! what a gorgeous gorgeous bag. love it with PHW. congrats!


----------



## noegirl

Genepi said:


> Offered choice of Constance’s 1) ostrich in 18 or 24, 2) 24 noir box calf gold hardware or 3) 18 limited edition ombré lizard. Two of these (box and lizard) I have been wanting for over 5 years!! I can’t get both what would you choose?


Lizard ombré hands down!!!! 18 is the perfect size for it too


----------



## mcpro

in FsH 
kelly 28 iretourne n togo , gold color palladium hardware —- YES


----------



## Xthgirl

Genepi said:


> Offered choice of Constance’s 1) ostrich in 18 or 24, 2) 24 noir box calf gold hardware or 3) 18 limited edition ombré lizard. Two of these (box and lizard) I have been wanting for over 5 years!! I can’t get both what would you choose?


I woould personally pick ostrich in 18
Just because 24 is too big for me
I nver like Ombre lizard — it appears to turn yellowish over time.


----------



## periogirl28

As long as you are aware of Ombré
turning yellow no matter what we do, that's a good option as it is likely the most difficult to get later and the Box C will prolly be repeated.


----------



## Xthgirl

Of all the exotics, i would actually choose a non exotic over an ombre lizad for that reason.
 ive been stalking lizard and in other brands as well and always turn down “”ombre” lizard (mini peekaboos, etc) even the bracelet version. A darker lizard color is great though.


----------



## mp4

fanmiu said:


> I would pick lizard ombré! It’s beautiful and exquisite! But go with what your heart says.


Ombré.  Run don’t walk!


----------



## Genepi

Xthgirl said:


> I woould personally pick ostrich in 18
> Just because 24 is too big for me
> I nver like Ombre lizard — it appears to turn yellowish over time


This is the limited edition desert ombre which is darker than  the original


Xthgirl said:


> I woould personally pick ostrich in 18
> Just because 24 is too big for me
> I nver like Ombre lizard — it appears to turn yellowish over time.


I should clarify the offer is for the limited edition desert ombre which is darker than the original Ombre (see Pic) it is more gold in colour and has gold hardware.   The yellowing has already been incorporated and should not get much darker.  They are really beautiful.


----------



## Amcrowe

Genepi said:


> This is the limited edition desert ombre which is darker than  the original
> 
> I should clarify the offer is for the limited edition desert ombre which is darker than the original Ombre (see Pic) it is more gold in colour and has gold hardware.   The yellowing has already been incorporated and should not get much darker.  They are really beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 5656544


I have a desert ombré lizard C18, and absolutely love it. I agree that it’s already dyed darker so while it may yellow overtime, but I thing the darker color may make it less noticeable.  Ostrich is also beautiful though, but depending on where you live, it seems like ostrich is a bit more accessible than lizard.


----------



## 880

I avoid ombré lizard ever since a pair of new Manolos yellowed inside my closet. I have no idea how that happened. I hope that the dark ombré is less prone to damage


----------



## sunshinecheers

Genepi said:


> Offered choice of Constance’s 1) ostrich in 18 or 24, 2) 24 noir box calf gold hardware or 3) 18 limited edition ombré lizard. Two of these (box and lizard) I have been wanting for over 5 years!! I can’t get both what would you choose?


My vote goes to the Desert Ombré lizard too!!


----------



## Genepi

880 said:


> I avoid ombré lizard ever since a pair of new Manolos yellowed inside my closet. I have no idea how that happened. I hope that the dark ombré is less prone to damage


I have another Hermes ombre leather piece that is five years old and it is in perfect condition.  It is the traditional not the desert ombré that is currently in production. But this is the piece that made me love ombré lizard. Do you think it has anything to do with quality of the skiin?

I know Hermes ostrich is far superior to LV ostrich (not as many/evenly spaced quills).

The desert ombré is quite different from the traditional, it is golden and comes with permabrass gold hardware to enhance the “desert” ombré. However I guess there is no way to tell how it will age.


----------



## Priscadiana

Hello, i got the offers in sevres paris: 

Kelly 25 retourne swift  in nata phw- pass
Kelly 25 retourne swift in etoupe phw- yes!!!
Birkin 25 togo in chai phw- pass
I was looking for kelly 25 retourne in ghw but we cant have everything we have and both kellys are stunning.
They didnt have any calvi for me to purchase and i even heard they didnt have any kelly wallet for clients who had asked.


----------



## Luxe4Lolly

B25 in the new 2022 neutral Gris Meyer


----------



## papertiger

Genepi said:


> I have another Hermes ombre leather piece that is five years old and it is in perfect condition.  It is the traditional not the desert ombré that is currently in production. But this is the piece that made me love ombré lizard. Do you think it has anything to do with quality of the skiin?
> 
> I know Hermes ostrich is far superior to LV ostrich (not as many/evenly spaced quills).
> 
> The desert ombré is quite different from the traditional, it is golden and comes with permabrass gold hardware to enhance the “desert” ombré. However I guess there is no way to tell how it will age.



All Ombre darkens, including H's


----------



## fanmiu

papertiger said:


> All Ombre darkens, including H's



 I think my lizard ombré had darken just a little, but I tell myself, if it ever darken enough to be like the desert ombré, then I get to have 2 bags. Lol.


----------



## fanmiu

Genepi said:


> Offered choice of Constance’s 1) ostrich in 18 or 24, 2) 24 noir box calf gold hardware or 3) 18 limited edition ombré lizard. Two of these (box and lizard) I have been wanting for over 5 years!! I can’t get both what would you choose?




I attached some photos here on the changes on my lizard ombré, but I know you are getting the desert version. The original ombré was never white in my opinion. It always had a tint of warm undertone. Especially if it’s taken under warm light. The desert version is beautiful as well, and with gold hardware makes it a perfect combo.


----------



## Jadpe

Picotin 18 SO black yesss
With matching Pegase


----------



## fanmiu

Jadpe said:


> Picotin 18 SO black yesss
> With matching Pegase



It’s so cool with the black Pegasus!


----------



## Mirame

voguekelly711 said:


> Yummy! Congratulations!


Thank you dear


----------



## fanmiu

Priscadiana said:


> Hello, i got the offers in sevres paris:
> 
> Kelly 25 retourne swift  in nata phw- pass
> Kelly 25 retourne swift in etoupe phw- yes!!!
> Birkin 25 togo in chai phw- pass
> I was looking for kelly 25 retourne in ghw but we cant have everything we have and both kellys are stunning.
> They didnt have any calvi for me to purchase and i even heard they didnt have any kelly wallet for clients who had asked.
> 
> View attachment 5656584
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656585
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656586
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656587




Oh my goodness, you got all beautiful options! I won’t be able to decide if I were you. But any choice you make would be a good choice in your case!


----------



## luckylove

Hi everyone! My DS was recently offered blue France B.... would love your honest opinions on this color. I can't see in real life since he is out of state. Thoughts??


----------



## sphere99

Just received an offer for my #1 wishlist item!

B35 Noir with PHW in Togo.


----------



## sphere99

Priscadiana said:


> Hello, i got the offers in sevres paris:
> 
> Kelly 25 retourne swift  in nata phw- pass
> Kelly 25 retourne swift in etoupe phw- yes!!!
> Birkin 25 togo in chai phw- pass
> I was looking for kelly 25 retourne in ghw but we cant have everything we have and both kellys are stunning.
> They didnt have any calvi for me to purchase and i even heard they didnt have any kelly wallet for clients who had asked.
> 
> View attachment 5656584
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656585
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656586
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656587


Did you have an appointment?


----------



## sphere99

BreezyE said:


> My SA always texts me to offer a bag then I head into the store to pickup.


Same! My SA texts me


----------



## Priscadiana

fanmiu said:


> Oh my goodness, you got all beautiful options! I won’t be able to decide if I were you. But any choice you make would be a good choice in your case!


Thank you it is indeed sooo difficult to choose and i was nervoussss if she would offered me bags because they didnt have stocks for calvi in any colors when i asked it first.


----------



## Priscadiana

sphere99 said:


> Did you have an appointment?


I had known the sa from my friend and i emailed her few weeks before coming to paris. But i heard men tried to get the appointments on the spots but they got rejected. It was even in the early morning


----------



## jenalynmichelle

In October I got offered C18 shiny croc in rouge de couer - passed

This morning my SA texted me that if there was an exotic bag that I could get, what would it be. And to send me a wishlist so he could gauge.

I told him that the only exotic bag that I’ve been wanting is a mini Kelly in black lizard or alligator. I would even consider b25 ostrich in chai or touch. He asked me if I would consider a Constance 18 ombré lizard or b25 vert Cyprus touch? I said maybe the ombré lizard but i really wanted to wait for a mini Kelly exotic.

2 hours later he texts me that he has a surprise and to come in!

Just received my mini Kelly alligator in matte black with GHW! Christmas came early this year!!


----------



## Genepi

jenalynmichelle said:


> In October I got offered C18 shiny croc in rouge de couer - passed
> 
> This morning my SA texted me that if there was an exotic bag that I get what would it be. And to send me a wishlist so he could gauge.
> 
> I told him that the only exotic bag that I’ve been wanting is a mini Kelly in black lizard or alligator. I would even consider b25 ostrich in chai or touch. He asked me if I would consider a Constance 18 ombré lizard or b25 vert Cyprus touch? I said maybe the ombré lizard but i really wanted to wait for a mini Kelly exotic.
> 
> 2 hours later he texts me that he has a surprise and to come in!
> 
> Just received my mini Kelly alligator in matte black with GHW! Christmas came early this year!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657557


Drop dead gorgeous dream bag for sure!  Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## _Petra_

jenalynmichelle said:


> In October I got offered C18 shiny croc in rouge de couer - passed
> 
> This morning my SA texted me that if there was an exotic bag that I could get, what would it be. And to send me a wishlist so he could gauge.
> 
> I told him that the only exotic bag that I’ve been wanting is a mini Kelly in black lizard or alligator. I would even consider b25 ostrich in chai or touch. He asked me if I would consider a Constance 18 ombré lizard or b25 vert Cyprus touch? I said maybe the ombré lizard but i really wanted to wait for a mini Kelly exotic.
> 
> 2 hours later he texts me that he has a surprise and to come in!
> 
> Just received my mini Kelly alligator in matte black with GHW! Christmas came early this year!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657557


Truly gorgeous, a classic with a twist! Congrats!


----------



## Luxe4Lolly

jenalynmichelle said:


> In October I got offered C18 shiny croc in rouge de couer - passed
> 
> This morning my SA texted me that if there was an exotic bag that I could get, what would it be. And to send me a wishlist so he could gauge.
> 
> I told him that the only exotic bag that I’ve been wanting is a mini Kelly in black lizard or alligator. I would even consider b25 ostrich in chai or touch. He asked me if I would consider a Constance 18 ombré lizard or b25 vert Cyprus touch? I said maybe the ombré lizard but i really wanted to wait for a mini Kelly exotic.
> 
> 2 hours later he texts me that he has a surprise and to come in!
> 
> Just received my mini Kelly alligator in matte black with GHW! Christmas came early this year!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657557


Oh wow!!! I am speechless…this is going to be added to my vision board for next year


----------



## Mapoon

Genepi said:


> I have another Hermes ombre leather piece that is five years old and it is in perfect condition.  It is the traditional not the desert ombré that is currently in production. But this is the piece that made me love ombré lizard. Do you think it has anything to do with quality of the skiin?
> 
> I know Hermes ostrich is far superior to LV ostrich (not as many/evenly spaced quills).
> 
> The desert ombré is quite different from the traditional, it is golden and comes with permabrass gold hardware to enhance the “desert” ombré. However I guess there is no way to tell how it will age.


Go lizard!! This is so exciting!! Seems you are more inclined to get the ombre so go for it!!


----------



## Mapoon

jenalynmichelle said:


> In October I got offered C18 shiny croc in rouge de couer - passed
> 
> This morning my SA texted me that if there was an exotic bag that I could get, what would it be. And to send me a wishlist so he could gauge.
> 
> I told him that the only exotic bag that I’ve been wanting is a mini Kelly in black lizard or alligator. I would even consider b25 ostrich in chai or touch. He asked me if I would consider a Constance 18 ombré lizard or b25 vert Cyprus touch? I said maybe the ombré lizard but i really wanted to wait for a mini Kelly exotic.
> 
> 2 hours later he texts me that he has a surprise and to come in!
> 
> Just received my mini Kelly alligator in matte black with GHW! Christmas came early this year!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657557


OMG!! So stunning!! And how amazing to get what you wish for!! Congrats on this beauty!!!


----------



## lill_canele

Micro picotin in pink lucky daisy- declined
Garden party 30 canvas - declined
(I’m like thank you so much but sorry )


----------



## Hedgehog101

Kelly 25 in and out - declined

Am I nuts? But I really don't like the pattern that much... someone please tell me I made the right choice for turning down a limited edition...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

If you don’t like the pattern you definitely made the right choice!


----------



## Genepi

fanmiu said:


> I attached some photos here on the changes on my lizard ombré, but I know you are getting the desert version. The original ombré was never white in my opinion. It always had a tint of warm undertone. Especially if it’s taken under warm light. The desert version is beautiful as well, and with gold hardware makes it a perfect combo.
> 
> View attachment 5656753
> View attachment 5656754
> View attachment 5656755
> View attachment 5656756


Thank you so much for your pics.  I also really like how you tied the handle with ribbon-great idea!


----------



## tinkerbell68

Hedgehog101 said:


> Kelly 25 nata in and out - declined
> 
> Am I nuts? But I really don't like the pattern that much... someone please tell me I made the right choice for turning down a limited edition...


I would have declined too...don't totally understand the appeal of the 'in and out' and am not sure that the design will not stand the test of time.


----------



## Hedgehog101

tinkerbell68 said:


> I would have declined too...don't totally understand the appeal of the 'in and out' and am not sure that the design will not stand the test of time.


Thank you and I felt the same way. So I will wait for the next offer although that means I miss out on my qb quota this year. (Still better than getting a bag that I don't really like)


----------



## Genepi

Update- I got the desert ombre constance- it is a work of art.  H is quite the slippery slope... especially once you graduate to the exotics!  It seems that exotics are in the offering right now so if anyone as ever thought they might want one, it might be the time to ask.


----------



## Genepi

Hedgehog101 said:


> Kelly 25 nata in and out - declined
> 
> Am I nuts? But I really don't like the pattern that much... someone please tell me I made the right choice for turning down a limited edition...


I totally think you made the right decision.  I am not a fan of the pattern either! I would have turned it down if offered, with no regrets or second thoughts.  Not the bag for me/you, leave it for someone who will love and cherish it!


----------



## Hedgehog101

Genepi said:


> I totally think you made the right decision.  I am not a fan of the pattern either! I would have turned it down if offered, with no regrets or second thoughts.  Not the bag for me/you, leave it for someone who will love and cherish it!


Thank you!! Now I feel better  turning down an offer is never easy (for me anyway) since my local store is so competitive


----------



## Genepi

Hedgehog101 said:


> Thank you!! Now I feel better  turning down an offer is never easy (for me anyway) since my local store is so competitive


I totally understand, on the other hand no should fork over 10-15K for a bag that I don't like, just to keep a relationship.  There will be other offers.

I also understand the subtle pressure an SA can put on you.  I shop at multiple stores so I have SA's with different styles.  One of them is definitely more along the pushy side.  If I turn a bag down the response will be along the lines of "I don't know when you will get another offer.  Stock is very limited and it is very competitive to get these bag offers for you. If you turn this down you may have to wait for a long time. I want you to be happy but my manager will not be happy that you turned this down."   All probably true and it does make you wonder and fret over turning a bag down.   Ultimately if it is not something you want then the only reason you would purchase would be to foster goodwill..... that is a toxic relationship.

Don't feel bad!  Breathe a sigh of relief.  Someone else will love the bag and everyone is happy.


----------



## periogirl28

Hedgehog101 said:


> Kelly 25 nata in and out - declined
> 
> Am I nuts? But I really don't like the pattern that much... someone please tell me I made the right choice for turning down a limited edition...


I declined the same bag at FSH last week. Don't worry about it being a LE either, I have done that many times. I also declined a Dechainee C24 in Black, a couple of Horizon bags, Ebene smooth Barenia B25 and other more unusual bags like Croc MK20s all at FSH, which I have conveniently chosen to forget. The right bag (offer) will find you and you will know immediately.


----------



## Hedgehog101

Genepi said:


> I totally understand, on the other hand no should fork over 10-15K for a bag that I don't like, just to keep a relationship.  There will be other offers.
> 
> I also understand the subtle pressure an SA can put on you.  I shop at multiple stores so I have SA's with different styles.  One of them is definitely more along the pushy side.  If I turn a bag down the response will be along the lines of "I don't know when you will get another offer.  Stock is very limited and it very competitive to get these bag offers for you. If you turn this down you may have to wait for a long time. I want you to be happy but my manager will not be happy that you turned this down."   All probably true and it does make you wonder and fret over turning a bag down.   Ultimately if it is not something you want then the only reason you would purchase would be to foster goodwill..... that is a toxic relationship.
> 
> Don't feel bad!  Breathe a sigh of relief.  Someone else will love the bag and everyone is happy.


I wonder why the SM will not be happy... as I assume hermes has no problem selling a BKC. On another note, I also wonder if someone else also turned down that bag as it doesn't have the plastic wrap on it anymore...


----------



## Genepi

The SM does not care, we all know that. It is my understanding that SA's do get commission on Constances.  I believe they may get commission on certain LE items, thus trying to push from the SA. They may benefit because they will get commission on that item but may not if you purchase a regular B/K.


----------



## tinkerbell68

Hedgehog101 said:


> I wonder why the SM will not be happy... as I assume hermes has no problem selling a BKC. On another note, I also wonder if someone else also turned down that bag as it doesn't have the plastic wrap on it anymore...


I read somewhere on this forum that H was moving away from plastic wrap due to environmental concerns. My offer in August was not plastic wrapped.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Genepi said:


> The SM does not care, we all know that. It is my understanding that SA's do get commission on Constances.  I believe they may get commission on certain LE items, thus trying to push from the SA. They may benefit because they will get commission on that item but may not if you purchase a regular B/K.



This piece of information explains a lot of what I was being offered before I stepped away from my home store.

I was wondering why I was being offered exotics/LE in constance and being told that I shouldn’t turn it down because there may not be anymore offers. 

It’s all a game, and honestly I think it’s terrible to make people fear angering their SA or SM, because they don’t want to drop massive amounts of a money on a bag they may not like. 

Glad I got off that hamster wheel, and am now spending my money elsewhere.

Back to topic, B and K are definitely out there, just maybe not for a certain person. Lol!


----------



## showgratitude

tinkerbell68 said:


> I read somewhere on this forum that H was moving away from plastic wrap due to environmental concerns. My offer in August was not plastic wrapped.


Same with me.  I got my bag in August.  There was just a small white piece of paper around the orange box.  But the SA said that it was new and that nobody else saw it.  The hardware of the bag though still had a film/plastic wrap on it.


----------



## Hat Trick

periogirl28 said:


> I declined the same bag at FSH last week. Don't worry about it being a LE either, I have done that many times. I also declined a Dechainee C24 in Black, a couple of Horizon bags, Ebene smooth Barenia B25 and other more unusual bags like Croc MK20s all at FSH, which I have conveniently chosen to forget. The right bag (offer) will find you and you will know immediately.



Ebene smooth barenia...…nice to know it is being produced again.


----------



## periogirl28

Hat Trick said:


> Ebene smooth barenia...…nice to know it is being produced again.


This was pre-Covid though.


----------



## missBV

showgratitude said:


> Same with me.  I got my bag in August.  There was just a small white piece of paper around the orange box.  But the SA said that it was new and that nobody else saw it.  The hardware of the bag though still had a film/plastic wrap on it.


i just got my bag last Friday (18/11).  No plastic. Just a brown strip of paper round the box. I was told it's new.  There was another table unboxing a picotin.  The box was wrapped with plastic.


----------



## carlinha

Mini Lindy Gold clemence with PHW - pass
Mini Lindy Nata clemence with GHW - YES YES YES!!!


----------



## Xthgirl

Genepi said:


> I totally understand, on the other hand no should fork over 10-15K for a bag that I don't like, just to keep a relationship.  There will be other offers.
> 
> I also understand the subtle pressure an SA can put on you.  I shop at multiple stores so I have SA's with different styles.  One of them is definitely more along the pushy side.  If I turn a bag down the response will be along the lines of "I don't know when you will get another offer.  Stock is very limited and it is very competitive to get these bag offers for you. If you turn this down you may have to wait for a long time. I want you to be happy but my manager will not be happy that you turned this down."   All probably true and it does make you wonder and fret over turning a bag down.   Ultimately if it is not something you want then the only reason you would purchase would be to foster goodwill..... that is a toxic relationship.
> 
> Don't feel bad!  Breathe a sigh of relief.  Someone else will love the bag and everyone is happy.


Oh wow.

Im just thankful my SA is not like that. She actually says “its ok if you dont want it” outright… especially if it’s not the specs im looking for. Actually having said that makes me all the more guilty for not taking the bag rather than telling me i should get the bag because it’s hard to come by lol. Joking aside tho…

Im not a huge spender, dont have disposable income, and not in a rush. I mention a bag here and there but dont normally bring it up first in person. I do bring it up on a back and forth email reply but i dont want to appear pushy or desperate.

Now this happened to me on two ocassions. I was at the store buying other stuff, not really expecting any bags at that specific times and not mentioning it either. She was the one who initiated the topic about the bags after checkout.

I declined a color or hadware of picotin 2-3x until she got me the exact specs. One other bag i had to think through overnight before replying back if i wanna see it.

Now i should say though, SAs do tell you to act quick coz someone else might buy it first. They wont hold the bag for you for a long time. This is understandable as a lot of people want to buy bags and some might even be desperate for one even if they dont like it. Kind of like buying a bag at h.com drop but not because you really like the bag but because it is available. 

Just be patient… the bag you are looking for will magically appear one day.


----------



## fanmiu

Genepi said:


> Update- I got the desert ombre constance- it is a work of art.  H is quite the slippery slope... especially once you graduate to the exotics!  It seems that exotics are in the offering right now so if anyone as ever thought they might want one, it might be the time to ask.
> 
> View attachment 5657666



Congrat! It’s beautiful!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Mini-Lindy Magnolia with PHW - pass
Geta Black with PHW - YES!


----------



## paula24jen

Black chèvre Geta, no plastic wrap just a brown paper band around the box, it’s a yes from me!


----------



## Pampelmuse

showgratitude said:


> Same with me.  I got my bag in August.  There was just a small white piece of paper around the orange box.  But the SA said that it was new and that nobody else saw it.  The hardware of the bag though still had a film/plastic wrap on it.


In my store you never get a bag presented with plasticwrap. They even take away the plastic on the hooks before they show it to you.


----------



## debykf

Hermes Zen said:


> Mini-Lindy Magnolia with PHW - pass
> Geta Black with PHW - YES!


I would love to see the mini lindy in magnolia! What a perfect color for ml! Congratulations!


----------



## justywusty

MK II 
Bleu Saphir, Bleu France, Noir w/ PHW


----------



## Hermes Zen

debykf said:


> I would love to see the mini lindy in magnolia! What a perfect color for ml! Congratulations!


I'm probably going to regret this but I passed on it.  It is gorgeous but I'm not a magnolia fan.  Any other pink even Rose Mexico I would have said yes.  I decided on the Geta in black.  Here's a photo of ML in Magnolia from a search.

EDIT:  Oops photo is of Linday 26.


----------



## GloWW0rM

Hermes Zen said:


> I'm probably going to regret this but I passed on it.  It is gorgeous but I'm not a magnolia fan.  Any other pink even Rose Mexico I would have said yes.  I decided on the Geta in black.  Here's a photo of ML in Magnolia from a search.
> 
> EDIT:  Oops photo is of Linday 26.
> 
> View attachment 5658568


I don’t think you’ll regret it as deep down you know you’ve turned it down for a reason and the perfect one is still out there!


----------



## shiningb3b3

justywusty said:


> View attachment 5658565
> 
> MK II
> Bleu Saphir, Bleu France, Noir w/ PHW


Congrats! Good to know Vancouver does get MK’s hehe


----------



## Hisunshine

justywusty said:


> View attachment 5658565
> 
> MK II
> Bleu Saphir, Bleu France, Noir w/ PHW


gorgeous! podium or hss?


----------



## justywusty

Hisunshine said:


> gorgeous! podium or hss?


No HSS. I just got super lucky.


----------



## showgratitude

Pampelmuse said:


> In my store you never get a bag presented with plasticwrap. They even take away the plastic on the hooks before they show it to you.


Okay.  Bought a non-QB in Paris in August 2022.  Mine was presented to me this way (like what I earlier mentioned)-with a little piece of white paper around the orange box and the hardware/hooks still had the plastic on it:


----------



## Mapoon

Genepi said:


> Update- I got the desert ombre constance- it is a work of art.  H is quite the slippery slope... especially once you graduate to the exotics!  It seems that exotics are in the offering right now so if anyone as ever thought they might want one, it might be the time to ask.
> 
> View attachment 5657666


Love love love!!! Congrats on this beautiful bag!!!!


----------



## supermommy101

B25 in craie with rose gold hardware —-Yes!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

supermommy101 said:


> B25 in craie with rose gold hardware —-Yes!


Ahhh congrats!! This is number 1 on my wishlist!


----------



## blushing_baby

supermommy101 said:


> B25 in craie with rose gold hardware —-Yes!


this is my dream combo im so jealous!! i was told craie isnt in this season "fall-winter"


----------



## Marmotte

Went today to my local boutique to purchase a gift and my very friendly SA told me that she was feeling so sorry that still nothing on my wishlist was available. She knows I’m patiently waiting for some specific specs…
So she offered me to place my second Special Order in 2 years!

Here we go! Sneak peek


----------



## supermommy101

blushing_baby said:


> this is my dream combo im so jealous!! i was told craie isnt in this season "fall-winter"


I did not expect it either. So happy!


----------



## supermommy101

blushing_baby said:


> this is my dream combo im so jealous!! i was told craie isnt in this season "fall-winter"


Maybe this color was not ordered by your store?


----------



## buti

My SA offered me a K25 Colormatic. 

But I’m not sure if I should get it. Does anyone have photo of yours? Does the swift holds up fine? 

Thanks!


----------



## Naessi

Got offered a B30 in gold on gold last week - just the specs I had on my wishlist, so it got home with me!


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

buti said:


> My SA offered me a K25 Colormatic.
> 
> But I’m not sure if I should get it. Does anyone have photo of yours? Does the swift holds up fine?
> 
> Thanks!


Oh wow, I hadn't heard of these and looked it up, neat! What color combination is it, do you know yet? I do kind of wish the back pocket was the standard big back pocket that you could slip your phone into instead of that odd, thin sideways back pocket, but it is cool that it has a little pocket on the front for quick access.


----------



## Txoceangirl

buti said:


> My SA offered me a K25 Colormatic.
> 
> But I’m not sure if I should get it. Does anyone have photo of yours? Does the swift holds up fine?
> 
> Thanks!


Swift holds up just fine for a standard Kelly 25. Not certain how the wear will be if you actually use the pockets (think stretching and creasing). 

Hopefully, someone here has one and can share actual experience with the colormatic. 

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## buti

EdgyBagsPlz said:


> Oh wow, I hadn't heard of these and looked it up, neat! What color combination is it, do you know yet? I do kind of wish the back pocket was the standard big back pocket that you could slip your phone into instead of that odd, thin sideways back pocket, but it is cool that it has a little pocket on the front for quick access.


The combination I was given Bleu/noir/chai/etoupe/gold in gold hardware. Colours that I happen to like hahah!


----------



## buti

Txoceangirl said:


> Swift holds up just fine for a standard Kelly 25. Not certain how the wear will be if you actually use the pockets (think stretching and creasing).
> 
> Hopefully, someone here has one and can share actual experience with the colormatic.
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted.


I have accepted the K25 because of the colour combination! Collecting it next week, so excited!


----------



## debykf

buti said:


> The combination I was given Bleu/noir/chai/etoupe/gold in gold hardware. Colours that I happen to like hahah!


I saw this bag on a very chic woman a few weeks ago in Paris and I loved the second I saw it! Congratulations!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Various mini Lindys, B25 verso bleu lin/beige de Weimar, B25 gris perle, B25 béton, B25 craie, Kelly Doll Picto mauve sylvestre, K28 black box


----------



## gordonthegreat

B30 in Bleu Electrique Tadeklat Leather with PHW.  I am in LOVE. A bit terrified of it getting wet since I live in a place with super unpredictable weather but so worth it.  




This year I also accepted Constance 24 Mauve Sylvestre Epsom with RGHW, Evelyne TPM Gold Togo with PHW and Evelyne Bleu Nuit/Bleu Saphir Togo PHW.  Looking forward to 2023!


----------



## fifioonaa

Offers received this year:

C18 mauve sylvestre chevre rghw - Yes
K25 mauve sylvestre/craie epsom ghw HSS - Pass
B25 gris perle/nata verso togo phw - Yes!!!


----------



## LKNN

Mini Kelly ll, jaune de naples, phw
A pure yellow that is perfect for resort/ beach vacations.


----------



## BreezyE

LKNN said:


> Mini Kelly ll, jaune de naples, phw
> A pure yellow that is perfect for resort/ beach vacations.
> 
> View attachment 5661579


It looks almost green in this light!


----------



## fawnhagh

LKNN said:


> Mini Kelly ll, jaune de naples, phw
> A pure yellow that is perfect for resort/ beach vacations.
> 
> View attachment 5661579


Would you think jaune Naples a very bright yellow or is it versatile enough for daily use? Thanks!


----------



## LKNN

fawnhagh said:


> Would you think jaune Naples a very bright yellow or is it versatile enough for daily use? Thanks!


I don’t find jdn bright like say Lime or Soleil. It's a pure, warmish yellow. The color is indeed versatile but for daily use... I guess it would depend on where you live and how you dress. I find jaune ambre the most versatile H yellow.


----------



## hopiko

K25 PHW Togo Rose Mexico - Pass
K25 GHW Swift Bleu France - Yes!!

I asked for a bright K25 so was very happy with these options


----------



## LoveH673

B25 Gold Togo PHW - YES!

I was waiting for something in the grey. But just can't say no.


----------



## impaktplayer

Picotin 18 Gold PHW - Yes!


----------



## gigimarie

B30 Etoupe Epsom PHW - Yes!


----------



## wearawishbone

My first Mini Kelly in Mauve Pale! I'm so excited to finally have her. Two+ years waiting for the perfect one


----------



## pearlgrass

wearawishbone said:


> My first Mini Kelly in Mauve Pale! I'm so excited to finally have her. Two+ years waiting for the perfect one
> View attachment 5662276



Congrats! Absolutely GORGEOUS


----------



## mugenprincess

Update, I ended up taking her home
Epsom K25 in etoupe/alezan/biscuit with PHW.

Etoupe was on my "rather not" list of colors but both my SA and the SM thought I would feel differently if I saw the bag in person and they were right! The other colors compliments etoupe so well that it was a no brainer for me!


----------



## H’sKisses

mugenprincess said:


> Update, I ended up taking her home
> Epsom K25 in etoupe/alezan/biscuit with PHW.
> 
> Etoupe was on my "rather not" list of colors but both my SA and the SM thought I would feel differently if I saw the bag in person and they were right! The other colors compliments etoupe so well that it was a no brainer for me!
> 
> View attachment 5662604
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662605
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662606


This is beautiful!


----------



## _Petra_

mugenprincess said:


> Update, I ended up taking her home
> Epsom K25 in etoupe/alezan/biscuit with PHW.
> 
> Etoupe was on my "rather not" list of colors but both my SA and the SM thought I would feel differently if I saw the bag in person and they were right! The other colors compliments etoupe so well that it was a no brainer for me!
> 
> View attachment 5662604
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662605
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662606


Amazing bag, congrats!


----------



## wearawishbone

pearlgrass said:


> Congrats! Absolutely GORGEOUS


Thank you ☺️


----------



## Lilac_GG

A pop of Orange Poppy to brighten the week (interior is in Blush). My first mini Kelly! This is in chèvre with palladium hardware. To die for in my opinion.


----------



## missfaraday

Birkin 25 in Bleu Lin with Beige de Weimar interior, PHW - Yes!


----------



## GloWW0rM

Lilac_GG said:


> A pop of Orange Poppy to brighten the week (interior is in Blush). My first mini Kelly! This is in chèvre with palladium hardware. To die for in my opinion.
> 
> View attachment 5662958
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662959


Beautiful, and I love the chèvre. Congratulations!


----------



## BreezyE

missfaraday said:


> Birkin 25 in Bleu Lin with Beige de Weimar interior, PHW - Yes!


Hi can we see pics?!


----------



## missfaraday

BreezyE said:


> Hi can we see pics?!


Sure! I will post some tomorrow with day light - it’s too dark now to show this beauty


----------



## allylovesluxe

Lilac_GG said:


> A pop of Orange Poppy to brighten the week (interior is in Blush). My first mini Kelly! This is in chèvre with palladium hardware. To die for in my opinion.
> 
> View attachment 5662958
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662959


she is so beautiful


----------



## ShopGirl123

wearawishbone said:


> My first Mini Kelly in Mauve Pale! I'm so excited to finally have her. Two+ years waiting for the perfect one
> View attachment 5662276
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pink is absolutely stunning, definitely worth the wait.  Congratulations!


----------



## pearlgrass

missfaraday said:


> Birkin 25 in Bleu Lin with Beige de Weimar interior, PHW - Yes!



Congrats on your B25! Can't wait to see this beauty, love Bleu Lin


----------



## missfaraday

Here she is! B25 Verso, Bleu Lin / Beige de Weimar, PHW. I had a B25 on my 2022 wishlist and my wonderful SA made my dream come true before the end of the year. I was open to colors, I already have neutrals (B30 Gold, K28 Étain, Bolide Étoupe, C18 Noir…) so I wanted something different. And she chose for me, and while at first I was a bit shocked because it’s somehow a neutral, I rapidly fell in love with it. I took the stickers off as soon as I arrived home, so that’s a signal! Can’t wait to take her out 
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## WingNut

missfaraday said:


> Here she is! B25 Verso, Bleu Lin / Beige de Weimar, PHW. I had a B25 on my 2022 wishlist and my wonderful SA made my dream come true before the end of the year. I was open to colors, I already have neutrals (B30 Gold, K28 Étain, Bolide Étoupe, C18 Noir…) so I wanted something different. And she chose for me, and while at first I was a bit shocked because it’s somehow a neutral, I rapidly fell in love with it. I took the stickers off as soon as I arrived home, so that’s a signal! Can’t wait to take her out
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5663277
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663278


Beautiful...congratulations!


----------



## fangirl123

wearawishbone said:


> My first Mini Kelly in Mauve Pale! I'm so excited to finally have her. Two+ years waiting for the perfect one
> View attachment 5662276


Loveee! Anyone know if this comes in GHW too or only PHW? Love color so much but wear more GHW and trying to plan next year's wishlist


----------



## Sydny2

B30 sellier GHW in box - pass….it’s very very beautiful. Call me crazy


----------



## Hisunshine

Sydny2 said:


> B30 sellier GHW in box - pass….it’s very very beautiful. Call me crazy


not crazy because it scratches easily, expensive and most importantly, if you don't love it then it is not worth the splurge


----------



## BirkinBish

Took home two gorgeous bags in Lizard from an event this week! Constance in Menthe and Verrou in Noir. Also looked at a blueish green ostrich and alligator (maybe vert verone).


----------



## fangirl123

I received a B30 Etoupe with PHW and a K28 sellier Gold with GHW, both of which were on my wishlist, so happily purchased them! Pining after a mini Kelly and B25 now though


----------



## Hisunshine

fangirl123 said:


> I received a B30 Etoupe with PHW and a K28 sellier Gold with GHW, both of which were on my wishlist, so happily purchased them! Pining after a mini Kelly and B25 now though


Congrats! Were both offered to you at the same time or within the same month?

Also correct me if I am wrong but a b25 is harder to come by compared to a k25?


----------



## fangirl123

No, they were offered about 6 months apart with a few other purchases in between


----------



## GloWW0rM

missfaraday said:


> Here she is! B25 Verso, Bleu Lin / Beige de Weimar, PHW. I had a B25 on my 2022 wishlist and my wonderful SA made my dream come true before the end of the year. I was open to colors, I already have neutrals (B30 Gold, K28 Étain, Bolide Étoupe, C18 Noir…) so I wanted something different. And she chose for me, and while at first I was a bit shocked because it’s somehow a neutral, I rapidly fell in love with it. I took the stickers off as soon as I arrived home, so that’s a signal! Can’t wait to take her out
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5663277
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663278


Great Verso colour combination! Beautiful bag!


----------



## LucyBob

It was a surprise from my SA. I didn’t expect that at all. My 3rd bag offer this year and my very first Kelly!! ☺️ K28 Beton in PHW.  Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

BirkinBish said:


> Took home two gorgeous bags in Lizard from an event this week! Constance in Menthe and Verrou in Noir. Also looked at a blueish green ostrich and alligator (maybe vert verone).
> 
> View attachment 5663487
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663490


Lizard in Menthe is unreal - congrats on both of these beauties, hands-down my fav exotic leather!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Picotin — SO Pink. Pass.


----------



## BirkinBish

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> Lizard in Menthe is unreal - congrats on both of these beauties, hands-down my fav exotic leather!


I was instantly blown away! Menthe never caught my eye until I saw it in lizard.


----------



## fangirl123

Hisunshine said:


> Congrats! Were both offered to you at the same time or within the same month?
> 
> Also correct me if I am wrong but a b25 is harder to come by compared to a k25?


Sorry forgot to answer second question, I think B25s are prob easier than K25s? But personally not that into the K25 size since think K28 gives you little more room without too much bulk and if want to go small, prefer the mini


----------



## jenngu

wearawishbone said:


> My first Mini Kelly in Mauve Pale! I'm so excited to finally have her. Two+ years waiting for the perfect one
> View attachment 5662276


I’m not a lover of pink, but the color of your bag is perfection!


----------



## Orangefanatic

Birkin 25 Cargo 
Lime and Chai 
Over the moon!!!


----------



## periogirl28

Well apparently Rose Shocking is back.


----------



## DR2014

Orangefanatic said:


> Birkin 25 Cargo
> Lime and Chai
> Over the moon!!!


Wow, it's so cool in that combination!!!!


----------



## HBfan81

LucyBob said:


> It was a surprise from my SA. I didn’t expect that at all. My 3rd bag offer this year and my very first Kelly!! ☺️ K28 Beton in PHW.  Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 5663555


Love Beton so much. Congrats


----------



## Kanwal84

Constance 24 re-edition Epsom in Vert Jade - A big surprise from my SA and a big YES. I had a C18 on my wishlist as I thought the C24 would be too large, but the re-edition in this size is very manageable. Thankful for my H Fairy this year


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Kanwal84 said:


> Constance 24 re-edition Epsom in Vert Jade - A big surprise from my SA and a big YES. I had a C18 on my wishlist as I thought the C24 would be too large, but the re-edition in this size is very manageable. Thankful for my H Fairy this year
> View attachment 5664199


SWOOOOOONN!!!!!


----------



## mathomas08

Mini Lindy in Mauve Sylvestre - YES!


----------



## fashiongodess*

Kanwal84 said:


> Constance 24 re-edition Epsom in Vert Jade - A big surprise from my SA and a big YES. I had a C18 on my wishlist as I thought the C24 would be too large, but the re-edition in this size is very manageable. Thankful for my H Fairy this year
> View attachment 5664199


I just saw the Color swatch yesterday at my home store, it’s stunning. Congratulations!! Enjoy wearing it


----------



## angelicskater16

SO arrived


----------



## jenngu

angelicskater16 said:


> SO arrived
> 
> View attachment 5664288


Congratulations!!  That is such a gorgeous combination!!


----------



## angelicskater16

Thank you ❤️❤️❤️


jenngu said:


> Congratulations!!  That is such a gorgeous combination!!


----------



## GloWW0rM

angelicskater16 said:


> SO arrived
> 
> View attachment 5664288


Congratulations! So unique


----------



## angelicskater16

Thank you ❤️❤️❤️





GloWW0rM said:


> Congratulations! So unique


----------



## Kanwal84

fashiongodess* said:


> I just saw the Color swatch yesterday at my home store, it’s stunning. Congratulations!! Enjoy wearing it


Thank you


----------



## wearawishbone

fangirl123 said:


> Loveee! Anyone know if this comes in GHW too or only PHW? Love color so much but wear more GHW and trying to plan next year's wishlist


I’ve not seen it yet w ghw personally.


----------



## Designer_Dreams

Roulis Mauve sylvestre PHW earlier this year then a B30 Bleu France clemence GHW a few weeks ago


----------



## pinkbirkin77

Kelly 28 Vert Cypress Shiny Alligator GHW - No
Kelly 25 Retourne Black Togo GHW- Yes

I said no to the first offer because I wanted 25 but maybe I should have accepted? 
I have too many black bags!!
Please tell me I will soon get another Alligator offer in lighter brighter color in K or B 25.


----------



## acrowcounted

pinkbirkin77 said:


> Kelly 28 Vert Cypress Shiny Alligator GHW - No
> Kelly 25 Retourne Black Togo GHW- Yes
> 
> I said no to the first offer because I wanted 25 but maybe I should have accepted?
> I have to many black bags!!
> Please tell me I will soon get another Alligator offer in lighter brighter color in K or B 25.


Make sure your SA knows you want it. Exotics are far easier to get so it should be possible though I’m not sure which lighter colors are currently in production; most seem bold and jeweled colored recently.


----------



## Ball

B25 Etain PHW


----------



## mp4

Ball said:


> B25 Etain PHW
> 
> View attachment 5665121


Congrats!  Is it the lighting or does your bag have green in it?


----------



## Ball

mp4 said:


> Congrats!  Is it the lighting or does your bag have green in it?


Probably the lighting. I took the picture with lights on as outside was getting dark


----------



## DDCHA

Designer_Dreams said:


> Roulis Mauve sylvestre PHW earlier this year then a B30 Bleu France clemence GHW a few weeks ago
> 
> View attachment 5664875
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664876


Beautfiful!! What is that twiggy and CW??  It matches perfectly!


----------



## fangirl123

DDCHA said:


> Beautfiful!! What is that twiggy and CW??  It matches perfectly!


Ooo love the roulis bag. Are you happy w it?! Not a huge fan of Constance and love this alternative! B is also a beauty


----------



## joleenzy

My Hermes SA came through with my ultimate Wishlist Bag just in time before Christmas.

Birkin 25/ Caban/ Rosegold Hardware

Caban is similar to Bleu nuit. In some lighting it looks black and in some like the prettiest dark blue. I’m just absolutely over the moon!!


----------



## 8KLV8

beana said:


> Reporting back - she is BEAUTIFUL
> 
> View attachment 5595476


Absolute stunner congrats


----------



## Luxuriosity

Picotin 18 - Vert Jade GHW (yes!)
Mini Roulis Touch - Rose Shocking PHW  (pass)
Kelly 25 Togo Retourne - Noir GHW (Yes!)

I had to switch boutiques because I moved to a new area and have only shopped with this SA since May but we get along very well


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

joleenzy said:


> My Hermes SA came through with my ultimate Wishlist Bag just in time before Christmas.
> 
> Birkin 25/ Caban/ Rosegold Hardware
> 
> Caban is similar to Bleu nuit. In some lighting it looks black and in some like the prettiest dark blue. I’m just absolutely over the moon!!
> 
> View attachment 5665573


What a stunner! Congratulations


----------



## Luxuriosity

Hedgehog101 said:


> Kelly 25 in and out - declined
> 
> Am I nuts? But I really don't like the pattern that much... someone please tell me I made the right choice for turning down a limited edition...


Of all the LE Kellys to be offered, I'd be bummed if that one came out of the back room.  I think the shadow birkin is silly too.  I'd pass on either.


----------



## Sweetpea84

joleenzy said:


> My Hermes SA came through with my ultimate Wishlist Bag just in time before Christmas.
> 
> Birkin 25/ Caban/ Rosegold Hardware
> 
> Caban is similar to Bleu nuit. In some lighting it looks black and in some like the prettiest dark blue. I’m just absolutely over the moon!!
> 
> View attachment 5665573


So gorgeous! Was this color offer on your wishlist or she surprised you with this color? I’m a newbie and not too familiar with all the color options out there! But told my SA - deep blues, maroons are colors I’d like for a quota bag in addition to neutrals.


----------



## joleenzy

Sweetpea84 said:


> So gorgeous! Was this color offer on your wishlist or she surprised you with this color? I’m a newbie and not too familiar with all the color options out there! But told my SA - deep blues, maroons are colors I’d like for a quota bag in addition to neutrals.


Thank you!! ❤️ I’ve been with my store for many years, they knew I was looking for a dark blue that’s not purple leaning with palladium or rosegold hardware. Then I was offered Caban Blue.


----------



## tinkerbell68

joleenzy said:


> My Hermes SA came through with my ultimate Wishlist Bag just in time before Christmas.
> 
> Birkin 25/ Caban/ Rosegold Hardware
> 
> Caban is similar to Bleu nuit. In some lighting it looks black and in some like the prettiest dark blue. I’m just absolutely over the moon!!
> 
> View attachment 5665573


I'd love to see more pics please...I have a bag in bleu nuit but I'm not familiar with Caban.
Congrats on a stunning bag!


----------



## Chrismin

jenalynmichelle said:


> In October I got offered C18 shiny croc in rouge de couer - passed
> 
> This morning my SA texted me that if there was an exotic bag that I could get, what would it be. And to send me a wishlist so he could gauge.
> 
> I told him that the only exotic bag that I’ve been wanting is a mini Kelly in black lizard or alligator. I would even consider b25 ostrich in chai or touch. He asked me if I would consider a Constance 18 ombré lizard or b25 vert Cyprus touch? I said maybe the ombré lizard but i really wanted to wait for a mini Kelly exotic.
> 
> 2 hours later he texts me that he has a surprise and to come in!
> 
> Just received my mini Kelly alligator in matte black with GHW! Christmas came early this year!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657557


absolutely stunning!


----------



## rebeday

Birkin Blue/black touch, GHW, 25. 

This was actually my first offer but I had to decline. I just don’t think I’m ready for a touch just yet!


----------



## supermommy101

rebeday said:


> Birkin Blue/black touch, GHW, 25.
> 
> This was actually my first offer but I had to decline. I just don’t think I’m ready for a touch just yet!


Just curious. Is Birkin touch more difficult to get than a regular Birkin?


----------



## rebeday

supermommy101 said:


> Just curious. Is Birkin touch more difficult to get than a regular Birkin?


I think so though I’m not sure! Though I’m sure less people buy it since it is significantly more expensive and not everyone wants an exotic.


----------



## raradarling

Ball said:


> B25 Etain PHW
> 
> View attachment 5665121


Congrats!!! My dream bag


----------



## Genepi

BirkinBish said:


> Took home two gorgeous bags in Lizard from an event this week! Constance in Menthe and Verrou in Noir. Also looked at a blueish green ostrich and alligator (maybe vert verone).
> 
> View attachment 5663487
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663490


Love, love the green one!!!!


----------



## joleenzy

tinkerbell68 said:


> I'd love to see more pics please...I have a bag in bleu nuit but I'm not familiar with Caban.
> Congrats on a stunning bag!


Thank you so much. Here are some more pictures. It’s truly a chameleon bag. In every picture it looks different. Sometimes it looks darkgrey and sometimes almost black. But I can tell most of the times to my eyes in real life it is dark blue.


----------



## nashpoo

Just a lil’ faubourg birkin


----------



## ilovemykiddos

nashpoo said:


> Just a lil’ faubourg birkin


Wow!


----------



## hopiko

hopiko said:


> K25 PHW Togo Rose Mexico - Pass
> K25 GHW Swift Bleu France - Yes!!
> 
> I asked for a bright K25 so was very happy with these options


----------



## hopiko

Picture PLEASE!!!  So exciting…congrats!


nashpoo said:


> Just a lil’ faubourg birkin


----------



## nashpoo

hopiko said:


> Picture PLEASE!!!  So exciting…congrats!


Thank you, I’m so thrilled. I’ll post pictures once i pick it up!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hopiko said:


> View attachment 5666295


I'm so behind on this page but spotted your new baby right away! Perfect swift for K25! WOWOWOWOW~! Stunning babe!!!! CONGRATS!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

hopiko said:


> View attachment 5666295


How beautiful! Congrats.


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

joleenzy said:


> My Hermes SA came through with my ultimate Wishlist Bag just in time before Christmas.
> 
> Birkin 25/ Caban/ Rosegold Hardware
> 
> Caban is similar to Bleu nuit. In some lighting it looks black and in some like the prettiest dark blue. I’m just absolutely over the moon!!
> 
> View attachment 5665573


Wow wow wow, I LOVE it! Never heard of Caban but Bleu Nuit is on my wishlist!


----------



## LOA24

hopiko said:


> View attachment 5666295


Congrats! It looks VERY similar to my K25 Swift in Bleu Brighton


----------



## Summerof89

MKII Jaune de naples phw - debating because I am a GHW person, but the colour is devine!!!!! =(


----------



## heifer

Summerof89 said:


> MKII Jaune de naples phw - debating because I am a GHW person, but the colour is devine!!!!! =(


I feel you, I'm actually the same - more a GHW person than PHW. 

But, I must also admit that some colors look better with PHW. I was recently offered a MK in Vert Fizz and I agree with Hermès, that this particular color looks better with PHW than GHW - Yellow is one of those colors, that stands out more with PHW in the end. I'd go and check it out in person if I were you.


----------



## Designer_Dreams

DDCHA said:


> Beautfiful!! What is that twiggy and CW??  It matches perfectly!


Thank you!  It's a new(er) twilly, I believe. It has a lion and branches/trees... my SA has it now in a few different options, as she just texted me today as a matter of fact!... this one morphs from navy/blue/light pink to yellow/sea foam green/gold (the twilly on the back handle in that pic is a completely different twilly b/c I was trying to decide between the two!) I ended up getting two of the same twillies on the front handle though.

Here's a pic with both the same twillies, which I snapped before my DH wrapped the bag, as it's technically a Christmas present!


----------



## Designer_Dreams

fangirl123 said:


> Ooo love the roulis bag. Are you happy w it?! Not a huge fan of Constance and love this alternative! B is also a beauty


Thank you  

I am really liking the roulis! At first, I didn’t grab for her much, but I’m also usually more of an Kelly/Birkin style girl.  But I just adore the mauve sylvestre color and have been taking her out much more this past month!  I’m really starting to enjoy the style a lot more these days. 

Mine is also the larger 23cm size, opposed to the more popular 18cm “mini”, but I specifically told my SA I wanted the bigger size since I’m a new mommy and needed a bigger crossbody style. The mini is definitely a cute size too, and I’ll probably add one down the road, if the right color pops up


----------



## JadeFor3st

hopiko said:


> View attachment 5666295


Congratulations! I also couldn’t resist this happy color when it was offered to me in June. We have the exact same specs!


----------



## JadeFor3st

Can’t help but feel festive with this new addition. 
I wish everyone a wonderful Holiday Seasons!


----------



## pinkbirkin77

acrowcounted said:


> Make sure your SA knows you want it. Exotics are far easier to get so it should be possible though I’m not sure which lighter colors are currently in production; most seem bold and jeweled colored recently.


Thank you acrowcounted for your advice. She knows my wishes. Fingers crossed  
Here is the bag I picked up. I like it a lot. It’s goes with everything!


----------



## Summerof89

heifer said:


> I feel you, I'm actually the same - more a GHW person than PHW.
> 
> But, I must also admit that some colors look better with PHW. I was recently offered a MK in Vert Fizz and I agree with Hermès, that this particular color looks better with PHW than GHW - Yellow is one of those colors, that stands out more with PHW in the end. I'd go and check it out in person if I were you.


thank you! I think I am going to take this advice on board and go check it out when it arrives in a week or so, I noticed most JDN comes in verso if that is the case with this one, it might just be my very first PHW H.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Summerof89 said:


> thank you! I think I am going to take this advice on board and go check it out when it arrives in a week or so, I noticed most JDN comes in verso if that is the case with this one, it might just be my very first PHW H.


That is exactly what happened to me with my lastest B25. She is my first bag in green, 1st phw H and the verso aspect pushed me over the edge. I wear her A LOT more than I thought and no regrets!


----------



## Hedgehog101

My SA surprised me with K25 etoupe in swift leather!
I am not a super fan of swift leather as it does feel easier to be scratched but it really does take on the color so well. Cannot resist the bag!


----------



## fangirl123

Israeli_Flava said:


> That is exactly what happened to me with my lastest B25. She is my first bag in green, 1st phw H and the verso aspect pushed me over the edge. I wear her A LOT more than I thought and no regrets!


Pls share pics! I loooove the H greens and would love to get a B25 in green similar to malachite someday


----------



## Xthgirl

Hedgehog101 said:


> My SA surprised me with K25 etoupe in swift leather!
> I am not a super fan of swift leather as it does feel easier to be scratched but it really does take on the color so well. Cannot resist the bag!


I would love to see this


----------



## supermommy101

Summerof89 said:


> thank you! I think I am going to take this advice on board and go check it out when it arrives in a week or so, I noticed most JDN comes in verso if that is the case with this one, it might just be my very first PHW H.


So your SA offers it to you more than 1 week before it arrives in the store? Wow. That is great! I am curious how far “ahead” can the SA see the shipment info coming into his/her store.


----------



## debykf

Summerof89 said:


> thank you! I think I am going to take this advice on board and go check it out when it arrives in a week or so, I noticed most JDN comes in verso if that is the case with this one, it might just be my very first PHW H.


I am usually a gold hw person too but this combo with phw is gorgeous!!


----------



## Hedgehog101

Xthgirl said:


> I would love to see this





Here you go! With white stitching!


----------



## Summerof89

supermommy101 said:


> So your SA offers it to you more than 1 week before it arrives in the store? Wow. That is great! I am curious how far “ahead” can the SA see the shipment info coming into his/her store.


I remember some time ago I was offered a bag and was told it will arrive next month, but I think this varies with location.


----------



## Friscalating

Summerof89 said:


> I remember some time ago I was offered a bag and was told it will arrive next month, but I think this varies with location.


Earlier this week, I was told I’ll have an offer before Christmas. That then turned to this Friday. And then this morning I was told I can pick it up this afternoon (!)


----------



## Summerof89

Friscalating said:


> Earlier this week, I was told I’ll have an offer before Christmas. That then turned to this Friday. And then this morning I was told I can pick it up this afternoon (!)


wooohooo congrats! show us!


----------



## runner1234

Mini K Craie epsom GHW (drops everything and runs to the boutique)


----------



## Friscalating

Summerof89 said:


> wooohooo congrats! show us!


K25 noir epsom PHW, top of my list, so in love


----------



## Priscadiana

Hello,
My friend got offer kelly 25 gris meyer ghw and i got kelly 25 vert amande ghw. Both are togo leather. Comparison with etain on the right, gris meyer on the left, and vert amande in the middle. Sorry for the lighting cant take the true colors.


----------



## hoot

passed on a few options before this one stole my heart. Tricolor Kelly: Rouge Sellier, Noir and Mauve Pale with Rouge H interior


----------



## fangirl123

hoot said:


> passed on a few options before this one stole my heart. Tricolor Kelly: Rouge Sellier, Noir and Mauve Pale with Rouge H interior
> 
> View attachment 5667380


Can you show interior pic? Looks gorgeous! Btw, are you a long time customer?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hoot said:


> passed on a few options before this one stole my heart. Tricolor Kelly: Rouge Sellier, Noir and Mauve Pale with Rouge H interior
> 
> View attachment 5667380


DEAD


----------



## LolaWhisp

Geta in Etoupe, Saut Hermes in Bleu Nuit, Constance 18 in Caban swift, 24/24 29 in gold, Roulis 23 in bleu nuit and black, and Della Cavaleria in Graphite. Passed on all.


----------



## Bereal

hopiko said:


> View attachment 5666295


Congratulations ..love this colour…I am a fan of all blues


----------



## Bereal

hoot said:


> passed on a few options before this one stole my heart. Tricolor Kelly: Rouge Sellier, Noir and Mauve Pale with Rouge H interior
> 
> View attachment 5667380


Congratulations! What a unique combination ..Rouge H is another favourite colour for me


----------



## luckylove

vermillion kelly
blue France swift kelly
gold sellier kelly
vert Bosphore lindy
Gris Meyer bolide
blue encre 24/24
black constance 24

declined each of them...waiting for just the right one to bring home!


----------



## hoot

fangirl123 said:


> Can you show interior pic? Looks gorgeous! Btw, are you a long time customer?


Sure. I will share an interior shot soon. I’ve been a customer around 5 years. 


Israeli_Flava said:


> DEAD


Thank you! 


Bereal said:


> Congratulations! What a unique combination ..Rouge H is another favourite colour for me


Thank you! The main color is actually Rouge Sellier. It’s so hard to capture it’s beauty on camera. It is a chameleon for sure. The interior is what’s Rouge H.


----------



## sunshinecheers

hoot said:


> passed on a few options before this one stole my heart. Tricolor Kelly: Rouge Sellier, Noir and Mauve Pale with Rouge H interior
> 
> View attachment 5667380


What a lovely combination! Congrats!!


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm so behind on this page but spotted your new baby right away! Perfect swift for K25! WOWOWOWOW~! Stunning babe!!!! CONGRATS!


HIYA!!!  This color is fire in swift...with the gold TDF!!!  Thanks for the kinds words, appreciated as always!


----------



## hopiko

JadeFor3st said:


> Congratulations! I also couldn’t resist this happy color when it was offered to me in June. We have the exact same specs!


AMAZING!!!  Don't you just LOVE it in swift?  Very happy to be your twin!!!


----------



## carlinha

luckylove said:


> vermillion kelly
> blue France swift kelly
> gold sellier kelly
> vert Bosphore lindy
> Gris Meyer bolide
> blue encre 24/24
> black constance 24
> 
> declined each of them...waiting for just the right one to bring home!


I love your restraint!  Wonder what you have your eyes on


----------



## Xthgirl

carlinha said:


> I love your restraint!  Wonder what you have your eyes on


IKR? Probably the wrong colors on the wrong silhouette. I'd take vert bosphore but "never" in Lindy. Swift Kelly would be great.


----------



## luckylove

Xthgirl said:


> IKR? Probably the wrong colors on the wrong silhouette. I'd take vert bosphore but "never" in Lindy. Swift Kelly would be great.


The swift kelly was stunning, but I prefer togo for a kelly.  It was very difficult to say no to such a beauty! 


carlinha said:


> I love your restraint!  Wonder what you have your eyes on


Hopefully, I will be able to do a new reveal soon!  BTW... I am loving your new mini lindy!!  It looks amazing on you!


----------



## mp4

luckylove said:


> vermillion kelly
> blue France swift kelly
> gold sellier kelly
> vert Bosphore lindy
> Gris Meyer bolide
> blue encre 24/24
> black constance 24
> 
> declined each of them...waiting for just the right one to bring home!


Vermillion?! Mind sharing leather and hardware?


----------



## luckylove

Hi! My SA made the offer verbally while I was in the boutique, but I did not ask her to bring out since I have my red kelly covered already. Sorry, I don't recall the details she mentioned since I was not in the market for red.


----------



## carlinha

luckylove said:


> The swift kelly was stunning, but I prefer togo for a kelly.  It was very difficult to say no to such a beauty!
> 
> Hopefully, I will be able to do a new reveal soon!  BTW... I am loving your new mini lindy!!  It looks amazing on you!


thank you so much!  i hope you get something from your wishlist soon!  and it has been forever, i hope we get to see each other soon too!


----------



## hoot

fangirl123 said:


> Can you show interior pic? Looks gorgeous! Btw, are you a long time customer?


I’m not the best at taking photos but here’s a shot of the rouge H interior I promised. 


sunshinecheers said:


> What a lovely combination! Congrats!!


Thank you!


----------



## Bdbunny

Christmas came early for me today!
I shop at 2 stores, one near my permanent residence and the other where we have a vacation home. My SA at the vacation home location offered me a Constance 24 in mauve sylvestre with GHW today! Yes!! (I am a pinky kind of girl.) I actually prefer the 24 size, and I just love it!!
Other offers I declined first:
-micro picotin in daisy (way too tiny for me)
-TPM Evelyn in gold (already have a gold Kelly so didn’t want another gold bag)

He said no B/K but I’m super happy with the C24!! Although I am definitely on ban island for awhile after today!


----------



## DreamingPink

Drag bag in rose ete evercolor--- pass
love the retro look but waiting for lime or barenia


----------



## Bdbunny

Bdbunny said:


> Christmas came early for me today!
> I shop at 2 stores, one near my permanent residence and the other where we have a vacation home. My SA at the vacation home location offered me a Constance 24 in mauve sylvestre with GHW today! Yes!! (I am a pinky kind of girl.) I actually prefer the 24 size, and I just love it!!
> Other offers I declined first:
> -micro picotin in daisy (way too tiny for me)
> -TPM Evelyn in gold (already have a gold Kelly so didn’t want another gold bag)
> 
> He said no B/K but I’m super happy with the C24!! Although I am definitely on ban island for awhile after today!
> 
> View attachment 5668889
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668890


I just realized the in-the-loop mini card holder I picked up in Paris is also mauve sylvestre!! Even happier now!


----------



## Friscalating

Bdbunny said:


> I just realized the in-the-loop mini card holder I picked up in Paris is also mauve sylvestre!! Even happier now!
> 
> View attachment 5669326


Such a gorgeous colour. Need to add to my collection one day


----------



## nashpoo

Lil’ midnight Faubourg


----------



## Israeli_Flava

nashpoo said:


> Lil’ midnight Faubourg
> 
> View attachment 5669475
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669476


Bravooo!!!! So Stunningly cute!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Bdbunny said:


> I just realized the in-the-loop mini card holder I picked up in Paris is also mauve sylvestre!! Even happier now!
> 
> View attachment 5669326


I melt every time I see this color and esp on Constance!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

nashpoo said:


> Lil’ midnight Faubourg
> 
> View attachment 5669475
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669476


Omg unbelievable!!! It’s stunning!! Congrats!! ❤️


----------



## nashpoo

Israeli_Flava said:


> Bravooo!!!! So Stunningly cute!





cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Omg unbelievable!!! It’s stunning!! Congrats!! ❤️


Thank you both!! Definitely my favorite  Hermès bag.


----------



## Book Worm

nashpoo said:


> Lil’ midnight Faubourg
> 
> View attachment 5669475
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669476


This is SO special….


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

nashpoo said:


> Lil’ midnight Faubourg
> 
> View attachment 5669475
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669476


Ahhhhhh what a way to end the year!!   Congrats!! It’s so tiny! What fits inside?


----------



## debykf

nashpoo said:


> Lil’ midnight Faubourg
> 
> View attachment 5669475
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669476


Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## nashpoo

Book Worm said:


> This is SO special….





jimmyshoogirl said:


> Ahhhhhh what a way to end the year!!   Congrats!! It’s so tiny! What fits inside?





debykf said:


> Congratulations!!!!!


Thank you guys!! I’m still so shocked my sa was able to get me such a special piece! It fits a bit more than a mini Kelly hahaha


----------



## chocciebiccie

Ladies, which would you pick between a B30 lizard PHW or B30 en desordre? Both noir. I can't decide...


----------



## allure244

chocciebiccie said:


> Ladies, which would you pick between a B30 lizard PHW or B30 en desordre? Both noir. I can't decide...


I’m dreaming of a noir lizard bag so that would be my pick.


----------



## Leftshadow

Mini lindy in Gris Meyer Ghw - yes yes yes!


----------



## lvstratus

Birkin 25 Caban PHW - YES!

Very welcomed surprise since I was not expecting a second QB this year.


----------



## WingNut

Leftshadow said:


> Mini lindy in Gris Meyer Ghw - yes yes yes!
> 
> View attachment 5669645


Ooooh pretty combo. I love grays with gold!


----------



## FancyPanda86

Christmas FINALLY came!

- Kelly 25, Vert Amande with PHW in Epsom - YES YES YES since I was overdue

I was hesitant with Epsom cause for some reason stamped leather reminded me of Prada bags (no shade, just wasn't a fan of stamped leather) BUT Very much welcome since I think my last offer was in late 2019, was super impressed by its beauty but super over the moon with this recent offer  + I Love me some Grays.


----------



## lurketylurk

FancyPanda86 said:


> Christmas FINALLY came!
> 
> - Kelly 25, Vert Amanda with PHW in Epsom - YES YES YES since I was overdue
> 
> I was hesitant with Epsom cause for some reason stamped leather reminded me of Prada bags (no shade, just wasn't a fan of stamped leather) BUT Very much welcome since I think my last offer was in late 2019, was super impressed by its beauty but super over the moon with this recent offer  + I Love me some Grays.


Ahhh, that is my favorite color!  Congratulations!


----------



## GloWW0rM

FancyPanda86 said:


> Christmas FINALLY came!
> 
> - Kelly 25, Vert Amande with PHW in Epsom - YES YES YES since I was overdue
> 
> I was hesitant with Epsom cause for some reason stamped leather reminded me of Prada bags (no shade, just wasn't a fan of stamped leather) BUT Very much welcome since I think my last offer was in late 2019, was super impressed by its beauty but super over the moon with this recent offer  + I Love me some Grays.


Congratulations! Vert Amande is beautiful.


----------



## WendiBoo

My first Hermes birkin 25 offer!!! Black in phw in Togo. Contemplating whether to get it or not as I was hoping for one in etain (black was my third colour choice) but not sure when/if I get an offer next as I waited 1 year for this.


----------



## supermommy101

WendiBoo said:


> My first Hermes birkin 25 offer!!! Black in phw in Togo. Contemplating whether to get it or not as I was hoping for one in etain (black was my third colour choice) but not sure when/if I get an offer next as I waited 1 year for this.


I heard etain might be “ phased out” with the introduction of gris Meyer. So it might be more difficult to come by etain? Btw. I got a Kelly in Etain in June and love it


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Priscadiana said:


> Hello,
> My friend got offer kelly 25 gris meyer ghw and i got kelly 25 vert amande ghw. Both are togo leather. Comparison with etain on the right, gris meyer on the left, and vert amande in the middle. Sorry for the lighting cant take the true colors.
> 
> View attachment 5667339
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667340



This is very helpful! Do you think you could post the picture of Gris Meyer v Vert Amande in outdoor light?


----------



## showgratitude

WendiBoo said:


> My first Hermes birkin 25 offer!!! Black in phw in Togo. Contemplating whether to get it or not as I was hoping for one in etain (black was my third colour choice) but not sure when/if I get



Congrats! You might would want to ask yourself this: If I never get a B25 black Togo offer again and I let this go, would I be okay with it?  If the answer is yes, then you can say pass to this offer.
Also, if you put black in your bag wishlist and you are refusing this due to the fact that it is only your second or third choice.....and you are hoping that your first choice shows up soon, be aware that some SAs might get upset over this.....especially if they "fought really hard for this bag".


----------



## in_mybag

I am SO excited to share that I have been offered a Kelly 28 in calfskin (tadelakt) and GHW. I cannot believe how beautiful she is and incredibly lucky I am!


----------



## WingNut

in_mybag said:


> I am SO excited to share that I have been offered a Kelly 28 in calfskin and GHW. I cannot believe how beautiful and incredibly lucky I am!
> 
> View attachment 5670343


Beautiful! congratulations!


----------



## 27leborse

So beautiful! Which red is this?


----------



## in_mybag

27leborse said:


> So beautiful! Which red is this?


It is Rubis   because of the leather, the sheen is super super nice I think!


----------



## GloWW0rM

in_mybag said:


> It is Rubis   because of the leather, the sheen is super super nice I think!


I have a mini Della Cavalleria in Rubis tadelakt and it’s a stunning combination! Congratulations!


----------



## mesh123

in_mybag said:


> I am SO excited to share that I have been offered a Kelly 28 in calfskin (tadelakt) and GHW. I cannot believe how beautiful she is and incredibly lucky I am!
> 
> View attachment 5670343


Stunning red!


----------



## WendiBoo

showgratitude said:


> Congrats! You might would want to ask yourself this: If I never get a B25 black Togo offer again and I let this go, would I be okay with it?  If the answer is yes, then you can say pass to this offer.
> Also, if you put black in your bag wishlist and you are refusing this due to the fact that it is only your second or third choice.....and you are hoping that your first choice shows up soon, be aware that some SAs might get upset over this.....especially if they "fought really hard for this bag".


That’s a good reasoning!!! Thank you so much for the input, I feel wiser now and will probably regret saying no to this bag so it will be a YES!


----------



## heifer

Mini Kelly Doll Picto Blue Royal - yes!
She's so cute


----------



## ginster6

was offer this over the weekend.  It was so beautiful.   But will never have a chance to use it now a days in the bay area.   Too rich for me.


----------



## Bereal

in_mybag said:


> It is Rubis   because of the leather, the sheen is super super nice I think!


Gorgeous colour! Congratulations


----------



## Book Worm

ginster6 said:


> was offer this over the weekend.  It was so beautiful.   But will never have a chance to use it now a days in the bay area.   Too rich for me.
> 
> View attachment 5670516


Wow! 
I’m not even an exotics person and still find this stunning!


----------



## miss mitzi

in_mybag said:


> I am SO excited to share that I have been offered a Kelly 28 in calfskin (tadelakt) and GHW. I cannot believe how beautiful she is and incredibly lucky I am!
> 
> View attachment 5670343


Stunning bag! I love the twilly you pair it with. Congrats on such beauty.


----------



## boomer1234

It’s finally my turn! After waiting over 16 months I finally got an offer…and took her home!

B25 Blue Lin with Beige de Weimar verso

I can not get a photo of its true color! Such a chameleon!


----------



## sad16480

Completely unexpected offer of a Gold B30 w/ Gold Hardware (Togo).  No hesitation, “YES”!!! SO beautiful!


----------



## HBfan81

boomer1234 said:


> It’s finally my turn! After waiting over 16 months I finally got an offer…and took her home!
> 
> B25 Blue Lin with Beige de Weimar verso
> 
> I can not get a photo of its true color! Such a chameleon!
> 
> View attachment 5670872


A long waiting, but you get such a perfect combo of colors!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

boomer1234 said:


> It’s finally my turn! After waiting over 16 months I finally got an offer…and took her home!
> 
> B25 Blue Lin with Beige de Weimar verso
> 
> I can not get a photo of its true color! Such a chameleon!
> 
> View attachment 5670872


Congrats to you!!! What a beauty and totally worth the wait!


----------



## Onthego

periogirl28 said:


> Well apparently Rose Shocking is back.


Lovely! So which bag were you offered, did you get it, and can we see a picture?


----------



## periogirl28

Onthego said:


> Lovely! So which bag were you offered, did you get it, and can we see a picture?


Yes I accepted the offer, I will be good and only open it for Christmas.


----------



## Leftshadow

boomer1234 said:


> It’s finally my turn! After waiting over 16 months I finally got an offer…and took her home!
> 
> B25 Blue Lin with Beige de Weimar verso
> 
> I can not get a photo of its true color! Such a chameleon!
> 
> View attachment 5670872


This is such a beauty!


----------



## Vanu

Was offered a Bolide 1923 25 en desordre (in gold w/gold hardware) but turned it down.. not sure if it’s a coveted bag or not but unfortunately the Bolide just doesn’t suit my body frame :/


----------



## supermommy101

Vanu said:


> Was offered a Bolide 1923 25 en desordre (in gold w/gold hardware) but turned it down.. not sure if it’s a coveted bag or not but unfortunately the Bolide just doesn’t suit my body frame :/


Could you share its price if you know it? Thanks


----------



## Vanu

supermommy101 said:


> Could you share its price if you know it? Thanks


I didn’t ask, I’m sorry! 

But I think it’s about $8k USD


----------



## boomer1234

HBfan81 said:


> A long waiting, but you get such a perfect combo of colors!





jimmyshoogirl said:


> Congrats to you!!! What a beauty and totally worth the wait!





Leftshadow said:


> This is such a beauty!


Thank you!! Definitely worth the wait!


----------



## ceedoan

boomer1234 said:


> It’s finally my turn! After waiting over 16 months I finally got an offer…and took her home!
> 
> B25 Blue Lin with Beige de Weimar verso
> 
> I can not get a photo of its true color! Such a chameleon!
> 
> View attachment 5670872


this color is soooooo pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS ON THIS AMAZING OFFER!! this is B25 size?


----------



## ceedoan

lvstratus said:


> Birkin 25 Caban PHW - YES!
> 
> Very welcomed surprise since I was not expecting a second QB this year.


can you post a pic?? i'm so curious to see what caban looks like. have never seen IRL. is it really close to black?


----------



## ceedoan

FancyPanda86 said:


> Christmas FINALLY came!
> 
> - Kelly 25, Vert Amande with PHW in Epsom - YES YES YES since I was overdue
> 
> I was hesitant with Epsom cause for some reason stamped leather reminded me of Prada bags (no shade, just wasn't a fan of stamped leather) BUT Very much welcome since I think my last offer was in late 2019, was super impressed by its beauty but super over the moon with this recent offer  + I Love me some Grays.


PIC OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!! lol i'm kidding but I am new to H and still getting to know the color names. Would love to see a pic and congrats on your offer!!


----------



## ceedoan

nashpoo said:


> Lil’ midnight Faubourg
> 
> View attachment 5669475
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669476


OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! truly stunning collector's piece. CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## fabdiva

nashpoo said:


> Lil’ midnight Faubourg
> 
> View attachment 5669475
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669476


WOW....JUST WOW. This is the first one I've seen that made me salivate.  CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## pandaaa

b25 caban - looks like caban is popular these days!


----------



## boomer1234

ceedoan said:


> this color is soooooo pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS ON THIS AMAZING OFFER!! this is B25 size?


Thank you! Yes it is a 25


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

boomer1234 said:


> It’s finally my turn! After waiting over 16 months I finally got an offer…and took her home!
> 
> B25 Blue Lin with Beige de Weimar verso
> 
> I can not get a photo of its true color! Such a chameleon!
> 
> View attachment 5670872


Ohhhh wow this is just... perfect. Perfect! I would die. Congratulations!
Does anyone know if bleu lin is prone to color transfer? Hard to tell how light it is in person but I wear jeans almost daily. I figure maybe a blue-tinted bag would be at less risk but...? I am very tempted to add this to my wishlist. It looks like a chameleon color!


----------



## Rhl2987

pandaaa said:


> b25 caban - looks like caban is popular these days!
> 
> View attachment 5671736


Love this twilly too!


----------



## Chrismin

c18 reissue epsom etoupe gold hw
not sure about this one
on one hand, i have a c18 nata epsom w silver hw  which i love - i think its actually my most used H bag bc i can bring it for travels ... but the new c18 is ~15% more expensive bc of mirror and part of me wonders if i should wait for a c18 in a different leather.. 
on the other hand,  i use my current one a lot and it would be nice to have it in a darker shade.. minnc2


----------



## girlfriday17

sunshinecheers said:


> What a lovely combination! Congrats!!


----------



## mathomas08

C


FancyPanda86 said:


> Christmas FINALLY came!
> 
> - Kelly 25, Vert Amande with PHW in Epsom - YES YES YES since I was overdue
> 
> I was hesitant with Epsom cause for some reason stamped leather reminded me of Prada bags (no shade, just wasn't a fan of stamped leather) BUT Very much welcome since I think my last offer was in late 2019, was super impressed by its beauty but super over the moon with this recent offer  + I Love me some Grays.


Can I ask where you are? Would love to see vert amande in US.


----------



## mathomas08

Kelly 25 Gold epsom with GHW. YES!


----------



## b05TtH

I was offered K25 tricolor (chai + mauve sylvestre + lime), but I haven't decided whether I should take it. This would be my 1st Kelly so I want something classic that I can wear everyday. On the other hand, this combo is so lovely: chai is such a perfect neutral with a pop of lime and mauve.
What do you all think?

Borrowed this photo from Madison Avenue Couture website


----------



## SpicyTuna13

b05TtH said:


> I was offered K25 tricolor (chai + mauve sylvestre + lime), but I haven't decided whether I should take it. This would be my 1st Kelly so I want something classic that I can wear everyday. On the other hand, this combo is so lovely: chai is such a perfect neutral with a pop of lime and mauve.
> What do you all think?
> 
> Borrowed this photo from Madison Avenue Couture website
> View attachment 5672598


Based on your post, I would wait for something more classic. Tricolors and some bicolors are hard to wear/style effortlessly — just my opinion, of course.


----------



## periogirl28

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Based on your post, I would wait for something more classic. Tricolors and some bicolors are hard to wear/style effortlessly — just my opinion, of course.


I agree.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

@b05TtH - I agree with the rest of the posters so far, I would pass on this bag. Wait for a classic bag.


----------



## fashiongodess*

+1


----------



## Kanwal84

Kelly Danse Swift Lime PHW - YES
It’s been quite the H year - off to ban island I go for 2023


----------



## toefl525

Got K25 Aubergine croc on 11/5.
Got SO croc on 11/21.
today 12/17 got an offer B30 Kraft Croc.

Santa loves me


----------



## grismouette

b05TtH said:


> I was offered K25 tricolor (chai + mauve sylvestre + lime), but I haven't decided whether I should take it. This would be my 1st Kelly so I want something classic that I can wear everyday. On the other hand, this combo is so lovely: chai is such a perfect neutral with a pop of lime and mauve.
> What do you all think?
> 
> Borrowed this photo from Madison Avenue Couture website
> View attachment 5672598


I have this combo as a mini kelly and it’s not a combo I’d wear everyday with every outfit, nor would I call it “classic” but it’s definitely a party when you wear this bag


----------



## Seren_HGH

I received my first offer! A Togo retourne 28 Kelly, GHW I accepted! And it’s now under my tree! ❤️


----------



## malbec_bleu

Seren_HGH said:


> I received my first offer! A Togo retourne 28 Kelly, GHW I accepted! And it’s now under my tree! ❤️


Congrats!! Color?


----------



## raradarling

Seren_HGH said:


> I received my first offer! A Togo retourne 28 Kelly, GHW I accepted! And it’s now under my tree! ❤️


Awesome!!!!


----------



## Tykhe

Offered a gold mini Lindy today. I turned it down. Want a pop of color.


----------



## Tina_Bina

B25 bleu Lin verso phw - no
B30 noir touch rghw - no
B30 etain rghw - yes!

I know I’m basic but I love her


----------



## TortieGirl

Jypsiere 28 in black with palladium hardware. Absolutely yes!


----------



## killuakanmuru

Started hermes journey last month with total of two trips to the local store within the the span of three weeks, in the first visit was offered a Picotin 18 Gold Clemence with Gold Hardware which I gladly took. In my second first, I was offered a gray ostritch mini constance which I turned down because trypophobia, then shortly after I was offered a birkin 30 alligator skin in blue and kelly 25 alligator matte finish dark red. Turned down both because birkin 25 is still my dream size and the kelly 25 with the matte finish was just not for my taste, would of seriously considered if the kelly was in shiny allgatior finish instead though. Still amazed that the sales offered me bkc on my second trip to the store but I did spend quite a bit.


----------



## Balletflatsboutique

killuakanmuru said:


> Started hermes journey last month with total of two trips to the local store within the the span of three weeks, in the first visit was offered a Picotin 18 Gold Clemence with Gold Hardware which I gladly took. In my second first, I was offered a gray ostritch mini constance which I turned down because trypophobia, then shortly after I was offered a birkin 30 alligator skin in blue and kelly 25 alligator matte finish dark red. Turned down both because birkin 25 is still my dream size and the kelly 25 with the matte finish was just not for my taste, would of seriously considered if the kelly was in shiny allgatior finish instead though. Still amazed that the sales offered me bkc on my second trip to the store but I did spend quite a bit.


Wow that’s great! I’m sure you’ll get what you really want in no time. What’s actually on your wish list? Good luck getting your dream bag.


----------



## killuakanmuru

My wish list is pretty generic like Birkin 25, Kelly 25, Constance 18 and Mini kelly 2, I actually really perfer non-exotic leathers. For colors gold, black, etoupe, sakura pink and craie are all very lovely colors. My sales says she will try her best but no promises with possible wait up to 1 and half year.


----------



## Balletflatsboutique

killuakanmuru said:


> My wish list is pretty generic like Birkin 25, Kelly 25, Constance 18 and Mini kelly 2, I actually really perfer non-exotic leathers. For colors gold, black, etoupe, sakura pink and craie are all very lovely colors. My sales says she will try her best but no promises with possible wait up to 1 and half year.


Ok those are wonderful selections. I know you said you spend a lot, what did you go In looking for initially? Mind saying what state you’re in. Sounds like a lot of exotic offers all at once. Definitely some nice ones.


----------



## Seren_HGH

malbec_bleu said:


> Congrats!! Color?


Black


----------



## Seren_HGH

raradarling said:


> Awesome!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## closetluxe

Graphite Mini Mirror Constance in Epsom with Gold hardware—Yes please


----------



## killuakanmuru

Balletflatsboutique said:


> Wow that’s great! I’m sure you’ll get what you really want in no time. What’s act on your wish list? Good luck getting your dream ba
> 
> 
> Balletflatsboutique said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok those are wonderful selections. I know you said you spend a lot, what did you go In looking for initially? Mind saying what state you’re in. Sounds like a lot of exotic offers all at once. Definitely some nice ones.
> 
> 
> 
> The state is CA, In my inital visit I bought blanket, shoes, and belt and I think the most important part is definitely finding the right and perfect sales that clicks with you. On my second visit after purchasing some scarfes and RTW, I was offered the constance. After declining that and I just casually asked do you have any birkin and kelly instead she intially replied none are available. But after few moments later she said a birkin 30 crocodile in blue is also available but I declined that as well without seeing it. Finally after that she whispered in my ear and said they also happen to have a kelly 25 red in corcodile but because I am a new customer, she would need the store manager approval for us to see the bag. In the end I am just really thankful and appreicative for my sales for her going out of her way to fullfill my desires when I just kinda jokingly replied do you have any birkin and kelly instead when offered the constance. I think its really great when the sales can be totally honest with you what they have in stock and what they don't.
Click to expand...


----------



## WingNut

toefl525 said:


> Got K25 Aubergine croc on 11/5.
> Got SO croc on 11/21.
> today 12/17 got an offer B30 Kraft Croc.
> 
> Santa loves me


Wow… all so stunning!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Tina_Bina said:


> B25 bleu Lin verso phw - no
> B30 noir touch rghw - no
> B30 etain rghw - yes!
> 
> I know I’m basic but I love her
> 
> View attachment 5673200


Congrats on etain! A solid choice!

On a side note, not fond of the word “basic” along with its negative connotations.

Basic is also foundational. A strong/solid foundation is fundamental and not to be underrated. Sometimes all we need is a solid foundation. ::


----------



## Rainbowfish85

Tina_Bina said:


> B25 bleu Lin verso phw - no
> B30 noir touch rghw - no
> B30 etain rghw - yes!
> 
> I know I’m basic but I love her
> 
> View attachment 5673200



Not basic...Classic! And versatile

Bleu Lin offer... also gorgeous


----------



## CuriousAdventure

I got offered a In the Loop 18 today - the new design that mimics the Picotin. It’s beautiful but I turned it down. I’m not a casual bucket bag carried by hand type of person so I never desired Picotin in the past either. But I wonder if I will regret the decision later.


----------



## KN89

K25 tricolor in chai / lime / mauve sylv phw - pass


----------



## ellie

I went to pick up my K25 ghw.  My dream combination.


----------



## vcc1

Roulis 23 in black / mauve not sure about the color .


----------



## plumeria23

toefl525 said:


> Got K25 Aubergine croc on 11/5.
> Got SO croc on 11/21.
> today 12/17 got an offer B30 Kraft Croc.
> 
> Santa loves me


What is a Kraft croc?


----------



## Kayzee

closetluxe said:


> Graphite Mini Mirror Constance in Epsom with Gold hardware—Yes please
> 
> View attachment 5673266


----------



## Kayzee

Many congrats! We are bag twins. This combination is so beautiful. Wear it in good health and enjoy (will be my Christmas present )


----------



## hphile

Wasn't planning on getting a second kelly danse ever but mauve pale is a really pretty color - had to say yes!
This is in Swift and PHW


----------



## PrayersandPurses

hphile said:


> Wasn't planning on getting a second kelly danse ever but mauve pale is a really pretty color
> 
> View attachment 5674321


Congratulations! That is so pretty   I am loving these pale colours. Wear her in the best of health and happinessMerry Christmas!


----------



## heifer

This year my H-fairy has been more than generous to me, just when I thought I was done for the year, out of quota out of bags - my husband strikes. 

He knew that I wanted a pink bag for a while now, let's just say what I didn't manage to obtain, he did. He blew me off my feet.
Ladies and gents, I'm a proud owner of my very first Birkin Sellier 25 in Mauve Pale    this bag couldn't be more perfect.


----------



## ksf

I was offered a Kelly 25 that looks amazing but it might be a HSS by another customer who declined it later. Would you mind that or would you buy it regardless if it is a HSS by someone else (as long as you like the specifications of the bag)?


----------



## PrayersandPurses

ksf said:


> I was offered a Kelly 25 that looks amazing but it might be a HSS by another customer who declined it later. Would you mind that or would you buy it regardless if it is a HSS by someone else (as long as you like the specifications of the bag)?


I wouldn't mind at all. If you love it buy it. It doesn't matter who was offered first, what matters is who goes home with it


----------



## Hedgehog101

ksf said:


> I was offered a Kelly 25 that looks amazing but it might be a HSS by another customer who declined it later. Would you mind that or would you buy it regardless if it is a HSS by someone else (as long as you like the specifications of the bag)?


So long as the bag is what you like I don't see any problem accepting it! Each has their own preference and a customer declining it doesn't mean that the bag is less desired (of coz, check the bag condition before buying)


----------



## carlinha

plumeria23 said:


> What is a Kraft croc?


kraft is the color


----------



## Hermes90210

Hi ladies,

Wanted to ask for your advice. Got a bag offer for a mini kelly tri color in gold/craie/black with shw...the bag itself is gold with a craie middle strap and black handle and long strap. Not sure if I should take it or pass?!

Would appreciate any advice...thanks!!!


----------



## Hedgehog101

Hermes90210 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Wanted to ask for your advice. Got a bag offer for a mini kelly tri color in gold/craie/black with shw...the bag itself is gold with a craie middle strap and black handle and long strap. Not sure if I should take it or pass?!
> 
> Would appreciate any advice...thanks!!!


I personally will take it as all the colors are neutral so shouldn't be too hard to match clothes? Plus it's special!


----------



## showgratitude

Hermes90210 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Wanted to ask for your advice. Got a bag offer for a mini kelly tri color in gold/craie/black with shw...the bag itself is gold with a craie middle strap and black handle and long strap. Not sure if I should take it or pass?!
> 
> Would appreciate any advice...thanks!!!


If you are never offered a combo like this again..would you be okay with that? If your answer is yes..then you can say pass!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Hermes90210 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Wanted to ask for your advice. Got a bag offer for a mini kelly tri color in gold/craie/black with shw...the bag itself is gold with a craie middle strap and black handle and long strap. Not sure if I should take it or pass?!
> 
> Would appreciate any advice...thanks!!!


Wow this sounds amazing!! I'd love to see a pic if you take it home!


----------



## tinkerbell68

Hermes90210 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Wanted to ask for your advice. Got a bag offer for a mini kelly tri color in gold/craie/black with shw...the bag itself is gold with a craie middle strap and black handle and long strap. Not sure if I should take it or pass?!
> 
> Would appreciate any advice...thanks!!!


TBH it's kind of hard to offer advice as I'm not sure which H bags you already have or which bags you're hoping to add to your collection. So I guess my advice would be: do you love it? I personally would pass as I don't want a mini kelly nor do I want a tri-color bag but it's not my offer. 
Take it if you love it and don't if you don't...it's a lot of $$$ for something you're not sure you love.


----------



## Balletflatsboutique

heifer said:


> This year my H-fairy has been more than generous to me, just when I thought I was done for the year, out of quota out of bags - my husband strikes.
> 
> He knew that I wanted a pink bag for a while now, let's just say what I didn't manage to obtain, he did. He blew me off my feet.
> Ladies and gents, I'm a proud owner of my very first Birkin Sellier 25 in Mauve Pale    this bag couldn't be more perfect.


Congrats! That sounds so pretty. Can you post a picture? Was this a boutique offer? I’m happy to hear sellier B25 still coming out… I’m not losing hope.


----------



## heifer

Balletflatsboutique said:


> Congrats! That sounds so pretty. Can you post a picture? Was this a boutique offer? I’m happy to hear sellier B25 still coming out… I’m not losing hope.


Thank you so much! Yes, it was a boutique offer!


----------



## ksf

PrayersandPurses said:


> I wouldn't mind at all. If you love it buy it. It doesn't matter who was offered first, what matters is who goes home with it


Thank you. That is so true. After some more thoughts I got a bit unsure about the bag itself. I’ll give it more thoughts.


----------



## ksf

Hedgehog101 said:


> So long as the bag is what you like I don't see any problem accepting it! Each has their own preference and a customer declining it doesn't mean that the bag is less desired (of coz, check the bag condition before buying)


I thought that it might bother me knowing there was someone else who selected the combo ( it’s a bi-color) etc that for some reason changed her mind later. I like the bag, but I’ll give it more thought before deciding. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## franjen13

Hermes90210 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Wanted to ask for your advice. Got a bag offer for a mini kelly tri color in gold/craie/black with shw...the bag itself is gold with a craie middle strap and black handle and long strap. Not sure if I should take it or pass?!
> 
> Would appreciate any advice...thanks!!!


What makes you unsure? It’s all subjective! If it doesn’t make you delighted immediately I don’t think I’d get it. However I think that combo is AMAZING and I love to pair black and brown with my wardrobe. It would be an immediate yes for me but that’s just me  

If you end up getting it please post a photo!!


----------



## debykf

heifer said:


> Thank you so much! Yes, it was a boutique offer!
> 
> View attachment 5674604


Wow! The mauve pale in b25 is just stunning!


----------



## Balletflatsboutique

heifer said:


> Thank you so much! Yes, it was a boutique offer!
> 
> View attachment 5674604


That is gorgeous. Congratulations!


----------



## Hisunshine

heifer said:


> Thank you so much! Yes, it was a boutique offer!
> 
> View attachment 5674604


Does mauve pale b25 come in ghw and phw? Yours looks like ghw


----------



## ksf

justywusty said:


> View attachment 5658565
> 
> MK II
> Bleu Saphir, Bleu France, Noir w/ PHW





fice16 said:


> Congratulations on this K25 Ostrich HSS in Gris Agate/Rose Tyrien GHW.  This is a beautiful combo!
> You are so fortunate.  How did you skip the 2-3 years of waiting?  Did the H boutique order this HSS bag as their inventory, or did the original client not get the bag?


Hi
Does it really happen that the H boutique orders a HSS for their own inventory?


----------



## acrowcounted

ksf said:


> Hi
> Does it really happen that the H boutique orders a HSS for their own inventory?


Yes, sometimes stores use the trail end of their HSS budget to quickly order a bag for the general store inventory rather than going through the “hassle” of inviting a client in. That being said, the tricolor kelly mini that you quoted is a normal seasonal production model, not an a la carte special order. 
Do you know for certain that the bag you were offered is an HSS? There are a few different multicolor editions currently in production so if your SA simply said the bag had more than one color, it could be one of those. If you let us know the specs, we could probably narrow it down for you.


----------



## ksf

acrowcounted said:


> Yes, sometimes stores use the trail end of their HSS budget to quickly order a bag for the general store inventory rather than going through the “hassle” of inviting a client in. That being said, the tricolor kelly mini that you quoted is a normal seasonal production model, not an a la carte special order.


Thanks for your answer. I quoted this as the question was relevant but it was actually concerning a HSS bag that I was offered a few days ago (that I plan to see in person and purchase tomorrow). I asked my SA if it was another client's SO that was declined, then she said it was not a client SO. I was wondering if she just made it up (to make me feel better) or if it actually happens that the boutique does their own SO for their inventory. FYI the bag I was offered is a neutral combo so it could actually be the boutique SO (as I think neutral colours are easier to sell)


----------



## acrowcounted

ksf said:


> Thanks for your answer. I quoted this as the question was relevant but it was actually concerning my own HSS that I was offered a few days ago (that I plan to see in person and purchase tomorrow). I asked my SA if it was another client's SO that was denied then she said it was not a client SO. I was wondering if she just made it up (to make me feel better) or if it actually happens that the boutique does their own SO for their inventory. FYI the bag I was offered is a neutral combo so it could actually be the boutique SO (as I think neutral colours are easier to sell)


Yes, it could be either. Likely you’ll never know the truth for certain (as I agree, I doubt an SA would openly admit the bag was rejected) but she’s likely telling the truth as I think refusals, especially for bags that are still “on trend”, are pretty rare.


----------



## ksf

acrowcounted said:


> Yes, it could be either. Likely you’ll never know the truth for certain (as I agree, I doubt an SA would openly admit the bag was rejected) but she’s likely telling the truth as I think refusals, especially for bags that are still “on trend”, are pretty rare.


So true  My SA has been very nice to me, although I am not a VIP or anything, so I will just take her words and believe in that. I will anyway get to see it in person and inspect it before purchasing. So looking forward to it.


----------



## periogirl28

For what it's worth, I have a store HSS. The SM ordered that combo herself and explained it to me during the offer. It also has a special internal mobile phone pocket which was offered during a few short SO seasons and I think she wanted to try that out.


----------



## 880

franjen13 said:


> If it doesn’t make you delighted immediately I don’t think I’d get it


 This ^ absolutely! Trust your first instinct



ksf said:


> I was wondering if she just made it up (to make me feel better) or if it actually happens that the boutique does their own SO for their inventory.



Honestly, I don’t think your SA would make that up bc there is certainly someone else if you decline.

I trust my SA far more than random posts from those who may not have my relationship or know my circumstances 
JMO

ETA: @acrowcounted already said it better above


----------



## ksf

periogirl28 said:


> For what it's worth, I have a store HSS. The SM ordered that combo herself and explained it to me during the offer. It also has a special internal mobile phone pocket which was offered during a few short SO seasons and I think she wanted to try that out.


That is so very interesting. What were the other specs than the mobile phone pocket if you do not mind sharing?


----------



## ksf

880 said:


> This ^ absolutely! Trust your first instinct
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I don’t think your SA would make that up bc there is certainly someone else if you decline.
> 
> I trust my SA far more than random posts from those who may not have my relationship or know my circumstances
> JMO
> 
> ETA: @acrowcounted already said it better above


I was more generally interested to know if H boutiques do their inventory SOs. I am rather new to the H world so a lot of things that are new to me


----------



## Hillychristie

I was offered 2 bags in beton as I requested for a small bag in off white. 
P18 ghw - passed 
24/24 mini ghw - passed
Wondering if I've made a wrong decision on the 24/24 mini. Photo attached


----------



## heifer

Hisunshine said:


> Does mauve pale b25 come in ghw and phw? Yours looks like ghw


It's PHW


----------



## odette57

ksf said:


> Thanks for your answer. I quoted this as the question was relevant but it was actually concerning a HSS bag that I was offered a few days ago (that I plan to see in person and purchase tomorrow). I asked my SA if it was another client's SO that was declined, then she said it was not a client SO. I was wondering if she just made it up (to make me feel better) or if it actually happens that the boutique does their own SO for their inventory. FYI the bag I was offered is a neutral combo so it could actually be the boutique SO (as I think neutral colours are easier to sell)


Would you feel bad though if it was declined by another client if it's in the specs that you want?  My SA offered me a declined SO bag in the color and leather that I wanted.  She explicitly told me it was declined because it came in a different leather than ordered - togo instead of chevre.  I happily took it.


----------



## ksf

odette57 said:


> Would you feel bad though if it was declined by another client if it's in the specs that you want?  My SA offered me a declined SO bag in the color and leather that I wanted.  She explicitly told me it was declined because it came in a different leather than ordered - togo instead of chevre.  I happily took it.


It was my first thought that it would always be stuck on my mind that there was this someone who configured the specs for herself and later changed her mind hence I have the bag instead of that person. It was not originally meant for me. But my BH said that if I liked the bag, only was I lucky enough to get it allocated as it is a special bag that not many people come across with, if you buy in a secondary market you pay even more premium, and you saved many years you could have spent waiting for that kind of bag … there were a lot of positive sides to it. 
I only hope that some day I will get an invitation for a HSS myself


----------



## supermommy101

heifer said:


> Thank you so much! Yes, it was a boutique offer!
> 
> View attachment 5674604


Initially I thought it is X9 （mauve sylvestre). This is the 1st B25 in mauve pale I have seen. So pretty!


----------



## supermommy101

heifer said:


> It's PHW


Would LOVE to see your pictures wearing it in day light. Also do you mind sharing your country location?


----------



## heifer

supermommy101 said:


> Initially I thought it is X9 （mauve sylvestre). This is the 1st B25 in mauve pale I have seen. So pretty!


I wanted Mauve Sylvestre originally, but Mauve Pale arrived instead. I'm glad it went this way actually, because I always dreamed of Rose Sakura and Mauve Pale is pretty similar.


supermommy101 said:


> Would LOVE to see your pictures wearing it in day light. Also do you mind sharing your country location?


Here's a pic of the bag in day light, haven't taken any OOTD but will definitely next time.
I'm based in Germany.


----------



## Hisunshine

heifer said:


> I wanted Mauve Sylvestre originally, but Mauve Pale arrived instead. I'm glad it went this way actually, because I always dreamed of Rose Sakura and Mauve Pale is pretty similar.
> 
> Here's a pic of the bag in day light, haven't taken any OOTD but will definitely next time.
> I'm based in Germany.
> 
> View attachment 5675477


It looks a lot better in a b25 than the Calvi I got in mp. The Calvi was disappointing.. Most likely sending it back!!


----------



## zore28

I was offered a Birkin Rose Sakura 25 at the beginning of April then my SA offered me a kelly crochet in ostrich (pink) and I did not get it because I was expecting a mini Kelly then at the beginning of November he offered me a Birkin 30 in Mauve and I wasn’t sure of getting it but he told me that he wasn’t going to get any quota bag till next year so I got it


----------



## periogirl28

ksf said:


> That is so very interesting. What were the other specs than the mobile phone pocket if you do not mind sharing?


It's a Chèvre Birkin, with a contrast lining and matching piping and brushed gold hardware. Both colours are seasonal and are not neutrals. Not really a combo I would have thought to choose myself, but a surprise offer. It is the only SO bag I own which wasn't ordered for me specifically.
As you said, you have been given a chance to own a HSS bag without the wait, uncertainty or even purchase history some stores require, so my only tip is to consider it only if you absolutely love it, when you see it. Best wishes!


----------



## blackrosesred

The husband has always wanted a HAC 40 and it was always so exclusive.

Imagine our suprise when a noir with gold handles and bright blue interior was available for purchase on the racks with a new piece in stock!

He keeps getting asked if it was a special order piece even. I think it looks fab on him - merry Christmas!


----------



## tinkerbell68

blackrosesred said:


> The husband has always wanted a HAC 40 and it was always so exclusive.
> 
> Imagine our suprise when a noir with gold handles and bright blue interior was available for purchase on the racks with a new piece in stock!
> 
> He keeps getting asked if it was a special order piece even. I think it looks fab on him - merry Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 5676135


What a stunning bag! Lucky hubby


----------



## DrTr

blackrosesred said:


> The husband has always wanted a HAC 40 and it was always so exclusive.
> 
> Imagine our suprise when a noir with gold handles and bright blue interior was available for purchase on the racks with a new piece in stock!
> 
> He keeps getting asked if it was a special order piece even. I think it looks fab on him - merry Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 5676135


Absolutely stunning!  So glad he got his fondest wish -  I would love to see the blue interior.


----------



## applebeary

Mini evelyn vert jade - yes
Geta blue electric - no
I worry i will regret saying no to geta but i mentioned couple month back if there is geta please let me see it as i am unsure. Very nice of my SA to offer this, but i cant get pass the price point with canvas handle . I like the bag so cute and fancy but not the canvas handle. Am i the only one feeling this way?


----------



## snowflake_user

not as exciting as most of the others here but i got the following offers in the past month or so (passed on all):
- bolide in feu ostrich (unsure of size as i passed without looking or inquiring further)
- evelyn 29 in nata
- mini lindy in gold taurillon / phw
- constance to go in black epsom /phw


----------



## Xthgirl

applebeary said:


> Mini evelyn vert jade - yes
> Geta blue electric - no
> I worry i will regret saying no to geta but i mentioned couple month back if there is geta please let me see it as i am unsure. Very nice of my SA to offer this, but i cant get pass the price point with canvas handle . I like the bag so cute and fancy but not the canvas handle. Am i the only one feeling this way?


I would have made the same choices. Yes to th specs of mini evelyn (cute and vibrant color mostly), no to the “any” geta bag mostly because i dont like the silhouette at all (boxy).


----------



## LKNN

K25, Epsom, multico, vert cricket and craie, ghw -- pass
K25, Tadelakt, Bleu izmir, ghw -- pass
K28, Epsom, Celeste, ghw -- pass
Kelly Danse, evercolor, Blanc, phw -- pass
K25, toile, swift, beige-gold, phw -- accepted

The bleu izmir kelly was the most beautiful bag I've ever seen. Alas, Tadelakt is too high maintenance a bag for my lifestyle


----------



## Xthgirl

LKNN said:


> K25, Epsom, multico, vert cricket and craie, ghw -- pass
> K25, Tadelakt, Bleu izmir, ghw -- pass
> K28, Epsom, Celeste, ghw -- pass
> Kelly Danse, evercolor, Blanc, phw -- pass
> K25, toile, swift, beige-gold, phw -- accepted
> 
> The bleu izmir kelly was the most beautiful bag I've ever seen. Alas, Tadelakt is too high maintenance a bag for my lifestyle
> 
> View attachment 5676608
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676610
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676614


Was these all offered to you together? You are right.
I would have taken the celeste and the blue izmir


----------



## 880

applebeary said:


> I worry i will regret saying no to geta but i mentioned couple month back if there is geta please let me see it as i am unsure. Very nice of my SA to offer this, but i cant get pass the price point with canvas handle . I like the bag so cute and fancy but not the canvas handle. Am i the only one feeling this way?





Xthgirl said:


> no to the “any” geta bag mostly because i dont like the silhouette at all (boxy).



agree with above points. (I was offered one in etoupe chèvre at CP London months ago).

The presence of a canvas strap might not dissuade me from a bag that I loved otherwise. But I dislike the strap attachment silhouette, especially crossbody. I do think the entire bag silhouette is not as nice as it could be.


----------



## LKNN

Xthgirl said:


> Was these all offered to you together? You are right.
> I would have taken the celeste and the blue izmir


Yes-- all were offered together/ same appointment. I'm a huge Hermès bleu lover so it was a tough pass.


----------



## frenchfries0416

LKNN said:


> K25, Epsom, multico, vert cricket and craie, ghw -- pass
> K25, Tadelakt, Bleu izmir, ghw -- pass
> K28, Epsom, Celeste, ghw -- pass
> Kelly Danse, evercolor, Blanc, phw -- pass
> K25, toile, swift, beige-gold, phw -- accepted
> 
> The bleu izmir kelly was the most beautiful bag I've ever seen. Alas, Tadelakt is too high maintenance a bag for my lifestyle
> 
> View attachment 5676608
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676610
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676614


Omg it is so gorgeous..


----------



## Ceeje89

LKNN said:


> K25, Epsom, multico, vert cricket and craie, ghw -- pass
> K25, Tadelakt, Bleu izmir, ghw -- pass
> K28, Epsom, Celeste, ghw -- pass
> Kelly Danse, evercolor, Blanc, phw -- pass
> K25, toile, swift, beige-gold, phw -- accepted
> 
> The bleu izmir kelly was the most beautiful bag I've ever seen. Alas, Tadelakt is too high maintenance a bag for my lifestyle
> 
> View attachment 5676608
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676610
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676614


Dead. I am dead at this beauty


----------



## Chanelandco

LKNN said:


> K25, Epsom, multico, vert cricket and craie, ghw -- pass
> K25, Tadelakt, Bleu izmir, ghw -- pass
> K28, Epsom, Celeste, ghw -- pass
> Kelly Danse, evercolor, Blanc, phw -- pass
> K25, toile, swift, beige-gold, phw -- accepted
> 
> The bleu izmir kelly was the most beautiful bag I've ever seen. Alas, Tadelakt is too high maintenance a bag for my lifestyle
> 
> View attachment 5676608
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676610
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676614


Congrats on your bag!
Love how you are dressed. That buttery soft leather short looks divine. Would love to see more of the look in the rtw thread?


----------



## LKNN

Chanelandco said:


> Congrats on your bag!
> Love how you are dressed. That buttery soft leather short looks divine. Would love to see more of the look in the rtw thread?


Thanks, darling! The shorts feel amazing, and the fit is so flattering-- highly recommend them! Will post some pics of the entire look in the rtw thread soon (look includes the Hermes jeu de transparence sweater in noir).


----------



## tadhana

Kelly danse blush/rose jaipur phw - pass
Cargo birkin lime - pass
B25 noir - pass
B25 chai togo phw - yes!


----------



## ginster6

Went in to buy last min gift. Got offer this today.  Did not buy since we brought last week already.

Our SA and Director knows we love ostrich.


----------



## claritaaa27

LKNN said:


> K25, Epsom, multico, vert cricket and craie, ghw -- pass
> K25, Tadelakt, Bleu izmir, ghw -- pass
> K28, Epsom, Celeste, ghw -- pass
> Kelly Danse, evercolor, Blanc, phw -- pass
> K25, toile, swift, beige-gold, phw -- accepted
> 
> The bleu izmir kelly was the most beautiful bag I've ever seen. Alas, Tadelakt is too high maintenance a bag for my lifestyle
> 
> View attachment 5676608
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676610
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676614


Omg didn’t know that toile kelly comes in 25! What a spread


----------



## franjen13

Padded Kelly II 25 Sellier black with GHW  my Christmas miracle under the tree!!


----------



## mshup

franjen13 said:


> Padded Kelly II 25 Sellier black with GHW  my Christmas miracle under the tree!!


How much is the padded Kelly? I am always wondering..


----------



## chkpfbeliever

hoot said:


> passed on a few options before this one stole my heart. Tricolor Kelly: Rouge Sellier, Noir and Mauve Pale with Rouge H interior
> 
> View attachment 5667380


Who can resist this combo ? Congrats.


----------



## franjen13

mshup said:


> How much is the padded Kelly? I am always wondering..


It was a gift so I’m not 100% certain but I was told around $11,000 USD


----------



## demicouture

LKNN said:


> K25, Epsom, multico, vert cricket and craie, ghw -- pass
> K25, Tadelakt, Bleu izmir, ghw -- pass
> K28, Epsom, Celeste, ghw -- pass
> Kelly Danse, evercolor, Blanc, phw -- pass
> K25, toile, swift, beige-gold, phw -- accepted
> 
> The bleu izmir kelly was the most beautiful bag I've ever seen. Alas, Tadelakt is too high maintenance a bag for my lifestyle
> 
> View attachment 5676608
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676610
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676614



Toile Kelly is possibly THE chicest Hermes bag! And the combo you got is just perfect!


----------



## hoot

chkpfbeliever said:


> Who can resist this combo ? Congrats.


Thank you so much. It goes with a ton more outfits than I had imagined and has received a lot of use so far.


----------



## plumeria23

Dream bag K25 Touch vert Rousseau in Veau Madame & niloticus croc GHW


----------



## mkg3

SA contacted today TPM in Noir reserved for pick up tomorrow. Unbelievable close of the year and Evelyne collection done. Lost hope after multiple trips to store this year..Hope next year is the year of B & K…


----------



## gigimarie

Kelly 32 Retourne Gold with GHW. Classic, and I love


----------



## periogirl28

This Paris offer, I had to accept. Cassis Swift Quadrille with Ecru/ Mauve Pale/ Bleu Billard Toile. My SAs know purple is my fave colour. Was very fortunate to receive 2 bags for Christmas, this is one.


----------



## tinkerbell68

plumeria23 said:


> Dream bag K25 Touch vert Rousseau in Veau Madame & niloticus croc GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5679238
> View attachment 5679239


Speechless…a stunning bag. Congrats!


----------



## carlinha

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5679267
> 
> This Paris offer, I had to accept. Cassis Swift Quadrille with Ecru/ Mauve Pale/ Bleu Billard Toile. My SAs know purple is my fave colour. Was very fortunate to receive 2 bags for Christmas, this is one.


Omg what a dream!!!  Congrats and Merry Christmas indeed!


----------



## periogirl28

carlinha said:


> Omg what a dream!!!  Congrats and Merry Christmas indeed!


Thank you!


----------



## 880

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5679267
> 
> This Paris offer, I had to accept. Cassis Swift Quadrille with Ecru/ Mauve Pale/ Bleu Billard Toile. My SAs know purple is my fave colour. Was very fortunate to receive 2 bags for Christmas, this is one.


Adore this! Congrats!!!!


----------



## CaraCara15

C24 ostrich, black/rghw
Mini Lindy, black/ghw
B25 (didn’t ask for specs bc no interest)
B30 epsom, gold/ghw
Bolide 30 togo, nata/ghw
C18 matte alligator, beton/ghw
CTG epsom, black/rghw


----------



## Sonatalove

Kelly 20, allegator Vert Jade for my Christmas 2022


----------



## Hat Trick

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5679267
> 
> This Paris offer, I had to accept. Cassis Swift Quadrille with Ecru/ Mauve Pale/ Bleu Billard Toile. My SAs know purple is my fave colour. Was very fortunate to receive 2 bags for Christmas, this is one.



Lovely to see toile being offered in various bag styles again!


----------



## shermes

Sonatalove said:


> View attachment 5679394
> 
> Kelly 20, allegator Vert Jade for my Christmas 2022


Omg a dreeeeam  congrats!!


----------



## periogirl28

Hat Trick said:


> Lovely to see toile being offered in various bag styles again!


I know right?!


----------



## textilegirl

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5679267
> 
> This Paris offer, I had to accept. Cassis Swift Quadrille with Ecru/ Mauve Pale/ Bleu Billard Toile. My SAs know purple is my fave colour. Was very fortunate to receive 2 bags for Christmas, this is one.


What a beauty! You and @880 are killing me with these toile gems!  Many congrats and happy holidays.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5679267
> 
> This Paris offer, I had to accept. Cassis Swift Quadrille with Ecru/ Mauve Pale/ Bleu Billard Toile. My SAs know purple is my fave colour. Was very fortunate to receive 2 bags for Christmas, this is one.


Absolutely gorgeous — such a unique piece!!!


----------



## periogirl28

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous — such a unique piece!!!


Thank you!


----------



## DR2014

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5679267
> 
> This Paris offer, I had to accept. Cassis Swift Quadrille with Ecru/ Mauve Pale/ Bleu Billard Toile. My SAs know purple is my fave colour. Was very fortunate to receive 2 bags for Christmas, this is one.


Wow, @periogirl28 - its spectacular!!! Congratulations!


----------



## SDC2003

plumeria23 said:


> Dream bag K25 Touch vert Rousseau in Veau Madame & niloticus croc GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5679238
> View attachment 5679239


Omgeee takes my breath away. So beautiful!!!


----------



## lemonlime46

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5679267
> 
> This Paris offer, I had to accept. Cassis Swift Quadrille with Ecru/ Mauve Pale/ Bleu Billard Toile. My SAs know purple is my fave colour. Was very fortunate to receive 2 bags for Christmas, this is one.


as a fellow purple stunner this is gorgeous! what size is this?


----------



## periogirl28

DR2014 said:


> Wow, @periogirl28 - its spectacular!!! Congratulations!


Thank you kindly!


----------



## neenerval

Sonatalove said:


> View attachment 5679394
> 
> Kelly 20, allegator Vert Jade for my Christmas 2022


Stunning❤️


----------



## bintang

Got this gold bolide 25 from our last visit to Sydney.


----------



## showgratitude

Asked for a B35 because I have a preference for medium-large bags.  SA said that it "might take years" because they don't order a lot of those.  Was offered the following too:
MKII Etoupe in GHW Epsom-No
B25 Gold in PHW Togo-No
B30 Etoupe in PHW Togo-No
And finally (it didn't take years..only months!), B35 Blue Nuit in RGHW Togo-YES!


----------



## Sonatalove

shermes said:


> Omg a dreeeeam  congrats!!


Thank you


----------



## tinkerbell68

showgratitude said:


> Asked for a B35 because I have a preference for medium-large bags.  SA said that it "might take years" because they don't order a lot of those.  Was offered the following too:
> MKII Etoupe in GHW Epsom-No
> B25 Gold in PHW Togo-No
> B30 Etoupe in PHW Togo-No
> And finally (it didn't take years..only months!), B35 Blue Nuit in RGHW Togo-YES!


I'd love to see a pic of your B35 if I may!


----------



## Sofiko

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5679267
> 
> This Paris offer, I had to accept. Cassis Swift Quadrille with Ecru/ Mauve Pale/ Bleu Billard Toile. My SAs know purple is my fave colour. Was very fortunate to receive 2 bags for Christmas, this is one.


Beautiful and so rare ,congratulations!


----------



## showgratitude

tinkerbell68 said:


> I'd love to see a pic of your B35 if I may!


Here it is.....I have also attached a second picture showing some of the different "H blues" that I have for comparison purposes (for anyone interested).  The second picture also shows the Calvi (left) in Bleu Electrique, the Rodeo Pegase with a Bleu Brume wing, and the other Calvi (right) in Bleu Frida against the B35 in Bleu Nuit (Midnight Blue) with RGHW.


----------



## tinkerbell68

showgratitude said:


> Here it is.....I have also attached a second picture showing some of the different "H blues" that I have for comparison purposes (for anyone interested).  The second picture also shows the Calvi (left) in Bleu Electrique, the Rodeo Pegase with a Bleu Brume wing, and the other Calvi (right) in Bleu Frida against the B35 in Bleu Nuit (Midnight Blue) with RGHW.
> 
> View attachment 5679668
> 
> 
> View attachment 5679669


I have a B25 in bleu nuit GHW but that rose gold is sooo stunning with the blue! Congrats!


----------



## showgratitude

tinkerbell68 said:


> I have a B25 in bleu nuit GHW but that rose gold is sooo stunning with the blue! Congrats!


Thank you


----------



## ManWithAPurse

blackrosesred said:


> The husband has always wanted a HAC 40 and it was always so exclusive.
> 
> Imagine our suprise when a noir with gold handles and bright blue interior was available for purchase on the racks with a new piece in stock!
> 
> He keeps getting asked if it was a special order piece even. I think it looks fab on him - merry Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 5676135


@blackrosesred No Way ..your husband and I… we are twins! I’ve got mine few days before Xmas! ❤️❤️❤️ And it was a Xmas gift from my wife as well… I’ve dreamt about it for so many years ☺️


----------



## liamcz

Has anyone seen or been offered the Rock Birkin or would know the price? I have been in love with this bag since it was first announced and am wondering if this is just for super VIPs or if I should even try asking.


----------



## lindacherie

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5679267
> 
> This Paris offer, I had to accept. Cassis Swift Quadrille with Ecru/ Mauve Pale/ Bleu Billard Toile. My SAs know purple is my fave colour. Was very fortunate to receive 2 bags for Christmas, this is one.


This is beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Prada Prince

Vert Fizz Epsom Della Cavalleria PHW - pass
Gold Clemence Evelyn 29 GHW - pass
Mauve Sylvestre Epsom Della Cavalleria PHW - pass 
Nata Chevre Geta GHW - pass 
Noir Clemence Halzan 31 PHW - pass 
Bleu Glacier Ostrich Mini Roulis Permabrass - pass 
Lime Clemence Mini Lindy PHW - YES, YES, YES


----------



## periogirl28

lindacherie said:


> This is beautiful! Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## DrTr

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5679267
> 
> This Paris offer, I had to accept. Cassis Swift Quadrille with Ecru/ Mauve Pale/ Bleu Billard Toile. My SAs know purple is my fave colour. Was very fortunate to receive 2 bags for Christmas, this is one.


What a stunning bag!! Purple is my favorite color as well, and this piece is truly extraordinary!


----------



## periogirl28

DrTr said:


> What a stunning bag!! Purple is my favorite color as well, and this piece is truly extraordinary!


Thank you. I am feeling very lucky indeed.


----------



## luvparis21

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5679267
> 
> This Paris offer, I had to accept. Cassis Swift Quadrille with Ecru/ Mauve Pale/ Bleu Billard Toile. My SAs know purple is my fave colour. Was very fortunate to receive 2 bags for Christmas, this is one.


I keep coming back to admire your new Toile K. Congratulations @periogirl28, it’s beyond gorgeous! 

Do you mind letting me know which size this is? Thank you.


----------



## gigimarie

showgratitude said:


> Asked for a B35 because I have a preference for medium-large bags.  SA said that it "might take years" because they don't order a lot of those.  Was offered the following too:
> MKII Etoupe in GHW Epsom-No
> B25 Gold in PHW Togo-No
> B30 Etoupe in PHW Togo-No
> And finally (it didn't take years..only months!), B35 Blue Nuit in RGHW Togo-YES!


Love blue nuit, and with rose gold? Perfection!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

liamcz said:


> Has anyone seen or been offered the Rock Birkin or would know the price? I have been in love with this bag since it was first announced and am wondering if this is just for super VIPs or if I should even try asking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5679981


I too have been obsessed with this bag it’s so Rock and roll!


----------



## KristinS

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I too have been obsessed with this bag it’s so Rock and roll!


This bag is for sale on instagram for Gloss Vintage Ltd.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Christmas is not over for me yet!!
I got offered Constance 18 Epsom reissue mirror, in noir GHW. I said Yes!


----------



## Nerja

plumeria23 said:


> Dream bag K25 Touch vert Rousseau in Veau Madame & niloticus croc GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5679238
> View attachment 5679239


Beautiful!   I’m so glad I was there with you when you saw and accepted the offer!


----------



## Hisunshine

Kelly 25 sellier in rouge H epsom! My dream combo came unexpectedly and I was so shocked when my SA brought it out to me! I’m in love! Photo of my new baby with my matching rouge Venetian Calvi!


----------



## jh88

plumeria23 said:


> Dream bag K25 Touch vert Rousseau in Veau Madame & niloticus croc GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5679238
> View attachment 5679239



Absolutely stunning bag! Can I ask how much it was? I’m debating adding it to my wish list x


----------



## Hisunshine

jh88 said:


> Absolutely stunning bag! Can I ask how much it was? I’m debating adding it to my wish list x


Wondering as well


----------



## Hisunshine

Balletflatsboutique said:


> Congrats! That sounds so pretty. Can you post a picture? Was this a boutique offer? I’m happy to hear sellier B25 still coming out… I’m not losing hope.


I heard Birkin selliers will only be on SO starting 2023? Can someone verify if this is true?


----------



## PrayersandPurses

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Christmas is not over for me yet!!
> I got offered Constance 18 Epsom reissue mirror, in noir GHW. I said Yes!
> 
> View attachment 5680876


Congratulations! I really love this purse Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Hisunshine said:


> Kelly 25 sellier in rouge H epsom! My dream combo came unexpectedly and I was so shocked when my SA brought it out to me! I’m in love! Photo of my new baby with my matching rouge Venetian Calvi!
> 
> View attachment 5681047


Congratulations! Beautiful colour. Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

Finally I have a little something to post in this thread I've followed for two years!

Lindy 26 noir shw- pass
Geta bleu electrique- pass
Picotin 18 vermillion ghw- yes! 

My first ever H bag! Not the color I would've chosen as I'm a phw person, but it was too lovely overall to turn down. Happy New Year!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Christmas is not over for me yet!!
> I got offered Constance 18 Epsom reissue mirror, in noir GHW. I said Yes!
> 
> View attachment 5680876


HOT HOT HOT!!!! You look so happy =)
I'm totally obsessed with Constance again right now! Love it Congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hisunshine said:


> Kelly 25 sellier in rouge H epsom! My dream combo came unexpectedly and I was so shocked when my SA brought it out to me! I’m in love! Photo of my new baby with my matching rouge Venetian Calvi!
> 
> View attachment 5681047


Looks so beautiful! I love how Rouge H doesn't have brownish undertone in epsom. Looks so stunning like fine wine!!! Congrats!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations! I really love this purse Wear her in good health and happiness


Thank you.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Israeli_Flava said:


> HOT HOT HOT!!!! You look so happy =)
> I'm totally obsessed with Constance again right now! Love it Congrats!


Thank you!!!!


----------



## gigimarie

Hisunshine said:


> Kelly 25 sellier in rouge H epsom! My dream combo came unexpectedly and I was so shocked when my SA brought it out to me! I’m in love! Photo of my new baby with my matching rouge Venetian Calvi!
> 
> View attachment 5681047


Was thinking of adding this exact bag to my wishlist this year, it’s gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

*Please continue the conversation here*


----------

